# The Tessy bear BOGOF thread



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

For the up and coming days/weeks i shall keep all of my updates on this thread so not to annoy people I will be posting lots of pictures and i hope that again doesn't drive people potty but i would have loved to know Tessy Bears mum and foal pictures so this is a way of making memories for whoever eventually is sold Mini T when the time comes.

So Im not quite sure how far gone she is at the moment  so we will call this day 1 of the 2 weeks to avoid confusion 

*Day 1:*

Well the snow that threatened us this morning vanished and the day turned out to be beautiful and got to a very hot 5 degrees i know what you are thinking... SUN what is that? Hopefully the sign of spring will be with us soon and i hope so do not want Mini T going out in snow  We pottered across the road today on the lead rope to a lovely big verge owned by the council and did a bit of in hand grazing whilst mum walked the dogs up and down the dike beside of us, after grazing for a good 20 minutes we returned home where we took her rug off she didn't melt, vanish, combust or shrink so all is good 

Then she was brought back in after a good 4 hours in the field and bedded down in a sparkly clean stable with a large haynet and some tea  I sat with her for a good hour and took some photos, watched Mini T have a disco in her belly and got farted at  Tess is starting to look fed up and has turned round to nibble her sides sometimes when Mini T is in the middle of doing gangham style. 

Not long I suppose so here is todays token  photos 
this is the HOW THE HELL COULD WE NOT TELL SHE WAS PREGNANT ?!?  photo





The im still stunning photo:





Kisses !





and the Tess has just farted very loudly prior to taking photo 






Im so excited now just like you all said.... terrified yes... The "nursery" is on the go we have penned the field off and tried to foal proof it


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (29 March 2013)

Aww can't wait to see the mini!!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (29 March 2013)

Wow she is rather big! (In a lovely way of course) And stunning as ever  Good luck with it all!


----------



## redmone (29 March 2013)

Been quietly following your threads, as I am not in a position to advise,  but wanted to say massive congratulations!!!!

I know foalie wasn't planned but the best things in life often aren't!!  Now get working on your dad to keep the little one!   xxx


----------



## Bertolie (29 March 2013)

I am going to be hooked on this thread! I am glad to hear you have gotten over the initial shock of having a mini T.....enjoy every minute as I'm sure the time will fly by.

Looking forward to reading updates.


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			Aww can't wait to see the mini!!
		
Click to expand...

Me neither now  exciting i mean it could of been with a fresian/shire/cob but most likely knowing our luck she would have got in with a donkey 



HorsesHavingFun said:



			Wow she is rather big! (In a lovely way of course) And stunning as ever  Good luck with it all!
		
Click to expand...

She is mahhooosive dont worry i agree , thank you lovely 



redmone said:



			Been quietly following your threads, as I am not in a position to advise,  but wanted to say massive congratulations!!!!

I know foalie wasn't planned but the best things in life often aren't!!  Now get working on your dad to keep the little one!   xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely , it took us 5 years to beg for a dog... this may take a lot of crocodile tears


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Bertolie said:



			I am going to be hooked on this thread! I am glad to hear you have gotten over the initial shock of having a mini T.....enjoy every minute as I'm sure the time will fly by.

Looking forward to reading updates.
		
Click to expand...

aw thank you  nice to see so many people care ! I will update every day if i can do if not every other day


----------



## PorkChop (29 March 2013)

Great idea to start this thread, congratulations, and I hope all goes smoothly


----------



## HBM1 (29 March 2013)

She is already quite pointy, are you sure you have 2 weeks to go?  Good luck with it all!


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

LJR said:



			Great idea to start this thread, congratulations, and I hope all goes smoothly 

Click to expand...

Just keeps things together and something easily e-mailed to the person who will eventually become Mini T's new owners  Thank you i have everything crossed it goes smoothly  x


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

HBM1 said:



			She is already quite pointy, are you sure you have 2 weeks to go?  Good luck with it all!
		
Click to expand...

Vet gave 2-4 weeks but more likey closer to 2 howeve i give it 4/5 days  I think she is closer


----------



## redmone (29 March 2013)

Yes but a home born foal is a member of the family!! Just do "big eyes" as my daughter calls them, and say "you kept ME so we must keep our baby foal"


----------



## lurcher98 (29 March 2013)

HBM1
She is already quite pointy, are you sure you have 2 weeks to go? Good luck with it all!
I was just looking and thinking the same!! Good luck


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

redmone said:



			Yes but a home born foal is a member of the family!! Just do "big eyes" as my daughter calls them, and say "you kept ME so we must keep our baby foal" 

Click to expand...

Fantastic  Although i think this might be a no hope type of thing


----------



## Coblover63 (29 March 2013)

Oh WOW!  That V-shaped belly is definitely a tell-tale sign of days rather than weeks.... especially with her saggy bottom (said in the nicest possible way! )


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

lurcher98 said:



			HBM1
She is already quite pointy, are you sure you have 2 weeks to go? Good luck with it all!
I was just looking and thinking the same!! Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Probably not we will never known when she concieved so it's a guessing game she has dropped quite a bit over the past day or so


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Oh WOW!  That V-shaped belly is definitely a tell-tale sign of days rather than weeks.... especially with her saggy bottom (said in the nicest possible way! )
		
Click to expand...

Oh lawd, she better give way this weekend while we are all off  and our Amazon order of books better get here  headless chicken mode again ?


----------



## Shysmum (29 March 2013)

She is gorgeous - and very lucky to have found her way to you Abbey. Fate has had a big hand in this 

I can see this thread going off the scale with the number of views it's going to get ! 36,000 and counting ! hahaha !! Tess is a STAR !


----------



## Antw23uk (29 March 2013)

Am i missing something? Who what where? Is she new? Is she yours? Whats her story? 

You cant surely start a BOGOF thread with pics and not have the full story?


----------



## _GG_ (29 March 2013)

What a lovely thread

I will be following this with lots of hope for everything going smoothly for you all. My guess is she'll drop on Monday night...just before you have to actually get up and do something the following day


----------



## Clava (29 March 2013)

HBM1 said:



			She is already quite pointy, are you sure you have 2 weeks to go?  Good luck with it all!
		
Click to expand...

That was my thought, it looks sooner! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Shysmum (29 March 2013)

Ant - see the thread "getting the vet out" - 35,000 views nearly - 10 pages, and lots of very broody ladies getting very excited 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=602680


----------



## indie999 (29 March 2013)

I am already following and am waiting too. Will be checking in for an update regularly. She looks pregnantly superb and another cobby into the world very soon..ooooh exciting.


----------



## TakeAChance (29 March 2013)

I'm totally hooked on this thread. Congratulations TB, can't wait to hear the big(ger!) news


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			She is gorgeous - and very lucky to have found her way to you Abbey. Fate has had a big hand in this 

I can see this thread going off the scale with the number of views it's going to get ! 36,000 and counting ! hahaha !! Tess is a STAR !
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  well goodness knows what could have happened if she had gone to someone who couldn't financially afford a youngster 

 Tess has her own little fan base now 



Antw23uk said:



			Am i missing something? Who what where? Is she new? Is she yours? Whats her story? 

You cant surely start a BOGOF thread with pics and not have the full story? 

Click to expand...

eeeek see the getting the vet thread  says everything on there 



_GG_ said:



			What a lovely thread

I will be following this with lots of hope for everything going smoothly for you all. My guess is she'll drop on Monday night...just before you have to actually get up and do something the following day 

Click to expand...

Thank you means so much to have support , oh no it will be Tuesday back to school, 6am and i will probably faint with suprise 



Clava said:



			That was my thought, it looks sooner! Good luck with everything.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely !



Shysmum said:



			Ant - see the thread "getting the vet out" - 36,000 views nearly - 10 pages, and lots of very broody ladies getting very excited 

Click to expand...

  


indie999 said:



			I am already following and am waiting too. Will be checking in for an update regularly. She looks pregnantly superb and another cobby into the world very soon..ooooh exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you lovely  Oh she is fit to pop ! Mum has got her head round it all and went all googly eyed at Mini T kicking about


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

TakeAChance said:



			I'm totally hooked on this thread. Congratulations TB, can't wait to hear the big(ger!) news 

Click to expand...

 thank you hun ! I will keep you all updated and there will be lots of photos and videos when mini T pops out


----------



## Coblover63 (29 March 2013)

Don't know if anyone else has warned you, don't be upset if Tessy gets protective or her baby and turns a bit nasty for a few days.... it's all perfectly natural and means her hormones are working correctly... and it doesn't last.  She will come back to you within a couple of weeks so don't try to force things.  It doesn't mean that she doesn't love you anymore!!!  Just try to make sure you are never positioned between her and the baby in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Don't know if anyone else has warned you, don't be upset if Tessy gets protective or her baby and turns a bit nasty for a few days.... it's all perfectly natural and means her hormones are working correctly... and it doesn't last.  She will come back to you within a couple of weeks so don't try to force things.  It doesn't mean that she doesn't love you anymore!!!  Just try to make sure you are never positioned between her and the baby in the first couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no , no vet has wanred us but we already had an idea she might  Its normal i think as humans we are protective anyway its natural  We have all the time in the world do things nice and slowly and at their pace


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 March 2013)

I'm terribly excited - weird because I don't know you at all   I too have been following with interest and actually checked my phone as soon as I came out of my meeting in Birmingham yesterday to see if there was any news and then on the train on the way home.  

There is something really special and lovely about a new life coming into the world.

Will definitely be following this - Tessy looks like a lovely mare and I can't wait to see Mini T


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			I'm terribly excited - weird because I don't know you at all   I too have been following with interest and actually checked my phone as soon as I came out of my meeting in Birmingham yesterday to see if there was any news and then on the train on the way home.  

There is something really special and lovely about a new life coming into the world.

Will definitely be following this - Tessy looks like a lovely mare and I can't wait to see Mini T  

Click to expand...

 i cannot even start to tell you how important and vital it has been that you guys care and are here for support and advice.  restores my faith in the horsey community  x 

Well that's it an easter baby we dont know the sire so its going to be a total suprise,  

Thank you once again x


----------



## Spring Feather (29 March 2013)

Oh that picture of her pointy belly suggests she's going to foal much sooner than your vet thinks!  I'd say within a few days going by that piccy and the one of her flacid butt.


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Oh that picture of her pointy belly suggests she's going to foal much sooner than your vet thinks!  I'd say within a few days going by that piccy and the one of her flacid butt.
		
Click to expand...

Oh jeez  well i am excited now


----------



## goodtimes (29 March 2013)

I too will be watching this thread. Good luck and enjoy. She is beautiful and here's hoping she has an equally beautiful and healthy foal.


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

goodtimes said:



			I too will be watching this thread. Good luck and enjoy. She is beautiful and here's hoping she has an equally beautiful and healthy foal.
		
Click to expand...

thank you i have everything crossed for both of them  x


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (29 March 2013)

I've been following your threads with intrest. Glad you have your head round it all and its happens all to often with mares. Luckily she has found you. 

Will be keeping a close eye on this thread and cant wait to see lots of pics.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2013)

how Lovely  Shes such a lovely girly cant wait to see her baby


----------



## Delicious_D (29 March 2013)

i dont think you have even a week left let alone 2!


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Jojo_Pea4 said:



			I've been following your threads with intrest. Glad you have your head round it all and its happens all to often with mares. Luckily she has found you. 

Will be keeping a close eye on this thread and cant wait to see lots of pics.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  Well that's it the old owner clearly didn't care about her  she could have ended up with a person who couldn't afford both of them.



Black Beastie said:



			how Lovely  Shes such a lovely girly cant wait to see her baby 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely , neither can i eeeek


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			i dont think you have even a week left let alone 2! 

Click to expand...

How crazy is that, gone so quick !


----------



## goodtimes (29 March 2013)

Have you spoken to the old owners? Have they any idea who daddy is?


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

goodtimes said:



			Have you spoken to the old owners? Have they any idea who daddy is?
		
Click to expand...

Yup they will not reply to anything, she knew she was pregnant im certain and got rid of her  no idea ...


----------



## doriangrey (29 March 2013)

This was my mare's last foal a few hours after the birth (you can still see the blood on her off hind).  Despite all the plans I had in place, she foaled down naturally in the field every time and I always missed it!  I always kept a very close eye on them, but never needed to do anything special.  Make sure you have your vet/stud on hand but try not to worry, especially if she has foaled before.  Have a look at the side of her my mare's tail, very very soft, it's a good indication that she is near.  Good luck Tess - here is the show name  - Tess' Easter Surprise (Easter is a cool name for a colt or filly), oh and I bet your dad turns into a pile of mush when he sees foalie and mum will be the pragmatist


----------



## morrismob (29 March 2013)

Thank you lovely , it took us 5 years to beg for a dog... this may take a lot of crocodile tears[/QUOTE]



Just wait till he meets foalie even better make sure he's around when he/she is born. Good luck. I did it 2 years ago but it was planned. Only advice I have is stick to the foaling timelines, if they go over speak to your vet. Give your dad the job of timing every stage !


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

doriangrey said:



			This was my mare's last foal a few hours after the birth (you can still see the blood on her off hind).  Despite all the plans I had in place, she foaled down naturally in the field every time and I always missed it!  I always kept a very close eye on them, but never needed to do anything special.  Make sure you have your vet/stud on hand but try not to worry, especially if she has foaled before.  Have a look at the side of her my mare's tail, very very soft, it's a good indication that she is near.  Good luck Tess - here is the show name  - Tess' Easter Surprise (Easter is a cool name for a colt or filly), oh and I bet your dad turns into a pile of mush when he sees foalie and mum will be the pragmatist 






Click to expand...

how beautiful is both mare and foal ! Thank you for the hints im going down at 7 to check on her  my mind is going crazy  Easter i love it 



morrismob said:



			Thank you lovely , it took us 5 years to beg for a dog... this may take a lot of crocodile tears

Click to expand...



Just wait till he meets foalie even better make sure he's around when he/she is born. Good luck. I did it 2 years ago but it was planned. Only advice I have is stick to the foaling timelines, if they go over speak to your vet. Give your dad the job of timing every stage ! [/QUOTE]

Very true, that is why i am scared if we miss it  Incase something goes wrong but vet was very confident she would be fine


----------



## mandwhy (29 March 2013)

Oh my, she sure does look pregnant! As soon as I saw that picture on the other thread I was like whoa! 

If it is only a few days then wow, you only got the vet out the other day! Crazy! 

I hope it goes well I really do, you will be great and Tessy will be a star!


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Oh my, she sure does look pregnant! As soon as I saw that picture on the other thread I was like whoa! 

If it is only a few days then wow, you only got the vet out the other day! Crazy! 

I hope it goes well I really do, you will be great and Tessy will be a star!
		
Click to expand...

She feels it too ! was looking very sorry for herslef when Mini T was doing flips 

I know it's mental how quick things have gone 

Thank you lovely im sure she will show us the ropes


----------



## morrismob (29 March 2013)

Very true, that is why i am scared if we miss it  Incase something goes wrong but vet was very confident she would be fine[/QUOTE]


She is an experienced mum she'll know what to do but this was my biggest fear. Read everything you can and I promise, you wont miss the signs, sloopy poo gave us away. If you are there I was told by a very good friend not to be surprised if it at times it looked violent. Thank god she warned me as it was when mare was bouncing off the walls with foals head out. Take lots of deep breaths stick to your times and nature will take its course. I am actually quite envious it is such an amazing thing to witness and I have 3 kids and dog has had 2 litters but when my boy entered the world I was truly gobsmacked. Look on the breeding forum they are sooo helpful


----------



## Fransurrey (29 March 2013)

I've already mentioned that I know zilch about breeding, but there is a yard opposite my field that breeds. The mares there get that pointy look days before foaling. I'm another, therefore that thinks days, not weeks!

There are lots of Youtube vids of foaling mares. Have you checked any out (and scared yourself silly  ) yet?


----------



## Antw23uk (29 March 2013)

OK I'm up to date .... Pheeew 

Very excited


----------



## ladyt25 (29 March 2013)

Do you know what foals she had before? I am assuming traditional cob types? Is the person you bought her from the one who previously bred from her and did they just run the mares with their stallion? If so, are they close enough for you to drive and have a nosey at what's in the field to hazard a guess at who might be the dad - a bit of spying you might say! 
Maybe just go surprise the previous owners in person if they are ignoring you and just say all you want to know is who the sire is likely to be.


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

morrismob said:



			Very true, that is why i am scared if we miss it  Incase something goes wrong but vet was very confident she would be fine
		
Click to expand...


She is an experienced mum she'll know what to do but this was my biggest fear. Read everything you can and I promise, you wont miss the signs, sloopy poo gave us away. If you are there I was told by a very good friend not to be surprised if it at times it looked violent. Thank god she warned me as it was when mare was bouncing off the walls with foals head out. Take lots of deep breaths stick to your times and nature will take its course. I am actually quite envious it is such an amazing thing to witness and I have 3 kids and dog has had 2 litters but when my boy entered the world I was truly gobsmacked. Look on the breeding forum they are sooo helpful [/QUOTE]

Ah thank you  it must be an amazing experience 



Fransurrey said:



			I've already mentioned that I know zilch about breeding, but there is a yard opposite my field that breeds. The mares there get that pointy look days before foaling. I'm another, therefore that thinks days, not weeks!

There are lots of Youtube vids of foaling mares. Have you checked any out (and scared yourself silly  ) yet?
		
Click to expand...

EEEEK i really am giving it max 3-4 days  Yes i have and i went into panick mode again 



Antw23uk said:



			OK I'm up to date .... Pheeew 

Very excited 

Click to expand...

You deserve a prize for that  Me too finally


----------



## RhaLoulou (29 March 2013)

You must keep us updated feel very excited on your behalf. I love foals!!


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

RhaLoulou said:



			You must keep us updated feel very excited on your behalf. I love foals!!
		
Click to expand...

I will do lovely


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (29 March 2013)

I agree with SF, probably sooner than 2 weeks. 

She is such a beautiful girl. I will be checking in daily to see how it's going. 

Not all mares are stand offish. Stella has kind of gotten used to the humans in her life making everything just right and is more than happy for you to occupy foal while she gets a break! Seriously after she got up from foaling you could nearly see her looking at you like "I need a clean up here and the wet yucky stuff needs cleaned out and replaced with fresh. And while you're at it some more hay and hot food would be great. Thank you. " 

Terri


----------



## monsterwillow (29 March 2013)

so exciting for you! my mare still has about 9 weeks to go feels like forever.

how is her udder today? keep us updated with daily pictures of her boobs too  xx


----------



## Nicnac (29 March 2013)

Gosh - you may have the best ever Easter present looking at her 

She's so serene; can't wait to see pics of Tessybubs


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (29 March 2013)

Just want to add my congratulations, I'll be following the thread avidly!!!!

Oh, and here's a little tale. 43 years ago to this very day (it was a Good Friday) I'd taken my new 3 year old mare, I'd only owned her for 2 weeks, for a walk around the lanes in hand. She was uncharacteristically slow that day, lots of stop and start, so I cut the walk short, popped her back in the field with my gelding and went home (I was a clueless teenager in those days). A couple of hours later a neighbour knocked on the door to say that something funny was happening to one of my horses. Dad and me dashed up to the field to find..OMG....she'd had a foal!! She'd literally just given birth, her and the gelding were stood looking at this minutes old foal in absolute shock, as did we. The foal was a gorgeous chestnut filly with white socks, Dad ran home and called the vet who came out and said mare and foal were both completely fine and healthy. The odd thing was that the mare hadn't looked pregnant at all, well really I had no idea about teats at the time but she was finely built and there was no baby bump. The woman who'd sold her to us, who was an experienced dealer, had no idea the mare was in foal either, hmmmmm, well that's what she said!!


----------



## Toast (29 March 2013)

Holy hell, scrap everything I said on the other thread. Do NOT move that mare. Have you got your foaling bed down? You need to make sure that goes down tomorrow if it isn't already. (That's if your planning to foal inside which I would personally recommend with the night's going so cold) Get your foaling kit ready (big bucket for placenta, silver/purple spray, a Bute for afterwards, scissors, a baby bottle and teat incase you need to milk the mare..though unlikely) make sure you have the vets number and stud on speed dial. And get ready for a foal in the next week. 
Read up on waxing up, a honey coloured substance that you'll find on the teats, this usually indicates your 12/24 hrs from foaling. If she's running milk you'll see baby within 12hrs.
Good luck!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 March 2013)

What a lovely idea to start the thread for future owner!! How fab to have updates and pics from the start! 

Dying to see what she has, I reckon she looks ready to drop at any time. It would be lovely if it were this weekend!


----------



## monsterwillow (29 March 2013)

Toast said:



			Holy hell, scrap everything I said on the other thread. Do NOT move that mare. Have you got your foaling bed down? You need to make sure that goes down tomorrow if it isn't already. (That's if your planning to foal inside which I would personally recommend with the night's going so cold) Get your foaling kit ready (big bucket for placenta, silver/purple spray, a Bute for afterwards, scissors, a baby bottle and teat incase you need to milk the mare..though unlikely) make sure you have the vets number and stud on speed dial. And get ready for a foal in the next week. 
Read up on waxing up, a honey coloured substance that you'll find on the tears, this usually indicates your 12/24 hrs from foaling. If she's running milk you'll see baby within 12hrs.
Good luck!!
		
Click to expand...

why have spray and bute ready? xx


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

gala said:



			Just want to add my congratulations, I'll be following the thread avidly!!!!

Oh, and here's a little tale. 43 years ago to this very day (it was a Good Friday) I'd taken my new 3 year old mare, I'd only owned her for 2 weeks, for a walk around the lanes in hand. She was uncharacteristically slow that day, lots of stop and start, so I cut the walk short, popped her back in the field with my gelding and went home (I was a clueless teenager in those days). A couple of hours later a neighbour knocked on the door to say that something funny was happening to one of my horses. Dad and me dashed up to the field to find..OMG....she'd had a foal!! She'd literally just given birth, her and the gelding were stood looking at this minutes old foal in absolute shock, as did we. The foal was a gorgeous chestnut filly with white socks, Dad ran home and called the vet who came out and said mare and foal were both completely fine and healthy. The odd thing was that the mare hadn't looked pregnant at all, well really I had no idea about teats at the time but she was finely built and there was no baby bump. The woman who'd sold her to us, who was an experienced dealer, had no idea the mare was in foal either, hmmmmm, well that's what she said!!
		
Click to expand...

wow ! how exciting and strange that must have been having no clue  



Toast said:



			Holy hell, scrap everything I said on the other thread. Do NOT move that mare. Have you got your foaling bed down? You need to make sure that goes down tomorrow if it isn't already. (That's if your planning to foal inside which I would personally recommend with the night's going so cold) Get your foaling kit ready (big bucket for placenta, silver/purple spray, a Bute for afterwards, scissors, a baby bottle and teat incase you need to milk the mare..though unlikely) make sure you have the vets number and stud on speed dial. And get ready for a foal in the next week. 
Read up on waxing up, a honey coloured substance that you'll find on the teats, this usually indicates your 12/24 hrs from foaling. If she's running milk you'll see baby within 12hrs.
Good luck!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes foaling bed down  she is in and happy vet seemed to think she will foal fine as could tell she had had them before during internal check.  Thanks for the advice   x


cinnamontoast said:



			What a lovely idea to start the thread for future owner!! How fab to have updates and pics from the start! 

Dying to see what she has, I reckon she looks ready to drop at any time. It would be lovely if it were this weekend!
		
Click to expand...


Thank you lovely , something i would love to see if i could, i have everything crossed mini T makes an appearance soon...


Theodore... teddy for a colt what do you think everyone ?


----------



## Charley657 (29 March 2013)

Just wanted to say congratulations!!  You must be terrified having not planned to be a granny at such a young age. 

Really hope all goes well with Tess and mini T and look forward to lots of photos.


----------



## morrismob (29 March 2013)

Theodore... teddy for a colt what do you think everyone ?[/QUOTE]

Love it but then my daughter is a theodora so works both ways ! So exciting !


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Charley657 said:



			Just wanted to say congratulations!!  You must be terrified having not planned to be a granny at such a young age. 

Really hope all goes well with Tess and mini T and look forward to lots of photos.
		
Click to expand...

It was a slight shock

Thank you and i will put plenty on  x


----------



## Toast (29 March 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			why have spray and bute ready? xx
		
Click to expand...

Because you need to spray the umbilical stump once the chord breaks to prevent infection entering via the umbillicus.
Bute just helps with any pain that the mare might have whilst passing the placenta.


----------



## Coblover63 (29 March 2013)

We checked our mare (3rd foal) at 10.30pm and there was no wax or running milk.  I uttered the famous words "Oh she won't have it tonight" but for some reason I woke with a start at 5am so got up a couple of hours earlier than usual to go over and check her.... lo and behold, the baby was born, dry, suckling, passed his meconium and bouncing around!  I'd packed up my car with a sleeping bag and torch and had planned the very next night to start sleeping in my car overnight so I could be on-hand.  She was early.  I felt cheated!   (and VERY relieved....)


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 March 2013)

I must have missed your post after the vet came, so it was true then, unexpected but so exciting. Foals can be absolutely wonderful, and crikey yes, she looks incredibly pregnant in that picture! 
Be very interesting to see what pops out being as it is all a surprise, very much looking forward to seeing tessy's baby when it arrives


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			We checked our mare (3rd foal) at 10.30pm and there was no wax or running milk.  I uttered the famous words "Oh she won't have it tonight" but for some reason I woke with a start at 5am so got up a couple of hours earlier than usual to go over and check her.... lo and behold, the baby was born, dry, suckling, passed his meconium and bouncing around!  I'd packed up my car with a sleeping bag and torch and had planned the very next night to start sleeping in my car overnight so I could be on-hand.  She was early.  I felt cheated!   (and VERY relieved....)
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they do it to be awkward 



MoggyinManolos said:



			I must have missed your post after the vet came, so it was true then, unexpected but so exciting. Foals can be absolutely wonderful, and crikey yes, she looks incredibly pregnant in that picture! 
Be very interesting to see what pops out being as it is all a surprise, very much looking forward to seeing tessy's baby when it arrives
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I know its likfe waiting for christmas at the moment


----------



## Fools Motto (29 March 2013)

Oooo, I will keep my eye on this thread! Nervous excitement eh?!

I'm going to agree more with your vet and say 1-2 weeks (10 days?) which seems against the majority here who say days (practically hours!) Then, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong in good company!!

Just bank up a bit more straw by her door, keeps the old draughts out!

Everything will be fine..  x


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Oooo, I will keep my eye on this thread! Nervous excitement eh?!

I'm going to agree more with your vet and say 1-2 weeks (10 days?) which seems against the majority here who say days (practically hours!) Then, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong in good company!!

Just bank up a bit more straw by her door, keeps the old draughts out!

Everything will be fine..  x
		
Click to expand...

Oh really ?  there is no wax yet so maybe you are right 

We will do  

Thank you for the support x


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2013)

Yipeeeeeeee


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

Good luck ill be another one watching this post  Told my horse all about it when i mucked out and he is very excited and offered to be god father


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			Yipeeeeeeee   

Click to expand...





ibot said:



			Good luck ill be another one watching this post  Told my horse all about it when i mucked out and he is very excited and offered to be god father 

Click to expand...

Thank you, oh you did he is more than welcome to


----------



## HBM1 (29 March 2013)

another interesting page for you 
http://www.equine-reproduction.com/articles/Foaling.shtml

a few subtle signs you can look out for - which my mare gave last year, she actually did an absolute text book foaling (unlike with her first foal whereby she threw him out 2 weeks early, having not slackened, waxed or anything!)...

she waxed up on the Friday, but I knew she wouldn't foal - I had an idea it would be the Saturday, at 4pm she was itching her bottom against her stable door...then she paced a little.  I went in and sat with her and she would pace, come see me then pace some more, at this point the milk started flowing and each circle she did I got sprayed - As soon as she started pawing for Australia and creating huge holes in her bed, (after i had refilled them), i sat outside the stable instead.  At 10pm she went down, baby appeared and was out in less than 5 minutes.  Soon as she went down i went back in.  I could not have asked for a better foaling, or notice of it, from her.  

So watch your mare, she may even indicate, as mine did, that she wants you to stick around as she is ready.  

do get the foal bed really clean and thick though..not all mares foal laying down and it is a long drop!!  Plus a huge amount of amniotic fluid comes out and on a thin bed that can be cold and nasty, especially in this weather.


----------



## zigzag (29 March 2013)

Monday the 1st April : I think the foal will be here


----------



## Merrymoles (29 March 2013)

Not all mares wax up but if she's had a few foals it is more likely that she will or will run milk. I'm in the pretty soon camp! Looks about ready to me. Good luck, she is lovely and I'm glad you're over the shock!


----------



## Shysmum (29 March 2013)

I'm having trouble keeping up to date !!  This has to be one of my favourite HHO threads ever, we are all just rooting for Tess and mini- Tess. 

I haven't read everything, but if your dad is a problem, if he's there at the birth, I bet he will be weeping into a hankie, and then he'll be no problem.


----------



## zigzag (29 March 2013)

You may even miss the waxing up, its quite easy for the mare to knock it off


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

HBM1 said:



			another interesting page for you 
http://www.equine-reproduction.com/articles/Foaling.shtml

a few subtle signs you can look out for - which my mare gave last year, she actually did an absolute text book foaling (unlike with her first foal whereby she threw him out 2 weeks early, having not slackened, waxed or anything!)...

she waxed up on the Friday, but I knew she wouldn't foal - I had an idea it would be the Saturday, at 4pm she was itching her bottom against her stable door...then she paced a little.  I went in and sat with her and she would pace, come see me then pace some more, at this point the milk started flowing and each circle she did I got sprayed - As soon as she started pawing for Australia and creating huge holes in her bed, (after i had refilled them), i sat outside the stable instead.  At 10pm she went down, baby appeared and was out in less than 5 minutes.  Soon as she went down i went back in.  I could not have asked for a better foaling, or notice of it, from her.  

So watch your mare, she may even indicate, as mine did, that she wants you to stick around as she is ready.  

do get the foal bed really clean and thick though..not all mares foal laying down and it is a long drop!!  Plus a huge amount of amniotic fluid comes out and on a thin bed that can be cold and nasty, especially in this weather.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, you really have been fab like a bible  bedding is thick but if foal doesn't come tonight  i will make it extra thick tomorrow 



zigzag said:



			Monday the 1st April : I think the foal will be here 

Click to expand...

Hopefully before tuesday 



moleskinsmum said:



			Not all mares wax up but if she's had a few foals it is more likely that she will or will run milk. I'm in the pretty soon camp! Looks about ready to me. Good luck, she is lovely and I'm glad you're over the shock!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  Im sure we will be fine


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I'm having trouble keeping up to date !!  This has to be one of my favourite HHO threads ever, we are all just rooting for Tess and mini- Tess. 

I haven't read everything, but if your dad is a problem, if he's there at the birth, I bet he will be weeping into a hankie, and then he'll be no problem. 

Click to expand...

 aw it's comforting to know so many people are thinking about her and Mini T   Well he went goggly eyed at bailey ( the dog we begged for) as a pup... and once he removed Tessy's rug by hiself ... WITHOUT A HEAD COLLAR so i think there is a bit of equestrian blood in him 



zigzag said:



			You may even miss the waxing up, its quite easy for the mare to knock it off
		
Click to expand...

 Im going to check on her at half 8 just to check she is ok


----------



## Spring Feather (29 March 2013)

All this fuffing about trying to guess when she's going to have it.  Just get yourself down to a garden centre/pool shop and buy some pool testing strips and milk her!  Then we'll all know when it's coming.  Some of us do have lives you know!


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			All this fuffing about trying to guess when she's going to have it.  Just get yourself down to a garden centre/pool shop and buy some pool testing strips and milk her!  Then we'll all know when it's coming.  Some of us do have lives you know! 

Click to expand...

I'm going to sound like a complete tool and say i dont know how to milk her ? and i doubt anywhere will be open till monday??


----------



## zigzag (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hopefully before tuesday 

Click to expand...

Monday is before Tuesday  Its April this Monday !! be ironic if  he/she was an April fools baby, she has fooled you


----------



## zigzag (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			I'm going to sound like a complete tool and say i dont know how to milk her ? and i doubt anywhere will be open till monday??
		
Click to expand...

Nah they will be open tomorrow its Saturday!


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

zigzag said:



			Monday is before Tuesday  Its April this Monday !! be ironic if  he/she was an April fools baby, she has fooled you 

Click to expand...

 That would be great, she bloody did have us fooled


----------



## Spring Feather (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			I'm going to sound like a complete tool and say i dont know how to milk her ? and i doubt anywhere will be open till monday??
		
Click to expand...

You milk mares just like a cow   Really?  Do your shops close all weekend?  Everything is open here tomorrow and Sunday and then some places are closed on Monday.  I thought your stores were way ahead of us in opening hours.  Oh well ... taste it instead!   Sweet = very soon.  Sour = not for a while.


----------



## Megibo (29 March 2013)

So exciting she looks fit to burst! 3 horses i work with are due around may/june and it is immense fun to watch their bellies moving around/feel foal kicking!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (29 March 2013)

I do the taste test too!

Terri


----------



## HBM1 (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			I'm going to sound like a complete tool and say i dont know how to milk her ? and i doubt anywhere will be open till monday??
		
Click to expand...

Are you kidding?  Garden Centres do crazy business at Easter


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			I do the taste test too!

Terri
		
Click to expand...

 so to milk do you just pull/ massage gently downwards ?


----------



## Spring Feather (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



 so to milk do you just pull/ massage gently downwards ?

Click to expand...

I can never describe how to do it so others may be better at that.  I sort of twiddle/twirl the teats between my fingertips and gently pull down at the same time and out it spurts!


----------



## Toast (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



 so to milk do you just pull/ massage gently downwards ?

Click to expand...

Apply a bit of pressure and gently pull downwards.

Also, re wax, if she had any and has knocked it off, it will return.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 March 2013)

Kinda like if you were rolling a roll-up cigarette.  You sort of roll the teats with the top 2/3 of your finger and thumb.  See told you I'm rubbish at describing it ... but I could show you easily if you were near lol


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I can never describe how to do it so others may be better at that.  I sort of twiddle/twirl the teats between my fingertips and gently pull down at the same time and out it spurts!
		
Click to expand...




Toast said:



			Apply a bit of pressure and gently pull downwards.

Also, re wax, if she had any and has knocked it off, it will return.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you will try this tomorrow


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Kinda like if you were rolling a roll-up cigarette.  You sort of roll the teats with the top 2/3 of your finger and thumb.  See told you I'm rubbish at describing it ... but I could show you easily if you were near lol
		
Click to expand...

-nods like i have a clue having hever smoked in my life - 

I will try a few methods tomorrow, she seems to be find with the, being handled as long as you have warm hands


----------



## Toast (29 March 2013)

Its pretty easy. Can't picture Springfeathers teat twiddling  but its pretty easy once you've got the nack!!


----------



## rainer (29 March 2013)

Good luck with it all  I can't wait to meet mini T,tessy is gorgeous I am well jell lol


----------



## Liath (29 March 2013)

How exciting! I too shall be watching this thread avidly... I suspect it may run to hundreds of pages! LOL!

I very nearly bought a mare in foal last summer when I was looking for my 'new' horse... she was a sweet little thing, but an 'odd' shape which the owners said was because she had foaled a lot in the past... swore blind she was NOT in foal... then I looked at her teats and decided they were full- owner STILL swore she wasn't in foal and said the vet had seen her and she definitely wasn't... I heard through the grapevine a few weeks later that she'd dropped a gorgeous palomino colt... and have to confess that a little part of me was gutted that I didn't buy her! 

Good luck with your imminent arrival


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 March 2013)

I saw this post and got excited thinking the little one had arrived. Looking forward to lots of foaly pictures. So glad to see that you are now getting used to the idea and even getting excited by the arrival of the baby. Don't worry about your Dad if he is anything like mine or my OH once that foal is there there will be no way he will want you to sell it, men, most are big softies at heart.


----------



## HollyWoozle (29 March 2013)

I have just seen this thread and am SO excited for you! Lovely mare and what an awesome surprise! 

Fingers and toes are crossed that all goes smoothly. Sounds like she has a wonderful home.


----------



## noodle_ (29 March 2013)

ahhh congrats!!!

if i hadnt seen your update i was about to PM you with (nice) abuse hahaha!!!! congrats!! i hope she foals while your off!!! (but this is horses............. tuesday it is then? )


----------



## mynutmeg (29 March 2013)

found this article - ace with pics as well http://www.equine-reproduction.com/articles/Foaling.shtml


----------



## tessybear (29 March 2013)

noodle_ said:



			ahhh congrats!!!

if i hadnt seen your update i was about to PM you with (nice) abuse hahaha!!!! congrats!! i hope she foals while your off!!! (but this is horses............. tuesday it is then? )  

Click to expand...

Thank you  Oh it will be and i shall be half dead for school



mynutmeg said:



			found this article - ace with pics as well http://www.equine-reproduction.com/articles/Foaling.shtml

Click to expand...


That's fantastic thank you so much x


----------



## Fjord (29 March 2013)

My RI bought a pony, had it for a short while, kids took it xc then by the next morning she had popped a foal! Pony didn't even look pregnant. Another RI I know had a hoard of us horsey peeps staying at her yard, most of us had a good gawp at her new mare's teats because she'd got the suspicion of a sarcoid and we were all surprised when she produced a foal a few days later. It seems to happen a lot!  I hope the Easter Bunny Pony arrives over the weekend, before you have to go back to school.


----------



## BeanyG (29 March 2013)

Eeek so excited for you   
N&F


----------



## zigzag (30 March 2013)

Where is the update lol?


----------



## WelshD (30 March 2013)

Maybe they're busy with the foal 

Joking aside - I do hope it arrives this weekend while we all have time to Oooh and ahhh over it!


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Morning all  sorry i was walking the pooches 

Day 2:

Well foal has yet to make an appearance, although she must have been up and down throughout the night as she has trashed a few of her banks  perhaps that's a sign  Tess has had her breakfast and is now outside in the field ( checks every 30 mins) enjoy her hay.

So here come some topless shots 
There doesn't appear to be much of a change in them if i am honest, she wasn't keen on me touching them but my hands were slightly cold shall try again later after she has eaten and has a happy hay belly











Out again without her rug survived the night  mum on the other hand must think we own a paper horse because has ordered me to rug the beast up if it rains incase she gets cold but if i rug her in the day she will get a shock at night when its chilly.... so i'm not going to bother  Here is todays full body photo..again cannot see much of a change myself Mini T must have been sleeping this morning didn't get to see his/her dancing routine 







and finally a picture of her bottom  which i think has gone more jellyish 






Tess is very friendly today, when walking her to the padock ( we are using the neighbours to save ours) she said hello to the 4 people walking their dogs extremely loud causing a small terrier to poo itself  she even said hello to Scooby the handsome gelding next door who she usually just ignores and stick her bum to him... how nice


----------



## HBM1 (30 March 2013)

My mare had a bag like that and it grew hugely in front of my eyes when she let her milk down 6 hours before foaling.  Not sure if you have looked at her vulva...but that goes really slack too as foaling day approaches.


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

HBM1 said:



			My mare had a bag like that and it grew hugely in front of my eyes when she let her milk down 6 hours before foaling.  Not sure if you have looked at her vulva...but that goes really slack too as foaling day approaches.
		
Click to expand...

oh really ? I'm just keeping my eye on her at the moment as people on here don't think it's going to be the 2 weeks the vet gave   Yes i have and it is quite slack at the moment but i think will drop abit more


----------



## Polos Mum (30 March 2013)

TB can you pop up to your local stud and have a look at their mares that are 24/48 hours away so you have an ideal of quite how big her bits may get and how slack she might look - just to help you compare?  It's always really difficult to judge anything in photos accurately!


----------



## amandap (30 March 2013)

I'm not a breeder but I wouldn't be milking her etc. Just get well prepared with all your foaling stuff and how the foaling should go so you are ready to react at any time from now. Waxing will happen usually before foaling. Best wishes.


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Polo I have looked at websites some great people on here have sent me they are not breeding this year they told me hence why they are fine to pop round at stupid o'clock to help  although I know she will go when we are not there it will be my luck


----------



## Polos Mum (30 March 2013)

ah shame, almost certainly she'll drop when you're not there - millions of years of evolution have taught them to sneak off and drop the foal when nothing else is around!  She's just being a good mum !   
I think I remember they can start then stop in early stages and hang on for a good few hours if they decide the conditions aren't quite right. 

But nothing nicer than checking and finding two faces looking at you ! 

Good luck


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Well that's it vet wasn't concerened about birth and told us really not to panic she will be experienced   ah I really cannot wait ! Thank you x


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (30 March 2013)

Waxing doesn't always happen before foaling. In most cases it does. It is not a certainty! But with as many foals as she has had previous, yes probably. 

I listened to the "don't worry she'll wax before she foals" too. Next morning suprise foal. As a matter of fact with this particular mare her milk didn't change color until foaling. The milk was fine and all IgG tests came back perfectly fine on the foals. 

This is an experienced mare and this will probably be an easy foaling but there are no absolutes. Mares don't read the book! 

Terri


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Oh I know Terri  but if we are not there ... We are not there, hopefully all goes well, thank you once again fro great advice


----------



## holeymoley (30 March 2013)

Can't wait to see her little dude or dudette!


----------



## Delicious_D (30 March 2013)

SF the thought of you tweaking teats at this time of the morning, before my coffee, is too much.


----------



## joeanne (30 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			SF the thought of you tweaking teats at this time of the morning, before my coffee, is too much. 

Click to expand...

Lazy mare.....its 10.30 and you are only just up and drinking coffee?


----------



## Delicious_D (30 March 2013)

joeanne said:



			Lazy mare.....its 10.30 and you are only just up and drinking coffee? 

Click to expand...

Pfft! I couldnt sleep then i over slept! bad pony owner! Thank god mum turned dee out otherwise pony woud have been pee'd off!


----------



## nostromo70 (30 March 2013)

Over mare never showed any waxing. She didn't look as if she was ready to drop a foal when we checked at 11pm but when she was checked at 7am there were 8 legs and 2 heads in the shelter. Not everything goes by the book, the foal will come when it comes. Just be as prepared as you can be. Good luck


----------



## Crugeran Celt (30 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Pfft! I couldnt sleep then i over slept! bad pony owner! Thank god mum turned dee out otherwise pony woud have been pee'd off!
		
Click to expand...

You should have done what I did, got up at 6.30 fed and turned out the horses, fed cats, dogs and fish then went back to bed and got up at 11 o'clock!!!! Can't remember the last time I stayed in bed that long. 

Just wanted to say that my mare didn't wax at all and as her foal was supposedly due around 20th June and hadn't arrived by 15th July we had the vet to check her. He told us that he thought she must have aborted earlier in the pregnancy as she had been scanned in foal. she was not showing any of the normal signs and hadn't put on any baby belly and had no milk.  Early on the 16th July went to yard to feed and there was a very leggy filly up and feeding and a very proud mum more than happy to show off her foal. That was 20 years ago this year and that little filly is still with me.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (30 March 2013)

If he/she is born on April fool's day, you must call them joker!!

Good luck with it all


----------



## WelshD (30 March 2013)

Ok just so I am organised are you going to start a new thread when foalie arrives or add to this one?

Just need to know if I need to be looking for another thread when it happens thats all


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

If it is the passported name will be "the joker"  and I will be adding to this one so I don't annoy people


----------



## redmone (30 March 2013)

How about Gothams Joker?!

Can I ask, how do you feel walking up to the stable each morning, knowing there might be two heads popping up to greet you!!! Don't think I'd be able to sleep full stop, with excitement!!!


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

I love it  and it's terrifying and exciting I always check behind her before going in with my fingers crossed  I think it will be tomorrow night that's when I'm taking bets


----------



## redmone (30 March 2013)

I'd be creeping up to catch her foaling, then walking away and coming back 10 times for a "last check"!!!

Mind you, I do that to make sure I've locked Dollys stable door!  OCD? Me? Never?  *blushes*


----------



## pip6 (30 March 2013)

All the best, foals are seriously exciting. Ours (intended) this year is due mid-may, fingers crossed the weather picks up.

I was lucky when breeding my first one (omg 6 this year & get proud as anything riding her). Was based on small stud so had brilliant backup & tuition from yo. There are some great books out there dealing with foaling & afterwards. Talk on here is helpful, e.g. look for slack vulva, but pictures help so much (you will know what it should look like when you've seen photo of it or even better got to see a mare soon to drop). 

Great to hear you have help waiting once she starts. If things go wrong it goes bad very quickly, not to scare you but to emphasise experienced help is invaluable.

I spent 6 weeks sleeping in my car at yard, & sharing checking duties with yo (foaling imminents were checked 2 hourly so I was up through the night then working full time in the day). After all that my darling (!!! I think not the old bag) mare decided to foal at noon in the field.....but I happened to be home that day as I was revising for an exam the next day. Got a ring at 11.30 am saying get back here now! Wouldn't have missed it for anything.


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (30 March 2013)

Oooo it's so exciting! Thanks for the updates, it's the most exciting thread on here!


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

*Day 2 continued *

We had a few sloppy poos today, so we put extra bedding in just incase she does go over night we are at a party to no doubt it will come then It's fine though mumtold her she has to have it out before 30 mins so we are prepped 

Well someone clearly enjoyed a day in the sun without her rug on 





Mini T must of thought there was an earthquake 

scary to think just weeks ago we were doing this :





A non horsey friend said: " hey foal has done it's first jump" 

And then Jenna edited this today of Tessy, I love it her eyes are full of so much emotion and she always has this kind, sorrowful expression i hope the foal takes on those beautiful eyes 






Decided i will only update at night now so i can put everything on one post, unless foal comes then it will morning


----------



## Parachute (30 March 2013)

Aw, come back onto the forum after a while to find a lovely surprise! Yay


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			Aw, come back onto the forum after a while to find a lovely surprise! Yay 

Click to expand...

 it has all happened very very quickly, foaly will be here soon


----------



## PollyP (30 March 2013)

I have no help to offer whatsoever but been quietly following the threads and I can't wait to see the little one when he/she arrives! Very jealous!!


----------



## Polos Mum (30 March 2013)

I agree with your friend, I XC'd when I was 4 months pregnant with my son, have some lovely photos from that day to show him his first XC when he is older!


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

PollyP said:



			I have no help to offer whatsoever but been quietly following the threads and I can't wait to see the little one when he/she arrives! Very jealous!! 

Click to expand...

Aw thank you  getting our heads round it now and finally quite excited 



Polos Mum said:



			I agree with your friend, I XC'd when I was 4 months pregnant with my son, have some lovely photos from that day to show him his first XC when he is older!
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant experienced horseman already


----------



## Mariposa (30 March 2013)

Every time I see that you've updated this thread I'm like 'OMG THE FOAL IS HERE!!'...


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Mariposa said:



			Every time I see that you've updated this thread I'm like 'OMG THE FOAL IS HERE!!'... 

Click to expand...

 sorry  I think it will be here tomorrow night so watch this thread then


----------



## mulledwhine (30 March 2013)

I  so pleased to hear you are getting excited  her foal will be such a cutie, she is beautiful


----------



## Nettle123 (30 March 2013)

We had a bogoff foaling, it was lovely. The mare came to us three months before foaling so had time to get her into the routine of in every night. I checked her twice during the night for a week as I had a feeling she wasn't far off, she never waxed up.

One evening we had just lit the bbq and poured a glass of wine as it was a beautiful warm sunny evening when I noticed her pacing along the paddock fence and glaring at us. As soon as we went over the waters broke and she went down. As she started to push I had a quick look to check the presentation and then left her to it, the foal was out within 10 minutes. When the foal was well out I did tear the membrane over her nose. 

They both just lay in the  warm sun for several minutes and then the mare got to her feet breaking the cord. I did a quick spray with iodine but I think thats a bit old fashioned now. It was amazing how quickly the filly was on her feet and at the milk bar. The mare was back grazing within the hour.

Thats when it started to go not quite according to plan, lol. The mare kept the foal away from us so we left her too it and left them out overnight as it was June and great weather. She did not pass the afterbirth for 4 anxious hours.

Next morning when I took her feed in this very placid mare lunged at me and gave me a right bite even though I had kept away from the foal. Its probably quite rare but it was a surprise. For the first probably 2 weeks we left them too it and eventually the over protectiveness wore off. The foal never had a foal slip on until she was over a month old. Its just a possibility to be aware of really. The beautifully prepared stable was never used until they came in at night in the autumn but they did have access to a barn to get away from the flies or rain.

It was a great fun experience and our foal is nearly 3 now and very well adjusted youngster.


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

mulledwhine said:



			I  so pleased to hear you are getting excited  her foal will be such a cutie, she is beautiful
		
Click to expand...


 Thank you lovely 


Nettle123 said:



			We had a bogoff foaling, it was lovely. The mare came to us three months before foaling so had time to get her into the routine of in every night. I checked her twice during the night for a week as I had a feeling she wasn't far off, she never waxed up.

One evening we had just lit the bbq and poured a glass of wine as it was a beautiful warm sunny evening when I noticed her pacing along the paddock fence and glaring at us. As soon as we went over the waters broke and she went down. As she started to push I had a quick look to check the presentation and then left her to it, the foal was out within 10 minutes. When the foal was well out I did tear the membrane over her nose. 

They both just lay in the  warm sun for several minutes and then the mare got to her feet breaking the cord. I did a quick spray with iodine but I think thats a bit old fashioned now. It was amazing how quickly the filly was on her feet and at the milk bar. The mare was back grazing within the hour.

Thats when it started to go not quite according to plan, lol. The mare kept the foal away from us so we left her too it and left them out overnight as it was June and great weather. She did not pass the afterbirth for 4 anxious hours.

Next morning when I took her feed in this very placid mare lunged at me and gave me a right bite even though I had kept away from the foal. Its probably quite rare but it was a surprise. For the first probably 2 weeks we left them too it and eventually the over protectiveness wore off. The foal never had a foal slip on until she was over a month old. Its just a possibility to be aware of really. The beautifully prepared stable was never used until they came in at night in the autumn but they did have access to a barn to get away from the flies or rain.

It was a great fun experience and our foal is nearly 3 now and very well adjusted youngster.
		
Click to expand...


Ah nice to hear success stories  we have been warned about her becoming protective but i don't blame her foals certainly cannot protect themselves !


----------



## catembi (30 March 2013)

I'm excited for you too & a bit jealous!  I **love** the idea of a surprise foal, but I have 2 geldings, & my mare is 40, so it's not gonna happen!

Hope it all goes smoothly for you.

T x


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

catembi said:



			I'm excited for you too & a bit jealous!  I **love** the idea of a surprise foal, but I have 2 geldings, & my mare is 40, so it's not gonna happen!

Hope it all goes smoothly for you.

T x
		
Click to expand...

Jeez 40 ! what a grand old age  Thank you lovely i'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## Sven (30 March 2013)

I can't tell you what a delight this thread is.  Not a negative post and lots of encouragement.  I cannot wait to read the outcome.


----------



## Barney&Buzz (30 March 2013)

Book is in the post, My lile mare did it all by herself with me standing guard. She was not at all protective either.


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Everyone has been amazing Sven   eeek thank you Barney you are a star really thankful lovely !


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (30 March 2013)

TB,

The fitter a mare is the easier the birth. Honestly mares can handle a little work. 

When I was a kid I went to a summer camp in which they used their pregnant mares for camp. They had a foal and kept going!!!!OMG. Obviously that's a bit much and I was a stupid kid. Now I think how horrible for those mares. Yet they were fit and had zero problems foaling and babies were fine. I'm not advocating this method but just letting you know you've done no harm. Much better to have some fitness than to be overweight and zero fitness. 

Tessy really is gorgeous and this baby has a world waiting for him/her to come into the world. That is so cool. My babies never had such a fan club! LOL! 

Terri


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			TB,

The fitter a mare is the easier the birth. Honestly mares can handle a little work. 

When I was a kid I went to a summer camp in which they used their pregnant mares for camp. They had a foal and kept going!!!!OMG. Obviously that's a bit much and I was a stupid kid. Now I think how horrible for those mares. Yet they were fit and had zero problems foaling and babies were fine. I'm not advocating this method but just letting you know you've done no harm. Much better to have some fitness than to be overweight and zero fitness. 

Tessy really is gorgeous and this baby has a world waiting for him/her to come into the world. That is so cool. My babies never had such a fan club! LOL! 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Well mum said if they were in the wild they wuld have to be cantering about etc  so that's our excuse but yes we did feel slightly guilty .

Ah thank you so much  I know everyone has been so kind and supportive, you will have to post some pictures of your babies would be lovely to see some ickle foals


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (30 March 2013)

Congratulations!!!  Tessy is a lovely looking mare with a kind eye 

One of my old friends had a BOGOF too...had a lovely skewbald filly no problems.  Mare was getting lazy & putting on weight & she was getting vet out as ??expecting  She asked me for my thoughts a couple of days before & you could see her belly moving from side to side when she was standing still & feel wriggling. She was in shock too but it worked out fine.  

Looking forward to all the updates!!!


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			Congratulations!!!  Tessy is a lovely looking mare with a kind eye 

One of my old friends had a BOGOF too...had a lovely skewbald filly no problems.  Mare was getting lazy & putting on weight & she was getting vet out as ??expecting  She asked me for my thoughts a couple of days before & you could see her belly moving from side to side when she was standing still & feel wriggling. She was in shock too but it worked out fine.  

Looking forward to all the updates!!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  

Ah really ? yes it was quite a sickening shock but warming to the idea of having a little soul to care for


----------



## putasocinit (30 March 2013)

When i was in my teens and still competing, my one mare who was an exceptional jumper, there wasnt much we didnt win, she was well built like a cob but had tb in her, so we were at this big show and should have won this class but she had a poll down and generally wasnt her energetic self, low and behold next morning we woke up to find she had a little foalie at foot, we think the arab colt had got out one night and made friends with her because it wasnt planned, hence we didnt even expect it.

I do think however being fit made it all the easier for her, i could be wrong


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

putasocinit said:



			When i was in my teens and still competing, my one mare who was an exceptional jumper, there wasnt much we didnt win, she was well built like a cob but had tb in her, so we were at this big show and should have won this class but she had a poll down and generally wasnt her energetic self, low and behold next morning we woke up to find she had a little foalie at foot, we think the arab colt had got out one night and made friends with her because it wasnt planned, hence we didnt even expect it.

I do think however being fit made it all the easier for her, i could be wrong
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, it's amazing really what they do for us.. could you imagine a heavily pregnant human running round and jumping fences


----------



## mynutmeg (30 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Well mum said if they were in the wild they wuld have to be cantering about etc  so that's our excuse but yes we did feel slightly guilty .

Ah thank you so much  I know everyone has been so kind and supportive, you will have to post some pictures of your babies would be lovely to see some ickle foals 

Click to expand...

Take Tessy as your guide - if she was coping with the work you were doing then she was fine with it. I stopped riding my mare (other than the odd bareback wonder down the drive) around Christmas cause all our hacking involves decently steep hills and she was starting to struggle getting up the hill on the way back to the yard. I took the cue from her that she couldn't keep working but she is turned out every day


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Take Tessy as your guide - if she was coping with the work you were doing then she was fine with it. I stopped riding my mare (other than the odd bareback wonder down the drive) around Christmas cause all our hacking involves decently steep hills and she was starting to struggle getting up the hill on the way back to the yard. I took the cue from her that she couldn't keep working but she is turned out every day
		
Click to expand...

The thing is i think she would is the type of horse to hide it and get on with it  luckily we live in lincolnshire so everywhere is flat  are you excited for you foal ?


----------



## mynutmeg (30 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			The thing is i think she would is the type of horse to hide it and get on with it  luckily we live in lincolnshire so everywhere is flat  are you excited for you foal ? 

Click to expand...

extremely - it's something I've dreamed of doing for years with my mare but at the same time am pretty terrified for her. Am worried about the weather not improving, missing everything - you name it I'm worring about it  Can't wait for the little monster to get her. We didn't have a smooth early pregnancy and didn't expect her to keep the foal so it's going to be a special little thing


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			extremely - it's something I've dreamed of doing for years with my mare but at the same time am pretty terrified for her. Am worried about the weather not improving, missing everything - you name it I'm worring about it  Can't wait for the little monster to get her. We didn't have a smooth early pregnancy and didn't expect her to keep the foal so it's going to be a special little thing
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow !  can see both of them growing up on here  you better do updates near to the time .  Well i have heard that the weather is meant to pick up over April ... i think (and hope)


----------



## mynutmeg (30 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh wow !  can see both of them growing up on here  you better do updates near to the time .  Well i have heard that the weather is meant to pick up over April ... i think (and hope) 

Click to expand...

Don't worry updates will come - I'll do a thread on breeding for the foally. It even ahs names - Miracle for posh (no-one, not even vets expected her to keep it) and Milo or Milly for every day. (Not that I've been planning this for a few months or anything ) 
I do hope the weather improves - it's no fun for foallies in this cold or for me sleeping/sitting up in a stable


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (30 March 2013)

What about "EB" (pronounced "ee-bee") for a name? Thinking along the easter theme and if she does foal over the bank holiday - short for 'easter bunny'


----------



## BroadfordQueen (30 March 2013)

I read this last night immediately before I went to bed. I then had a dream that I was pregnant but didn't find out until 2 weeks before The baby was due.
The most bizarre and realistic dream I've ever had!!
Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## TandD (30 March 2013)

your mare is beautiful!!!!! and you foal is going to be soooo cuddly - very jealous  i need to wait a few more years before i can have one myself :/

i also just wanted to say that tess may be perfectly fine with you around her foal! so many people have said that she may be very protective....ive known many mares who happily stand there having their nose rubbed while you hug/cuddle etc the foal - even at 3 days old! the mares seem to like having a break from their little bouncy monsters


----------



## Scarlett (30 March 2013)

Lovely thread,  I shall follow with interest as my mare is 310 days into her pregnancy tomorrow so could be producing a foal in a couple of weeks too. Good luck


----------



## Em123 (30 March 2013)

Not read all posts but congrats! 

Any idea who daddy may be?


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

TandD said:



			your mare is beautiful!!!!! and you foal is going to be soooo cuddly - very jealous  i need to wait a few more years before i can have one myself :/

i also just wanted to say that tess may be perfectly fine with you around her foal! so many people have said that she may be very protective....ive known many mares who happily stand there having their nose rubbed while you hug/cuddle etc the foal - even at 3 days old! the mares seem to like having a break from their little bouncy monsters 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you lovely   Well we shall have to wait and see, she is a very gentle girl by nature but i can understand if she does turn into protective mum mode  


Scarlett said:



			Lovely thread,  I shall follow with interest as my mare is 310 days into her pregnancy tomorrow so could be producing a foal in a couple of weeks too. Good luck 

Click to expand...


Oh wow that's exciting  thank you 



Em123 said:



			Not read all posts but congrats! 

Any idea who daddy may be?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , nope sadly we shall never know i don't think


----------



## Em123 (30 March 2013)

Aww a proper suprise though! May of been valegro


----------



## tessybear (30 March 2013)

Em123 said:



			Aww a proper suprise though! May of been valegro 

Click to expand...

 Oh im sure  No, knowing our luck it will be a moose or a donkey


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 March 2013)

Just read this thread from start to finish, so thrilled for you..!!!! 
Tess is GORGEOUS so Im sure her foal will be a little cracker 
Will be keeping an eagle eye on this thread now


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (31 March 2013)

I will try and get some pics of my foals up. But this is your thread and I'd rather not clog it up!

Can't wait to see today's update!

Terri


----------



## RaYandFinn (31 March 2013)

Have been following your threads for the past few days and have absolutely nothing constructive to add but...

YAAAAAAY! How exciting and thrilling and a bit scary and utterly wonderful!  

Just couldn't hold it in anymore!


----------



## cheeryplatypus (31 March 2013)

Wonder if there is any news this morning?
Favourite thread, very exciting.


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2013)

I'm waiting too


----------



## Sprocket123 (31 March 2013)

Im waiting aswell ...when I have 5 mins I keep looking in!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (31 March 2013)

Think TB said that she'd update it every evening rather than every am and pm


----------



## lurcher98 (31 March 2013)

Bumping up hoping no update means they're busy


----------



## Emsarr (31 March 2013)

Just read the whole of this thread (already had read the other ones) and I'm soooo excited for you TB! I'm sure she'll labour fine and have a gorgeous little foaly soon enough! Can't wait for pictures of 'it' though!!


----------



## ibot (31 March 2013)

wow i thought we would have some news by now too 

Maybe OP is out at church


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 March 2013)

I read through this thread last night, this sounds scary and exciting at the same time. Scary because it wasn't planned or really wanted, exciting, because your mare is having a foal. Sending you good luck vibes XX


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Morning all... sorry to keep you waiting  I was going to update every night but i will do morning it makes more sense.

*Day 3:*

So Mini T is still yet to make an appearance into the world, don't blame he/she though as it's pretty dam cold round here at the moment. Gone from being lovely sunny day yesterday to a lot cooler and less sun hmphm

Anyhow here is how Mummy Bear is looking today (please excuse the stable stains she has been up and down throughout the night judging by the state her bed was in )
Sorry it is round the wrong way 





Her bottom





Her boobies











And this is why i didn't update earlier : cramming my head full of foal info 






*token picture*






Happy Easter all  Not sure if it's acceptable to eat Chocolate  for breakfast at 17... didn't stop me though 

Thank you for all your lovely replies  x


----------



## Boxers (31 March 2013)

Some lovely pics there TessyB.  Have followed both threads and will keep checking in.  All the best to you and Tess and miniT.

I'm in Lincs too, near to Sleaford.  whereabout are you? It's a big county!


----------



## Venevidivici (31 March 2013)

Good luck with the imminent arrival! Mummy Bear looks v sweet Having looked at the most recent photos,I hope that's your house in the background,or else there's probably someone in there,twitching the curtains and saying 'Arthur..Arthur! She's there again-that pervert woman taking photos of that poor horse's privates...phone the police!'


----------



## Delicious_D (31 March 2013)

Her pelvic ligaments have definitely loosened more... and her boobies are lookign pretty full! Had she run any milk yet?


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Boxers said:



			Some lovely pics there TessyB.  Have followed both threads and will keep checking in.  All the best to you and Tess and miniT.

I'm in Lincs too, near to Sleaford.  whereabout are you? It's a big county!
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you  We are Spalding way  It is ! x 



Venevidivici said:



			Good luck with the imminent arrival! Mummy Bear looks v sweet Having looked at the most recent photos,I hope that's your house in the background,or else there's probably someone in there,twitching the curtains and saying 'Arthur..Arthur! She's there again-that pervert woman taking photos of that poor horse's privates...phone the police!'  

Click to expand...


Thank you lovely ... that made me crack up  it isn't actually our house  thats at the bottom end of the padock  They probably all think i am off my rocker


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Her pelvic ligaments have definitely loosened more... and her boobies are lookign pretty full! Had she run any milk yet?
		
Click to expand...

I had a very realistic dream that foal comes tonight ... so you ever know and not yet, no wax either but we are keeping checks on her


----------



## Delicious_D (31 March 2013)

Just to throw it out there, not every mare waxes up


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

No doubt she won't and will go in the field during the 15 mins I'm not doing my check and will have to rugby tackle Mini T into a head collar


----------



## Polos Mum (31 March 2013)

She does look nice and full of milk - lucky foaly will be well fed when s/he arrives.  

I'm sure you've had 100's of offers but I'm about 10 miles from Spalding - my foaling experience is many years old but the offer is there.


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Thank you polo  we have a lot of experience of horses just not foals  the stud is on call if anything goes wrong but thank you so much !


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 March 2013)

Have you thought of any foaly names (so many easter themed ones) or is it bad luck :S


----------



## LittleMonster (31 March 2013)

Omg  just caught up! 

She looks very pregg! I thoufht she had had the foal! Il be foaling.this! If its.a she i like Aprils Joker!  cant wait to see piccys of foalie! I will be following this one aswell as Ted's! You look like you have really done your homework and your prepared! Tess is very lucky to have found you!


----------



## Beausmate (31 March 2013)

I'm going to have a guess and say-four days left and it'll be a filly.  Piebald in colour.


----------



## Coblover63 (31 March 2013)

Wow!  Those boobies are MUCH fuller compared to yesterday!  How exciting!!!


----------



## Buds_mum (31 March 2013)

How exciting  She is looking fab, cant wait to see you little bundle of joy!!! I think she is maybe going to tease you for a little longer  

Good luck, I get excited every time I see you update  xx


----------



## Spring Feather (31 March 2013)

See now I'm starting to waver here.  Her belly doesn't look pointy in the last couple of photos and although her bag is getting a bit more full, her teats aren't doing a whole lot.  I'm going to say that it will still be a few more days before she pops.  Possibly end of this coming week or beginning of the next week.  So maybe your vet, who does have a greater benefit than us of being able to see her in the flesh, may have been reasonably accurate.


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Wow!  Those boobies are MUCH fuller compared to yesterday!  How exciting!!! 

Click to expand...

I didn't really such much of a difference but i think seeing her everyday it's difficult to 



Buds_mum said:



			How exciting  She is looking fab, cant wait to see you little bundle of joy!!! I think she is maybe going to tease you for a little longer  

Good luck, I get excited every time I see you update  xx
		
Click to expand...

So do i ! no doubt they will arrive as soon as we are at work  neighbour has done her home work though and has all the emergancy numbers incase 
 x


Spring Feather said:



			See now I'm starting to waver here.  Her belly doesn't look pointy in the last couple of photos and although her bag is getting a bit more full, her teats aren't doing a whole lot.  I'm going to say that it will still be a few more days before she pops.  Possibly end of this coming week or beginning of the next week.  So maybe your vet, who does have a greater benefit than us of being able to see her in the flesh, may have been reasonably accurate.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i was thinking that, the photo of her in the stable where she really had that V shape i think may have been the lighting making it seem worse ? It would be  nice for them to come this bank holiday but there is no rush


----------



## Mongoose11 (31 March 2013)

I say a black colt with 3 white socks and a big white blaze, I think he should be called Cedric


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I say a black colt with 3 white socks and a big white blaze, I think he should be called Cedric 

Click to expand...

Right that's it pitch your bets and i will make a list 

I have so far:
Billie1007- Black colt with 3 white socks, white blaze


Will make a word document and think of some form of prize


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Right that's it pitch your bets and i will make a list 

I have so far:
Billie1007- Black colt with 3 white socks, white blaze


Will make a word document and think of some form of prize 

Click to expand...

And Beausmate's piebald filly!

Another vote for a piebald but this time a colt


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			And Beausmate's piebald filly!

Another vote for a piebald but this time a colt 

Click to expand...

Oh thank you missed that one 

Got both of them now  x


----------



## rainer (31 March 2013)

Tri-coloured colt


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

rainer said:



			Tri-coloured colt 

Click to expand...

Ooo I like .... got it 

Shhh don't tell anyone but i want a skewbald colt


----------



## pogface (31 March 2013)

Tri coloured filly, with black in her mane and tail


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2013)

I think tess knows how many of us are following this......


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

pogface said:



			Tri coloured filly, with black in her mane and tail 

Click to expand...


Got it 


Shysmum said:



			I think tess knows how many of us are following this......
		
Click to expand...

She asks me to update for her  she will hang onto Mini T for as long as possible due to her fan base


----------



## Sussexbythesea (31 March 2013)

Just checking in .........


----------



## rainer (31 March 2013)

Just to add,tri-coloured colt with striking markings on his face


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (31 March 2013)

I keep checking! Have you thought of any possible names yet? Suppose you can't really until Mini T is born


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			Just checking in .........

Click to expand...

Would you like a cup of tea and a sit down ? 



rainer said:



			Just to add,tri-coloured colt with striking markings on his face  

Click to expand...

Got that  



HorsesHavingFun said:



			I keep checking! Have you thought of any possible names yet? Suppose you can't really until Mini T is born 

Click to expand...

Well we kind of have but again i think it depends how they look and what suits them:

Filly: April/willow  << so far but we are not dead set on anything
Colt: Albert/berty/Theodore:Teddy for short << but again easily swayed if something that suits him/her comes along


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (31 March 2013)

Oooo I really like April and Albert!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

HorsesHavingFun said:



			Oooo I really like April and Albert! 

Click to expand...

Well they should be born in April  so quite fitting  
Albert i have always loved since watching the Kings Speech


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (31 March 2013)

I think you should carry on the 'T' theme- Talia (which means 'flowering') for a filly or Todd/Taffy for a colt


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (31 March 2013)

If only Tess would have twins and you could call one April and one Albert!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

HorsesHavingFun said:



			If only Tess would have twins and you could call one April and one Albert! 

Click to expand...

 2 little terrors or god no  don't think i could watch them flying about the field on their stilt like twiggy legs


----------



## Fools Motto (31 March 2013)

I'll still stay with my previous bet and say coloured filly, dark brown and white, cob type. More white than 'patches'. 
Oh, and I'll add... 5th April....

And Tally, cos there is a right tally of us watching the updates!!


----------



## mynutmeg (31 March 2013)

I'm going with solid coloured filly


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

I'll add you in fools  tally I like it


----------



## widget (31 March 2013)

Hi I've got a battered well read copy of foal to full grown if you want it? Can pop in post if you inbox address x


----------



## zigzag (31 March 2013)

Red and white filly!


----------



## Megibo (31 March 2013)

oooo I can't wait


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (31 March 2013)

Ooh red and white would be nice


----------



## Parachute (31 March 2013)

Aw i'm saying piebald filly, with a white face


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			I'm going with solid coloured filly 

Click to expand...

Rightyo added for you into the list  



widget said:



			Hi I've got a battered well read copy of foal to full grown if you want it? Can pop in post if you inbox address x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely although we have 5 books at the moment and with the internet i think we will be ok  x



zigzag said:



			Red and white filly!
		
Click to expand...

Added to list  



Megibo said:



			oooo I can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Me neither now


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			Aw i'm saying piebald filly, with a white face 

Click to expand...

Ah I'd love a white face and black ears  added to list for you


----------



## Blitzen (31 March 2013)

I've been avidly stalking your threads and I'm SO excited for you! 
I'm guessing - tricolour filly, lovely chunky cobby type with more white than brown, but a coloured head and big white blaze. I'm saying Thursday morning in the early hours  
April and Teddy are gorgeous names btw! 
X


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Blitzen said:



			I've been avidly stalking your threads and I'm SO excited for you! 
I'm guessing - tricolour filly, lovely chunky cobby type with more white than brown, but a coloured head and big white blaze. I'm saying Thursday morning in the early hours  
April and Teddy are gorgeous names btw! 
X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  Added to the list for you  If it comes thursday that willbe scary


----------



## ibot (31 March 2013)

I think black and white but with really striking markings  I am going to go filly too but i tend to be wrong about babies unless i am preggers  which i am deffo not 
I think in the Photo she looked very relaxed so not sure when


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

ibot said:



			I think black and white but with really striking markings  I am going to go filly too but i tend to be wrong about babies unless i am preggers  which i am deffo not 
I think in the Photo she looked very relaxed so not sure when 

Click to expand...

Okay got you down  are you sure  
I know she has been confusing us all, one day she looks ready to pop and the next not to much horses hey who would have them


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 March 2013)

I think black and white colt, tomorrow night.  I would call him Domino


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

itsmylife said:



			I think black and white colt, tomorrow night.  I would call him Domino
		
Click to expand...

I want a colt , Domino i like it  Added to the list


----------



## Pippity (31 March 2013)

I'm going to buck the trend and say a solid bay filly, not quite as cobby as Tess.

Also, can you tell Tess to get a move on? I want to see the foaly!


----------



## redmone (31 March 2013)

Well I'm going to have to say chestnut filly with two white socks and a white stripe 

Still like the name Joker......


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Pippity said:



			I'm going to buck the trend and say a solid bay filly, not quite as cobby as Tess.

Also, can you tell Tess to get a move on? I want to see the foaly!
		
Click to expand...

You just described exactly what my mum wants  something a bit finer than a cob so if she was bred with say a TB or ISH it will be bigger and less cobby 
Added to the list 

Trust me i have asked her to hurry up, but for some reason she didn't reply


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

redmone said:



			Well I'm going to have to say chestnut filly with two white socks and a white stripe 

Still like the name Joker......



Click to expand...

Oh lord not a chestnut  Added for you


----------



## Jericho (31 March 2013)

Piebald colt, cobby with long white socks, white face and black forelock!

Soo excited for you!


----------



## redmone (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh lord not a chestnut  Added for you 

Click to expand...

I think with your luck, a chestnut mare is a sure bet


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Jericho said:



			Piebald colt, cobby with long white socks, white face and black forelock!

Soo excited for you!
		
Click to expand...

added  and thank you lovely


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

redmone said:



			I think with your luck, a chestnut mare is a sure bet 

Click to expand...

Chestnut mare that is a mule X cob most likely


----------



## redmone (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Chestnut mare that is a mule X cob most likely 

Click to expand...

PMSL!!!!  Can I change my prediction!!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 March 2013)

If it's born tomorrow or tonight what about Hal (hallelujah) for a colt or Hosanna


----------



## Mongoose11 (31 March 2013)

I think it is going to be a shitlandxTessy.


----------



## LeannePip (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Chestnut mare that is a mule X cob most likely 

Click to expand...

well your in luck, it wont be that bad since mules cant breed  but it could be a donkeyxTess 

just read this whole thing!  when i saw the topic i thought it was here (followed other post) but started at the begining because i didnt want to miss anything!!

im going to be rooting for a filly - coloured but with only small bits of white on body but big white blaze and four white legs   no idea why but thats what i pictured when i thought about it! good luck to the whole family, dont think tessy could have eneded up with a better family! xx


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I think it is going to be a shitlandxTessy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord, shitlands are cute as foals but then i may have to palm it off on one of its "hho aunties" ... Billie ? 



LeannePip said:



			well your in luck, it wont be that bad since mules cant breed  but it could be a donkeyxTess 

just read this whole thing!  when i saw the topic i thought it was here (followed other post) but started at the begining because i didnt want to miss anything!!

im going to be rooting for a filly - coloured but with only small bits of white on body but big white blaze and four white legs   no idea why but thats what i pictured when i thought about it! good luck to the whole family, dont think tessy could have eneded up with a better family! xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh brilliant  Rightyo added your guess to the list , thank you lovely ! x


----------



## cm2581 (31 March 2013)

This is very exciting for you! How often are you checking her during the night?


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

cm2581 said:



			This is very exciting for you! How often are you checking her during the night?
		
Click to expand...

 At the moment i put her in at 6 for tea, then check again at 9ish then 11 before bed and not untill the morning. However when she gets the V shaped belly and the vulva relaxed slightly more i will be waking up throughout the night and doing hoursly checks


----------



## cm2581 (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



 At the moment i put her in at 6 for tea, then check again at 9ish then 11 before bed and not untill the morning. However when she gets the V shaped belly and the vulva relaxed slightly more i will be waking up throughout the night and doing hoursly checks 

Click to expand...

I did something similar with my mare. Only one night did I do hourly checks. In at 10, check at 11, 12 & 1. I meant to go back at 2 but fell asleep and got back at 3. Foal born, up and bouncing around and mare cleansed! Oops! Good luck with your baby!! Foaly pics required ASAP!!!


----------



## Wagtail (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:








Click to expand...

Looks pretty 'v' shaped to me.


----------



## LeannePip (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



 At the moment i put her in at 6 for tea, then check again at 9ish then 11 before bed and not untill the morning. However when she gets the V shaped belly and the vulva relaxed slightly more i will be waking up throughout the night and doing hoursly checks 

Click to expand...

dont you get scared going out in the dark at night!?  i would have to be fitting a web cam for checking!! can you tell i've just been reading that horse ghost/spirit thred?


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

cm2581 said:



			I did something similar with my mare. Only one night did I do hourly checks. In at 10, check at 11, 12 & 1. I meant to go back at 2 but fell asleep and got back at 3. Foal born, up and bouncing around and mare cleansed! Oops! Good luck with your baby!! Foaly pics required ASAP!!! 

Click to expand...

Oh no doubt we will miss the birth  I will upload as soon as Mini T makes an appearance 


Wagtail said:



			Looks pretty 'v' shaped to me. 

Click to expand...

See the recent ones i posted i dont think it does, i thought perhaps the lighting in this made it look worse  but her vulva is still quite small and judging by photos in the foaling books and internet needs to relax more


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

LeannePip said:



			dont you get scared going out in the dark at night!?  i would have to be fitting a web cam for checking!! can you tell i've just been reading that horse ghost/spirit thred? 

Click to expand...

No  I take my big scary JRT  and a mini hand held torch it's only at the bottom of the garden so not to bad


----------



## Nicnac (31 March 2013)

Come on TB - we want to see your baby!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Come on TB - we want to see your baby! 

Click to expand...

Im sure Mini T tried to Karate chop its way out today, biggest kick i have seen so far even managed to spoo Tessy


----------



## Coblover63 (31 March 2013)

You could always do the ring test to see what she's having....  hang a ring on a chain over her loins.  If it swings back and forth it is a colt, if it goes round in circles, it is a filly.  Did mine a few times and it always said colt... and a colt she did have.  

Although my friend did this on her stallion and apparently he was due to have a filly!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			You could always do the ring test to see what she's having....  hang a ring on a chain over her loins.  If it swings back and forth it is a colt, if it goes round in circles, it is a filly.  Did mine a few times and it always said colt... and a colt she did have.  

Although my friend did this on her stallion and apparently he was due to have a filly! 

Click to expand...

Brilliant  well you never know perhaps he had a sex change ?


----------



## Ravenwood (31 March 2013)

Well this is a distaster Tessybear 

I only ever dip into HHO every once in a blue moon and now I've read this thread!  This means that I will have to log on everyday now because I want to see the foal 

Good Luck - please tell her to get a move on


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Ravenwood said:



			Well this is a distaster Tessybear 

I only ever dip into HHO every once in a blue moon and now I've read this thread!  This means that I will have to log on everyday now because I want to see the foal 

Good Luck - please tell her to get a move on 

Click to expand...

-hangs head in shame- 

I will do, she seems to be clinging onto it... i don't know why, who wouldn't want a little terror running round 24/7


----------



## Ravenwood (31 March 2013)

I have absolutely no idea what "dis taster" means!   I meant to type "disaster"  Doh!


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2013)

Back again to check the updates - hubs is getting sick of me having to update him as well  

His best comment so far is to Billie's suggestion that the dad could be a shitland - he said "_well she must have been lying down for that to have __worked"_.  HURRAH !!  Hubs knows what a shitland is !!!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Back again to check the updates - hubs is getting sick of me having to update him as well  

His best comment so far is to Billie's suggestion that the dad could be a shitland - he said "_well she must have been lying down for that to have __worked"_.  HURRAH !!  Hubs knows what a shitland is !!!
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Shys...dad? 

At the animal charity i used to work for i have seen a shitland gelding i must add trying to mount a 15hh cob. Well it started off well swaggered over then went for her shoulder blade and the look she gave him 

No doubt it was a shitland


----------



## cm2581 (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



 Sorry Shys...dad? 

At the animal charity i used to work for i have seen a shitland gelding i must add trying to mount a 15hh cob. Well it started off well swaggered over then went for her shoulder blade and the look she gave him 

No doubt it was a shitland 

Click to expand...

I've seen a 12hh pony swinging from my 16.2hh mare's quarters like a monkey.....!!!! At that moment I'm sure she was looking for a slope...!!!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

cm2581 said:



			I've seen a 12hh pony swinging from my 16.2hh mare's quarters like a monkey.....!!!! At that moment I'm sure she was looking for a slope...!!!
		
Click to expand...

 well at least her was trying  The shitland incident was when i was showing visitors around with children who were highly amused to see and i quote
" that horse is drying his willy on the black and white horse"


----------



## Ancient Hacker (31 March 2013)

Tessy Bear, PLEASE ensure that when_ it all happens_ somebody puts up an announcement thread with all the emotes, caps, bling etc so that we don't miss anything.
All the excitement of a full pregnancy crammed into a couple of days, this foal has to be something very special! Hoping it all goes very well (and soon!)


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Tessy Bear, PLEASE ensure that when_ it all happens_ somebody puts up an announcement thread with all the emotes, caps, bling etc so that we don't miss anything.
All the excitement of a full pregnancy crammed into a couple of days, this foal has to be something very special! Hoping it all goes very well (and soon!)
		
Click to expand...

You guys don't know how tempted i am to start a new thread when they arrive:

******FOAL IS HERE CHECK TESSYBEAR THREAD*********************

and then just not update for a day


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			You guys don't know how tempted i am to start a new thread when they arrive:

******FOAL IS HERE CHECK TESSYBEAR THREAD*********************

and then just not update for a day 

Click to expand...

You wouldn't dare, you would be banned for life!!


----------



## tessybear (31 March 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			You wouldn't dare, you would be banned for life!!

Click to expand...

No i wouldn't do it  it is april fools day tomorrow then... hum de hum


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2013)

April is a lovely name though..........


----------



## Artful (31 March 2013)

My Bogof came early hours of the morning so I met my little chap when I had a phone call from the yard owner at about 7 am.  She had managed it all by herself and the only thing I remembered to do was to look for the placenta in the hay (not the nicest job!) and check it that it was whole (?) it's a few years ago now so cannot really remember too much about it.  Anyhow all was fine and from then on the fun really started!!  Good luck and try not to worry too much as animals are pretty good at looking after themselves in these kind of situations!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (31 March 2013)

In honesty I really think you should start a new thread when the foal really does come, I'll miss it otherwise!


----------



## Spiritedly (1 April 2013)

I think you should invest in marestare so we can all watch


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

*Day 4* ....( i think ?  )

Well my dream was wrong as there is defo no mini T here yet  I did have my fingers crossed i would walk down and see another set of ears and eyes . Only got a few pictures so far as our neighbour talked to me and didnt think it would be normal for me to continue taking photos of my horses bits and pieces  On the upside though i have had yet another offer of free summer riding  A girl down the road with an ex racer has offered my free riding and schooling to build its muscle up she was desperatly looking for  a sharer so works well, and then the neighbour has sid i can help with her lovely lad Scooby who she will be starting again over summer after her youngster had to be pts 

Anyhow here is todays photos:
I think her belly has gone to more of a point nd V shaped since yesterday:






And her bottom which again i think next to her tail has sunk a lot :






I will take some more pictures later when i go down to groom her


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (1 April 2013)

Free summer of riding and a Mini T! Not at all jealous!   I really love Tess' markings btw but I think I've said that before!


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

It's worke out rather well so many lovely friends offering riding  ah thank you lovely I prefer more White than black but for some people she is slightly to White


----------



## rainer (1 April 2013)

Come on mini T we are all waiting (not so patiently) here 
April and albert are lovely names 
Albert reminds me of albie from war horse 
Looking forward to updates x


----------



## TrasaM (1 April 2013)

It must be really exciting especially not knowing what the father is. A real Surprise package hope all goes well for you and Tess and mini Ts arrival.


----------



## JenHunt (1 April 2013)

bound to be a colt the way it's hanging on in there! 

my money's on a more white than black coloured colt, but finer than Tessy, and I reckon you should call him Tally, as someone else suggested. 

she's looking well, and I'd say definitely more V shaped than yesterday's pics!


----------



## Spring Feather (1 April 2013)

She still looks round to me.  I think you still have a few more days


----------



## Nicnac (1 April 2013)

Name suggestions :

http://nameberry.com/blog/easter-names

Avril is April in French - only for a girl.


----------



## ralph and maverick (1 April 2013)

Well I've finally caught up!! Read all the other thread last night, then started on this one but fell asleep!! 
She is a lovely looking mare! I don't know anything about breeding but wanted to wish you and tess all the best for mini t's arrival.
My money's on a coloured colt, more colour than White, with a little star, and I think winston is a great name, also love the Albert!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 April 2013)

Well I think you are going to have a coloured filly with more black than white and a little daintier than her mum and I think you should call her Cariad.


----------



## Gypley (1 April 2013)

Golly!! I'm a little behind on this thread so have just trawled through 28 pages and still no MiniT!!! Come on mumma! Your keeping us all waiting! 

Plus I'm back to work tomorrow so won't be able to keep up to date!!


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

rainer said:



			Come on mini T we are all waiting (not so patiently) here 
April and albert are lovely names 
Albert reminds me of albie from war horse 
Looking forward to updates x
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it will be till the end of this week now if i'm honest  x



TrasaM said:



			It must be really exciting especially not knowing what the father is. A real Surprise package hope all goes well for you and Tess and mini Ts arrival. 

Click to expand...

It really is ! I'd love for either something like a ISH or TB to make a light weight cobby type or a Fresian  Thank you lovely 



JenHunt said:



			bound to be a colt the way it's hanging on in there! 

my money's on a more white than black coloured colt, but finer than Tessy, and I reckon you should call him Tally, as someone else suggested. 

she's looking well, and I'd say definitely more V shaped than yesterday's pics!
		
Click to expand...

I want a colt  added your guess to the list  yes i did think that !



Spring Feather said:



			She still looks round to me.  I think you still have a few more days 

Click to expand...

Me and mum both reckon this coming weekend time she might be ready  



Nicnac said:



			Name suggestions :

http://nameberry.com/blog/easter-names

Avril is April in French - only for a girl.
		
Click to expand...

I like it 



ralph and maverick said:



			Well I've finally caught up!! Read all the other thread last night, then started on this one but fell asleep!! 
She is a lovely looking mare! I don't know anything about breeding but wanted to wish you and tess all the best for mini t's arrival.
My money's on a coloured colt, more colour than White, with a little star, and I think winston is a great name, also love the Albert!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you lovely  Added your guess to the list too ! 



Daydream Dolly said:



			Hi ! I have been lurking around for a while but just had to join just to post on this lovely thread !
!
		
Click to expand...

Hello  ah thank you so much for the support hun, added your guess to the list 



Crugeran Celt said:



			Well I think you are going to have a coloured filly with more black than white and a little daintier than her mum and I think you should call her Cariad.

Click to expand...

Added your guess to the list  I like that does it have an origin or just one you have heard ? 



*Day 4 continued *

The photos of her boobies for today:











We had our feathers washed, dried and brushed through strand by strand today so of course we must have a token picture


----------



## goodtimes (1 April 2013)

So excited for you!

I love how she has one black and one pink boobie.

Chocolate and strawberry flavour milk.


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

goodtimes said:



			So excited for you!

I love how she has one black and one pink boobie.

Chocolate and strawberry flavour milk.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ! Oh i know she is special bless her, my sister said that too


----------



## mcnaughty (1 April 2013)

goodtimes said:



			So excited for you!

I love how she has one black and one pink boobie.

Chocolate and strawberry flavour milk.
		
Click to expand...

LOL - yea love them too!

I would say any day now by the look of those boobies - is there any waxing up of the teats?


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (1 April 2013)

Right my guess is a piebald more white than colour filly. Just like her mum!


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

mcnaughty said:



			LOL - yea love them too!

I would say any day now by the look of those boobies - is there any waxing up of the teats?
		
Click to expand...

 Nope nothing really they have been thise size now for the past 2 days or so, keeping our eyes peeled for any change  



HorsesHavingFun said:



			Right my guess is a piebald more white than colour filly. Just like her mum! 

Click to expand...

Added your guess to the list


----------



## Spring Feather (1 April 2013)

Yeah I'd agree with you and your mum that she'll foal around about next weekend   Her teats still aren't full and her bag looks as if it's still at the stage where it goes up and down depending on her movement.


----------



## Spring Feather (1 April 2013)

And my guess is a colt.  Skewbald, more white than brown.  Cob type.


----------



## Buds_mum (1 April 2013)

Hmm my guess is piebald colt, more black than white, unusual facial markings. Cobby. And very cute  x


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

Treys are still not doing much but the bag is at that constant size 5 days ago it was up and down but now it's always full  hopefully they will arrive Friday or sat ! Added both budsmum and your guesses to the list


----------



## tessybear (1 April 2013)

*teets even bloody iPod


----------



## Jools2345 (1 April 2013)

piebald colt cob, black forelock and tail- name-Clegg


----------



## TandD (1 April 2013)

i think your little foal will look like this  http://jaclpetersen.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/my-little-pony-figurine.jpg - with better comformation! haha

but no seriously........ colt!, of similar weight to tess, little bit more compact and solid
white background with well placed black 'splodges', but more white than black. some black markings on face and black running through tail and mane. pink muzzle  and VERY huggable 

would be funny if her/him came out like lemon or blue!


----------



## monsterwillow (1 April 2013)

just to give you an idea...here are a few pics of my mare the day she foaled

pointy tummy!







tiny bit of wax daytime


----------



## Boxers (1 April 2013)

Lovely pics Monsterwillow.  Was this last year?  Didmyou keep your foal?

Anyway, I was just checking in here before I go to bed, but no Tess baby yet I see.

Night night Tess.


----------



## Shysmum (1 April 2013)

OUCH !!!!


----------



## monsterwillow (1 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			Lovely pics Monsterwillow.  Was this last year?  Didmyou keep your foal?

Anyway, I was just checking in here before I go to bed, but no Tess baby yet I see.

Night night Tess.
		
Click to expand...

this was 4 years ago. still have him yes he is just about to be backed  x

hurry up and have this baby tess  x


----------



## DJ (1 April 2013)

Black cobby baby ... with a white blaze and 2 white feathery socks ... colt ... will be a bit bigger than mum ... and will be born thurs night/friday morn


----------



## domane (1 April 2013)

Our mare (3rd foal) never went "pointy"... this was her 12 hours before she foaled.....







And ditto her modest udder too....







Result....


----------



## heresannie (1 April 2013)

My bets on a coloured more black than white colt born on thurs... if hho can wait that long


----------



## heresannie (1 April 2013)

*with 1 white leg lol


----------



## Liath (1 April 2013)

I haven't been able to check in all day today and was SURE I'd have missed something... come ON Tessybear!!

Anyway, I'm going to suggest that you might be about to have a GORGEOUS grey or cremello colt... don't ask me why, but I just have a 'feeling'!


----------



## LittleMonster (2 April 2013)

Adding my guess- White with bold black slodges, and i have a feeling  its a colt with a bit of feather 

come on Tess! She is lovely we need to see your gorgous little 'un!


----------



## HBM1 (2 April 2013)

Filly..black with a white face marking of some sort


----------



## OldNag (2 April 2013)

Any news OP? I need to go and do some work .... But need to know whether there's any news, first


----------



## AMW (2 April 2013)

i reckon it will be a black & white hairy filly, more white than black, white legs , and a big wide blaze.
I too keep logging in to see Tessy's progress


----------



## Shysmum (2 April 2013)

Just checking


----------



## molly7886 (2 April 2013)

O no! Im turning into a tess bogof addict! have to check as soon as i get up, after I've fed my boy, on way to work, during work... I've got a meeting at 10 during which i won't be able to look at phone. i need an update and soon before i  start getting withdrawal symptoms! ;-)


----------



## LittleMonster (2 April 2013)

At work had my Cuppa and the Uni is quiet today so i can check up 

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 April 2013)

No update yet?? Hope everything is ok.


----------



## molly7886 (2 April 2013)

no word from tessybear yet today?? could this be significant!


----------



## Coblover63 (2 April 2013)

molly7886 said:



			no word from tessybear yet today?? could this be significant!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly not, I believe TB is back in school today


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 April 2013)

Hope alls well, bit worried now


----------



## weesophz (2 April 2013)

hope all is well tessybear!


----------



## ibot (2 April 2013)

Hey i agree i think she is in School 
x


----------



## Megibo (2 April 2013)

sod school she needs to be updating this thread!


----------



## rainer (2 April 2013)

Would she have school this soon after easter? School holidays are 2 wks,don't know bout college tho. 
Hope all is well tessybear x


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			sod school she needs to be updating this thread! 

Click to expand...

Exactly!! - I'm in work but making sure I put some time aside at lunchtime especially to check progress


----------



## Shysmum (2 April 2013)

just checking again.....


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 April 2013)

If shes at school she could have posted before or at lunchtime.  Hope everythings ok.  We have gone from being told every littl change to nothing


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 April 2013)

Calm down peeps, I think she's just at school! She said something earlier about her holidays being oddly timed, she only got a long weekend off over Easter or something.


----------



## Annagain (2 April 2013)

Well I'm another fairly occasional visitor who spotted this post today. It's just taken me 2hours to read through from the start of the other thread to the end of this one. It's a good job work's quiet!  I'm now going to be hooked until baby bear appears - and probably for a while after. 

I'm going for a Tess look-a-like colt, who will make 15.2. I think you should call him Dave or Steve....or maybe not....Geoff?


----------



## MileAMinute (2 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			If shes at school she could have posted before or at lunchtime.  Hope everythings ok.  We have gone from being told every littl change to nothing

Click to expand...

I highly doubt posting on HHO is high up the list of anyone's priorities. She isn't obligated to inform us of every minor detail.
Leave the poor girl alone!


----------



## Delicious_D (2 April 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			I highly doubt posting on HHO is high up the list of anyone's priorities. She isn't obligated to inform us of every minor detail.
Leave the poor girl alone!
		
Click to expand...

This.

I am sure she will update when she can.


----------



## weesophz (2 April 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			I highly doubt posting on HHO is high up the list of anyone's priorities. She isn't obligated to inform us of every minor detail.
Leave the poor girl alone!
		
Click to expand...

agreeee


----------



## WelshD (2 April 2013)

Agree. Also if the OP is at school the updates would be pretty dull lol


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 April 2013)

WelshD said:



			Agree. Also if the OP is at school the updates would be pretty dull lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Coblover63 (2 April 2013)

The poor girl has her A-levels in about three week's time.... you can't blame her for wanting to study!!!!


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 April 2013)

Ok I understand she may be at school, but shes done nothig but post on here for days.  Everyone is keen to know whats going on now so aquick post just to let us all know if there was any news would have been nice.  Never mind


----------



## nich (2 April 2013)

Unlikely to be at school it's the Easter break! Bet she is with foals....


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

at school in middle of lesson will update at night all this week

did say at begining of thread somewhere we have different holidays 8weeks on then 2 off only had 2 days at easter ...


----------



## Delicious_D (2 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Ok I understand she may be at school, but shes done nothig but post on here for days.  Everyone is keen to know whats going on now so aquick post just to let us all know if there was any news would have been nice.  Never mind

Click to expand...

Well, actually you sound very selfish and quie young.... in the grand scheme of things its an unplanned foal which yes althogh exciting, is not the end of the world. The OP has her A-level exams which can determine her future career - much more important.


----------



## RutlandH2O (2 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Well, actually you sound very selfish and quie young.... in the grand scheme of things its an unplanned foal which yes althogh exciting, is not the end of the world. The OP has her A-level exams which can determine her future career - much more important.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to post the same sentiments...thanks D_D.


----------



## Coblover63 (2 April 2013)

I'm also impressed that TB is putting her studies first rather than feeling the need to update us on here.  Clearly Tessy hasn't foaled yet or I am sure TB would have found the time to let us know THAT particular fact.  Chill out peeps....


----------



## ZoeCharlotte (2 April 2013)

I've been trawling through this thread and the previous one from start to finish and am now officially up to date! I'm in the same position with A levels but obviously have a different easter break and really should be revising...looking forward to your evening updates tessybear!


----------



## Delicious_D (2 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			I was just about to post the same sentiments...thanks D_D.
		
Click to expand...

i'm glad, i thought i was being mean but TBH i am stunned at some posters attitudes!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 April 2013)

ZoeCharlotte said:



			I've been trawling through this thread and the previous one from start to finish and am now officially up to date! I'm in the same position with A levels but obviously have a different easter break and really should be revising...looking forward to your evening updates tessybear!
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			i'm glad, i thought i was being mean but TBH i am stunned at some posters attitudes!
		
Click to expand...

Most people were tongue in cheek and jokey hence the smileys. 

Shame to turn a lovely thread into a snarkey one - Least said soonest mended and all that


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

Sorry to anyone i have droven mad by not updating  

I forgot to tell you all last night  my fault 

Promise i will when i get home but no foal yet


----------



## Delicious_D (2 April 2013)

^^ Focus on your studies TB


----------



## doriangrey (2 April 2013)

For some reason (fancy I suppose ) I see a little fluffy, brown foal with white legs and pink hooves.  Can't wait.


----------



## doriangrey (2 April 2013)

Ooh - and a blaze


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

Rightyo I am in a free now so can do a little update,  but will post pictures tonight around 7ish 
*Day 5?*

Well we have been up and down throughout the night it seems judging by the state our bedding was in this morning and the rather well placed poo stains running all down our sides .  Doesn't appear to be much change either in her shape since yesterday  I think it will be coming either Friday or Thursday  Our neighbour has been checking on Tess every 15 mins in the field bless her  she keeps panicking in case Tess goes into foal and we are not there  such a lovely woman but seems to be more worried than us.

I am back to school today and afraid our school is from 8:05-4:05 with an hours commute back home,  then we have to muck out etc. so updates will not be until i either have a free in the day or at 7pm. Unlike usual schools they remove unneeded holidays and we have 8 weeks on then 2 off .  And sadly will not be able to update over lunch as we have 30 mins to eat so it normally takes us that entire time to eat 

Anyhow pictures will be on tonight  Enjoy your day everyone 
Abbie 
x


----------



## WelshD (2 April 2013)

Thank you for the update

We will be patient x


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

WelshD said:



			Thank you for the update

We will be patient x
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome, no i understand i didn't say anything and i can understand why people thought FOAL!  If my school day wasn't so hectic i could have updated earlier It all depends when my frees are i only have one today and that is now


----------



## Shysmum (2 April 2013)

Hi Abbie - and there I was thinking tess may have popped ! 

I was talking at the yard today to a girl who had just sold her pony due to her a levels coming up - she was so sad about it.  And here you are in the middle of a one becomes two while studying for yours  !


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Hi Abbie - and there I was thinking tess may have popped ! 

I was talking at the yard today to a girl who had just sold her pony due to her a levels coming up - she was so sad about it.  And here you are in the middle of a one becomes two while studying for yours  !
		
Click to expand...

Hello lovely  No not yet sadly, im beyond excited now i practically sprint down to the stable in the morning  how you can people do it knowing from the start ?!

Ah bless her that must have been difficult   Oh it's not great timing i have my A-levels, driving exam both theory and practical and another pony to care for  My nights don't finish till gone 10pm now as i really need to study for at least an hour a night  ( not bad compared to working life i know) but if i fail these i am royally stuffed


----------



## DW Team (2 April 2013)

OP Good Luck. I am not at school (long past!!) but I too am waiting on the arrival of our latest foal my mare is now over due and I keep telling her I want to see what she is cooking. It will arrive when it is ready and not before.  But it is the waiting and I am not very good at that.  
Look forward to seeing your pictures from your lovely mare.


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

DWTeam said:



			OP Good Luck. I am not at school (long past!!) but I too am waiting on the arrival of our latest foal my mare is now over due and I keep telling her I want to see what she is cooking. It will arrive when it is ready and not before.  But it is the waiting and I am not very good at that.  
Look forward to seeing your pictures from your lovely mare.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  The waiting is getting to me now too  i only found out a weekish ago so goodness knows how you feel  That is very true i think half of the fun of foals in the waiting 

Thank you and vice versa will be lovely to see others the same ageish to Mini T I might start a foal thread where everyone with foals for this year can compare and keep up to date ?


----------



## mynutmeg (2 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you  The waiting is getting to me now too  i only found out a weekish ago so goodness knows how you feel  That is very true i think half of the fun of foals in the waiting 

Thank you and vice versa will be lovely to see others the same ageish to Mini T I might start a foal thread where everyone with foals for this year can compare and keep up to date ?
		
Click to expand...

Waiting is definately driving me mad - and that sounds like a really good idea for a thread - I'm in


----------



## weesophz (2 April 2013)

i like the idea of that thread too, eventhough i dont have a foalie to post about


----------



## Parachute (2 April 2013)

Fingers crossed all goes well xxx


----------



## Delicious_D (2 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you  The waiting is getting to me now too  i only found out a weekish ago so goodness knows how you feel  That is very true i think half of the fun of foals in the waiting 

Thank you and vice versa will be lovely to see others the same ageish to Mini T I might start a foal thread where everyone with foals for this year can compare and keep up to date ?
		
Click to expand...

Can those with (hopefully) foals due next year join in


----------



## Shysmum (2 April 2013)

Just checking again x


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

*Day 5 concluded *

Well someone isn't theirself this evening  Tess looked completely fed up and her facial expressions were miserable ! I think she is about ready to pull the foal out  my sister said to her " well you shouldn't have been such a tart" 

Todays pictures:










*token photo of the miserable bear*






SO i will update tomorrow night


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (2 April 2013)

and there were doubts she had a mini inside !!  :O oh she is so cute!! 

Very excited for you!


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			and there were doubts she had a mini inside !!  :O oh she is so cute!! 

Very excited for you!  

Click to expand...

 I know looking at her now she is about ready to pop ! Thank you lovely


----------



## RhaLoulou (2 April 2013)

That foal has definitely dropped! Great big colt I think!!!


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

RhaLoulou said:



			That foal has definitely dropped! Great big colt I think!!!
		
Click to expand...

The weather is warming up so perhaps they are getting the timing right  I wat a colt


----------



## rainer (2 April 2013)

Aww I love tessy she's a beauty  I know nothing but her belly does look different like someone said like its dropped  hopefully won't be too much longer 
X


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

rainer said:



			Aww I love tessy she's a beauty  I know nothing but her belly does look different like someone said like its dropped  hopefully won't be too much longer 
X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  i think it's difficult to tell as i see her everday so this is why this thread is great  Fingers crossed  x


----------



## patchypony (2 April 2013)

This is very exciting, hope your not feeling to overwhelmed with everything. That's a lot to have on your plate! :O 
She certainly does look very pregnant in that picture, fingers crossed it comes soon! 
Know what A level pressure is like, if you put the work in now it'll pay off later on  feel free to pm me if you wanna talk! A levels were only a few years ago for me!


----------



## Spring Feather (2 April 2013)

Oh yes she's definitely starting to drop now.  I'd still say a few more days though.  Unless things greatly change (and oh boy they do with unknown mares lol) I'm still sticking at this weekend give or take a day.


----------



## Coblover63 (2 April 2013)

Gosh, she is SO massive.... and I'm giggling as I think that it was only a week ago that you started to wonder..... 

I know how awful the "will it be tonight?" feeling is.


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

patchypony said:



			This is very exciting, hope your not feeling to overwhelmed with everything. That's a lot to have on your plate! :O 
She certainly does look very pregnant in that picture, fingers crossed it comes soon! 
Know what A level pressure is like, if you put the work in now it'll pay off later on  feel free to pm me if you wanna talk! A levels were only a few years ago for me!
		
Click to expand...

Slightly but im sure i can keep ontop of it  Ah thank you lovely  



Spring Feather said:



			Oh yes she's definitely starting to drop now.  I'd still say a few more days though.  Unless things greatly change (and oh boy they do with unknown mares lol) I'm still sticking at this weekend give or take a day.
		
Click to expand...

I am having a guess at Thursday  But probably going to be Fridayish if she carries on the way she is going


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Gosh, she is SO massive.... and I'm giggling as I think that it was only a week ago that you started to wonder..... 

I know how awful the "will it be tonight?" feeling is.
		
Click to expand...

I know  i could use the i need a pair of glasses excuse but there was 3 of us and im 17 

Oh i always get excited when walking down to the stable


----------



## Megibo (2 April 2013)

ooo she looks positively massive now


----------



## Caballito (2 April 2013)

I've been stalking this thread since it started and I have to say I'm soooooooo excited for you TB. I'm absolutely dying to hear news of Mini T's arrival. Keep the updates coming TB


----------



## ibot (2 April 2013)

Hey Abbie 

i know i posted before saying a black and white but i want to change my mind a colt but light brown and white sorry im dreaming about your foal now how sad am i


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			ooo she looks positively massive now 

Click to expand...

About ready to POP ! 



Caballito said:



			I've been stalking this thread since it started and I have to say I'm soooooooo excited for you TB. I'm absolutely dying to hear news of Mini T's arrival. Keep the updates coming TB 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you  I will do lovely 



ibot said:



			Hey Abbie 

i know i posted before saying a black and white but i want to change my mind a colt but light brown and white sorry im dreaming about your foal now how sad am i 

Click to expand...

Hullo 
-shakes fist at ibot- dam' yoof' i will have to go and change my list now -stamps feet- Ill change it now  Mini T has a fan base


----------



## WelshD (2 April 2013)

I'm going with a brown foal with socks


----------



## WelshD (2 April 2013)

A filly


----------



## tessybear (2 April 2013)

WelshD said:



			I'm going with a brown foal with socks 

Click to expand...




WelshD said:



			A filly
		
Click to expand...

Added for you


----------



## Bertolie (2 April 2013)

I'm going to guess at a colt, Brown with white socks and a white blaze.


----------



## Eastern Rose (2 April 2013)

Ooh, so exciting.  I have been checking up on this thread since it started, I am more of a lurker but I had to comment in the end.  

I think a black and white colt.  With a nice ol' blaze.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (2 April 2013)

Eastern Rose said:



			I think a black and white colt.  With a nice ol' blaze.
		
Click to expand...

im thinking this too


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (2 April 2013)

Cant be long now  Im guessing a black and white filly; mostly white with a medicine hat and half the tail black, half white


----------



## weesophz (2 April 2013)

i think it will just me a mini Tessy  only a colt hehe


----------



## cm2581 (2 April 2013)

I could be wrong as I'm looking at a picture, but I'd say there is a big change in her tonight. If she were mine I'd definitely be checking every hour all night. She could still go for several more days but I see enough there to increase the possibility of baby coming sooner!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 April 2013)

What's the prize for the correct guess??  

Are you doing checks through the night or just hoping for a morning surprise?


----------



## Mariposa (2 April 2013)

I'm thinking a skewbald filly with dark quarters, white middle, dark mane and neck and  lovely white blaze.

Whatever he/she is - they will be adorable!!!


----------



## maree t (2 April 2013)

Ok so who is going to start a book then ?


----------



## Spit That Out (2 April 2013)

Little black colt with white socks and a big blaze.


----------



## Pippity (2 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			What's the prize for the correct guess??  

Click to expand...

Winner gets to keep Mini-T!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 April 2013)

Im going to guess at a black colt


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Still thinking of a prize 

Well today there was a small build up of wax on the end of her teets  more visable on the black udder than the white one but it is there 

Will do a better update tonight again but no faol just yet


----------



## widget (3 April 2013)

Foal is going to be Friday a coloured filly mostly white : )


----------



## Dizzydancer (3 April 2013)

Couple days to go at most- hope your prepared for sleepless nights!


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

widget said:



			Foal is going to be Friday a coloured filly mostly white : )
		
Click to expand...

Added for you  I think it might be Friday, she has dropped quite a bit


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Couple days to go at most- hope your prepared for sleepless nights!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm  agree  We will be doing checks probably every 2 hours or so unless it is a weekend then i could do every hour  Mum will not be getting up and there is nay chance of my sister getting up... i will be shattered


----------



## cheeryplatypus (3 April 2013)

This is so exciting 
I'm guessing a filly, piebald with mostly white but with one black ear, half black face and a few markings.

Good luck with everything OP.


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2013)

SHE'S WAXING UP !!!  HURRAH !!!


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

cheeryplatypus said:



			This is so exciting 
I'm guessing a filly, piebald with mostly white but with one black ear, half black face and a few markings.

Good luck with everything OP.
		
Click to expand...

I will add yoyur guess tonight  Thank you hun !



Shysmum said:



			SHE'S WAXING UP !!!  HURRAH !!!  

Click to expand...

I did a slight happy dance ... i should be doing work right now.... stop distracting me you lot


----------



## Ellemoo (3 April 2013)

Im voting for a tri colour colt  
Whatever she pops out i hope all goes smoothly and its a healthy foal, im sure it will be gorgeous! How exciting..


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Ellemoo said:



			Im voting for a tri colour colt  
Whatever she pops out i hope all goes smoothly and its a healthy foal, im sure it will be gorgeous! How exciting..
		
Click to expand...

Will add all the guesses tonight  Thank you i'm sure everything will go smoothly we have planned ahead so fingers crossed !


----------



## D66 (3 April 2013)

Been watching.

black and white colt, with a white face. (guessing here that it wasn't an escaped warmblood dressage stallion.)

Good luck and concentrate on your school work.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

digger66 said:



			Been watching.

black and white colt, with a white face. (guessing here that it wasn't an escaped warmblood dressage stallion.)

Good luck and concentrate on your school work.

Click to expand...

Hey you never know Carl Hester may of wished to breed valegro with a bog standard cob 

Thank you, I am now


----------



## eatmyshorts (3 April 2013)

Been following this from the start - so nice to watch your shock turn from acceptance then into excitement! My friend had a BOGOFF once - I was hoping she'd get a mule but she awoke one morning to be greeted by a little bay filly and a very content mare. I'm hoping for a little piebald colt for Tessy, but I'm sure with such a yummy mummy, whatever she has will be adorable! Good luck!


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Been following this from the start - so nice to watch your shock turn from acceptance then into excitement! My friend had a BOGOFF once - I was hoping she'd get a mule but she awoke one morning to be greeted by a little bay filly and a very content mare. I'm hoping for a little piebald colt for Tessy, but I'm sure with such a yummy mummy, whatever she has will be adorable! Good luck! 

Click to expand...

Well it was a suprise but i'm sure everything will work out  I will add your guess tonight and aw thank you


----------



## Fools Motto (3 April 2013)

Friend says blue and white heavy cob filly.


----------



## Surreydeb (3 April 2013)

Been watching this thread and getting excited along with everyone else! My guess is a black filly with white stripe and two white socks. Can't wait to hear 'the news' !


----------



## kat2290 (3 April 2013)

I need to add my guess!

I'm guessing black filly with a white patch around withers/shoulders, white blaze and 3 white socks....not being too specific!!! 

Good luck Abbie


----------



## TandD (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hey you never know Carl Hester may of wished to breed valegro with a bog standard cob 

Click to expand...

unfortunatly valegro's a gelding...so how ever hard we wish for mini T to be part Mr. V .....never gona happen 

however if tess had taken a little holiday to germany....you may have a totilas foal on your hands  haha


----------



## meandmrblue (3 April 2013)

I'm guessing a filly who looks just like her mum


----------



## MontyandZoom (3 April 2013)

So exciting!!  When Zoom foaled I had driven 8 hours to see her only to be told by the very experienced stud man that she'd go at least another 10 days. I told Zoom that was unacceptable and she obliged as always and popped Percy out that night!

In fact the man saw she was thinking about foaling, went to get his tools to whip her front shoes off and by the time he was back Percy was trying to stand 

GOOD LUCK!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mariposa (3 April 2013)

I keep coming back to the thread JUST IN CASE.

You really need to set up a camera so we can all be on foal watch....!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (3 April 2013)

Good luck!!

I haven't read the whole of this thread, just check back everyday!


My guess is a bay cob. I don't see many of them around! Maybe with 2 back white socks and a white facial marking!


----------



## FairyLights (3 April 2013)

Mariposa said:



			I keep coming back to the thread JUST IN CASE.

You really need to set up a camera so we can all be on foal watch....!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
this


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2013)

in agree,   this thread is why i keep logging on!!!!!!!   its so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (3 April 2013)

JUST making sure this thread stays within my grasp!



PS.. early hours of tomorrow morning if she has waxed up a bit today!?!


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 April 2013)

I'm excited and it's not even my horse !


----------



## zigzag (3 April 2013)

I think the foal was born this afternoon


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hey you never know Carl Hester may of wished to breed valegro with a bog standard cob 

Thank you, I am now 

Click to expand...

That would be interesting as Valegro is a gelding 

*fingers crossed for foalie update*


----------



## Fransurrey (3 April 2013)

Just told my OH about the waxing up and even he knew this meant imminent arrival! They surprise us, sometimes, these man thingies...


----------



## morrismob (3 April 2013)

Filly, mainly black with tiny amounts of white. Two white feet and white smudges in mane and tail !


----------



## Barney&Buzz (3 April 2013)

Is it here? I vote for Tex as a name.


----------



## rainer (3 April 2013)

Eagerly  Awaiting the next update  x


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Not here yet 

*Day 6*

So mass of change today and i mean mass, even my mum could tell and went "oh god you're right she had dropped" it looks like Tess has eaten a space hopper  Not much to say today i guess? So will let the pictures do the talking.
god knows why it is upside down 
Teets are longer, wax wasn't there tonight ? It was blobbing up again on the white udder but mum saw it this morning to.. can she knock it off ?











Her belly is mahooosive and has dropped quite a lot :






Her bottom: * excuse the stable stain* 






The biggest change i saw was her vulva  * caution pervy horse photos*






It really has drooped so much over the space of a day 

I think foal is here thursday  

And i will update the list of guesses now


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

The foals repositioned. I think shes going to foal tonight/early hours tomorrow


----------



## Supertrooper (3 April 2013)

Yeah I'd say she's imminent, can't wait for him/her to arrive xx


----------



## Ancient Hacker (3 April 2013)

Well, since Tessy Bear is not on the forum at the moment, I think we should idle away the waiting by talking about her 

I'd just like to say that, as the mother of teenage girls myself, I am amazed at her calmness, common sense approach AND her ability to apply herself to her A-level exams while all this is going on.  She's coping better than some of us, I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof waiting for the foaling.

I think she's amazing, and I'm sure her family must be very proud with the way she's handling this rather unexpected event.


----------



## stacie21 (3 April 2013)

Yes she will knock it off it will start off clear then turn milky colour next she might run milk how exciting not long now anything from a hour to a few days good luck


----------



## unbalanced (3 April 2013)

How exciting for you


----------



## rainer (3 April 2013)

Eeeeek!  very exciting  I will be glued to this forum 
Cough cough (like I'm not now) 
All the best  XX


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

TB have you any pool testing strips? It might be worth while testing the milk...i would be checking on her ever hour or two tonight.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 April 2013)

Eeeek! Exciting, reminds me of spending many nights/hours foal watching! 
Cant wait to see piccies of baby T


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			The foals repositioned. I think shes going to foal tonight/early hours tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Eeeeek  well foal headcollar arrived in time then 



Supertrooper said:



			Yeah I'd say she's imminent, can't wait for him/her to arrive xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow ! me neither x



Ancient Hacker said:



			Well, since Tessy Bear is not on the forum at the moment, I think we should idle away the waiting by talking about her 

I'd just like to say that, as the mother of teenage girls myself, I am amazed at her calmness, common sense approach AND her ability to apply herself to her A-level exams while all this is going on.  She's coping better than some of us, I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof waiting for the foaling.

I think she's amazing, and I'm sure her family must be very proud with the way she's handling this rather unexpected event. 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you so much lovely !   i guess i have been lucky in being able to ask questions and stupid ones at that to some extremely clever and well rounded people on here. Even support like this is fantastic  

Thank you once again
Abbie 
x



stacie21 said:



			Yes she will knock it off it will start off clear then turn milky colour next she might run milk how exciting not long now anything from a hour to a few days good luck
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow well i hope they come sooner than later im waiting now 



unbalanced said:



			How exciting for you 

Click to expand...

Very much so eeek 



rainer said:



			Eeeeek!  very exciting  I will be glued to this forum 
Cough cough (like I'm not now) 
All the best  XX
		
Click to expand...

 I couldn't imagine you being glued to it  
Thank you hun 
x


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TB have you any pool testing strips? It might be worth while testing the milk...i would be checking on her ever hour or two tonight.
		
Click to expand...

No mum doesn't see the point we have not got a shop that sells them for 10 miles so dont have time at night so would have to wait till weekend :/ I will most likely be up checking tonight !



Kadastorm said:



			Eeeek! Exciting, reminds me of spending many nights/hours foal watching! 
Cant wait to see piccies of baby T 

Click to expand...

 i will overload you all with photos don't worry


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

Hope foalie head collar is leather (hate nylon!)
Do you have a large dog rug/foal rug just in case?


----------



## Racergirl (3 April 2013)

Just want to add my guess - I reckon vv dark skewbald colt with a big white face and 3 socks. and multi coloured mane and tail (brown and white before anyone thinks I mean pink blue and purple, though that would be SO cool....  ) 

and to second the comment about how well you have dealt with this TB - its been a massive shock to the system, but theres nothing like waiting for your first - its crazy exciting ! Very best of luck - Im another in the Thursday camp, be lovely for you if its Friday night instead though - at least you will get a chance to not be too busy with school then.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Hope foalie head collar is leather (hate nylon!)
Do you have a large dog rug/foal rug just in case?
		
Click to expand...

You will hate it then  
And no we don't , dog shredded her last one


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Just want to add my guess - I reckon vv dark skewbald colt with a big white face and 3 socks. and multi coloured mane and tail (brown and white before anyone thinks I mean pink blue and purple, though that would be SO cool....  ) 

and to second the comment about how well you have dealt with this TB - its been a massive shock to the system, but theres nothing like waiting for your first - its crazy exciting ! Very best of luck - Im another in the Thursday camp, be lovely for you if its Friday night instead though - at least you will get a chance to not be too busy with school then. 

  

Click to expand...

Added for you  
Ah thank you once again it was a shock but slowly coming round to the idea now  
I'd love for it to be Friday but knowing our luck it will be tomorrow


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

Well either way, it better hurry up...keeping all these people in suspense..very irresponsible 

But she may very well foal sooner rather than later especially with the weather turning nice (well it has down notts way). How is she today?


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			You will hate it then  
And no we don't , dog shredded her last one 

Click to expand...

On a serious note, nylong foal headcoars are dangrous as they do not give under pressure.

Please get a leather foal slip


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			On a serious note, nylong foal headcoars are dangrous as they do not give under pressure.

Please get a leather foal slip
		
Click to expand...

I have to agreed on this. Sorry, sure you have enough to be worrying about i had a mare who took out a chunk of her head as a foal as she got her headcollar caught.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Well either way, it better hurry up...keeping all these people in suspense..very irresponsible 

But she may very well foal sooner rather than later especially with the weather turning nice (well it has down notts way). How is she today? 

Click to expand...

I know  Its been very sunny ehre slightly chilly but tess is warming to it. Neighbour said she has been waddling round all day 



Delicious_D said:



			On a serious note, nylong foal headcoars are dangrous as they do not give under pressure.

Please get a leather foal slip
		
Click to expand...

Oh really  hmm will have to have a eord with mum i cannot controll what is bought due to not being the financial earner.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I have to agreed on this. Sorry, sure you have enough to be worrying about i had a mare who took out a chunk of her head as a foal as she got her headcollar caught.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right will speak to mumbut out of interest how does Leather give more than nylon ?


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

Thats all well tessybear but a simple foal slip shouldnt me more hten £15, and is a vital piece of equipment for a foal.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh right will speak to mumbut out of interest how does Leather give more than nylon ? 

Click to expand...

The leather will snap, nylon won't. Same as why many won't travel horses in nylon headcollars. 
Ohhh it's so excitiiing  

Don't tell Tess that she's been 'waddling' around... tell her she's 'supporting the baby weight very well'  bless her


----------



## Fools Motto (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I know  Its been very sunny ehre slightly chilly but tess is warming to it. Neighbour said she has been waddling round all day 



Oh really  hmm will have to have a eord with mum i cannot controll what is bought due to not being the financial earner.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure I can dig out one and pop it in the post..


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh right will speak to mumbut out of interest how does Leather give more than nylon ? 

Click to expand...

Leather will give before a foals neck does.
A foals neck will give before nylon does


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			I'm sure I can dig out one and pop it in the post..

Click to expand...

That would be amazing if you cood Fools  im struggling to persuade her or dad


----------



## 3Beasties (3 April 2013)

Nylon would be OK to lead her in though wouldn't it? Just not if it's to be left on?

ETA - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JHL-Leath...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item3f2199d5b7 

Cheap leather one there ^^^


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			Nylon would be OK to lead her in though wouldn't it? Just not if it's to be left on?
		
Click to expand...

We never leave headcollar in when a horse is out, im sure if foal stays close to mum we could catch and lead before releasing ? The plan was never to keep foal out in headcollar unless thats a stupid idea too  I have no idea


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			We never leave headcollar in when a horse is out, im sure if foal stays close to mum we could catch and lead before releasing ? The plan was never to keep foal out in headcollar unless thats a stupid idea too  I have no idea 

Click to expand...

Most turnout with a foal slip out..just makes catching easier  But if you plan to leave him without then nylon is fine


----------



## Spring Feather (3 April 2013)

Oh yes she's coming along nicely isn't she   I say she'll foal early Friday morning.  The teats are starting to fill now but not pointing outwards just yet and her bag isn't as full as I'd expect from a non-maiden, so although she's imminent I don't think she's that imminent (I'm saying this knowing fine well that things can change dramatically at the drop of a hat though lol!)  

Although leather is all I use for my foals, I never use a foal slip.  I've used them in the past but I do not like them at all, so now I only ever use proper foal sized leather halters.  Tbh in the very early days a newborn foal could not break a leather halter or a nylon one and as foal will have outgrown the first one within a week or two you can get a leather one next time once it's old enough and heavy enough to actually be able to break the halter if caught up


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Oh yes she's coming along nicely isn't she   I say she'll foal early Friday morning.  The teats are starting to fill now but not pointing outwards just yet and her bag isn't as full as I'd expect from a non-maiden, so although she's imminent I don't think she's that imminent (I'm saying this knowing fine well that things can change dramatically at the drop of a hat though lol!)  

Although leather is all I use for my foals, I never use a foal slip.  I've used them in the past but I do not like them at all, so now I only ever use proper foal sized leather halters.  Tbh in the very early days a newborn foal could not break a leather halter or a nylon one and as foal will have outgrown the first one within a week or two you can get a leather one next time once it's old enough and heavy enough to actually be able to break the halter if caught up 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you   oh no doubt i will wake up tomorrow with a foaly there 

Well the thing is the field is stock fencing, with white tape at the top so cannot get stuck on any poles. No twigs, or trees in field so would be difficult for foal to be caught on anything really  Mums only had one experience with a foal at the riding school and that was out in a pony head collar so is going off that. 

I think we will use the nylon one untill it is out grown and then purchase a leather one... please don't hound me for that   worried about putting foal pictures on now wearing a nylon head collar


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Although leather is all I use for my foals, I never use a foal slip.  I've used them in the past but I do not like them at all, so now I only ever use proper foal sized leather halters.  Tbh in the very early days a newborn foal could not break a leather halter or a nylon one and as foal will have outgrown the first one within a week or two you can get a leather one next time once it's old enough and heavy enough to actually be able to break the halter if caught up 

Click to expand...

And there's your answer Tessybear


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I think we will use the nylon one untill it is out grown and then purchase a leather one... please don't hound me for that   worried about putting foal pictures on now wearing a nylon head collar 

Click to expand...

far worse things in the world and worse things you can do with foalie than provide it with a nylon headcollar  No one is going to hound you, I'm sure you will keep him safe


----------



## 3Beasties (3 April 2013)

I personally wouldn't worry about using a Nylon one for leading, just don't leave it on her


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			far worse things in the world and worse things you can do with foalie than provide it with a nylon headcollar  No one is going to hound you, I'm sure you will keep him safe 

Click to expand...

^^ this

Please dont think  we are hounding you! Just trying to help where we can


----------



## ibot (3 April 2013)

Hey Abbie you and your family are doing so well, it really is a very exciting time and you must be a bundle of nerves or is that just me


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			I personally wouldn't worry about using a Nylon one for leading, just don't leave it on her 

Click to expand...

Thank you well like said above head collar will be outgrown in a matter of weeks  so we will buy a leather as a second one when foal is more likely to roam, although our field is pretty foal proof and we have taken measures to ensure this  

and *her * do you know something we don't


----------



## 3Beasties (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			and *her * do you know something we don't 

Click to expand...

Lol, maybe I should change that to *HIM* as I think I voted for a colt


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			and *her * do you know something we don't 

Click to expand...


pfft speak for yourself!  Me and Tess know it's a boy


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			^^ this

Please dont think  we are hounding you! Just trying to help where we can 

Click to expand...

Oh i know lovely and its great to be aware i do take it on board and girl scout promise next will be leather  we didn't know when collar was bought or we would have  



ibot said:



			Hey Abbie you and your family are doing so well, it really is a very exciting time and you must be a bundle of nerves or is that just me 

Click to expand...

Hello  thank you we are trying our hardest to prepare  I am a bag of nerves the amount of calms i have been through over the past week are crazy


----------



## zigzag (3 April 2013)

I would be camping in the car tonight  A lot of mares don't completely fill with milk till the foal is born, and every mare I have seen with wax has foaled within 26 hours


----------



## Sandstone1 (3 April 2013)

nylon is ok for leading but I would not ever leave any head collar on when unsupervised.  They can easily get caught up.  Maybe get a foal/large dog rug incase you need it


----------



## heresannie (3 April 2013)

Am sticking with my vote of a colt, more black than white with 1 white leg, here on thurs sometime   (ps, i love the name stanley, sounds manly lol)


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			I would be camping in the car tonight  A lot of mares don't completely fill with milk till the foal is born, and every mare I have seen with wax has foaled within 26 hours
		
Click to expand...

I will do hourly checks tonight .... sleeep nooooo  eeek 



itsmylife said:



			nylon is ok for leading but I would not ever leave any head collar on when unsupervised.  They can easily get caught up.  Maybe get a foal/large dog rug incase you need it
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice 



heresannie said:



			Am sticking with my vote of a colt, more black than white with 1 white leg, here on thurs sometime   (ps, i love the name stanley, sounds manly lol)
		
Click to expand...

Stanley  have you watched Streetcar Named Desire with Marlon Brando in ? that is why Stanley is manly to me


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

Can i say i think its a filly, black with a white blaze


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Can i say i think its a filly, black with a white blaze 

Click to expand...

Added to the list


----------



## rainer (3 April 2013)

I don't think any of us will be getting much sleep tonight  if ur doing regular checks in the night please update as u go


----------



## heresannie (3 April 2013)

No not seen that film, but imagine shouting stan accross the field and a beautiful heavy cob comes flying over


----------



## armchair_rider (3 April 2013)

Chestnut colt is my guess. Best of luck


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

rainer said:



			I don't think any of us will be getting much sleep tonight  if ur doing regular checks in the night please update as u go  

Click to expand...

 I am going for the first check now  but i will be getting straight back into bed in a zombie like state


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

heresannie said:



			No not seen that film, but imagine shouting stan accross the field and a beautiful heavy cob comes flying over 

Click to expand...

Ah it's old  I know i like the name stanley  x



armchair_rider said:



			Chestnut colt is my guess. Best of luck
		
Click to expand...

Added to the list  thank you


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2013)

The mare here waxed up off and on for a hole month! And her vulva drooped like your pic. TBF the best way to test for an imminent birth is to TASTE the milk. It is pretty tasteless/salty until 12 - 24 hours before the birth and then it suddenly turns sweet. Then you know you have to get up hourly!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (3 April 2013)

Mainly Black with some White, Black head with nice even blaze. Evenly marked wih a hopefully dark tail. If a real hairy bear I'd call him Thunder, If more refine Tex. (Can you guess what I wanted from my mare) I got a Dark Bay colt with a tiny half moon of white on his face, My mare is a 14.1hh Blue and White 5yo.


----------



## EMZ (3 April 2013)

Good luck I've been following the thread but haven't posted! I think a lovely coloured filly xx


----------



## Megibo (3 April 2013)

Ohh somehow even more exciting now! She's more massive than the last time I said she looks massive


----------



## molly7886 (3 April 2013)

I'm still following this thread too in excited anticipation...
 I'm hoping a blue & mainly white colt will appear in the morning. It's my boys 'real' birthday tomorrow so if they share a birthday please may my very laid back TB be an honorary godfather? He luuuurves babies of all species (equine, human, duck,dog, you name it he very gently says hello to everyone who passes by !)


----------



## OldNag (3 April 2013)

I don't think I can take much more waiting ... Come on tessybear! 

I reckon skewbald filly.


----------



## mynutmeg (3 April 2013)

Super excited for you 

One thing - even though there's not anything in the field for the foal to catch the headcollar on they can get their foot through it and caught so don't leave one on at all even in the stable unless the foal is supervised/being handled. Same goes for Tessy in that the foal can get a foot through mom's headcollar - they do like getting into predicements - my sister's tb had a huge scar from managing to climb on a plow at 6 weeks old  They're far too curious for their own good


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 April 2013)

It could be the Gin & tonic I've just had on an empty stomach but I'm Sooooo excited and can't wait to see Tessybears baby


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (3 April 2013)

C'mon Tess, get out with it!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (3 April 2013)

I would say from early hours Thursday morning, weather is supposed to be getting warmer so I think she will foal with that rise......as for foalie I think she (Rissa) will look like her mum but more dominant black patches......oooohhhhhh can't wait


----------



## Pippity (3 April 2013)

Right, I'm going to the pub. I expect that foal to be here by the time I get back!


----------



## Spring Feather (3 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			Lol, maybe I should change that to *HIM* as I think I voted for a colt   

Click to expand...

D'you know I did the exact same thing in my post above!  I kept referring to the foal as a 'her' and then I changed it to 'it' lol!  I also voted a colt but filly came so naturally to me when writing my post above 

I certainly won't hound you about using nylon halters TB   I've used nylon before too and I suspect many breeders have at some point in their lives.  I don't take halters off once on the first day.  My little ones stay in halters until they are sold and leave here and my broodmares wear leather halters always, they are never taken off.  Some people may have something to say about that but who cares?  Not me


----------



## Spring Feather (3 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			I would be camping in the car tonight  A lot of mares don't completely fill with milk till the foal is born, and every mare I have seen with wax has foaled within 26 hours
		
Click to expand...

Oh golly not me.  I have a mare who waxes up almost every year about 2-3 weeks before she foals.  She squirts milk just walking around for days and days before she foals   She's also a very unreliable mare to milk test but I've foaled her out 4 years running so I think I am getting the measure of her now lol!  The others are absolute textbook broodmares, no trouble at all and are totally reliable for milk testing.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			Ohh somehow even more exciting now! She's more massive than the last time I said she looks massive 

Click to expand...

I didn't think it was possible but  x



molly7886 said:



			I'm still following this thread too in excited anticipation...
 I'm hoping a blue & mainly white colt will appear in the morning. It's my boys 'real' birthday tomorrow so if they share a birthday please may my very laid back TB be an honorary godfather? He luuuurves babies of all species (equine, human, duck,dog, you name it he very gently says hello to everyone who passes by !)
		
Click to expand...

Added your gues lovely  And of course i think we need a picture of the godfather  


OldNag said:



			I don't think I can take much more waiting ... Come on tessybear! 

I reckon skewbald filly.
		
Click to expand...

Added your guess  



mynutmeg said:



			Super excited for you 

One thing - even though there's not anything in the field for the foal to catch the headcollar on they can get their foot through it and caught so don't leave one on at all even in the stable unless the foal is supervised/being handled. Same goes for Tessy in that the foal can get a foot through mom's headcollar - they do like getting into predicements - my sister's tb had a huge scar from managing to climb on a plow at 6 weeks old  They're far too curious for their own good
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice lovely  



sussexbythesea said:



			It could be the Gin & tonic I've just had on an empty stomach but I'm Sooooo excited and can't wait to see Tessybears baby  

Click to expand...

Living life on the edge  Me neither 



FlaxenPony05 said:



			C'mon Tess, get out with it!  

Click to expand...

Tell me about it 



slightlyconfused said:



			I would say from early hours Thursday morning, weather is supposed to be getting warmer so I think she will foal with that rise......as for foalie I think she (Rissa) will look like her mum but more dominant black patches......oooohhhhhh can't wait

Click to expand...

Hmm that was what i was thinking   Added your guess 



Pippity said:



			Right, I'm going to the pub. I expect that foal to be here by the time I get back!
		
Click to expand...

 PUSH TESS 



Spring Feather said:



			D'you know I did the exact same thing in my post above!  I kept referring to the foal as a 'her' and then I changed it to 'it' lol!  I also voted a colt but filly came so naturally to me when writing my post above 

I certainly won't hound you about using nylon halters TB   I've used nylon before too and I suspect many breeders have at some point in their lives.  I don't take halters off once on the first day.  My little ones stay in halters until they are sold and leave here and my broodmares wear leather halters always, they are never taken off.  Some people may have something to say about that but who cares?  Not me 

Click to expand...

That's very true  have you had many foals then ?


----------



## Spring Feather (3 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			That's very true  have you had many foals then ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I've never counted.  Not all mine though, I foal down outside mares too and have broodmares living here 365 days and go through the whole shebang with them for many years


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2013)

Ooooooo blimey, I'm getting butterflies here !!!  GO TESS !!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (3 April 2013)

oh this is way too exciting!!! hurry up Tess i want to see the baby


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (3 April 2013)

It's getting way too exciting!


----------



## Delicious_D (3 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't know, I've never counted.  Not all mine though, I foal down outside mares too and have broodmares living here 365 days and go through the whole shebang with them for many years 

Click to expand...

Huge bundles of fluffy foals


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't know, I've never counted.  Not all mine though, I foal down outside mares too and have broodmares living here 365 days and go through the whole shebang with them for many years 

Click to expand...

Spring Feather is THE foaling/ breeding guru on this thread/forum as far as I'm concerned/ know - I would listen to her advice.


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2013)

I bet the HHO admin team (formerly known as TFC) are watching this carefully too.... Aren't you guys !! - come on, fess up


----------



## redmone (3 April 2013)

And here's you...


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't know, I've never counted.  Not all mine though, I foal down outside mares too and have broodmares living here 365 days and go through the whole shebang with them for many years 

Click to expand...

Oh wow ! that must be lovely to work around 



Shysmum said:



			Ooooooo blimey, I'm getting butterflies here !!!  GO TESS !!!

Click to expand...

I know she needs to pop soon 



BobbyMondeo said:



			oh this is way too exciting!!! hurry up Tess i want to see the baby 

Click to expand...

Me too  x


HorsesHavingFun said:



			It's getting way too exciting! 

Click to expand...

^^ x



sussexbythesea said:



			Spring Feather is THE foaling/ breeding guru on this thread/forum as far as I'm concerned/ know - I would listen to her advice.
		
Click to expand...

Oh defo would be running round like a headless chicken without her 



Shysmum said:



			I bet the HHO admin team (formerly known as TFC) are watching this carefully too.... Aren't you guys !! - come on, fess up 

Click to expand...

They were very nice to me after pleading to remove the thread with an iffy title i put up


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

redmone said:









And here's you...






Click to expand...

 I will need it


----------



## Boxers (3 April 2013)

redmone said:









And here's you...






Click to expand...

"Like"


I reckon it will be a filly.  Black n white, more white than black, but head black with a wide blaze.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			"Like"


I reckon it will be a filly.  Black n white, more white than black, but head black with a wide blaze.
		
Click to expand...

 Added your guess to the list lovely


----------



## doriangrey (3 April 2013)

I wouldn't bother with a headcollar yet personally, that foal will glue itself to mom and go where she goes.  I never put a foal slip or headcollar on until I weaned, but then we have a lot of natural hedging and I'd be worried it would get caught.  Not saying there's anything wrong with putting one on, but never found it necessary.  Never would turn out in a headcollar either.


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I wouldn't bother with a headcollar yet personally, that foal will glue itself to mom and go where she goes.  I never put a foal slip or headcollar on until I weaned, but then we have a lot of natural hedging and I'd be worried it would get caught.  Not saying there's anything wrong with putting one on, but never found it necessary.  Never would turn out in a headcollar either.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really ?  Thank you for sharing that and your advice


----------



## doriangrey (3 April 2013)

but each to their own of course.  Good luck with Tess


----------



## Boxers (3 April 2013)

I am sitting in bed watching One Born Every Minute, and wondering if Tess is pushing too!


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2013)

Abbie, yup I remember the thread well   hahahahahaha !!


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			I am sitting in bed watching One Born Every Minute, and wondering if Tess is pushing too!
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment mum has checked she was attacking her haynet


----------



## tessybear (3 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Abbie, yup I remember the thread well   hahahahahaha !!
		
Click to expand...

- looks over shoulder- 

Who me ... never  I got my words muddled up that is a classis very un PC moment by myself


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2013)

twas funny tho......


----------



## Liath (3 April 2013)

The excitement is getting too much for me, so goodness knows what state you're in!

Oh... now, a friend of mine who has 'given up' horses (stoopid girl!) gave me some bits and pieces to use or pass on to friends as I saw fit.. and amongst them is a lovely little tiny pony size leather headcolllar... it would be an absolute pleasure to send it to you for Mini T (who, as I said before I think will be a grey or cremello colt!)  if you want it?! PM me your address if you do and I'll stick it in the post ASAP


----------



## Racergirl (3 April 2013)

Curry. Definately needs a vindaloo.....


----------



## Po Knee (3 April 2013)

I have been following this thread religiously but not posted previously, and I cannot resist any longer. It sounds like the time for guessing what the baba will be is fast running out....I am going for a chunky bay filly with a white face 

Wishing you all the very best and I can't wait to see the pic overload


----------



## Ancient Hacker (3 April 2013)

I'm weighing in with my guess (because THIS foal is anybody's guess!!)
Black colt; star; one white stocking and a LOT of hair 

Good luck tessybear!
(Watching progress from S Africa)


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2013)

Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, Cyprus, Spain, France, UK, where are all the other Tessy watchers ?


----------



## redmone (3 April 2013)

Wonder if this thread will make it into h & h mag next week for most popular etc.... Baby t will be famous before she's here (yes she, the chestnut made foal I've guessed!!!!)


----------



## Ancient Hacker (3 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, Cyprus, Spain, France, UK, where are all the other Tessy watchers ?  

Click to expand...

This means that the foal will have to have a universal kind of name. I can only come up with boring ideas like "Intercontinental" or "Galactica" but I'm sure there'll be some good ideas out there. (Poor Tessy bear and family ... we've all claimed some sort of vicarious rights in this foal - isn't it great!)


----------



## zoelouisem (3 April 2013)

redmone said:



			Wonder if this thread will make it into h & h mag next week for most popular etc.... Baby t will be famous before she's here (yes she, the chestnut made foal I've guessed!!!!) 

Click to expand...

I can see you getting ideas for Dolly when daughters legs get to long!!!!


----------



## Coblover63 (3 April 2013)

We practised haltering our little man from day one but never left him turned out in it.  Sometimes we would put in on him whilst we were poo-picking and leave it on for 15 mins but they object more to the action of putting it on than wearing it.  I had a nylon one but found it too bulky and stiff to be able to get the buckle done up quickly enough so I bought a leather one instead.... but he never wore it when we weren't there to keep an eye on him.  He was so well socialised that far from being unable to catch him, we were unable to keep him AWAY!!!


----------



## redmone (3 April 2013)

Didn't cross my mind for a second.....


----------



## zoelouisem (3 April 2013)

redmone said:



			Didn't cross my mind for a second.....






Click to expand...

Haha imagine how cute though I would love a Star baby but not really an option for me.


----------



## patchypony (3 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Well, since Tessy Bear is not on the forum at the moment, I think we should idle away the waiting by talking about her 

I'd just like to say that, as the mother of teenage girls myself, I am amazed at her calmness, common sense approach AND her ability to apply herself to her A-level exams while all this is going on.  She's coping better than some of us, I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof waiting for the foaling.

I think she's amazing, and I'm sure her family must be very proud with the way she's handling this rather unexpected event. 

Click to expand...


Totally agree! Not a mother, but very impressed. I that was me I would be all over the place! Aha.


----------



## Once was lost (3 April 2013)

Got to get my hoof in now time looks like it is running out! Been following since the vet thread with mounting excitement, love a BOGOF as lone as it's not mine! You and yours are doing a grand job TB, all proud of forum as well for all offers of help, kit and handholding 
My guess is:
Colt foal born early hours Friday, piebald like Tess but with a little more, more solid black, half and half mane, white blaze and two black and two pink hooves.
Love Albert for a name to!
All the best, fingers crossed and keep doing as you are, you're doing great!


----------



## Spring Feather (4 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, Cyprus, Spain, France, UK, where are all the other Tessy watchers ?  

Click to expand...

There's a few of us from the States and Canada


----------



## LittleMonster (4 April 2013)

Omg people all over the world are following! Foal is famous and we dont know anything abiut him or her!!! Amazing!

Good luck Aby! Im going to have to stop following but as soon as im in the office i will check! Im hooked!
Good luck and like other people have said your are doing amazing with all your exams and a baby ponio on its way! My hat is off to you!


----------



## OldNag (4 April 2013)

I really thought I would wake to foalie news ..... Come on Tessybear!


----------



## Buds_mum (4 April 2013)

Eeee has she dropped?! 

Can't wait to see this gorgeous foalie  xx


----------



## Delicious_D (4 April 2013)

We should have done a sweepstake with the money going towards the foal.


----------



## Boxers (4 April 2013)

No news yet?  Right I'm off to muck out etc, then will check in again before work.


----------



## ralph and maverick (4 April 2013)

This is just toooo exciting!!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 April 2013)

Good morning!  

Just checking ...


----------



## benson21 (4 April 2013)

me too!!!  i cant wait to get to work to get on the computer and check!


----------



## Coblover63 (4 April 2013)

My OH are in competition to be the first one to text the other to say "Tessy's had the foal!!!"


----------



## EPRider (4 April 2013)

It will be a colt and have long ears.  If so I will put my name down on the list for having it at weaning.  I dont mind a filly or the colour but it must have long ears for me please.


----------



## OldNag (4 April 2013)

This thread is getting really long - in danger if overtaking the "Why do people want to own cobs?" thread...
(and this is reason number 528... You may get a BOGOF ;-) ).


----------



## Fools Motto (4 April 2013)

Clocking in for the morning report!


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2013)

just checking in 

Sorry Spring Feather, managed to miss out USA and Canada... blimey, Mini T has a huge fanbase now.


----------



## pogface (4 April 2013)

Come on..... We need news!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 April 2013)

has anything happened???


----------



## patchypony (4 April 2013)

Oooh how exciting, if she has it tomorrow though, OP will get all weekend with baby coblet!


----------



## LittleMonster (4 April 2013)

Morning everyone!

In the office and had my morning cuppa!


----------



## rainer (4 April 2013)

Any news tessybear?  hope u had some sleep X


----------



## kat2290 (4 April 2013)

I can't believe this thread has had nearly 50,000 views! Incredible!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 April 2013)

OI TB!!!!   

Ive been popping on and off looking for an update!!!


----------



## meandmrblue (4 April 2013)

Any news yet


----------



## Carmen6 (4 April 2013)

Where are the foaling web cams when you need them?!

I had a nosey around Mare Stare yesterday. It's not a great website by any means and most of the featured video feeds are missing, but I fell asleep watching a mini mare in her stable.

"Oooh! What's that?!" *tail up, mare nips at her flanks* "Could it be...?" *plop plop* "...just a poo" /disappoint


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (4 April 2013)

Just checking in!


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (4 April 2013)

I've been watching this thread, but I just wanna say I take my hat off to you TB cause I'm currently studying for my A Levels and I can't cope with 1 horse let alone a baaaaabbbyy (when tess ever pops!). I'm soo excited for you  

All the best xxx


----------



## DJ (4 April 2013)

Another checking in, it`s the first thread i come and open lololol !!!! Hope you`re managing to get a bit of sleep TB ....... you must be sooooo excited ***sqqqquuuueeeeeeee**


Still stand by my original guess  

Black cobby baby ... with a white blaze and 2 white feathery socks ... colt ... will be a bit bigger than mum (when growed up lol) ... and will be born thurs night/friday morn


----------



## Aperchristmastree (4 April 2013)

Jesus Christ Tessy get a bloomin' move on!  Can't you see we are all far too excited for all this waiting around?


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

quick update only really quick as i am supposed to be doing a mock exam  NO FOAL YET


----------



## Joyous70 (4 April 2013)

awwww pants saw Tessybear had posted and thought FOAL!!!! ohhhh well get back to your exam you 

im sooooo excited though!  have to keep logging on during work


----------



## Caballito (4 April 2013)

TB, would you mind getting yourself organised please. I go back to work on Monday and would like news long before then otherwise I'll only be able to check in in the evenings and the suspense will kill me. Get that baby out!


----------



## Sprocket123 (4 April 2013)

Just checking in. Was hoping to see that foal is here! Think you need words with your mare. Very rude to keep us all waiting


----------



## rainer (4 April 2013)

C'monnnnnn! Tess we want to see ur baby!  so we can all ooo and ahhh over him  
Tonight would be just fine


----------



## _GG_ (4 April 2013)

This is the most gripping thread on any
forum in the history of forums!

Cannot wait much longer!


----------



## Gypley (4 April 2013)

In all honestly, I don't blame that bubba for staying tucked up in the warm! With all this blasted weather were having (snow in kent!) I make him/her right!


----------



## Gypley (4 April 2013)

^^ *honesty. ....damn predictive text!


----------



## Natch (4 April 2013)

Oi  go and do your mock exam please. No letting hho foal watchers distract you! 

... until after school when we expect a full report with pictures


----------



## Dizzydancer (4 April 2013)

Come on tessy we are waiting- need to see pics of a gorgeous baba!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Joyous70 said:



 awwww pants saw Tessybear had posted and thought FOAL!!!! ohhhh well get back to your exam you 

im sooooo excited though!  have to keep logging on during work
		
Click to expand...

sorry  I finished it just about in a free now  



Caballito said:



			TB, would you mind getting yourself organised please. I go back to work on Monday and would like news long before then otherwise I'll only be able to check in in the evenings and the suspense will kill me. Get that baby out! 

Click to expand...

I'd hate for you to die due to Tessybear based issues 



Sprocket123 said:



			Just checking in. Was hoping to see that foal is here! Think you need words with your mare. Very rude to keep us all waiting  

Click to expand...

Oh i know i think she just loves all the attention 



rainer said:



			C'monnnnnn! Tess we want to see ur baby!  so we can all ooo and ahhh over him  
Tonight would be just fine 

Click to expand...

I think it will be tonight.... or i hope 



_GG_ said:



			This is the most gripping thread on any
forum in the history of forums!

Cannot wait much longer! 

Click to expand...

Ahh i feel privlidged 



Gypley said:



			In all honestly, I don't blame that bubba for staying tucked up in the warm! With all this blasted weather were having (snow in kent!) I make him/her right! 

Click to expand...

 Oh tell me about it eeek ! saying that we are forecast 10 degress on Sunday so might pop along for then 


Gypley said:



			^^ *honesty. ....damn predictive text!
		
Click to expand...




Natch said:



			Oi  go and do your mock exam please. No letting hho foal watchers distract you! 

... until after school when we expect a full report with pictures 

Click to expand...

Finished it sorry mum  Don't worry there will be 



Dizzydancer said:



			Come on tessy we are waiting- need to see pics of a gorgeous baba!
		
Click to expand...

I will post some as soon as they arrive


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2013)

Hope your mock goes ok.


----------



## Dipsy83 (4 April 2013)

Super excited for you, hoping foal comes soon


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Hope your mock goes ok. 

Click to expand...

English Language will be the death of me  thank you though x



Dipsy83 said:



			Super excited for you, hoping foal comes soon 

Click to expand...

Eeeee i know it's such an exciting time


----------



## CLM (4 April 2013)

I am totally conflicted.   On the one hand I want frequent Tessy updates, Any news or change however small,  and lots of pictures . On the other I want to say, don't let this distract you from your A levels!    However, I love this thread,  and I check  for news much too often. Am so glad to see you are now happy and excited and looking forward to the foal.


----------



## RubysGold (4 April 2013)

I keep checking in on this thread too, I want to see the foal,!!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

CLM said:



			I am totally conflicted.   On the one hand I want frequent Tessy updates, Any news or change however small,  and lots of pictures . On the other I want to say, don't let this distract you from your A levels!    However, I love this thread,  and I check  for news much too often. Am so glad to see you are now happy and excited and looking forward to the foal.
		
Click to expand...

If i could then i would update in the day but that would involve bringing my very expensive Ipod touch into school and that's one thing i will not risk loosing  so I promise unless i get knocked out by something to update every night  



RubysGold said:



			I keep checking in on this thread too, I want to see the foal,!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 should be with us soon


----------



## Parachute (4 April 2013)

I HATE WAITING 
Hurry up Foalie


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (4 April 2013)

C'mon Tessy....


----------



## Ancient Hacker (4 April 2013)

I wonder if the IT boffins at HHO could  put some sort of running newsflash banner across the top  of all pages? (a bit like those electronic screen thingies on the motorways in the UK saying: "delays at J19" etc .... I never know what they're called, we only have about 3 of them in SA )

This would give us instant breaking news on tessybear's foal.


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2013)

The Fat Controller has only just dispensed of his gas mask - might be a bit much to ask for flashing banners THIS soon after that massive change


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

*Day 7 *

So exactly a week today we found out our very own Tessy Bear was expecting  time doesn't half go quickly  

Well today she looks about ready to pop i don't think it is possible for her to get *any* bigger and were are looking increasingly fed up of waddling round with our udders slapping together  poor Tessy 

Worked out how to put photos on the correct way round  YAY !
































*token photos because she cannot resist a camera *






Abbie
xx


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (4 April 2013)

any minute now....!!   
Your doggies are gorgeous


----------



## kat2290 (4 April 2013)

I know absolutely nothing but she definitely looks ready to pop! Go on Tessy Bear!!!

Also would like to point out that I made a prediction a few pages back but I dont think it got added to the list  I definitely think I'm going to be right....


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 April 2013)

Love the smiley dogs. Even they look excited!


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2013)

OO OO OOO OOO  

Love those pooches too !!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			any minute now....!!   
Your doggies are gorgeous 

Click to expand...

I put my bets on tonight... so we will see
Mum thinks after the weekend 

Ah thank you they love having their picture taken


----------



## Megibo (4 April 2013)

Yay an update!

It's been 7 days already?! 

I need a new word other than massive now ... she HAS to pop soon!


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 April 2013)

Dont know much aout foaling, but seem to remember that the muscles each side of tail relax?  tessy looks as though thats happened?  might not be long now!


----------



## Spring Feather (4 April 2013)

Can I change my mind again??  I no longer say she'll foal tomorrow morning, I think it will be Saturday morning now   If she hasn't progressed enough tomorrow, can I change my mind again to Sunday morning?? 

And *this* is the reason I milk test lol!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			I know absolutely nothing but she definitely looks ready to pop! Go on Tessy Bear!!!

Also would like to point out that I made a prediction a few pages back but I dont think it got added to the list  I definitely think I'm going to be right.... 

Click to expand...


Ooo i know and dont you worry my lovely I have got yours on there  i added it yesterday 
:


PoppyAnderson said:



			Love the smiley dogs. Even they look excited!
		
Click to expand...

They had just got out after being in for 3 hours hence the " OH MY GOD THE FIELD IS DRY LETS RUUUUUN" look 



Shysmum said:



			OO OO OOO OOO  

Love those pooches too !!
		
Click to expand...

Its scary to think there will be mini T along soon  Ah thank you they are clowns


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (4 April 2013)

She looks ready to burst! Was there any wax on her teats today?


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			Yay an update!

It's been 7 days already?! 

I need a new word other than massive now ... she HAS to pop soon!
		
Click to expand...

it has ! gone so bloody quick  I know that foal has been doing back flips in there i think 



itsmylife said:



			Dont know much aout foaling, but seem to remember that the muscles each side of tail relax?  tessy looks as though thats happened?  might not be long now!
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do and she has you are right  so soon hopefully


----------



## Cheiro1 (4 April 2013)

Liath said:



			The excitement is getting too much for me, so goodness knows what state you're in!

Oh... now, a friend of mine who has 'given up' horses (stoopid girl!) gave me some bits and pieces to use or pass on to friends as I saw fit.. and amongst them is a lovely little tiny pony size leather headcolllar... it would be an absolute pleasure to send it to you for Mini T (who, as I said before I think will be a grey or cremello colt!)  if you want it?! PM me your address if you do and I'll stick it in the post ASAP 

Click to expand...

Quoting this just incase you missed it Tessybear 

Tessy looks properly ready to pop, her bum has completely loosened off now by the looks of it!

Do you think it will be tonight?


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Can I change my mind again??  I no longer say she'll foal tomorrow morning, I think it will be Saturday morning now   If she hasn't progressed enough tomorrow, can I change my mind again to Sunday morning?? 

And *this* is the reason I milk test lol!
		
Click to expand...

 I like your style 



FlaxenPony05 said:



			She looks ready to burst! Was there any wax on her teats today?
		
Click to expand...

She does  and no i couldn't see ny really  she did have a white small blob inside the white boob but it looked slightly dry so im not sure ... but she has scratched them on one side so i think she has been routing about in the hedges in the neighbours padock which she is in


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Cheiro1 said:



			Quoting this just incase you missed it Tessybear 

Tessy looks properly ready to pop, her bum has completely loosened off now by the looks of it!

Do you think it will be tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yikes thank you i will mail OP now how kind  

I think it might be well i guessed tonight and mum thinks end of weekend


----------



## nostromo70 (4 April 2013)

I predict it will be tonight. I don't know why, just got a feeling.
A little black and white, hairy, cob colt, will be standing waiting for you in the morning.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 April 2013)

Oh wow . . . pointy belly, slackened muscles at tail head, elongated vulva . . . I think she's READY!

My prediction is a hairy black and white filly with more black than white, black head with one white ear and three white socks (specific enough for you?).

P


----------



## Gloi (4 April 2013)

I think her udder will fill up a lot more before she foals. Where there is an indentation between the two halves will be flat and the teats pointing outwards.


----------



## weesophz (4 April 2013)

OH MY GOD she is massive!! cant be long now


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

nostromo70 said:



			I predict it will be tonight. I don't know why, just got a feeling.
A little black and white, hairy, cob colt, will be standing waiting for you in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling too  great minds think alike ?  Added your guess 



PolarSkye said:



			Oh wow . . . pointy belly, slackened muscles at tail head, elongated vulva . . . I think she's READY!

My prediction is a hairy black and white filly with more black than white, black head with one white ear and three white socks (specific enough for you?).

P
		
Click to expand...


I know getting there  Added your guess to the list lovely


----------



## kat2290 (4 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Ooo i know and dont you worry my lovely I have got yours on there  i added it yesterday 
:


Phewwww  

Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Gloi said:



			I think her udder will fill up a lot more before she foals. Where there is an indentation between the two halves will be flat and the teats pointing outwards.
		
Click to expand...

Her udders need to catch up with the rest of her  Thank you for that i will keep my eyes peeled for that change 



weesophz said:



			OH MY GOD she is massive!! cant be long now  

Click to expand...

shhh don't let her hear you  No i don't think it will be  x


----------



## heresannie (4 April 2013)

Come on stanly!! dont you realise half the worlds waiting for you!!!  .


----------



## HashRouge (4 April 2013)

Omg she's HUMONGOUS!!!! Bet she can't wait to get the little one out


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

heresannie said:



			Come on stanly!! dont you realise half the worlds waiting for you!!!  .
		
Click to expand...

 


HashRouge said:



			Omg she's HUMONGOUS!!!! Bet she can't wait to get the little one out 

Click to expand...

She is ! ah she does look rather fed up at the moment lots of huffing and puffing especially when the wind blew her food bowl over and her dinner went in the grass she looked like she was ready to ring RSPCA


----------



## tinap (4 April 2013)

I've been watching this thread but haven't commented yet! I just want to say how beautiful your mummy to be is & how well you have handled the whole situation! I'm wishing you all the best & like the rest of the world, can't wait to see what your surprise will look like  xx


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

tinap said:



			I've been watching this thread but haven't commented yet! I just want to say how beautiful your mummy to be is & how well you have handled the whole situation! I'm wishing you all the best & like the rest of the world, can't wait to see what your surprise will look like  xx
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you lovely ! That's so kind of you   The reason i have handled it so well is all of the support on here if i am honest  amazing how many people are so excited and involved in the birth of Mini T 

Thank you once again 
Abbie 
x


----------



## Fransurrey (4 April 2013)

I can only compare with my mare, but that vulva is slacker than a soho whore! No sleep for you tonight, whether or not foalie arrives!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Fransurrey said:



			I can only compare with my mare, but that vulva is slacker than a soho whore! No sleep for you tonight, whether or not foalie arrives!
		
Click to expand...

I am crying, coke all over the laptop  oh god that's fantastic ahh 

Oh i know i was doing 2 hourly checks may have to up it to 1 hourly 

(coke a cola) don't worry guys i have not become a druggy


----------



## Patterdale (4 April 2013)

I'm saying Saturday night! How exciting for you!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I'm saying Saturday night! How exciting for you! 

Click to expand...

I have asked if she has cleared her diary for Friday so we get all weekend


----------



## TandD (4 April 2013)

i was thinking tonite.....but she hasnt changed that much since yesterday
so may be friday into saturday???? possibly :/

you may already know this? and more experieced breeders may say it is fine  - but if putting halter/headcollar/foal slip on mini T i wouldnt use a leadrope attached!
either plait up some baler twine to create a rope, or use some thickish sailing rope. it can then just be threaded through what ever the foal is wearing and one end can be released at an moment if foal drastically pulls away/bounces around so you cant hold it! that way you wont end up with a damaged/broken neck! just a loose foal


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2013)

Oh Lordy, is someone primed with a video camera ??  Wouldn't it be great if H and h sent a reporter down to do a story


----------



## PingPongPony (4 April 2013)

She's gonna make a lovely mum i'm sure! I'm doing my A levels too atm, AS to be exact so I know it will be hard for you to keep up with those while being so excited  and i'm currently doing lambing at a farm with about 60 pregnant sheep who can all sympathise with your girl, they all send their best to her  Tbh I feel so sorry for all these pregnant sheep, most of them look like they have their own extension either side of them and they can barely move so they all know what tessy feels like  I'm gonna make a guess too and say that it will be a lemon and white colt


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

TandD said:



			i was thinking tonite.....but she hasnt changed that much since yesterday
so may be friday into saturday???? possibly :/

you may already know this? and more experieced breeders may say it is fine  - but if putting halter/headcollar/foal slip on mini T i wouldnt use a leadrope attached!
either plait up some baler twine to create a rope, or use some thickish sailing rope. it can then just be threaded through what ever the foal is wearing and one end can be released at an moment if foal drastically pulls away/bounces around so you cant hold it! that way you wont end up with a damaged/broken neck! just a loose foal 

Click to expand...

I know her uddery bits need to catch up   Oh no i didn't know that thank you for the advice we have to much bailing twine so should be easy to do 



Shysmum said:



			Oh Lordy, is someone primed with a video camera ??  Wouldn't it be great if H and h sent a reporter down to do a story 

Click to expand...

If i go down and she is in labour i will bring my i-pod and film the gruesome thing for you  Hopefully then old owner will see it


----------



## morrismob (4 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Oh Lordy, is someone primed with a video camera ??  Wouldn't it be great if H and h sent a reporter down to do a story 

Click to expand...

I think H&H should do this and foalie and mumma can have a pic in the magazine, that would be fantastic.

Right a hushed whisper into Tessy Bear's furry ears I am off very early tomorrow morning on holiday so please do your best for tonight otherwise I am going to have to do very expensive internet usage whilst away Good luck Abby !


----------



## Fools Motto (4 April 2013)

I think we can safely say hours now, instead of days!! 

(Let me remind you, mares KNOW ''THAT'' book of 'A-Z mares foaling, surprise the human' ... so don't believe a word we say about her being 'ready'!!)


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

PingPongPony said:



			She's gonna make a lovely mum i'm sure! I'm doing my A levels too atm, AS to be exact so I know it will be hard for you to keep up with those while being so excited  and i'm currently doing lambing at a farm with about 60 pregnant sheep who can all sympathise with your girl, they all send their best to her  Tbh I feel so sorry for all these pregnant sheep, most of them look like they have their own extension either side of them and they can barely move so they all know what tessy feels like  I'm gonna make a guess too and say that it will be a lemon and white colt 

Click to expand...

-waves- Im doing AS too  its such a shock going from GCSE into it  yikes sounds like you have it worse than me  Oh i bet well hopefullly the should pop soon 

Adding your guess now


----------



## Valadictory (4 April 2013)

How exciting!!


----------



## Racergirl (4 April 2013)

Fransurrey said:



			I can only compare with my mare, but that vulva is slacker than a soho whore! No sleep for you tonight, whether or not foalie arrives!
		
Click to expand...


I sort of want to know HOW you know that.....  


TB - I reckon thats a pretty big change from the last lot of photos - her muscles on her hindquarters have really dropped now (or that photo was a better angle and Im talking rubbish!) it will be soon IMO


----------



## Fools Motto (4 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			If i go down and she is in labour i will bring my i-pod and film the gruesome thing for you  Hopefully then old owner will see it 

Click to expand...

Buyers keepers, losers weepers!!!
And then she will realise 'oh cr4p, I swore she wasn't in foal, I've waisted my time using 'a stallion like this;





 ' (my idea of what Daddy could have been)  Very smart, don't you think???


----------



## Fox Spotter (4 April 2013)

I don't often post, but I just want to say good luck with the A Levels, and to say your mare is gorgeous! Think this the foal will be a handsome black and white colt, and will be one lucky little lad to have you as owner.


----------



## Pinky94 (4 April 2013)

wow she's enormous bless her! I'm going to say a brown & white, very hairy little colt with lots of white, very pink little muzzle & a blue eye ( love blue eyes, I call dibs if foalie has them  )

Good luck with her! She's a gorgeous mare!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Buyers keepers, losers weepers!!!
And then she will realise 'oh cr4p, I swore she wasn't in foal, I've waisted my time using 'a stallion like this;





 ' (my idea of what Daddy could have been)  Very smart, don't you think???
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh how very handsome is he ! lovely little cobby  

Thank you for all the replies guys im currently eating my body weight in mint choc chip ice-cream whils blasting through an essay for Home work so please don't think i am being ignorant at the mo xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (4 April 2013)

I stand by my prediction of from early hours Thursday morning onwards with the change of warmer weather!

*grins like a manic* 
Can't wait to see foalie pictures!!!!!


----------



## zigzag (4 April 2013)

She is probably having it now


----------



## rainer (4 April 2013)

Lol go and check now  
(Sorry keep on with ur studies)


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 April 2013)

I really dont know how you can study at a time like this....id be sat there all night staring at her waiting for the baby


----------



## weesophz (4 April 2013)

BobbyMondeo said:



			I really dont know how you can study at a time like this....id be sat there all night staring at her waiting for the baby 

Click to expand...

this! i salute you abbie, i was crap any other time in school, cant imagine what id have been like if i knew a foalie was on the way!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

I just checked because you ninnies panicked me  

No foaly yet or sign of going into labour... she did however enjoy her Polos and biscuit i brought her.... shhh dont tell mum


----------



## freckles22uk (4 April 2013)

This was my mares boobs... with wax, 4 hours later she foaled...  though the did increase the hour before and were squirting milk..


----------



## Liath (4 April 2013)

Cheiro1 said:



			Quoting this just incase you missed it Tessybear 

Click to expand...

I did wonder if Abbie had missed my offer- and she had, so thanks Cheiro1 for bringing it to her attention... one teeny tiny LEATHER headcollar winging it's way to Mini T from Somerset


----------



## Spring Feather (4 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			I stand by my prediction of from early hours Thursday morning onwards with the change of warmer weather!

Click to expand...

I know you're on a different time zone from me but you're 5 hours ahead of me and we've already had Thursday morning.  I think your prediction may be out of time


----------



## janei (4 April 2013)

Really excited for you both, havent posted before but keep checking in to keep up with whats happening!  Good luck and cant wait to see the imminent new arrival  x


----------



## Coblover63 (4 April 2013)

I'd get her tail plaited too.... to stop it getting messy xx


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			This was my mares boobs... with wax, 4 hours later she foaled...  though the did increase the hour before and were squirting milk..   QUOTE]

Ah thank you for that you can see how further her teets need to come and the bag itself...  



Liath said:



			I did wonder if Abbie had missed my offer- and she had, so thanks Cheiro1 for bringing it to her attention... one teeny tiny LEATHER headcollar winging it's way to Mini T from Somerset 

Click to expand...

Again thank you, thank you, thank you !!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Boxers (4 April 2013)

Liath said:



			I did wonder if Abbie had missed my offer- and she had, so thanks Cheiro1 for bringing it to her attention... one teeny tiny LEATHER headcollar winging it's way to Mini T from Somerset 

Click to expand...

"Like"

We want baby T to be safe.

Come oooonn Tess


----------



## HollyWoozle (4 April 2013)

Beautiful horse, lovely owner, LOTS OF EXCITEMENT.


----------



## patchypony (4 April 2013)

Fransurrey said:



			I can only compare with my mare, but that vulva is slacker than a soho whore! No sleep for you tonight, whether or not foalie arrives!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

HollyWoozle said:



			Beautiful horse, lovely owner, LOTS OF EXCITEMENT. 

Click to expand...

Ah thnk you lovely  it is !


Boxers said:



			"Like"

We want baby T to be safe.

Come oooonn Tess
		
Click to expand...

Nothing on foal front yet

Finished my Essay finally  anyone fancy winning the lottery and donating it to me


----------



## AnotherNewbie (4 April 2013)

Can i be totally selfish here?! When she pops please can you start a new thread?!

Have been following this and the previous thread but can't get on here too often and it's sooo hard trying to keep up! Also very difficult to read it backwards! 

Tessy is absolutely gorgeous, and that belly looks ready to burst bless her! My guess is black and white colt with a lovely white face


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 April 2013)

Black & white colt with a little tiny beard  x


----------



## Beausmate (4 April 2013)

I was wrong about the four days. Reckon you'll have two cobbies by next weekend, easily!


----------



## tessybear (4 April 2013)

anothernewbie said:



			Can i be totally selfish here?! When she pops please can you start a new thread?!

Have been following this and the previous thread but can't get on here too often and it's sooo hard trying to keep up! Also very difficult to read it backwards! 

Tessy is absolutely gorgeous, and that belly looks ready to burst bless her! My guess is black and white colt with a lovely white face 

Click to expand...

I did this so it wouldn't annoy those who dont want to follow the thread   However i will do im sure  
Added your guess now 


ElleSkywalker said:



			Black & white colt with a little tiny beard  x
		
Click to expand...

Added  x


Beausmate said:



			I was wrong about the four days. Reckon you'll have two cobbies by next weekend, easily!
		
Click to expand...

One is plenty  but yes she does seem to be hanging in there


----------



## nosenseofdirection (4 April 2013)

Fingers crossed all goes well! She looks fit to burst, I remember being like that  If it's a filly with any white, I would call her April Snow- for the weather we've been having and it's AS too! Good luck with the gosling and the exams!


----------



## claracanter (4 April 2013)

I love this thread. All the best. Good luck with your exams. God knows how you can get any revision done.


----------



## nosenseofdirection (4 April 2013)

Sorry, above should read foaling, not gosling! Don't know where my phone got that from...


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (4 April 2013)

Haven't been posting, but keeping an eye on Tessy, Hope all goes well, she looks ready to pop any minute!! Good luck and I also think April/April Snow would be a fantastic name for her (If it's a her anyway)


----------



## armchair_rider (4 April 2013)

She better have it by Sunday, i'm off on holiday then and I doubt she'll last til I get back. Did my chestnut colt guess register?


----------



## Doris68 (4 April 2013)

I reckon she'll wait until it's a bit warmer...my mare waited, as the weather in early May a few years ago was very cold.  Looking forward to the arrival of a coloured foal and some lovely warm(er) weather.  Very exciting and you'll be totally besotted for sure!


----------



## OldNag (5 April 2013)

Ahhhhh was convinced there would be news! Come on Tessy bear!


----------



## indie999 (5 April 2013)

OldNag said:



			Ahhhhh was convinced there would be news! Come on Tessy bear!
		
Click to expand...

Me too off to work will checkin later!


----------



## weesophz (5 April 2013)

woke up this morning hoping of foalie news! anything?!


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 April 2013)

Guess no update means still no little one?  If its a colt how about the name paddington! just a thought
Hope tessy is ok, bet shes fed up now.


----------



## maree t (5 April 2013)

My whole family are following this. I think my daughter (14) is so jealous. She would love having a foal around and she knows her Mum is soft enough to never ever part with it. 
Hope all is well and we hear soon.


----------



## Shysmum (5 April 2013)

AAAAAAAAARGHHHHH !!  My heart rate actually got faster logging on today !  

Just checking in Abbie


----------



## RhaLoulou (5 April 2013)

I hope she isn't waiting until we all stop looking!!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (5 April 2013)

Just checking in!


----------



## Mariposa (5 April 2013)

First thing I checked when I got into work! (sorry boss!)

No news?! AAAAH!!!


----------



## claracanter (5 April 2013)

I'm thinking it's going to be a brown filly foal. Dont know why!


----------



## LittleMonster (5 April 2013)

In work so im on Tessy bear thread watch!

She is looking huuuugggeee now, give her a biscuit from me 
I think it will be saturday.

Becky  x


----------



## Sprocket123 (5 April 2013)

She looks fabulous and round  I think monday, a solid colour as well black/bay


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 April 2013)

*bounces on tip toes* has she had it yet? Has she had it yet?


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

No foal yet  

Tessy is staying in today though whilst the fencing on our neighbours padock is fixed so our neighbour is keeping an eye on her all day


----------



## RunToEarth (5 April 2013)

Been following this thread and convinced it would be here by close of play tonight! I was actually in Spalding yesterday and wondered whether I would spot her - how funny!


----------



## HBM1 (5 April 2013)

As someone else said, the nasty cold weather returning may have put a hold on things - I do wish we could have some sunshine, with actual warmth in it.


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Been following this thread and convinced it would be here by close of play tonight! I was actually in Spalding yesterday and wondered whether I would spot her - how funny!
		
Click to expand...

ah i know i hope it's here by the weekend  We are just outside of Spalding in a tiny village  with only one village shop so i doubt you would have stumbled that way 



HBM1 said:



			As someone else said, the nasty cold weather returning may have put a hold on things - I do wish we could have some sunshine, with actual warmth in it.  

Click to expand...

Well this weekend we are supposed to get 10 degress :O


----------



## HBM1 (5 April 2013)

I know! I saw that on my phone last night, I almost got giddy at the thought


----------



## DJ (5 April 2013)

It`ll be later today, she knew she was staying in and having breakfast in bed and a duvet day lol


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (5 April 2013)

Eeeek feels so close but yet so far!


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			I know! I saw that on my phone last night, I almost got giddy at the thought 

Click to expand...

Its going to be strange to have dun dun dun ! niceish weather  T-shirt weather 



daisysp8 said:



			It`ll be later today, she knew she was staying in and having breakfast in bed and a duvet day lol 

Click to expand...

Oh i bet and our neighbour will have a panick attack 



HorsesHavingFun said:



			Eeeek feels so close but yet so far!
		
Click to expand...

Tis' Tis' that sounded like somthing out of a film


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (5 April 2013)

Haha


----------



## Miss Horse lover (5 April 2013)

Aw bless she's lush, I haven't posted before on this thread but have been checking everyday for some news on mini T. I think she's going to start on Sunday night and you'll have mini T born early Monday morning. I'm so excited for you  Oooh and I think it's going to be a black filly with 3 white socks and blaze, and also some white through her black mane lol sorry but that's just the picture I have in my head


----------



## mcnaughty (5 April 2013)

Oh for gods sake - give that mare a vindaloo and put us all out of our misery! 

;-)


----------



## RunToEarth (5 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			ah i know i hope it's here by the weekend  We are just outside of Spalding in a tiny village  with only one village shop so i doubt you would have stumbled that way 

Click to expand...

I was out doing field inspections between Spalding and Deeping St Nicks so I was out in the proper back and beyond fens - joys!


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			I was out doing field inspections between Spalding and Deeping St Nicks so I was out in the proper back and beyond fens - joys!
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of deeping St Nicks ! We are Gedney Hill  ironic really as there are no hills here


----------



## undergroundoli (5 April 2013)

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but I recon a bay colt with a star and a snip, still cobby but a bit taller and finer than Tessy when hes all grown up. Good luck


----------



## molly7886 (5 April 2013)

I've been out cross country schooling with my boy (the prospective Godfather ;-) ) this morning  playing nanny to a stoooopid baby horse. The first thing I've done when stepping in the door...put heating on?...no, have a hot drink?...no, log onto Tessybear watch...YES!!
I was utterly convinced there would be news this morning. 
O well, got rest of day to warm up, chill out, figure out how to post pics and send puuuuush vibes to Tess for tonight so that you've got all weekend to enjoy mini T!


----------



## undergroundoli (5 April 2013)

Oh, but if I'm wrong and T2 is a filly I absolutly love April Snow as a name, I think its great the initals are AS.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 April 2013)

Right off out to do ponies.......if I don't get blown away I would like Tessy to put is out of our excitement, in losing pounds I don't want to lose!


----------



## morrismob (5 April 2013)

Bet tessy waits for it to warm up. Nature very clever.


----------



## Spring Feather (5 April 2013)

The foal dictates the day it will be born.  Tessy just has to go along with it; she can choose the time to foal down, but she has no control over the day


----------



## *hic* (5 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Not heard of deeping St Nicks ! We are Gedney Hill  ironic really as there are no hills here 

Click to expand...

Oh goodness, you're only about 6 miles from me as the crow flies!


----------



## ellie11987 (5 April 2013)

Hurry up Tessy!!! I'm practially dying with anticipation over here!!!


----------



## Boxers (5 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Not heard of deeping St Nicks ! We are Gedney Hill  ironic really as there are no hills here 

Click to expand...

Nosey me just looked on a map and it's not far from you TessyBear.  Real name 'Deeping St Nicholas', that ring any bells?

Anyway, where's that foalie?


----------



## Racergirl (5 April 2013)

Jemima, can you go over and give her a squeeze please?!


----------



## Clannad48 (5 April 2013)

I've been watching this thread anxiously waiting for the announcement.... however, is it just me or is the forum running an hour late or has TFC not put the clocks forward.  

Hurry up Tessy


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

Evening all it's 7 degrees here 

*Day 8*

Do you think Findus would be interested in a meal deal ? Two for the price of one ? Because today Tessy bear was in a paddy  Yes that's right happy go lucky Tess was moody fo no apparant reason. Not nasty as she is never nasty but pulled some faces that could put halloween costumes to shame:






Well apart from being a little chimp Tess seemed to have bagged up more i will let you decide if that's wishful thinking or if she actually has started to bag up more :











Full body shot not much change from Yesterday on this front:






*Token happy picture  *






Hope everyone is feeling well and has had a lovely day


----------



## weesophz (5 April 2013)

i reckon she'll be pretty fed up by now, bless her! must be pretty uncomfy hefting a BIG STRAPPING COLT around   still cant believe you ever questioned she was preggers hehehe  cmon baby get a move on!


----------



## Parachute (5 April 2013)

She is truely gorgeous. I will be honest in saying, I expected a 'WE HAVE A FOAL' post


----------



## Supertrooper (5 April 2013)

I think she's bagged up more. Bless her, she must be feeling uncomfortable now xx


----------



## tinap (5 April 2013)

Aw I think she can be forgiven for being a bit grumpy bless her  I bet she's well & truly fed up now, she's huge! xx


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			i reckon she'll be pretty fed up by now, bless her! must be pretty uncomfy hefting a BIG STRAPPING COLT around   still cant believe you ever questioned she was preggers hehehe  cmon baby get a move on!
		
Click to expand...

Oh i know don't blame her she sounds slightly like a penguin with those udders slapping together  Oh god i know face palm moment 



Parachute said:



			She is truely gorgeous. I will be honest in saying, I expected a 'WE HAVE A FOAL' post 
 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you lovely  I think this weekend it must be soon ? 



Supertrooper said:



			I think she's bagged up more. Bless her, she must be feeling uncomfortable now xx
		
Click to expand...

Ah glad it isn't just me  Oh i bet poor girly


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

tinap said:



			Aw I think she can be forgiven for being a bit grumpy bless her  I bet she's well & truly fed up now, she's huge! xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh i know i just laughed at her  she even chased Holly away with her big rubber lips pulled back


----------



## Shysmum (5 April 2013)

Oh poor Tess - do you think the pressure of fame, AND having a foalie is getting to her


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (5 April 2013)

Crikey thats a big boy in there!


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Oh poor Tess - do you think the pressure of fame, AND having a foalie is getting to her 

Click to expand...

I think it's gone straight to her head  she asked for filtered apple water today  


TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Crikey thats a big boy in there! 

Click to expand...

Certainly is ! knowing our luck she was bred with some belgium warmblood


----------



## Clannad48 (5 April 2013)

Lovely pics - mind you on looking at the last one my daughter desperately wants to know how you manage to keep your fingernails so long


----------



## Polos Mum (5 April 2013)

She has my sympathy, I'm heavily pregnant and it's really rubbish! You feel rubbish, you can't do anything you normally would and strange people keep looking at your bits ! 

And I'm not as close as (for my 50p's worth) she is !!


----------



## Spring Feather (5 April 2013)

Okay well after looking at todays photos I don't think she'll foal tomorrow morning.  She still looks a few days away to me.  I'll go for Monday morning she'll foal, now.


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

Sorry has to fire up the iPod as hho on my laptop kept kicking me out  but for my nails I use cheap body moistoiroser and rub into nails and alway use clear nail varnish to keep strong  SF that will be 2 weeks so makes sense ! And polo I bet lugging a mini person about !


----------



## Parachute (5 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Ah thank you lovely  I think this weekend it must be soon ? 

Click to expand...

You're very welcome dear  
It better be tomorrow


----------



## TandD (5 April 2013)

i was so sure it was going to be tonite! but i think there may be 2 or 3 days left yet...poor girl, she does look huge!

id get her tail plaited put! keeps it out of the way and keeps her cleaner and less for you to wash afterwards! (she has a lovely tail! - one thing about tb's..they have no tail!) and also when she does foal... if you catch her  you can fold it up and put a tail bandage round dock and folded up end!


----------



## Spring Feather (5 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			SF that will be 2 weeks so makes sense !
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think your vet was pretty much spot on with dating her.  The very first piccie you showed of Tessy I think was misleading us all with her markings and the way it was taken because she's never looked like that again in any of the later pictures.  She's still round and although you can clearly see the foal has dropped it still doesn't look like it's in position to pop out right at this moment in time.  Her teats are starting to expand a bit and her bag is getting a bit more full with each piccie so she is getting there slowly


----------



## ludlow (5 April 2013)

I haven't posted on this thread but have been obsessively following it daily for updates!  I can't wait until the foal makes an appearance..very exciting times!  I have no idea how you're managing to study and cope with the impending arrival...serious kudos to you!  Best of luck x


----------



## caitlineloise (5 April 2013)

Not commented yet as more of a lurker with nothing helpful to add! But been following this from the start! How exciting it is!
My guess is a piebald colt, more white than black!! 
Would add numerous smilies but on my phone, good look T and Abbie


----------



## cheeryplatypus (5 April 2013)

Tonight?
Hope so


----------



## HBM1 (5 April 2013)

That's quite a bag she has going there - I am going to guess for tomorrow night....


----------



## rainer (5 April 2013)

C'mon mini T  tonight pleeeeeaaaaassssseeee!!!!


----------



## OldNag (5 April 2013)

Goodness poor Tessybear must be fed up by now. I was a week late with my first and can remember feeling HUGE and so uncomfortable. 
Come on foalie x


----------



## _GG_ (5 April 2013)

Wow, I was sure MiniT would be here by now. Hope it's tonight! X


----------



## LittleMonster (5 April 2013)

Aww bless her! Goodluck if i miss anything!  And glad shes made it to the weekend! Hope your okay and not too tired!


----------



## Buds_mum (5 April 2013)

Sunday I hope  I'm away all day tomo hehe x


----------



## Valadictory (5 April 2013)

Anyone else think we could maybe put together and have a H&H mini baby shower? /slinks away


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2013)

Starting to slacken off round the quarters. Exciting


----------



## weesophz (5 April 2013)

feel sorry for anyone else whos horse is foaling atm, going totally unnoticed haha!


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			That's quite a bag she has going there - I am going to guess for tomorrow night....
		
Click to expand...

It is growing but not enough i don't think 



rainer said:



			C'mon mini T  tonight pleeeeeaaaaassssseeee!!!! 

Click to expand...

Tonight would be fab !



OldNag said:



			Goodness poor Tessybear must be fed up by now. I was a week late with my first and can remember feeling HUGE and so uncomfortable. 
Come on foalie x
		
Click to expand...

I can only imagine she looks down in the dumps 



_GG_ said:



			Wow, I was sure MiniT would be here by now. Hope it's tonight! X
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed  x



LittleBecky said:



			Aww bless her! Goodluck if i miss anything!  And glad shes made it to the weekend! Hope your okay and not too tired!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely, I'm fine stressed with school but getting there 



Buds_mum said:



			Sunday I hope  I'm away all day tomo hehe x
		
Click to expand...

Tessy said she will keep her legs crossed 



Valadictory said:



			Anyone else think we could maybe put together and have a H&H mini baby shower? /slinks away
		
Click to expand...

Oh no don't worry thank you so much for the offer though but i think we are prepared now  ... i think 



amymay said:



			Starting to slacken off round the quarters. Exciting
		
Click to expand...

Yes her quarters really have slackened ! it is 



weesophz said:



			feel sorry for anyone else whos horse is foaling atm, going totally unnoticed haha!
		
Click to expand...

Ah i know  That's why i kept it to one thread i don't want to start peeing people off


----------



## weesophz (5 April 2013)

sorry that wasnt a dig at you abbie haha! just cos everyones so excited about mini T as its been such a surprise, where as most other will probs be planned hehe


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			sorry that wasnt a dig at you abbie haha! just cos everyones so excited about mini T as its been such a surprise, where as most other will probs be planned hehe
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't worry i didn't think it was  But i do know what you mean ! I'm looking forwards to hearing about MyNutmegs foaly and of course Dee !


----------



## dalesslave (5 April 2013)

finally got to the end of 70 pages and i think its going to be a bay colt finer and cleaner legged than tessy born early sunday morning.


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

dalesslave said:



			finally got to the end of 70 pages and i think its going to be a bay colt finer and cleaner legged than tessy born early sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin heck you do deserve a prize  a foal maybe  added your guess.


----------



## Barney&Buzz (5 April 2013)

Did you add mine? x


----------



## tessybear (5 April 2013)

No must of missed it Barney  sorry !


----------



## Ravenwood (5 April 2013)

Argghhhh - I purposely did not jump to the last page to find the outcome (bit like reading the last few pages of a book  ) but slowly read each post, page by page, the anticipation gaining, getting more excited but get to the end and still no foal! 

I bet she will foal down tomorrow - at about 4.15pm when we are all sitting down watching the National  

And if so, maybe the winner of the National will give you inspiration for Mini T's name


----------



## Barney&Buzz (5 April 2013)

No worries my sweet.
 I am puing my guess on, A piebald colt with more black than white, dark head with an even white blaze, dark tail. If hairy to be named Thunder, if fine named Tex. :-D. Its what I wanted but i got a dark bay with a small half moon of white on his face. His mum (my mare) is blue and white.


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 April 2013)

HURRY UP !!!!


----------



## OldNag (6 April 2013)

Still no foal? I have no fingernails left at all now. It must be this weekend, surely? Hope Mum isn't too fed up!


----------



## Sheep (6 April 2013)

Just wanted to say how admirably you have dealt with this entire situation- I'm not sure many would be able to handle it with such maturity and your easy acceptance of advice offered by more experienced posters is refreshing  and it was lovely to see your feelings develop from  to  about the imminent arrival of foalie.

I have been following this since the initial vet thread and while I hadn't yet commented, I just wanted to wish you and Tessy all the very best and also admit that I've been checking this thread every morning first thing _just_ in case..


----------



## meandmrblue (6 April 2013)

Hoping mini t will arrive tonight early morning then we can have all day to look at foalie photos


----------



## kat2290 (6 April 2013)

Can't wait for today's update, lots and lots of piccies please! I think it will be today


----------



## cm2581 (6 April 2013)

Aw come on abbie!! Put us out our misery this morning! !!!!


----------



## Janette (6 April 2013)

Sheep said:



			Just wanted to say how admirably you have dealt with this entire situation- I'm not sure many would be able to handle it with such maturity and your easy acceptance of advice offered by more experienced posters is refreshing  and it was lovely to see your feelings develop from  to  about the imminent arrival of foalie.

I have been following this since the initial vet thread and while I hadn't yet commented, I just wanted to wish you and Tessy all the very best and also admit that I've been checking this thread every morning first thing _just_ in case.. 

Click to expand...

Ditto this.
Looking forward to the pics when Tess decides that keeping us in suspense has got a bit boring


----------



## mynutmeg (6 April 2013)

Can't quote as house Internet is down :-( but re overshadowing other foalies, not a prob - I'm following this as avidly as anyone else and it's actually really good for me to see all the changes as theyre happening as you're about 1 month ahead of me and Roo


----------



## Shysmum (6 April 2013)

checking in


----------



## Racergirl (6 April 2013)

Me too - where is it?? It's definately not cold tessy, no need to keep hold of it.....


----------



## cheeryplatypus (6 April 2013)

No news yet?
Maybe she's busy


----------



## RaYandFinn (6 April 2013)

Eeeeeek! Come on Tess!! Mini T has about a million aunties waiting!!!


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (6 April 2013)

Come on girly, you can't keep us all in suspense any longer!


----------



## ralph and maverick (6 April 2013)

I was sure I'd be reading that there is a little colt.
Come on tessy it's lovely out there now!!!


----------



## Em123 (6 April 2013)

Post post post!!!!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

GUESS WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!! DUN DUN DUN


there is no sight of mini t 

I have just had a fantastic lie in and are yet to pootle down to the field where mum has turned her out but will take some photos in a bit i am waiting for the straw lady to appear 

I have read every comment i promise by HHO keeps kicking me out to quote people at the moment, thank you for being so kind everyone  

A very refreshed 
Abbie 
x


----------



## weesophz (6 April 2013)

my heart skipped a beat when i read the GUESS WHAT you cruel girl!  haha glad you got a good rest and feel good  xx


----------



## pogface (6 April 2013)

I'm going skiing today and I know I'm going to miss the birth!!!! Will have to ask Billie to keep me informed.... Good luck tessy and Abbie!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			my heart skipped a beat when i read the GUESS WHAT you cruel girl!  haha glad you got a good rest and feel good  xx
		
Click to expand...

 sorry i couldn't help myself  Thank you lovely ! i needed it x



pogface said:



			I'm going skiing today and I know I'm going to miss the birth!!!! Will have to ask Billie to keep me informed.... Good luck tessy and Abbie!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh noo  well i hope you have a fantastic time and enjoy yourself ! x thank you


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (6 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			GUESS WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!! DUN DUN DUN
x
		
Click to expand...

That was mean!!!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 April 2013)

I am predicting Tessy will have a pale green unicorn (filly) with 5 white stockings and one blue eye and two brown eyes. She will whistle Rule Britannia when she sees you and prefer Cheerios to grass. However, she will win the Breeders Cup, the Grand national and the Malaysian Grand Prix xxxxxxxxxxx

......can you tell I'm getting impatient....? )))

Come on Tessybear!!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

Wildforestpony18 said:



			That was mean!!!! 

Click to expand...

-looks over shoulder- 

who me ?

never


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (6 April 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			I am predicting Tessy will have a pale green unicorn (filly) with 5 white stockings and one blue eye and two brown eyes. She will whistle Rule Britannia when she sees you and prefer Cheerios to grass. However, she will win the Breeders Cup, the Grand national and the Malaysian Grand Prix xxxxxxxxxxx

......can you tell I'm getting impatient....? )))

Come on Tessybear!!
		
Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			I am predicting Tessy will have a pale green unicorn (filly) with 5 white stockings and one blue eye and two brown eyes. She will whistle Rule Britannia when she sees you and prefer Cheerios to grass. However, she will win the Breeders Cup, the Grand national and the Malaysian Grand Prix xxxxxxxxxxx

......can you tell I'm getting impatient....? )))

Come on Tessybear!!
		
Click to expand...

It better be something special with how long it's keeping us


----------



## DJ (6 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			GUESS WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!! DUN DUN DUN

x
		
Click to expand...


And in my poorly state this morning i read that as she`s had Foalie and it`s a Dun     ... Stranger things have happened i suppose 



Now then, Mrs TessyBear esquiress .... I do believe you have had quite long enough to cook this wee foalie, and it`s just plain bad form keeping us all waiting like this. Now hurry along and start pushing ... Thank you


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

daisysp8 said:



			And in my poorly state this morning i read that as she`s had Foalie and it`s a Dun     ... Stranger things have happened i suppose 



Now then, Mrs TessyBear esquiress .... I do believe you have had quite long enough to cook this wee foalie, and it`s just plain bad form keeping us all waiting like this. Now hurry along and start pushing ... Thank you 

Click to expand...

 woops sorry 

Oh i will blackmail her later.... no hobnobs untill Mini T is out


----------



## DJ (6 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh i will blackmail her later.... no hobnobs untill Mini T is out 

Click to expand...


Bringing out the big guns there .... withholding hobnobs will definitely produce a foalie ... no one can hold out on the oaty goodness .... mmmuuhahahahahah ... i like your style


----------



## Miss Horse lover (6 April 2013)

I just checked and was excited when I saw the Guess What. You naughty naughty girl tessybear teasing us like that  I still think she'll start Sunday night and mini t will be here early Monday morning. 

Did you get my guess tessybear just incase you missed it with everything going on xxxxxx


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (6 April 2013)

Come on Mini T! There's sunshine and I promise it's warmer!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

daisysp8 said:



			Bringing out the big guns there .... withholding hobnobs will definitely produce a foalie ... no one can hold out on the oaty goodness .... mmmuuhahahahahah ... i like your style 

Click to expand...

Times like this call for big measures.... we will get a foal soon  



Miss Horse lover said:



			I just checked and was excited when I saw the Guess What. You naughty naughty girl tessybear teasing us like that  I still think she'll start Sunday night and mini t will be here early Monday morning. 

Did you get my guess tessybear just incase you missed it with everything going on xxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Heehee sorry ! couldnt help myself 

Oh no sorry i have not got any new messages in my message box, are you sure you sent it ? try re-sending sorry i am not ignoring you  x


----------



## Mariposa (6 April 2013)

Clearly this is playing on my mind as I dreamt about little coloured foals last night! Come on Tessy!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

*Day 9*

The sun has got his hat on and he is coming out to play hip hip hip huray 
Lovely mild day here in fenland  Tessy is making the most of having the bottom half of the padock opened up with some lovely grass to eat whilst it is dry ! Not really any change from yesterdays photos and she doesn't appear to have bagged up much more but just before her boobies the skin on her belly has swollen quite a lot ! not sure if this is normal hence me flapping about like a headless chicken thinking she was dying... easy mistake to make 

Tess is in such a better mood then yesterday and was her usual self if not slightly more clingy if that makes sense ?  I mean she always has fantastic leadrope manners and just tootles behind you never goes infront of you at all eve when she spooks she dances on the spot  but today i unclipped the lead rope and she stuck to my side following me down to the padock ! 

I have posted a photo of Uncle Scoob the neighbours lovely gelding, one of those gelding that should have been a mare, he screams like a girl and apparantly gets very broody around foals  Him and Tess have formed a lovely bond since Scoobs little  friend had to be pts due to tearing every single tendon in his front leg   so Tess has taken upon the caring motherly role for a horse who doesn't really bother with others she has been very nice grooming him over the fence and even playing 






Now on to the photos of Mummy bear:





















Sorry they are not that brilliant, I had such a strange dream last night to as i know someone said they dreamt about Mini T ... well i dreamt that I was pregnant  and i didn't realise until 2 weeks before it was born and thought i was just getting really fat  woke up very, very confused



*AND A HUUUUGGGEEEE THANK YOU TO LIATH AS OUR LEATHER FOAL HEADCOLLAR CAME TODAY ADDRESSED TO MINI T !!!!*


----------



## HollyWoozle (6 April 2013)

Love Uncle Scoob! Bet he is willing Tess to have mini T soon too, no doubt he's curious as well!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

HollyWoozle said:



			Love Uncle Scoob! Bet he is willing Tess to have mini T soon too, no doubt he's curious as well!
		
Click to expand...

Oh he is such a lovely boy  have had the honour of being offered to ride him when his owner starts him again over summer  oh i bet !


----------



## Fransurrey (6 April 2013)

I've had those dreams, lol! Did you check your stomach?


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

Fransurrey said:



			I've had those dreams, lol! Did you check your stomach? 

Click to expand...

Yes  and felt nervous of seeing my parents  it was very realistic and very confusing


----------



## GrumpyHero (6 April 2013)

I have a feeling mini T will make an appearance this weekend!!!


----------



## Megibo (6 April 2013)

COME ON MUMMA BEAR! OUT WITH IT! 

And yes I hate those pregnancy dreams as they feel far too real!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

jess_ said:



			I have a feeling mini T will make an appearance this weekend!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so i am far to fed up of waiting  



Megibo said:



			COME ON MUMMA BEAR! OUT WITH IT! 

And yes I hate those pregnancy dreams as they feel far too real!
		
Click to expand...

I know i did the blackmail of no hobnobs so hopefully  

They are, very scary !


----------



## LittleMonster (6 April 2013)

No foalie yet  Vet did say two weeks so shes getting closer  
Cant quote but glad the headcollar has arrived! (what a lovely person to send) and im sorry to hear your stressed  and i hope your okay! And you bave managed to catxh some sleep! X


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2013)

This thread is a killer, I spend most of the day checking up on my phone if Mini T has made his appearance yet 

Come on Tessy, we are all rooting for you..!!!!

And you Abbie, you must be tearing your hair out by now..!!!!


----------



## Strawbz (6 April 2013)

Hi Abbie, Tessy and Mini T 

I'm an occasional lurker but I've registered especially to join the Tessybear and Mini T appreciation club 

I was researching something and ended up here on the same day that you posted this thread and it's been a breath of fresh air to see all the support and your updates posted here.

Sending lots of easy foaling thoughts your way.

And my guess is a chestnut colt, good bone but not as heavy as TB, 2 white stockings and a white star, and a paler mane and tail that will go Flaxen when he is older


----------



## Spring Feather (6 April 2013)

Alrighty, well going by those pictures, if Tessy were mine and I wasn't milk testing to know for sure then I would go on full blown foal watch tonight.  I still have a feeling she may wait till Monday morning but personally I wouldn't risk gut feeling now.  She looks soooo close to being ready now.  I'd say we're going to have an HHO foaly very soon   Good luck and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Shysmum (6 April 2013)

I THOUGHT SHE'D HAD A DUN FOAL !!!!  

 OMG, this waiting is killing me !


----------



## Caballito (6 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I THOUGHT SHE'D HAD A DUN FOAL !!!!   !
		
Click to expand...

Glad I wasn't the only one who thought that. Nearly spat out my tea in fact!


----------



## On the Hoof (6 April 2013)

Well along with the rest of the world have been following the mini t thread from the beginning -just lurking - but could bear the suspense no longer and had to register to post my best 'pushing' vibes - c'mon Tess!! We want mini-t now...

Even had to take my iPad away with me this weekend so I did'nt miss anything!


----------



## ibot (6 April 2013)

Its good to see i am not alone in staying near the computer "just in case" 
Abbie hope you have had a chance to catch up on some rest and you and tessy are taking it easy
xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (6 April 2013)

Well since the sun is getting warmer and those boobies look mighty full I would say anytime now.......hopefully she will go with my foal when weather is warmer idea


----------



## Shanny_mare (6 April 2013)

I give up! I was planning on lurking until I could say congratulations but she's hanging on so long I just had to post to say how much I've enjoyed reading this thread - everyone has been so lovely 
I didn't read the first thread until after I'd seen this one as I've been going through a bad patch with my old girl and didn't want to read any more bad news - but that one, this and the fantastic support that TB's had have made me feel much more cheerful.
No guesses as to foalie but best wishes and hoping that all goes well - looks as if it'll be soon anyway


----------



## ridefast (6 April 2013)

I think she'll hang on for another week. Unless we get really bad weather, she's probably waiting for a thunder lightening ice sleet snow and hail storm


----------



## Supertrooper (6 April 2013)

She's got to have her by Monday cause I'm going on holiday and I need to know...........


----------



## Liath (6 April 2013)

Glad the headcollar arrived safely!

C'mon Mini T- my phone battery can't take much more of this repeated checking in!!


----------



## Pippity (6 April 2013)

A BOGOF foal arrived at my yard today! Sadly, he's more of a weanling than a foal, so I've missed the utterly adorable stage with him. 

I guess I'll have to rely on Tessybear, if she'd ever evict the foal from her belly! Come on, Tess! I need my foal-fix!


----------



## Buds_mum (6 April 2013)

Oh c'mon tessy!!!! 

So can't wait to see the gorgeous foal  Gonna be beautiful of course!! So excited.


----------



## SuperCoblet (6 April 2013)

I think tomorrow night, little piebald colt


----------



## Shysmum (6 April 2013)

Liathh  that's so lovely - sure we'll get lots of piccies of Mini T wearing it 

I wish there was something practical I could do to help - bet loads of us do.


----------



## ralph and maverick (6 April 2013)

Ok I think you should call foalie Mini T as I think the whole world now know who Mini T is! And whoever the lucky person is who eventually ends up with Mini T will have a very famous horsey!! 
His name will be recognised all over! 
Hope Tessy is ok and you also


----------



## ralph and maverick (6 April 2013)

Ooh forgot to say how lovely it is also that Liath sent the foalie headcollar. Some truly lovely people about.


----------



## Bionic Boy (6 April 2013)

I have lurked up until now but come on Tessy Bear enough is enough. 
Do you think she is waiting until she gets 1000 posts before she pushes?


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 April 2013)

She's going to need a bra if those boobies get any bigger !


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

ibot said:



			Its good to see i am not alone in staying near the computer "just in case" 
Abbie hope you have had a chance to catch up on some rest and you and tessy are taking it easy
xx
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you I did although have spent the last 4 hours doing coursework my head is banging and tablets have zero effect  Tessy has spent all day eating so is more than happy 



Shanny_mare said:



			I give up! I was planning on lurking until I could say congratulations but she's hanging on so long I just had to post to say how much I've enjoyed reading this thread - everyone has been so lovely 
I didn't read the first thread until after I'd seen this one as I've been going through a bad patch with my old girl and didn't want to read any more bad news - but that one, this and the fantastic support that TB's had have made me feel much more cheerful.
No guesses as to foalie but best wishes and hoping that all goes well - looks as if it'll be soon anyway 

Click to expand...

Ah i hope your girl is allright always here if you need a chat hun ? but it is amazing the support from everyone   Thank you x



Liath said:



			Glad the headcollar arrived safely!

C'mon Mini T- my phone battery can't take much more of this repeated checking in!!
		
Click to expand...

Chuckled at the " To Mini T"  Thank you lovely x



Pippity said:



			A BOGOF foal arrived at my yard today! Sadly, he's more of a weanling than a foal, so I've missed the utterly adorable stage with him. 

I guess I'll have to rely on Tessybear, if she'd ever evict the foal from her belly! Come on, Tess! I need my foal-fix!
		
Click to expand...

Oooo how exciting 



Buds_mum said:



			Oh c'mon tessy!!!! 

So can't wait to see the gorgeous foal  Gonna be beautiful of course!! So excited.
		
Click to expand...

She must be fed up by now  I hope so unless its bred with a moose 



SuperCoblet said:



			I think tomorrow night, little piebald colt 

Click to expand...

Added for you 



Shysmum said:



			Liathh  that's so lovely - sure we'll get lots of piccies of Mini T wearing it 

I wish there was something practical I could do to help - bet loads of us do.
		
Click to expand...

I was so grateful ! such a kind person, but you have all the support and kind words persuaded me foaly isn't such a bad thing lovely 



ralph and maverick said:



			Ok I think you should call foalie Mini T as I think the whole world now know who Mini T is! And whoever the lucky person is who eventually ends up with Mini T will have a very famous horsey!! 
His name will be recognised all over! 
Hope Tessy is ok and you also 

Click to expand...

 i like it, well that's why i made this thread i would have loved to know Tessy bears origins 



Daydream Dolly said:



			All OK Abbie ? x
		
Click to expand...

Yes thank you lovely ! was doing more work  4 odd hours of it   x



ralph and maverick said:



			Ooh forgot to say how lovely it is also that Liath sent the foalie headcollar. Some truly lovely people about.
		
Click to expand...




Bionic Boy said:



			I have lurked up until now but come on Tessy Bear enough is enough. 
Do you think she is waiting until she gets 1000 posts before she pushes? 

Click to expand...

I think she is, she has a laptop hidden in her stable somewhere and grumbles at the pervy photos 


Carefreegirl said:



			She's going to need a bra if those boobies get any bigger !
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant laughed out loud at that one


----------



## Mariposa (6 April 2013)

If she's born today and she is a she, you could call her Aurora after the National winner


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

Mariposa said:



			If she's born today and she is a she, you could call her Aurora after the National winner 

Click to expand...

Im just glad weirdAl < i think that was one of the horses racing name ?

Didn't win  I must admit im not into the whole racing thing


----------



## Megibo (6 April 2013)

I vote you call the foal Sid after the sloth, as it is taking agggeeess!!


----------



## tessybear (6 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			I vote you call the foal Sid after the sloth, as it is taking agggeeess!!
		
Click to expand...

ha! i know Tess looks fed up now, just wait till its rocketing about around her on its spindly little legs


----------



## Po Knee (6 April 2013)

Still no bubba, huh? 

D'you think it could be wind??


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (6 April 2013)

Still no?  boohoo, more waiting


----------



## armchair_rider (6 April 2013)

Hurry up Tess. I have a plane to catch in 16 hours time


----------



## Slightlyconfused (6 April 2013)

Off to bed tess, I want a foalie, more black than white patches filly called Rissa, when I wake up please


----------



## Gloi (6 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 9*
 Not really any change from yesterdays photos and she doesn't appear to have bagged up much more but just before her boobies the skin on her belly has swollen quite a lot ! not sure if this is normal hence me flapping about like a headless chicken thinking she was dying... easy mistake to make 

Click to expand...

Yes, it's normal and it will swell up more yet.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (7 April 2013)

I reckon it will be a piebald colt, born Sundayn ight, with black tail & head but more white than black.


----------



## Adopter (7 April 2013)

Love this thread, but have to say I think any name other than Mini T will not get used, just think this foal is so well known before it is born, any appearance at a show in its future will cause a stir and we will all remember   ' Mini T'.

I think it may be piebold, I love white legs, mane and tail, and then more black than white on the body

looking forward to seeing what news tomorrow brings


----------



## tankgirl1 (7 April 2013)

STILL no Mini T? Sheesh girl, get a move on


----------



## OldNag (7 April 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Montyforever (7 April 2013)

I'm putting my guess in! A grey cobby colt  chop chop tess!


----------



## Carefreegirl (7 April 2013)

HURRY UP !


----------



## TrasaM (7 April 2013)

Come on Tessy ! You are keeping us all in suspense ...why are we waiting whyyy are we waiiittting


----------



## circuit dancer (7 April 2013)

She's being very smart holding on for the better weather.     Been checking every day x times.  

Come on tess the sun is shining!


----------



## Buds_mum (7 April 2013)

Just checking in  good morning everyone!


----------



## Cheiro1 (7 April 2013)

Another one checking in before going to do anything else!!  

PUSHHHHH TESSSSSSSS!


----------



## rainer (7 April 2013)

Good morning I'm off to work but checking regularly on here 
C'mon tess today is the day!


----------



## Racergirl (7 April 2013)

Another check in - tessy it would be very mean of you to hold out, your poor mum has school again after today and she's going to be no good to man nor beast not tessybears if you don't get a wriggle on !!!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

No foal again :-( humph. -stamps feet- will do a full update later


----------



## redmone (7 April 2013)

Imagine if this was all made up.

Best. Troll. Ever!!!!!

I know its not Tessy, but how funny would it be


----------



## cm2581 (7 April 2013)

Redmone that is a very norty thing to say!! People will now be off thinking of the best and most believable troll posts and we'll all be sucked in and it will be your fault!!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

What if I photoshopped a foal in  sadly I don't have the skills to do such a thing,


----------



## redmone (7 April 2013)

Hehehehe sorry!!!


----------



## Boxers (7 April 2013)

Still no foal?  What are you up to Tess?  Rain is forecast later in the week, so have it now while it's dry, then you can have duvet days with your baby when the rain comes.


----------



## indie999 (7 April 2013)

Ha...checking in time too.....I think Miss Mummy is going to quietly produce and you will be last to know! Along with us all..........good luck am hoping the warm weather will get those hormones for delivery tripped....I think she will have a "mini me"!


----------



## redmone (7 April 2013)

Tessybear I think hho would explode if you did that!!!


----------



## _GG_ (7 April 2013)

I am thinking Tessybear is holding out to make sure the arctic winds and temperatures are definitely gone. 

Do hope she hurries up for you through. Xxx


----------



## ibot (7 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			Still no foal?  What are you up to Tess?  Rain is forecast later in the week, so have it now while it's dry, then you can have duvet days with your baby when the rain comes.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like bliss  Love duvet days with my rugrats


----------



## Jools2345 (7 April 2013)

my friends bogof we waited for,the vet internalled said foal was in birthing canal 8-10 max till due date, 8wks later we were very tired and grumpy-mare ran off to her stable when she was getting her in (never done it before) foal was born within 4 hrs

hopefully your vet is more accurate


----------



## Polos Mum (7 April 2013)

She's just waiting for a day when everyone is destracted by something else so she can sneek it out - perhaps she hasn't heard of the internet yet !!


----------



## Shysmum (7 April 2013)

Checking in here too    Lots of vibes to tess and hugs to you abbie  xxx


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (7 April 2013)

Just checking in


----------



## weesophz (7 April 2013)

cmon tess!


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (7 April 2013)

Well it's Sunday now. She's either taking the mick OR she's faking the pregnancy as an excuse to get fat...very disappointed in you Tess; very unfair to keep us all waiting.


*sigh...*






Any foal now?....





How about now?...


HURRY UP GOD DAMMIT!! Abbie, stick your head up and 'ave a look if it's on it's way.. xx


----------



## Strawbz (7 April 2013)

Checking in too


----------



## Parachute (7 April 2013)

Still no baby! Aw c,mon Tess!!!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

*Day 10* ( DOUBLE DIGITS - HAPPY DANCE- )


I shall let the video do the talking: 
( Thank god for computer smart sisters i had no chance without her help) 
( also excuse talking to both Bailey and Tess as if they are babies  )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FytHeBppEtA&feature=youtu.be
^^^^^ WATCH^^^^^^  with sound so it makes sense


----------



## fallenangel123 (7 April 2013)

I've been following this thread since the beginning and the suspense is killing me!! Goodness knows what it's doing to you op!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 April 2013)

She is looking good, well and as big as a whale , come one Tess I really need to get some house work/ job searching done!!!


----------



## meandmrblue (7 April 2013)

Oh my she is huge,can't be much longer


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

fallenangel123 said:



			I've been following this thread since the beginning and the suspense is killing me!! Goodness knows what it's doing to you op!!
		
Click to expand...

 i must say im actually not that bad at the moment


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			She is looking good, well and as big as a whale , come one Tess I really need to get some house work/ job searching done!!!

Click to expand...

She is huuuge, im sure it will be soon  Good luck with the job search x



meandmrblue said:



			Oh my she is huge,can't be much longer
		
Click to expand...

She certainly is !


----------



## Mariposa (7 April 2013)

Morning all, just checking in. Saw this thread was at the top of the page and got so excited...!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Awwww Abbie !
How lovely was that !
I feel I know her a bit better now ....
Mini T is going to be worth a small fortune ! x

Click to expand...

 i can do more videos now my fantastic brain box sister helped me with youtube  
x


----------



## Adopter (7 April 2013)

She is so friendly it is lovely the way she is so nice natured and follows you, even if that makes picture taking difficult!


----------



## Strawbz (7 April 2013)

She's looking fantastic and so chilled. My girl does the same whenever a camera is out


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			She is so friendly it is lovely the way she is so nice natured and follows you, even if that makes picture taking difficult!
		
Click to expand...

She is such a lovely girl  if i can say that without being bias


----------



## Mahoganybay (7 April 2013)

Aww what a lovely pony, I bet she is a fab mum! Hope that the foal comes soon and without fuss! 

Lots of Horse & Hound aunties all waiting with baited breath! The very best of luck to you both!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (7 April 2013)

Bless her, she's such a cutie!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			She's looking fantastic and so chilled. My girl does the same whenever a camera is out 

Click to expand...

Thank you and aww it's rather cute but also annoying 



Mahoganybay said:



			Aww what a lovely pony, I 
bet she is a fab mum! Hope that the foal comes soon and without fuss! 

Lots of Horse & Hound aunties all waiting with baited breath! The very best of luck to you both!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you she is very patient so im sure she will be great


----------



## WelshD (7 April 2013)

Love the video


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

HorsesHavingFun said:



			Bless her, she's such a cutie!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  x



WelshD said:



			Love the video 

Click to expand...

I have got the hang of it now so can upload ones of Mini T tearing about


----------



## tankgirl1 (7 April 2013)

Aww what a sweetheart following you round


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

tankgirl1 said:



			Aww what a sweetheart following you round 

Click to expand...

It was like follow the leader, she followed me and then Scooby didn't want to be by hiself so followed Tess 

Dr. Dolittle


----------



## Supertrooper (7 April 2013)

She's so lovely xx


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Thank you super


----------



## Coblover63 (7 April 2013)

Awww, she's just so gorgeous....


----------



## alwaysbroke (7 April 2013)

Aha haven't posted before but have been lurking to hear the news of Tess and baby, loved watching the vid, she reminds me so much of a wonderful mare Peggy, that brought me back to owning horses many years ago, happy memories
Can't wait to see Tessy's baby


----------



## LittleMonster (7 April 2013)

Video was very cute  shes holding on for too long! I neex to do job searching too! 
Hope your are okay Abbie and hope your still catching some sleep! Keeping my eye on this thread like always/and everyone else xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 April 2013)

tessybear said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FytHeBppEtA&feature=youtu.be
^^^^^ WATCH^^^^^^  with sound so it makes sense 

Click to expand...

So sweet! Love how she follows you!

Sigh, I just love this forum, keeping me entertained  Is the Tessy baby thread going to make it as most popular thread in the mag?!


----------



## Liath (7 April 2013)

I have the same problem trying to take photos of my boy! Bless her she's huge and gorgeous! That's a big colt she's cooking


----------



## Buds_mum (7 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 10* ( DOUBLE DIGITS - HAPPY DANCE- )


I shall let the video do the talking: 
( Thank god for computer smart sisters i had no chance without her help) 
( also excuse talking to both Bailey and Tess as if they are babies  )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FytHeBppEtA&feature=youtu.be
^^^^^ WATCH^^^^^^  with sound so it makes sense 

Click to expand...

Awww just so sweet. She is gorgeous. I so want to meet mini t, she is so chilled


----------



## Toffee44 (7 April 2013)

Love that noise 

Tessy come on!!!!!! We need foal fix.

Bet it's a tri coloured filly


----------



## Bertolie (7 April 2013)

Come on Tessy, my life at the moment revolves around checking this thread! 

She is such a lovely mare and I bet her foal is going to be gorgeous!

Know know if you saw my prediction but I'm saying brown colt with four white socks and white blaze.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 April 2013)

Loved the nickering - what a lovely girl she is.

I'm proud to be a Tessybear HHO Auntie


----------



## Sven (7 April 2013)

On the basis that this is a "lazy foal" my bet is a colt and same colouring as Mum. 

I think I must be responsible for half the hits as I keep checking on various laptops, iPads etc.  The suspense is killing!


----------



## suffolkmare (7 April 2013)

On my friend's behalf...Snap! Well I shall be following your thread and posting updates (and pics if that's ok with friend) of Penny and her secret surprise that made itself known today! Best wishes Tessy!


----------



## Shysmum (7 April 2013)

In the pub, gasp, and checking in again! Raising a Becks to tess xx hubs and I adore the video. Xx


----------



## CalllyH (7 April 2013)

Oh that video is brilliant! Hello tessy!


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2013)

Can you get photos of her today?


----------



## Coblover63 (7 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Can you get photos of her today?
		
Click to expand...

We got the video instead today


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			We got the video instead today 

Click to expand...

Which is cute but not helpful in predicting anything


----------



## Marydoll (7 April 2013)

Nice vid, glad she's keeping well, hope foaly puts in an appearance soon


----------



## Asha (7 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 10* ( DOUBLE DIGITS - HAPPY DANCE- )


I shall let the video do the talking: 
( Thank god for computer smart sisters i had no chance without her help) 
( also excuse talking to both Bailey and Tess as if they are babies  )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FytHeBppEtA&feature=youtu.be
^^^^^ WATCH^^^^^^  with sound so it makes sense 

Click to expand...

Im another lurker, who is on 'Tessy watch'. Love the video, what a fantastic temperament she has, she is gorgeous.

Cant be long now. 

The one things that my mare did the week leading up to foaling on both occasions was that she became very loving and cuddly. Shes a sweet heart normally, but not one normally to come looking for cuddles. Then on the nights she has given birth, shes not been interested in me at all, and stands at the back of the stable giving me the 'go away' stare.

Come on baby T


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

*Day 10 continued *
I'm glad everyone liked the video  I will post plenty of videos once Mini T is here so you can see them running about like a hooligan ! Well here are today's pictures once she was tied up and i wasn't following me like a dog 

















And our token picture:


----------



## Shysmum (7 April 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Polos Mum (7 April 2013)

Sorry TB but I think she'll feel a bit more uncomfy and behave a little more out of character when she is 24 hours away - the video IMVHO she looked a little too chilled to be going into labour shortly - still a couple of days away!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely 



Polos Mum said:



			Sorry TB but I think she'll feel a bit more uncomfy and behave a little more out of character when she is 24 hours away - the video IMVHO she looked a little too chilled to be going into labour shortly - still a couple of days away!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's going to be any time soon possibly after wednesday her uddery bits have yet to bag up anymore... the closer to the weekend the better though


----------



## dianchi (7 April 2013)

My best indicator was her bottom, when that went loose and slack within 12hrs little one was here. Under tail pics will help!
Mine at least was a sociable 9am Sunday foal!


----------



## Racergirl (7 April 2013)

Shes so gorgeous....


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

dianchi said:



			My best indicator was her bottom, when that went loose and slack within 12hrs little one was here. Under tail pics will help!
Mine at least was a sociable 9am Sunday foal!
		
Click to expand...

Ah a sunday foal would be nice  Her bum hasn't changed since the other photos  why i didnt put any on but will do tomorrow 



Racergirl said:



			Shes so gorgeous.... 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2013)

I think she's laughing at us all in the last photo!  I also don't think she's going to be foaling tomorrow now based on todays photos.  Her belly still isn't right, it needs to go pointy first and it's still round.  Well one things for sure, baby will come as and when baby is ready to come.  It has to come out eventually


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I think she's laughing at us all in the last photo!  I also don't think she's going to be foaling tomorrow now based on todays photos.  Her belly still isn't right, it needs to go pointy first and it's still round.  Well one things for sure, baby will come as and when baby is ready to come.  It has to come out eventually 

Click to expand...

Very true SF she has gone from a lot of change to nothing all of a sudden Mares huh


----------



## Delicious_D (7 April 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I think she's laughing at us all in the last photo!  I also don't think she's going to be foaling tomorrow now based on todays photos.  Her belly still isn't right, it needs to go pointy first and it's still round.  Well one things for sure, baby will come as and when baby is ready to come.  It has to come out eventually 

Click to expand...

This, love the token pic


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Ok guys , which is going to happen first ?
Mini T arriving OR this thread hitting 100,000 views ? 

Hope all is well Abs x
		
Click to expand...

 Mini T or i will wrangle it out 

Everything is fine over this end nice relaxed sunday waiting for a lovely roast  x


----------



## Polos Mum (7 April 2013)

TB when Tessy has done her job you'll have to see about writing a book with all the tips from here and photos of her progress for everyone else who ends up with a BOGOF or who is a mini T fan!   

You could even ask Hovis for some comments as his books have done so well 

I'm sure there must be an orphan foal charity that would love the donations from a book as popular as miniT's would be!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			TB when Tessy has done her job you'll have to see about writing a book with all the tips from here and photos of her progress for everyone else who ends up with a BOGOF or who is a mini T fan!   

You could even ask Hovis for some comments as his books have done so well 

I'm sure there must be an orphan foal charity that would love the donations from a book as popular as miniT's would be!!
		
Click to expand...

What a fantastic idea !!!!!  << can you tell im excited about that.. i would love to do that it would be an amazing experience


----------



## Boxers (7 April 2013)

And our token picture:





[/QUOTE]


Oh my, I love your moustache Tess!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			And our token picture:





Click to expand...


Oh my, I love your moustache Tess![/QUOTE]

The one thing she is still a nightmare with is scissors, clipers etc round her face you risk chopping off those rubbery lips if you go for the tash... horrible thing


----------



## weesophz (7 April 2013)

been working all day and was hoping there would be a foalie! ah well  love the video, what a total sweetheart, pretty girlie


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

I know :-( thank you she is such a diva loves the camera !


----------



## JenHunt (7 April 2013)

still waiting!?!? 

come on Tessy!


----------



## Strawbz (7 April 2013)

Tessy just looks so relaxed about the whole thing bless her.

Lovely pictures as usual  I just showed them to a non horsey friend and he said she is gorgeous, as we all know  I don't know anything about foaling (well I didn't before I read this thread - thanks guys  ) so can't comment realistically but will guess at Tuesday morning. Now I'm excited that you are doing videos too 

Did you get my foal guess a few pages back Abbie?


----------



## Shadrid (7 April 2013)

Another one been following this thread but I just cannot wait until Mini T arrives to post! Tess is beautiful and I _luurve _the little nicker she gives to you on the video.

Without wanting to sound patronising (and prob not succeeding ) I am so impressed with the way you are handling this for your age. I think you would put alot of us <ahem> older HHO'ers to shame! x


----------



## mightymammoth (7 April 2013)

she's beautiful you must be so proud of her


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			Tessy just looks so relaxed about the whole thing bless her.

Lovely pictures as usual  I just showed them to a non horsey friend and he said she is gorgeous, as we all know  I don't know anything about foaling (well I didn't before I read this thread - thanks guys  ) so can't comment realistically but will guess at Tuesday morning. Now I'm excited that you are doing videos too 

Did you get my foal guess a few pages back Abbie?
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you im glad you liked them   no im sorry i must have missed it  x



Shadrid said:



			Another one been following this thread but I just cannot wait until Mini T arrives to post! Tess is beautiful and I _luurve _the little nicker she gives to you on the video.

Without wanting to sound patronising (and prob not succeeding ) I am so impressed with the way you are handling this for your age. I think you would put alot of us <ahem> older HHO'ers to shame! x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely she nickers at everyone  No thats really lovely and kind of you thank you, it was a shock but remaining in shock wouldnt help the situation so pulled my socks up and got on with it  x



Daydream Dolly said:



			I agree !
Abs you are a star , and Mini T could'nt have a better home to be born into 

Click to expand...

Thank you x well it would have been nice to have some time to plan but we will get along with the help on here i think  



victoria1980x said:



			she's beautiful you must be so proud of her 

Click to expand...

Thank you i really am she is my little star the reason i wake up in the morning


----------



## janei (7 April 2013)

Keep on visiting the thread with the hope that mini T will be here but no such luck!  Am back to work tomoz so my guess is tomorrow or Tuesday!   C'mon Tessy bear x


----------



## Strawbz (7 April 2013)

my guess is a chestnut colt, good bone but not as heavy as TB, 2 white stockings and a white star, and a paler mane and tail that will go flaxen when he is older


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Big hugs Abs ! 
Hope you're ok hun 
We are all here for you xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you i will need them if foal comes this week... i have my theory test on saturday and all the coursework i have been working on is due in Friday  x means a lot to me having people here for support  



janei said:



Keep on visiting the thread with the hope that mini T will be here but no such luck!  Am back to work tomoz so my guess is tomorrow or Tuesday!   C'mon Tessy bear x
		
Click to expand...

No appearance yet ... must be shy


----------



## EMZ (7 April 2013)

I've been more or a reader than a poster but jut wanted to wish u all the best of luck! COME ON MINI T!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			my guess is a chestnut colt, good bone but not as heavy as TB, 2 white stockings and a white star, and a paler mane and tail that will go flaxen when he is older 

Click to expand...

Added for you 

*Rightyo im going to close guessing as i have 3 pages of guesses to trawl through when foaly is here *


----------



## Hutchlou (7 April 2013)

Tess is so lovely, can't wait to see how Mini T turns out - my big lad is just like her, minus the swollen belly ;-)  & called TT, so I reckon Mini T is a perfect name anyway!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Hutchlou said:



			Tess is so lovely, can't wait to see how Mini T turns out - my big lad is just like her, minus the swollen belly ;-)  & called TT, so I reckon Mini T is a perfect name anyway!! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you ! Ah we have to see a picture now  you cannot say that and not put a picture god... tsk tsk


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (7 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you ! Ah we have to see a picture now  you cannot say that and not put a picture god... tsk tsk 

Click to expand...

Very true! People these days!


----------



## Hutchlou (7 April 2013)

Ha ha! Me, my mobile & Photobucket have never really got on...now if I could upload directly from Facebook I'd have bored you all to death with TT (& Orla) pics!!


----------



## tessybear (7 April 2013)

Hutchlou said:



			Ha ha! Me, my mobile & Photobucket have never really got on...now if I could upload directly from Facebook I'd have bored you all to death with TT (& Orla) pics!! 

Click to expand...

-stamps feet before flouncing away-


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (7 April 2013)

I have just read all 89 pages! Taken a very long time and was hoping for a foal at the end of it haha.

Surely it must be soon!


----------



## LittleMonster (8 April 2013)

Caught up! Did you get my guess? Lol dont worry if you didnt, 
Cant quote because im on phone, but i aggree with how you have handled this  
Good luck! Say hello to Tess and Baby T also can you tell them to wait till im in the office with internet hee hee!  x


----------



## bumper (8 April 2013)

I'm addicted to this thread. I've been on holiday...but still signing in to check up!

I'd like to add to other's comments: your mature attitude is lovely to witness my dear. If you were my daughter, I'd be very proud of you.


----------



## OldNag (8 April 2013)

Can't sleep and saw therewas a post at 2.30 so thought Mini might be here... Nope! 
;-)


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (8 April 2013)

OldN I was the same with your post I got excited thinking that mini T had arrived!....


----------



## OldNag (8 April 2013)

Sorry!


----------



## Buds_mum (8 April 2013)

Morning  just checking in!


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 April 2013)

HURRY UP 

Mines due to foal in 2 months and at this rate she'll have hers before Tessy


----------



## cm2581 (8 April 2013)

Aw COME ON TESSY! !!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 April 2013)

I get butterflies each time I open this post hoping to see Tessy has foaled!


----------



## Old Bat (8 April 2013)

Wow, just caught up with it all...very best of luck, it can't be long now!


----------



## rainer (8 April 2013)

Morning


----------



## zigzag (8 April 2013)

I do think we need updates earlier in the morning, the OP is up anyway checking Tessy


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (8 April 2013)

Another just doing the morning check-in, Come on Tessy! We're all waiting


----------



## MrsMozart (8 April 2013)

G'day  Doing my daily call in to see how it's going 

As I am the proud owner of a BOGOF foal (not my mare), whilst breeding etc etc etc, I can say that there can be a cracking out outcome


----------



## weesophz (8 April 2013)

there better be a foalie when im finished work!


----------



## SuperCoblet (8 April 2013)

Still no update so maybe?!


----------



## OldNag (8 April 2013)

SuperCoblet said:



			Still no update so maybe?!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh like your thinking! 
(getting very impatient here!)


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

No foal as of yet but have been some major changes over night will update when at home


----------



## doriangrey (8 April 2013)

Has to be today Tessy Bear, I've no fingernails left to chew   Good luck, Oh mah gawd .. I can't stand the suspense


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (8 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No foal as of yet but have been some major changes over night will update when at home 

Click to expand...

Yay!


----------



## _GG_ (8 April 2013)

I can't believe the regularity with which I am checking in on this thread. MiniT must be the most anticipated baby in history. X


----------



## Miss Horse lover (8 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No foal as of yet but have been some major changes over night will update when at home 

Click to expand...


Aw I really thought she would have had mini T over night  

My dd Olivia says since its her b/day tessybear needs to hurry and have mini T  today so they can share a birthday lol  

See even my 8yr old is on tessybear watch now!!!

I hope tessy is doing ok and I'm sure it won't be much longer for her xxxxxxx


----------



## Shysmum (8 April 2013)

Morning everyone !  i have had real problems logging in this morning - my first thought was that the system had crashed due to all us HHO aunties checking the thread ! I have to admit to a bit of a panic that I was missing it


----------



## maree t (8 April 2013)

Wouldnt it be interesting to know how many work hours are being lost to this thread?. Tessy come on before you get people sacked !!


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (8 April 2013)

I woke up at 4am to have a check, everytime i have a spare second i check


----------



## BobbyMondeo (8 April 2013)

oh come on Tess!!!! we are all waiting


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (8 April 2013)

You should set up a MareStare cam so we can watch her!


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

from the changes that have happened over night i wouldn't be suprised if they make an appearance over the next 2 days


----------



## Racergirl (8 April 2013)

Another checking in (and to bump it just to get everyone excited!!)


----------



## Mariposa (8 April 2013)

Morning all! Just checking in! Hope Tessy had a good night, come on girl -you've got lots of clucky followers waiting


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Her teets have dropped over night and have the appearance of having been squeezed if that makes sense ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2013)

Do you have wax and the tail head sunk away ?


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Do you have wax and the tail head sunk away ?
		
Click to expand...

Im sure i saw waxs 3 odd days ago but have not since and tail head is extremely sunken


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Im sure i saw waxs 3 odd days ago but have not since and tail head is extremely sunken 

Click to expand...

No sleep for you then.  Good luck and lots of pictures please.


----------



## Parachute (8 April 2013)

I really felt today was the day !!!! 
Come on Tessy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (8 April 2013)

Just checking in


----------



## giddyupalfie (8 April 2013)

I've been a lurker all this time but come on tessy bear!!! I'm dying to see what your foalie is going to look like


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Parachute said:



			I really felt today was the day !!!! 
Come on Tessy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Ah she is hanging on in there 



HorsesHavingFun said:



			Just checking in 

Click to expand...

Hullo 



Daydream Dolly said:



			Morning all !

Click to expand...

Morning ! hope you have a lovely day x



cloe1993 said:



			I've been a lurker all this time but come on tessy bear!!! I'm dying to see what your foalie is going to look like 

Click to expand...

So am i hopefully it's a handsome or pretty foal


----------



## Toast (8 April 2013)

Any signs of wax or milk tessybear??


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Toast said:



			Any signs of wax or milk tessybear??
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't see any this morning will check tonight but if she carries on the way she is going i am going to guess foal will be here by the weekend.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 April 2013)

Eek!!!!! Come on I'm slacking in my household duties!!!!!!


----------



## ralph and maverick (8 April 2013)

I always thought I wasn't an addictive sort if person, that us untill the TB thread!!!
Come on mini T, I want to know out of all these guesses who has got it right!!
Hope all well today, look forward to pics later x


----------



## claracanter (8 April 2013)

First chance I've had to get online today but I see there's STILL no news.

 Phew I havent missed anything.

Hope mum to be and you are well


----------



## Toast (8 April 2013)

Exciting stuff! Remember not to disturb her too much at night if you can, mares are crafty beggars and will stop contracting if they're disturbed!!


----------



## Becky&Ollie-x (8 April 2013)

Can I add a late guess? Wednesday, Overnight, Black and White Filly. Big Blaze over one eye!  


good luck Tessy! xx


----------



## ibot (8 April 2013)

wow this really is to much have to admit im another addict


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (8 April 2013)

still....STILL NO BABY!!! 

Don't make me come down there Tess!! 

  this is so unfair..sooo much suspense!  Push Tess..PUUUUSHHHH


----------



## Tiffany Blue (8 April 2013)

This thread sure is exciting, can't wait to see pictures of the foal


----------



## ReggiePerrin (8 April 2013)

Is it too early to be suggesting a c section?!  ;-)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (8 April 2013)

I am totally addicted to checking this thread!! Come one Tess!!!


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (8 April 2013)

On*


----------



## rainer (8 April 2013)

C'mon tess out with it! 
Any pics for today abbie? X


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2013)

this thread is so addictive........ i have to log on every day just to see if its happened......its very exciting!!!!!!!     come on tess!!!!!!!where is this baby????


----------



## joeanne (8 April 2013)

Christ this is almost as good as the Rollestone Farm Foaling cam thread!
Can you tell her to hurry up please....I am fit to pop (and so is she clearly!)


----------



## ShadowHunter (8 April 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the mini one!
Hopefully she doesn't keep us all waiting much longer


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Hello all hope you all had a lovely day 
After rushing to make sure my work was done to a good level gave it in today and me and one other person were the only bloomin ones to give it in and to make it worse the teacher just gave them an extension  I felt like shouting " you have other stuff going on ? getting drunk and posting photos all over fb isn't stuff... waiting for a foal and juggling theory is "  -rant complete.

*Day 11*

so this morning i woke up to no foalie but Tess has bagged up more and her teets have dropped slightly... not by loads but they are beginning to face outwards rather than inwards  so here is today's sunny photos it was 7 degrees whilst we were mucking out  is Spring here ?
















Abbie 
x


----------



## nostromo70 (8 April 2013)

Well after my last prediction i wouldn't listen to me. But i'm going for tonight. 
If i write this every day i will be right at some point ;-)


----------



## murphysmummy (8 April 2013)

I've been waiting til she had the foal to post but she's keeping us all in suspense! Thought if I added myself to the list then it might send her some vibes to hurry up!   Xx


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

nostromo70 said:



			Well after my last prediction i wouldn't listen to me. But i'm going for tonight. 
If i write this every day i will be right at some point ;-)
		
Click to expand...

 I like your style but im going to give it Thursday as a minimum mum now thinks possible next week  she is hanging on in there



murphysmummy said:



			I've been waiting til she had the foal to post but she's keeping us all in suspense! Thought if I added myself to the list then it might send her some vibes to hurry up!   Xx
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you lovely  x


----------



## Delicious_D (8 April 2013)

Can i predict friday?


----------



## platypus (8 April 2013)

Come on tessy do it today on my birthday


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2013)

Not sure if it is a trick of the photo, but does she have shoes on ?

Please get them off if she has.  There is always a risk of the mare treading on the foal but with shoes it would be awful damage.


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Can i predict friday? 

Click to expand...

I will hold you to that 



platypus said:



			Come on tessy do it today on my birthday 

Click to expand...




AdorableAlice said:



			Not sure if it is a trick of the photo, but does she have shoes on ?

Please get them off if she has.  There is always a risk of the mare treading on the foal but with shoes it would be awful damage.
		
Click to expand...

Yes she does have front shoes on only


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2013)

Please please, if you have the tools, go and get them off now.  Failing that get some one in asap to get them off for you.

A new born foal does not want to be anywhere near shod feet.


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Please please, if you have the tools, go and get them off now.  Failing that get some one in asap to get them off for you.

A new born foal does not want to be anywhere near shod feet.
		
Click to expand...

We don't have the tools to do so, farrier is booked out for a trim in 3 weeks time i think and i very much doubt my mum will change the date. Stud didn't mention anything about it when they were here  ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			We don't have the tools to do so, farrier is booked out for a trim in 3 weeks time i think and i very much doubt my mum will change the date. Stud didn't mention anything about it when they were here  ? 

Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean about the stud.  If she is at stud to foal the stud staff will have the tools to get shoes off, and quite honestly no professional stud or stud groom will have a mare foal down shod, the risk is just too great.

Is there no one that could help you.


----------



## Sportznight (8 April 2013)

As she only has front shoes on, if you can't get the farrier out before the appointment in 3 weeks, then buy some cheap nappies from the supermarket and bandage them on to her feet (like a foot poultice).  

With regards to when she's ready to foal, well, IME, most mares with a bag like hers will lose the crease down the middle.  Have you got your foaling kit ready?  Not read the whole thread, so just checking you're prepared as you can be for your Bogof  xx


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Not sure what you mean about the stud.  If she is at stud to foal the stud staff will have the tools to get shoes off, and quite honestly no professional stud or stud groom will have a mare foal down shod, the risk is just too great.

Is there no one that could help you.
		
Click to expand...

No they came and visited us  Thank you for the advice will take it on board but again not earning the money etc. i don't have much say


----------



## Sportznight (8 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Not sure what you mean about the stud.  If she is at stud to foal the stud staff will have the tools to get shoes off, and quite honestly no professional stud or stud groom will have a mare foal down shod, the risk is just too great.

Is there no one that could help you.
		
Click to expand...

Not true - many studs will foal down mares that have front shoes on - they are just wrapped up during the first few days after foaling


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Sportznight said:



			As she only has front shoes on, if you can't get the farrier out before the appointment in 3 weeks, then buy some cheap nappies from the supermarket and bandage them on to her feet (like a foot poultice).  

With regards to when she's ready to foal, well, IME, most mares with a bag like hers will lose the crease down the middle.  Have you got your foaling kit ready?  Not read the whole thread, so just checking you're prepared as you can be for your Bogof  xx
		
Click to expand...

Okay will do  Yes we have our foal kit ready and prepped and i mini one for the neighbour incase she goes during the day  



Delicious_D said:



			On a different topi, if im going to get told off for posting about dee being pregnant in here, shouldnt this thread be in breeding? As technically, its about breeding? Or when are the forum admin going to realise there is a difference between a breeding question and having pride in your mare!
		
Click to expand...

If im totally honest i dont care where this is moved to   But i can understand you being annoyed, they must have been bored


----------



## zigzag (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			On a different topi, if im going to get told off for posting about dee being pregnant in here, shouldnt this thread be in breeding? As technically, its about breeding? Or when are the forum admin going to realise there is a difference between a breeding question and having pride in your mare!
		
Click to expand...

No its about a BOGOFF foal that everyone is interested in, it wasn't a planned pregnancy, don't be childish and jealous and start button pushing.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			On a different topi, if im going to get told off for posting about dee being pregnant in here, shouldnt this thread be in breeding? As technically, its about breeding? Or when are the forum admin going to realise there is a difference between a breeding question and having pride in your mare!
		
Click to expand...

No it shouldn't as tessybear isn't breeding. She has an unexpected foal which we are all excitedly anticipating the birth of. You are planning on breeding one. 

Don't be a spoilsport you don't make yourself look too good tbh. Let Tessy have her moment and be nice about it.


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Doesnt matter zigzag. Its still breeding and if admin are going to abide by the sections of the forum then surely i'm right?

Im not being childish, this thread would be better off in breeding so the OP can benefit from the wealth of knowledge in there.

FWIW, the mare's shoes need to come off asap. I know of a foal who broke its shoulder being steped on by the dam.
		
Click to expand...

report it if you so wish  Like i say im not to bothered where it goes i am making it for future owners not for my own benefit 

They will be taped up


----------



## MrsElle (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			On a different topi, if im going to get told off for posting about dee being pregnant in here, shouldnt this thread be in breeding? As technically, its about breeding? Or when are the forum admin going to realise there is a difference between a breeding question and having pride in your mare!
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing as ugly as a bitter and resentful person. 

Have been following the thread with interest, OP, she has definitely bagged up more today, I reckon Wednesday night, and Tessy will have a piebald colt


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 April 2013)

Please dont spoil a nice thread by beig petty.  This young girl is doing all she can in a difficult and unexpected situation.  Yes give advise but dont let it get nasty and petty.


----------



## Parachute (8 April 2013)

I predict that when I check this thread in the morning she'll have had a lovely filly


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I never said i was going to report it :S Im just speak about how it doesnt make sense.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough 


-offers round revision galaxy bar- 

lets keep it friendly folks


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 April 2013)

I think there's a big difference between wanting to breed a foal, and getting an unwanted present DD.. Although Tessybear has come round to the idea, and is excited, it wouldn't be fair to class a BOGOF as a breeding only thread.


----------



## Sprocket123 (8 April 2013)

Oooooo I havent checked here on purpose for awhile hoping for a surprise , come on tess  you have a very pretty mare op


----------



## domane (8 April 2013)

The suspense has rubbed off on my herd..... when I arrived this morning, they were all standing at the gate shouting "Has Tessybear had her baby yet????"


----------



## Sprocket123 (8 April 2013)

Opps sorry ive just got in the middle of your postings!


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Sprocket123 said:



			Oooooo I havent checked here on purpose for awhile hoping for a surprise , come on tess  you have a very pretty mare op
		
Click to expand...

thank you lovely 



domane said:



			The suspense has rubbed off on my herd..... when I arrived this morning, they were all standing at the gate shouting "Has Tessybear had her baby yet????" 






Click to expand...

eeeekk they are lovely, one on the left  could be easily swapped with a foal i think and you wont notice


----------



## Noodles_3 (8 April 2013)

Shadeyoak said:



			I think there's a big difference between wanting to breed a foal, and getting an unwanted present DD.. Although Tessybear has come round to the idea, and is excited, it wouldn't be fair to class a BOGOF as a breeding only thread.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly! Can't see why this post would belong in the breeding section at all  

Even if it is, we will all still read and comment with excitement


----------



## Mariposa (8 April 2013)

How is the Mummy to be this evening? So good that the weather is finally less cold, much nicer for the new arrival ( the skewbald filly that WILL arrive this evening...!)


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Noodles_3 said:



			This exactly! Can't see why this post would belong in the breeding section at all  

Even if it is, we will all still read and comment with excitement 

Click to expand...

thank you lovely 



Mariposa said:



			How is the Mummy to be this evening? So good that the weather is finally less cold, much nicer for the new arrival ( the skewbald filly that WILL arrive this evening...!)
		
Click to expand...

clingy and fed up lugging 1/4 of her weight about   if that does happen you should become a doctor


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Is there any wax TB? I thought i remembered you saying a few days back there was
		
Click to expand...

 there was small blobs but have not seen any since just whitish build up now and then


----------



## nostromo70 (8 April 2013)

It couldn't last could it. Yet again another nice, light hearted thread seems to be descending into an argument. why oh, oh why.


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			You are probably ok for a few more days then TB 

ETA what is the mum to be on? Is she on a stud balancer?
		
Click to expand...

yes i think possibly next week 

and nothing at the mo but will look into low fiber feed once foal is here.


----------



## weesophz (8 April 2013)

aw godness sake tessy i said there had better be a foal with i finished work today!  shes defo hanging on in there eh?! bet she keeps holding on for at least another 4 or 5 days! madam! how is she in herself abbie? x


----------



## rainer (8 April 2013)

I see' the tack room' as a 'room' where us horsey peeps talk about anything and everything horsey so why anything has to be in other sections is beyond me lol as if we were in a real tack room we would be free to talk of anything we wanted wouldn't we?  
Hope she foals tonight tb  x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 April 2013)

I got all excited then when I saw you had posted and thought you had some news for us. My OH is asking me now every time I log on if the new foal has arrived. he doesn't even like horses. Your lovely mare has converted my OH more than all five of mine have done over 30 years!! Well Done Tessy I am impressed.


----------



## putasocinit (8 April 2013)

Silly question but is she being turned out during the day or is she just in the box, assuming she isnt being turned out would walking around in a field help with bringing mini t on.  All of ours are left to foal in the field, i mean works mares not mine.


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			aw godness sake tessy i said there had better be a foal with i finished work today!  shes defo hanging on in there eh?! bet she keeps holding on for at least another 4 or 5 days! madam! how is she in herself abbie? x
		
Click to expand...

 she will do no doubt ... just very fed up looking if im honest  



Delicious_D said:



			TB the mare needs a stud balancer as the lactating mare needs the calories to create good milk for the foal. I would go and buy a stud balancer asap. A low fibre feed wont give her the specific nutrients and vitamins she needs.
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't get this in the wild  but can you recommend one ? 



rainer said:



			I see' the tack room' as a 'room' where us horsey peeps talk about anything and everything horsey so why anything has to be in other sections is beyond me lol as if we were in a real tack room we would be free to talk of anything we wanted wouldn't we?  
Hope she foals tonight tb  x
		
Click to expand...

^^ this


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I got all excited then when I saw you had posted and thought you had some news for us. My OH is asking me now every time I log on if the new foal has arrived. he doesn't even like horses. Your lovely mare has converted my OH more than all five of mine have done over 30 years!! Well Done Tessy I am impressed.

Click to expand...

 sorry and ah well she feels very priviliged 



putasocinit said:



			Silly question but is she being turned out during the day or is she just in the box, assuming she isnt being turned out would walking around in a field help with bringing mini t on.  All of ours are left to foal in the field, i mean works mares not mine.
		
Click to expand...

She is out in the day, foal must be clinging on in there


----------



## putasocinit (8 April 2013)

Tessy in the wild they would have herbs and shrubs to choose from as they were needed, by domesticating them we have taken this freedom of choice from them.  I will leave the breeding experts to suggest which one.


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			Tessy in the wild they would have herbs and shrubs to choose from as they were needed, by domesticating them we have taken this freedom of choice from them.  I will leave the breeding experts to suggest which one.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough please keep in mind we only realized a week ago  again recommendations would be great so we can get that ordered.


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (8 April 2013)

Checking for news again! I must say, Tessy has held the foal in so long I've forgotten what I said Mini T would look like! Hope she isn't to uncomfortable


----------



## LollyDolly (8 April 2013)

I've been stalking this thread since day 1 but I haven't actually commented, however I feel that I must inform Tessy that she is being utterly selfish in clinging onto this baby for so long! 

Start feeding her pineapples and hot curry


----------



## Dustygirl (8 April 2013)

I've been lurking but it's all got too much now, I have to join in!! 
My daughter and I have been logging in all the time to check for news.  
Can't wait to hear  of the little black fillies arrival!! ( one white splodge on bum!) x


----------



## Shysmum (8 April 2013)

Delicious D - i really think you need to take a step backwards. This thread is about Abbie and Tess, and it's fantastic to read. I am sure Abbie is fully aware of what she needs to be doing by now (re shoes and diet), and if she doesn't she will ask


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Baileys stud balancer on order so should be here before the weekend, im sure we will get through it fine i doubt last time she foaled she had people running about like headless chickens (me )


----------



## Fools Motto (8 April 2013)

With all due respect, the mare is a cob, who by the looks of the lovely photos, is well 'cobby 'n' round'! I don't think any 'stud balancer' now will do anything other than perhaps make Tessy enjoy her meals more!! Keep it simple, and go for plain stud cubes. Spring grass will do the rest, and certainly don't want any 'rich' food to go to baby coblet, ''its'' poor tummy will suffer!

As to the shoes... if you can get someone over to whip them off, brilliant, if not,   I wouldn't be too concerned, she is an experienced mum and they are ever so gentle. If previous posters have put the fear of God into you Abbie, then wrap them up, but no real need once babe is up and about!


----------



## Patterdale (8 April 2013)

That's the spirit tessybear


----------



## ibot (8 April 2013)

Ok its been a while since i have put a date down i think i shall hedge my bet and say Thurs/Fri  
xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 April 2013)

Chestnut colt with a big blaze and 3 white socks - god knows why but this is what I thought of earlier out riding 

Come on TB - puuuussssshhhhh






 for tonight


----------



## ibot (8 April 2013)

i remember those days DD


----------



## Hutchlou (8 April 2013)

I reckon it'll be Wednesday or Friday just because TB is a clever cob & knows that the weather is going to be nice here in Lincs!!


----------



## Shysmum (8 April 2013)

Nearly at 100,000 views - way to go Tessy !!!


----------



## Tedzrocks (8 April 2013)

I have been lurking fo far too long now! I am addicted to this thread!
I think a big, reasonably chunky colt, reddy brown and white skewbald. Come on Tessy!


----------



## mynutmeg (8 April 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			With all due respect, the mare is a cob, who by the looks of the lovely photos, is well 'cobby 'n' round'! I don't think any 'stud balancer' now will do anything other than perhaps make Tessy enjoy her meals more!! Keep it simple, and go for plain stud cubes. Spring grass will do the rest, and certainly don't want any 'rich' food to go to baby coblet, ''its'' poor tummy will suffer!
		
Click to expand...

the only difference between a stud balancer and a stud cube is that the stud cube has way more calories and starch than the balancer. The stud balancer just has the vits, mins and protein in it. The stud cubes have all that plus loads more calories - a cob mare would be much better on a balancer. 

TB - my preferred two are the top spec and the baileys, they have the best nutrition specs for the money.


----------



## Amaranta (8 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			TB the mare needs a stud balancer as the lactating mare needs the calories to create good milk for the foal. I would go and buy a stud balancer asap. A low fibre feed wont give her the specific nutrients and vitamins she needs.
		
Click to expand...

She will not need a stud balancer, she will be perfectly fine on a normal balancer with alfalfa or similar.

She is not a racehorse, she is a cob (and a lovely one at that).

Oh and balancers are low in calories, they are there to provide the vits and mins in a palatable low calorie form, very useful inventions.

OP I am late to this but can't wait to see what she has


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 April 2013)

Keep this up Tessy, you'll need your own webpage


----------



## TandD (8 April 2013)

oohhhh! so want this foal to come out  its obvs. knows something we dont 

i wouldnt be to concerned about a stud balancer....every other foal she had i expect hasnt had one of these! and been out in a field! in all weathers, she is a cob! not a high strung warmblood.....

im sure the stud would have 'shoe removal' equiptment.... or give your farrier a buzz, if hes not to far away he may just come whip them off for you! mine did it for free  - at 8pm  - when 2 got 1/2 pulled off and came back the next day to re-attach
its best if they could come off, although you could pad the hooves out with cotton wool, vet wrap then duck tape - it will last a few days.
also get that tail plaited! you really dont want it getting yucky! and if you catch her you can fold it up and bandage it.


----------



## heresannie (8 April 2013)

Im still guessing stanley will.appear on thursday  ok, i.may have said last thurs but i meant this thurs, bank hol has me all confused


----------



## Honey08 (8 April 2013)

Shadeyoak said:



			I think there's a big difference between wanting to breed a foal, and getting an unwanted present DD.. Although Tessybear has come round to the idea, and is excited, it wouldn't be fair to class a BOGOF as a breeding only thread.
		
Click to expand...

I do too.  This thread is more of a OMG type thread than a discussion on breeding - nobody knows the breeding that brought this on, nobody really cares, they just wanna see the Tessyfoal.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (8 April 2013)

This thread is the highlight of my day as my poor boy is poorly and it is lovely to see all the support & excitement from HHO members.  TessyB you are doing fantastic & kudos for you for keeping up with your studies as well as be a fantastic owner. I can't see todays pics though. I predict a piebald filly on thursday night


----------



## Holly Hocks (8 April 2013)

......still no foal.....come on Tessy, this is getting tiresome now.....just get on with it!


----------



## Strawbz (8 April 2013)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			This thread is the highlight of my day as my poor boy is poorly and it is lovely to see all the support & excitement from HHO members.  TessyB you are doing fantastic & kudos for you for keeping up with your studies as well as be a fantastic owner. I can't see todays pics though. I predict a piebald filly on thursday night 

Click to expand...

Ditto what ES said. Hope your boy gets well soon ES. 

Tessy you are looking stunning as usual but come on missy, I guessed your little boy would be here by tomorrow morning so you need to tell Mini T to wake up


----------



## *hic* (8 April 2013)

I noticed a couple of minutes ago that there were over 99,000 views, looked away, looked back and over 102,000 views.


----------



## WelshD (8 April 2013)

Are we nearly there yet?

Are we nearly there yet?

Are we nearly there yet?

I want a chewit

*sulks*


----------



## patchypony (8 April 2013)

Can't believe she is hanging on! She must be so uncomfortable!
Fingers crossed for foalieee soon!


----------



## Clannad48 (8 April 2013)

We could start the biggest loudest version of Why Are We Waiting - perhaps then Tessy will realise how we all want to see the foal


----------



## patchypony (8 April 2013)

Clannad48 said:



			We could start the biggest loudest version of Why Are We Waiting - perhaps then Tessy will realise how we all want to see the foal    

Click to expand...

Amazing idea!


----------



## Patterdale (8 April 2013)

I hope she doesn't just do a massive poo one night and it turns out she was just a bit eggbound....


----------



## Shysmum (8 April 2013)

Why do people want to own cobs ??  HAHAHA, I love how everyone has fallen for Tess


----------



## redmone (8 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I hope she doesn't just do a massive poo one night and it turns out she was just a bit eggbound....



Click to expand...

So wish there was a "like" button!!!


----------



## tessybear (8 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I hope she doesn't just do a massive poo one night and it turns out she was just a bit eggbound....



Click to expand...

She already poos enough for 4 horses... and burys it


----------



## GinaB (8 April 2013)

What a brilliant thread! A very lovely mare too, such a kind eye.

I bet you can wait for baby to make an appearance. I'll go with it being a piebald filly. Black face with a blaze and nicely marked body, front legs white socks, back legs with white stockings. (Going over the hock)


----------



## OldNag (8 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Why do people want to own cobs ??  HAHAHA, I love how everyone has fallen for Tess 

Click to expand...

Ah, wonder if Shilasdair is following this thread 

I have had to revise my ETA (I think I had said last Friday) so will go for Wednesday, but I still say skewbald filly. 

Hang on in there Tessy, but do get a move on.  There are a lot of people waiting you know


----------



## patchypony (8 April 2013)

Okay I've resisted putting a guess in...so my guess is piebald filly, with tess's markings


----------



## Amymay (8 April 2013)

Have to make a comment about feeding. This mare looks cracking. Whatever you're doing is clearly spot on. Dont be tempted to change anything until the foal is born. After that you can make feeding adjustments as you feel necessary, if she needs a higher calorie feed to ensurevenough milk. (Unless of course your vet has advised differently).


----------



## CalllyH (8 April 2013)

I think it will be this weekend


----------



## RhaLoulou (8 April 2013)

I know the suspense is terrible but after riding out in the freezing cold this evening I think Tessy is doing the right thing hanging on until it is warm enough for miniT!!!


----------



## Marydoll (8 April 2013)

Just checking in * pokes head round door * nothing yet then .
Check back tommorrow


----------



## Asha (8 April 2013)

im guessing, a strapping piebald colt, same markings as mum, born on Saturday night/Sunday am.


Cant wait to see, mm  now let me think......... Teddy Bear

Im in Grantham for the next couple of days, maybe hes waiting for me


----------



## ralph and maverick (8 April 2013)

For my birthday on Saturday I would like to log in and see a pic of Mini T!! 
Not asking too much is it?!


----------



## Racergirl (8 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Have to make a comment about feeding. This mare looks cracking. Whatever you're doing is clearly spot on. Dont be tempted to change anything until the foal is born. After that you can make feeding adjustments as you feel necessary, if she needs a higher calorie feed to ensurevenough milk. (Unless of course your vet has advised differently).
		
Click to expand...

This  

IMO you are more likely to cause problems if you start beggering about with feeds and things now - she looks great, shes clearly not struggling (!) and she knows what shes doing  

and I now think it to be Tuesday - nobody has got Tuesday yet have they??


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 April 2013)

I'm sticking with 'when weather warms up' is when foalie will arrive and she will have more black than right markings and be called Rissa!


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 April 2013)

This is the last thing I am looking at tonight and will be the first thing I check on in the morning, come on Tessybear so many want to see your baby


----------



## Vindaloo (9 April 2013)

I've been shamelessly lurking on this thread, EVERY DAY!! I just have to add my absolute best wishes for the lovely TB and of course OP.

What an absolutely fabulous, feel good thread.  OP, you come across as a thoroughly lovely person and it is no surprise that you have had the overwhelming support of so many people.  Has the arrival of a foal ever been looked forward to by quite so many people?

Here in India we too are looking forward to a TB foal (OH even asks).

V. X


----------



## Racergirl (9 April 2013)

It's 5.13am, the rain has just woken me up and where am I? On here!!  

Come on tessy


----------



## OldNag (9 April 2013)

No news then? Maybe my revised Wednesday guess will be right?!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (9 April 2013)

Just woken up and checking in


----------



## Worried1 (9 April 2013)

I've been stalking for days...


----------



## That old chestnut (9 April 2013)

Oh my goodness. I haven't been on here for ages and found your thread this morning. Just read through (well skimmed if I'm honest) 105 pages to find still no foal.  I am sure I will be glued to this thread all day now!  Good luck and you sound like you're doing a great job.


----------



## Carefreegirl (9 April 2013)

I've gone to work, realised id forgotten my phone so snuck out home to get it - just for this blinking thread !!!

HURRY UP


----------



## Miss Horse lover (9 April 2013)

Just checking in  come on tessy all your aunties are waiting


----------



## D66 (9 April 2013)

Is today *the* day?


----------



## MyBoyChe (9 April 2013)

I cant remember if Ive posted on this thread before, cant believe how long its got!!  In case I havent already done so, just wanted to add my best wishes for a healthy foal and a happy Mummy Bear.  Also to say how refreshing the OP is, what has obviously been quite a shock and not what she had planned for this summer, she has accepted with good grace and is doing everything she can for Tess with a smile on her face.  If I was the OPs mum I would be very proud of her.  Now, COME ON TESS!!


----------



## russianhorse (9 April 2013)

I've been lurking around this thread (well actually the previous one where you weren't sure)

Just wanted to say good luck and I've been really excited awaiting miniT  xx


----------



## tubby1 (9 April 2013)

Another lurker here, can't wait to see TB 's new baby. Come on TB let's get this baby born


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (9 April 2013)

Still *no* foaly? Come on Tessy, OP, maybe you should she or tell her how may aunties she has and maybe that'll speed her up!  I think it'll be today/tomorrow


----------



## Merrymoles (9 April 2013)

C'mon Tess - they're turning our power off at home all day tomorrow which means relying on my mobile for updates and I won't be able to charge it if things get exciting!


----------



## weesophz (9 April 2013)

come onnnnnnnnnn tessybear!


----------



## Boxers (9 April 2013)

Not today then?

Come on Tess, there is rain forecast.  Have your baby today.  No arguments lady!


----------



## Bertolie (9 April 2013)

MyBoyChe said:



			what has obviously been quite a shock and not what she had planned for this summer, she has accepted with good grace and is doing everything she can for Tess with a smile on her face.  If I was the OPs mum I would be very proud of her.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 1000%!  

Abbie, I hope your mum has been reading this thread and she realises just what a wonderful, caring and thoughtful daughter she has 

Oh and..............C'MON TESS!!!!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 April 2013)

Ok this is the third time I've checked today. Have a very strong foal feeling. Hope tess does too  x


----------



## SuperCoblet (9 April 2013)

Maybe instead of healing vibes... We send HHO foaling vibes?!

))))))))))FOAL TB!((((((((((


----------



## meandmrblue (9 April 2013)

Foaliing vibes from me and blue


----------



## RaYandFinn (9 April 2013)

Morning... Just checking in


----------



## Shysmum (9 April 2013)

Morning everyone - checking in here too.


----------



## rainer (9 April 2013)

Morning all,also checking in  today is the day tess  x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 April 2013)

SuperCoblet, in the breeding section we do something called a 'foal dance' it involves dancing round ur living room, bedroom or office like a loon in order to entice unwilling foalies out  if u can get a dog or 2 to join in all the better.....

So everyone, get foal dancing!!

*dancey dancey dance*


----------



## Racergirl (9 April 2013)

Dancey dancey dance here too!!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (9 April 2013)

Come on!!!!

It's got to be a colt for keeping us hanging like this, you just can't hurry a bloke!


----------



## Emilieu (9 April 2013)

Ooh I'm loving the foal dance. Does it count if you do it at the yard?


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (9 April 2013)

Morning all  Just checking in, here are some (((((((foaling vibes)))))))! Come on Tessy, everyone's getting a bit bored now


----------



## misterjinglejay (9 April 2013)

Got addicted now! Come on girlie


----------



## Fransurrey (9 April 2013)

Saw 27 pages and got excited. Damnit!


----------



## Clannad48 (9 April 2013)

HHO please sort out the timeline difference, it's driving me nuts when trying to see if there is a new update.   PLEEEEEEEEEEASE

Just worked out that if I watch without logging in, the time on the posts is an hour behind, yet when I login it reverts to real time.  Why?????


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 April 2013)

Sure does Emilieu, foal dances can be done anywhere, the odder the place/companions the better  

*dances about with a cat*


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (9 April 2013)

*Does some kind of weird irish desk dancing, where by the feet are a blur, but my upper body looks calm, serene and work like above the desk*

Come on everybody, one, two a one, two, a one, two, three, four.......


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (9 April 2013)

Just checking in  ((((Foaling vibes)))))


----------



## LittleGinger (9 April 2013)

Ohh my goodness, it's taken me SO long to read this entire thread that Tessy must have foaled by now! Surely?? 

I think it'll be a filly... piebald... And very pretty. Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (9 April 2013)

Think it works the same with horses as humans? Nice hot curry!


----------



## rainer (9 April 2013)

Dance dance dance


----------



## Sheep (9 April 2013)

Mare at my yard foaled last night.. gorgeous little bay with a star.. come on Tessy now it's your turn!


----------



## JenHunt (9 April 2013)

anything Tessy?

please? 

I'm going to get told off for checking this thread at work every couple of hours......


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 April 2013)

*does foal dance* as well come on I wanna see cute foaly pics!!! Xx


----------



## debsg (9 April 2013)

I can remember my midwife telling me that a bit of gentle 'bedroom action' was good for getting things moving! Now, I'm sure poor Tessy feels like a bit of hanky panky as much as I did at the time  but maybe her friend next door ( is it Scooby?) could just PRETEND to be a stallion and get her excited enough to drop  
Echo all the other posters re Abbie - your mum should be proud of you and this thread makes lovely reading. Tessy must be as famous as Hovis by now!!
I rescued a mare who turned out to be in foal, 6 yrs ago. The result is the black mare in my siggy. Her name is Jasmine and she was born on Christmas morning. My best ever prezzie!! I hope you enjoy your foalie as much as I have enjoyed mine. xxx

COME ON TESSY BEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperCoblet (9 April 2013)

I know I said this yesterday too but its even later in the day this time and no update yet...?


----------



## zigzag (9 April 2013)

Need an update lol, isn't there wifi at the yard


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2013)

The suspense is a killer....!!!!


----------



## Love (9 April 2013)

Been watching everyday for the news but not actually posted, so I am hoping that now I have, she will get things moving!


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

at school sorry folks ! No foal ... again


----------



## Clannad48 (9 April 2013)

Just hoping that everything's ok and there are no complications....  Fingers, toes and everything crossed for a swift and happy birth


----------



## Emilieu (9 April 2013)

Gah! *Does foal dance with vole that lives in feed room.*


----------



## Mariposa (9 April 2013)

I've been sat in a work meeting all morning and kept thinking ' Oh I wonder if Tessy has popped yet?!'

Come on Tessy


----------



## suffolkmare (9 April 2013)

Morning, TB and everyone else. I thought I was confident that Tessy would drop before Penny, but daughter just showed me a pic of Penny suggesting her shape has changed again...have no idea if this means more imminent, and waiting for todays update.  This is nerve-racking stuff!
C'mon Tessy girl, btw have you done the nail test???


----------



## Liath (9 April 2013)

*Does strange dance- like moves whilst walking the dogs resulting in sideways glances and whispering behind hands from other dog walkers* Come on Tessybear!!


----------



## claracanter (9 April 2013)

This foal waiting is such a glorious time waster


----------



## asommerville (9 April 2013)

come on pony!!!!  my patience is waning


----------



## Cheiro1 (9 April 2013)

Come onnnnn Tessy! I spend my lunch hour at work checking this thread every day! She must want to drop sooooon?


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 April 2013)

Wouldn't this be funny if it turned out to be a troll post... An out and out all time winner! Look at the post number! And can you imagine the disappointment? 

BY THE WAY I know it isn't a troll post  It was just something that made me chuckle to myself at work while waiting for news that the flipping foal has emerged!

Come hoss, push baby out soon!!


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			Morning, TB and everyone else. I thought I was confident that Tessy would drop before Penny, but daughter just showed me a pic of Penny suggesting her shape has changed again...have no idea if this means more imminent, and waiting for todays update.  This is nerve-racking stuff!
C'mon Tessy girl, btw have you done the nail test??? 

Click to expand...

Good afternoon by now  lovely  Oh how exciting !! you need to put a thread up on here for sure we can watch both foals grow up together 



Liath said:



			*Does strange dance- like moves whilst walking the dogs resulting in sideways glances and whispering behind hands from other dog walkers* Come on Tessybear!!
		
Click to expand...

-pretends i do not know you-  Soon im sure !


Delicious_D said:



			Came in here hoping for foalie pictures 

Does TB not realise she has adoring fans to meet?
		
Click to expand...

She is selfish what a total mare



claracanter said:



			This foal waiting is such a glorious time waster
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just 



asommerville said:



			come on pony!!!!  my patience is waning 

Click to expand...

Ditto this  



Cheiro1 said:



			Come onnnnn Tessy! I spend my lunch hour at work checking this thread every day! She must want to drop sooooon? 

Click to expand...

 she looks chunka munka and fed up so im sure she is ready 



Delicious_D said:



			i think we should all chip in for a hot curry 

Click to expand...





Hedgewitch13 said:



			Wouldn't this be funny if it turned out to be a troll post... An out and out all time winner! Look at the post number! And can you imagine the disappointment? 

BY THE WAY I know it isn't a troll post  It was just something that made me chuckle to myself at work while waiting for news that the flipping foal has emerged!

Come hoss, push baby out soon!! 

Click to expand...

You would have to have amazing IT skills and a severly overweight hay bellied pony 

Im close to reaching in there and dragging foal out ... that's not very by the book


----------



## Happy Horse (9 April 2013)

I've been following this thread with interest.  My bet is she will hang on until Saturday when it warms up


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

Happy Horse said:



			I've been following this thread with interest.  My bet is she will hang on until Saturday when it warms up 

Click to expand...

 It's going to be nice on Saturday  really ? YAY i'm going to visit the horse i will be riding for my friend and hope on a very fresh ex-racer on summer grass coming through 

Wish me luck


----------



## Parachute (9 April 2013)

tessybear said:



 It's going to be nice on Saturday  really ? YAY i'm going to visit the horse i will be riding for my friend and hope on a very fresh ex-racer on summer grass coming through 

Wish me luck

Click to expand...

Ohh I hate waiting!!!! 
Hurry up Tessy!!!


----------



## graff88 (9 April 2013)

Right..I give up!! I have hardly ever posted on here but have been "lurking" and following this thread and just wanted to say HURRY UP MiniT!!!

Well Done Abbie for coping with all of this so well, you really sound like a level headed young lady.

Now, there are 2 ways I can think of to hurry this foal up!  On the basis that "a watched phone never rings"    Tessy...we are all bored now, shutting computers, turning off phones and walking away..we don't care when you foal or what it is (fingers crossed firmly behind my back here!)
OR..if she is anything like me..just discretely whisper the words "Sweep" and "Induce"...at the mere mention of these words in both pregnancies I very swiftly went into labour on my own!

Good luck!!


----------



## molly7886 (9 April 2013)

went to check for an update and this thread has dropped to the second page! quick tb you need to get droopier or some other pregnant lady type activity asap before your fan base loses interest!


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 April 2013)

I have just read all 28 pages of this thread in my lunch hour!! I do thought there would be a foal at the end!

Just wanted to send Tessy some good wishes and say I think you have shown what a wonderful considerate and mature  teenager you are Abbie 

I'm  so looking forward to seeing pictures of the baby when she arrives!


----------



## Cyrus (9 April 2013)

Checking on this several times a day come on Tessy


----------



## benson21 (9 April 2013)

Cant you feed her a curry or something???


----------



## SuperCoblet (9 April 2013)

Come on Tessy tonight please!


----------



## JenHunt (9 April 2013)

benson21 said:



			Cant you feed her a curry or something???

Click to expand...

this sounds like a plan.... 

my friend's wife was told to eat curry, go for a walk, eat pineapple and drink raspberry leaf tea.... and then walk some more....


----------



## jumpingjasper (9 April 2013)

Im another who hardly ever posts but have been checkin this everyday! Think her sudden fame may have gone to her head and shes hanging on to get more attention!!!


----------



## Natch (9 April 2013)

Come ON Tessy!!!


----------



## melbiswas (9 April 2013)

That or a bit of wind......


----------



## nostromo70 (9 April 2013)

I'm going to say it's not going to be tonight. That way maybe it will be. I will predict sometime in April, that should just about cover all possibilities.


----------



## ShadowHunter (9 April 2013)

Come on Tessy!!
Surely she can't have much longer to go..

Well done Abbie for keeping calm in all of this, i doubt i'd be able to sleep


----------



## Armas (9 April 2013)

So glad this thread is still here and not been moved. Come on Tb


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

*Day 12 *

sorry if todays work is jumbled just had a horrifying experience that will not leave me for a very, very long time if people don't mind could someone message me if your willing to listen to a horrible story but im sitting here unsure of who to talk to.  But that has little relevance today i have a video and some photos ( video was filmed before the incident in question in case someone pulls me apart for being cheery)  
Photos first:











Will upload the video in half an hour Youtube is taking forever that has a piture of her belly which is very swollen.

abbie 
x


----------



## Django Pony (9 April 2013)

Been following the thread with interest. Hope you're ok tessybear. x


----------



## putasocinit (9 April 2013)

Those are the cleanest looking boobies i have ever seen on a mare, i love the one black one and the one pink one, so sweet.  Come on mini t get a move on.


----------



## rainer (9 April 2013)

Hope ur ok abbie pm me if u like X 
C'mon tess tonight would be good lol


----------



## Fools Motto (9 April 2013)

Really hope you are OK Abbie!  I think Tessy will keep hold of MiniT for another few days.. She don't wanna share!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (9 April 2013)

You are more than welcome to PM me if you still need someone to talk to x


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (9 April 2013)

Hope you are ok, Pm me if you would like somebody to talk to xxx


----------



## Hutchlou (9 April 2013)

Hope you're ok. X


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

Thank you everyone stupidly i deleted my entire inbox as i reached my max and now i dont know who to reply to  my hands dont work tonight ( Thank you for all the lovely inboxes and now to try and brighten the mood slightly a video this happened prior to the incident incase someone thinks im joking :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el-eoFP0rbk&feature=youtu.be

Watch in sound  you can see her big belly in this one


----------



## Potato! (9 April 2013)

Oh no hope your ok abi. Pm me if you want to talk


----------



## mightymammoth (9 April 2013)

she's massive, tummy will be touching the floor if she carries on much longer x


----------



## Nicnac (9 April 2013)

Wow - looking pointy  

Hope all's ok.


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

We need pictures of her tail!!!


----------



## zigzag (9 April 2013)

Hope you are ok, PM me if you want to *hug*


----------



## ibot (9 April 2013)

Oh god bless her she is looking so large i think she has dropped anyone else??


----------



## Ladyinred (9 April 2013)

Take care Tessybear, hope you are ok. What you need is a gorgeous foal to take your mind off whatever is wrong xx


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

Sorry guys forgot the tail/bum shots 







Thank you for all the support early night and a deep bath is on the cards 

abbie 
x


----------



## Mariposa (9 April 2013)

Aaw hope you are ok!  *hugs*

Look at that wonderful chubby mum to be, she is glorious!


----------



## Tedzrocks (9 April 2013)

Hope you are okay. xx
Tessy definately looking very pointy now!! Come on!


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 April 2013)

Tessy- i have replied to your pm but i am not sure if it worked. If it hasn't let me know, but keep your chin up you did all you could. X


----------



## PingPongPony (9 April 2013)

Hope you're ok Abbie, pm me if you need to talk to someone, if not, chin up hun, deep breaths and calm thoughts  ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) 

tessy looking very big indeed, I think she needs to pop the foal out so that she doesn't explode!


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Tessy- i have replied to your pm but i am not sure if it worked. If it hasn't let me know, but keep your chin up you did all you could. X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you it did work i think yes i had to clear some out so may have deleted it my brain isn't in gear and marked everything 

Just shocked x


----------



## coffeeandabagel (9 April 2013)

Just read 60 odd pages - and still no foal, and a bit of a sad feeling from you. Hope everything is OK with you and TB


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

Are you now on foal watch overnight tessy??


----------



## flaxen (9 April 2013)

Hi, I hope you are ok after a bad day. 
Ive dug some pics out for you of my mare just before she foaled incase they might help you. Almost 3yrs ago i was waiting for my mare to foal and although I knew when she was covered she foaled 2wks early. The afternoon of the night she foaled her behaviour changed, she was stressing in the field, fence walking more than usual, snapping at her companion but then stressing if he ran away from her, she didnt settle inside either, box walking more than usual and sitting with her backside against the wall. I was lucky in that I could watch her on cctv from the house all evening and when I checked her at 9.30pm she had wax on one teat, at 10.30pm she had wax on both teats and she foaled at 11.40pm.






This photo was 2 days before she foaled.







This picture was taken the afternoon of the evening she foaled.

Hope these help, and good luck.X


----------



## PleaseVenus (9 April 2013)

Hope you're ok! She's looking big, surely can't be long now...


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

Thank you everyone !

And Flaxen thank yo so much what a lovely mare 

Amymay yes we are hence my sleep deprived school days  Me and mum do alternate hours


----------



## Sven (9 April 2013)

Sorry you've had a bad experience, come on TB cheer your Mum up with a Mini T x


----------



## Hutchlou (9 April 2013)

Ah bless her HUGE belly!! Are you sure it is only one little coblet in there...?!!


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

Hutchlou said:



			Ah bless her HUGE belly!! Are you sure it is only one little coblet in there...?!! 

Click to expand...

Please don't I may cry


----------



## MrsMozart (9 April 2013)

Hugs Abbie hunny. I hope you're ok.


----------



## tessybear (9 April 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			Hugs Abbie hunny. I hope you're ok.
		
Click to expand...

thank you lovely im feeling much better now the dogs must have known i have a JRT  snuggling up with me  x


----------



## Bertolie (9 April 2013)

Tessy is huge - that's one strapping colt in there!

Hope you're ok Abbie and are feeling a bit better now.  x


----------



## Spring Feather (9 April 2013)

Her teats are not 'right' however I don't know if I'd base too much on that right now as they can fill up very quickly.  From the video it looks like her belly is very pointy today.  Depending on what her vulva is doing, I would be having her tail plaited and be watching constantly.  I also would have had her shoes pulled tbph but I note you aren't planning on doing that so I'd suggest she has her feet padded now.


----------



## indie999 (9 April 2013)

Lovely big ole belly there. Fingers crossed this foal is going to make an appearance for the weekend(at least)! What lovely videos and pics capturing this all. I checkin every day twice a day (I think it was 3 times today).Hope its not too long now. Excited for you all.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 April 2013)

Dogs rock


----------



## Coblover63 (9 April 2013)

I hope you are OK, Abbie xx


----------



## Shanny_mare (9 April 2013)

Hugs to you TB - hope all is ok 

Only just read the last few pages but here if you need anyone else to talk to.


----------



## Welsh (9 April 2013)

Hi, hoping all goes well for you & Tessy &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 April 2013)

Hugs hun xxx come on tessy!! Your mummy needs foaly cuddles  x


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2013)

Hoping all goes well for both of you, need to read this fully as looks v interesting


----------



## Calcyle (9 April 2013)

Aaargh, I've just given in and checked this post, read all 1162 posts and no foal waiting at the end of it!

I'll be joining everyone else in checking back all the time to see if it's happened yet.

Sounds like you had a rough evening, hope you're ok  x


----------



## Technique (10 April 2013)

It is 2am and I have just read the whole thread. I am busting for a wee and thought to myself "I'll just click on that BOGOF thread mentioned elsewhere before I go to the loo/bed". AAAgh! I am now hooked...

I hardly ever post, but felt moved to say good luck with the foal and your scholarly endeavours; you are obviously quite an exceptional young lady - and I hope that whatever has upset you of recent will be put behind you very quickly by the arrival of a bay/skewbald colt foal with very little white - a bit finer than his mum  That's my guess anyway - and I reckon tomorrow, Tessy looks like she appreciates the finer things in life so I am thinking a racy type of suitor, rather than a cob 

Jools


----------



## Equinus (10 April 2013)

I also read it through, resisting the urge to go to the last page....to find no foal at the end.

I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.

Come on Tessy!


----------



## OldNag (10 April 2013)

Tessy what are you up to.... I aaid Wednesday ;-) 
Hope TB is comfy she must be feeling fairly fed up by now!


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 April 2013)

Morning TB  

Have you pushed yet ?


----------



## Racergirl (10 April 2013)

Morning fellow tessy watchers!!


----------



## kat2290 (10 April 2013)

Morning


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (10 April 2013)

Come on TB, the weather lady on the BBC says its getting warmer, 14 degrees tomorrow, lovely foaly tripping round the paddock temperatures just for you. Puuuuuusssshhhhhhhh


----------



## patchypony (10 April 2013)

Hope everythings okay?  xx


----------



## TrasaM (10 April 2013)

Oh dear I'm 3 hours ahead here and though I'd check in but STILL no foal.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 April 2013)

Hope you are feeling a bit better TB.

Xxxx


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 April 2013)

Hope all is OK with you. 

I'm still obessessively checking for mini T


----------



## RaYandFinn (10 April 2013)

Checking in...  morning aunties!


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 April 2013)

TB, hope you're feeling a bit better this morning and not still too upset about last nights events.  Im sure after a little cry into Tessys mane you'll perk up a bit and you have lots to keep you occupied for the next few months x


----------



## zigzag (10 April 2013)

Morning Abbie, Tessy and hopefully foal


----------



## rainer (10 April 2013)

Morning all,just checking in


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 April 2013)

Morning, just checking in before work!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (10 April 2013)

Hope it's not so dull wherever you are as it is here in London! C'mon Tessy, before the rain comes


----------



## Racergirl (10 April 2013)

Can't believe it's only just gone 8 and I've checked 3 times already!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (10 April 2013)

Me too Racergirl


----------



## coffeeandabagel (10 April 2013)

I only started watching this thread last night but ----arrgghhhh----- the tension is killing me!

Lovely day for a foal to arrive....pls


----------



## Angua2 (10 April 2013)

Well?????????????????


----------



## *hic* (10 April 2013)

Relatively local to Tessy it's rather grey and overcast, it's not raining but the air feels wet. If I were a foal I'd be staying inside and keeping warm!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 April 2013)

Morning! Come on Tessy!!!


----------



## Boxers (10 April 2013)

Morning. First check in of the day.  No foal 

I have been with this from the beginning and reload the page every ten minutes it seems.

I wonder if today is "The Day".


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

No foal as of yet guys 

Abbie 
x


----------



## Caballito (10 April 2013)

Come on Tessy. I'm at home this morning and have been checking what seems like every 30 seconds since 6.30am!

Could today be the day I wonder


----------



## Caballito (10 April 2013)

Argh, cross-posted with TB!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (10 April 2013)

I was going to wait until the foal was here to post but I can't wait. This has become the first thing I check in the morning and then all throughout the day, I have even found myself checking in the middle of the night when I can't sleep!! I don't know how you're taking the suspense. I am slightly disappointed that A. I have a gelding and B. I've had him nearly 2 years so not even a miracle chance that he could have had a foal, although the be honest I think the fact he is a he is the biggest stumbling block there.

So excited for you


----------



## Bertolie (10 April 2013)

I know very little about mares, even less about foals and zilch about foaling  but I think Mini T will make an appearance between Friday night and Monday morning!

......wont stop me obsessively checking this thread countless times a day though


----------



## Shysmum (10 April 2013)

Good morning everyone  

Ah it looks like that vet my have got it right Abbie - sending you (((hugs))) and hope you are feeling better. sm xxx


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (10 April 2013)

I think Mini T will be here before the weekend, I'm guessing Thursday night/Friday morning  Fingers (and hooves) crossed!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 April 2013)

Been checking in to see if the little one has appeared yet. The best things are worth waiting for and such a lovely mare will surely have a little cracker. 
 Good luck Tessy and enjoy your last few days of peace.


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 April 2013)

Morning Tessy gang  hope you're feeling better today Abbie xx


----------



## coffeeandabagel (10 April 2013)

A good reason to be born today - - - its 10.4.2013 that adds up to 11 which adds up to 2 which is how many horses Abbie will have,   simples


----------



## LittleMonster (10 April 2013)

Morning!! 

Hope your okay Abbie saw your post a ''few'' pages back  
Glad you are taking alternative watching with your mum least you both get a bit of sleep!
All the best! 
xx


----------



## weesophz (10 April 2013)

just catching up after being on the late shift. hope youre alright abbie, you can pop me a pm if you like  xx


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

Good morning all 

Thank you for all of your kind messages and replies on here I am feeling much better this morning just sadly saw someone pass away but upon reflection and from the help of fantastic people on here it would have been quick for the person. 

Supposed to be doing health and social work at the moment... but you evil people keep distracting me  

Abbie 
x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 April 2013)

I was so sure the little one would have put in an appearance this morning. never mind it's supposed to rain today so lets hope Tessy hangs on to her foal and keeps it warm until the weekend, weather should be better by then. Can't imagine how you are managing to study through all this OP but good luck with your exams as well.


----------



## Mariposa (10 April 2013)

The best things come to those who wait 

Hope the mum to be and OP are doing ok today x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 April 2013)

Well its supposed to be 20degrees at the weekend so I reckon she is holding on till then.
Xx


----------



## buddylove (10 April 2013)

If it's a colt please call him master tubby bear - keeping in the Noddy theme as you already have tessy bear!!!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 April 2013)

Supposed to be doing health and social work at the moment... but you evil people keep distracting me


Don't blame us !!!! It's TBs fault keeping ALL of us distracted  

Glad you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

I love the master tubby bear thing ! we were going to do theodore ( teddy bear) but that would be a good passport name !


----------



## Liath (10 April 2013)

Glad to see you're feeling a bit better following your horrible time yesterday Abbie! 

This is only the fourth time I've checked in today!!


----------



## Keenjean (10 April 2013)

Master tubby bear would be a great name!!!


----------



## ibot (10 April 2013)

Morning (just) How are you after yesterday Abbie?? 

Why not call it teddybear? my last dog was called Eddie but i called him teddybear bless him 
I dont blame tessy for waiting its cold today


----------



## RunToEarth (10 April 2013)

Morning! Abbie can you tell TB that she must have it by this weekend as it has forecast 17degree heat for Sunday, perfect foal observing sunshine!


----------



## suffolkmare (10 April 2013)

Still hanging on and keeping us waiting! Hope you are ok today, and was sorry to hear you had an unpleasant incident yesterday. Just saw the video and she is huge! Lovely to see her tucking in to the grass, wish we had that much, our grazing still looks poor. I'm hoping to visit the stables later when friend takes daughter down, I'm not driving and beginning to wonder if I'm slightly phobic after realising I should never have driven my son to his club when I was so ill just before I ended up in hospital with pneumonia. I'm now on the mend, getting a bit fed up, but the excitement of Tessy- and Penny- watching is keeping me going!
Hug for both of you!


----------



## claracanter (10 April 2013)

Well, Abbie and Tessy we are expecting big ( or little ) things of you this weekend. Do horses eber have twins btw?


----------



## joeanne (10 April 2013)

claracanter said:



			Well, Abbie and Tessy we are expecting big ( or little ) things of you this weekend. Do horses eber have twins btw?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but its not good for them or the foals. Most abort later into the pregnancy, or one or both are lost soon after birth. Few twin births see both foals survive and be healthy


----------



## Annagain (10 April 2013)

I posted once about 100 pages back and have just been lurking ever since, but wanted to say I think you'll look back in 20 years time at April 2013 as the month you grew up VERY fast Abbie! You've had quite the few weeks and you seem to be taking it all so much in your stride. I'm glad you're feeling better about yesterday. Now you have the opposite end of life to look forward to - soon I hope. Get a move on baby bear!!!


----------



## Dipsy83 (10 April 2013)

Just checked in and TB is still holding out on us, come on need a foalie..

Glad your ok Abbie, if you still need to chat PM me, even thou i am a bit late due to not checking in sooner


----------



## Lollysmum (10 April 2013)

O no - another one hooked, I've just read from page 105  and can't believe there is still no foal!

Come on Tessy Bear


----------



## Marydoll (10 April 2013)

Just me checking again  nowt yet then !!


----------



## Racergirl (10 April 2013)

And me....


----------



## Kitty B (10 April 2013)

Come along, Foalie! This is always the first thread I check every day now. Fingers crossed there is the sound of tiny (or being cobby, not so tiny, perhaps  ) hooves very soon!


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (10 April 2013)

Another checking in for the..um...6th time today  Come on Tessy, I dont like waiting for things!


----------



## Clannad48 (10 April 2013)

Please Tessy can you have your foal soon, I am having to constantly recharge my phone, tablet and laptop to keep on checking in. The rest of my family are considering having me sectioned for 'foal addiction'.


----------



## SuperCoblet (10 April 2013)

This! Seem to be spending every spare minute I have checking this thread :rollseyes:


----------



## sandi_84 (10 April 2013)

I've been lurking on this thread but I'm excited to see mini T photo's.... when mini T finally deigns to make an appearance 
Also want to say how lovely it was that the lady (can't remember who it was) sent you the foal headcollar! Was telling my OH about how lovely people can be on this forum and that was one of the examples I told him about  There's some really nice people out there!


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 April 2013)

There are some really nice people on here sandi - 84, last summer I was sent a fly rug to use on a rescue horse. It's a great forum


----------



## weesophz (10 April 2013)

checking in again.. come on foalie youre killin us here!


----------



## tallyho! (10 April 2013)

Ok ok I have so far managed NOT to comment, but I feel it is needed.... Now Tessy, listen up mama, I know it's a bit rainy.... Buuut the weekend is meant to be a scorcher!! So don't miss it and have your foal soon so you can watch him run in the sun!


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

*Day 12 *
Good evening everyone  Hope you had a relaxing day someone clearly did :rolleyes






Well today was lovely and mild at 11 degrees and Tess came in a big happy hippo  she seems to have dropped more today and the bottom of her belly is so very swollen she has bagged up more now so we are going to plait her tail tomorrow 





an attempt at showing just how swollen the under side of her is:






Her boobies today :











Her bottom and lady bits ( sorry i cannot resize if eating and/or squeamish look away )










And this was prior to having her bottom cleaned so again sorry  

And finally i found that this angle makes her look like a waddly whale 






*Token photo*


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (10 April 2013)

She's got so pointy!  (((((foaling vibes!)))))


----------



## DW Team (10 April 2013)

Think you might have a few more days yet.  May be at the weekend with the warmer weather.  My mare is now 3 weeks over due. Knowing my luck she will drop while we are away on Friday night.  I am sure the stud will ring if she has it while we are gone.


----------



## zigzag (10 April 2013)

She is huge now she almost looks as if the foal has turned ready to go!


----------



## murphysmummy (10 April 2013)

Oooo how exciting!  she's nearly there! Come on tessy! We need the weather to stay mild now too. Fingers crossed Xx


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			She's got so pointy!  (((((foaling vibes!)))))
		
Click to expand...

I thought she had gone very pointy just need them boobies to catch up 



DWTeam said:



			Think you might have a few more days yet.  May be at the weekend with the warmer weather.  My mare is now 3 weeks over due. Knowing my luck she will drop while we are away on Friday night.  I am sure the stud will ring if she has it while we are gone.
		
Click to expand...

3 weeks you poor person i would be pulling my hair out ! No doubt she will they are great like that  hope your mare pops soon must be horrible waiting that long  


zigzag said:



			She is huge now she almost looks as if the foal has turned ready to go!
		
Click to expand...

hmm she feels huge judging by the " i dont really need my tea if it involves walking across the road" face she pulled


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

murphysmummy said:



			Oooo how exciting!  she's nearly there! Come on tessy! We need the weather to stay mild now too. Fingers crossed Xx
		
Click to expand...

We are supposed to have nice weather till this weekend reaching 20 degrees on sunday


----------



## domane (10 April 2013)

I'm going to be selfish and ask her to wait until next Tuesday as that is MY foalie's first birthday!!!  I can't believe she's so big, my mare was tiny by comparison and that was her third foal... and he was a whopper too!


----------



## freckles22uk (10 April 2013)

Blimey shes huge!!  ... not long now


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

domane said:



			I'm going to be selfish and ask her to wait until next Tuesday as that is MY foalie's first birthday!!!  I can't believe she's so big, my mare was tiny by comparison and that was her third foal... and he was a whopper too!
		
Click to expand...

oh god dont say that knowing our luck she will be having triplets 



freckles22uk said:



			Blimey shes huge!!  ... not long now 

Click to expand...

Oh i know !


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 April 2013)

Eek.....she looks fab. 

I defiantly think the weekend warmer weather will be foalie weekend


Oooohhhhh can't wait, even mum and grandma (mum is horsey grandma not) are interested!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (10 April 2013)

She's massive! Surely it must be tonight?! I reckon it'll be tonight


----------



## JenHunt (10 April 2013)

she's definitely looking pointier today!!

some on Tessy.... I'm getting bored of waiting!


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			Eek.....she looks fab. 

I defiantly think the weekend warmer weather will be foalie weekend


Oooohhhhh can't wait, even mum and grandma (mum is horsey grandma not) are interested!

Click to expand...

Oh i do hope so will be lovely to spend their first day outside in the sun  aw ! thats fantastic to hear 



HorsesHavingFun said:



			She's massive! Surely it must be tonight?! I reckon it'll be tonight 

Click to expand...

I hope not  she needs to wait till friday


----------



## Once was lost (10 April 2013)

My totally non horsey husband has also joined in with the Mini T watch! He sat and read the whole thing today while waiting for me to have an eye operation today. Mini T is breaking down the boundaries before HE (totally convinced Tess is cooking a colt in there!) arrives!
I think she will foal on either Thursday or Friday night now, she has really dropped but as you say, a little more bagging up to go (not that I would really have a clue, learned so much from this thread as youngest I have had us yearling). Keep up the good Work Abby, you are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Mrs C (10 April 2013)

She's mahoosive bless her. Keep checking in for updates... Looking forwards to cutesy foaly pics. Thanks for sharing with us  x


----------



## Po Knee (10 April 2013)

I know we are all waiting for the nicer weather, but I am sure I read something a long time ago about prey animals preferring to give birth in bad weather so the scent of the bubba is not so obvious to the predator.... with that in mind Tessy is more than welcome to decamp to my back garden tonight -  it's raining well here.... 

*** I really don't think I made that up, but maybe it was just gazelles and the like    ***

Any road up - judging by today's pics I hope for her sake it is soon


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			My totally non horsey husband has also joined in with the Mini T watch! He sat and read the whole thing today while waiting for me to have an eye operation today. Mini T is breaking down the boundaries before HE (totally convinced Tess is cooking a colt in there!) arrives!
I think she will foal on either Thursday or Friday night now, she has really dropped but as you say, a little more bagging up to go (not that I would really have a clue, learned so much from this thread as youngest I have had us yearling). Keep up the good Work Abby, you are doing an amazing job!
		
Click to expand...

Hope your eye op went ok ? and ah tell your OH i said thank you its lovely to have so much support  

Thank you lovely 
x


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (10 April 2013)

Ditto Once was lost, I'd just like to say how much I've learnt from this thread!


----------



## Shysmum (10 April 2013)

Oh bless her, she's certainly cooking on gas there - all four rings too !  Is there much "movement" of the bump - kicking and stuff ?


----------



## morrismob (10 April 2013)

In France and keep checking. Come on tessy !!


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Ditto Once was lost, I'd just like to say how much I've learnt from this thread! 

Click to expand...

It has been so very nice to recieve so much info 



Shysmum said:



			Oh bless her, she's certainly cooking on gas there - all four rings too !  Is there much "movement" of the bump - kicking and stuff ?
		
Click to expand...

She really is ! and yes there are moments where she spooks slightly because it must be doing flips in there and then a random lump will stick out her side  poor mummy bear !



morrismob said:



			In France and keep checking. Come on tessy !!
		
Click to expand...


Hope the wearher is treating you better than here


----------



## Megibo (10 April 2013)

Just checking in...  

She's extra massive and pointy today  PUUUUUSSSSH TEESSYYY COME OOONNNN!


----------



## Kayfamily (10 April 2013)

I'm a lurker rather than a poster, but have to comment she's gorgeous and I'm going for Friday night.


----------



## debsg (10 April 2013)

Ooh I hope she foals before tomorrow night cos I'm back at work, then go to do my girls in the morning. I'd hate to miss any news 
I think she'll hang on til the weekend so that Abbie gets plenty of foalie time 
Tessy is a beautiful mare, I think her baby will be a real stunner!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (10 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I reckon she will foal tonight 

Click to expand...

Yayyyy!! 



Oh wait...Tessy isn't even my horse


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			Just checking in...  

She's extra massive and pointy today  PUUUUUSSSSH TEESSYYY COME OOONNNN!
		
Click to expand...


Hullo and she really is !


Delicious_D said:



			I reckon she will foal tonight 

Click to expand...

Ah i don't i give it a few more days  



Kayfamily said:



			I'm a lurker rather than a poster, but have to comment she's gorgeous and I'm going for Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you so much 



debsg said:



			Ooh I hope she foals before tomorrow night cos I'm back at work, then go to do my girls in the morning. I'd hate to miss any news 
I think she'll hang on til the weekend so that Abbie gets plenty of foalie time 
Tessy is a beautiful mare, I think her baby will be a real stunner!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Tess is my baby  



FlaxenPony05 said:



			Yayyyy!! 



Oh wait...Tessy isn't even my horse 

Click to expand...

 you are more than welcome to have her she farted at me earlier when i brushed her tail  and to think her passport name is Lady


----------



## Megibo (10 April 2013)

tessybear said:



 you are more than welcome to have her she farted at me earlier when i brushed her tail  and to think her passport name is Lady 

Click to expand...

Lmfao


----------



## ralph and maverick (10 April 2013)

Wow them pictures look as if she's fit to burst! Definitely changed shape (i know nothing about foaling, except through this thread!)
I'm going to hazard a guess and say Friday night, ready for my birthday on Saturday!
Hope you and mummy bear are well x


----------



## amandap (10 April 2013)

She's a sensible mum waiting for the warmer weather.


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 April 2013)

She has changed shape a lot since yesterday, I dont know much but looks like it will be soon, maybe tonight or tomorrow!

Sticking with my guess of a piebald colt, more black than white.
Domino or paddington or chester would be my names.
Good luck with it all hope its a quick and safe birth with no problems.


----------



## hoofie (10 April 2013)

Hi. Haven't posted yet on this thread but been glued to it night and day waiting for news!!! Just want to wish you best of luck with your new arrival!! Tessy is gorgeous and her little foal will be too!!! Can't wait for the big announcement when baby makes their appearance!!


----------



## tessybear (10 April 2013)

hoofie said:



			Hi. Haven't posted yet on this thread but been glued to it night and day waiting for news!!! Just want to wish you best of luck with your new arrival!! Tessy is gorgeous and her little foal will be too!!! Can't wait for the big announcement when baby makes their appearance!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so very much lovely  

I am off for the night now folks very tired at the moment but will update tomorrow  

Night ! 
abbie 
xx


----------



## Shysmum (10 April 2013)

Blimey, must be sooooooo painful having an almost full term shifting and kicking - she must want it out as much as we do, but you really cannot rush a gypsy cob


----------



## scots (10 April 2013)

Been lurking since beginning and checking everyday!!!! I reckon Sunday morning you will have a little bundle of black and white - and it's a boy!!!! More white than black I think!

And good luck by way you seem to be handling this so well considering!!!!!! 

We also have a bogof on our yard the lady only found out a week ago and mare is due anyday!!!! Was bought from travellers 8 months ago!


----------



## babymare (10 April 2013)

Well have a good rest abbie and ohhhhhhhh cant wait to check in tomorrow


----------



## rainer (10 April 2013)

Tess is looking more pointy I think,won't be long now 
Can't wait to meet baby tess x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 April 2013)

Wow that's looking like one mahoooooosive foaly!!!


----------



## HBM1 (10 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 12 *
Good evening everyone  Hope you had a relaxing day someone clearly did :rolleyes






Well today was lovely and mild at 11 degrees and Tess came in a big happy hippo  she seems to have dropped more today and the bottom of her belly is so very swollen she has bagged up more now so we are going to plait her tail tomorrow 





an attempt at showing just how swollen the under side of her is:






Her boobies today :











Her bottom and lady bits ( sorry i cannot resize if eating and/or squeamish look away )










And this was prior to having her bottom cleaned so again sorry  

And finally i found that this angle makes her look like a waddly whale 






*Token photo*





Click to expand...

Lordy! I didn't think she could look more pointy than last time, but she really is...everything is slack, prepare for lift off I say!


----------



## Wagtail (10 April 2013)

I think she could be a week or more yet. At the start of this thread I said two weeks or more, bit I still think a week or more. Her bag is not that full yet and her vulva, though relaxed could be more so. Have you been able to extract any milk? Mind you, I am no expert, and they can surprise you!


----------



## Gloi (10 April 2013)

I can't remember if you've said before, but do you know how many foals she's had in the past?
You must be getting tired by now, watching her. I still think it looks like a few days to go.


----------



## nostromo70 (10 April 2013)

Our mare was not pointy, there was no wax but dropped the foal in the early hours of the morning. They're all different.


----------



## debsg (10 April 2013)

My mare did not bag up or wax up the night before Jasmine was born (Christmas morning!) and, since the vet had guesstimated the due date in February (she was a BOGOF foal  ) we missed the event totally! And she definitely wasn't a prem foal. The mare was very chilled and showed no signs. To say we were gobsmacked is an understatement! Thank goodness nothing went wrong.
Wouldn't it be lovely if Tessy had a Foalcam and we could all tune in and watch MiniTB being born?
Hope you get some sleep, Abbie  Night - night xxx


----------



## Racergirl (10 April 2013)

Omg we dropped to page two.... (Def not here doing check number 957 of the day.....)


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (11 April 2013)

Just doing last check before I attempt to get some sleep..


----------



## Windwood (11 April 2013)

Just woken from a deep sleep having dreamed it was a filly, strawberry roan with black points!!

Unbearable excitement!!  Hurry up gal!


----------



## babymare (11 April 2013)

Well 5,30am and checking


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2013)

5.51 amd I'm doing the same


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 April 2013)

Checking in too


----------



## Equinus (11 April 2013)

6.16 and my fourth..................


----------



## RhaLoulou (11 April 2013)

I think this long awaited foal is going to be born on Sunday night, this may of course effect the economy on Monday with us all checking in!


----------



## rainer (11 April 2013)

Checking in 
Good morning all


----------



## ibot (11 April 2013)

Morning all 

well my guess was today tomorrow but i am thinking maybe monday.

hope you all have a lovely day

xx


----------



## Boxers (11 April 2013)

Morning everyone.  No news yet then?  Abbie doesn't usually check in here til after 8 so will check back later.

Of to see to Jay, then going to work.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (11 April 2013)

Morning  just checking for foaly updates!!


----------



## Racergirl (11 April 2013)

Morning everyone  

Tessybear - curry for breakfast is perfectly acceptable I'm sure....


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (11 April 2013)

Ahhhhh I have been stalking this thread all week but I go on holiday tonight & won't be able to look anymore, come on TB, I need to see your baby!


----------



## ralph and maverick (11 April 2013)

Morning all, 3rd check so far today!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 April 2013)

Morning, just checking in
X


----------



## Cheiro1 (11 April 2013)

Morning Aunties!  Another check in for this morning!


----------



## benson21 (11 April 2013)

Take her for a brisk walk (or waddle), feed her lots of curry....what else can bring on labour??


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 April 2013)

Pineapple!fed her gallons we need a foal! I bet she is loving all this attention!


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 April 2013)

Im sure foal will be here soon, must be by weekend surely!!  She cant get much bigger poor girl


----------



## Polos Mum (11 April 2013)

I'm loving all the 'get labour started advice' (curry, walking, pineapples, 'Time' with OH etc.) as I'm preggers and I've been threatened with early induction (which I don't want at all) so I'll be putting all these into practice soon
Who'd have thought one thread could be so informative !! 

Thanks Tessy!


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (11 April 2013)

Just checking in this morning! Still no baby? Darn it, I was sure I'd be seeing foalie pictures this morning!  Hope Tessy isn't too fed up bless her. And I hope all is well with you Abbie


----------



## RaYandFinn (11 April 2013)

Checking in... Got really excited when I saw 130 pages... Still no babba! Come on Tess!


----------



## Buds_mum (11 April 2013)

Eeee tessy awaaay!! I even dreamt that foalie had arrived. How sad


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

Quick update  No foal as of yet can you imagine if she was 2 weeks over due ? I think i would end up force feeding her pineapples and attempt to make Scooby the big girl more manlly


----------



## mcnaughty (11 April 2013)

Defo fresh pineapple (for humans) - worked for both of mine!  Come on Tessy!!


----------



## Vindaloo (11 April 2013)

Oh TB, I saw you had posted and almost burst with excitement.....  Settles back down to wait patiently.


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

mcnaughty said:



			Defo fresh pineapple (for humans) - worked for both of mine!  Come on Tessy!!
		
Click to expand...

Really ? 



Vindaloo said:



			Oh TB, I saw you had posted and almost burst with excitement.....  Settles back down to wait patiently.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry


----------



## freckles22uk (11 April 2013)

I was horse riding the day before I gave birth to my daughter..(flipping heck that was 20 years ago).....  so perhaps you need to give her a piggy back round the paddock..... lol


----------



## EPRider (11 April 2013)

Tessy needs to go on a trampoline.


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2013)

Lol Polos Mum. 
When my first was a week late
I tried pineapple, curry, even poor OH. The only thing that worked was when the midwife told me she'd be round the next morning fir a "stretch and sweep" ... The threat alone was enough 
Maybe a quiet word with TB is needed?!


----------



## Mariposa (11 April 2013)

Just checking in! What a grotty day, keep those legs crossed till the sun comes out on the weekend Tessy!


----------



## Shysmum (11 April 2013)

Good Morning everyone !


----------



## nicolenlolly (11 April 2013)

Oh my word how did I miss this?
I have just spent the last 2 hours reading all 131 pages of this and 39 pages of the last thread and usually I am a last page skipper!!
I could not imaging how you are juggling a-levels and the excitement of imminent arrival, you are to be applauded for being such a dedicated and sensible young lady. 
Good luck with everything and looking forward to seeing pics of mini t  xx


----------



## LittleMonster (11 April 2013)

Checking in after a choatic morning at work! Dammmnnnn no foal  but glad as this weather is horrid! 
Hope your not too tried Abbie (and your mum too) and hope Tess isn't too fed up!
xx


----------



## meandmrblue (11 April 2013)

Come on testy bear were all waiting!


----------



## Racergirl (11 April 2013)

Loving freckles 's idea - can we have a video of that???!!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (11 April 2013)

Morning everyone! My bet was last night so I logged on hoping!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (11 April 2013)

no foal yet??? : 
COME ON TESSY!!! we are all waiting


----------



## tubby1 (11 April 2013)

Come on Tessy ,can't get anything done for checking this thread , also just reading H&H and can't believe this thread isn't mentioned in the top forum topics !!!


----------



## Dipsy83 (11 April 2013)

Just a quick check in at work and still no foal..

Come on TB


----------



## mynutmeg (11 April 2013)

Seriously tubby? This has got to be one of the biggest threads ever!!!!!!

(hurry up mini t and get your butt out to meet your adoring public)


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

I dont read the HHO magazine so wouldnt know


----------



## ShadowHunter (11 April 2013)

Still no foal?!
Aww common mini T, we're all waiting to meet you


----------



## StormyGale (11 April 2013)

Sorry bit late to party but have just read all thread through and wow is she making everyone wait or what bless her hope mini t comes soon :-D


----------



## Cheiro1 (11 April 2013)

Come onnnnnnn Mini T!! Spending my life glued to this thread


----------



## Liath (11 April 2013)

Gah! I felt sure if I didn't check in til lunchtime I'd have missed something!! Been itching to check all morning and still no Mini T!


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

I really do hope they come along soon i feel bad keeping you all waiting and i cannot deal with the suspense anymore 

Coursework deadline tomorrow and i have cramp and pulled the muscle in my bloody thumb  from typing to much


----------



## mcnaughty (11 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Really ? 

Click to expand...

Yes!  Really!  Has to be fresh though - none of this tinned stuff!  Really not sure I would feed to a horse - mind you cannot see any issue but would imagine the quantities might be a bit large!


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

mcnaughty said:



			Yes!  Really!  Has to be fresh though - none of this tinned stuff!  Really not sure I would feed to a horse - mind you cannot see any issue but would imagine the quantities might be a bit large!
		
Click to expand...

I may just have to pick up a pineapple after my theory test when i am in town


----------



## annunziata (11 April 2013)

My vote is for next tuesday as the weather is going to be better


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (11 April 2013)

The suspense! Too much suspense!


----------



## molly7886 (11 April 2013)

I think when mini T finally arrives we're going to need a Tessy bear BOGOF thread former addicts support group to cope with the withdrawal symptoms. what will we all do with ourselves when we haven't got to check for progress at every opportunity!!


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

molly7886 said:



			I think when mini T finally arrives we're going to need a Tessy bear BOGOF thread former addicts support group to cope with the withdrawal symptoms. what will we all do with ourselves when we haven't got to check for progress at every opportunity!!
		
Click to expand...

Suffolkgirl ? i think sorry i have poo memory is expecting a BOGOF at their yard and myNutmeg is expecting soon   i will be following that one closely x


----------



## Racergirl (11 April 2013)

And I can add the saga of "will grape be in foal or not" a week Monday - were over "will the flipping mare ever ovulate" now and on to the next stage....

Tessybear the human - there's a video about foaling on the h&h main site accordin to the newsletter - you might find it interesting ?


----------



## Megibo (11 April 2013)

Any new piccies?


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			Any new piccies? 

Click to expand...

Hello lovely 

Not yet i have a driving lesson soon so my sister will take a few pictures meaning i can post them up for half 7/8ish  x


----------



## bumper (11 April 2013)

Just checking here...

PS Good luck with your theory test! My son has his on 30th


----------



## weesophz (11 April 2013)

ooh still no foal!?

good luck with your lesson and theory test! i have my first lesson tomorrow


----------



## Bojingles (11 April 2013)

Get on with it Tess, I had a dream about your waxed teats last night!!


----------



## JenHunt (11 April 2013)

still no foal!

come On Tessy.....


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 April 2013)

I've baked cakes everyday this week and currently have two in the oven at the moment - I must be getting broody 

HURRY UP ! I'm running out of ingredients......


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 April 2013)

Hurry up I need a foalie fix!!!!


----------



## Welsh (11 April 2013)

Not been here for a while but I must confess this is the only thread I've started checking every day lol so lovely seeing everyones supportive comments and collective good natured nail-nibbling! Cannot WAIT to finally log in to see Proud mum & foalio!

*fingers crossed*

Sarah x &#10084; x &#10084; x


----------



## babymare (11 April 2013)

Jeeeezzz abbie your A levels, theory test and the foal to be. sorry my head would be exploding. you are a inspiration to your age group. be proud of self hun x x


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (11 April 2013)

she is just hanging on to Grow the foals coat


----------



## Happy Horse (11 April 2013)

My Saturday bet looks good. Must get to Wiliam Hill!


----------



## Clannad48 (11 April 2013)

Just checking in as I have been without internet - and still no foalie....

Also shocked that this thread did not make the top 5 in H&H


----------



## iCandy (11 April 2013)

Omg where is this foal! It's driving me to distraction!


----------



## weesophz (11 April 2013)

iCandy said:



			Omg where is this foal! It's driving me to distraction!
		
Click to expand...

tell me about it!! any updates abbie?


----------



## Strawbz (11 April 2013)

Good luck with your test Abbie 

I'm another checking several times a day. Come on Mini T, your adoring public awaits you


----------



## tessybear (11 April 2013)

Sorry guys my english Coursework is due tomorrow at 9:05 so had to finish that whilst doing theory practice !

No update tonight  
Will do a special one tomorrow


----------



## Mrs C (11 April 2013)

Hopefully a special one with a FOALIE!!! X


----------



## Sprocket123 (11 April 2013)

Ahhhhh!  I think she is enjoying leaving us all in suspense!   ill look forward to tomorrows update ( I have to update people at work as well...so come on tess!)


----------



## debsg (11 April 2013)

Good luck for your theory test Abbie xx My daughter is revising for her final year exams ( biology degree) and she is v difficult to live with atm lol, dunno how you are managing to remain so cheerful and keep us all updated with what you have in your plate!! Tessy is a lucky horse indeed to have you. Xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2013)

Good luck Abbie...hope it goes well


----------



## ralph and maverick (11 April 2013)

Good luck with the coursework, I don't know how you have time for everything!!
Foaling (((((((vibes))))))) to TB xx


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (12 April 2013)

Just doing my late night check   Come on Tess, pop that babba out!!! 

Well done Abbie on getting your work finished.Hope driving went ok?


----------



## Beausmate (12 April 2013)

Has that damned mare _still_ not dropped yet?

Take her for a swift jog round the block, see if you can shake it loose


----------



## OldNag (12 April 2013)

Good idea Beausmate
 i cab't take much more waiting!!


----------



## Racergirl (12 April 2013)

Hopefully it will be tonight or tomorrow for you now - then you can have all weekend for foaly fun


----------



## Carefreegirl (12 April 2013)

Just checking......

It's pouring with rain in MK  so hold on TB til the weekend when the sun shines


----------



## babymare (12 April 2013)

No foal !!!!!!!!!!arghhhhhhh


----------



## Slightlyconfused (12 April 2013)

*looks round corner bleary eye* 

Morning all.


----------



## tallyho! (12 April 2013)

Morning.... this is one long haul waiting sesh...


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

No foal as of yet guys off to school now with a boggy cold right before my theory :-( why me ?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 April 2013)

Bummer!! I want to see the foaly!! Get some curry and pineapple into her!!

Good Luck TB with the test!! Xx


----------



## Cheiro1 (12 April 2013)

Morning guys! 

Come oonnnnnn Tessy!

Abbie - I admire your dedication....school at 7am?   You're barking


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 April 2013)

It must be soon,  this weekend?!


----------



## OldNag (12 April 2013)

I think TB is waiting for you to get your coursework and theory done, OP.


----------



## EPRider (12 April 2013)

Tessy is of course making the most of being pregnant.  After all she missed out on all the congratulations and special perks that pregnant ladies get offered so she must pack as much into the final weeks now everyone knows.  The question is how long can she keep it in there and get the pampering herself and not the baby.


----------



## Mariposa (12 April 2013)

Morning all! How is the mum to be today?


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

Good Morning all - just checking for news (again ). x


----------



## Love (12 April 2013)

I think she has just swallowed a beach ball and is too afraid to admit it.....


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 April 2013)

Love said:



			I think she has just swallowed a beach ball and is too afraid to admit it.....
		
Click to expand...

Love it ! 

I think she's just trying to avoid restricted grazing for as long as possible. Clever girl.


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (12 April 2013)

Following from the beach ball idea, Abbie having you secretly been doing the P word with TB and it was actually the gym ball she ate in a game of shove ball that went wrong!!


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

NOT THE P WORD !!!! 

Haha, can you imagine it though ?


----------



## Buds_mum (12 April 2013)

Aarrgh tessy you really are milky your minor celebrity status now! 

Have you tried squeezing her abbie?!


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 April 2013)

Good luck with your theory Abbie! Get some berrocca and some metatone tonic down you - no wonder you're feeling a bit run down with so much on your plate. 

Tessy is hanging on for the sunny weekend, clever wee mare and foalie


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Sorry guys i was doing P.... its natural please don't abuse us for it and she did swallow the space hopper we used  So i removed her water and have not fed her so there might be wind in there also


----------



## Ladyinred (12 April 2013)

People who say riding isn't a sport are just intimidated...
because in OUR game, the ball has a mind of its own[/COLOR] 



So this could be truer than we think??


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



People who say riding isn't a sport are just intimidated...
because in OUR game, the ball has a mind of its own[/COLOR] 



So this could be truer than we think??
		
Click to expand...

 dam i thought that might have given it away !  I really work for Monty &#61516;


----------



## Coblover63 (12 April 2013)

Pop her with a pin and watch her fly around the stable farting as she deflates!


----------



## HBM1 (12 April 2013)

Aha so the "teats" are really just space hopper ears!


----------



## micki (12 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Aha so the "teats" are really just space hopper ears!
		
Click to expand...

That is so funny. Can just imagine TB bouncing around the field when no one is looking.
Not commented before on here but read the thread a couple of days ago and i thought there might have been a foal by now.


----------



## little_critter (12 April 2013)

I was thinking the other day should, instead of the usual 'could she be pregnant?' thread, will Abbie soon be posting a 'could she just be fat?' thread. 
I've been a lurker so far but have been checking the thread twice a day. 
Can't wait to see a small bundle of fluff.


----------



## Equinus (12 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			The image of tessy deflating aorund her stable has made me snort my coffee  

Click to expand...

Lovely mental image.........


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Tessy will be so very self conscious when she checks this later on her ipad  


English coursework signed over  Now just my theory to get out of the way


----------



## babymare (12 April 2013)

Good luck x


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

babymare said:



			Good luck x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you my G.A.D will be going crazy so no doubt i will be sick at least 3 times tomorrow morning  I hope i pass x


----------



## Bertolie (12 April 2013)

Good luck with your theory test Abbie. I'm sure you will be fine and pass with flying colours x


----------



## Clannad48 (12 April 2013)

Ok tea firmly projectile snorted over the laptop.....

So at work farting is now known as deflating......

Come on Tessy get a move on.....


----------



## ibot (12 April 2013)

Hey glad all is quiet, i have been going crazy our internet has not been very reliable so been stressed as have had no way of knowing but now i know its just a space hopper and wind i shall go and enjoy the sun


----------



## WelshD (12 April 2013)

My husband asked me this morning for an update, upon hearing there was no foal he had a long think then finally said..

'is she just having a food-baby?'

Classy!


----------



## Coblover63 (12 April 2013)

Well I hope we get to see the gorgeous gal today in all her resplendent huge-ness!  I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms from not getting my photo fix yesterday!!!!


----------



## Toffee44 (12 April 2013)

Tessy,

I am away this weekend don't you dare go foaling until Monday!!!

Sorry guys selfish now. Or hurry up and get on with it tonight!

Can I suggest you direct your mum to foal watch on the Internet she could just set the webcam up and we then know when the baby is here as we can watch live 

Toffee44 x


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

will defo do picture and possible video update tonight for you all to make up for yesterday  Have spent the last 2 hours doing theory revision  

If this foal doesn't hurry up soon i will have nothing to look forwards to 

and to think... we are only in week 2 ..... the vet said 2-4 weeks noooo


----------



## morrismob (12 April 2013)

No Abby, tell Tessy we can't wait another 2 weeks !! Will be back in uk Sunday, I hope that foal arrives tonight then u can have all w/e playing.


----------



## PleaseVenus (12 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you my G.A.D will be going crazy so no doubt i will be sick at least 3 times tomorrow morning  I hope i pass x
		
Click to expand...

You'll be fine! You'll pass and you never know, you might come home to a foal too


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			No Abby, tell Tessy we can't wait another 2 weeks !! Will be back in uk Sunday, I hope that foal arrives tonight then u can have all w/e playing. 

Click to expand...

I simply would end up force feeding her pineapple curry, walking her down to recently gelded and still very randy friend Cyril before repeatadly doing laps of the field 

That would be lovely as the weather is supposed to be 19 degrees here on Sun !!


----------



## horselib (12 April 2013)

Please can this foal arrive by Monday evening as I am away on holiday from Monday until 23rd April and will have patchy access to the internet.
I remember when I bred my foal my mare was AI and took first time so I had a fairly accurate due date of around 11th April.A strapping colt was born on 25th April the longest 14 days of my life!!!and I was there for his birth at half past midnight.
He is now 7 years old and an absolute joy. I lost his mum last year aged 22 and it is so nice to have something of her .

I think it will be a coloured colt with a 'war bonnet/medicine hat'  which is very lucky .Prized by the American Indians The war bonnet horse was often  ridden by the Chief and was thought to protect the rider in battle.
War Bonnet is  a name given to horses of a similar pattern which exhibit less color, usually having just a bonnet and very little, if any, other colored areas.

Legend has the Medicine Hat Horse appearing in Native American culture, being used as a Ceremonial Horse, Buffalo Runner, and a War Horse. Some of the Plains Tribes  considered the Medicine Hat to be supernatural protection against harm were the Sioux, Cheyenne, Blackfoot, Comanche and Kiowa Tribes.


----------



## Marydoll (12 April 2013)

Come on Tessy


----------



## Emsarr (12 April 2013)

Oh come on Tessy, this is taking the mick now!


----------



## claracanter (12 April 2013)

My boy had colic this morning( all fine now, thank god)but while i was walking him around in endless circuits, I was thinking I wonder if TessyB has had her foal yet. Are we all getting a little obsessed???


----------



## debsg (12 April 2013)

Just checking in...................... evening everyone!
Delicious D - sorry to hear about your girl. Fingers crossed it happens soon. This time next year we could be waiting for a lovely black foalie!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 April 2013)

To while away the time..

The tessybear song - feel free to add verses!  

Come on tessybear we&#8217;re waiting for you
To give us a foal pretty and new
We&#8217;ve been waiting and hoping for many a day 
For a colt or a filly black, white or bay

Come on girlie were starting to flag
Watching your boobies starting to bag
It has to be soon and any day now
Let&#8217;s hope were not wrong and you give birth to a cow


----------



## ShadowHunter (12 April 2013)

Common Tessy! you cant keep us waiting two more weeks!!

Sorry Delicious D, was really hoping that she would be in-foal


----------



## Strawbz (12 April 2013)

Checking in 

Hope your boggy cold has bogged off Abbie. And that your theory was a breeze


----------



## Megibo (12 April 2013)

Lmao Sussex!! 

*jumps up and down* I want fat mumma bear pictuuuuuuresss


----------



## eggs (12 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Look Tessy, after the cr@ppy week i've had and dee not being scanned in foal today, bloody well get on with it and have your foal!
		
Click to expand...

Don't give up hope. My mare has had three foals and with the last two she didn't scan in foal first time. She was only confirmed in foal when the vet scanned her later to see if she was ready for another visit to the stallion to try again.  The same happened with my friends mare too.


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

made 2 videos... first video only a minute long youtube is saying 83 minutes to upload  piece of poo


----------



## Elsiecat (12 April 2013)

I keep checking for baby foal, please come soon!!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 April 2013)

Are we all getting a little obsessed???[/QUOTE

Yes, having had to spend the last couple of days mostly on my own with only my horses to talk to they have been told all about Tessy and the new baby. Not sure if they understand and I hope my neighbour isn't listening she will think I have gone mad.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (12 April 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			To while away the time..

The tessybear song - feel free to add verses!  

Come on tessybear were waiting for you
To give us a foal pretty and new
Weve been waiting and hoping for many a day 
For a colt or a filly black, white or bay

Come on girlie were starting to flag
Watching your boobies starting to bag
It has to be soon and any day now
Lets hope were not wrong and you give birth to a cow 

Click to expand...

Oh Tessy dear Tessy You've got your own thread
With pics of your bum, tits, belly and head
You're an A-lister horse
With the press at your gate
Do stop being a diva and making us wait!


----------



## weesophz (12 April 2013)

gala said:



			Oh Tessy dear Tessy You've got your own thread
*With pics of your bum, tits, belly and head*
You're an A-lister horse
With the press at your gate
Do stop being a diva and making us wait!
		
Click to expand...

comedy gold! hahaha


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (12 April 2013)

gala said:



			Oh Tessy dear Tessy You've got your own thread
With pics of your bum, tits, belly and head
You're an A-lister horse
With the press at your gate
Do stop being a diva and making us wait!
		
Click to expand...

Perfect!


----------



## Megibo (12 April 2013)

LOL


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

First video second one shows changes better but will have to wait for it to be uploaded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvzlkypdwfk&feature=youtu.be

Guys im so worked up trying to remember stopping distances etc.


----------



## weesophz (12 April 2013)

haha love how she turns her butt to you


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			haha love how she turns her butt to you 

Click to expand...

I know  she saw the camera and thought " oh god that perv again"



Delicious_D said:



			She looks slakened off but still not convinced it will be tonight 

Click to expand...

Ah we saw a change in behavior didn't really touch any of her hay moved it about more than anything and was digging in her straw but again she looks like she stills needs to develop further.


----------



## mynutmeg (12 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			First video second one shows changes better but will have to wait for it to be uploaded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvzlkypdwfk&feature=youtu.be

Guys im so worked up trying to remember stopping distances etc.
		
Click to expand...

Don't stress too much about those - you may not get a question on them and even if you do and you do somehow mess that question up then it's only one question - you'll be fine and pass no worries 

Good luck


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Don't stress too much about those - you may not get a question on them and even if you do and you do somehow mess that question up then it's only one question - you'll be fine and pass no worries 

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Managed to find a website that shows you how to work it out so im on a roll now  no doubt it will vanish by the morning.... 

thank you though


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

She has the look of disgust that Shy has when he's been turned out in the wet !  What a gorgeous lady - I don't know much about foaling, but lordy, she looks ready to drop


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

Oh love her she's almost waddling! x


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			She has the look of disgust that Shy has when he's been turned out in the wet !  What a gorgeous lady - I don't know much about foaling, but lordy, she looks ready to drop 

Click to expand...

It's because they are cobs and feel the cold very easily i think  she doesnt have her usual 5000 rugs on P.s you are mentioned in the next video 



Welsh said:



			Oh love her she's almost waddling! x
		
Click to expand...

She does waddle her udders slap together too


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

Hi D.D, sorry to hear you didn't have the news you hoped for today x
I keep checking this thread constantly now for news, I'm becoming quite OCD about it *sigh*


----------



## Welsh (12 April 2013)

"Udders slap together"!!!

 oh poor baby girl! Give her a kiss from me! lmao &#10084;


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

*Day 13 photos :*

















2nd video will be up soon after youtube hurries up !


----------



## RutlandH2O (12 April 2013)

Hi Abbie, 

I've been lurking with great interest. The changes you've seen tonight could be very significant. From the video, she appears a bit unsettled...you can almost see it in her face and body language. I'd be watching her, being careful not to disturb her. If you've got a light in the stable, instead of turning it on every time you go to check on her, use a torch discreetly. This is the first time I've thought tonight could be the night. When my mares were very close, it was the change in their attitude toward food/hay and their digging in the straw that were key behaviours which preceded labour. Oodles of good luck!!


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Hi Abbie, 

I've been lurking with great interest. The changes you've seen tonight could be very significant. From the video, she appears a bit unsettled...you can almost see it in her face and body language. I'd be watching her, being careful not to disturb her. If you've got a light in the stable, instead of turning it on every time you go to check on her, use a torch discreetly. This is the first time I've thought tonight could be the night. When my mares were very close, it was the change in their attitude toward food/hay and their digging in the straw that were key behaviours which preceded labour. Oodles of good luck!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello 

Ah thank you yes she didnt really want her feed either she is on chaff at the moment untill foal mix comes. But we joked saying oh she will never go off her food she kept walking about and coming back to it  It would be nice if it was tomorrow give me something to look foeards to !


----------



## cheeryplatypus (12 April 2013)

Good luck, fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

cheeryplatypus said:



			Good luck, fingers crossed for tonight 

Click to expand...

Thank you ! That makes two of us then


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

Udders slap together !!! BOY do I know that feeling   hahahaha !

Awaiting the next video with a VERY keen interest now.. and I think both of our ponies are USELESS natives. Shy was squealing at me to get him in because his mane was "damp" tonight.


----------



## Racergirl (12 April 2013)

Fingers crossed for tonight so you get the whole weekend with babyT - shes so gorgeous the foal cant help but be


----------



## Asha (12 April 2013)

Her tail in the video looks slightly raised, as if shes uncomfortable.

Could be tonight !

Good luck Tessybear xx


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Udders slap together !!! BOY do I know that feeling   hahahaha !

Awaiting the next video with a VERY keen interest now.. and I think both of our ponies are USELESS natives. Shy was squealing at me to get him in because his mane was "damp" tonight.
		
Click to expand...

 Its when you have to walk her back to the stable and she does a huge sigh 
Its still uploading to youtube but should be on soon  Hey he cannot have his hair messed up.. what will the ladies think 



Racergirl said:



			Fingers crossed for tonight so you get the whole weekend with babyT - shes so gorgeous the foal cant help but be 

Click to expand...

Thank you i hope so for the nice weather ! There was still mosquitoes when i went down a minute agao  Tess had quite a clammy neck and armpits but then i thought if the mozzys are out it must be quite warm and that would explain it ? Bedding is all over the place and has straw filled tail so been up and done so... maybe 



Asha said:



			Her tail in the video looks slightly raised, as if shes uncomfortable.

Could be tonight !

Good luck Tessybear xx
		
Click to expand...

Hmm she didn't seem herself at all tonight even just turning away from me was very strange for her


----------



## estrella-pequena (12 April 2013)

Tonight could be the night! 
Excited!


----------



## Mariposa (12 April 2013)

Tonight is the night! I can feel it in my bones!


----------



## HollyWoozle (12 April 2013)

*lets out a quiet squeal that's been building up for the last few pages of the topic*


----------



## Adopter (12 April 2013)

Good luck with your test, and good luck tonight if TB is looking uncomfortable, or whenever she foals, I hope she manages herself and all goes well.


----------



## zigzag (12 April 2013)

Mare I had, went of her feed and foaled two hours later! If she up and down now, she may be in labour, she looked a slightly different shape to me as if the foal had turned ready


----------



## zigzag (12 April 2013)

How far away is she from you? do you keep her at home?


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			Good luck with your test, and good luck tonight if TB is looking uncomfortable, or whenever she foals, I hope she manages herself and all goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  fingers crossed 


zigzag said:



			Mare I had, went of her feed and foaled two hours later! If she up and down now, she may be in labour, she looked a slightly different shape to me as if the foal had turned ready
		
Click to expand...

Oh really yikes i did just check on her and nothing s of yet except for her bedding being a mess and signs of being clammyish in neck but it is warmer tonight


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			How far away is she from you? do you keep her at home?
		
Click to expand...

Just at the bottom of the garden at home so easy to check on


----------



## Asha (12 April 2013)

Ohhh, if shes clammy, it could be a sign that shes uncomfortable.

Its not really warm enough to make them warm

It could be the foal is just getting into position, so id say either tonight or tomorrow ( ive only had 3 so not an expert)


----------



## Thistle (12 April 2013)

Abbie, have you plaited her tail out of the way and padded her front feet with small baby nappies yet? She really looks like she may foal tonight. I find they seem to know when the weather is about to change. She knows that there will be plenty of good grass tomorrow to make good milk for the foal. If she is happy for you to handle her teats then gently squeeze a drop of milk out. You need to grasp it fairly firmly toward the top of the dangly bit and slide your fingers downwards towards the end. Then just catch a drop on your hand and taste it (don't wimp out it's just like cows milk) If it is sweet then she will foal very soon, if salty or neutral then she is unlikely to foal tonight.

You don't have to taste much just touch your tongue on it. When she is about to foal it will be really sweet.


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Asha said:



			Ohhh, if shes clammy, it could be a sign that shes uncomfortable.

Its not really warm enough to make them warm

It could be the foal is just getting into position, so id say either tonight or tomorrow ( ive only had 3 so not an expert)
		
Click to expand...

Ah  hmm shall keep our eyes on her 


Thistle said:



			Abbie, have you plaited her tail out of the way and padded her front feet with small baby nappies yet? She really looks like she may foal tonight. I find they seem to know when the weather is about to change. She knows that there will be plenty of good grass tomorrow to make good milk for the foal. If she is happy for you to handle her teats then gently squeeze a drop of milk out. You need to grasp it fairly firmly toward the top of the dangly bit and slide your fingers downwards towards the end. Then just catch a drop on your hand and taste it (don't wimp out it's just like cows milk) If it is sweet then she will foal very soon, if salty or neutral then she is unlikely to foal tonight.

You don't have to taste much just touch your tongue on it. When she is about to foal it will be really sweet.
		
Click to expand...

Her front feet has poo bags, duct tape wrapped round them quite thickly so should be ok did it in the stable as she seemed slightly uncomfortable ... Tail isn't plated yet no  She isn't to keen on us squeezing her teats don't mind waiting though .


----------



## Asha (12 April 2013)

Thistle said:



			Abbie, have you plaited her tail out of the way and padded her front feet with small baby nappies yet? She really looks like she may foal tonight. I find they seem to know when the weather is about to change. She knows that there will be plenty of good grass tomorrow to make good milk for the foal. If she is happy for you to handle her teats then gently squeeze a drop of milk out. You need to grasp it fairly firmly toward the top of the dangly bit and slide your fingers downwards towards the end. Then just catch a drop on your hand and taste it (don't wimp out it's just like cows milk) If it is sweet then she will foal very soon, if salty or neutral then she is unlikely to foal tonight.

You don't have to taste much just touch your tongue on it. When she is about to foal it will be really sweet.
		
Click to expand...

I did this with my last foal. One night, didnt taste anything. Next night - sweet. She foaled that night.


----------



## HollyWoozle (12 April 2013)

Ah tessybear, you sound like such a gem. How fortunate that your lovely mare ended up with you to look after her and her baby.


----------



## Fools Motto (12 April 2013)

Just updating myself with the latest news..
Sounds promising! C'mon Tessy. Good luck Abbie.


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

*Day 13*

2nd Video of Tess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMiq5I8ZnkM&feature=youtu.be

and thank you messages from me


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 April 2013)

Ooh how exciting! You've had lots of great advice on here tonight, I can't help with any foaling advice at all, but good luck with your theory test - have you got one of the practice cd's, they're really really useful - all the questions that they ask you in the real test are VERY similar


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Ooh how exciting! You've had lots of great advice on here tonight, I can't help with any foaling advice at all, but good luck with your theory test - have you got one of the practice cd's, they're really really useful - all the questions that they ask you in the real test are VERY similar 

Click to expand...

Thank you ! and no but my instructor has a website that has all of the similar questions ... its just the nerves i think


----------



## Racergirl (12 April 2013)

Thats really lovely  

(all of it - the thankyous are a really nice touch!!) 

Fingers crossed its soon - but not before your theory test !! 

(and good luck with that - if I can pass my driving test, anyone can!!) x


----------



## HollyWoozle (12 April 2013)

I'm sure your theory test will be fine! As I recall, the questions were things like "What do you do if you encounter a horse and rider on the road?"

A. Pass wide and slow
B. Beep your horn and shout obscene things out the window
C. Run them over
D. Turn around and drive in the opposite direction


----------



## singing dawg (12 April 2013)

Has she any wax on her teats?  Won't foal till that happens i don't think.


----------



## Fools Motto (12 April 2013)

singing dawg said:



			Has she any wax on her teats?  Won't foal till that happens i don't think.
		
Click to expand...

Some do, some don't!


----------



## Bedlam (12 April 2013)

Bless you - what a lovely video. 

I hope you have a foal tonight and that it goes well. My mare is holding on at 345 days now so I'm on foal watch too....but at least I've known from the start!

Best of luck for the foaling and for your theory test. xxx


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 April 2013)

Ah what a lovely video,


----------



## Shysmum (12 April 2013)

Thank You Abbie xxx


----------



## Racergirl (12 April 2013)

HollyWoozle said:



			I'm sure your theory test will be fine! As I recall, the questions were things like "What do you do if you encounter a horse and rider on the road?"

A. Pass wide and slow
B. Beep your horn and shout obscene things out the window
C. Run them over
D. Turn around and drive in the opposite direction



Click to expand...


C, definately


----------



## Thistle (12 April 2013)

Bedlam, let's hope Portia knows that the weather is improving too, they could be twins!

Abbie, you mention a red goo, has she lost the mucus plug do you think. It will prob be a sticky gooey patch in her tail. The red goo is prob some of it breaking up. Not all mares wax up, some have huge drippy candles, some run milk and others don't do anything until foal is here.


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Thistle said:



			Bedlam, let's hope Portia knows that the weather is improving too, they could be twins!

Abbie, you mention a red goo, has she lost the mucus plug do you think. It will prob be a sticky gooey patch in her tail. The red goo is prob some of it breaking up. Not all mares wax up, some have huge drippy candles, some run milk and others don't do anything until foal is here.
		
Click to expand...

That would be ace to see them both and compare pictures  

I'm not sure she has been out all day but i didn't see anything  however there was like a redish goo discharge from the bottom of her vulva


----------



## ralph and maverick (12 April 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow's theory test.
Just love the video, she's a real lovely mare!
 Feeling very excited!!  x


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

Rightyo folks i am off for tonight will do my final check then mum takes over. If foal is here i will update before my theory exam. 

Na'Night  
xx


----------



## ridefast (12 April 2013)

Never heard of padding their feet before, is it because she still has shoes on? Always had them removed at studs I've been on


----------



## tessybear (12 April 2013)

She has her fronts on yes spoke to vet who said padded will be suitable


----------



## Buds_mum (12 April 2013)

Love the vids Abbie, my mum commented on what a sensible head you have on your shoulders. You are coping like a trooper with so much going on.
She also loves tessy and wants her little wriggler  I said we might have a fight to have ownership of the h + h forums biggest celebrity  hehe.

Good luck for your theory test, you will fly it promise.

I am putting money on a foalie tonight  she looks ready set! 

Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Mongoose11 (12 April 2013)

Lots of luck to Tess tonight, I think she will do it all on her own and wonder what you are fussing about when you rush down there in the morning.

I hope foalie baby comes safe and sound and that they are both napping together by the time the birdsong starts in the morning.


----------



## Coblover63 (12 April 2013)

Gosh, all the signs have gone off the scale tonight!!!  I'm so excited now, I don't think I'll be able to sleep   I normally switch my phone off overnight but I might just keep it beside the bed so I can check through the night! 

Good luck Abbie and Tessy!!!!


----------



## OldNag (12 April 2013)

This is getting soooo exciting!  I am also of the camp "it's going to happen tonight" (even though I know diddlysquat about foaling).  

Good luck TB!


----------



## Ladyinred (12 April 2013)

So wish I hadn't read the latest updates. Not going to sleep now for wondering 

Bet you have a gorgeous Mini-T by morning, hope you get to see, makes me cry every time I see a foal born, and I have seen a few lol.


----------



## Shanny_mare (12 April 2013)

I was supposed to be going to bed an hour ago but keep hanging on waiting for more updates 
Dog is snoring her head off, waiting to go to bed properly!

Hope you have a lovely foal in the morning x


----------



## ridefast (12 April 2013)

Well I've managed to remain calm about this for ages but I'm getting quite excited now! Come on Tessy!


----------



## rainer (12 April 2013)

Fingers crossed for mini t to be here by morning  
Will be checking regularly  
Good luck with ur theory tomorrow abbie x


----------



## Nicnac (12 April 2013)

Gosh - how fantastic to see Mini T moving around like that on your lovely vid.

He wants out!

Tessybear being her usual chilled self - FOOD 

Hope it all goes well and good luck for your theory test.  You do like to pack it all in don't you!


----------



## Liath (12 April 2013)

Bless you Abbie! I've had a really ****** (literally!!) day at work, didn't get home til 10 and just caught up here... Seeing the gorgeous Tessybear an hearing your (unnecessary but appreciated!) 'Thank you' melted away the stress of my day (and made me cry a little bit!!) so thank YOU!!

I'm another who knows jack **** about foaling, but is pretty sure there will be a Mini T appearing overnight! *squeeeeeee*

Oh, and good luck with your theory test- not that you'll need it, as 'sorted' as you appear to be (damn you, I'm twice your age and half as sorted!) you'll fly through it!  C x x


----------



## HollyWoozle (12 April 2013)

Forcing myself to put down the phone and sleep!


----------



## Shanny_mare (12 April 2013)

I'm going to bed now - honestly I am, honest!!

Good luck TB


----------



## JenJ (12 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 13*

2nd Video of Tess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMiq5I8ZnkM&feature=youtu.be

and thank you messages from me 

Click to expand...

I've not followed this thread (as I can't keep up with the fast moving ones!) but I've just clicked on it and scrolled to to your video post. You sound like quite a remarkable and mature young lady to be so cool and calm in this situation, (and I really hope that doesn't sound patronising, as it was not at all intended to be.)

I'm now going to be following for sure as I can't wait to see mini T!

Best of luck with your test tomorrow x


----------



## Spring Feather (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 13*

2nd Video of Tess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMiq5I8ZnkM&feature=youtu.be

and thank you messages from me 

Click to expand...

Aw what a great video, and you are very welcome 

So what I see, well there is a real difference in her today.  She's gone ribby which is often a good sign, her vulva has gone deep red, her bag has filled up nicely and it looks like her milk glands are really full under her belly.  Her teats are getting there but I don't usually pay a whole load of attention to them at this late stage as they can fill up pretty much right up to within minutes of foaling.  She is VERY close judging from what I saw on your video and I wouldn't be surprised if she does foal tonight or tomorrow morning.

VERY best of luck to you, I don't even like cobs  but I'm so looking forward to seeing this foal


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (13 April 2013)

Morning! Just checking in. Good luck with your theory test TessyBear


----------



## PolarSkye (13 April 2013)

Good luck today Abbie . . . we're off out for the day and will be thinking of you and TB all day .

P


----------



## Buds_mum (13 April 2013)

Well just wondering if mini t is seeing his first sun rise! Good morning everyone xxx


----------



## Racergirl (13 April 2013)

Morning


----------



## debsg (13 April 2013)

Checking in quickly whilst at work, naughty! Lovely video, thank you Abbie x wondering if you are sitting in the stable with Tess and a foal! Good luck flr thIs morning


----------



## ibot (13 April 2013)

Morning

its a lovely day


----------



## BlairandAzria (13 April 2013)

Morning Tessy - good luck for your theory this morning!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (13 April 2013)

Argh the suspense! She looked SO ready to foal in that second video. If she foaled last night and it's a colt he could be called Theo, as it's the day of Abbie's Theo-ry test...


----------



## OldNag (13 April 2013)

Morning! Any news?


----------



## cm2581 (13 April 2013)

Oh I wonder if there's a baby yet?!! And good luck with your test today abbie!


----------



## Sandstone1 (13 April 2013)

Lovely videos,   Maybe you are busy with the foal now!  If not it cant be long.
Hope everything goes well and foalie and tessy are well.


----------



## Lulwind (13 April 2013)

Another one who checks this thread several times a day


----------



## tallyho! (13 April 2013)

Great video... is there a foal?


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

Morning all, just checking, good luck on your theory today!


----------



## puss (13 April 2013)

Look im getting really fed up waiting for this baby dive in put a lead rope round his neck and pull the lazy ****** out. I say him because only a man can keep us waiting this long the suspense is killing me come on tessy even you must be getting fed up with the rib kicking


----------



## SuperCoblet (13 April 2013)

Morning, good luck with your theory today


----------



## Natz88 (13 April 2013)

I have been reading this thread all the way through & not yet posted. I have no idea about breeding, but my god she looks ready to drop . So come on Tess push that foal out you can't keep us waiting much longer


----------



## ralph and maverick (13 April 2013)

The suspense is killing me!!
Good luck for today x


----------



## sandi_84 (13 April 2013)

Just wanted to add my good luck wishes for your theory test:

Good Luck!


----------



## Cheiro1 (13 April 2013)

Good luck for your theory test Abbie!


----------



## D66 (13 April 2013)

Just checking.


----------



## rainer (13 April 2013)

Checking in (every 5 minutes)


----------



## Racergirl (13 April 2013)

Best of luck with the test today Abbie (def not using this as another excuse to check....!)


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Thank you everyone ...... No foal yet :-( must be soon she was off her breakfast !


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

Keep an eye on her, some mares do foal during the day lol, I knew 8 that did lol


----------



## Sandstone1 (13 April 2013)

Its a lovely day here, maybe if its the same with you Tessy will foal today.
Good luck hope test goes well.
I think it will be today or tonight!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 April 2013)

Another lurker coming out of the woodwork here.  Like others I don't want to sound patronising but you have coped so maturely with this I take my hat off to you.  Wishing you the best of luck with your theory, I am sure you will breeze it.


----------



## Django Pony (13 April 2013)

Fingers crossed for foalie to make his/her appearance this weekend!
Good luck in your theory test Abbie!


----------



## HollyWoozle (13 April 2013)

Good luck with the test today! And wouldn't it be nice if she foals today? A mild Saturday, perfect. I guess we'll find out but I'm sure foalie will come when they're read.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 April 2013)

Hope test goes well sweetie.


----------



## Coblover63 (13 April 2013)

Good luck with your theory test, Abbie. Maybe she wants to foal down outside so kept her legs crossed overnight! Whatever the case I think we're talking hours rather than days now. x


----------



## PorkChop (13 April 2013)

Good luck with your test today


----------



## Kayfamily (13 April 2013)

She maybe wants to wait until you've done your theory test so you have time to play with Mini T.
Good luck for today.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (13 April 2013)

Morning all! Thanks for the great update Abbie, loved the videos  Good luck with your theory test, and hopefully they'll be a little foalie there once you get back! xx


----------



## patchypony (13 April 2013)

Good luck with your theory test


----------



## PeeGee (13 April 2013)

Good Luck with your test today. Hurry up TessyBear!


----------



## Thistle (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you everyone ...... No foal yet :-( must be soon she was off her breakfast !
		
Click to expand...

Keep a very close eye on her, checking every 20 mins if you can. Bet the sneaky creature will have it whilst you are eating breakfast! Or even worse whilst you are doing theory test.


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

thank you everyone worried about everything, failing, not finding the test center   dad is trying not to kill me ....


----------



## rainer (13 April 2013)

Good luck abbie  
Hope tess has the little un today


----------



## Bertolie (13 April 2013)

Good luck for your theory test, i'm sure it will be a breeze.  Take some deep breaths and calm yourself down.  Looking forward to meeting mini T very soon x


----------



## Fox Spotter (13 April 2013)

Good luck with you theory test today, and hoping Tessy waits till you are home! I think after all this waiting its going to be a colt, and I love the suggestion of Master Tubby Bear


----------



## WelshD (13 April 2013)

Good luck with the test!


----------



## _GG_ (13 April 2013)

Good luck with the test! Can't stop checking in...you must be soooo excited. X


----------



## Boxers (13 April 2013)

No foal? Tess whatever are you thinking of?  Today surely he will arrive.

Good luck with your theory test.  My daughter passed it first time and did no revision for it, so I'm sure you will be fine.  Most of it is common sense.


----------



## monsterwillow (13 April 2013)

good luck with your test abbie. im sure you will be fine  xx


----------



## RaYandFinn (13 April 2013)

Ooooo the suspense is killing me.... Surely it must be sooooon?!!


----------



## cobbles (13 April 2013)

I am a long time lurker of the tessybear thread and was waiting to post to say how lovely the little foal is, but unfortunately there isn't one  C'mon tess you're gonna pop otherwise  any way good luck with your test tb, sure you'll do fine


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

WOW we have a sunny day   - morning everyone, checking in. 

I too know bog all about breeding but......it has to be close now, looking at her. 

Good luck with the test Abbie x


----------



## Vetwrap (13 April 2013)

Been following your thread and wanted to wish you luck with your theory test today.  Hope that Tessy makes it the perfect day for you - and decides to have her foal today.


----------



## Skippys Mum (13 April 2013)

Good luck with your test - and fingers crossed for a foalie today (you could call it Theory  )


----------



## babymare (13 April 2013)

The suspense is killimg me . WE WANT A FOAL lol  x


----------



## Strawbz (13 April 2013)

Morning all  Good luck with your test Abbie, I thought it was yesterday and the first post I saw was this - 



tessybear said:



			thank you everyone worried about everything, failing, not finding the test center   dad is trying not to kill me ....

Click to expand...

  Was very glad to go back to catch up and find out you still had to do it  It's normal to be nervous and you've had a lot to cope with, especially this week. Deep breaths, give yourself time to think about your answer, then go with your instinct  You are coping amazingly well and your parents must be very proud of you.

Beautiful Tessy, she is a superstar and she has certainly changed from yesterday. Fingers crossed for Mini T to appear today


----------



## Strawbz (13 April 2013)

And I wanted to say thank you to everyone posting their experience and advice. I've learnt so much from this thread and hope it comes in useful some day


----------



## Miss Horse lover (13 April 2013)

Good luck Abbie with your test today.  Tessy looked good if her vids last night but she does look fit to burst lol I hope it's not long for you now and if you even need a chat give me a shout x


----------



## Clannad48 (13 April 2013)

Morning everyone, just checking in - I was sure there would have been a foal overnight.

Good luck with your test, I'm certain you will be fine


----------



## weesophz (13 April 2013)

good luck today abbie


----------



## lurcher98 (13 April 2013)

After last nights update I was convinced I was going to see foaly pics this morn  good luck with your test x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (13 April 2013)

Good luck with your test
Xxxx


----------



## Fransurrey (13 April 2013)

Good luck with the test and hope there's a nice surprise in the field when you get back.


----------



## armchair_rider (13 April 2013)

Blimey I haven't been on the internet since Monday (been on holiday) and I was sure i'd be coming home to see the foal pics.


----------



## Cavalier (13 April 2013)

Good luck with the test today. I haven't posted before but check this thread every morning and evening to see what news there is. Very exciting!


----------



## Fools Motto (13 April 2013)

Hope all is going well, c'mon tessy.


----------



## ibot (13 April 2013)

good luck to you and tessy xx


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Failed by two marks :-( rock bottom moment seems with all my exams coming up all I am getting is bad news  now quite sure the last time was when a completely broke down but just have infront of my poor dad  no foal as of yet .


----------



## armchair_rider (13 April 2013)

Never mind it could be worse. My brother turned up a day early and then when he did actually take it he failed by a couple of marks. I wouldn't worry about it, you've got an awful lot on at the moment and you can't do brilliantly at everything. Sure you'll be fine next time.


----------



## Technique (13 April 2013)

Aw hon; don't be too despondent, {{{hugs}}} you have a lot going on and you can re-do it. You just have to get your 'test head' right and glide effortlessly into your A levels. 

Fingers crossed for some uplifting news on the horsey front. 

Jools.x


----------



## Bedlam (13 April 2013)

Oh no - I'm sorry x

But it's not the end of the world - honestly! Rebook to sit it again soon - do you have access to an ipad or similar as there's an app that you can download with practice papers and hazard videos on. My daughter put it on my ipad and I played about with it and managed to pass on the 3rd attempt (been driving for over 20 years eeek!). 

It's a beautiful day - the sun is out (hopefully where you are too), things are warming up and every day it is more likely that TB (and my Portia) will foal.

I don't think I've ever done this before but here goes:

{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (13 April 2013)

Maybe when the foal is safely on the ground, you might be able to concentrate better


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Failed by two marks :-( rock bottom moment seems with all my exams coming up all I am getting is bad news  now quite sure the last time was when a completely broke down but just have infront of my poor dad  no foal as of yet .
		
Click to expand...

Don't be too hard on yourself you have a lot on your mind at the moment and you can always try again. Forget about it for now until foal is born and perhaps when your exams are over. Take time to enjoy your new foal, when she decides to arrive. You have coped so well so far and you should be very proud of yourself. Looking forward to seeing the photos of your new baby tomorrow?? Hopefully.


----------



## Fox Spotter (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Failed by two marks :-( rock bottom moment seems with all my exams coming up all I am getting is bad news  now quite sure the last time was when a completely broke down but just have infront of my poor dad  no foal as of yet .
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless you. You have had a lot on. You can retake your theory though, and you will pass your exams! Sometimes it's good to cry. I have friends similar age to you who can barely organise their lives, never mind a horse, an unexpected foal, exams and a driving test. Don't beat yourself up and take care of yourself x


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Thanks guys just stressed at the mo need to stop feeling sorry for myself   Tessy bear hug is on the cards I think !


----------



## Strawbz (13 April 2013)

Bedlam said:



			Oh no - I'm sorry x

But it's not the end of the world - honestly! Rebook to sit it again soon - do you have access to an ipad or similar as there's an app that you can download with practice papers and hazard videos on. My daughter put it on my ipad and I played about with it and managed to pass on the 3rd attempt (been driving for over 20 years eeek!). 

It's a beautiful day - the sun is out (hopefully where you are too), things are warming up and every day it is more likely that TB (and my Portia) will foal.

I don't think I've ever done this before but here goes:

{{{{{hugs}}}}}
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put


----------



## LovesCobs (13 April 2013)

ahhh don't worry, I keep telling my daughter not to expect to pass her theory or her driving test 1st time, unlike your exams you can just give it another go. second the App you can get. most of my daughters friends passed when they regularly passed on the app (must have a go myself, I'm not sure I would pass it)
my daughter is 17 and doing her A levels, its hard enough just to get her to muck out and bring horses in, I'll swap her for you
you're doing really well, hoping for a foal today or tonight for you!


----------



## JenJ (13 April 2013)

Put it behind you, rebook, and go ace it next time. Possibly when you won't have an imminent foaling on your mind! xxx


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Booked for next saturday I know what clip I faile on and have down loaded every app known to man ! Will take some photos for an update soon . Thank you for the support you beautiful people !


----------



## Thistle (13 April 2013)

If at first you don't suceed........

You must be exhausted, mentally as well as physically. Put it down to experience and at leat next time you know what to expect.

Now Tessybear get on with it we are all waiting. Not surprised you couldn't concentrate, bet half your brain was worrying about TB.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Booked for next saturday I know what clip I faile on and have down loaded every app known to man ! Will take some photos for an update soon . Thank you for the support you beautiful people !
		
Click to expand...

Well done you, you are a brave girl. Onward and upward. Not only will you pass next week but will have a lovely foal to come home too by then.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 April 2013)

Never mind lass! Onwards and upwards


----------



## PleaseVenus (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Failed by two marks :-( rock bottom moment seems with all my exams coming up all I am getting is bad news  now quite sure the last time was when a completely broke down but just have infront of my poor dad  no foal as of yet .
		
Click to expand...

Aww don't worry! My cousin failed by two marks as well and he's passed now. You'll be fine next time  you've got so much to think about, i'm sure when you're not so stressed you'll find it easy. I know how you feel, I went into school after failing my driving test and completely broke down in front of loads of random people. You'll have some good news! Just a few more weeks of exams and things and then it'll all be over and you'll have a cute little foal too 

I've just had my wisdom teeth out, I was hoping to come home to a foal!  come on Tess!

I've got a CD that's exactly the same (the answers are even in exactly the same place) as the test that I could send you if you like? Me and my sister don't need it anymore.


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Aw that must of been crap Venus ! I didn't fail the question bit but the clips you have to click on a hazard thank you though !! X


----------



## PleaseVenus (13 April 2013)

Haha not the best! Uggh hazard perception is rubbish. I'm sure next week you'll be fine! At least you know what to expect now  
No problem


----------



## Sandstone1 (13 April 2013)

Sorry about your test, Dont worry though.  You can always take it again. The best drivers always take more than one go!


----------



## WelshD (13 April 2013)

Don't worry about the test, I failed first time but passed a week or so later. It's quite a fickle test and doesn't take much to fail x


----------



## Megibo (13 April 2013)

Sorry about the test! 

Tessy has to foal tonight, she has to!


----------



## HollyWoozle (13 April 2013)

I forgot about that bizarre hazard perception bit! Don't be disheartened, that part of the test was very random now I think about it. Just pick yourself up and be ready to give it another bash next week.


----------



## morrismob (13 April 2013)

Abby, 2 marks is nothing you'll be fine next time. I have kids ur age and it's such a pressurised time without unexpected foal you are doing amazingly well and I have huge respect for the way u are coping. Loads of support on here for you. Chin up xx


----------



## ralph and maverick (13 April 2013)

Sorry u didn't pass ur test, but I'm sure you'll pass with flying colours next week!!
Meanwhile come on tessy, the suspense is immense!  x


----------



## Racergirl (13 April 2013)

Ahhh test schmecht. Who wants to pass on a day when so much more exciting things are going to happen anyway??? 

Pass it next week when theres not much else going on  

You'll be grand, dont let it get you down - I know thats easy to say, but honestly - there are far more important things in the world and as the others have rightly pointed out - two points is nothing. And next time you will know exactly whats coming  

and if the hazard was horses that I said to run over, then im sorry  

xx


----------



## Liath (13 April 2013)

Bad luck on the theory test Abbie, but let it go and don't worry too much- the best drivers don't pass theory or practical first time!! 

Hope the weather is at least being kind to you- I was all set to take my lad for our first solo trip to the 'gallopy gallopy' fields today as the weather was supposed to be fab, but it's hammering with rain, blowing a gale and pretty cold here so I'm wimping out!!


----------



## Keenjean (13 April 2013)

Don't worry, I failed my theory twice on hazard perception but passed my actual driving test easy as pie with only 1 minor! Keep positive


----------



## mynutmeg (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Booked for next saturday I know what clip I faile on and have down loaded every app known to man ! Will take some photos for an update soon . Thank you for the support you beautiful people !
		
Click to expand...

The hazard perception is wierd - I failed the first time I did because I was clicking too early!!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (13 April 2013)

Abbie the hazard perception test is a nightmare! I had to do one last year to get my lorry licence and despite having driven for 8 years I failed the test quite spectacularly!   Even second time round I only just passed! For me the hazards where very obvious so I was clicking too early and my clicks where not being registered! Second time round I just clicked a lot more and hoped for the best! I'm sure you'll pass next time so try not to worry


----------



## Bertolie (13 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about the test but I'm sure you will pass with flying colours next week.  You have so much on your plate at the moment what with exams, driving tests and an impending foaling, please try and relax a bit and try and make time for a bit of 'Abbie' time xx


----------



## Annagain (13 April 2013)

They make sure a certain percentage of people fail just to make more money out of them re-doing it....that's the excuse I gave people when I failed anyway! 

You're doing great, when you get to the end of all this and look back and doing your theory test twice will barely be a memory! 

My whole family celebrated when my straight A, good at everything cousin failed her driving test first time round as we were starting to worry she wasn't human!!


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Thanks guys i know what video i failed on and it was a lack of motivation i thin.. it was the final video and i was thinking did i pass ? need to remember next time to concentrate !! Was disappointed in myself for letting my parents down but all they ever do is support me so not sure where i got that from  

Mum was there for a hug and a cry, Dad to stick onion rings in his eyes like a Monocle and have me in a stitch from laughing so much 


I am uploading an update to youtube now so should be up soonish.... youtube is slow again


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 April 2013)

No wonder your so lovely Abbie, ur parents sound fab!  

Don't stress about test, can be retaken no harm done :-D 

I think Master T. Bear will be along tonight  

Ps T stands for Tubby, Teddy, Theodore, or Tedward can't decide which I like best


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

Oh Abbie - you are just too stressed atm the moment - and probably exhausted as well. Honestly, in the scheme of things, it's not a problem, especially as you have booked another go !  It took me three attempts to get into the airline I wanted to fly for, but I got there in the end


----------



## mightymammoth (13 April 2013)

sorry to hear about the test but you will have a wooly foal to cuddle soon


----------



## _GG_ (13 April 2013)

Abbie, don't worry about the hazard perception. I failed when I was doing it for my bike licence because I clicked when I saw a man in a van move his arm to open his door into my path. I should have waited and clicked when the door started to open so apparently, my observations are too good for the test. 

Forget about it as you can't change it now. Just relax until the next one AMD enjoy MiniT when an appearance is finally made. X


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

ElleSkywalker said:



			No wonder your so lovely Abbie, ur parents sound fab!  

Don't stress about test, can be retaken no harm done :-D 

I think Master T. Bear will be along tonight  

Ps T stands for Tubby, Teddy, Theodore, or Tedward can't decide which I like best 

Click to expand...

aw thank you  My parents mean so much to me , Oh i know was just a little upset but onwards we go  

I love Theodore- teddy for short and Master Tubby Bear as passport 



Shysmum said:



			Oh Abbie - you are just too stressed atm the moment - and probably exhausted as well. Honestly, in the scheme of things, it's not a problem, especially as you have booked another go !  It took me three attempts to get into the airline I wanted to fly for, but I got there in the end 

Click to expand...

Very true thank you lovely  Eeee i bet that was difficult !



victoria1980x said:



			sorry to hear about the test but you will have a wooly foal to cuddle soon 

Click to expand...

Oh i know and i simply cannot wait 



_GG_ said:



			Abbie, don't worry about the hazard perception. I failed when I was doing it for my bike licence because I clicked when I saw a man in a van move his arm to open his door into my path. I should have waited and clicked when the door started to open so apparently, my observations are too good for the test. 

Forget about it as you can't change it now. Just relax until the next one AMD enjoy MiniT when an appearance is finally made. X
		
Click to expand...

It is a funny thing and quite strange if it was a real life situation you would stop earlier than later !
I shall do cannot wait now


----------



## AMW (13 April 2013)

dont stress too much Abbie, youve a lot on your plate just now x

hows Tessy today, is she looking any closer?


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

AMW said:



			dont stress too much Abbie, youve a lot on your plate just now x

hows Tessy today, is she looking any closer?
		
Click to expand...

Video will be up soon showing but i think so slightly


----------



## pip6 (13 April 2013)

When they brought in the HP test they made we driving instructors who qualified before it existed, take it. Was gimmick to get money from us, government paid for first test, didn't matter if you failed it, could take it as many times as necessary just had to pay for your own retakes.

I waited until 8 months had gone (we had a year in which to pass it), to see what hiccups occured. Instructors had difficulties passing the test, as they recognised the hazard before the computer game had started to score it, so failed to get enough points. Turns out we had to spot the hazard, count to 3 then click to say we'd seen it. Worked perfectly for me.

Click every time you see a potential hazard , then click again immediately it has shown to have developed into a hazard (such as brake lights appearing, car over give way line). This way you get the second click in the scoring zone. It's a computer game, bears no resemblance to real life (most the situations are set up for the camera). Play the game, get through it, don't stop spotting hazards early in real life.

Think Tessy waiting for weather to warm up a bit!


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

*Day 14 ? *

2 weeks now.... where are you foal 

Tessy is a grump today Scooby next door has had a lovely new lady move in with him and isn't paying Tessy an ounce of attention. In return she has stood with her bum to both of them in a paddy  It reminds me mildly of Eastenders with Max, Tanya and that women he has got pregnant 

But here is todays video ..... listen to with sound it will make much more sense 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkLofd3zOPA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pinky94 (13 April 2013)

This may sound quite weird, but she has the cutest boobs


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Pinky94 said:



			This may sound quite weird, but she has the cutest boobs 

Click to expand...

 I know what you mean others have said the pink and black combo is funny x Bless her she is a special little bobbin


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 April 2013)

Sorry about your test Abbie but you hace had soooo much on your plate. Im nearly twice your age abd dont think I would cope as well as you have...!!!! 
Tessy still looks fab even with alk that mud...she looks better than I did when heavily pregnant lol  
She is a credit to you Abbie


----------



## Coblover63 (13 April 2013)

Aww, bless her!  We had the same with one of ours this morning - clean on one side and minging on the other!    The rest were just filthy all over 

I hope she has it tonight..... I will admit I woke up at 2am and logged in, just in case


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Sorry about your test Abbie but you hace had soooo much on your plate. Im nearly twice your age abd dont think I would cope as well as you have...!!!! 
Tessy still looks fab even with alk that mud...she looks better than I did when heavily pregnant lol  
She is a credit to you Abbie 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely Im just going to try extra hard for next Sat ! Done it once so wont be as worried about finding it etc now  That was her protest i think to us not putting a rug on her in this freezing 12 degrees  x



Coblover63 said:



			Aww, bless her!  We had the same with one of ours this morning - clean on one side and minging on the other!    The rest were just filthy all over 

I hope she has it tonight..... I will admit I woke up at 2am and logged in, just in case 

Click to expand...

I'm sure they do it to keep us busy  So do i its supposed to be 19 here tomorrow  aw bless you


----------



## kat2290 (13 April 2013)

I totally agree about the boobs!! They almost look human?!!

Eeeek Abbie I am so excited for you, I've just been telling me OH about you and your imminent arrival...he said "sooo is that good or bad?" 

Also just want to say you have beautiful nails, very impressive that you still have time to have lovely nails with all the other madness going on in your life!


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			I totally agree about the boobs!! They almost look human?!!

Eeeek Abbie I am so excited for you, I've just been telling me OH about you and your imminent arrival...he said "sooo is that good or bad?" 

Also just want to say you have beautiful nails, very impressive that you still have time to have lovely nails with all the other madness going on in your life! 

Click to expand...

It's those pesky space hopper ears after she ate it   

So am i its going to be the silver lining i really want and need i think  its scary to think a little life will be along shorty 

Ah thank you i must admit that is how i de-stress by painting my nails i do a lot of nail art on them but at the moment they are looking rather chipped and shabby


----------



## kat2290 (13 April 2013)

Pfft shabby my bottom! They look 100x better than mine! 

I know so scary, but so amazing at the same time! This little foal is going to be the coolest little dude(ess!) ever


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Took photos today only a 2 though :

Spring is officaly here, there was some beautiful daffodils growing in the dike next to our house so i balanced on the edge of this grundy dike to pick some for my lovely mum  ..... resulted in my stinging my bum but i love them :






An our token picture


----------



## Adopter (13 April 2013)

I love the half clean and half mud look, and punk hair do!

Sorry about your test, but as you say you will be able to be more confident next time now you know what to expect!

You sound to have much better weather than up here, we have wind and rain and boys are hanging round trying to persuade me to go out and give them their tea and hay early!  When they come to the gate they stand and stare into the house willing me to go out!!

It must be soon, she is looking sooo big!


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Pfft shabby my bottom! They look 100x better than mine! 

I know so scary, but so amazing at the same time! This little foal is going to be the coolest little dude(ess!) ever 

Click to expand...

They are chipped  I hope so it's going to be a heck of a lot of work i think, but have all the advice we need on here so im sure we shall get along quite happily


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			I love the half clean and half mud look, and punk hair do!

Sorry about your test, but as you say you will be able to be more confident next time now you know what to expect!

You sound to have much better weather than up here, we have wind and rain and boys are hanging round trying to persuade me to go out and give them their tea and hay early!  When they come to the gate they stand and stare into the house willing me to go out!!

It must be soon, she is looking sooo big!
		
Click to expand...

Mum is itching to shave it all off 

Well that's it like dad said i wont be the last or first to fail on my first go 

It has been lovely here today (for once) wind is picking up now so tess is in with some hay  Ah i know that look the " please feed me before i ring the RSPCA" Look


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (13 April 2013)

Sorry about your test but if you retake on Sat then it will all stay fresh in your mind! Lovely video btw, mud or no mud Tessy is gorgeous!


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

HorsesHavingFun said:



			Sorry about your test but if you retake on Sat then it will all stay fresh in your mind! Lovely video btw, mud or no mud Tessy is gorgeous! 

Click to expand...

That was what i was thinking  I wasn't thinking that when dirt and hair was blowing into my mouth and she farted with the wind


----------



## Clannad48 (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Ah thank you i must admit that is how i de-stress by painting my nails i do a lot of nail art on them but at the moment they are looking rather chipped and shabby 

Click to expand...

Shabby!!!! LMFAO at least you have nails, every time I try to grow mine something happens to cause them to get broken, i.e., the dumbblood yanks on her collar and rips one, I try to open a bale of hay whilst the dumbblood is 'helping' and one or two get ripped, I tore one on the trailer lock the other day.......  and  so on.  So now I give up - any time I want long nails I apply fake ones


----------



## ibot (13 April 2013)

Hey Abbie wow what a couple of weeks you have had god bless you, i agree with the others don't worry my dopey sister passed on her 7th time or was it 12th 
I am still holding out i think Monday  Weather here is warm but starting to change  the way the weather is who knows what its going to be like


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

Sorry about your test.  Was watching your video and my husband looked over and said nin a shocked voice "why you watching horse porn!"


----------



## HBM1 (13 April 2013)

I'm thinking when Tessy lets go of all that wind, this will be the trees around her


----------



## ibot (13 April 2013)

P.S totally jealous of your nails in the last two weeks i have had 5 brake


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Clannad48 said:



			Shabby!!!! LMFAO at least you have nails, every time I try to grow mine something happens to cause them to get broken, i.e., the dumbblood yanks on her collar and rips one, I try to open a bale of hay whilst the dumbblood is 'helping' and one or two get ripped, I tore one on the trailer lock the other day.......  and  so on.  So now I give up - any time I want long nails I apply fake ones   

Click to expand...

I do know that feeling i used to snap them on the saddle a lot  I dont blame you fake nails are so much easier to maintain !



ibot said:



			Hey Abbie wow what a couple of weeks you have had god bless you, i agree with the others don't worry my dopey sister passed on her 7th time or was it 12th 
I am still holding out i think Monday  Weather here is warm but starting to change  the way the weather is who knows what its going to be like 

Click to expand...

7th brilliant  There was a girl who came in after me and when asked if it was her first time burst out laughing and said i wish 
I hope not monday i will be back at school  Oh i know it's all over the bomming place



zigzag said:



			Sorry about your test.  Was watching your video and my husband looked over and said nin a shocked voice "why you watching horse porn!"
		
Click to expand...

Thank you im sure i will be fine  Brilliant  My dad called me a perv for taking them


----------



## PollyP (13 April 2013)

STILL no foalie! Come on Tessy! Hundreds of people want to coo over your little bundle of cuteness! 

I'm loving the Mohawk she is rocking at the moment! She's gonna be one cool mum!  x


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

PollyP said:



			STILL no foalie! Come on Tessy! Hundreds of people want to coo over your little bundle of cuteness! 

I'm loving the Mohawk she is rocking at the moment! She's gonna be one cool mum!  x
		
Click to expand...

She likes keeping us waiting 

She is a stylish mum  x


----------



## Boxers (13 April 2013)

Thanks for today's video.  Raining here near Newark too so Tessy is best in tonight I think.  Perhaps tonight will be 'the night'.

Bad luck on your test, but at least you will know what to expect when you take it again.


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			Thanks for today's video.  Raining here near Newark too so Tessy is best in tonight I think.  Perhaps tonight will be 'the night'.

Bad luck on your test, but at least you will know what to expect when you take it again.
		
Click to expand...

You're more than welcome  Just started here and she is looking very smug all tucked up whilst the neighbours horses are out 

That's very true


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

Video ace - Shy went out naked today, and came in clean as a whistle, he just isn't rolling,  (and fast too, as it was starting to rain ). I love the flop on one side look - she was probably too fat to roll over fully, hahaha. 

Tessy is probably becoming the nation's favourite pony, Abbie. xx

ps Keratex Hoof Hardener is fantastic on your nails - my top (and only) beauty tip.


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Video ace - Shy went out naked today, and came in clean as a whistle, he just isn't rolling,  (and fast too, as it was starting to rain ). I love the flop on one side look - she was probably too fat to roll over fully, hahaha. 

Tessy is probably becoming the nation's favourite pony, Abbie. xx

ps Keratex Hoof Hardener is fantastic on your nails - my top (and only) beauty tip.
		
Click to expand...

I wish Tess was like that she is now a fetching yellow colour  She was probably like a turtle on its back  Do you fancy swapping horses 

Not to bad for a shabby scabby moo cow 

Ooo really ? I do have an issue with them going brittle may have to persuade mum we *need* that!


----------



## touchstone (13 April 2013)

Tessy bear looks so sweet bless her, mud and all.  Sorry to hear about your test, I'm sure you'll sail through it next time.


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			Tessy bear looks so sweet bless her, mud and all.  Sorry to hear about your test, I'm sure you'll sail through it next time. 

Click to expand...

She is cheeky  Thank you i hope so


----------



## Carefreegirl (13 April 2013)

I think if you're going to keep on filming her saggy beaver you could at least give her a jewelled vagazzle.......

Tonight's the night


----------



## ridefast (13 April 2013)

Well if you've got the same weather I've had today I reckon it will be tonight, they like to wait for awful weather, all the sheep are popping their lambs today


----------



## Slightlyconfused (13 April 2013)

Hey, sorry about your test, I failed first time. 

She looks good, though I am a little but put off with her.......I think her boobies are bigger than mine!!!!!


----------



## morrismob (13 April 2013)

Looking at video I'm putting money on the next 18 hours lol


----------



## HazyXmas (13 April 2013)

Pinky94 said:



			This may sound quite weird, but she has the cutest boobs 

Click to expand...

I've not posted before but have been lurking, hoping for cute foalie pictures. Anyway, this tickled me & i agree, she has got the best boobs, maybe a career in modeling awaits once mini T makes his appearance!

While i'm here, i'm going for a piebald colt, born early Sunday morning, to make about 14.2.

Good luck & hugs xxx


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (13 April 2013)

Checking in, sorry to hear about the test Abbie, but life goes on, i'm sure you'll do perfect next time  Come on Tessy! We're all a bit fed up of waiting now!


----------



## Parachute (13 April 2013)

Shall we all compliment Tessy's boobs?


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

HazyXmas said:



			I've not posted before but have been lurking, hoping for cute foalie pictures. Anyway, this tickled me & i agree, she has got the best boobs, maybe a career in modeling awaits once mini T makes his appearance!

While i'm here, i'm going for a piebald colt, born early Sunday morning, to make about 14.2.

Good luck & hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

Page 3 ?  Oh mini T  Hopefully they take after mummy !



Wildforestpony18 said:



			Checking in, sorry to hear about the test Abbie, but life goes on, i'm sure you'll do perfect next time  Come on Tessy! We're all a bit fed up of waiting now! 

Click to expand...

so very true ! We really are ! x



Parachute said:



			Shall we all compliment Tessy's boobs? 

Click to expand...

No dont her head is already big enough


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

Aww perfect, squashy bewbs! 
:3
She's a lovely squashy sort anyway &#10084;


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

hers are better than mine


----------



## HazyXmas (13 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			hers are better than mine 

Click to expand...

Mine too.......... i blame the four children i've had  Tell Tessy that she ought to stop after this one for the sake of her figure x


----------



## Natch (13 April 2013)

Just a check-in


----------



## betti (13 April 2013)

cant wait to see the outcome.........im in the same situ bought a filly and 5 weeks later found out shes not far off foaling,she was poor,very hairy and covered in rain scald so decided to clip,wasnt until i was clipping under her belly an alien appeared.....


----------



## Liath (13 April 2013)

Final check in before bed for me.... see you all (and hopefully Mini T!) in the morning!


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Just checked on her not eaten much of her hay ! However the gypsy pub (not very pc I know) up the road is making a right racit  so doubt she will go ! Sat in her stable with her for a while and she came over and rubbed her moustache on my forehead


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (13 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Just checked on her not eaten much of her hay ! However the gypsy pub (not very pc I know) up the road is making a right racit  so doubt she will go ! Sat in her stable with her for a while and she came over and rubbed her moustache on my forehead 

Click to expand...

What a cutie! Nothing makes me smile more than have a nuzzle moment with a horse..


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

HorsesHavingFun said:



			What a cutie! Nothing makes me smile more than have a nuzzle moment with a horse.. 

Click to expand...

It was very nice excluding the background noise she was very cuddly  Although she did do a quick sweep of the pockets for Polos


----------



## Welsh (13 April 2013)

lmfao ^^ DD


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			For chrsit sake Tessy foal already!

I blame the owner...clearly a troll 

Click to expand...

Knowing our luck she will be 3 weeks over due 

Ah you caught me


----------



## DW Team (13 April 2013)

Hoping that yours comes tonight my mare 3 weeks over due popped this evening just had a text from the stud she has had chestnut colt.  Good luck hope your mare has her foal this evening too.


----------



## claracanter (13 April 2013)

Congratulations DWTeam

Come on TessyB, It's your turn now


----------



## tessybear (13 April 2013)

DWTeam said:



			Hoping that yours comes tonight my mare 3 weeks over due popped this evening just had a text from the stud she has had chestnut colt.  Good luck hope your mare has her foal this evening too.
		
Click to expand...

Yay !! pictures ASAP please  Thank you lovely 

Give mare  a big pat from me !


----------



## Mrs C (13 April 2013)

Still no news? Get excited every time this thread comes back to the top!! Night night teddy bump and abbie and congrats DWTeam. Look forwards to pics x


----------



## Mrs C (13 April 2013)

Blummin spellcheck. Tessy not teddy!!


----------



## Patterdale (13 April 2013)

I think it'll be tonight! 
Piebald colt, black tail


----------



## Racergirl (13 April 2013)

Congrats DWTeam !!  

Now Tessy - this is what you have to do, its easy


----------



## suffolkmare (13 April 2013)

Just seen todays video of the lovely lady, agree she must be close now. She is such a calm and serene girl, will be a super mummy  
Congratulations DWTeam, on your new ginger boy!
No Penny news, will see her tomorrow.
Maybe tonight after the rain stops, Tessy?


----------



## claracanter (13 April 2013)

It's like Christmas when you are a kid and you wake up in the morning to see if Santa has been. Come on Tessy


----------



## Marydoll (13 April 2013)

Aw just in from work and no foal yet, come on Tessy


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2013)

Watch her like a hawk. She can't be long now looking at those photos.


----------



## meandmrblue (14 April 2013)

Still watching and waiting


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 April 2013)

C'mon Tessy..!!!!!


----------



## ibot (14 April 2013)

Morning doing my first check of the day


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (14 April 2013)

Morning, can't sleep, checking in for news. Foaly must have come in the night surely? You're right Claracanter, it's just like Christmas..


----------



## debsg (14 April 2013)

Morning all!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 April 2013)

Morning, its supposed to be very warm today (18 degrees where I am) so she better pop!


----------



## MrsMozart (14 April 2013)

I hope today. I hope a filly.


----------



## Racergirl (14 April 2013)

Morning everyone


----------



## Lulwind (14 April 2013)

Surely the day has to be today


----------



## Merrymoles (14 April 2013)

Morning all. Was hoping for news before going to Chuck out and muck out! Just been out with dogs and that wind is positively balmy. C'mon tessy


----------



## OldNag (14 April 2013)

Morning. Still no news?


----------



## CalllyH (14 April 2013)

First thing I've done this morning is check this thread. Don't rely on it being today because the weathers nice, awful here, high winds and rain. 

Come on tessy xxx


----------



## Cyrus (14 April 2013)

First check in of the day


----------



## Cavalier (14 April 2013)

Come on Tessy, I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful colt (er, mainly black with a white star and 4 white socks).

Congrats DWTeam too


----------



## Luci07 (14 April 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## rainer (14 April 2013)

First check of the day 
Morning all


----------



## zigzag (14 April 2013)

No news yet?


----------



## pogface (14 April 2013)

Hurrah!!! I've been away a week and the foal has not arrived!! So pleased I haven't missed it. My tessy telepathy skills were obviously working 

Ok lady, ready when you are now!


----------



## Carefreegirl (14 April 2013)

Checking in too


----------



## Hutchlou (14 April 2013)

It's a lovely warm, sunny day in Lincs, perfect for foaling!! Come on Tessy!


----------



## tallyho! (14 April 2013)

STILL no foal???

Awwww Tessy, think foalie is going to be a bug 'un!!


----------



## numptynoelle (14 April 2013)

*Clears throat* Acccio foaly! 

Worth a shot


----------



## Cheiro1 (14 April 2013)

Come onnn Tessy!

I was out for the evening last night and the first thing I did this morning was come on here to check


----------



## RaYandFinn (14 April 2013)

I was just passing.... Thought I would check in... (Not that I've been reading the last 10 pages or anything!)  

Come on mini T!


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2013)

No update? Hopefully Abbie is busy looking after mum and baby!


----------



## Lulwind (14 April 2013)

Thistle said:



			No update? Hopefully Abbie is busy looking after mum and baby!
		
Click to expand...

My exact thoughts as well by this time of morning


----------



## Racergirl (14 April 2013)

numptynoelle


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

-stamps feet- no foal  I was really disappointed it's nice here today and would have loved a nice warm day with foaly


----------



## Clannad48 (14 April 2013)

Morning all, just checking in


----------



## rainer (14 April 2013)

Aw no c'mon tess we are all dying with anticipation here!  
The weather is awful here,wet+windy but if its nice with you,hope it stays nice+mini T makes an appearance soon Xx


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			-stamps feet- no foal  I was really disappointed it's nice here today and would have loved a nice warm day with foaly 

Click to expand...

Mares don't just foal at night. She could be waiting to foal in the field. Any more changes? Milk? Wax? Goo in tail etc?


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

I know Thistle but no ... No change as of yet !


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 April 2013)

Laugh not at our Numpers, her witchery did in fact cause my very over due foaly to be born last year!

There u go Abbie, now Numpers is on the case foaly will be here by tea time  

Ps see trivial thread in club house (if u've go a few weeks to spare to read it!) for evidence of Numpers skills, fast forwards to June last year in posts & u shall be amazed...........


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2013)

I bet at some point soon you will look over at TB in the field and think there is a dog in the field. You will then realise that she has popped out the foal without anyone knowing.

Good luck!


----------



## HashRouge (14 April 2013)

Aaaagh can't believe there's still no foal!!! I check this thread everyday and always get excited when it's at the top of the board


----------



## Boxers (14 April 2013)

Ah no!  Still no foal?

Perhaps she is a daytime lady and will have him in daylight in the field.


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

Thank you Thistle ! No doubt she will  if those witchery skills work she is more than welcome to come round and bribe tess


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 April 2013)

I was sure there would be a foal by today!  Oh well it will come when its ready I guess!


----------



## Cobbysmum (14 April 2013)

When my mare was due I was doing two-hourly checks through the night.  I slept through the four am check, opened the curtains at six am and there was something chestnut wobbling round her legs.  They seem to know when you're not looking.  Good luck, really envious, hubby would leave home if I put my little one in foal I'm sure.  Enjoy your freebie foal xx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 April 2013)

I really thought there would be a foal this morning.


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2013)

Cobbysmum said:



			When my mare was due I was doing two-hourly checks through the night.  I slept through the four am check, opened the curtains at six am and there was something chestnut wobbling round her legs.  They seem to know when you're not looking.  Good luck, really envious, hubby would leave home if I put my little one in foal I'm sure.  Enjoy your freebie foal xx
		
Click to expand...

Mares are good at hiding all signs of labour until they are ready to push the foal out. This can take 15 mins so no wonder lots of foalings are missed.


----------



## HollyWoozle (14 April 2013)

Every day Tessy makes us wait just makes it more exciting! Bless her. I hope she has a nice sunny day munching away.


----------



## LittleMonster (14 April 2013)

Hey Abbie, and fellow foal watchers! 
Sorry to hear about your test i failed first time then borrowed a DVD game thing from my driving instrustor, that really helped can you not borrow one? 
I hope you are all.okay  xx


----------



## BlairandAzria (14 April 2013)

Numpers you made me laugh out loud! Elleskywalker I remember your lonnnnng late night waits last year!

Tessy is enjoying the attention - clearly waiting for the 200k views mark on her thread (?! I can't actually see the views on my phone - must be close though?!) 

Don't worry about your theory test - I'm sure you'll ace it next time!


----------



## Nicnac (14 April 2013)

Sun's out and you have to go to school tomorrow so she'll pop out mini T in the morning.

Sorry about theory - I remember practising those pesky hazards with my daughter a few years ago and I think I ran over at least 5 people and hit loads of cars   Good luck next week!


----------



## Caol Ila (14 April 2013)

Still waiting....

Re theory test: buy or borrow the DVD and memorize all the questions.  Sounds tedious (it is), but quite a few of the questions don't have straightforward, common sense answers.  And that was me taking it after about eight years of driving in the US and two years driving in the UK.  Not remotely a new or inexperienced driver.  Still, only knew some answers cause I'd memorized them from the practice DVD.


----------



## Vanner (14 April 2013)

Have only just caught up with this thread ... just wanted to say, good luck!!  You will love having a foal!!  

My sister bought an emaciated section B mare off the back of the meat man's wagon for £175.00 (she was the only section B in a bunch of section A weanlings and was skin and bone).  Anyway, we got the vet out who put her  onto a special diet, the mare promptly lost all her hair!  the vet came out weekly to check on her, and was pleased with her progress ... we then noticed that she was bagging up and waxing up, vet came out and confirmed she was in foal, heavily in foal.  We had no idea that the emaciated weak mare had been giving everything she had to her foal - you would never had known she had a foal inside her.  Vet said it was a miracle, he had never known a mare to keep a foal under such extreme circumstances, mother nature usually takes over and aborts the foal.  Anyway, a week later she had the most beautiful chesnut colt foal ... I carried him up from the field to the stable so the vet could check him over.  He was perfect and she was the most stunning mum.

My sister gave me our BOGOF foal .. and I named him Caffyrddin Matthaeus; Caffyrddin for the part of wales where he was conceived, and Matthaeus because it means "gift from the lord".

I lost him in January after 25 glorious years and he was the best most wonderful friend I ever had ....

So, I really do wish you all the luck and love in the world with your BOGOF foal!!!


----------



## Shysmum (14 April 2013)

Good Morning, hope everyone's well 

I've lost track - when did the vet say mini-t was due again ?  Feels like it was a month ago now !


----------



## FionaM12 (14 April 2013)

Vanner said:



			Have only just caught up with this thread ... just wanted to say, good luck!!  You will love having a foal!!  

My sister bought an emaciated section B mare off the back of the meat man's wagon for £175.00 (she was the only section B in a bunch of section A weanlings and was skin and bone).  Anyway, we got the vet out who put her  onto a special diet, the mare promptly lost all her hair!  the vet came out weekly to check on her, and was pleased with her progress ... we then noticed that she was bagging up and waxing up, vet came out and confirmed she was in foal, heavily in foal.  We had no idea that the emaciated weak mare had been giving everything she had to her foal - you would never had known she had a foal inside her.  Vet said it was a miracle, he had never known a mare to keep a foal under such extreme circumstances, mother nature usually takes over and aborts the foal.  Anyway, a week later she had the most beautiful chesnut colt foal ... I carried him up from the field to the stable so the vet could check him over.  He was perfect and she was the most stunning mum.

My sister gave me our BOGOF foal .. and I named him Caffyrddin Matthaeus; Caffyrddin for the part of wales where he was conceived, and Matthaeus because it means "gift from the lord".

I lost him in January after 25 glorious years and he was the best most wonderful friend I ever had ....

So, I really do wish you all the luck and love in the world with your BOGOF foal!!!  

Click to expand...

What a lovely story. I have a lump in my throat.


----------



## Clannad48 (14 April 2013)

Shysmum,   the first post on this thread was on 29/03 and Tessybear says let's call this Day 1 of the 2 weeks so technically Tessy should have had her foal on Friday.......

Well that's mares for you


----------



## Polos Mum (14 April 2013)

From memory the vet said 2-4 weeks so still could be quite a wait

This can't be doing Abbie's fingernails any good!!


----------



## Shysmum (14 April 2013)

Ah  thank you, there's me being a bit thick


----------



## ReadySaltedPeanuts (14 April 2013)

Come on Tessy!! Been checking this thread everyday!!


----------



## Vanner (14 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			What a lovely story. I have a lump in my throat. 

Click to expand...

Thanks!  it was very special, to be sure.

and now I shall be joining everyone else and checking daily to see when she has her BOGOF foal ..... can't rush these things.  Even I didn't foal down with my son until 2 weeks after the doctor told me I would!!!  Rebellious mare that I am, never have done as I am told!


----------



## Parachute (14 April 2013)

Still no foal??


----------



## Strawbz (14 April 2013)

Ahh, I thought there would be the pitter patter of tiny hooves this morning for sure 

I hope you're all having a relaxing sunny day at Tessy Towers


----------



## RubysGold (14 April 2013)

Aw Vanner, what a lovely story!! 

cant believe theres still no foal! I keep checking!


----------



## touchstone (14 April 2013)

I think it'll be Tuesday.... Hurry up TB!


----------



## jlh (14 April 2013)

I don't normally post but as I have been checking this thread every twenty minutes, as if I was checking on Tessy in real life, I felt compelled to check in and urge Tessy bear to get things moving. 
I can't wait to see pictures of the foal.


----------



## MyBoyChe (14 April 2013)

Deliberately left it til later this morning to check, convinced myself that would help things along a bit.  For goodness sake someone get on that mare and take her for a good gallop  (joke, just in case anyone thinks I mean it)  Nature will not be hurried will she, foalie will pop out just when we all take our eyes of the ball.  Hope you're doing OK Abbie and feeling better after your rotten week.


----------



## ShadowHunter (14 April 2013)

Common Tessy!
I bet she'll wait till you've just left for school then have it


----------



## singing dawg (14 April 2013)

As far as i know she will foal within 24 hours of her tits producing wax, once she's waxed up  then you can start getting excited 

My dog is expecting puppies any day now, wonder which will come first, pups or foalie??


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 April 2013)

Do you think if none of us check tomorrow morning Tessy will deliver her foal?


----------



## Shysmum (14 April 2013)

checked five times today already


----------



## ridefast (14 April 2013)

singing dawg said:



			As far as i know she will foal within 24 hours of her tits producing wax, once she's waxed up  then you can start getting excited 

My dog is expecting puppies any day now, wonder which will come first, pups or foalie??
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, I've known mares wax up for weeks before


----------



## Shysmum (14 April 2013)

Going by some of the advice on here, tess could have had her baby literally any day from when she was confirmed pregnant - makes me smile, good old Tess, doing her own thing


----------



## Racergirl (14 April 2013)

Can't rush a lady 

Check number 4 today....


----------



## LittleGinger (14 April 2013)

Another one checking in a few times a day... The anticipation of this foal is so exciting it's almost painful! Come on Tessybear!!
I can't even imagine how excited you must be, OP


----------



## LittleGinger (14 April 2013)

Oh, forgot to say that I love, love, LOVE the idea of calling the foal Ted/Teddy Bear if it's a colt! So cute! Theo is lovely too.


----------



## Asha (14 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Going by some of the advice on here, tess could have had her baby literally any day from when she was confirmed pregnant - makes me smile, good old Tess, doing her own thing 

Click to expand...

Tis true, they can show you all the signs in the world and still keep you waiting!

My poor neighbour had a nightmare, her mare would show a new sign everyday for 3 weeks, every night, it was going to be THE night. She ended up naming the filly ( stunning girl) Not tonight Josephine!!


----------



## Mongoose11 (14 April 2013)

Tits? Not all mares wax up SD!


----------



## Shysmum (14 April 2013)

hahaha, love Josephine - wonder if they ever got HER into foal


----------



## weesophz (14 April 2013)

ive lost count of how many times ive checked today..


----------



## PippiPony (14 April 2013)

May be no news is good news as they are busy elsewhere?????


----------



## ralph and maverick (14 April 2013)

God knows how many times I've checked this thread today! Each time I'm always sure that there us going to be a foalie!!
Ho hum il keep on checking and get a surprise soon enough!


----------



## suffolkmare (14 April 2013)

Oooh, I was sure it would happen today! We've just come back from our yard, and as Penny's owners had been this morning we missed them, but my daughter brought Penny in from her paddock and I took a couple of pics (ok with owners!). I think Tessy looks a lot closer to dropping than Penny, but who knows as some mares keep their foal secret till it appears! Will try to post pics later, on "Amazing news" thread.


----------



## giddyupalfie (14 April 2013)

Pippipony said:



			May be no news is good news as they are busy elsewhere?????
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so 

COME ON TESSY BEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 April 2013)

singing dawg said:



			As far as i know she will foal within 24 hours of her tits producing wax, once she's waxed up  then you can start getting excited 

Click to expand...

I have a Shire mare that waxed for 7 days before producing her first foal in my ownership. For her second foal she waxed for 10 days before foaling. She produced so much colostrum that her hind feathers were constantly sticky and clumped together. She fertilised the fields leaving both babies needing plasma because their IgG was so low. For her third foal she waxed for 2+ days before foaling. For her last foal I was all prepared and, as soon as she started to wax, I milked the colostrum and froze it. She was into her 13th hour of waxing and was grazing in a field with my other mare. I went into the house to let the dogs out, and when I went down to the field to check on her, she was lying down, the other mare was standing about 4 feet away, and there was what I thought was a grey lamb laying next to the fence about 10 feet away from the mares. I thought a) we don't have any sheep in the mares' paddock, b) we don't have any grey sheep. Then the penny dropped...OMG, it was the foal! Thistle, you are so right about thinking it could be a dog or some other creature. That foal is now almost 4 years old and well over 18hh. He's here to stay.

I know several people whose mares don't wax at all before foaling. 

I was reading some posts on the Chronicle of the Horse re: milk testing prior to foaling. I was quite impressed with the results, across the board, as to the time of foaling once the ph goes down and the calcium goes up. Breeders were relating their experiences with milk testing and the results were unequivocal and spot on. I won't be breeding anymore, but if I were, there would be no question that I would utilise that form of assistance.

Any news, Tessybear?


----------



## nostromo70 (14 April 2013)

When ever your foal is born i think HHO will crash.


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

*Day 15 *
The sun was shining today ! a warm 17 degrees with winds that kept it cool enough  Look this weird green stuff is even growing in the summer paddock






Well today there is still no foal and we spent the day making sure the field is 100 percent foal proof and safe for mummy  We also re-hogged Tess, gave her feathers a wash with soap and pig oiled her legs up for her 











Not really been any change from what i can see in either her teats or belly:
















Kept an eye on her throughout the day and she didn't seem to show any signs at all just mooched about grazing really ! Standing still whilst having your feathers washed was thirsty work :






Abbie
x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 April 2013)

Awwww was hoping for a baby frolicking in that sunshine 

Looking Good Tessy


----------



## Fools Motto (14 April 2013)

Well, as any mother to be should know, a new clean hair do is a must!  Gotta look your best for the baby 'eh Tessy!?


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (14 April 2013)

Beautiful mama!!! Very smart with the hair-cut & glow white legs.  She has had a pre-birth beauty session!


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Awwww was hoping for a baby frolicking in that sunshine 

Looking Good Tessy 

Click to expand...

So was i  I guess the longer she holds off with this warm weather we have all week the grass will grow !



Daydream Dolly said:



			Aww Abs !
What a yummy mummy Tess will be 
Very smart 

Click to expand...

Thank you ! The loo brush look wasn't on anymore 



Fools Motto said:



			Well, as any mother to be should know, a new clean hair do is a must!  Gotta look your best for the baby 'eh Tessy!?
		
Click to expand...


We told her that but she didn't agree with those giant clippers round her ears


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (14 April 2013)

Aww she looks so smart and ready for bubba!


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Try to push Mini T out before we hit 200,000 views Tess !

Click to expand...

She better ! 



FlaxenPony05 said:



			Aww she looks so smart and ready for bubba!
		
Click to expand...

She does for once !


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (14 April 2013)

lovely lovely pictures  Can't wait much longer though!!


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			lovely lovely pictures  Can't wait much longer though!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you   Neither can i, after the rubbish week i have had a foal would make it better !


----------



## Cavalier (14 April 2013)

Aagghhhh. No foaly yet. I was sure it would happen today. Tessy is as beautiful as ever. (Sorry, can you tell I'm sitting in the pub now -  still had to check in though)


----------



## PippiPony (14 April 2013)

Fingers crossed it is soon. She looks fab in the sunshine


----------



## Once was lost (14 April 2013)

Ahh I remember making sure I was all trim and tidy before my first human foal was born, had to let husband attempt the job mind as couldn't see what I was doing! Second time around and I knew I was in for the sun roof method and er a 'vetenery trim' *cough*!
Maybe Tess has just been waiting until she felt presentable lol!
That said I don't think it's going to be before Tuesday and Wednesday now, gut feeling with no knowledge behind it!

Thanks for asking about my eye surgery Abbie (bet you can't remember now, so many fans lol!) nothing too bad and all healing well with two black eyes to show for it!


----------



## JenHunt (14 April 2013)

oh my Tessy... thought you'd have dropped the little one by now!! especially as I was away for a day or two!


----------



## Boxers (14 April 2013)

Love the pics, she looks very smart, although I am disappointed you hogged her. I had been hoping you were growing the last hog out.

Wonder if foal will come now she's so smart?


----------



## gunnergundog (14 April 2013)

What's the equine equivalent of a hot curry and a stiff drink?  Isn't that what they recommend to get a baby moving?  (Or at least, it was in my day!) 

Good luck!


----------



## Nicnac (14 April 2013)

I think hogging and having one's feathers washed is equivalent to human nesting


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

Cavalier said:



			Aagghhhh. No foaly yet. I was sure it would happen today. Tessy is as beautiful as ever. (Sorry, can you tell I'm sitting in the pub now -  still had to check in though)
		
Click to expand...

I know  bloody mare ! Aw bless you 



Pippipony said:



			Fingers crossed it is soon. She looks fab in the sunshine 

Click to expand...

Me too ! she did enjoy herself out in the field today i think 



Once was lost said:



			Ahh I remember making sure I was all trim and tidy before my first human foal was born, had to let husband attempt the job mind as couldn't see what I was doing! Second time around and I knew I was in for the sun roof method and er a 'vetenery trim' *cough*!
Maybe Tess has just been waiting until she felt presentable lol!
That said I don't think it's going to be before Tuesday and Wednesday now, gut feeling with no knowledge behind it!

Thanks for asking about my eye surgery Abbie (bet you can't remember now, so many fans lol!) nothing too bad and all healing well with two black eyes to show for it!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant  made me chuckle  I can remember ! Glad to hear everything went ok  Well there you go, just say you got into a fight with Mike Tyson and beat him hence the battle wounds  



JenHunt said:



			oh my Tessy... thought you'd have dropped the little one by now!! especially as I was away for a day or two!
		
Click to expand...

She needs to get on with it 


Boxers said:



			Love the pics, she looks very smart, although I am disappointed you hogged her. I had been hoping you were growing the last hog out.

Wonder if foal will come now she's so smart?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I cannot do with the long mane  Its so much work ...lazy i know  I hope so 



gunnergundog said:



			What's the equine equivalent of a hot curry and a stiff drink?  Isn't that what they recommend to get a baby moving?  (Or at least, it was in my day!) 

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Well we found out the neighbors new horse is infact a gelding so she has been tarting today  so hopefully her new do and that will move it along


----------



## Liath (14 April 2013)

Just checking in for what feels like the five hundredth time today....!!


----------



## morrismob (14 April 2013)

Right I am home form my ski-ing holiday and have been checking several times a day so TESSY time to produce the foal !


----------



## DW Team (14 April 2013)

My foal born last night 







sorry it seems to have come out so big not sure how to resize

Colt


----------



## MrsMozart (14 April 2013)

Beautiful foal DWT


----------



## joeanne (14 April 2013)

CRACKING foal DWTeam!!!
Congratulations!
Colt? Filly? come on details!!!


----------



## iCandy (14 April 2013)

DWTeam - your foal has the cutest bottom!


----------



## DW Team (14 April 2013)

iCandy said:



			DWTeam - your foal has the cutest bottom!
		
Click to expand...

LOL Some other photos in breeding my foal has arrived at last


----------



## Gingerwitch (14 April 2013)

DWTeam said:



			My foal born last night 







sorry it seems to have come out so big not sure how to resize

Colt
		
Click to expand...

  the foal or the photo ??

congrats to you all!
GWx


----------



## DW Team (14 April 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



  the foal or the photo ?? 

congrats to you all!
GWx
		
Click to expand...

LOL Photo although colt has come out a good size!


----------



## Natch (14 April 2013)

Anybody else think tessy's tummy has shrunk a little?!  perhaps it really is just a fart!  

I reckon next weekend now  how close are we now to the vet's estimate?


----------



## Racergirl (14 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Anybody else think tessy's tummy has shrunk a little?!  perhaps it really is just a fart!  

I reckon next weekend now  how close are we now to the vet's estimate? 

Click to expand...

I do as well - it looks much less pointed now (which has reassured me a lot, I was getting a bit worried about her muscles with it sagging so much,but not now !!) 

She looks beautiful - shes so white on her white bits !! I do love her - proper cobs are right up my street (people at work think Im really weird, Ive got thoroughbreds,I used to show heavyweight cobs and I love heavies and standard shetlands.... weird old combination !!) 

Hopefully she will do it soon - so you are well rested by next weekend and can spend the whole time after your test playing foals !!!


----------



## Mariposa (14 April 2013)

I've been away all weekend and kept thinking about Tessy! Hope she is well and enjoying her time before her foalie arrives!


----------



## Ravenwood (14 April 2013)

Abbie - I watched one of our cows calf this evening, it took 30 mins from bag showing to plopping baby calf on the straw and I thought of you and Tessy 

Rushed back in now to check on thread as it gave me a premonition but nope, not yet for Tess 

She looks wonderful, very well loved and cared for - I really hope she foals down, if not tomorrow, the next weekend so that you are home to enjoy the experience 

PS:   My daughter has just failed her theory test for the THIRD time - Gah!!!  And she's a bright kid!  Just booked another - thats £120


----------



## Hutchlou (14 April 2013)

Ah so beautiful & clean, all ready to welcome Mini-T into the world! Hurry up now Tessy!!


----------



## Coblover63 (14 April 2013)

Wow!  Those strawberry and chocolate flavoured teats surely can't fill up ANY more.  They're stretched to capacity now.... I can see a BIG difference there.  Perhaps her belly is looking smaller because Mini-T has moved into the birth canal ready for delivery?  I'm still hoping it will be Tuesday!


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

DW how adorable !! Look at those pins ! X just checked on Tess she has done some smelly slooppy poos  yuck . We have also found her cravings during pregnancy hair  she tried to eat mine today never done that in the 8 odd months we have had her


----------



## Mike007 (14 April 2013)

Show the picture to tessybear and tell her to get on with it,luv from Bob the nota cob and mike.


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

I will do mike ! Blackmail her  she should go soon ... I hope


----------



## OldNag (14 April 2013)

Well, I'm revising my guess AGAIN (I've had two which have expired).  Going to stick my neck out and say she'll have it tonight...  Go Tessy!


----------



## Gingerwitch (14 April 2013)

Stick of dynamite ??

lol
x


----------



## Potato! (14 April 2013)

Sloppy poo is a good sign. I mate had those a few hours before foaling.


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2013)

Sloppy poo is a good sign (or poss just because the grass had sun on it today). Means that there is more room for the foal to pass through if the rectum is empty, mother nature at work.

Any sign of milk or wax?


----------



## tessybear (14 April 2013)

Is it ? Eeeeek it smelt bad  nope no waxing/ milk


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2013)

The fact her tummy is a bit smaller could mean the foal is moving up through the pelvis ready to make an appearance.

When my last mare foaled we watched her on cctv, she kept exactly the same routine with her eating and sleeping etc. Around 4am I saw he flex her legs and just wondered if she was pushing. Ran outside and there was a small football sized bag showing. foal born les than 20 mins later.

I milk tested her and knew that it would be that night so daughter did first shift watching and I took over at 2am.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 April 2013)

What about smoking foalie out?


----------



## Racergirl (14 April 2013)

The last foal that Red successfully had (before she was mine), she was checked hourly by my friend on the cctv - she woke up for one,turned it on and Red was in the corner happily munching her haylage, next hour she'd had it.... first one my friend has missed in 20 years of breeding - even she was suprised how fast it happened !! 

I completely missed Po's birth - didnt think it was going to happen at all so thougth Id get a whole nights sleep for a change - there he was the next day. grrrrr


----------



## Dustygirl (14 April 2013)

Come on Tessy


----------



## Toast (14 April 2013)

Can I ask how you are checking her? Are you going out, turning lights on and talking to her ect? This will stop her from getting on with things if you are..


----------



## Liath (14 April 2013)

Oh! I have a strong feeling it will be tonight! Come on Tessy and Theodore/ Theodora!!


----------



## _GG_ (14 April 2013)

Can't believe how often I am checking this thread! Really hope good news is on the way soon. X


----------



## Beausmate (14 April 2013)

Come on!  No foal, no dinner 

Well, you know what cobs are like...


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (15 April 2013)

Just doing my late night check.
DWT stunning foal & love his ears !! Congrats!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2013)

Late night check here too  
Really hoping it will be tonight...!!!! I dont normally like hogging but it really suits Tess bless her, smart girlie


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (15 April 2013)

SLH :-D I cannot sleep so checked again...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2013)

Still waiting..............


----------



## Janette (15 April 2013)

When I saw the time of the post before this, I got all excited.


----------



## OldNag (15 April 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 April 2013)

Just checking in


----------



## Cavalier (15 April 2013)

Morning all. Just checking (again!)


----------



## ibot (15 April 2013)

Morning well today was my guess how big her boobies have got!!!  Looks like the wind has calmed down today so hopefully it will be just warm


----------



## Patterdale (15 April 2013)

Well?!??


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 April 2013)

Morning, how's she doing?
Xx


----------



## Clannad48 (15 April 2013)

Morning all. just checking in (again).  I was really hoping for a foal this morning, I have a First Aid course today and will have limited access to the internet.  

Come on Tessy, we're all waiting.


----------



## Boxers (15 April 2013)

Morning everyone.

No Abbie yet?  No foalie yet?

Just off to drop elder daughter off at bus stop, then see to Jay, then take younger daughter to bus stop and will then check back here.

Tess better have had him by then!


----------



## OldNag (15 April 2013)

I was absolutely convinced it would be last night. I can't take much more suspense.


----------



## Natch (15 April 2013)




----------



## Shysmum (15 April 2013)

Good morning !


----------



## OldNag (15 April 2013)

I can't do smileys on my phone but there really shpuld be a special one for "frustrated-waiting-for-mare-to-drop" ....


----------



## ellie11987 (15 April 2013)

I'm starting to go crazy now hahahaha  no foal??


----------



## Thistle (15 April 2013)

Abbie, where are you?


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (15 April 2013)

Checking in  Won't be online all day so it will probably happen when I'm away!


----------



## Bertolie (15 April 2013)

Just checking in (for the 3rd time so far this morning )

C'mon Tessy Bear, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## HazyXmas (15 April 2013)

Have fed horses & cooked breakfast (sausage sandwiches) for daughter & 3 friends  Having a quick coffee before heading back out for the farrier.

Hoping there would be a foalie update & pics. I don't have fancy stuff like internet on my phone so will be lunchtime before i can check again.

Please hurry up Tess...............


----------



## BroadfordQueen (15 April 2013)

Thistle said:



			Abbie, where are you?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully she's in the stable giving Tessy a big congratulatory hug and playing with the beautiful new foal!


----------



## Coblover63 (15 April 2013)

I'm thinking that obstinate mare has crossed her legs for yet ANOTHER night and refused to produce a foalie as I'm sure Abbie would have found two minutes to update us by now.  I'm sure Tessy is just milking her fifteen minutes of fame for all it's worth! 

(but PLEASE have it tomorrow... .it is a special day for me!!!)


----------



## zigzag (15 April 2013)

Come on lets have an update!!


----------



## Coblover63 (15 April 2013)

Just comparing stats from this thread and TLW 3.

This thread has currently had 1801 replies with 199,600 views.

TLW has had 44,399 replies but only 189,000 views!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2013)

I swear HHO is going to explode....!!!


----------



## Dipsy83 (15 April 2013)

morning check in


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2013)

What is TLW..????


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			What is TLW..????
		
Click to expand...

"The last word 3" its a thread in what used to be soapbox (always forget the name..) where everyone has to try get the last word haha 

dying for a tessybear update it must be soooon!


----------



## Mariposa (15 April 2013)

Morning all - just checking in!


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (15 April 2013)

Checking in for the 5th time, Come on Tessy


----------



## SuperCoblet (15 April 2013)

My refresh button is going to explode soon  she cant be far away... I have a feeling about last night


----------



## RockinRudolph (15 April 2013)

In that case I will add to the numbers - I have been following this a few times each day but not posted yet. 

I think it's today - come on girly, show us your baba!


----------



## E13 (15 April 2013)

^ agree, I'm following this like crazy as are the rest of you  Come on Tessy!


----------



## zigzag (15 April 2013)

I have to go out soon, Need an update!!!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 April 2013)

Maybe the fact there is no update means OP is spending time with new mum and baby!!  Hopefully.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 April 2013)

Still?! C'mon mini T!


----------



## Joyous70 (15 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Maybe the fact there is no update means OP is spending time with new mum and baby!!  Hopefully.

Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^This is exactly what i was thinking


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2013)

I think maybe Abbie has decided to torture sll of Mini T`s Aunties lol


----------



## Miss Horse lover (15 April 2013)

Im about to burst here with excitement, I also think Abbie is too busy playing with mummy bear and the new mini T


----------



## claracanter (15 April 2013)

Just checking in. I'm hoping no news is good news


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

wont abbie be at school?


----------



## kat2290 (15 April 2013)

That's what I'm thinking Soph


----------



## zigzag (15 April 2013)

Hope nothing is wrong :S


----------



## FionaM12 (15 April 2013)

I've only just started following the excitement! 

I went back over the OP's previous posts to find out the history of this pregnancy and I'm puzzled. In her first thread on the subject, the OP said she'd had Tessy a year, so how is it a bogof? Or am I being dim or missing something? 

This is the thread I mean:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=601071

Meanwhile: Come on Tessy!!


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

im sure everythings fine zigzag. during the week abbie has been posting her updates later in the evening as shes at school all day then goes and sees tess. im sure she'll pop on at lunchtime to assure everyone everythings fine


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I've only just started following the excitement! 

I went back over the OP's previous posts to find out the history of this pregnancy and I'm puzzled. In her first thread on the subject, the OP said she'd had Tessy a year, so how is it a bogof? Or am I being dim or missing something? 

This is the thread I mean:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=602124

Meanwhile: Come on Tessy!! 

Click to expand...

shes says 7 months  ?


----------



## Crazycob06 (15 April 2013)

Ok I have been lurking too!  but I can't stand it any more! I want to see a foal! 

DW, your foal is gorgeous!!! 

I think tessy will have a piebald colt


----------



## Miss Horse lover (15 April 2013)

I was just going to post the same thing weesophz


----------



## FionaM12 (15 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			shes says 7 months  ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wrong thread! I've changed it now. hopefully this is the right one.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=601071


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Sorry wrong thread! I've changed it now. hopefully this is the right one.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=602124

Click to expand...

thats the same one haha


----------



## lurcher98 (15 April 2013)

She did day she'd rounded the time she'd had her up in previous thread, think she said that in the waiting for vet thread


----------



## FionaM12 (15 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			thats the same one haha
		
Click to expand...

It isn't now. 

A few posts down when someone suggests pregnancy it says:




			"Oi you dont be puting that in my head :O :O we did wonder that when we frist got her but its been a year now and no foal... although a mini Tess would be cute ... 

Yes but she doesn't count because she always look impecibly clean on every photo on here i couldn't imagine her muddy beuatiful girl !"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigel_cat (15 April 2013)

Nigel the actual cat and I have sat in the sunshine and read this whole thread from beginning to end. I refused to skip a page incase we missed the foal coming along, I can't believe we've made it to the end and MiniT isn't here yet! Come on Tess! 
Such a fab story and what a gorgeous family Tess, Tessybear and MiniT are going to make, cannot wait for the big day. It has to be soon, I don't think I can take much more suspense!


----------



## ShadowHunter (15 April 2013)

She'll probably have it while Abbie's at school, just to be awkward 
We're waiting Mini T, when you arrive HHO will most definitely crash


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Hello everyone no foal as of yet !!!

Regarding the confusion from Fiona i am really sorry that's my fualt ! We have owned Tessy for what will be coming up to 8 months now... I rounded it to a year stupidly causing confusion   That was during the denial stage ... like a bloke following a one night stand  

But yes no foal... i wish i was playing with a little foaly but instead was sat in an English Language lesson preparing for exams


----------



## Parachute (15 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hello everyone no foal as of yet !!!

Regarding the confusion from Fiona i am really sorry that's my fualt ! We have owned Tessy for what will be coming up to 8 months now... I rounded it to a year stupidly causing confusion   That was during the denial stage ... like a bloke following a one night stand  

But yes no foal... i wish i was playing with a little foaly but instead was sat in an English Language lesson preparing for exams 

Click to expand...

I'm starting to lose hope    

Come on Tessy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Parachute said:



			I'm starting to lose hope    

Come on Tessy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well Im at school, my neighbour who has been keeping an eye on her has gone on holiday so knowing our luck it will be today whilst nobody is at home


----------



## Racergirl (15 April 2013)

aaargh!! 

Hope the exams go well


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Racergirl said:



			aaargh!! 

Hope the exams go well
		
Click to expand...

Arrrrgh indeed! 

Thank you 3 weeks away ... i am starting to revise properly now and its horrible


----------



## Parachute (15 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Well Im at school, my neighbour who has been keeping an eye on her has gone on holiday so knowing our luck it will be today whilst nobody is at home 

Click to expand...

Oh gosh, can you imagine coming home to an ickle foal 
I'm so excited but not at all patient


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Parachute said:



			Oh gosh, can you imagine coming home to an ickle foal 
I'm so excited but not at all patient 

Click to expand...

Whilst very cute i have organised to meet the mare tonight  i will be riding over summer so Tess better keep those legs crossed 

On another note does anyone have any advice on getting a TB lacking topline and muscle over her rump muscled up ? We have access to a sand school but no hills round here i am afraid  Also have poles


----------



## WelshD (15 April 2013)

Trotting poles raised up a bit - potties make cheap and effective Polepods lol

Personally I think this may be the best and most sucessful troll post of all time 

Fingers crossed it will be today!


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

WelshD said:



			Trotting poles raised up a bit - potties make cheap and effective Polepods lol

Personally I think this may be the best and most sucessful troll post of all time 

Fingers crossed it will be today!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  ! Brilliant 

Oh yes it is ... how did you guess  I have been photoshopping that belly and was planning on dressing my sister in a horse suit to be the foal... didn't think anyone would notice ?  At times i wish i could say it's a troll post so very scared about having an extra little person to care for


----------



## 3Beasties (15 April 2013)

WelshD said:



			Personally I think this may be the best and most sucessful troll post of all time 

Click to expand...

OMG can you imagine if it was


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			OMG can you imagine if it was  

Click to expand...

What if really i dont own a horse and sneak into someone elses garden and film the videos with a randome horse ? 

-enter creepy music- 

No Its not i promise


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (15 April 2013)

Lol I did say that pages ago


----------



## Bertolie (15 April 2013)

Well Tessy, you have got the 200,000+ views you were obviously holding out for so can you please, please, please pop that foalie out now?


----------



## patchypony (15 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you 3 weeks away ... i am starting to revise properly now and its horrible 

Click to expand...

Feel your pain! Got so much coursework and exams all in for the same time *meltdowntime*


----------



## touchstone (15 April 2013)

I'm still going for tomorrow  

Don't worry too much about looking after a foal - mum will do do it all for you.


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Bertolie said:



			Well Tessy, you have got the 200,000+ views you were obviously holding out for so can you please, please, please pop that foalie out now?
		
Click to expand...

She is such an attention seeker 



patchypony said:



			Feel your pain! Got so much coursework and exams all in for the same time *meltdowntime*



Click to expand...

I know ! It seems to be that they all come at exactly the same time and then there is breaks between before it all starts up again 



touchstone said:



			I'm still going for tomorrow  

Don't worry too much about looking after a foal - mum will do do it all for you. 

Click to expand...

As long as it's not here tonight i don't care  Oh i know but im worried about everything.. things i don't need to be worrying about i am


----------



## molly7886 (15 April 2013)

every day i wake up convinced that today will be THE day. but now that i know she's unmonitored today and Abbie has alternate horse plans later i'm convinced this will be the day that Tessy will produce!


----------



## WelshD (15 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			At times i wish i could say it's a troll post so very scared about having an extra little person to care for
		
Click to expand...

You'll be fine, you have been very mature throughout this process and you have good support x


----------



## onmybreak (15 April 2013)

Checking in from my much underused work account. Can't believe this has dropped to page 3of the Tack Room threads - best bump it up again!  

Still no sign of baby T  

I would like to see your sister dressed as a foal though - that would be funny


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 April 2013)

Might be worth watching a couple of birthing videos on YouTube to give you an idea what to expect. 

Sounds daft I know but I watched a mare foal last in preparation for T-bag doing so (or not as it turned out  ) 
It was quite hard to watch even though this mare gave birth pretty easily and straightforward. She just needed a little bit of help as foal had big shoulders. 

I did wonder at that point if I'd done the right thing and know I wouldn't of found easy to watch T give birth.

Anyway HURRY UP !!!!


----------



## Colouredwarmblood (15 April 2013)

I've been a lurker for a while and finally decided to post as the suspense is killing me oh god come on Tessy I want to meet mini T


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2013)

Wanted to see lil foalie pics...!!!!!


----------



## Snoopy1 (15 April 2013)

Another lurker who has been watching from a far.... Come on Tessy Bear! x


----------



## On the Hoof (15 April 2013)

Yes come along now Tessy- we have all been very patient with you to date and now we demand our pound of hoof flesh - furry, cute, tiny and oh sooo sweet.  Its tough being an internet auntie !


----------



## nagseastsussex (15 April 2013)

Come on Tessy bear lets be having a lovely little baby especially as the sun is shining and photos always look better when taken in the sunshine.


----------



## rainer (15 April 2013)

Surely it has got to be soon? Going by all of the signs it has got to be soon!!!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (15 April 2013)

Seriously?  Its not here yet?  I only popped back to look at what he/she was and they've not arrived yet? *stamps foot impatiently*


----------



## armchair_rider (15 April 2013)

Maybe she's waiting for a write up in Hovis' diary so she can sell her story for millions?


----------



## Sandstone1 (15 April 2013)

Any news?  It must be soon surely!


----------



## Strawbz (15 April 2013)

I bet Tessy is spending another serene day nibbling at grass, with willing servants at her every beck and call, not a care in the world  

Hope you're all having a good day Abbie


----------



## JenHunt (15 April 2013)

what?! still no foal!? *stamps foot...and flounces out*



comes back in 5 minutes to check again*


----------



## Marydoll (15 April 2013)

Im on nights tonight, will keep checking, c'mon Tessy


----------



## ShadowHunter (15 April 2013)

Think we should all come down and have a word with Tessy about this!

Common foal, perfect day to make an appearance


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

i bet since abbies been busy today there will be a gorgeous big strong colt dancing around that field when she gets back


----------



## JenJ (15 April 2013)

Holly_H. said:



			Think we should all come down and have a word with Tessy about this!

Click to expand...


Flash mob!!!


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Off to go lunge this tb I will be riding over summer then an update  ! No foal guys


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

ooh have fun  theres definitely not a foal in there ive decided, she just really needs to fart i think


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2013)

Yeah I'm starting to wonder if its just a giant fart too


----------



## debsg (15 April 2013)

Anyone got a giant plunger? We can sneak out to Abbie's tonight........... and suck that foal out of Tessy!! 
Internet went down in my area this morning. I was panicking that Tess would drop and I wouldn't know a thing about it! Thank goodness it's fixed now!
Come on Tessybear! It's nice and warm for your baby now


----------



## debsg (15 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Yeah I'm starting to wonder if its just a giant fart too 

Click to expand...

If it's a fart I'd hate to be in the vicinity when she blows. She's been brewing it for weeks!!


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2013)

debsg said:



			If it's a fart I'd hate to be in the vicinity when she blows. She's been brewing it for weeks!! 

Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## BlizzardBudd (15 April 2013)

She'll probably hold on for weeks now trying to make the most of this new found fame


----------



## Welsh (15 April 2013)

No news then...?

*sighs and pops another malteser in her mouth*


----------



## Nicnac (15 April 2013)

Ha - have sussed who the dad is.

It's an elephant so we've got at least another year to go guys


----------



## Clannad48 (15 April 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Ha - have sussed who the dad is.

It's an elephant so we've got at least another year to go guys 



Click to expand...

LOL

Perhaps Tessy is waiting for 500,000 views -)


----------



## ridefast (15 April 2013)

COME ON TESSY!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 April 2013)

*wonders in*

Still no foalie???? Right this calls for drastic measures. 


*wonders out looking for a plunger, smoking tools, and maybe a pin......*


Hope the tb works out


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

debsg said:



			If it's a fart I'd hate to be in the vicinity when she blows. She's been brewing it for weeks!! 

Click to expand...

im thinking something on the level of an atomic bomb!


----------



## Cheiro1 (15 April 2013)

I think Mini T's show name should be HHO Don't Rush Me


----------



## Sandstone1 (15 April 2013)

Cheiro1 said:



			I think Mini T's show name should be HHO Don't Rush Me 

Click to expand...

Or Get a wiggle on!


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (15 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Or Get a wiggle on!
		
Click to expand...

Or, Took My Time


----------



## Thistle (15 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			ooh have fun  theres definitely not a foal in there ive decided, she just really needs to fart i think
		
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

-walks in and slouches into chair-

Oh how i love my cob, my cool, calm and heavily pregnant cob.
That was errr interesting ? Enter the yard to be greeted with a TB running around lead rope between legs snorting like a dragon  Its her second day at the yard and in typical TB style everything is worth a spook at  However she has no spacial awareness and tried to canter through mum who swiftly grabbed her and set up a boundary.. the poor girl who owns her is such a star clearly loves her beautiful girl but looked scared not that i blame her ith 15.2 prancing about at you. Will be doing lots of lunging until she is routined and calm enough for me to get on without becoming a life size buckaroo  All in all a lovely girl  That i am looking forwards to working with :Token pic






But now onto the main star : 















Boobies with a scratch on 










And look at how clean our feathers are today 







I dont think the picture of her bits is reliable she wasn't happy and erm ? scrunched them up


----------



## Clannad48 (15 April 2013)

Wildforestpony18 said:



			Or, Took My Time 

Click to expand...

or

' Ha Ha Fooled You'


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Clannad48 said:



			or

' Ha Ha Fooled You'
		
Click to expand...

Or
Reallyiamjustagiantfart ?

Imagine if we actually called the foal Fart


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Thanks for the update Abs !
I know you must be really busy at school ect 

Click to expand...

You are more than welcome  

I am but this only takes a few minutes and keeps my sane at the moment I love logging on in my frees you mad bunch either make me cry with laughter... or cry from kindness can you see the reoccurring theme ?


----------



## singing dawg (15 April 2013)

Look for the big, huge, mamary vein to appear.....


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

singing dawg said:



			Look for the big, huge, mamary vein to appear.....
		
Click to expand...

On her side ? She has one  Horrible looking thing can trace your fingers over it and she has a ... "shark fin" style swelling on her belly


----------



## zigzag (15 April 2013)

Is the TB with Tessy? It has a bit of a snotty nose?


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			Is the TB with Tessy? It has a bit of a snotty nose?
		
Click to expand...

No it's at another yard and that was sand  It looks snotty she was digging whilst trying to avoid standing still


----------



## singing dawg (15 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			On her side ? She has one  Horrible looking thing can trace your fingers over it and she has a ... "shark fin" style swelling on her belly 

Click to expand...

Shark Fin, not its just a horn,  I think you'll find that Tessy will foal a Unicorn in a weeks time 

Just keep watching her tits for wax then you'll know it's within 24 hours. I dont think she'll go before the weekend.


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

singing dawg said:



			Shark Fin, not its just a horn,  I think you'll find that Tessy will foal a Unicorn in a weeks time 

Just keep watching her tits for wax then you'll know it's within 24 hours. I dont think she'll go before the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like they would go for a lot of money 

Brilliant  Shall do and i hope not ! need the grass to grow all week


----------



## weesophz (15 April 2013)

i cant stop laughing everytime someone refers to tessys boobs as her "tits" im so immature   shes looking great abbie  im excited to hear the stories about the advertures youll have with the mad tb too, fox is such an bloody plod along now!


----------



## Thistle (15 April 2013)

singing dawg, wax is not a reliable sign, some mare wax for weeks beforehand, some don't wax at all.

The only reliable way is to milk test but Tessy isn't happy about that.


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			i cant stop laughing everytime someone refers to tessys boobs as her "tits" im so immature   shes looking great abbie  im excited to hear the stories about the advertures youll have with the mad tb too, fox is such an bloody plod along now!
		
Click to expand...

I sniggered too  Aw thank you ! Yes it could be interesting we are going to let her settle with lunging before i hop on and it goes "tits" up 



Thistle said:



			singing dawg, wax is not a reliable sign, some mare wax for weeks beforehand, some don't wax at all.

The only reliable way is to milk test but Tessy isn't happy about that.
		
Click to expand...

I did think that, No she would never kick she isn't like that but she makes it clear she isn't happy lifting her leg, shuffling away etc.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (15 April 2013)

Her boobies will have more than a scratch when she has little unicorn to feed


----------



## Thistle (15 April 2013)

cheeryplatypus said:



			Her boobies will have more than a scratch when she has little unicorn to feed 

Click to expand...

ouch. I guessing the horns must grow once they are weaned.


----------



## katastrophykat (15 April 2013)

Thought I'd stop lurking and sympathise with you entirely! Towards the end of My First Homebred's Gestation, no less than four experienced breeders looked at my mare (on totally different days...) and declared 'definitely tonight!! I slept in my Horsebox at the yard for two weeks (while working full time and making dad take boob shots and send them at 10 am and 2pm while I was in the office..  ) and eventually gave up. Chucked her out and went home. Went up at first light in my dressing gown, jeans and boots, nothing else... And ended up trekking across a field, slimy dinky foal in arms, boobs akimbo as she'd had him under a bloody fence and she was in one field by herself grazing happily while he was next door being hoofed about by seven mares that obviously didn't recognise him! Poor boy... As I was trekking back to the yard, mare in one hand and foal in arms, goo all over my boobs and stomach, (honestly- there is not a knot in the world that holds a pink fluffy dressing gown closed with a squirming foal!)  I was looking at the farmhouse hoping beyond hope that neither farmer (yo) not one of his teenage sons suddenly had a urge to check out of the window!!  

Anyway... I digress- I am officially joining the 'hurry up baby T' club!!


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			Thought I'd stop lurking and sympathise with you entirely! Towards the end of My First Homebred's Gestation, no less than four experienced breeders looked at my mare (on totally different days...) and declared 'definitely tonight!! I slept in my Horsebox at the yard for two weeks (while working full time and making dad take boob shots and send them at 10 am and 2pm while I was in the office..  ) and eventually gave up. Chucked her out and went home. Went up at first light in my dressing gown, jeans and boots, nothing else... And ended up trekking across a field, slimy dinky foal in arms, boobs akimbo as she'd had him under a bloody fence and she was in one field by herself grazing happily while he was next door being hoofed about by seven mares that obviously didn't recognise him! Poor boy... As I was trekking back to the yard, mare in one hand and foal in arms, goo all over my boobs and stomach, (honestly- there is not a knot in the world that holds a pink fluffy dressing gown closed with a squirming foal!)  I was looking at the farmhouse hoping beyond hope that neither farmer (yo) not one of his teenage sons suddenly had a urge to check out of the window!!  

Anyway... I digress- I am officially joining the 'hurry up baby T' club!!
		
Click to expand...

That one cracked me up  Can just imagine it ! 

Welcome to the club, be there or be square !


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Just been out with fly and Mozzy spray Tessy was crawling in them  Poor girl if anyone has horses out in this wam weather id advise putting spray on tomorrow


----------



## Highlands (15 April 2013)

They were dreadful put my trads mare a fly rug on and a turnout over it.


----------



## patchypony (15 April 2013)

Cheiro1 said:



			I think Mini T's show name should be HHO Don't Rush Me 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## tessybear (15 April 2013)

Highlands said:



			They were dreadful put my trads mare a fly rug on and a turnout over it.
		
Click to expand...

Horrible things  she had such a depressed look to her face being heavily pregnant and bit to death ! arrgh


----------



## ibot (15 April 2013)

My little boy suffers so bad bless them, i heard today that my area has problems with horse flies not good.
Poor Tessy i dont envy her being preggers in this weather its so warm


----------



## katastrophykat (15 April 2013)

Are you guys in the Caribbean? Oop here in the grim north we're rarely above 10degrees! Lol! 

TB- the best thing that morning was that I called my dad (a mile away) for a change of clothes, the vet to discuss the placenta then the then 'friend with benefits'... Also horsey, lived four miles away... Upon hearing the boob story he beat both dad and the vet hoping to get an eyeful!  

I'm a bad woman... And really needed a jumper!


----------



## MrsMozart (15 April 2013)

C'mon Tessy lass, I want something happy to look at and goo over 

Hope you and your Ma are doing ok TB.


----------



## Megibo (15 April 2013)

Oooohhh I was so hoping for a foal! Have it tonight Tess. *nods*


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (15 April 2013)

Checking again!  I hope it'll be the weekend just so us Aunties can spend the whole weekend looking at pics and vids of Mini T!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 April 2013)

Right off to sleep. 

Tessy I want a foalie PDQ woman!!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (15 April 2013)

Tessy we need a foal when we wake up pleeeease! lol


----------



## BlairandAzria (16 April 2013)

Bedtime check....

All calm in tessy world  

Katastropykat - hilarious


----------



## LittleMonster (16 April 2013)

Caught up! Hope your not too tired Abbie  
Cant wait to see Mini T, and i hope the TB is calmer on board! Good luck with them and i hope to see lots of pictures of Tess, Mini T and summer project maybe you should do a blog!!!
Come on Mini T! x


----------



## Once was lost (16 April 2013)

Quick Tess check, last thing before bed, first thing in the morning and then many times in the middle!
I don't think it will be on for tonight, she looks more 'pointy' again today but hasn't bagged up further to may very untrained half blind eyes!
Whole family are hooked, first thing children asked on pick up from school, first thing husband asks arriving home from work, 'foal?' Lol
This a.m dropped kids at scho then over to the yard to tell my boy all a out Tess this morning while giving him a pamper before shoving him back in the field unridden so I could dash home to see if Tess had dropped. Working at a yard further from home tomorrow and Wednesday, won't be able to check, going to end up in withdrawal lol! I think a support group for after Tess finally delivers Mini T is going to be needed, what on earth is going to get us all up in the mornings?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2013)

Katastrophykat...that actually made my stomach hurt from laughing so much...!!!!   : D

Tessy...maybe your mum should feed you a Vindoo lol


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2013)

*Vindaloo even lol


----------



## katastrophykat (16 April 2013)

I aim to please...!  it the only time I have (and suspect strongly that I will!) ever breed... I'm firmly with TB on her anti-indiscriminate breeding views, but I bred him to replace his mum- if he's half the horse she was we'll be fine... But the catalogue of errors started when we scanned her (2days late- 28 days) and found two foals, one at 26 days and Gunner at 28 days, we aborted the second one, just- then after his little expedition at two hours old he had a couple of scrapes so vet checked him over/injected him- At which point he was so shocked that he fell bum first into a tubtrug of water. All four legs stuck up in the air, and just sat there like se form of demented gnome. Vet advised in all seriousness that he felt that we may have aborted the wrong foal!  

Oh- TB, do you have a bottle in your foaling kit just in case? I needed one- and not just for copious amounts of alcohol


----------



## OldNag (16 April 2013)

Morning Foal Watchers .... Just checking in ....


----------



## ibot (16 April 2013)

Morning all i am sure most of you know alot about horses pregnancy but im learning and a lot from this post actually so i found this maybe you might find it intresting too 
The average is from 340 to 342 days (which is equivalent to around 11 months long), but there can be a month or more in variation. The mare actually has the ability of postponing the birth if she is not comfortable with her surroundings., and this can be as long as 12 months sometimes. Occaisonally a mare will give birth at a shorter period than 11 months long, which can be at 10.5 months.

so i am thinking mood lighting maybe a nice meal a relaxing bath


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 April 2013)

TB - Pull up a chair as you and me need a chat !

2.30am I woke up and wondered.
4.14am as above
5.30am as above whilst listening to horrendous wind (not OH for a change but outside) and thinking I hope she's not had it in this weather. 

Now, be a good girl and for everyone's sake - PUSH !!!!!


Morning fellow foal watchers 

BBC - take note ! Instead of Spring watch you need to commission Tessy watch


----------



## Cavalier (16 April 2013)

Good morning all. Check in time for me too, the first of many during the day. Come on Tessy, you have us all hooked now. We're not going to abandon you when mini T arrives. Your fame is secure!  Love the idea of foal watch.


----------



## Clannad48 (16 April 2013)

Morning all, just checking in ... again.....


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 April 2013)

Morning all, checking in before going off to London for a meeting.

Resisted the urge to check when I woke up in the middle of the night......


----------



## bignosesmum (16 April 2013)

Right, I can lurk no more.........its driving me crazy!!

Its making me nervous as my little lady is due in a month!! For comparison her belly is a very similar shape & size to your last pic but she has only just started to bag up so surely Tess has got to blow soon!!!!!!!!

Good luck


----------



## tallyho! (16 April 2013)

Has she farted yet? No?

Will check back when I get back from Ox.


----------



## Cheiro1 (16 April 2013)

Checking in.....again.....before I go to work! Seriously Tessy.....my boss is going to get annoyed soon


----------



## D66 (16 April 2013)

bump
we need this at the top of the page.  

Admin - can we have a sticky? and I think we should have a birth announcement in HHO , with pictures.


----------



## nicolenlolly (16 April 2013)

Can't believe she is still hanging on to mini T-it's gonna be a whopper! Mind you if we are only 2 weeks in to the vet's 2-4 week prediction, then we may only be half way


----------



## JenHunt (16 April 2013)

what news? in fact... any news?!


----------



## rainer (16 April 2013)

Checking in  morning fellow tessy watchers+of course abbie+tess


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 April 2013)

I'm not working at the moment, do supply work, just as well I am spending so much time checking to see if this foal has arrived. Haven't got time to work!!


----------



## suffolkmare (16 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			TB - Pull up a chair as you and me need a chat !

2.30am I woke up and wondered.
4.14am as above
5.30am as above whilst listening to horrendous wind (not OH for a change but outside) and thinking I hope she's not had it in this weather. 

Now, be a good girl and for everyone's sake - PUSH !!!!!


Morning fellow foal watchers 

BBC - take note ! Instead of Spring watch you need to commission Tessy watch 

Click to expand...

"not OH..." 
"BBC..." agree! Kate "absolutely" 'umble did a lamb-watch thing so we definitely need a BOGOF foal watch! 
Morning everyone! Is Abbie busy with anything right now????? will check again later!


----------



## EPRider (16 April 2013)




----------



## Kikke (16 April 2013)

Are we all sure she didn't just eat to much haylage?? 
Can't wait so curious to see the little baby


----------



## jojo5 (16 April 2013)

EP rider that is a brilliant animation for this!! LOL!!


----------



## Dipsy83 (16 April 2013)

Morning


----------



## weesophz (16 April 2013)

morning check in


----------



## Shysmum (16 April 2013)

Morning everyone !


----------



## benson21 (16 April 2013)

EPRider said:








Click to expand...

couldnt of put it better myself!!!!


----------



## _GG_ (16 April 2013)

Morning all...no update means I shall be popping in with the usual regularity today again


----------



## Love (16 April 2013)

Definitely a beach ball.


----------



## On the Hoof (16 April 2013)

Love said:



			Definitely a beach ball.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking Swiss Ball


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Morning everyone once again no foal  She looks ready to pop but like someone said we are only 2 weeks into the possible 4 weeks  I just cannot wait much longer for them to arrive could do with something to look forwards to


----------



## Love (16 April 2013)

Them?! Is it twins?!


----------



## weesophz (16 April 2013)

dont say 4 weeks! thats far too long for all of us impatient aunties!


----------



## misterjinglejay (16 April 2013)

Squeeze her hard enough and it's sure to pop out


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Love said:



			Them?! Is it twins?! 

Click to expand...

I wonder how on earth i manage to pass A-level English 

If it was i might just have to dump Tessy and twins in the cob field up the road and steal a non pregnant Gelding they have


----------



## tankgirl1 (16 April 2013)

Come on Tessy Bear!


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Will be able to do a video update tonight as not going to see the mental TB giving her a day to settle after tearing round the yard yesterday  Its strange as im used to Tess spooking and all she does is go "OMG" then stops but this thing kept running with its tail in the air like an arab and was slightly nappy towards my friends cob who was in the school at the time... quickest dismount i have *ever* seen. Her little 4yr old 13hh Cob just looked at her as if to say " what mum ?" 
Might need tips soon on the best glue people use to keep their bum in the saddle


----------



## cptrayes (16 April 2013)

You've even got  me  hooked  - come on Tessy!

We want a foal.

We want a foal.

We want a foal.

We want ....


----------



## Ladyinred (16 April 2013)

I have this recurring vision of Tessy letting go one huuuuuuge fart and whizzing round her stable as she deflates..


----------



## claracanter (16 April 2013)

What do we want?......A FOAL

When do we want it?......NOW


----------



## Angua2 (16 April 2013)

what baby still isn't "cooked"  ....... arrggg

back to lurk mode


----------



## Racergirl (16 April 2013)

Checking in for the fourth time today... Come on tessy, at this rate my mare will be scanned in foal and had it before you!!  

Does another round of foal dance....


----------



## amandap (16 April 2013)

Thursday or Friday night.


----------



## Marydoll (16 April 2013)

Im of for some Zzzzzzzzzzzzz's now Tessy, it would be nice if there was a piccy of a furry baby when i wake up


----------



## claracanter (16 April 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Come on tessy, at this rate my mare will be scanned in foal and had it before you!! 

Click to expand...

At this rate, my gelding will!!!!


----------



## amandap (16 April 2013)

claracanter said:



			At this rate, my gelding will!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Rofl!


----------



## LittleMonster (16 April 2013)

Look how many lurkers have come out of hiding! 

Come on Tessy!!  Hope all is okay Abby! btw you can get jods that are for a better 'sticky' seat if im thinking along the right lines? x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 April 2013)

Just had my Maccy d breast wrap and checking in.


----------



## PolarSkye (16 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			Just had my Maccy d breast wrap and checking in. 

Click to expand...

Is it just me or does that sound like a somewhat dodgy spa treatment .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (16 April 2013)

digger66 said:



			bump
we need this at the top of the page.  

Admin - can we have a sticky? and I think we should have a birth announcement in HHO , with pictures.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this . . . please can Admin pin this to the sticky board?  Also, can we have a new "He/She is here!" thread?  Pretty please Abbie?  It's not like you don't have enough on your plate . . . .

P


----------



## Racergirl (16 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			Just had my Maccy d breast wrap and checking in. 

Click to expand...




PolarSkye said:



			Is it just me or does that sound like a somewhat dodgy spa treatment .

P
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness it isnt just me who thinks so....


----------



## Mariposa (16 April 2013)

Checking in (again!)


----------



## ralph and maverick (16 April 2013)

I thought that if I didn't look till later there was sure to be a Mini T! Well that obviously didn't work.

Come on Tessy, puuuuuuuusssssshhh!


----------



## LD&S (16 April 2013)

Yet another lurker creeping out of the woodwork, maybe she's waiting for posts to reach 2,000 so I thought I'd up it by another one.

Come on Tessy


----------



## Merrymoles (16 April 2013)

I keep trying not to check on the "watched pot" line but it's not working! I'm also one of those who thought she was pretty close from the first pics - wrong!! I now think she's a gelding with a serious moob


----------



## Merrymoles (16 April 2013)

Damn phone! Gelding with a serious moob and beer gut problem


----------



## pintobelle (16 April 2013)

Hi Abbie and Tessy bear,im another lurker coming out of hiding,Just to say ive watched this thread from the beginning with bated breath,please hurry up tessy bear im running out of breath.xx


----------



## benson21 (16 April 2013)

What other things are known to get the labour going??  i know of strong curry, a brisk walk, maybe a little bit of 'man time', anything else? I think I have heard of eating pineapple as well, but I maybe making that one up!!


----------



## Natz88 (16 April 2013)

benson21 said:



			What other things are known to get the labour going??  i know of strong curry, a brisk walk, maybe a little bit of 'man time', anything else? I think I have heard of eating pineapple as well, but I maybe making that one up!!
		
Click to expand...

I have also heard the eating pineapple one. I would change the brisk walk to a run in this case  & I have been told abit of hanky panky can get things going, but don't think tess would be to impressed some how


----------



## BigGinger (16 April 2013)

Come on TessyBear! i've followed this thread from the beginning and checked most days.. Mini T is too scared and has gone into hiding i think.... 

i'd be pretty scared to come out to us lot!!


----------



## slumdog (16 April 2013)

This is clearly the greatest troll post in the history of H&H  hurry up Tessy!


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (16 April 2013)

I was hoping it was today then foaly can have same birthday as me  come on Tessy


----------



## SuperCoblet (16 April 2013)

I think Tessy is waiting until my birthday tomorrow


----------



## meandmrblue (16 April 2013)

Come on baby bear


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Still no foal neighbor has said  I wreckon she will drag it on for another 3ish weeks


----------



## Adopter (16 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Still no foal neighbor has said  I wreckon she will drag it on for another 3ish weeks 

Click to expand...

I am not surprised Tessy wants to have an extended 'maternity leave' she will not get much peace once 'young bear' arrives!


----------



## weesophz (16 April 2013)

pre work check! though i am losing hope haha


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			I am not surprised Tessy wants to have an extended 'maternity leave' she will not get much peace once 'young bear' arrives!
		
Click to expand...

Well that is what we said  all the times she pulled sulky faces when it kicks she has much worse to prepare for 



weesophz said:



			pre work check! though i am losing hope haha
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Parachute (16 April 2013)

Oh i'm checking this thread later and later each day and STILL no foal


----------



## Beausmate (16 April 2013)

_Still_ no foal?

Wonder if the sire was a zebra?!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 April 2013)

Argh right who is all for breaking in to a hosp for some inducer? I really want to see this foal!! X


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

My aunt is a nurse  hmmm  

On a more srious note i am supposed to be doing an essay but left my poetry book at home  Does anyone happen to have a copy of Owen Sheers Skirrid Fawr they could type on here or link me to ? 
 x


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (16 April 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2006/feb/25/featuresreviews.guardianreview28 Does this help at all TB? 

Is it a specific poem? 

Mel xx


----------



## PippiPony (16 April 2013)

Would this help??
http://www.silkwormsink.com/v1/chapbook_52.html

Come on T bear


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Pippipony said:



			Would this help??
http://www.silkwormsink.com/v1/chapbook_52.html

Come on T bear 

Click to expand...

Thank you  I need an acutally copy of the poem but they dont appear to be anywhere online


----------



## tallyho! (16 April 2013)

THREE? WEEKS?

crikey...


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (16 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you  I need an acutally copy of the poem but they dont appear to be anywhere online 

Click to expand...

Which poem are you looking for? Skirrid Fawr is the collection of poetry........

The Hill Fort

http://inthepoetry.com/owen-sheers/the-hill-fort-y-gaer/


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

MudMudGloriousMud said:



			Which poem are you looking for? Skirrid Fawr is the collection of poetry........
		
Click to expand...

No the last poem of the collection is Skirrid Fawr... Skirrid Hill is the collection name


----------



## Diddleydoo (16 April 2013)

200 pages and still no floofy.

*taps foot impatiently*


----------



## lurcher98 (16 April 2013)

I think we're all going about this the wrong way, we need her to think we've no interest in her foal whatsoever then maybe she'll give it up  I think she has stage fright the poor lass lol


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

lurcher98 said:



			I think we're all going about this the wrong way, we need her to think we've no interest in her foal whatsoever then maybe she'll give it up  I think she has stage fright the poor lass lol
		
Click to expand...

What horse ? What foal i don't care about them anymore 





shhhh i will show that to her tonight


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (16 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No the last poem of the collection is Skirrid Fawr... Skirrid Hill is the collection name 

Click to expand...

Poo, it's the only one I can't find  sorry!!


----------



## lurcher98 (16 April 2013)

Pfft who needs foals anyway


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

MudMudGloriousMud said:



			Poo, it's the only one I can't find  sorry!!
		
Click to expand...

I know typical  Don't worry lovely thank you for helping me  



lurcher98 said:



			Pfft who needs foals anyway 

Click to expand...

I know sheesh ugly things with those bandy legs


----------



## molly7886 (16 April 2013)

I'm totally bored of pregnant mares....think we all ought to focus on the lovely tb that the op will be riding instead... ;-)


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

molly7886 said:



			I'm totally bored of pregnant mares....think we all ought to focus on the lovely tb that the op will be riding instead... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

They are tarts really  Horrible thing especially Cobs 

But that TB those long sleek legs feather free, small feet and skinny ... defo not pregnant


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2013)

Tessybear.  No more posting mid afternoon unless you have something to tell us.

Every time I see your name, I'm expecting the announcement of an arrival!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Tessybear.  No more posting mid afternoon unless you have something to tell us.

Every time I see your name, I'm expecting the announcement of an arrival!!!!!

Click to expand...


-hangs head in shame- 

Sorry amymay , I will start a new thread when foal arrives i think and post the link to it on here


----------



## Lulwind (16 April 2013)

See we have got past 2000 posts and still no foal


----------



## PingPongPony (16 April 2013)

was there a zoo or a safari park anywhere near by where she got pregnant by any chance? I was just thinking, maybe the sire is an elephant. It would explain why she keeps getting bigger but not giving birth, elephants cook for longer, so I reckon we have another 6-7months (shorter than an elephant because tessy isn't an elephant)


----------



## ShadowHunter (16 April 2013)

Shame we cant have an ultrasound picture.. then i may believe she is actually pregnant!!

Common Mini-T, your aunties are waiting.. not so patiently


----------



## HashRouge (16 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Tessybear.  No more posting mid afternoon unless you have something to tell us.

Every time I see your name, I'm expecting the announcement of an arrival!!!!!

Click to expand...

THIS!!!! I thought the foal had arrived, especially when I saw the post count was over 2000!!! Hurry up Tess!!!


----------



## Spring Feather (16 April 2013)

Lol I can't believe that mare has not foaled yet.  She is going to explode if it stays in there for much longer


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 April 2013)

Just thought, we used to have a dog years ago called Pheobe and she was always having phantom pregnancies.......


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Just thought, we used to have a dog years ago called Pheobe and she was always having phantom pregnancies.......



Click to expand...

Defo a foal in there Vet could feel it when they did an internal check


----------



## CalllyH (16 April 2013)

I really thought it would be tonight!


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

*Day 13*

Will let the photos do the talking:


























The vein on her side :






And finally today she had a flaky patch on her pink boobie  any ideas what it could be from ? we washed them with warm water and then put some Sudorcream onto the flaky patch which didn't seem to hurt her just looked dry . 





Abbie 
x


----------



## indie999 (16 April 2013)

Oh Bless I cant answer any of your equine preg questions but that belly is getting near the ground! I think thats one big foalie? What a load to carry! Am waiting too. Good luck and she is lucky to have found you...


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

indie999 said:



			Oh Bless I cant answer any of your equine preg questions but that belly is getting near the ground! I think thats one big foalie? What a load to carry! Am waiting too. Good luck and she is lucky to have found you...
		
Click to expand...

It really is ! I must admit i was quite worried she was to big ? But hey if she was bred was a shire type we will have a big cob


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 April 2013)

Sitting here eating a bowl of Cheerios and scroll down to see a saggy beaver  

I've kinda lost my appetite


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 April 2013)

Avid watcher here! Definitely think it'll be tonight judging by your latest pics. Can't wait for piccies of mini t! As others have said you're coping really well Abbie, not sure I'd be as calm in your position x


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Many thanks for you time Abs, keeping us updated 

Click to expand...

You dont need to thank me !! I love doing it, its nice to log it  x



Carefreegirl said:



			Sitting here eating a bowl of Cheerios and scroll down to see a saggy beaver  

I've kinda lost my appetite 

Click to expand...

Cheerios at this time... what a disgrace get some proper food down you  Tess will be all shy after reading your comment


----------



## Cheiro1 (16 April 2013)

I think it might be tonight aswell looking at those photos!


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

GG2B said:



			Avid watcher here! Definitely think it'll be tonight judging by your latest pics. Can't wait for piccies of mini t! As others have said you're coping really well Abbie, not sure I'd be as calm in your position x
		
Click to expand...


-Waves-  Really ? I am not guessing anymore all my friends shout at me because i go " oh im sure it will be this weekend" and it never is


----------



## ldlp111 (16 April 2013)

I'm secretly hoping she'll hold out til saturday now as that's my birthday  and would like to guess a filly as we know how the ladies like to make an entrance


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 April 2013)

Cheerios at this time... what a disgrace get some proper food down you  Tess will be all shy after reading your comment [/QUOTE]


Sorry mum  Hubby has gone to football so I don't bother cooking if he's not home. I have made two dozen chocolate chip cup cakes though 

And as for Tess being shy it's a bit late for being shy - should of tried that 11 months ago the dirty hussy AND as this thread has had over 220,000 people looking at her beaver and boobies (slightly jealous of her boobies) I don't think shy really comes into it  !


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

ldlp111 said:



			I'm secretly hoping she'll hold out til saturday now as that's my birthday  and would like to guess a filly as we know how the ladies like to make an entrance 

Click to expand...

It would be nice for a weekend foal and then we can spend the entire day with it ! Oh i bet it will be a little filly and a diva at that 



Carefreegirl said:



			Cheerios at this time... what a disgrace get some proper food down you  Tess will be all shy after reading your comment 

Click to expand...


Sorry mum  Hubby has gone to football so I don't bother cooking if he's not home. I have made two dozen chocolate chip cup cakes though [/QUOTE]
 So you should be, ah sounds lovely fancy sending some over for motiviation during revision


----------



## putasocinit (16 April 2013)

Just my opinion, but the expert breeders would know better, looks like her beaver muscle is going slack in preparation to stretch, not sure i would be washing her cute boobies right now as they could be doing their natural thing in prep to toughen up etc for baby teeth also might do something with the waxing, definitely think it will be in the next 48hrs, hope all goes well for your getting bigger family, god bless.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (16 April 2013)

Aw Tessybear- I am another avid follower of this thread who can't wait to see this foalie - My friend has been waiting over a month for her foal to be born - finally had a colt last night- Tessy looks really ready now. Perhaps tonight? Good Luck! x


----------



## putasocinit (16 April 2013)

One other thing have you had her shoes removed, i would worry she may stand on baby and break a leg, lets hope not.


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			Just my opinion, but the expert breeders would know better, looks like her beaver muscle is going slack in preparation to stretch, not sure i would be washing her cute boobies right now as they could be doing their natural thing in prep to toughen up etc for baby teeth also might do something with the waxing, definitely think it will be in the next 48hrs, hope all goes well for your getting bigger family, god bless.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really EEEEEk  Will leave well alone now, thank you lovely 



kinnygirl1 said:



			Aw Tessybear- I am another avid follower of this thread who can't wait to see this foalie - My friend has been waiting over a month for her foal to be born - finally had a colt last night- Tessy looks really ready now. Perhaps tonight? Good Luck! x
		
Click to expand...

Hello  x Aw how beautiful ! Thank you


----------



## singing dawg (16 April 2013)

Have you been taking her temperature in the morning? It may be a little lower than normal when she's starting off.  I don't think you'll have an extra set of hooves on the ground till at least the weekend.  her teats (or teaters as my kids call them) will get  bigger too.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 April 2013)

*waves back* Well one of these days we've gotta be right!


----------



## Megibo (16 April 2013)

Have the baby have the baby have the baby have the-

ooo sorry  *flounces off*

...

*comes back to sit and wait for foal*


----------



## MissTyc (16 April 2013)

Still nothing?!?!

Excited!


----------



## ibot (16 April 2013)

i am just checking in first time since this morning, She is looking well and massive bless her


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

singing dawg said:



			Have you been taking her temperature in the morning? It may be a little lower than normal when she's starting off.  I don't think you'll have an extra set of hooves on the ground till at least the weekend.  her teats (or teaters as my kids call them) will get  bigger too.
		
Click to expand...

No we have not, Im going to be honest i have an hour in the morning to eat my breakfast, get dressed and do the horse so  Love it will refer to them as teaters now 


GG2B said:



			*waves back* Well one of these days we've gotta be right! 

Click to expand...

Very true 


Megibo said:



			Have the baby have the baby have the baby have the-

ooo sorry  *flounces off*

...

*comes back to sit and wait for foal*
		
Click to expand...

Oh you 



MissTyc said:



			Still nothing?!?!

Excited!
		
Click to expand...

Got to be oon ! x



ibot said:



			i am just checking in first time since this morning, She is looking well and massive bless her
		
Click to expand...

 She is defo massive, fed up but healthy so


----------



## janei (16 April 2013)

...and still we wait.  This foal when it arrives is gonna have so many people following its progress, cant wait to meet him and hopefully soon!!! We are frustrated cant begin to imagine how frustrated you are and poor tessy x


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (16 April 2013)

Tessy says..

I won't have the foal while you're all still looking,
It's not a performance, there is no booking,
It's no good checking in hour by hour,
And by the way..WHERE'S MY BABY SHOWER????


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			She is defo massive, fed up but healthy so 

Click to expand...

I'm feeling really sorry for my girl - she's starting to struggle getting up from rolling and on Sunday when I went to get her in she was lying down, when she got up she wouldn't use her back leg that she had been lying on. Gradually improved over 5-10 minutes or so till she was back to normal - my best guess is her leg went to sleep and she had pins and needles from all the weight! Poor things!


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

janei said:



			...and still we wait.  This foal when it arrives is gonna have so many people following its progress, cant wait to meet him and hopefully soon!!! We are frustrated cant begin to imagine how frustrated you are and poor tessy x
		
Click to expand...

Ah i know it's one lucky foal  Tessy looks fed up and looks at us as if to say " why did you do this to me ?" 



gala said:



			Tessy says..

I won't have the foal while you're all still looking,
It's not a performance, there is no booking,
It's no good checking in hour by hour,
And by the way..WHERE'S MY BABY SHOWER????
		
Click to expand...

Love it x


mynutmeg said:



			I'm feeling really sorry for my girl - she's starting to struggle getting up from rolling and on Sunday when I went to get her in she was lying down, when she got up she wouldn't use her back leg that she had been lying on. Gradually improved over 5-10 minutes or so till she was back to normal - my best guess is her leg went to sleep and she had pins and needles from all the weight! Poor things! 

Click to expand...

Ah bless her ! I cannot wait to see pictures of her foal , you have to feel sorry for them waddling about the place


----------



## Po Knee (16 April 2013)

Is it time for a collective synchronised foal dance yet?

Sooo excited, this is about the 20th check today!!!


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

You'll be sick of the pics by the time I'm done.

This is her about 2 weeks ago


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			You'll be sick of the pics by the time I'm done.

This is her about 2 weeks ago





Click to expand...

eeee beautiful ! so very beautiful ! and so very pregnant


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

Thank you - she's my baby!. Oh yeh there's definately a sprog in there! Her whole belly is really tight as well and I don't know if I'm imagining it or not but I think her butt's beginning to slacken off although no-where near as much as tessy's has. She has prob another 3-4 weeks to go.


----------



## Megibo (16 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			I'm feeling really sorry for my girl - she's starting to struggle getting up from rolling and on Sunday when I went to get her in she was lying down, when she got up she wouldn't use her back leg that she had been lying on. Gradually improved over 5-10 minutes or so till she was back to normal - my best guess is her leg went to sleep and she had pins and needles from all the weight! Poor things! 

Click to expand...

ha ha! poor lady! All the preggo warmblood at work wants to do is sleep flat out 


ETA: Just seen your recent post-the warmblood at work has at least 4 more weeks and she is starting to bag up very slightly and her bottom muscles are slacking off


----------



## monsterwillow (16 April 2013)

hi abbie  ive not posted for a while but been checking!

her udder looks kinda shiny on the black half? in my experience that happens very soon before foaling! maybe tonight!! i hope  xx


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			ha ha! poor lady! All the preggo warmblood at work wants to do is sleep flat out 


ETA: Just seen your recent post-the warmblood at work has at least 4 more weeks and she is starting to bag up very slightly and her bottom muscles are slacking off
		
Click to expand...

She's been developing her udders for a good few weeks now - her offical due date is May 15th, vet reckoned May 4th when he examined about 2 months ago and my sister reckons she'll go before the end of April - personally I think she'll not go in april but am hoping she's nice and early in may


----------



## monsterwillow (16 April 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			hi abbie  ive not posted for a while but been checking!

her udder looks kinda shiny on the black half? in my experience that happens very soon before foaling! maybe tonight!! i hope  xx
		
Click to expand...


or could be because you washed them! xx


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			or could be because you washed them! xx
		
Click to expand...

We only used a ringed out cloth on the pink one to try and remove some of the scaly bits, it wasn't properly washed and the black one wasn't touched


----------



## monsterwillow (16 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			We only used a ringed out cloth on the pink one to try and remove some of the scaly bits, it wasn't properly washed and the black one wasn't touched 

Click to expand...

is the black one kid of shiny then? if so i would be getting excited if i were you  xx


----------



## tessybear (16 April 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			is the black one kid of shiny then? if so i would be getting excited if i were you  xx
		
Click to expand...

I polished the instead  x Im not getting excited and don't you make me  If i dont care about the foal and when it comes .. it's a well known fact it will appear...


----------



## monsterwillow (16 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I polished the instead  x Im not getting excited and don't you make me  If i dont care about the foal and when it comes .. it's a well known fact it will appear... 

Click to expand...

bum muscles look slacker than ever too! im excited for you then since your not  xx


----------



## Megibo (16 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			She's been developing her udders for a good few weeks now - her offical due date is May 15th, vet reckoned May 4th when he examined about 2 months ago and my sister reckons she'll go before the end of April - personally I think she'll not go in april but am hoping she's nice and early in may 

Click to expand...

That's amused me, 15th of May is my 13.3 welsh mares birthday, and the 4th of may is my one year owniversary of my 14.3 welsh mare  Perhaps it'll be one of those dates  The foaling date of my 14.3 however just says 'May' so I suppose her birthday can be the first


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

Megibo said:



			That's amused me, 15th of May is my 13.3 welsh mares birthday, and the 4th of may is my one year owniversary of my 14.3 welsh mare  Perhaps it'll be one of those dates  The foaling date of my 14.3 however just says 'May' so I suppose her birthday can be the first 

Click to expand...

My mare's passport just says '2005' so I gave her the birthday of May 1st - she's a mayday pony


----------



## suffolkmare (16 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			She's been developing her udders for a good few weeks now - her offical due date is May 15th, vet reckoned May 4th when he examined about 2 months ago and my sister reckons she'll go before the end of April - personally I think she'll not go in april but am hoping she's nice and early in may 

Click to expand...

If it's May 4th you'll have to choose a star wars-related name


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			If it's May 4th you'll have to choose a star wars-related name 

Click to expand...

Thats what my sister wants but it's named already - posh name of either Miracle or Mount Miracle (sire is Mount Holly) and Miracle because it's a miracle the foal survived (mare choked/aspiration pneumonia/nearly died when 20 days pregnant).
Stable name of either Milly or Milo depending on mare/colt.
Not that I've been thinking about a lot


----------



## Charley657 (16 April 2013)

Jeez has this mare still not had her foal?  She knows we are all checking in daily and is doing this on purpose.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 April 2013)

I purposely didn't check in till now hoping I would have a "Tessybears foalie" thread to look at! come on girl you've got most of the uk and prop the worlds Hho population waiting on you!


----------



## Strawbz (16 April 2013)

Still no Mini T?!? 

Come on Tess, this is more exciting than Christmas!

And to my fellow Aunties, please put down your tea/coffee/Cheerios......


----------



## bumper (16 April 2013)

I reckon it's going to be tonight


----------



## Mrs C (16 April 2013)

Omg strawbz, love it!!!! Ha!


----------



## cheeryplatypus (16 April 2013)

Mrs C said:



			Omg strawbz, love it!!!! Ha!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, hilarious!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (16 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			Still no Mini T?!? 

Come on Tess, this is more exciting than Christmas!

And to my fellow Aunties, please put down your tea/coffee/Cheerios......











Click to expand...

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Made me PMSL


----------



## Shanny_mare (16 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			Still no Mini T?!? 

Come on Tess, this is more exciting than Christmas!

And to my fellow Aunties, please put down your tea/coffee/Cheerios......











Click to expand...

Fantastic!


----------



## Once was lost (16 April 2013)

On phone so can't quote but the rude and naughty me would have gone for a cover photo of either A boob or vulva pic! 
Yours is most defiantly less vulgar and appropriate to hand down the generations though!
Absolutely love it, should get it printed and framed for Abbie to remember this extra special time... Not that she will have an easy time forgetting even if she wished!


----------



## Liath (16 April 2013)

Also on phone (for final late night check in!) and also can't quote- that is absolutely brilliant Strawbz!! 

Oh, and... Wot? Still no Mini T?! 

*flounces off in a huff and vows not to check this thread for three days at least..*

Night all, see you in the morning!!  

P.S. is anything else interesting happening on HHO? I've been busy riding and working late today so haven't looked at anything other than this thread all day!!


----------



## Boxers (16 April 2013)

I have been travelling for the last 24 hrs all the way to the USA to visit my sister.  I was sure that after all that I would check in here and find that Tess had had her foal.  But no.


----------



## Racergirl (16 April 2013)

Strawbz, thats BRILLIANT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Strawbz (17 April 2013)

Thanks guys *blush* 

I just though H&H had had their chance to step up  

I did something similar a few years ago for a little rescue cat. I'm glad this one is making people smile too   H&H had their chance  hehe

I don't feel sleepy at all. Wonder if anyone is up at Tessy Towers? 

Hey Abbie, maybe I can be your press officer, well, Tess & Mini T's I suppose! What a cool job that would be.

*scurries off to start the first draft of the special birthing issue*


----------



## Strawbz (17 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			On phone so can't quote but the rude and naughty me would have gone for a cover photo of either A boob or vulva pic! 
Yours is most defiantly less vulgar and appropriate to hand down the generations though!
Absolutely love it, should get it printed and framed for Abbie to remember this extra special time... Not that she will have an easy time forgetting even if she wished!
		
Click to expand...

Naughty 

Aww, that's a lovely idea. I hope they have a good printer!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (17 April 2013)

My usual late night check in...Hope you are OK Abbie & managing to get some sleep & keep up with studying despite the pensive wait for mini T to arrive. Don't forget to look after yourself too sweetie x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 April 2013)

Late check in....and still no foal ...er, not that we care about there being a fosl...ummm...no, quite the opposite...foals are sooooooo boooooorrrriiinnnngggggg


----------



## Ladyinred (17 April 2013)

Meh.. foals. Who needs 'em? 

Come ON Tessy.


----------



## Racergirl (17 April 2013)

Don't know why I fell into this thread - I definately am not checking in.....


----------



## Carefreegirl (17 April 2013)

Strawbz thats genius 

Tessybear coming to a bookshop near you soon to do signings !

HURRY UP !


----------



## OldNag (17 April 2013)

Morning! Just checking in .....


----------



## RaYandFinn (17 April 2013)

Me too...


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 April 2013)

I haven't even had my morning cuppa yet and I'm on my laptop checking in!


----------



## MiniMilton (17 April 2013)

I've been quietly following and tried really hard to resist the urge to join this thread but...
COME ON TESSY the suspense is killing me


----------



## Slightlyconfused (17 April 2013)

Straw biz that's fantastic!!!!


Morning all *waves*


----------



## Clannad48 (17 April 2013)

I will not check, I will not check, I will not check
Oh well, Morning everyone, I'm not checking in, just perusing.


----------



## Bertolie (17 April 2013)

I'm not checking either!


----------



## cptrayes (17 April 2013)

Nor me.


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

Morning - how's everyone this morning?


----------



## MrsMozart (17 April 2013)

I rough, but checking in 

Hope y'all fit and well and ready for another day of cheering on the Tessy one ;D


----------



## SuperCoblet (17 April 2013)

Come on Tessy, pop out a foal for my birthday


----------



## molly7886 (17 April 2013)

I'm not checking in either...my stupid phone just brings me to this page... waiting excitedly for foals is just so last week


----------



## Caballito (17 April 2013)

Right Tessy, today would be a really good day for me as I'm not at work until lunch time so I could quite easily spend the morning looking at Mini T pics  COME ON!!!


----------



## BlairandAzria (17 April 2013)

Morning Tessy gang, missed a day yesterday and was convinced foal was going to have arrived! 

Come on Tessy


----------



## Strawbz (17 April 2013)

Morning all 

Will today be the day??!


----------



## EPRider (17 April 2013)

Another who is not checking.  At least not every ten minutes I make sure that longer has elapsed, maybe every fifteen?


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (17 April 2013)

Morning all  I'm not checking either, I just seem to have be brought to this page!


----------



## lurcher98 (17 April 2013)

Another one with no interest in tessy popping a foal ... Honest


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

No foal today.. not that I am bothered I mean who would want a scrawny foal


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (17 April 2013)

Still?!


----------



## morrismob (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No foal today.. not that I am bothered I mean who would want a scrawny foal 

Click to expand...

Haha, Tessy will foal on the day that is most awkward for you. My mare foaled only the only day I had no adult support but my teenage non horsey son was fab.


----------



## Bertolie (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No foal today.. not that I am bothered I mean who would want a scrawny foal 

Click to expand...

Exactly...horrible, scrawny, gangly-legged, ugly little balls of fluff


----------



## Kadastorm (17 April 2013)

Haha. this so reminds me of doing foal watch a couple of years ago. 4 1/2 weeks i did it for, the one night i went home to actually sleep, it arrived and i missed the phone calls. It was a little bay colt and a little shyte  

I reckon Tessy will have a little coloured colt


----------



## paulineh (17 April 2013)

I slept in the barn when my mare was due to foal , no sign so I went home to get a shower and change of cloths. My partner dropped in on his way to work (half an hour later) and there was the foal. A nice healthy filly.

Some mares do not like anyone around and just get on with the job.


----------



## Vetwrap (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No foal today.. not that I am bothered I mean who would want a scrawny foal 

Click to expand...

Just tell her that everyone is so bored of waiting, that we're all cooing over some other foalie!


----------



## Boxers (17 April 2013)

This is me not checking in from my holiday in the USA.  It is just about 4 am here but my bodyclock is telling me it's 9 am and my tummy is rumbling!

Come on Tess, get on with it!


----------



## suffolkmare (17 April 2013)

Erm, why am I here...what WAS this thread about? Oh, I think it's a computer virus, just can't log on without ending up here 
Good morning folks!


----------



## Liath (17 April 2013)

How did I end up here? Not checking in, no, not at all, must be a network error, I was looking for pictures of a baby Hamster...!


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

How is Penny looking Suffolk ?  

I don't bother getting excited about the thought of seeing an extra pair of eyes peeping back at me through the stable anymore 

I do hope she times it well though idealy a weekend/friday


----------



## cptrayes (17 April 2013)

I got excited when I saw you'd posted TB, disappointed now


----------



## Marydoll (17 April 2013)

Ooh still nothing  if only she knew how many were waiting lol


----------



## Mariposa (17 April 2013)

No sign? Come on Baby Bear!


----------



## Nicnac (17 April 2013)

There's another thread by sarahthomas who has a Bogoff foal arrived last night so have had my foal fix.


----------



## LisaS (17 April 2013)

I'm checking every day and still no foal, she is certainly keeping all her fans waiting and building up the excitement !!!!


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

I do hope she holds off for this week though we have the perfect mixture of 14/16ish degrees for most of the week dipping to the lowest of 8 degrees all week with rain and the grass is just spurting up everywhere ! Our paddock is being rested so when Foal makes an appearance she will have a sectioned off "Nursery area" with nice grass to eat


----------



## HazyXmas (17 April 2013)

Nicnac said:



			There's another thread by sarahthomas who has a Bogoff foal arrived last night so have had my foal fix. 

Click to expand...

Right, lets all de-camp over there 

Sorry Tessy, you've kept us waiting toooooooo long, we're going to coo over someone elses cutsie foal.

Good luck on you own without any H&H Aunties x


----------



## Barney&Buzz (17 April 2013)

TB did u get my PM?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 April 2013)

Got all excited when I spotted this had shot back onto the first page but it looks like Mini T still hasn't arrived, not that I'm checking or anything


----------



## Cheiro1 (17 April 2013)

Another one who really isn't checking at at all.....nope really not interested....nope


----------



## 3OldPonies (17 April 2013)

OMG - the suspence is killing me - I've been a 'lurker' on this thread for over a week now, but I just had to comment today.  Even my OH is starting to wish that the wee one would make an appearance!!!  He's getting totally fed up with my updates every day - he just doesn't have a clue what I'm on about


----------



## Happy Horse (17 April 2013)

"I do hope she holds off for this week though"

Yes, good speed up the foal tactics - pretend you don't want it to arrive yet!


----------



## singing dawg (17 April 2013)

Gosh Tessy if you'd had a pound for every view you'd be a very rich cob by now!  Am not going to bother looking back untill the weekend now... well, i might just check a few more times before then but only coz i'm bored!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 April 2013)

Foals are boring. That is all.


----------



## Mariposa (17 April 2013)

I'm not even the slightest bit interested and I am not checking this thread hourly. Nope. Not me. Not at all.


----------



## Supertrooper (17 April 2013)

I don't think I'm bothered anymore TBH ;-)


----------



## Fools Motto (17 April 2013)

What am I doing on this thread? Opps.  Wasn't meant to be here... promise.


----------



## Natch (17 April 2013)

I'm certainly not here, and I think foals are useless horrible things.


----------



## Clannad48 (17 April 2013)

Not checking again, nope not me, must have logged on accidentally. Was really looking for another site, really not interested at all.


----------



## Vinney (17 April 2013)

Got fed up with looking at this thread now as foal has'nt arrived.  Glad we have a new foal at our yard now to make up for it. Born Monday night black colt. Lovely!!!


----------



## indie999 (17 April 2013)

I think this is a much more interesting "pairing" as we dont know who the father is!! ??!!

It will happen..............one day or one night.


----------



## Emsarr (17 April 2013)

Just checking in, was sure it would have been born last night as had a dream about it, fingers crossed for soon though! Poor Tessy will be raging it's not out yet!


----------



## shmoo (17 April 2013)

I've been reading and running for a while now... it's very exciting.  Just wondered though, if you don't know who 'Dad' is can you tell immediately by the foal - or does it take a while for characteristics to show?  Do they all look the same in other words.


----------



## ibot (17 April 2013)

just showing my head **waves**


----------



## Gloi (17 April 2013)

Just waiting for today's pics


----------



## babymare (17 April 2013)

Just having a peep but alas nooooooo


----------



## hoggedmane (17 April 2013)

Going to have to admit that I'm checking too...


----------



## zigzag (17 April 2013)

Think tessy is waiting to be in HH mag as top five forum threads


----------



## Caballito (17 April 2013)

I'm getting so bad that I just connected to the internet and typed "Tessy Bear BOGOF" into Google!


----------



## ellis9905 (17 April 2013)

I'm checking in three times a day... Each morning starts with a check over my morning cuppa , each day I'm convinced that I'll read foal has arrived


----------



## Racergirl (17 April 2013)

Ive been good today - only checked three times !!!


----------



## Sven (17 April 2013)

This is the tale of Tessy Bear
We're told that there is a foal in there
We waited and we watched with care
But are we sure the foal's in there?

The thread has now so many hits
And not just to see those "tits"
Lots of help and lots of tips
And quite a few funny quips

So come on Tessy help us out
Perhaps you need to run about?
If you don't foal soon we'll have to shout
GET THAT BL**DY FOAL OUT"!


----------



## babymare (17 April 2013)

Oh sven i just laughed very loudly at that and got a quizzical look off OH lol


----------



## indie999 (17 April 2013)

Sven said:



			This is the tale of Tessy Bear
We're told that there is a foal in there
We waited and we watched with care
But are we sure the foal's in there?

The thread has now so many hits
And not just to see those "tits"
Lots of help and lots of tips
And quite a few funny quips

So come on Tessy help us out
Perhaps you need to run about?
If you don't foal soon we'll have to shout
GET THAT BL**DY FOAL OUT"!



Click to expand...

Excellent


----------



## morrismob (17 April 2013)

Very funny, Sven, you can keep us amused as we wait !


----------



## HazyXmas (17 April 2013)

No Abbie tonight?

 Perhaps even she's got bored & gone for a nice ride on the new TB mare (who isn't seeking H&H attention by pretending to be pregnant!)

What's the fat mare's name?????????


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

HazyXmas said:



			No Abbie tonight?

 Perhaps even she's got bored & gone for a nice ride on the new TB mare (who isn't seeking H&H attention by pretending to be pregnant!)

What's the fat mare's name?????????
		
Click to expand...

Sorry no update tonight had some more horrible news 
But yes have just rode the TB mare who didn't try to kill me


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Sorry to hear that Abs,
You're having a bit of a year of it x
		
Click to expand...

Grandad is back in hospital doesnt know his own name , where he is etc  He is going down hill so very quickly But yes This year is going to be a tough one x


----------



## Adopter (17 April 2013)

Sorry to read about your Grandad, hope things look up for you, so much happening at the same time, your must feel your head is reeling.


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			Sorry to read about your Grandad, hope things look up for you, so much happening at the same time, your must feel your head is reeling.
		
Click to expand...

His liver is in failure and has severe chest infection I know what the result will be,  It reeled a long time ago, its rolled away now


----------



## babymare (17 April 2013)

Hugs tessy so sorry about your grandad x x


----------



## Emilieu (17 April 2013)

Sorry to hear you've had bad news  glad new tb is doing her best to behave and cheer you up xx


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

babymare said:



			Hugs tessy so sorry about your grandad x x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely, life is poo at times 



Emilieu said:



			Sorry to hear you've had bad news  glad new tb is doing her best to behave and cheer you up xx
		
Click to expand...

She was such a good girl, just needs someone to say " thats the line you cannot cross it "  x


----------



## Merrymoles (17 April 2013)

Hugs Abbie xx


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

moleskinsmum said:



			Hugs Abbie xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely I will be fine xx


----------



## ibot (17 April 2013)

Hey Abbie 

i am so sorry to hear about your grandad. 
xxx


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

ibot said:



			Hey Abbie 

i am so sorry to hear about your grandad. 
xxx
		
Click to expand...

Hello you  

It has been a long time coming, I knew it would happen one day he has never really had great health But thank you lovely x


----------



## Carefreegirl (17 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandad. 
I really admire how you're coping with everything in your life at the moment. 

Welcome to the world of Thoroughbreds btw - now we've got you there's no going back


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Sorry to hear about your grandad. 
I really admire how you're coping with everything in your life at the moment. 

Welcome to the world of Thoroughbreds btw - now we've got you there's no going back 

Click to expand...

Thank you, it's not worth letting it get ontop all it will do is bring you down i guess ! 

She is lovely needs to learn manners and we are completely re-starting her but she was such a sweety !


----------



## Miss Horse lover (17 April 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your granddad Abbie, my granddad went the same way so if you need to chat about anything just send me a pm. 

Keep your chin up huni xxxxx


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Miss Horse lover said:



			I'm so sorry to hear about your granddad Abbie, my granddad went the same way so if you need to chat about anything just send me a pm. 

Keep your chin up huni xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so so very much that means a lot to me, I probably will inbox you at some point just shout if i get to depressing  

Thank you once again lovely 
x


----------



## OldNag (17 April 2013)

Abbie so sorry to hear about your Grandad. Big hugs xx


----------



## Cheiro1 (17 April 2013)

Hugs Abbie  x


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

OldNag said:



			Abbie so sorry to hear about your Grandad. Big hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely, all of us are just waiting for the phone call to say he has passed away, i have not spoken to him in a week or so, feeling rather guilty x


----------



## armchair_rider (17 April 2013)

I suspect that feeling some kind of guilt when a close relative passes away is a very normal thing. Hugs to you anyway


----------



## Patterdale (17 April 2013)

So sorry to hear about your grandad. 

I really admire how you're coping with everything going on, fwiw I think you are a credit to your family.


----------



## Bertolie (17 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your granddad Abbie. Big hugs to you and your family xx


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Bertolie said:



			Sorry to hear about your granddad Abbie. Big hugs to you and your family xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely, just keeping mum busy and happy he is her dad and her only alive parent  Sorry for posting such depressing stuff on this thread that should be happy about life !! I jsut needed to get it off my chest x


----------



## morrismob (17 April 2013)

Abby, I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather. Do not feel guilty he will know how much you care and the way you love him ! If you ever need to let off steam pm me. You are a very together young lady, your parents and indeed your grandfather must be so proud of you. Hang in there my 'lovely', as you are so fond of saying. Big hugs x


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Abby, I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather. Do not feel guilty he will know how much you care and the way you love him ! If you ever need to let off steam pm me. You are a very together young lady, your parents and indeed your grandfather must be so proud of you. Hang in there my 'lovely', as you are so fond of saying. Big hugs x
		
Click to expand...

Ah i know  Thank you its nice to have the support there x That is such a bad habbit of mine , My parents dont say it so goodness knows where i have picked it up ! x


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Grandad is back in hospital doesnt know his own name , where he is etc  He is going down hill so very quickly But yes This year is going to be a tough one x
		
Click to expand...

First big hugs! 

Then it's possible (even with/especially with his medical history) that he has a urine tract infection (UTI), these can cause severe confusion in an older person and treating this will quickly resolve the symptoms if this is the cause. 
May be something else and more serious but could be something simple like this.


----------



## Racergirl (17 April 2013)

All the best people do it (call people lovely) and arent quite sure how it started 

Im so sorry to see more horrible stuff in your world, hopefully nature will do her amazing thing and give everyone something nice to counteract the sadness around at the moment. 

((hugs))


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			It's possible (even with/especially with his medical history) that he has a urine tract infection (UTI), these can cause severe confusion in an older person and treating this will quickly resolve the symptoms if this is the cause. 
May be something else and more serious but could be something simple like this.
		
Click to expand...

His liver is in failure and his leg has gone black (he didn't tell anyone about this)  he lives 3 hours away so we cannot even visit him luckily he son (my uncle) lives just round the corner and found him quickly. He is going for blood tests, scans on his head etc but really doesn't look good at the moment


----------



## Clannad48 (17 April 2013)

Abby, I am truly both amazed and impressed at the way you have handled everything that has been thrown at you. You put a lot of 'older' people to shame. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Racergirl said:



			All the best people do it (call people lovely) and arent quite sure how it started 

Im so sorry to see more horrible stuff in your world, hopefully nature will do her amazing thing and give everyone something nice to counteract the sadness around at the moment. 

((hugs))
		
Click to expand...

Thought it might have something to do with that  
Thank you i do hope so, ontop of my new Ferrari horse ( step up from the cob) a little foal would make my year 



Clannad48 said:



			Abby, I am truly both amazed and impressed at the way you have handled everything that has been thrown at you. You put a lot of 'older' people to shame. Hugs to you and yours.
		
Click to expand...


Oh thank you  Its trying to stay positive there are people out there worse off than me and i should be thankful for what i have got. Not what is being thrown at me x


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (17 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandad Abbie  Hugs to you and always here if you need to vent via pm. I do it all the time and its makes me feel better  Life can be a big poo sometimes.


----------



## rainer (17 April 2013)

Hugs to you abbie so sorry about ur grandad, I lost mine when I was about ur age   hopefully mini T will be along soon to brighten things a bit x


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			His liver is in failure and his leg has gone black (he didn't tell anyone about this)  he lives 3 hours away so we cannot even visit him luckily he son (my uncle) lives just round the corner and found him quickly. He is going for blood tests, scans on his head etc but really doesn't look good at the moment 

Click to expand...

Older people are like this and it's amazing and really frustrating - they wait until they are super, super ill before telling anyone!!!

Ask your mom to phone the ward tomorrow but leave it until about lunch time, the docs should have been round by then and if she asks to speak to a staff nurse then you should be able to get some information on how he's doing and prognosis - they can't go into too much detail over the phone unfortunately because of patient confidentiality but can give you an idea.


----------



## Once was lost (17 April 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news Abbie, please don't feel guilty, your Grandad knows how deeply you love him and don't apologise for needing to talk about it and get it out, times like this are so hard within families, each person wanting to support the next, you need an outside place to voice your own fears and feelings, please don't hesitate to do that here. This thread is not only about antisipating the arrival of Mini T, it is about supporting you through it all, we are all very exited about the foal but this threads popularity comes from you Abbie, the truly lovely person you are and we want to be there for you. I can only hope my daughter grows up to be half as lovely, thoughtful, intelligent, diligent, caring and humble as you are. 


Okay, done the heart to heart, will go back to being rude and pretending I don't care if this foal ever arrives!

(I honestly men every word though Abbie, very proud of you!)


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Older people are like this and it's amazing and really frustrating - they wait until they are super, super ill before telling anyone!!!

Ask your mom to phone the ward tomorrow but leave it until about lunch time, the docs should have been round by then and if she asks to speak to a staff nurse then you should be able to get some information on how he's doing and prognosis - they can't go into too much detail over the phone unfortunately because of patient confidentiality but can give you an idea.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to him on the phone all last week and he never said anything about feeling off with his chest or his leg which will have been going on for a while  

Thank you have passed all this onto mum who said thank you x


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I spoke to him on the phone all last week and he never said anything about feeling off with his chest or his leg which will have been going on for a while  

Thank you have passed all this onto mum who said thank you x
		
Click to expand...

They are so stubborn!!!!

No probs, I'm a ward clerk so a big part of my job is answering the phone, finding out how a patient is and passing on the message. If you can't get in to visit then speaking to a staff nurse is the best way to get info.


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			So sorry to hear your sad news Abbie, please don't feel guilty, your Grandad knows how deeply you love him and don't apologise for needing to talk about it and get it out, times like this are so hard within families, each person wanting to support the next, you need an outside place to voice your own fears and feelings, please don't hesitate to do that here. This thread is not only about antisipating the arrival of Mini T, it is about supporting you through it all, we are all very exited about the foal but this threads popularity comes from you Abbie, the truly lovely person you are and we want to be there for you. I can only hope my daughter grows up to be half as lovely, thoughtful, intelligent, diligent, caring and humble as you are. 


Okay, done the heart to heart, will go back to being rude and pretending I don't care if this foal ever arrives!

(I honestly men every word though Abbie, very proud of you!)
		
Click to expand...

Grrr you I am in tears now  That was so very kind of you, really really beautiful people on here with hearts of gold nothing less. I really appreciate the support you guys give me keep me going most days. I look forwards to logging on in my frees and check the thread whilst i do my hair in the morning. 

Thank you once again you lovely person 
xx


----------



## Racergirl (17 April 2013)

Hang on - you mean YOU are checking in multiple times a day to see if shes foaled too??!!!!!


Theres no hope  


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Hang on - you mean YOU are checking in multiple times a day to see if shes foaled too??!!!!!


Theres no hope  


xxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

I thought that's what you do ? 

All the foal books said 

" In order to check if mare is foaling look out for these signs:

1. HHO aunties cooing and awwing at your horses Multicoloured and PC boobies whilst complimenting her saggy beaver over a bowl of Cheerios.
2. Check at least 10 times a day just icnase in the few minutes you have refreshed she has foaled and created an account to notify her fans as her owner is to slow 




xx


----------



## LittleGinger (17 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			So sorry to hear your sad news Abbie, please don't feel guilty, your Grandad knows how deeply you love him and don't apologise for needing to talk about it and get it out, times like this are so hard within families, each person wanting to support the next, you need an outside place to voice your own fears and feelings, please don't hesitate to do that here. This thread is not only about antisipating the arrival of Mini T, it is about supporting you through it all, we are all very exited about the foal but this threads popularity comes from you Abbie, the truly lovely person you are and we want to be there for you. I can only hope my daughter grows up to be half as lovely, thoughtful, intelligent, diligent, caring and humble as you are. 


Okay, done the heart to heart, will go back to being rude and pretending I don't care if this foal ever arrives!

(I honestly men every word though Abbie, very proud of you!)
		
Click to expand...



What a lovely post 
I really do love this thread for all the support and sense of everyone being together (Although the wait is very frustrating ).

Abbie, so sorry to hear about your grandad. Sending you big, virtual hugs. I hope TessyBear soon stops holding out on us all and sends a little foal your way to cheer you up, and give your Mum something to focus on* xx


*In other words, Tessybear, HURRY UP!!!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (17 April 2013)

Thinking of you. You are handling all this so well. Take care. Hugs to you and tessy too.  x


----------



## PleaseVenus (17 April 2013)

Hugs xxx Sorry to hear about your Grandad. Hope the foal comes soon to brighten things up a bit. 

You're dealing with everything really well. When exams are over and Tess has finally had her foal you should definitely treat yourself!


----------



## Strawbz (17 April 2013)

Oh Abbie I'm so sorry to hear about your Granddad. I hope they can get him more comfortable and settled very soon. Sending best wishes to you, him and all your family xx 

Hopefully this will make you smile a little. I think you missed it last night 



Strawbz said:



			Still no Mini T?!? 

Come on Tess, this is more exciting than Christmas!

And to my fellow Aunties, please put down your tea/coffee/Cheerios......











Click to expand...


----------



## Racergirl (17 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I thought that's what you do ? 

All the foal books said 

" In order to check if mare is foaling look out for these signs:

1. HHO aunties cooing and awwing at your horses Multicoloured and PC boobies whilst complimenting her saggy beaver over a bowl of Cheerios.
2. Check at least 10 times a day just icnase in the few minutes you have refreshed she has foaled and created an account to notify her fans as her owner is to slow 




xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HollyWoozle (17 April 2013)

Not only has this thread frustrated me with its apparently lack of foalie (not that I care about foals... not at all...) but it makes me want to calm myself by eating ALL THE CHEERIOS. 

And I don't have any cheerios. So stop talking about their delicious rounded yumminess. 

And stop talking about foals too.


----------



## tessybear (17 April 2013)

Eeeeee that poster is fantastic !!!! StrawbZ will get an inbox tomorrow  thank you everyone x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			Still no Mini T?!? 

Come on Tess, this is more exciting than Christmas!

And to my fellow Aunties, please put down your tea/coffee/Cheerios......











Click to expand...

Totally, totally brilliant!! Better than those card making sites! 



HollyWoozle said:



			Not only has this thread frustrated me with its apparently lack of foalie (not that I care about foals... not at all...) but it makes me want to calm myself by eating ALL THE CHEERIOS. 

And I don't have any cheerios. So stop talking about their delicious rounded yumminess. 

And stop talking about foals too. 

Click to expand...

I have Cheerios. They're smaller than I remember. 


Thinking of you, Abbie. Breathe, take some time for yourself in amongst the madness.


----------



## suffolkmare (17 April 2013)

<hugs> to you and your family who are in my thoughts. You are coping so well, just remember all your feelings are valid and you deserve to have a bit of fun Tessy watching and with the TB.
No news of Penny today, I didn't get to the yard as I had to collect my daughter from the school medical room. She has been getting lots of headaches recently and after her eye test last week is being referred to hospital to check on some changes at the back of her eyes. All being well she has a riding lesson after school tomorrow so we will check on Penny then, but I'm sure Tess will drop first!


----------



## EMZ (17 April 2013)

Come on tessy bear I'm more of a lurker but please squeeze ur lil baby out soon! X


----------



## JenHunt (17 April 2013)

HollyWoozle said:



			Not only has this thread frustrated me with its apparently lack of foalie (not that I care about foals... not at all...) but it makes me want to calm myself by eating ALL THE CHEERIOS. 

And I don't have any cheerios. So stop talking about their delicious rounded yumminess. 

And stop talking about foals too. 

Click to expand...

ahhhh Hollywoozle.... you are still on here!! hadn't heard from you in ages!!  or are you only on here because tessy has got her morags out on show?! 

hurry up Tessy - I want foalie pictures!!


----------



## Nicnac (17 April 2013)

So sorry to read about your grandad.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 April 2013)

Abs so sorry to hear about your grandad. I'm sure you've had plenty of offers but feel free to PM me if you need to chat or vent 

Oh and Tessy I think your mum could do with a cute foalie to cheer her up


----------



## touchstone (17 April 2013)

Oh I was sure there'd be a foal today.  

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandad, and old people can be stubborn about getting help, but in a strange way I sometimes think that it's because they are at peace with themselves and what is happening to them. 

I hope you have some good news soon. xxx


----------



## ridefast (17 April 2013)

Oh poor you, huge hugs! Hope tessy will pop out a massive poo for you to laugh at tomorrow


----------



## SuperCoblet (17 April 2013)

No foal for my birthday then!  sorry to hear about your get grandad Abbie.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandad 
Hope some good things come your way soon....not a foal obviously, that would just be boring


----------



## LittleMonster (18 April 2013)

Hey Abbie, havent caught up fulky, so sorry to hear about your grandad, im not trying to steal sympathy i know how you feeling my poor grandad is thw same and has been a long time coming, if you want someone to talk to im here, probs not the best person but offer is there!
Hope you and your family are okay,xx


----------



## Liath (18 April 2013)

Just checking in for the seventy-eleventh billion time today... So sorry to hear your Granddad is so poorly Abbie- sending lots of love and hugs to you and your family.

Also just wanted to agree with everyone who has admired your maturity, ability to 'cope' and general 'lovely'ness... You're a credit to yourself and your family, and truly inspirational to many- trust me, you're being 'talked about' (in the nicest possible way!) all over the country! 

Oh, and can someone remind me who Tessybear is and why I should be even remotely interested in her...?!!


----------



## Lulwind (18 April 2013)

Firstly, and most importantly, hugs to Abbie and to let you know that I am thinking of you.

Secondly, final check before I disappear off to Guildford for work


----------



## MrsMozart (18 April 2013)

Hugs sweetie. Hang on in there.


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 April 2013)

Checking in 

Morning A, hope you managed to get some sleep last night.


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandad.  Hope you get good news today.


----------



## Cheiro1 (18 April 2013)

Hope there is some positive news today.

Checking in before I get on the train, not that I am at all interested of course, just happened to type this by mistake!


----------



## Dustygirl (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandad. xxx
Hope Tessy is keeping well. X


----------



## Clannad48 (18 April 2013)

Morning all, not checking in at all.
Hope you're feeling better Abby and had a good night's sleep


----------



## rainer (18 April 2013)

Don't really care if there is a foal today just thought I would say hello  + good morning x


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (18 April 2013)

Now you've got me checking in BEFORE school aswell!  hope you're okay Abbie, and Tessy of course. xx


----------



## Windwood (18 April 2013)

I've got 12 goose eggs in an incubator, due date 27th April - what's the betting that they will be hatched before mini-T arrives???

Sorry about Grandad - big hugs!!


----------



## debsg (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandad xxx
First check of the day


----------



## molly7886 (18 April 2013)

chin up abbie, you're experiencing a lot of the ups and downs of life in a very intense way right now x
woke up after a really vivid foaling dream at 0430 this morning. could i really be the witch my sisyrt always accuses me if being??


----------



## Natch (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear your news abbie.

That tessy had better keep her legs crossed,   we don't want no foals around here


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 April 2013)

Wow, this is one mare who knows how to keep a whole bunch of people across several continents perched on the edges of their seats.

Abbie, thinking of you as you have so many challenges going on at once, and your ability to cope is admirable.

In addition to the suggestions of vindaloo, pineapple, a date with a hot horse etc to get Tessy Bear to get a move on, there is one additional suggestion!

 I know you've a lot going on in your life, and you're diligent with your studies etc but THIS method is guaranteed to work; if YOU go on a hot date, just as you're starting to party and enjoy yourself and forget your worries, that mare will lie down and it'll all start happening. Clearly Tessy marches to her own drum, and is guaranteed to therefore foal down at the most inconvenient moment for you 

Best of luck!


----------



## ralph and maverick (18 April 2013)

Morning all, didn't check at all yesterday and was so sure I'd be seeing pics this morning!! 
What a stubborn foalie!

Sorry to hear about your grandad Abbie, thinking of you all right now. Take care of yourself x


----------



## meandmrblue (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandad,just checking in.


----------



## _GG_ (18 April 2013)

First check of the day. 

Abbie, I'm really sorry to hear about your grandad, it is such a heartache watching that happen to our loved ones but the fact that you are so strong and holding everything together so well will be a huge support to the rest of your family. Just make sure you have someone around who can be there just for you...and let your guard drop and have a bl00dy good cry as and when you need to. 

Tessy will foal when she is good and ready...just enjoy it when it happens and let mum and baby be your emotional highs amongst the other lows.

Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (18 April 2013)

Checking in  Hope all the aunties are well and ready for some Tessy encouraging!


----------



## nicolenlolly (18 April 2013)

Morning all and especially Abbie and Tessy. Abbie I am so sorry to hear about your grandad, I am sure he is so proud of you with all that you have going on at the moment and with the way you are coping with it all as if it were the norm! What an incredible young lady you are 
As for Tess, can't you see your mummy needs a little cheering up? Come on lovely lady, the time has come to show us what you got


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

Morning all 

Well once again no foal but there is high winds today trying to open the gate and walk the horse through at the same time was erm .. interesting  Good job she just stands there looking at me like i have zero brain cells.

Thank you so much for the support everyone, no news on my grandad as of yet but my mum is supposed to be going up there this weekend with my dad to visit him so no doubt the foal will come then. And knowing my luck it will be a red sack birth so i will be flapping like a headless chicken with the foaling kit, my sister Jenna playing the role of assistant midwife


----------



## HollyWoozle (18 April 2013)

JenHunt said:



			ahhhh Hollywoozle.... you are still on here!! hadn't heard from you in ages!!  or are you only on here because tessy has got her morags out on show?! 

Click to expand...

I'm only here for the morags being wafted all over the topic... maybe more people should join in. Maybe if Tessy sees other glorious morags being posted all over the place, she'll have to pop foalie out to get the attention back on her! 

ETA: Abbie - you're doing an excellent job of keeping it all together (and posting boobie pics) so just hang in there.


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

HollyWoozle said:



			I'm only here for the morags being wafted all over the topic... maybe more people should join in. Maybe if Tessy sees other glorious morags being posted all over the place, she'll have to pop foalie out to get the attention back on her! 

ETA: Abbie - you're doing an excellent job of keeping it all together (and posting boobie pics) so just hang in there. 

Click to expand...

Im sure she would ! 

Ha thank you  I will do a picture update tonight we are not going to ride the TB tonight x


----------



## patchypony (18 April 2013)

Ditto what everyone else had said about your maturity and how your coping! Your grandad would be proud hun


----------



## weesophz (18 April 2013)

sorry to hear about your grandad abs, mine is going the same way, its awful to see  pop me a pm if you want to chat xx

also, WHERES THAT FOAL!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandad. My grandad went very quickly, sat up in bed, gasped and than was it he was gone. 

He was fitter then me and had no warning of being ill. 
Sending lots of love and hugs.
Xxxxxxxxx



"Psssss Tessy I think your mum would like a foalie to help her through this bad time. Give her lots of hugs"


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandad, hope your mum is ok. Just wanted to say that I have just logged on to check if baby Tessy had arrived and OH is shouting from the other room 'are you on the laptop yet, has the foal arrived?' So funny as he really is not interested in my horses at all.  If I don't check at least once a day he is asking me to log on to find out.


----------



## PippiPony (18 April 2013)

Oh Tessybear
It's all going on for you at the moment.  Big ((hugs)) for your grandad.
Really hope foalie makes an appearance soon
x


----------



## pip6 (18 April 2013)

Ours is due mid-may. Touch of milk in the udder, but reckon she is waiting for the sun/warmth to appear. Belly absolutely huge (is her 3rd).


----------



## Shanny_mare (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandad 

I see Tess is still hanging on 

I've been suffering withdrawal symptoms as I've not been able to check today until now as our power has been off since the small hours and we have no decent mobile reception -


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			sorry to hear about your grandad abs, mine is going the same way, its awful to see  pop me a pm if you want to chat xx

also, WHERES THAT FOAL!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x It is quite nasty to watch someone loose their independence so quickly  He was crying the other day to me down the phone said he wanted to go back to when he was younger and worked on the steam trains... should have known something was up but stupidly i thought he was just having a down day and missing my nanna x 



slightlyconfused said:



			Sorry to hear about your grandad. My grandad went very quickly, sat up in bed, gasped and than was it he was gone. 

He was fitter then me and had no warning of being ill. 
Sending lots of love and hugs.
Xxxxxxxxx



"Psssss Tessy I think your mum would like a foalie to help her through this bad time. Give her lots of hugs"
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that  x Tessy needs to pop this foal out and hopefully do it well or my mum and dad wont be here this weekend eeek 



Crugeran Celt said:



			Sorry to hear about your Grandad, hope your mum is ok. Just wanted to say that I have just logged on to check if baby Tessy had arrived and OH is shouting from the other room 'are you on the laptop yet, has the foal arrived?' So funny as he really is not interested in my horses at all.  If I don't check at least once a day he is asking me to log on to find out. 

Click to expand...

Aw really  tell him i said thank you for the support  It really is just great knowing how many people care about this little (big) miracle x



Pippipony said:



			Oh Tessybear
It's all going on for you at the moment.  Big ((hugs)) for your grandad.
Really hope foalie makes an appearance soon
x
		
Click to expand...

Bad things come in 3... this is my third thing so fingers crossed the big guy in the sky gvies me a break  x Thank you so much x



pip6 said:



			Ours is due mid-may. Touch of milk in the udder, but reckon she is waiting for the sun/warmth to appear. Belly absolutely huge (is her 3rd).
		
Click to expand...

Eeee how exciting you have to put photos up when they arrive its such an exciting time  x


Shanny_mare said:



			Sorry to hear about your Grandad 

I see Tess is still hanging on 

I've been suffering withdrawal symptoms as I've not been able to check today until now as our power has been off since the small hours and we have no decent mobile reception - 

Click to expand...

RThank you lovely x Yes she has those legs crossed and is hanging on  Hope the power is back up and running as it should be it doesnt have  remove from society when it goes


----------



## LittleMonster (18 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			sorry to hear about your grandad abs, mine is going the same way, its awful to see  pop me a pm if you want to chat xx

also, WHERES THAT FOAL!
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear that  it's not a nice thing i hope you are okay.

i hope you and your family are okay Abbie, and i dont think you will have trouble finding someone to talk too if you need to!

Come on Tess! I wanna see that handsome colt!!  xx


----------



## Supertrooper (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandad, mine isn't good either although it's more physical with him :-(


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (18 April 2013)

Abbie you don't have to apologise for how you are feeling. Sorry to hear about your grandad..:-( My grandad was stubborn & didn't tell anyone he was having constant headaches & had lost some weight. He collapsed whilst visiting his sister in law with my nan in Florida... He was diagnosed with brain tumors, nothing could be done


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Sorry to hear about your grandad, mine isn't good either although it's more physical with him :-(
		
Click to expand...

Ah no i always find Physical is worser as mentally they are fine and want to be healthy  We are awaiting test results and will know from my uncle tonight/ tomorrow Morning 



Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			Abbie you don't have to apologise for how you are feeling. Sorry to hear about your grandad..:-( My grandad was stubborn & didn't tell anyone he was having constant headaches & had lost some weight. He collapsed whilst visiting his sister in law with my nan in Florida... He was diagnosed with brain tumors, nothing could be done
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that x, they don't do themselves any favour by being so stubborn but i guess it was the generation and the way they were brought up !


----------



## Megibo (18 April 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Grandad, big hugs xxx


----------



## Mariposa (18 April 2013)

So sorry to hear about your Grandad, I hope you are ok. Must be a very stressful time for you.


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

*Day 16? In Tessy bears womb* ( Big brother voice)

Well today we came home to find a gigantic wobbling, muddy hippo in the paddock  clearly someone enjoyed being out in the sun today  Anywhooo shall let the photos do the talking:















Oooo and the crusty bit on her boobie vanished 

















and token photo:







Hope everyone had a nice day 
Abbie 
x


----------



## cm2581 (18 April 2013)

Love the token photo!!!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (18 April 2013)

Omg I love that last photo pmsl    She's looking bigger! Lovely and muddy


----------



## Beausmate (18 April 2013)

If she doesn't pop soon, you'll have to fit her belly with wheels!


----------



## weesophz (18 April 2013)

my dad walked by as i was scrolling by the pic of her lady bits and its safe to say he may have made a snap judgement about me. thanks abbie!


----------



## ibot (18 April 2013)

Hey Abbie 

loving the token photo made me 
her boobies look bigger IMO but i know diddley squat about everything  can not even spell it lol.
How are you holding up? you really are going thro the juicer at the moment, make sure you have time for your self 
Nicky
xx


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

cm2581 said:



			Love the token photo!!!
		
Click to expand...

Eee we are a right pair 



FlaxenPony05 said:



			Omg I love that last photo pmsl    She's looking bigger! Lovely and muddy 

Click to expand...

Thank you  she makes me chuckle, she is like a balloon ! lovely and muddy ? muddy how can you say that's good 



Beausmate said:



			If she doesn't pop soon, you'll have to fit her belly with wheels! 

Click to expand...

 She will get beached when she rolls


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			my dad walked by as i was scrolling by the pic of her lady bits and its safe to say he may have made a snap judgement about me. thanks abbie!
		
Click to expand...

Hey don't worry we can be pervs together as my dad calls me for taking them 



ibot said:



			Hey Abbie 

loving the token photo made me 
her boobies look bigger IMO but i know diddley squat about everything  can not even spell it lol.
How are you holding up? you really are going thro the juicer at the moment, make sure you have time for your self 
Nicky
xx
		
Click to expand...

Hello Nicky  x

Ah im glad she makes me chuckle and sums up the pair of us  it's hard to notice when you see her everyday but they did look bigger  Im not to bad just focusing on my exams  xx


----------



## weesophz (18 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hey don't worry we can be pervs together as my dad calls me for taking them 

Click to expand...

haha i suppose we can


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (18 April 2013)

She is getting close!

Terri


----------



## Pippity (18 April 2013)

I think that foal's decided to stay in there until it's ready to be backed!


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			haha i suppose we can 

Click to expand...




Equilibrium Ireland said:



			She is getting close!

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Do you think eee  Panic stations !!!!


----------



## ShadowHunter (18 April 2013)

So sorry to hear about your granddad, fingers crossed for you Abbie. You are coping so well with all of this, i doubt i'd be able to handle it as well as you. 

Tessy, what are you playing at?! Where's this foal, your mum could do with some cheering up! 

Love the pics btw


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 April 2013)

Love the token photo!


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

Holly_H. said:



			So sorry to hear about your granddad, fingers crossed for you Abbie. You are coping so well with all of this, i doubt i'd be able to handle it as well as you. 

Tessy, what are you playing at?! Where's this foal, your mum could do with some cheering up! 

Love the pics btw 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  x I certainly could she needs to get it here before Friday as mum and dad go up north then eee


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			Love the token photo!   

Click to expand...

Aw thank you  she is a clown


----------



## rainer (18 April 2013)

Love the pics  come on tessy its time mini t made an appearance 
I've seen a gorgeous lil black+white filly foal on facebook and now its your turn!  cept u will have a tri-coloured colt x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (18 April 2013)

Love the token photo!

Her boobies her now bigger than mine!!!!! Lol

She has to pop soon.


----------



## Fools Motto (18 April 2013)

Another who thinks she is getting close. My 'expert' eyes rolleyes:) would say within the next 24 hrs.. Those 'teaters' (< saw that said earlier somewhere and , thought it should be used again!) are huge and ready for milking. She looks pretty slack at the girly end too.. All hanging south as they say!

Tessy of course would say differently, and may be another week  

Thoughts are with you and your family re Grandad. x


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

rainer said:



			Love the pics  come on tessy its time mini t made an appearance 
I've seen a gorgeous lil black+white filly foal on facebook and now its your turn!  cept u will have a tri-coloured colt x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you aw bless  im not bothered what colour it is as long it is of the horse species 



slightlyconfused said:



			Love the token photo!

Her boobies her now bigger than mine!!!!! Lol

She has to pop soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  sums the pair of us up 
She has been asked to do topless modeling but politely declined in case her HHO aunties told her off 

She certainly does !


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Another who thinks she is getting close. My 'expert' eyes rolleyes:) would say within the next 24 hrs.. Those 'teaters' (< saw that said earlier somewhere and , thought it should be used again!) are huge and ready for milking. She looks pretty slack at the girly end too.. All hanging south as they say!

Tessy of course would say differently, and may be another week  

Thoughts are with you and your family re Grandad. x
		
Click to expand...

 I hope so before my parents go away eeeee  Her teaters are hanging low like everything else at the moment bless her 

Oh no doubt she will drag it out  

Thank you it means so much x


----------



## ATrueClassAct (18 April 2013)

I have been lurking on this fantastic thread. Come on pretty lady!! Your boobies look beautiful Tessy


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

ATrueClassAct said:



			I have been lurking on this fantastic thread. Come on pretty lady!! Your boobies look beautiful Tessy 

Click to expand...

Hello  

I'm sure she would be flattered by that


----------



## Hutchlou (18 April 2013)

Oooh it's getting exciting now!!   Come on Tessy!! X


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 April 2013)

Next weeks Horse and Hound mag Top 5 forum topics............

Tessybears Boobs and Beaver 

Can't believe it's not in this weeks mag tbh.


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (18 April 2013)

Ok I've been lurking here for ages too but the gratuitous boobies and 'purse' pix (as welsh farmers are inclined to say) have made me cave in!! Hilarious 
Come on Tessy Bear, drop one!!


----------



## molly7886 (18 April 2013)

LOVE that last pic...says all anyone needs to know about you 2 I think!!
That belly really is getting closer and closer to dragging on the ground...either that's one big foal in there or Tessy is really making sure its "cooked" good and proper before she introduces it to the world.
(The use of 'it' isn't meant to be offensive, just gender neutral!)


----------



## Racergirl (18 April 2013)

Shes SOOOO gorgeous !!! 

I too am a great admirer of her boobs - fabulous funbags shes got there


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

Hutchlou said:



			Oooh it's getting exciting now!!   Come on Tessy!! X
		
Click to expand...

It is  x


Carefreegirl said:



			Next weeks Horse and Hound mag Top 5 forum topics............

Tessybears Boobs and Beaver 

Can't believe it's not in this weeks mag tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think eee I dont buy the magazine but if we are in it then i will have to and frame it for future buyer of foaly  x



Cobiau Cymraeg Nadolig said:



			Ok I've been lurking here for ages too but the gratuitous boobies and 'purse' pix (as welsh farmers are inclined to say) have made me cave in!! Hilarious 
Come on Tessy Bear, drop one!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello lovely  she needs to drop soon !



molly7886 said:



			LOVE that last pic...says all anyone needs to know about you 2 I think!!
That belly really is getting closer and closer to dragging on the ground...either that's one big foal in there or Tessy is really making sure its "cooked" good and proper before she introduces it to the world.
(The use of 'it' isn't meant to be offensive, just gender neutral!)
		
Click to expand...

 Mad as a box of frogs  
It will come out with a saddle attached  

Oh no i call foal *it*


----------



## morrismob (18 April 2013)

Right Tessy needs to pop tonight or tomorrow as we are off to Solihull for the the first run this season and are staying overnight on Saturday so not sure if I'll be able to check until late Sunday.... no pressure


----------



## Lulwind (18 April 2013)

First I have had a chance to check after first thing this morning.  Really hoped I would be finding some very exciting news


----------



## ATrueClassAct (18 April 2013)

I hope those boobies don't go south when the baby is born  . Can she afford a boob job ? Haha


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (18 April 2013)

From someone who knows more about the innerworkings of partical physics than breeding, is there a chance she could have 2?


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Right Tessy needs to pop tonight or tomorrow as we are off to Solihull for the the first run this season and are staying overnight on Saturday so not sure if I'll be able to check until late Sunday.... no pressure 

Click to expand...

Dont say that or she will hang on 


Lulwind said:



			First I have had a chance to check after first thing this morning.  Really hoped I would be finding some very exciting news
		
Click to expand...

Oh well hopefully soon ! z



ATrueClassAct said:



			I hope those boobies don't go south when the baby is born  . Can she afford a boob job ? Haha
		
Click to expand...

Natural beauty may be thrown out of the window !



Jessi&Magic said:



			From someone who knows more about the innerworkings of partical physics than breeding, is there a chance she could have 2?
		
Click to expand...

The vet would have felt during the internal i would have thought ?


----------



## Supertrooper (18 April 2013)

Love the last photo, love her tache )


----------



## Megibo (18 April 2013)

She looks even closer now, aaahhh! Also had to say I'm greatly amused by the pic of her bum, as the markings either side of her tail and her tail being black look like an upward pointing arrow


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Love the last photo, love her tache )
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  She doesn't like it being clipped so not worth the hassle hence the hairy bloke look 



Megibo said:



			She looks even closer now, aaahhh! Also had to say I'm greatly amused by the pic of her bum, as the markings either side of her tail and her tail being black look like an upward pointing arrow 

Click to expand...

Never really noticed that


----------



## graff88 (18 April 2013)

Right- that is it..I flew into the UK today and if she hasn't had it by weekend I am coming up there to pull it out myself lol

I hope she foals on Sat as that is a special day. My Step-dads 60th (hence my visit to UK) and my beautiful, horse of a lifetime will be 25 ! 

(I also love her bottom markings...it makes me think of an upside down heart!)


----------



## Bobbly (18 April 2013)

Are we guessing? It's a filly.........!


----------



## tessybear (18 April 2013)

graff88 said:



			Right- that is it..I flew into the UK today and if she hasn't had it by weekend I am coming up there to pull it out myself lol

I hope she foals on Sat as that is a special day. My Step-dads 60th (hence my visit to UK) and my beautiful, horse of a lifetime will be 25 ! 

(I also love her bottom markings...it makes me think of an upside down heart!)
		
Click to expand...

Thats the day my parents are travelling up north to visit my granddad so no doubt it will be Sat  x


----------



## Spring Feather (18 April 2013)

Oh she really is the strangest mare isn't she!  Now she's gone all round again and the foal is still forward.  She likes to mess with our minds lol!  I couldn't stand it if she were mine, I'd have to be out there with my milk testing strips


----------



## mynutmeg (18 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Ah no i always find Physical is worser as mentally they are fine and want to be healthy  We are awaiting test results and will know from my uncle tonight/ tomorrow Morning 



 Sorry to hear that x, they don't do themselves any favour by being so stubborn but i guess it was the generation and the way they were brought up !
		
Click to expand...

Believe me I would much rather have a physical rather than mental issue, especially something like alzheimers - we get some dementia/alzhiemers patients and they simply can't comprehend the world they are in and get very distressed. Neither are easy but from what I've seen physical is the less distressing of the two :-(


Come on Tessy - we need some good things going on !!!!


----------



## Welsh (18 April 2013)

Oh my GAWD!! STILL NOTHING?!! I haven't checked this thread for days either lol
 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## PippiPony (18 April 2013)

Love the token photo 

Those boobies look bigger to me.
Fingers crossed 
x


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 April 2013)

She needs one of those pills they give people on One Born Every Minute!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (18 April 2013)

Love the token photo  Hope everything is going as well as it can revision etc etc  xx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 April 2013)

H is the same re tache, he won't let me remove his either so it remains!


----------



## Windwood (19 April 2013)

Don't forget you have a HHO person who lives not far from you, can't just remember where but I will try to look back tomorrow.  May be of help to you in the event of a foal appearing whilst your parents are up north.  Thinking of you and Grandad! x


----------



## OldNag (19 April 2013)

Morning Foal Watch ....
Abbie hope you are ok this morning x


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 April 2013)

Checking in 

Morning all


----------



## babymare (19 April 2013)

Good morning


----------



## janei (19 April 2013)

Is today the day? Maybe not if she waitin for the good weather its rainin in my area of lincs but maybe what she wants to kick start the grass for her n baby


----------



## RaYandFinn (19 April 2013)

Definitely not checking in...


----------



## debsg (19 April 2013)

Morning everyone!


----------



## HazyXmas (19 April 2013)

Good morning all.

Thinking of you Abbie, hope there is some good news about you're Grandad.

Tessy, today would be a good day


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 April 2013)

It will be sunny tomorrow so I reckon she will have it then!


----------



## cheeryplatypus (19 April 2013)

Surely today's the day?


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Today's rainy , chucking it down !
So she is inside her boobies are so much bigger today o was shocked !!


----------



## Vindaloo (19 April 2013)

Oh how exciting, perhaps tomorrow morning there may be the patter of tiny hooves... Then again, she does seem to be having a good old laugh at us all in keeping us guessing.  She's the only reason I log on here at the moment.


----------



## Surreydeb (19 April 2013)

Oooooh maybe today's the day then? Still think a black filly with white stripe and two white socks! Go Tessy!


----------



## Ahrena (19 April 2013)

Have had a rubbish week so a foal soon would be nice! Please?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (19 April 2013)

Good morning Tessy addicts. Can't believe how early some of you are up!! Are you all insomniacs?? I was sure there would be a foal this morning, never mind if its raining then better hang on another day. Its beautiful here and warm already. Good foaling weather.


----------



## Cheiro1 (19 April 2013)

Good morning aunties!

Tessy I have a rubbish day ahead, I could really do with a foal to cheer me up! Bet your mum would love to come home from school to a tiny furry bundle too!


----------



## Clannad48 (19 April 2013)

Just looking for a train timetable   Morning everyone


----------



## Racergirl (19 April 2013)

Morning fellow not watching at allers  
Bigger breasticles eigh?? Yay!!!!!!


----------



## weesophz (19 April 2013)

morning all! 
ohhh exciting bigger boobies! cmon mini t!!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (19 April 2013)

Morning Aunties! Just checking in


----------



## Gloi (19 April 2013)

Baby this weekend then, we hope


----------



## Liath (19 April 2013)

I'm not checking in for the third time this morning... Nope, not interested at all!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (19 April 2013)

G'day y'all


----------



## Lulwind (19 April 2013)

Had a thought about Nag and Dog not mentioning this in the forums.  This is due to the fact that Tessy Bear and foalie will not appear in the magazine but will appear on the front cover with the headline "Is this the world's most eagerly anticipated foal in history?"


----------



## CalllyH (19 April 2013)

Lulwind, I think they just make them up, I had a look this week and I hadn't seen any of them they mentions except why buy a cob which they had rephrased very carefully


----------



## coffeeandabagel (19 April 2013)

Just checking in and no! No foal - come on dearie, Aunties are waiting. It came to me as I was driving to work that it will be a mainly black colt.


----------



## D66 (19 April 2013)

If the thread was called "surprise foal from newly bought mare", it might make the top five in the mag.
Or possibly "C'mon Tessy"

Would make a very good article though, with a pic of Tessy's boobs on the cover.


----------



## Bedlam (19 April 2013)

My foal appeared last night......very pleased with her! Now come on Tessy - conditions are obviously right now.....


----------



## weesophz (19 April 2013)

Bedlam said:



			My foal appeared last night......very pleased with her! Now come on Tessy - conditions are obviously right now..... 

Click to expand...

PICS


----------



## jakkibag (19 April 2013)

We had our first homebred filly yesterday, Come on Tessy Bear, keep up!!


----------



## russianhorse (19 April 2013)

No sign yet then?  C'mon TB - stop hanging onto miniTB .....


----------



## Mariposa (19 April 2013)

I'm beginning to think she's just got wind


----------



## FionaM12 (19 April 2013)

Bedlam said:



			My foal appeared last night......very pleased with her! Now come on Tessy - conditions are obviously right now..... 

Click to expand...




weesophz said:



			PICS
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## FionaM12 (19 April 2013)

Mariposa said:



			I'm beginning to think she's just got wind 

Click to expand...

Wind in her boobs? 

Come on Tess, you're such a tease.


----------



## rainer (19 April 2013)

Checking in,morning all


----------



## Adopter (19 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Yeah, photos or it didn't happen. 

Click to expand...

Ooh please pictures of new foals, might spur Tessy on!


----------



## CeeBee (19 April 2013)

A quick check in so that updates come to my phone!
Fabulous thread - thank you for sharing


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

I do hope we make the magazine will be a fantastic thing to frame for us and potential owners of Mini T


----------



## meandmrblue (19 April 2013)

Morning no signs yet ?


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

meandmrblue said:



			Morning no signs yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Morning , there is a sign of change her udders were very swollen going onto her stomach if that makes sense ? She is inside today as the weather was miserable this morning ( Perfect for grass) Not for a cob


----------



## claracanter (19 April 2013)

Come on T.
Just out of interest do mares often foal during the day or is it only under exceptional circumstances?


----------



## PolarSkye (19 April 2013)

How are you holding up Abbie?

P


----------



## meandmrblue (19 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Morning , there is a sign of change her udders were very swollen going onto her stomach if that makes sense ? She is inside today as the weather was miserable this morning ( Perfect for grass) Not for a cob 

Click to expand...

That sounds like good news


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			How are you holding up Abbie?

P
		
Click to expand...

Hello not to bad thank you  Looking forwards to riding tonight and a *relaxing weekend* of rivision  Thank you for asking x



meandmrblue said:



			That sounds like good news
		
Click to expand...

It does i was quite suprised if i am honest


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 April 2013)

Is someone keeping a eye on her today?  Sounds like it may be anytime now!


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Is someone keeping a eye on her today?  Sounds like it may be anytime now!
		
Click to expand...

Yes neighbour is popping round at 12ish with extra hay for her


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 April 2013)

Good,  Hope you have a lovely little foalie in next couple of days.


----------



## Boxers (19 April 2013)

Morning, just checking in from my hol is the USA. IT's 6.42am here, 11.42am for you people and Tess.

I see there is still no foal, but that Tess is having a duvet day.  Hope you're ok Abbie and that your grandad is improving. I'm sure he will enjoy your mum n dad's visit.

 Come on Tess!


----------



## ridefast (19 April 2013)

Maybe she doesn't want to foal in her stable? Do you know how she was kept in her previous broodmare years?


----------



## LittleMonster (19 April 2013)

Morning\Afternoon... Everyone!! 
Looking forward to the next update! Hope your okay Abbie! Your Dealing with all this like a pro! Congrats on that!
Missed last nights update so just caught up  Token picture was great! and surprise page 3 hasn't called her yet!!! 
xx


----------



## PippiPony (19 April 2013)

Any news from the lunchtime check??


----------



## claracanter (19 April 2013)

Pippipony said:



			Any news from the lunchtime check??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was wondering that too


----------



## SpottyTB (19 April 2013)

I've been following this quietly, just wanted to say Good luck Abbie and hurry up Tessy - i'm excited to see your gorgeous baby  

Hope the revisions going well


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (19 April 2013)

Yup mares can foal during the day. I had one mare who prefered during the day. And if it was nice we let her foal outside which she seemed to also prefer. We were on hand. My other mare likes 6pm. She gets to eat her evening meal and then have everything done and dusted by the time the 9pm meal is due. LOL! 

Not long now Abbie. Hope you are keeping well with everything you have going on.

Terri


----------



## rainer (19 April 2013)

Looking forward to an update+pics later on  c'mon tessy have mini t today and then abbie will have all weekend to play+update us all with lots of pics!  x


----------



## tubby1 (19 April 2013)

The sun is shining in Scotland  it actually quite warm surely that's a sign that tessie should have her foal x


----------



## amage (19 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I do hope we make the magazine will be a fantastic thing to frame for us and potential owners of Mini T 

Click to expand...


I have come to the conclusion that the top 5 is a complete and utter fix!


----------



## Emma86 (19 April 2013)

This is such a lovely thread and makes me smile every time I get a notification! (But I secretly sulk when it isn't from OP with a photo of a bubba!)

Its so nice to see everyone rooting for you Abbie and I wish you all the best with mini T. Got my fingers crossed it is soon as I am sure I am going to get some kind of disciplinary at work for constantly having HH forum up on my screen when my boss comes over!


----------



## Parachute (19 April 2013)

Still waiting!!!!


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Good,  Hope you have a lovely little foalie in next couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Me to  x



Boxers said:



			Morning, just checking in from my hol is the USA. IT's 6.42am here, 11.42am for you people and Tess.

I see there is still no foal, but that Tess is having a duvet day.  Hope you're ok Abbie and that your grandad is improving. I'm sure he will enjoy your mum n dad's visit.

 Come on Tess!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are having a lovely time out in the states !! Thank you lovely I hope so but he was struggling to remember people so fingers crossed they jog his memory a bit 



ridefast said:



			Maybe she doesn't want to foal in her stable? Do you know how she was kept in her previous broodmare years?
		
Click to expand...

She is out during the day from 6am to 6pm so has the chance then to foal  No clue really, we are knowing taking everything we have been told about her as a lie ... I know people may say well we shouldn't think that way but the woman we bought her off is quite dodgy having down a name search on google 


LittleBecky said:



			Morning\Afternoon... Everyone!! 
Looking forward to the next update! Hope your okay Abbie! Your Dealing with all this like a pro! Congrats on that!
Missed last nights update so just caught up  Token picture was great! and surprise page 3 hasn't called her yet!!! 
xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely x I do like that photo is sums the pair of us up ;D She had to fight the pap today getting into the field 



Pippipony said:



			Any news from the lunchtime check??
		
Click to expand...




claracanter said:



			Yes, I was wondering that too
		
Click to expand...

^^^
No foal although she managed to gob the apple all over my neighbors top 



SpottyTB said:



			I've been following this quietly, just wanted to say Good luck Abbie and hurry up Tessy - i'm excited to see your gorgeous baby  

Hope the revisions going well 

Click to expand...

Thank you  Its painful but worth while 



Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Yup mares can foal during the day. I had one mare who prefered during the day. And if it was nice we let her foal outside which she seemed to also prefer. We were on hand. My other mare likes 6pm. She gets to eat her evening meal and then have everything done and dusted by the time the 9pm meal is due. LOL! 

Not long now Abbie. Hope you are keeping well with everything you have going on.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Well she has her priorities sorted  in time for tea 

Thank you Terri i am getting there i think  



rainer said:



			Looking forward to an update+pics later on  c'mon tessy have mini t today and then abbie will have all weekend to play+update us all with lots of pics!  x
		
Click to expand...

the update will not be till 8ish tonight as we are going to ride the Ex racer  x



tubby1 said:



			The sun is shining in Scotland  it actually quite warm surely that's a sign that tessie should have her foal x
		
Click to expand...

Scotland... sun ? eee it's a sign  



amage said:



			I have come to the conclusion that the top 5 is a complete and utter fix!
		
Click to expand...

Do you think ? Perhaps this is to riskay with all the topless shots for the magazine 



Emma86 said:



			This is such a lovely thread and makes me smile every time I get a notification! (But I secretly sulk when it isn't from OP with a photo of a bubba!)

Its so nice to see everyone rooting for you Abbie and I wish you all the best with mini T. Got my fingers crossed it is soon as I am sure I am going to get some kind of disciplinary at work for constantly having HH forum up on my screen when my boss comes over!
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how many people have come together to offer us all support  x



Parachute said:



			Still waiting!!!! 

Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Ibblebibble (19 April 2013)

right now this has gone on long enough, start pushing and get that foal out!!!   pleeeeeeeeaaaaasssssseeeeee i can't take the suspense any more lol


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			right now this has gone on long enough, start pushing and get that foal out!!!   pleeeeeeeeaaaaasssssseeeeee i can't take the suspense any more lol

Click to expand...

If she doesn't push it out soon her belly will be dragging on the floor


----------



## numptynoelle (19 April 2013)

Have you tried lifting her tail and having a chat with foaly? Tell it that this lie-in has been going on long enough and really it needs to get up now 

Or, as it's probably going to come out ready to be backed - you could wave a carrot under Tessy's tail as an incentive for foaly


----------



## Old Bat (19 April 2013)

Good luck.....and push!


----------



## LittleMonster (19 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you lovely x I do like that photo is sums the pair of us up ;D She had to fight the pap today getting into the field 


^^^
No foal although she managed to gob the apple all over my neighbors top 

Click to expand...

hee hee got to love it when they cover you! i think thats the way they tell you they enjoyed it!

hope you are okay Abbie! Love her tash! bless her! she seems very laid back though considering your taking pictures off her 'bits'! 
She's lucky to have found you! 
xx


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			Have you tried lifting her tail and having a chat with foaly? Tell it that this lie-in has been going on long enough and really it needs to get up now 

Or, as it's probably going to come out ready to be backed - you could wave a carrot under Tessy's tail as an incentive for foaly 

Click to expand...

Yes it told me to ****** off, its warm in there and like its mother is lazy toe rag at times so plans on staying up there for as long as possible 



Old Bat said:



			Good luck.....and push!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ! Me or tess 



LittleBecky said:



			hee hee got to love it when they cover you! i think thats the way they tell you they enjoyed it!

hope you are okay Abbie! Love her tash! bless her! she seems very laid back though considering your taking pictures off her 'bits'! 
She's lucky to have found you! 
xx
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like grotty gobby horse slobber/food stuck to you 

Im fine thank you slightly stressed but its A-levels not meant to be fun Currently looking at Gap years to America... . She looks better when it falls off in the snow but it's really not worth the fight trying to clip it off she is still headshy with the clippers poor girl.  She is the most laid back horse i have ever met she trusts us that much she will do anything really !  We are lucky to have found her, she keeps me going x


----------



## ibot (19 April 2013)

afternoon Abbie and fellow aunties 
What a wonderful day it is  Maybe its a perfect day to have a foal  Did i mention its FRIDAY  Yay

xx


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

ibot said:



			afternoon Abbie and fellow aunties 
What a wonderful day it is  Maybe its a perfect day to have a foal  Did i mention its FRIDAY  Yay

xx
		
Click to expand...

Afternoon Lovely  

Its miserable here.... BUT IT'S FRIDAY !! yay and i have 2 free periods... which i am getting the travel bug for my gap year... i should stop looking at ranching trips to america...


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (19 April 2013)

Checking in  Love Tessy's moustache!!! Thank goodness it's Friday, I never thought it would arrive! Maybe Mini T would like to make an appearance tonight so us aunties can spend the weekend looking at piccies?!


----------



## LittleMonster (19 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Nothing like grotty gobby horse slobber/food stuck to you 

Im fine thank you slightly stressed but its A-levels not meant to be fun Currently looking at Gap years to America... . She looks better when it falls off in the snow but it's really not worth the fight trying to clip it off she is still headshy with the clippers poor girl.  She is the most laid back horse i have ever met she trusts us that much she will do anything really !  We are lucky to have found her, she keeps me going x
		
Click to expand...

thats the best  then getting on a bus was always interesting especially with wormer down my coat 

awww bless her! dont chop it i love cob tashes! 
Im glad to hear that she has found you, and glad that someone like you has chnaged her life for the better  Give her a carrot from me!!  xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 April 2013)

TB you're probably not old enough to listen to radio 2 but Chris Evans does a 'don't forget' but at 9.25 where people tell other people not to forget too...... 
If this foal isn't here by Monday I'm going to ring in and tell them to remind Tessybear to bloody well push


----------



## morrismob (19 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			TB you're probably not old enough to listen to radio 2 but Chris Evans does a 'don't forget' but at 9.25 where people tell other people not to forget too...... 
If this foal isn't here by Monday I'm going to ring in and tell them to remind Tessybear to bloody well push 

Click to expand...

Fantastic idea !


----------



## debsg (19 April 2013)

Just logged on and saw a post 'Foal's Here!' and I got all excited............... then noticed it wasn't Tessy's foal 
Congrats to Moody Mare anyway 
Come on Tessy! The other mares are stealing your thunder!


----------



## ridefast (19 April 2013)

Have you seen it kicking? sometimes that can be a sign foaly is moving around ready to get into foaling position


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (19 April 2013)

debsg said:



			Just logged on and saw a post 'Foal's Here!' and I got all excited............... then noticed it wasn't Tessy's foal 
Congrats to Moody Mare anyway 
Come on Tessy! The other mares are stealing your thunder!
		
Click to expand...

Same haha


----------



## Cavalier (19 April 2013)

Afternoon everyone. Check in time again. Debsg I did that too.

Abbie, I hope your Granddad is ok. Make some time for yourself occasionally, you have so much going on at the moment. I am in awe if how cheerful you remain


----------



## PollyP (19 April 2013)

I feel we need some sort of scrolling banner with live updates at the top of the page! I get so excited when there are new comments on here and rush to check! 
Come on Tessy! You can do it! X


----------



## claracanter (19 April 2013)

I get excited when I see Tessybear is the latest one to post


----------



## Supertrooper (19 April 2013)

Debsg - I did the same also xx

I'm going to come and squeeze her soon xx


----------



## JenHunt (19 April 2013)

any news yet? 

how you holding up Abbie? and how's your grandad doing?


----------



## Parachute (19 April 2013)

I'm starting to think today may be the day..


----------



## ShadowHunter (19 April 2013)

Tessy is enjoying the fame too much and doesn't want to share it with the little one


----------



## Hexx (19 April 2013)

Hurry up Tessybear - it's been so long waiting, that I have to post encouragement.  Can you not give her a curry or something?!?!


----------



## Mariposa (19 April 2013)

How is the mum to be be this evening?

I have a feeling that tonight is the night! Good luck Tessy!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (19 April 2013)

I have purposely not commented since yesterday so I would come and find a foalie thread!!!

Grrrr hurry up Tessy!


Hope you are doing okay Abbie.
Xx


----------



## MissTyc (19 April 2013)

Every time there's no instant response I hope it's because OP is out with the mare AND FOAL!


----------



## hoggedmane (19 April 2013)

Abbie did say she would be later tonight as she has gone to ride the TB!

Also hoping for a foal soon


----------



## Natch (19 April 2013)

I think it'll be tomorrow night.


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Sorry guys we dont have a foal but the cobs up the road on the way home we noticed a day old foaly bounding about  Safe to say we slowed down for a coo and an aww  HURRY UP FOAL 

On the granddad front he believes  everyone in the hospital is actors, drug dealers are taking over him home and that my uncle is 15 again.... On the plus side he has turned back to a pink colour rather than the yellow linked with the liver failure. 

On Indy the TB mare front she was ace today so calm and collected we did trotting poles not even a look  Learning slowly but surely she cannot and will not invade our personal space and to back up on command  Her owner is having a schooling lesson on her for the first time in a year or so from my mum because she is that much of a good girl... GOOOO INDY !!

On the TessyBear front she was a right old grump and lump today  She wouldnt let us put mozzy repellent on her and did the worst rear known to man  After plastering her in the repellent mum put the lid on.... only to find we had smothered her in Mud away stuff for the feather..:















You can see her teats have dropped quite a lot  and the swelling on the belly to the boobie:





This one you can really see:






Her lady parts that she scrunched up for the photo


----------



## Wagtail (19 April 2013)

Finally, I see a difference! I think it will definitely be inside the next week, I am now guessing at Sunday and a tea time foal


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Finally, I see a difference! I think it will definitely be inside the next week, I am now guessing at 48 hours and a tea time foal 

Click to expand...

Well that will be the 3 out of guessed 4 weeks  Eeee thank you


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (19 April 2013)

Yup, her teats are filling and bag staying filled despite being out all day. This weekend for sure. Now having said that my mare's loved to laugh at me and hold on longer once they heard me say as much!

Terri


----------



## Mrs B (19 April 2013)

That's GOT to be soon!


----------



## Antw23uk (19 April 2013)

Sunday tea time


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Yup, her teats are filling and bag staying filled despite being out all day. This weekend for sure. Now having said that my mare's loved to laugh at me and hold on longer once they heard me say as much!

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Eeee my entire family are now away tomorrow  my sister is going too ! This could be scary... stud on call though  SHHH Terri dont let Tess hear you 



Mrs B said:



			That's GOT to be soon!
		
Click to expand...

Its has to ! don't think she can drop anymore


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			Sunday tea time 

Click to expand...

No doubt just before school


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (19 April 2013)

I have been watching this thread and can't wait for the little foal to come!  Hope it is soon


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Sarah Sum1 said:



			I have been watching this thread and can't wait for the little foal to come!  Hope it is soon 

Click to expand...

 Thank you  Neither can i especially after seeing that ickle cob foal today so precious


----------



## Crugeran Celt (19 April 2013)

Tonight!! (She says hopefully)


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 April 2013)

Ive been lurking and watching this thread, it's all so exciting!


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Tonight!! (She says hopefully)

Click to expand...

Eee i hope so but also scary as i will be alone that day 



NeverSayNever said:



			Ive been lurking and watching this thread, it's all so exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Hello  It certainly is x


----------



## BTR (19 April 2013)

I was hoping for a baby when I got back off my hols but she's still keeping her legs crossed.....PUSH!!!!


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

BTR said:



			I was hoping for a baby when I got back off my hols but she's still keeping her legs crossed.....PUSH!!!!
		
Click to expand...

She is  not sure how looks fit to burst x


----------



## Pidgeon (19 April 2013)

what still no foal! Come on Tessy  First post I check when I log on......


----------



## micki (19 April 2013)

If you are on your own tomorrow then you guarantee it will come tonight .


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Pidgeon said:



			what still no foal! Come on Tessy  First post I check when I log on......
		
Click to expand...

Just did my first check of the night and no foal as of yet ! Her teats seemed to have dropped even blooming more ! No sign of wax yet though 



micki said:



			If you are on your own tomorrow then you guarantee it will come tonight .
		
Click to expand...

Oh i know and i will go into panic mode


----------



## Racergirl (19 April 2013)

Some mares dont wax remember - so it doesnt nececcarily mean she wont.... 

You will be absolutely fine - with everything else you have had to cope with, being there for Tessy will be childs play !!!!!!!! 

Not sure when I think she will drop - I'll go for tomorrow night I think


----------



## Fools Motto (19 April 2013)

Ooooooohhhhh, getting closer for sure!

Keep checking her regularly through the night and keep us posted (some of us clearly don't sleep much!)

Good luck. xx


----------



## Mrs C (19 April 2013)

Thats me to bed so wont be checking in till the morning. Hoping for some news... Tomorrow is due to be nice 
Im guessing tomorrow sometime though and guessing filly xx


----------



## tessybear (19 April 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Some mares dont wax remember - so it doesnt nececcarily mean she wont.... 

You will be absolutely fine - with everything else you have had to cope with, being there for Tessy will be childs play !!!!!!!! 

Not sure when I think she will drop - I'll go for tomorrow night I think 

Click to expand...

Very true ! I will be fine... i hope ! eee



Fools Motto said:



			Ooooooohhhhh, getting closer for sure!

Keep checking her regularly through the night and keep us posted (some of us clearly don't sleep much!)

Good luck. xx
		
Click to expand...

The internet is off over night but will update first thing at 7:30 am x


----------



## Technique (20 April 2013)

Just wanted to wish you good luck for the weekend ahead! The foal (now a week late according to my initial estimate) looks imminent. I was driving around in Kent earlier today and saw a fab tiny coloured cob foal charging after its dam on the wobbliest legs ever and thought immediately of you and Tessy - a good omen I hope. 

Good news that your Granddad is rallying a little, I am sure that both he and your Mum will get a lot from their precious time together, it will do them both good. 

I have great expectations for tomorrow 

Jools.x


----------



## Bedlam (20 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			PICS
		
Click to expand...

You're right - I was neglecting my duties on that post so here you go:






















Sorry if they're huge!

Now come on Tessy Bear - it' not that difficult if my mare can do it!


----------



## Boxers (20 April 2013)

Lovely baby foal Bedlam.

Abbie, show these pics to Tess to give her some incentive.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 April 2013)

Ooooh fingers crossed for everything to go well if you do end up on your own...would be sods law lol


----------



## bumper (20 April 2013)

Just wandering in...checking...wandering out....

I'd like to say that your mare couldn't wish for a better owner/friend. Well done you. I still maintain my stance..several hundred pages ago lol!..if I was your Mother, I'd be proud of you


----------



## Beausmate (20 April 2013)

*Creeps quietly in, has a quick look round.  No sodding foal yet!  Creeps quietly out again*


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (20 April 2013)

And?


----------



## HazyXmas (20 April 2013)

Off to Solihull BE today, will be thinking of you & Tess, really hoping for foaly news when i check in later.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 April 2013)

Checking in

Morning everyone


----------



## That old chestnut (20 April 2013)

I've got a weekend of writing assignments ahead of me. What that really means is checking this thread hourly!


----------



## OldNag (20 April 2013)

Morning - just checking ...


----------



## Lulwind (20 April 2013)

First thing I do every morning is check this thread .......


----------



## Jackster14 (20 April 2013)

This is so addictive, been on holiday to USA, checked every day I was there too.  What will we all do after foal is born, return to normality? ...or want pics every day of progress of said foal. Will life ever be the same again?  Lol


----------



## mynutmeg (20 April 2013)

Morning everyone


----------



## morrismob (20 April 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 April 2013)

Morning guys!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Sorry I am a lazy sod and have only just for up ! Going to turn her out now so will see !! Update in about 30 mins z


----------



## Merrymoles (20 April 2013)

Just checking before I turn out


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (20 April 2013)

Just checking before I check again in 30 minutes.....


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 April 2013)

Will check back later the race is on Tessy!


----------



## debsg (20 April 2013)

Morning 
Abbie could be cuddling a foall as we speak!


----------



## Cavalier (20 April 2013)

Is it 30 mins later yet? Come on Tessy it's a beautiful morning. I will be checking all day today


----------



## Clannad48 (20 April 2013)

Morning all, just not checking in


----------



## Bertolie (20 April 2013)

Morning all.

It's a beautiful day for a foal (well where I am it is!) so c'mon Tessy let's see that cute colt!


----------



## WelshD (20 April 2013)

It's been more than half an hour - let's hope that's great news and not that Abbie's mum told her she must eat breakfast first lol


----------



## Cazzah (20 April 2013)

OK, have finally posted....been checking every day. COME ON FOALIE!!!!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 April 2013)

It's nearly an hour since OP posted!! Good news??


----------



## Em123 (20 April 2013)

Come on Tb ) xx


----------



## DW Team (20 April 2013)

Well on tenter hooks now wondering if the foal has arrived. Don't really want to go and do mine until there is a new post LOL fingers crossed


----------



## Nicnac (20 April 2013)

Morning all;

How long does it take to turn out TB?  Or is the delay due to Abbi cooing over new arrival?

x


----------



## fine_and_dandy (20 April 2013)

I've only checked this thread five times in the last 45 minutes...


----------



## Clodagh (20 April 2013)

I haven't said anything yet on this thread but am checking it hourly...come on girl!


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 April 2013)

Been an hour now......I am hoping beyond belief it is because Abbie is having foal snuggles!


----------



## SpottyTB (20 April 2013)

Cheiro1- exactly what I was thinking fingers crossed!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Sorry stable needed mucking out  was going to do it later but decided to keep the banks up whilst it's nice ! No foal I'm serioauly doubting we will ever see on


----------



## SpottyTB (20 April 2013)

Patience chick  it'll happen! This warm (Ish) sunny weather will help! Xx


----------



## cheeryplatypus (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Sorry stable needed mucking out  was going to do it later but decided to keep the banks up whilst it's nice ! No foal I'm serioauly doubting we will ever see on 

Click to expand...

Disappointing 
How's she this morning?


----------



## Nicnac (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Sorry stable needed mucking out 

Click to expand...

Phew - was getting worried!


----------



## morrismob (20 April 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			Patience chick  it'll happen! This warm (Ish) sunny weather will help! Xx
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ exactly 

And anyway what are we going to do when the event has happened ?? x


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 April 2013)

Any changes this morning TB? 

It is a gorgeous day here today - if it is the same there maybe she will foal out in the sun?


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Will do pics later guys need a shower befor my driving lesson I smell like a walking ferret cage !
Ewww but she is on the lush grass at the bottom of the paddock in the sun so fingers crossed !


----------



## meandmrblue (20 April 2013)

Just checking in, come on tessy ,maybe she's used to foaling outside and will pop her out this afternoon


----------



## meandmrblue (20 April 2013)

meandmrblue said:



			Just checking in, come on tessy ,maybe she's used to foaling outside and will pop her out this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Or he


----------



## sarahann1 (20 April 2013)

Have been following this thread from afar since the beginning, where is the foal!!!

*stamps feet impatiently* 

On other topics, hope your test retake goes well Tessy and your Granddad rallies round, my husbands granddad slipped away from us in the early hours of Friday morning we think, happily in his sleep reading his book  they found him with his book still in his hands, at 92 still being able to read was brilliant. Guess what I'm saying is look on the positives wherever you can find them and they very next chance you get give him a great big squishy hug!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 April 2013)

Good luck with your test today and don't worry to much about Tessy while you are doing it. She will foal when she and her baby are ready.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Sorry guys my test is next weekend as usual I got the date wrong  but thank you everyone !


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

I was convinced she'd of had baby this morning :-( oh well, she can have him or her tomorrow then which is my birthday


----------



## widget (20 April 2013)

It's a lovely day here hopefully this will motivate her!


----------



## ridefast (20 April 2013)

TESSY THIS IS NOT FUNNY ANYMORE!! EVERYONE ELSE IS FOALING!!! Maybe you need to borrow a mare and foal and stick it next to her so she thinks ooh I want one of those?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 April 2013)

ridefast said:



			TESSY THIS IS NOT FUNNY ANYMORE!! EVERYONE ELSE IS FOALING!!! Maybe you need to borrow a mare and foal and stick it next to her so she thinks ooh I want one of those?
		
Click to expand...

Or she might think 'oh my goodness, its less trouble in my belly I'll leave it there!!'


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Sorry guys my test is next weekend as usual I got the date wrong  but thank you everyone !
		
Click to expand...

Another week to practise. Good luck for next weekend then. If your foal hasn't arrived by then this thread will be HUGE.  Well I am going to take my miniature rising two year old for a walk now and will check again when I get back in case this foal has, at last made an appearance.


----------



## Mariposa (20 April 2013)

The sunshine is out, the skies are blue - time for baby Bear to make an appearance surely?!


----------



## Sprocket123 (20 April 2013)

Just checking in....no foalie ! Naughty tessy.


----------



## Parachute (20 April 2013)

Starting to think Tessy is lying about being pregnant...


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

*Day 16 ? I think*

Dear my HHO aunties would someone please come and adopt me before i die from social suicide. That feeding machine that always panics about everything decided to give me a groom in the sun. All was fine with that i have to look my best for the two boys next door but who wouldn't find my mustache and Mr T hair attractive ? P.l.e.a.s.e

Until she decided to put this thing on me: 






I don't mind where you keep me i don't eat much, dont poo a lot... and I am excellent at being a "pain in the arse " whatever that is  Buy one get one free deal ?

But yes Tessy was covered in flies  Especially here Boobies but i didnt think it would be a good idea at all to put fly stuff round there incase foal came ? was the right decision ??? 











And finally to show you how much she has bagged up over 2 days:


----------



## Keenjean (20 April 2013)

Nice rack tessyb  

Yep, I wouldn't have put fly spray on her boobs either, just in case!


----------



## Flibble (20 April 2013)

Haha been watching for ages reminds me of when my old mare had a foal I spent so much time checking her nether regions and it wasn't even my foal she was lent out as a brood mare.
Here's hoping he is a stunner when he arrives!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Keenjean said:



			Nice rack tessyb  

Yep, I wouldn't have put fly spray on her boobs either, just in case!
		
Click to expand...

 I just didn't want to risk it she will have to use her tail to get rid of them 



Flibble said:



			Haha been watching for ages reminds me of when my old mare had a foal I spent so much time checking her nether regions and it wasn't even my foal she was lent out as a brood mare.
Here's hoping he is a stunner when he arrives!
		
Click to expand...

Hello  thats all i seem to do now days look at my horses bits and pieces


----------



## Parachute (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hello  thats all i seem to do now days look at my horses bits and pieces 

Click to expand...

Laughing more than I should at this


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Parachute said:



			Laughing more than I should at this 

Click to expand...

She must see me and think oh god... it's the pervy one Poor Tess


----------



## Parachute (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			She must see me and think oh god... it's the pervy one Poor Tess

Click to expand...

pmsl!!
She'll be thinking, 'Oh god, mummy, WHAT DO YOU WANT!?'


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

Poor tessy, i'd love to have her and she can keep all her hairy bits xxxx ;-)


----------



## weesophz (20 April 2013)

ohhhhhh it must be soon!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Poor tessy, i'd love to have her and she can keep all her hairy bits xxxx ;-)
		
Click to expand...

She has a hard life here  Ohyou are more than welcome to have her and her hairyness


----------



## Megibo (20 April 2013)

woah huge baggage uppage! 

It's got to be sooooooon! Been following from the staaaaart! *huffs*


----------



## Beausmate (20 April 2013)

Right, enough of this!  Everybody ready?  On three;

One...two...three..

WE WANT THE FOAL! WE WANT THE FOAL! WE WANT THE FOAL!


----------



## PippiPony (20 April 2013)

C'mon Tessy it is a perfect day for it xx


----------



## Coblover63 (20 April 2013)

WOW!  She's giving Katie Price a run for her money with that pair!!! 

It's gotta be SOON, surely????


----------



## putasocinit (20 April 2013)

You could rub some fly stuff with your hand on her under belly by her belly button flies like it there and make it sore, the smell should keep them away from her precious boobies.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
****NO FOAL BTW**** in case anyone thinks this is why i am so 

LOOK:






I milked her  She didn't try to kick ten shades of black and blue into me 

But yes this stuff started dripping out, its sticking, clear but appears a whitish tinge when on the teat .... Is it Wax ?


----------



## kat2290 (20 April 2013)

ABBIE!!!!!!!! Don't do that!!!! Momentary heart failure thinking foal had finally arrived!

But it's going to be soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			ABBIE!!!!!!!! Don't do that!!!! Momentary heart failure thinking foal had finally arrived!

But it's going to be soon!!!!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...


Sorry  You should have seen me when that stuff came out i ws practically crying Tess just looks away now like she is worried by me


----------



## platypus (20 April 2013)

Eeek its going to be soon!!


----------



## putasocinit (20 April 2013)

Is this the valuable cholestrum that the foal will need so dont go milking her and wasting it


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

platypus said:



			Eeek its going to be soon!!

Click to expand...

I made her bed doubly thick ... it was already foal bedding but now its super foal bedding


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			Is this the valuable cholestrum that the foal will need so dont go milking her and wasting it
		
Click to expand...

 About 4 drops came out is that to much ? Does that mean she is close to foaling ?


----------



## MrsElle (20 April 2013)

How exciting!  I have no idea if it is wax or milk - have you tasted it as some previous posters have suggested - but eeeeeeek!  Tessy surely must foal tonight!

Tomorrow is my granddaughters first birthday, she is called Bella.  Bella Bear has a nice ring to it  

I will be logging in every few minutes to check updates now!


----------



## PleaseVenus (20 April 2013)

Eeeeeee! Exciting


----------



## platypus (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I made her bed doubly thick ... it was already foal bedding but now its super foal bedding 

Click to expand...

And just as your parents are away...played tessy played


----------



## putasocinit (20 April 2013)

No 4 drops is nothing, but i am just being cautious, the breeding experts would know, oh how exciting, lets start on a delivery time, i say she will deliver at 3am sunday morning.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

MrsElle said:



			How exciting!  I have no idea if it is wax or milk - have you tasted it as some previous posters have suggested - but eeeeeeek!  Tessy surely must foal tonight!

Tomorrow is my granddaughters first birthday, she is called Bella.  Bella Bear has a nice ring to it  

I will be logging in every few minutes to check updates now!
		
Click to expand...

No i chickened out  I hope so !!! the weather is still nice and warm so she better 

I like the name Bella ! 



PleaseVenus said:



			Eeeeeee! Exciting 

Click to expand...

Tis, Tis 



platypus said:



			And just as your parents are away...played tessy played 

Click to expand...

They are stuck in traffic have not been moving for over an hour, very well played


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			No 4 drops is nothing, but i am just being cautious, the breeding experts would know, oh how exciting, lets start on a delivery time, i say she will deliver at 3am sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god  I dont know what i would do with myself if i caused the illness of the foal  No sleep for me tonight


----------



## kat2290 (20 April 2013)

She is probably thinking "excuse me I'm a horse not a cow gerroff my boobies"!! 

I vote that Abbie tastes the milk... Doooo it!!


----------



## Fools Motto (20 April 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhh, 
Baba fluffy foalie coming soon to a paddock or stable near you!!!

The trailer to this particular thriller has been a long, yet unmistakably good. Many actress's (Aunties!) have had a small part, but the main character, TESSY BEAR clearly deserves an oscar for her performance. Co Staring Abbie, who has leapt to fame, she surely deserves an nomination for her part?
Also mentioned in the credits is 'Mum', 'Dad' and 'Sister', who no doubt without them this thriller would not be complete!
Truly recommended. It has audiences on the edge of their seats. No popcorn needed here!!  - HHO readers.


----------



## rainer (20 April 2013)

Aww wow will be checking for updates regularly  thank god for internet on phones.  Hope she foals tonite! Good luck!  can't wait! Eeeeeeee!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			She is probably thinking "excuse me I'm a horse not a cow gerroff my boobies"!! 

I vote that Abbie tastes the milk... Doooo it!! 

Click to expand...

She did stop eating and turn to look at me like " I .. I just dont even know/care anymore human" 

eww no way 


Fools Motto said:



			OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhh, 
Baba fluffy foalie coming soon to a paddock or stable near you!!!

The trailer to this particular thriller has been a long, yet unmistakably good. Many actress's (Aunties!) have had a small part, but the main character, TESSY BEAR clearly deserves an oscar for her performance. Co Staring Abbie, who has leapt to fame, she surely deserves an nomination for her part?
Also mentioned in the credits is 'Mum', 'Dad' and 'Sister', who no doubt without them this thriller would not be complete!
Truly recommended. It has audiences on the edge of their seats. No popcorn needed here!!  - HHO readers.



Click to expand...

Thank you that made me chuckle


----------



## Polos Mum (20 April 2013)

She will carry on making cholestrum for a good few days once foaly is here, the colour/ consistency gradually changes to be more like the milk you put on your cereal! 
don't panic about a few drops - but it may well mean things are starting to progress. 

How is she in herself, fidgety/ digging bed/ almost mild colic symptoms yet? - looking at her belly?


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

OMG, i'm not expert but that's a new development!!!!


----------



## Asha (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank god  I dont know what i would do with myself if i caused the illness of the foal  No sleep for me tonight 

Click to expand...

 Dont worry about it. my mare ran milk everytime she moved the night before she foaled. it was like a tap, i was mortified as she hadnt done it first time around, and all was fine. Id say, its the start of wax. It usually goes sticky honey/golden colour before baby arrives.

i tasted my mares, the night she foaled it was sweet, its not that bad honest!

Your vet will do a blood test on the foal, after shes been born, to test if shes had enough colostrum, so sit back and enjoy


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			She will carry on making cholestrum for a good few days once foaly is here, the colour/ consistency gradually changes to be more like the milk you put on your cereal! 
don't panic about a few drops - but it may well mean things are starting to progress. 

How is she in herself, fidgety/ digging bed/ almost mild colic symptoms yet? - looking at her belly?
		
Click to expand...

Phew thank you  So it should change white before foaling or after  

Fidgety - check  has been the past few days really
Digging bed- Yes she did that tonight thought she was trying to get away from my groping hands to China, walking round in circles in her bed something she doesnt normally do


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			OMG, i'm not expert but that's a new development!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It defo is 



Asha said:



			Dont worry about it. my mare ran milk everytime she moved the night before she foaled. it was like a tap, i was mortified as she hadnt done it first time around, and all was fine. Id say, its the start of wax. It usually goes sticky honey/golden colour before baby arrives.

i tasted my mares, the night she foaled it was sweet, its not that bad honest!

Your vet will do a blood test on the foal, after shes been born, to test if shes had enough colostrum, so sit back and enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Ah so we could still have a while to go  NOOOO she got my hopes up silly mare


----------



## 3Beasties (20 April 2013)

How often are you checking her?


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			How often are you checking her? 

Click to expand...

At the moment ever 40 mins... have 2 mins before my next check


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

Can I see I'm going to be checking this thread tonight alot! 

We're all thinking of you A+T xx


----------



## GrumpyHero (20 April 2013)

ahhh tessy give us mini T! 

How cruel that she's not sharing and keeping mini T all to herself!


----------



## Potato! (20 April 2013)

I would check her without disturbing her. As if she is being disturbed she may not feel comfortable in foaling


----------



## PippiPony (20 April 2013)

Everything crossed Abbie x


----------



## ralph and maverick (20 April 2013)

I'm so excited, and typical when everybody us away!

Damn got to go feed now! Will check again soon as I get back.
Cant wait!

And Bella would be a lovely name, but TB is having a colt (I think!)

Hope you are keeping well Abbie x


----------



## Asha (20 April 2013)

Ah so we could still have a while to go  NOOOO she got my hopes up silly mare [/QUOTE]

Not necessarily, all mares are different. Keep your checks up, and watch out for signs of her looking uncomfortable.

Will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 April 2013)

Any more news TB?


----------



## ShadowHunter (20 April 2013)

Its about time!! I swear its been the longest 16 days lol

Come on Tessy, give us this foal tonight please


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 April 2013)

Eek!!!!! Going to see GI Joe tonight with brother and sister so if she foals while I am there I could come out to great news!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Can I see I'm going to be checking this thread tonight alot! 

We're all thinking of you A+T xx
		
Click to expand...

 thank you x




jess_ said:



			ahhh tessy give us mini T! 

How cruel that she's not sharing and keeping mini T all to herself!
		
Click to expand...

So very cruel and selfish !



Potato! said:



			I would check her without disturbing her. As if she is being disturbed she may not feel comfortable in foaling
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes i have mastered the Ninja walk 



Pippipony said:



			Everything crossed Abbie x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely ! x



ralph and maverick said:



			I'm so excited, and typical when everybody us away!

Damn got to go feed now! Will check again soon as I get back.
Cant wait!

And Bella would be a lovely name, but TB is having a colt (I think!)

Hope you are keeping well Abbie x
		
Click to expand...

It is typical she picks the best of times  Have fun  I love the name Bella so beautiful! 
Im great thanks 
x



Asha said:



			Ah so we could still have a while to go  NOOOO she got my hopes up silly mare 

Click to expand...

Not necessarily, all mares are different. Keep your checks up, and watch out for signs of her looking uncomfortable.

Will be thinking of you both xx[/QUOTE]

Ooo okay thank you ! I will do at least im some what prepared if she foals whilst im the only one here  x


----------



## Polos Mum (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Phew thank you  So it should change white before foaling or after  

Fidgety - check  has been the past few days really
Digging bed- Yes she did that tonight thought she was trying to get away from my groping hands to China, walking round in circles in her bed something she doesnt normally do 



Click to expand...

Hmmm if it was me I might be setting my alarm clock for a few unsociable hours tonight (especially as you can have a lie in if she's just teasing you !) 

As someone above said andy way you can check on her without her noticing?, leaving a light on in the stable so you can look out of a window and see whether she's down/ pacing round or quietly eating.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Cheiro1 said:



			Any more news TB? 

Click to expand...

None just chases her round the stable with fly spray  she hasn't touched her hay though which is unlike her x



Holly_H. said:



			Its about time!! I swear its been the longest 16 days lol

Come on Tessy, give us this foal tonight please 

Click to expand...

It really, really has ! I bet she wont now i have put this on  x



slightlyconfused said:



			Eek!!!!! Going to see GI Joe tonight with brother and sister so if she foals while I am there I could come out to great news!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo have fun  fingers crossed


----------



## ribbons (20 April 2013)

Sorry polos mum, not quite right there, colostrum is short lived, it's produced for about 12 hours, give or take. A bit of dripping is nothing to worry about but if mare is running milk in any quantity long before foal It could be an issue.
Not posted so far as everything seemed a way off yet, but it looks like she's on her way, but with no foaling history it still very much guess work.
I have a mare that always foals within 10 to 12 hours of waxing. By this time her bag is so big it's like one solid udder.

Another can wax up a week before foaling, but again has a huge bag in the hours before and actually shoots jets of milk in the last hour or so before foaling.

But I also have a mare who's bag is only slightly filled until the foal is actually born and then she turns the tap on.

They all tend to run true to their own form, but of course with Tessy it's all a mystery. 

Just watch her closely Abbie, you know her well, she will most likely give you a clue in her behaviour, looking uncomfortable and possibly a bit worried and restless, although some experienced mares barely leave the hay net to pop it out.

Good luck, you've done brilliantly so far. Don't panic about colostrum, it is hugely important but vet can help with jabs if you think foalie may have not had enough. Does your friendly stud have any. We always keep some in the freezer for emergencies.

Also remember to keep the after birth in a damp bin for the vet or breeder friend to check, and make sure she has cleansed within 3 or 4 hours of foaling, it's usually quicker than that though.

Here we go, here we go here we go, it's game on. Enjoy it all, it is magical, I still get a lump in my throat when mare first talks to baby, even after several dozen foalings. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Hmmm if it was me I might be setting my alarm clock for a few unsociable hours tonight (especially as you can have a lie in if she's just teasing you !) 

As someone above said andy way you can check on her without her noticing?, leaving a light on in the stable so you can look out of a window and see whether she's down/ pacing round or quietly eating.
		
Click to expand...

I will do  That's very true ! Dont have to be anywhere till 3pm 

Sadly the stable doesnt face the house but i can creep along the grass and peer over the fence ( have mastered this well she doesn't notice me 8/10 times)


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

The fact that her behaviour has changed and that she's not eaten her hay would alert me that somethings happening


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

ribbons said:



			Sorry polos mum, not quite right there, colostrum is short lived, it's produced for about 12 hours, give or take. A bit of dripping is nothing to worry about but if mare is running milk in any quantity long before foal It could be an issue.
Not posted so far as everything seemed a way off yet, but it looks like she's on her way, but with no foaling history it still very much guess work.
I have a mare that always foals within 10 to 12 hours of waxing. By this time her bag is so big it's like one solid udder.

Another can wax up a week before foaling, but again has a huge bag in the hours before and actually shoots jets of milk in the last hour or so before foaling.

But I also have a mare who's bag is only slightly filled until the foal is actually born and then she turns the tap on.

They all tend to run true to their own form, but of course with Tessy it's all a mystery. 

Just watch her closely Abbie, you know her well, she will most likely give you a clue in her behaviour, looking uncomfortable and possibly a bit worried and restless, although some experienced mares barely leave the hay net to pop it out.

Good luck, you've done brilliantly so far. Don't panic about colostrum, it is hugely important but vet can help with jabs if you think foalie may have not had enough. Does your friendly stud have any. We always keep some in the freezer for emergencies.

Also remember to keep the after birth in a damp bin for the vet or breeder friend to check, and make sure she has cleansed within 3 or 4 hours of foaling, it's usually quicker than that though.

Here we go, here we go here we go, it's game on. Enjoy it all, it is magical, I still get a lump in my throat when mare first talks to baby, even after several dozen foalings. I'm so excited for you.
		
Click to expand...


 Oh wow thank you so much for all that info, so could be any time soon ? 

Im not sure i could always ask they are not breeding this year but may have some ? 
Yes Vet filled us in on that one we have a spare feed bin n the garage we can use 

I bet it's a fantastic thing to witness , i really cannot wait to see this little life now


----------



## GrumpyHero (20 April 2013)

im so excited for you!
hopefully tonight is the night, fingers crossed for you abbie! x


----------



## Blitzen (20 April 2013)

I normally just lurk on this thread (casually, of course. I absolutely do not check it several times a day, and every time I see she hasn't yet popped out her sprog I definitely don't mutter to myself "what??! Come ON Tessy!" or words to that effect )

But really.... Come ON Tessy!!! *keeps fingers crossed for tonight*


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

jess_ said:



			im so excited for you!
hopefully tonight is the night, fingers crossed for you abbie! x
		
Click to expand...

Me too  I have everything crossed i have my hopes up now she cannot let me down 




Blitzen said:



			I normally just lurk on this thread (casually, of course. I absolutely do not check it several times a day, and every time I see she hasn't yet popped out her sprog I definitely don't mutter to myself "what??! Come ON Tessy!" or words to that effect )

But really.... Come ON Tessy!!! *keeps fingers crossed for tonight* 

Click to expand...


Oh casually obviously  I really hope it is over night


----------



## pardalis (20 April 2013)

Another lurker here. Who checks a number of times a day! Looking forward to seeing this foal! Come on Tessy!


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 April 2013)

Come on Tesssssy......fingers crossed the not eating is a sign!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

pardalis said:



			Another lurker here. Who checks a number of times a day! Looking forward to seeing this foal! Come on Tessy!
		
Click to expand...

Hullo 

So am i, she needs to get a move on


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (20 April 2013)

Do excited for you  Fingers crossed, I hope everything goes alright, good luck, hope it is tonight!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			So has foalie woken up yet and decided to get HER act together? 

Click to expand...

I hope so this is the first i have seen of any kind of liquid from her boobies so must be saying its ready


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (20 April 2013)

I apologise if this has been asked Abbie, but what are the arrangements regarding her water? I am not trying to scaremonger, you have so much spinning around in your head right now I am sure, but the one piece of advice that always rings so clearly in my head is to think about where water buckets if you aren't lucky enough to have a self water system.

We used to use an over door feeder, with the bucket on the outside of the stable door if you follow me when they started to look close. Although if they are sneeky then you just have to roll with it.

And feel free to ignore if this isn't an issue for you


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 April 2013)

Sounds like things are on the move now!  Hope it all goes well and its a quick and trouble free birth, Will be checking this thread all night now!
good luck.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Misanda said:



			I apologise if this has been asked Abbie, but what are the arrangements regarding her water? I am not trying to scaremonger, you have so much spinning around in your head right now I am sure, but the one piece of advice that always rings so clearly in my head is to think about where water buckets if you aren't lucky enough to have a self water system.

We used to use an over door feeder, with the bucket on the outside of the stable door if you follow me when they started to look close. Although if they are sneeky then you just have to roll with it.

And feel free to ignore if this isn't an issue for you 

Click to expand...

Sorry what do you mean about water ? She has a bucket  what is the issue with this  Thank you


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 April 2013)

Ohhhh there are going to be alot of very tired HHO Aunties by morning as we keep checking this thread all night 
Good luck Tessy and Abbie


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ohhhh there are going to be alot of very tired HHO Aunties by morning as we keep checking this thread all night 
Good luck Tessy and Abbie 

Click to expand...

well at least its not just me  Thank you ! x


----------



## hayinamanger (20 April 2013)

She has waxed up, great sign.  From my own experience, I would be expecting her to foal tonight/early tomorrow am.  Once her waters have broken, it will happen very quickly, keep calm and let her get on with it.

Good luck!


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (20 April 2013)

Hi

There are others on here who I am sure will have much more experience than I, as breeding was more occasional than regular for us, and it is purely personal choice. But it was always suggested to me to be extra cautious and to remove water buckets from the floor in the final stages to avoid things getting knocked over if the mare moves around a lot when down, and to avoid wobbly little legs getting in a pickle if things happen in the depth of the night.

I am a worry mutton I admit, so others I am sure may disagree, but I wanted to put it out there if she is close and things may happen tonight.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			She has waxed up, great sign.  From my own experience, I would be expecting her to foal tonight/early tomorrow am.  Once her waters have broken, it will happen very quickly, keep calm and let her get on with it.

Good luck! 

Click to expand...


Oh wow eeek  Thank you


----------



## mynutmeg (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Sorry what do you mean about water ? She has a bucket  what is the issue with this  Thank you
		
Click to expand...

There's a risk of the foal getting into the bucket and drowing if the bucket is on the floor I believe - these foals like to injury themselves if at all possible


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Misanda said:



			Hi

There are others on here who I am sure will have much more experience than I, as breeding was more occasional than regular for us, and it is purely personal choice. But it was always suggested to me to be extra cautious and to remove water buckets from the floor in the final stages to avoid things getting knocked over if the mare moves around a lot when down, and to avoid wobbly little legs getting in a pickle if things happen in the depth of the night.

I am a worry mutton I admit, so others I am sure may disagree, but I wanted to put it out there if she is close and things may happen tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Ah we dont have anywhere else for water to go and i wouldnt leave her over night without any water so its just going to have to be a risk i think  Thank you for the advice though


----------



## Flibble (20 April 2013)

That's it then hammock in the stable for you.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Flibble said:



			That's it then hammock in the stable for you.
		
Click to expand...

 it's all very exciting


----------



## ribbons (20 April 2013)

Dont want to worry you but have your vet on speed dial. Things rarely go wrong but if they do they do so very fast. I'm sure you've read up on timing of each stage so keep a close eye on things. Although I bet the crafty madam will sneak it out between your visits, it amazes me how clever they are at getting the privacy they want. We have cameras on all ours so I'm warm and comfy and they have things to themselves but constantly watched, although I do remember well the days of being freezing and exhausted for days on end, only to have them pop it out in the ten minutes I went to make a cuppa. 

I'll keep an eye on the thread tonight, and hope she obliges sooner rather than later.


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

What times the next check A?


----------



## rainer (20 April 2013)

Maybe leave her a bit of water at a time so she doesn't get thirsty but not enough to drown/harm.  x


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

ribbons said:



			Dont want to worry you but have your vet on speed dial. Things rarely go wrong but if they do they do so very fast. I'm sure you've read up on timing of each stage so keep a close eye on things. Although I bet the crafty madam will sneak it out between your visits, it amazes me how clever they are at getting the privacy they want. We have cameras on all ours so I'm warm and comfy and they have things to themselves but constantly watched, although I do remember well the days of being freezing and exhausted for days on end, only to have them pop it out in the ten minutes I went to make a cuppa. 

I'll keep an eye on the thread tonight, and hope she obliges sooner rather than later.
		
Click to expand...

We have and the stud up the road as they are closer than the vets who said ring at any hour  Fantastic women with years of experience between them so hopefully we should be good ! Oh no doubt she will do it whilst im inbetween checks 



Supertrooper said:



			What times the next check A?
		
Click to expand...

7 so 10 mins  



rainer said:



			Maybe leave her a bit of water at a time so she doesn't get thirsty but not enough to drown/harm.  x
		
Click to expand...

Yes might do that thanks


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (20 April 2013)

Or set yourself in the corner, on a seat , holding a bucket to pander to her as I am sure thats what these celebrities expect these days! 

But all things being equal, she's not the first and won't be the last to do this, and you are looking after her so well is all gonna be fine


----------



## Racergirl (20 April 2013)

oooh !!! Just got home from work and the first thing I got asked was "is there a foal  yet??" 

Now I can finally answer "soon" !!!!!  

Will be checking like mad now till I have to go back (hopefully not later!) hope it all goes well and you have a foal and a lovely day to enjoy it tomorrow  

Good luck Tessy and TinyTessy xx


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Misanda said:



			Or set yourself in the corner, on a seat , holding a bucket to pander to her as I am sure thats what these celebrities expect these days! 

But all things being equal, she's not the first and won't be the last to do this, and you are looking after her so well is all gonna be fine 

Click to expand...

Only after she has eaten her caviar  She is an A-lister now ! 

Very true im sure we will poull through together x



Racergirl said:



			oooh !!! Just got home from work and the first thing I got asked was "is there a foal  yet??" 

Now I can finally answer "soon" !!!!!  

Will be checking like mad now till I have to go back (hopefully not later!) hope it all goes well and you have a foal and a lovely day to enjoy it tomorrow  

Good luck Tessy and TinyTessy xx
		
Click to expand...

Finally a positive sign things are moving   thank you x


----------



## Emilieu (20 April 2013)

Oh my goodness oh my goodness oh my goodness!!!! 
I'm over excited now. C'mon Tessy!


----------



## zigzag (20 April 2013)

Don't worry about a few drops, a mare I had ran milk when she was in labour, it was lik a tap from both teats, leave her with water, you don't want her to dehydrate, but when you checking on her once she in labour remove it til foal is on his feet. Once she started labour  you checking her isn't going to stop it.  Good luck!!! Think you are going to have a sleepless night. I was lucky lol our mares foaled either before 9pm of after breakfast lol


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Emilieu said:



			Oh my goodness oh my goodness oh my goodness!!!! 
I'm over excited now. C'mon Tessy!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly and that's two of us then


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			Don't worry about a few drops, a mare I had ran milk when she was in labour, it was lik a tap from both teats, leave her with water, you don't want her to dehydrate, but when you checking on her once she in labour remove it til foal is on his feet. Once she started labour  you checking her isn't going to stop it.  Good luck!!! Think you are going to have a sleepless night. I was lucky lol our mares foaled either before 9pm of after breakfast lol
		
Click to expand...

Well that's it i wouldnt want to do that to her  will do as you have said thank you so much ! Ah that is great timing on their behalf


----------



## Dizzy socks (20 April 2013)

Been silently stalking for ages, just posting to say that I hope all goes well


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Dizzy socks said:



			Been silently stalking for ages, just posting to say that I hope all goes well 

Click to expand...

Hello  thank you lovely !


----------



## RutlandH2O (20 April 2013)

Abbie, regarding the water, you could leave the bucket, trough(?) in a corner and put a bale of straw in front of it. I always did that with my Shires. The mares can lean over to drink, but the foals can not. You just want to keep the baby away from the water so that it won't wind up in the drink, so to speak.

As far as waxing goes, one of my mares waxed so dramatically that it looked like dripping candle wax hanging from her boobies. For one foaling, it went on for 7 days, for another foaling, it went on for 10 days before she foaled. Needless to say, she wasted almost all her colostrum. When I thought I'd outfoxed her for her last foal, she waxed, I collected the colostrum and froze it, and she foaled 13 hours later, outside at 2:40pm! Looking back, I wish I had known about the salt/sweet taste test. It would have saved a lot of time and guessing. There's a window of time when the foal's digestive system can accept the colostrum. After that the window closes, any colostrum fed to the baby cannot be assimilated. 

Good luck!!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Abbie, regarding the water, you could leave the bucket, trough(?) in a corner and put a bale of straw in front of it. I always did that with my Shires. The mares can lean over to drink, but the foals can not. You just want to keep the baby away from the water so that it won't wind up in the drink, so to speak.

As far as waxing goes, one of my mares waxed so dramatically that it looked like dripping candle wax hanging from her boobies. For one foaling, it went on for 7 days, for another foaling, it went on for 10 days before she foaled. Needless to say, she wasted almost all her colostrum. When I thought I'd outfoxed her for her last foal, she waxed, I collected the colostrum and froze it, and she foaled 13 hours later, outside at 2:40pm! Looking back, I wish I had known about the salt/sweet taste test. It would have saved a lot of time and guessing. There's a window of time when the foal's digestive system can accept the colostrum. After that the window closes, any colostrum fed to the baby cannot be assimilated. 

Good luck!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo thank you will defo do this on next check  such a good idea ! Ah so could be any time really


----------



## redmone (20 April 2013)

Still not interested (eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!)


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 April 2013)

i have only logged in to check on this thread.....seems like things may be moving at last     dont know about foaling myself but have read the posts about water.   just a thought, does she have a raised feed manger, if so that could be scrubbed out and used for water and use her water bucket for feed temporarily.  my friend does that anyway so it keeps the bedding out of the water as her boy throws his bed all over the place.....good luck and hope tonight is the night!!!!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (20 April 2013)

I am so heartened by this thread and all the support Abbie and Tessie are getting - actually have goosebumps thinking that foalie could be making HER grand entrance soon - sending "happy foaling" vibes xx


----------



## Jericho (20 April 2013)

Good luck Tessybear and Abbi!


----------



## thatsmygirl (20 April 2013)

Iv been watching but haven't really replied , but I'm getting inpatient now. Come on I want to see the baby


----------



## Flibble (20 April 2013)

I don't want to be funny and upset anyone but on doctors orders I have to turn off all computers by 8 pm due to serious insomnia and stressy stuff. So from a medical point of view that's 41 minutes so can she either get on with it or wait until 8 am.

Thank you so much


----------



## ribbons (20 April 2013)

That's great that they are happy to be on call. Short of bring able to supply any medicine needed breeders are often better than the vet, they've certainly delivered more foals.
It would be a good idea to get them to check mum and baby anyway, even when everything has gone like clockwork.
I'm always so happy for first time breeders, no one can tell you how wonderful it feels to see the fantastic relationship a mare has with her new baby. Do also be aware she may be happy for you to be all over it like a tramp on a kipper, but equally may be a bit foal proud and possessive, and sometimes you can't believe this behaviour from your sweet mare, just remember she is doing her job and protecting baby. It usually only lasts a couple of days, but do respect her if she is foal proud, she may insist quite seriously that you stay away.

Oh goodness me, I'm loving this. I'm re living my first foaling through your experience.

I know everyone is focused on Tessy and the foal, and I am keen to hear the good news, but I really can't wait to hear how you feel after experiencing it all. 
I know it was initially a shock and not what you wanted at all, but you have accepted it and dealt with the situation superbly and your heart will burst with joy once the little horror is here.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 April 2013)

I really hope tonight is the night when one becomes two.

I'm so excited I just can't hide it  

Mind you I'm going to miss checking umpteen times a day for news so will have to have daily updates on foal antics and development instead


----------



## cheeryplatypus (20 April 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Mrs B (20 April 2013)

I hope all goes smoothly - good luck Tessy and Abbi (and Baby Bear)


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

splashgirl45 said:



			i have only logged in to check on this thread.....seems like things may be moving at last     dont know about foaling myself but have read the posts about water.   just a thought, does she have a raised feed manger, if so that could be scrubbed out and used for water and use her water bucket for feed temporarily.  my friend does that anyway so it keeps the bedding out of the water as her boy throws his bed all over the place.....good luck and hope tonight is the night!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello  no she doesn't sadly but the straw bale trick sounds fab 



PolarSkye said:



			I am so heartened by this thread and all the support Abbie and Tessie are getting - actually have goosebumps thinking that foalie could be making HER grand entrance soon - sending "happy foaling" vibes xx
		
Click to expand...

It reallyis amazing how many people care, the support regularly makes me over whelmed  Thank you so much x


----------



## Highlands (20 April 2013)

Meant to be out of door but could not resist a good luck wave to Tessy and Abbie..... Left two trays of cakes with dogs whilst throwing horsey stuff off to go to village thing. Could be funny if I had to explain no cake.... Sorry people seeing if Tessybear had had her foalie...


----------



## Mariposa (20 April 2013)

How exciting! Just wanted to say good luck to Abbie and Tessy. Abbie you have handled this all so well, I take my hat off to you! Good luck, hope all goes well, we are all thinking of you and Tessy!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Jericho said:



			Good luck Tessybear and Abbi!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ;D



thatsmygirl said:



			Iv been watching but haven't really replied , but I'm getting inpatient now. Come on I want to see the baby
		
Click to expand...

Hello  and me too ! they need to hurry up



Flibble said:



			I don't want to be funny and upset anyone but on doctors orders I have to turn off all computers by 8 pm due to serious insomnia and stressy stuff. So from a medical point of view that's 41 minutes so can she either get on with it or wait until 8 am.

Thank you so much

Click to expand...

Tess has a time limit now... will she cave to the peer pressure 



ribbons said:



			That's great that they are happy to be on call. Short of bring able to supply any medicine needed breeders are often better than the vet, they've certainly delivered more foals.
It would be a good idea to get them to check mum and baby anyway, even when everything has gone like clockwork.
I'm always so happy for first time breeders, no one can tell you how wonderful it feels to see the fantastic relationship a mare has with her new baby. Do also be aware she may be happy for you to be all over it like a tramp on a kipper, but equally may be a bit foal proud and possessive, and sometimes you can't believe this behaviour from your sweet mare, just remember she is doing her job and protecting baby. It usually only lasts a couple of days, but do respect her if she is foal proud, she may insist quite seriously that you stay away.

Oh goodness me, I'm loving this. I'm re living my first foaling through your experience.

I know everyone is focused on Tessy and the foal, and I am keen to hear the good news, but I really can't wait to hear how you feel after experiencing it all. 
I know it was initially a shock and not what you wanted at all, but you have accepted it and dealt with the situation superbly and your heart will burst with joy once the little horror is here.
		
Click to expand...

Ah they are fab these ladies up the road  They breed PRE beautiful spanish horses and they are so in tune with them  We are very lucky they will help ! Oh i wouldn't blame her for being foal proud like you say that's her job as a mum  we shall take each day as it comes and go at their pace .. we are in no hurry  Im excited now, but will no doubt burst into tears at sight of foal 



sussexbythesea said:



			I really hope tonight is the night when one becomes two.

I'm so excited I just can't hide it  

Mind you I'm going to miss checking umpteen times a day for news so will have to have daily updates on foal antics and development instead 

Click to expand...

Me too ! im excited now  i can post videos now so you can suffer the nail biting anxiousness of watching the little terror tear about on those twiggy legs



cheeryplatypus said:



			Good luck 

Click to expand...

Thank you 



Mrs B said:



			I hope all goes smoothly - good luck Tessy and Abbi (and Baby Bear) 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much


----------



## Marydoll (20 April 2013)

Good luck tessy and hang in there Abbi,try not to worry it happens every day, but its so special when it happens to you


----------



## sav123 (20 April 2013)

Yet another one who's been lurking for the last couple of hundred pages but is now getting very ridiculously over-excited!

Abbie, you have been amazing through all of this.  As well as this thread being a record of MiniT's pre-life experiences, it is also a tribute to you personally that you have captured everyone's imaginations and so many people are following it and supporting you every step of the way.

Hopefully we'll have the patter of tiny hooves by the morning.

COME ON TESSY!!!


----------



## ludlow (20 April 2013)

Another lurker coming out of the woodwork!  I have to confess to logging on several times a day to check for news..its like a mini-soap!  I have everything crossed for you and Tessy..and of course the very eagerly anticipated mini-T.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Good luck tessy and hang in there Abbi,try not to worry it happens every day, but its so special when it happens to you 

Click to expand...

Thank you  very true ! it will be amazing 



Daydream Dolly said:



			Good luck Abs !
Your H&H family will be here all night supporting you  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  i am so grateful for every ones support keeps me ticking over  xx


----------



## kat2290 (20 April 2013)

When's the next check please? 

Do we get piccies tonight or have I already missed them?


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (20 April 2013)

I have been lurking too - so near to 300k views! I check in morning and night, and was convinced baby would come last night when you said she was grumpy!

You need a Tessy-Cam!!


----------



## Shanny_mare (20 April 2013)

Hurry up Tessy Bear! Too exciting for words!

Hope all goes well Abbie


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



*Day 16 ? I think*

Dear my HHO aunties would someone please come and adopt me before i die from social suicide. That feeding machine that always panics about everything decided to give me a groom in the sun. All was fine with that i have to look my best for the two boys next door but who wouldn't find my mustache and Mr T hair attractive ? P.l.e.a.s.e

Until she decided to put this thing on me: 






I don't mind where you keep me i don't eat much, dont poo a lot... and I am excellent at being a "pain in the arse " whatever that is  Buy one get one free deal ?

But yes Tessy was covered in flies  Especially here Boobies but i didnt think it would be a good idea at all to put fly stuff round there incase foal came ? was the right decision ??? 











And finally to show you how much she has bagged up over 2 days:





Click to expand...

Todays update you missed it ^^


----------



## Hexx (20 April 2013)

Good luck for tonight (if it is tonight).  Will be logging on tomorrow morning first thing to check the news - very excited, but probably not as excited as you!!!


----------



## ruger (20 April 2013)

Just wanted to wish you both good luck and let you know we are behind you. 
I have been avidly watching this thread from the start and have actually just cancelled a night out so I don't miss anything!
X


----------



## katastrophykat (20 April 2013)

Awwww, I can't wait for foalie pics!!


----------



## freckles22uk (20 April 2013)

Still logging in here from Spain and watching the thread... 

I know what its like waiting for a foal, Ive had one come early 'Moonshine' (never saw him born) ... and Harley was late (typical for him) its exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time..

hope it all goes well, when she decides to drop...


----------



## Megibo (20 April 2013)

Oh oodles of good luck! Think it's going to be soon! Come on Mumma bear and mini T


----------



## putasocinit (20 April 2013)

The water bucket thing, not sure if you have seen a foal being born but the mare sometimes turns around in a circle with foalie half hanging out, you dont want the water bucket anywhere without some protection in front of it, in fact i would worry in case foalie landed on the bale of straw then either fell in to the bucket or on the correct side of the bale, so worrying, could you hang a bucket up from a tie up chain maybe.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Hexx said:



			Good luck for tonight (if it is tonight).  Will be logging on tomorrow morning first thing to check the news - very excited, but probably not as excited as you!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you   I am excited 



ruger said:



			Just wanted to wish you both good luck and let you know we are behind you. 
I have been avidly watching this thread from the start and have actually just cancelled a night out so I don't miss anything!
X
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you  you have not have you ?



katastrophykat said:



			Awwww, I can't wait for foalie pics!!
		
Click to expand...

Foalie should be cute 



freckles22uk said:



			Still logging in here from Spain and watching the thread... 

I know what its like waiting for a foal, Ive had one come early 'Moonshine' (never saw him born) ... and Harley was late (typical for him) its exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time..

hope it all goes well, when she decides to drop...
		
Click to expand...

Moonshine i love it  Thank you



Megibo said:



			Oh oodles of good luck! Think it's going to be soon! Come on Mumma bear and mini T 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely,


----------



## Holly Hocks (20 April 2013)

I got really quite excited when I saw the number of posts and thought she must have had the foal........and now I'm disappointed again....FGS hurry up!!


----------



## Fools Motto (20 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			The water bucket thing, not sure if you have seen a foal being born but the mare sometimes turns around in a circle with foalie half hanging out, you dont want the water bucket anywhere without some protection in front of it, in fact i would worry in case foalie landed on the bale of straw then either fell in to the bucket or on the correct side of the bale, so worrying, could you hang a bucket up from a tie up chain maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Or if you have a (feed) bucket that hangs over the door, clean it and use it for water?
But, if not don't panic, just squish a bucket into the corner, - handles away or not at all. Bank up straw to it. If she doesn't foal, then you can keep an eye on topping it up/cleaning it out, and if she does pop - and you are there, you can take it out while foaling, and put it back after! I've seen most foalings with water buckets in situ,and no problems. The mares at the stud have fixed managers for feed, hay and water. Lovely when they poo in them!!


----------



## Dustygirl (20 April 2013)

So exciting, can wait too see a fluffy little foal. Good luck. xxx


----------



## Tangled (20 April 2013)

I've been lurking since the start, and been checking every day for your updates.

I'm so excited!! Good luck to you and your beautiful Tessy Bear!! X


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Thanks everyone  parents home finally so if she goes at least mum is here


----------



## BigBayLump (20 April 2013)

Hi tessyBear,  I'm another who's been lurking on this thread since the begining, getting more and more excited for you and TB. It's just a lovely story, and so likeably told.

I'm not really one for joining lots of forums, but had to sign up to wish the both of you all the best.


----------



## bignosesmum (20 April 2013)

I was waiting for that crease to dissappear from between the boobies and finally it has 
So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indie999 (20 April 2013)

Good luck we are hoping soon and I would be in a sleeping bag by the door!! Just in case! Fingers crossed it will be soon....am a follower too.


----------



## babymare (20 April 2013)

Come on tess lets have a baby.hugs to your mummy to x


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

bignosesmum said:



			I was waiting for that crease to dissappear from between the boobies and finally it has 
So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know finally  


BigBayLump said:



			Hi tessyBear,  I'm another who's been lurking on this thread since the begining, getting more and more excited for you and TB. It's just a lovely story, and so likeably told.

I'm not really one for joining lots of forums, but had to sign up to wish the both of you all the best.
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you lovely  x



indie999 said:



			Good luck we are hoping soon and I would be in a sleeping bag by the door!! Just in case! Fingers crossed it will be soon....am a follower too.
		
Click to expand...

Eeek with all those mozzys about no chance  thank you for the support x



babymare said:



			Come on tess lets have a baby.hugs to your mummy to x
		
Click to expand...

We need one ! Thank you so much x


----------



## mynutmeg (20 April 2013)

indie999 said:



			Good luck we are hoping soon and I would be in a sleeping bag by the door!! Just in case! Fingers crossed it will be soon....am a follower too.
		
Click to expand...

When my mare is almost there I intend to camp in the next door stable  If it's good enough for the horse to sleep on should be good enough for me


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 April 2013)

So exciting, I have been out all day and have just got in and its all happening. Looking forward to beautiful baby photos in the morning. Good luck OP with the foaling and you'll have a fantastic filly?? by the morning.


----------



## bumper (20 April 2013)

Also lurking ...excited now!! Good luck


----------



## jlh (20 April 2013)

My regular twenty minute checks have now developed into ten minutes. I just can't leave this thread. Can't wait to see pics of the foal.


----------



## rainer (20 April 2013)

Refresh refresh refresh  that is what I'm doing xx good luck to u all


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 April 2013)

Just had to check before film starts!!!!! 

Am really excited and mum has given me permission to wake her up when we get home if she has foaled and no one wakes mum up unless its important!


----------



## Sven (20 April 2013)

Is it really time to cheer
Is the Tessy BOGOF here?


----------



## seagull (20 April 2013)

Yet another lurker coming out of the shadows!  Wishing you the very best of luck.  And how exciting it is   I cant stop checking every couple of hours. You are doing really well so far.

I would also like to say how informative your thread is.  We are also waiting on a first foal so Im glued to this thread.  My OH has experienced brood mares and foaling but not me, so I am now a mine of information, hes very impressed 

Fingers crossed it will be tonight.


----------



## Spring Feather (20 April 2013)

Colostrum is very sticky and honey coloured and tastes sweet.  If you rub it between your fingers and thumb it will go very tacky and your fingers will stick together.  I'm not sure if I've seen the most recent pictures or not as too many posts on here and not enough time to scour them lol but the last piccy I saw of her it looks like she may have a day or so to go still.  If there's an updated picture which shows futher changes then maybe she'll go sooner.  I'm pleased to read you are not withholding water from her, she needs her usual access to water as you don't want any added complications of colic at a time like this.


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

Abbie - you know that you're going to have to do daily updates also when the baby does come, how will we cope otherwise ;-)


----------



## debsg (20 April 2013)

Oooh I'm all excited now!! 
The very best of luck to you and Tessy. I shalltry to stay awake but just finished 3 nights at work so I might well crash out! Phone next to the bed tho', so I can check the thread if I wake up 
My surprise foal is 6 now, but I will never forget the day she was born and the subsequent months watching her grow up. It's a fantastic experience. Enjoy every minute xxx
We are rooting for you Tessy!


----------



## beh (20 April 2013)

Another serial lurker, best of luck. It's so exciting to keep reading the updates of her getting closer and closer!


----------



## PippiPony (20 April 2013)

Pleased your folks are back.
Fingers crossed
x


----------



## Love2ride (20 April 2013)

Lurker alert here - I've been checking everytime I log on so thought I'd just wish you the best of luck. Getting very excited can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Love (20 April 2013)

Hjlfgklfhhljg exciteeeed!!!

(Just realised my post is nothing but useless but wanted to let everyone know  )


----------



## Toffee44 (20 April 2013)

Just to post still lurking!!!


----------



## lelly (20 April 2013)

Had to post, been checking daily. Good luck with your foaling. It a very exciting time when foal is born you will love it.   X


----------



## mynutmeg (20 April 2013)

I think I'm almost as excited about Tessy's foal as I am about Roo's foal


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Hello everyone 
Third check for tonight done going to leave her a larger time gap now so not disturbing her as much possible till half 11  

No real change she is quite warm but has eaten some of her hay


----------



## LittleGinger (20 April 2013)

Go Tessy! Go Tessy! 

Don't know how (if??) you're going to sleep tonight, Abbie! This is like Christmas!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

LittleGinger said:



			Go Tessy! Go Tessy! 

Don't know how (if??) you're going to sleep tonight, Abbie! This is like Christmas!
		
Click to expand...

I wont be... the plan is to sleep tomorrow morning till 2:30pm half an hour before i go with my mum to give the Thoroughbreds owners a lesson on her


----------



## freckles22uk (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hello everyone 
Third check for tonight done going to leave her a larger time gap now so not disturbing her as much possible till half 11  

No real change she is quite warm but has eaten some of her hay
		
Click to expand...

Being warm can be a sign, my mare went very hot to the touch 30 mins before she foaled.. I was always going out checking,  then I got cctv.... and used to lay in bed watching...lol


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			Being warm can be a sign, my mare went very hot to the touch 30 mins before she foaled.. I was always going out checking,  then I got cctv.... and used to lay in bed watching...lol
		
Click to expand...

I'd end up falling asleep  As soon as i am in bed that's it hence why my ipod alarm is on loud and on the otherside of the room so i *have* to get up


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (20 April 2013)

I wish there was a way of getting HHO to do some kinda special alert email for extra special events. Something that sends a text or something to people who have subscribed to a thread when a secret key word or phrase appears.


----------



## DJ (20 April 2013)

**Sqqqquuuuuuuueeeeeeeeee**  .... super duper proper excited on your behalf !!!


Oh i hope she has this little one tonight now ......


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (20 April 2013)

Trust me, you get one of those camera's and you don't fall asleep. It's so addicting! And forget once the baby arrives. Night time viewing sorted. Honestly when the foals started living out full time it was so depressing. 

At any rate, you're close! It will be fine.

Terri


----------



## MiniMilton (20 April 2013)

This thread brings me back so many memories of my beloved mare foaling. The boobie etc pics are hilarious. I had forgotten that I was the same when my mare foaled years ago. Then one day I was sorting old pics on the computer and stumbled upon vulva pics and I was thinking wtf! It's so nice to know I wasn't a complete oddball 

Best of luck! Hopefully Tessy will get her act together tonight


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (20 April 2013)

As far as "milking the mare", you are not doing her any harm checking. I checked all my mare's this way. Nobody failed an IgG test. People need to relax a bit. Also missed the part about water being withheld. Where the heck did that come from? Thankfully you're giving her water.

Ok, hold tight.

Terri


----------



## ShadowHunter (20 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I'd end up falling asleep  As soon as i am in bed that's it hence why my ipod alarm is on loud and on the otherside of the room so i *have* to get up
		
Click to expand...

Why has no one told me about this!! the best idea ever, and considering i really really hate my alarm noise i'd make me get out of bed 

Good luck for tonight, hope to see MiniT when i get up in the morning


----------



## ridefast (20 April 2013)

Come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy... anything yet?


----------



## NativePonyLover (20 April 2013)

Oooh, how exciting! Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer! 

P.S Putting the alarm clock the other side of the room, does nothing for me - I'm great at getting out of bed, turning it off and going back to bed in about 30 seconds! I had to buy a super loud alarm clock & put it downstairs ... in addition to my regular alarm and two on my phone!


----------



## Racergirl (20 April 2013)

Off to bed now, definately not interested enough to be checking through the night if I wake up, no siree..... 

Come on tessy


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Misanda said:



			I wish there was a way of getting HHO to do some kinda special alert email for extra special events. Something that sends a text or something to people who have subscribed to a thread when a secret key word or phrase appears.
		
Click to expand...

 Some how i doubt they would do that 



daisysp8 said:



			**Sqqqquuuuuuuueeeeeeeeee**  .... super duper proper excited on your behalf !!!


Oh i hope she has this little one tonight now ...... 






Click to expand...

 me too !



Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Trust me, you get one of those camera's and you don't fall asleep. It's so addicting! And forget once the baby arrives. Night time viewing sorted. Honestly when the foals started living out full time it was so depressing. 

At any rate, you're close! It will be fine.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

I bet it's interesting to watch them 



minimilton said:



			This thread brings me back so many memories of my beloved mare foaling. The boobie etc pics are hilarious. I had forgotten that I was the same when my mare foaled years ago. Then one day I was sorting old pics on the computer and stumbled upon vulva pics and I was thinking wtf! It's so nice to know I wasn't a complete oddball 

Best of luck! Hopefully Tessy will get her act together tonight
		
Click to expand...

Another horse perv  thank you x



Equilibrium Ireland said:



			As far as "milking the mare", you are not doing her any harm checking. I checked all my mare's this way. Nobody failed an IgG test. People need to relax a bit. Also missed the part about water being withheld. Where the heck did that come from? Thankfully you're giving her water.

Ok, hold tight.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is good to hear  I got the hang of it eventually  I would never under any circumstance remove her water it's not fair on Tess  
x


Holly_H. said:



			Why has no one told me about this!! the best idea ever, and considering i really really hate my alarm noise i'd make me get out of bed 

Good luck for tonight, hope to see MiniT when i get up in the morning 

Click to expand...

Its great i have to drag myself up  thank you!



ridefast said:



			Come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy come on tessy... anything yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope nothing yet i am afraid 



NativePonyLover said:



			Oooh, how exciting! Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer! 

P.S Putting the alarm clock the other side of the room, does nothing for me - I'm great at getting out of bed, turning it off and going back to bed in about 30 seconds! I had to buy a super loud alarm clock & put it downstairs ... in addition to my regular alarm and two on my phone! 

Click to expand...

Oh dear god ! Your family must love you in the morning


----------



## Joeyjojo (20 April 2013)

Another lurker just wanting to say absolute best of luck to Abbie and Tessy! This is such a wonderful thread to read - everyone being so helpful and supportive. I've been checking in daily from the start and am now on holiday but thank god the hotel's wifi covers the beach! TB updates from the sun and sand


----------



## Supertrooper (20 April 2013)

Right I'm off to bed, I will be thinking of you A. I'll check during the night for updates xx

T - if you could not push baby out until after 12am that would be awesome cause then your baby and I can share birthdays xx


----------



## Once was lost (20 April 2013)

Now I feel like I have got to know Tess these past few weeks and I can't help but think she is playing everybody for a game tonight!
Now your folks are home and everyone is all set and exited she is going to bed down for the night with a smile and wait until nobody is looking to foal!
I have my money on fifteen minutes after you and your Mum leave to go and see the tb tomorrow! She is a little minx that Tessy bear! 
Take care Abbie, you are doing fantastically x


----------



## Fools Motto (20 April 2013)

If it is any consolation I'm on foal watch, 2 mares who, by mare standards are playing 'their' game.  One should have foaled a few days ago, and the other is due tomorrow.. (so far, all I get is box walking and farting!)
I've got my bets on Tessy first!


----------



## hoggedmane (20 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Right I'm off to bed, I will be thinking of you A. I'll check during the night for updates xx

T - if you could not push baby out until after 12am that would be awesome cause then your baby and I can share birthdays xx
		
Click to expand...

This - and my daughters birthday too.


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			This! Please dont withhold water  If you are concerned you can take the water out whilst foalie learns to stand 

Click to expand...

Someone else said that D i wouldnt dare do that ! IMHO its cruel to the mare she drinks her water over night well 90% of it wouldnt ever remove it 



Daydream Dolly said:



			Abbie has'nt said anything about water !!!!!! 

Click to expand...

This ^^  x



Once was lost said:



			Now I feel like I have got to know Tess these past few weeks and I can't help but think she is playing everybody for a game tonight!
Now your folks are home and everyone is all set and exited she is going to bed down for the night with a smile and wait until nobody is looking to foal!
I have my money on fifteen minutes after you and your Mum leave to go and see the tb tomorrow! She is a little minx that Tessy bear! 
Take care Abbie, you are doing fantastically x
		
Click to expand...

Oh i bet she will  you have her sussed out  Thank you !x



Fools Motto said:



			If it is any consolation I'm on foal watch, 2 mares who, by mare standards are playing 'their' game.  One should have foaled a few days ago, and the other is due tomorrow.. (so far, all I get is box walking and farting!)
I've got my bets on Tessy first!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant  they enjoy messing us about


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (20 April 2013)

C'mon Tessssssss!!!


----------



## Bertolie (20 April 2013)

Final check before bed.  First thing I do in the morning is check to see if Tessy has popped that foal out! 

Glad to hear that your parents are back and you have your mum for support IF Tessy decides tonights the night.  Good luck xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 April 2013)

Abbie, what are you, like 17? Reading through your responses and postings, I have to so you are a super mature young lady compared to the 17 year olds I know from work!!

I hope Madame foals tonight so you have tomorrow to play!


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Abbie, what are you, like 17? Reading through your responses and postings, I have to so you are a super mature young lady compared to the 17 year olds I know from work!!

I hope Madame foals tonight so you have tomorrow to play!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you my friends call me the little old lady of the group 

So do i and im afraid HHO will get foal pic overload and a video of course !


----------



## nicolenlolly (20 April 2013)

Good evening fellow HHO aunties  I stayed away today as it was my dragon in law's birthday and we were expected to attend various boring things. Now everyone is in bed so I can sit here and lurk...this is going to be a long half hour til checking time!
Abbie i just wanted to say thank you, this is the most excitement I have had for a year when it was guess when my human baby would be ready to make an appearance-babies eh?! So demanding!lol


----------



## tessybear (20 April 2013)

nicolenlolly said:



			Good evening fellow HHO aunties  I stayed away today as it was my dragon in law's birthday and we were expected to attend various boring things. Now everyone is in bed so I can sit here and lurk...this is going to be a long half hour til checking time!
Abbie i just wanted to say thank you, this is the most excitement I have had for a year when it was guess when my human baby would be ready to make an appearance-babies eh?! So demanding!lol
		
Click to expand...

I think the guessing and waiting is half the fun  although im sure a human baby was slightly more exciting


----------



## nicolenlolly (20 April 2013)

I would say only marginally more exciting and I will, I am sure, get shot down in flames as a bad mum but a little cute bundle of fluffy foalie is so much cuter than a bald screaming winston Churchill look-a-like!!! 
Love my baby to bits but a foal is another level of cuteness...and it doesn't vom down your shoulder every time it's fed so it wins hands down ha ha!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (20 April 2013)

Good luck Abbie if it is tonight! I think you're coping so well with all this, a wonderful inspiration!  Well done for doing so well! I hope Tessy's foaling goes smoothly when it happens!  xx


----------



## Con234 (20 April 2013)

Another lurker here...just wanted to say good luck to you and the gorgous Tessybear. I love your posts and its such a wonderful story and Tessybear is so lucky to have found you I look after her and MiniT. You will have to continue with updates on MiniT as she grows up. 

Come on Tessy! Hoping to see pics of foalie in the morning


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (20 April 2013)

Babe will be here before you know it, the waiting always seems to be forever when you want it to be now  I check in daily for a nosy, sending foaling vibes


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 April 2013)

Right just got in and Tessy WHERE'S THAT FOALIE?!?!  


By thd way GI Joe......wait till its on tv, its bit as good as the advert! It's a good thing we have that unlimited card.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 April 2013)

*not as good.....half asleep


----------



## darli (20 April 2013)

Another lurker coming out of the wood work just wanted to wish you well and thank you for a wonderful thread - been hooked from the beginning.


----------



## Liath (20 April 2013)

Foals are so last week... I'm going to find something else to get addicted to and excited about now... Might check this thread next month or next year... Or in another half an hour!!


----------



## Calcyle (21 April 2013)

There was meant to be a check at 23.30... no update yet... ?????


----------



## Strawbz (21 April 2013)

Awww Tessy you look as gorgeous as usual 

You are coping amazingly well Abbie and I'm glad to hear your folks are home now. I hope all the other things you have going on are settling down a bit too.

And this pic is wonderful. Wow!  Abbie I hope your nails are surviving because I think mine would be stumps by now!



tessybear said:



*Day 16 ? I think*
And finally to show you how much she has bagged up over 2 days:





Click to expand...


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (21 April 2013)

Come on Tessy...!!!! *sends contraction vibes*


----------



## Strawbz (21 April 2013)

Oh gosh, sending easy foaling thoughts just in case! 11.30 seems a long time ago! 



tessybear said:



			Hello everyone 
Third check for tonight done going to leave her a larger time gap now so not disturbing her as much possible till half 11  

No real change she is quite warm but has eaten some of her hay
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

Maybe Abbie is getting a bit of sleep..??? She must be knackered x


----------



## debsg (21 April 2013)

Just peeking in quickly  no foal? Back to sleep zzzzzzzz


----------



## platypus (21 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Maybe Abbie is getting a bit of sleep..??? She must be knackered x
		
Click to expand...

I think she said somewhere her internet only comes back on at half 7-maybe goes off and she cant update us?


----------



## bumper (21 April 2013)

I'm still here.....yawnnnnn......it's gripping!!


----------



## Strawbz (21 April 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by SatansLittleHelper  
Maybe Abbie is getting a bit of sleep..??? She must be knackered x
		
Click to expand...




platypus said:



			I think she said somewhere her internet only comes back on at half 7-maybe goes off and she cant update us?
		
Click to expand...

Of course, very sensible 

I'm over excited because it is a weekend night and I think Tess will have her foal by morning


----------



## platypus (21 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			Of course, very sensible 

I'm over excited because it is a weekend night and I think Tess will have her foal by morning 

Click to expand...

Me too, Hope everything goes well for all 3 of them


----------



## nicolenlolly (21 April 2013)

Here is hoping that no news is good news  come on TB it is certainly time now lovely to show us what you have been cooking  hope all is going smoothly Abbie xx


----------



## Racergirl (21 April 2013)

I hope it's this easy to wake up when it's my turn to be on foal watch........  

Everything crossed!!


----------



## Racergirl (21 April 2013)

I hope it's this easy to wake up when it's my turn to be on foal watch........  

Everything crossed!!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (21 April 2013)

Bleary 5.30 am check. Not that I'm obsessed or anything...


----------



## Carefreegirl (21 April 2013)

Morning 

Only got up to let the dogs out and find myself just checking in !

Morning everybody. No news so I'm going back to my bed for a couple of hours Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Marydoll (21 April 2013)

Just a wee check in, im wondering if there might be some baby feet making an appearance,  soon to be followed by a cute wee foalie


----------



## Beentheredonethat (21 April 2013)

I've been lurking from the start. Got to leave soon for a 2 hour drive to show, judging all day, 2 hour drive back, and no internet access until I get home. Aaaaargh! C'mon Tessie.


----------



## JenJ (21 April 2013)

Here's hoping!


----------



## debsg (21 April 2013)

Aaaaagh! Can't sleep for thinking about Tessy!!!!


----------



## Lulwind (21 April 2013)

Morning all.  First check of the day


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

Checking in


----------



## meandmrblue (21 April 2013)

Checking in too


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 April 2013)

Checking in, just woke up.....how's she doing?


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (21 April 2013)

Checking in, really thought foalie would be here this morning.


----------



## Dustygirl (21 April 2013)

Checking in! xx


----------



## OldNag (21 April 2013)

Checking in too .....


----------



## katastrophykat (21 April 2013)

Checking in from Scotland where I'm about to explain to the friend I'm staying with why I woke up, leapt out of bed and came on here first!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 April 2013)

Nothing?  

Glad I didn't bother getting up early to check, talk about dragging it out Tessy!


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

Morning all.....just checking in!


----------



## ellis9905 (21 April 2013)

Just passing by........ The fact I've logged on her before properly waking up and my cuppa and before actually seeing to my own pony probably makes me just a little bit obsessed with checking in !


----------



## Caballito (21 April 2013)

Morning. Any news......?


----------



## rainer (21 April 2013)

Checking in  any news? X


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (21 April 2013)

Haven't checked for a while, saw it was nearly 300,000 views and thought "THERE MUST BE  A FOAL!!" But  Come on Tessy, we're STILL waiting


----------



## Cheiro1 (21 April 2013)

Any news TB?


----------



## Racergirl (21 April 2013)

Can't believe this is my 4th check of the day already - Im going to need some sort of therapy when all these BOGOF foals have appeared!!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (21 April 2013)

ellis9905 said:



			Just passing by........ The fact I've logged on her before properly waking up and my cuppa and before actually seeing to my own pony probably makes me just a little bit obsessed with checking in !
		
Click to expand...

At least I fed, turned out and mucked out mine before coming on here, don't feel so mad now. Thankyou


----------



## PolarSkye (21 April 2013)

Oh no - I didn't check in here at 1.30, 3.30, 5.30 a.m. . . . whistles innocently . . . but I am checking in now   Morning Abbie - is there a wee foal?


----------



## Dizzy socks (21 April 2013)

Just checking up on progress


----------



## bignosesmum (21 April 2013)

I have a real gut feeling that there is a foal


----------



## ralph and maverick (21 April 2013)

Morning all, could there be a little Mini T this morning? I do hope so!
Right, now I've checked in, better get myself a coffee!


----------



## janei (21 April 2013)

Mornin thought I wud join the mornin checkin in crew lol. Any news????


----------



## indie999 (21 April 2013)

Was expecting???? a bessy bear but???? am wondering if up all night that Abby is in bed? 

Nice day here for a foal...come on we are rooting for you both or three?


----------



## Lulwind (21 April 2013)

Very quiet from Abbie.  Hopefully she is taking loads of photos


----------



## moodymare123 (21 April 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## Caballito (21 April 2013)

The suspense is too much! I need to go and have a shower, but I can't leave the computer!


----------



## rainer (21 April 2013)

Checking in again  not saying its only the 2nd time tho


----------



## mynutmeg (21 April 2013)

Morning all - here's hoping for good news today 



nicolenlolly said:



			I would say only marginally more exciting and I will, I am sure, get shot down in flames as a bad mum but a little cute bundle of fluffy foalie is so much cuter than a bald screaming winston Churchill look-a-like!!! 
Love my baby to bits but a foal is another level of cuteness...and it doesn't vom down your shoulder every time it's fed so it wins hands down ha ha!
		
Click to expand...

LOL this is so true!!!!


----------



## SuperCoblet (21 April 2013)

Come on Tessy... You have to have popped out a foal by now


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

Omg this is about the 50th time Ive checked  C'mon Tessy...!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (21 April 2013)

Can't hang on any longer, MUST get to the yard, Abbie is a bit late on parade this morning so hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Langley11 (21 April 2013)

Another lurker - been checking in every day (well several times a day). I KNOW I'm going to cry when I see the photos. Think I could cry just thinking about it! Am very hopeful for news this morning


----------



## Hexx (21 April 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Toffee44 (21 April 2013)

Horses out and mucked out is there a little T we need to know Abbie


----------



## BlairandAzria (21 April 2013)

Just checking in


----------



## Asha (21 April 2013)

Now totally hooked. Come on any news ??


----------



## indie999 (21 April 2013)

Ok I am obsessed now...2nd time just in case. No horse so I had better take my hound dog out now as he is wondering what I am doing looking very fed up with me. Off laptop...til later(um wonder how long I can hold out for)?


----------



## scardycat (21 April 2013)

Yet another lurker checking in, hope the lateness of Abbi`s report means there`s some great news coming!


----------



## touchstone (21 April 2013)

I've been checking in and not posting - fingers crossed it's soon!


----------



## Clannad48 (21 April 2013)

Morning all, just checking in. I was sure there would be a foal by now


----------



## DipseyDeb (21 April 2013)

Been lurking on this thread for a while....now can't help but join in....


----------



## WelshD (21 April 2013)

It may be like yesterday when Abbie unhurriedly mucked out and wandered around in the sunshine whistling before she gave us an update

......or worse, she is a teen so could be still in bed! 

Fingers crossed she is having foal cuddles


----------



## weesophz (21 April 2013)

happy sunday morning fellow tessy fans! hoping for news of a foalie today..


----------



## RaYandFinn (21 April 2013)

I can't cope with the suspense! Will someone tell me what's going on!!


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (21 April 2013)

Just checking in - for the 4th time today! X


----------



## NativePonyLover (21 April 2013)

Any news?! X


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

I even dreamt about foals last night lol....we need this foal...!!!!!


----------



## Emilieu (21 April 2013)

Foal? Foal? FOAL?????


----------



## Mrs C (21 April 2013)

Eeeeek I cant stop checking!!!


----------



## kat2290 (21 April 2013)

I'm thinking there was either lots of developments last night and Abbie is tired/having a lie in before update....OR!!!....the foal is here!!!

Hope it's the latter


----------



## weesophz (21 April 2013)

cmon abbie!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (21 April 2013)

Any news?!


----------



## PippiPony (21 April 2013)

Second check.
Fingers crossed for some news soon


----------



## morrismob (21 April 2013)

Morning all from Solihull. Foal ???


----------



## ShadowHunter (21 April 2013)

First time i've been on before Abbie!
Hope its good news


----------



## Liath (21 April 2013)

Hmmm... I have a feeling Abbie has no news and is currently sound asleep having been on foal watch all night!


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (21 April 2013)

Did Abbie not mention she was planning to sleep in given her mum was back last night?


----------



## zigzag (21 April 2013)

She has no right to sleep in when we want news lol


----------



## Shanny_mare (21 April 2013)

Late checking in this morning - was sure there'd be some news 

Come on Tessy Bear


----------



## MrsMozart (21 April 2013)

I'm not really checking in...


----------



## Coblover63 (21 April 2013)

Liath said:



			Hmmm... I have a feeling Abbie has no news and is currently sound asleep having been on foal watch all night!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.... and a disappointed Abbie at that!


----------



## redmone (21 April 2013)

Must......stop......refreshing this page.....


----------



## jojo5 (21 April 2013)

Ok i give in ...... Have been lurking all this time as Abbie had so many posts to answer but now i have to 'fess up - am checking every time i pass my ipad!!!!!!  Am guessing she is duvet-hugging??


----------



## weesophz (21 April 2013)

lalalaaa


----------



## Miss Horse lover (21 April 2013)

I'm not checking again honest lol the suspense is killing me I've even had my friend asking if she's had foaly this morning  and my oh has got orders to keep checking my ipad in case I miss it while doing other things       Hurry up tessy bear xxxxx


----------



## Clannad48 (21 April 2013)

I am having problems posting this morning, hope Abbie is not having the same problem.


----------



## rainer (21 April 2013)

I'm soo not checking again for the hundredth time  x hope u+tess r ok abbie


----------



## trottingon (21 April 2013)

I'm also an avid checker but haven't posted yet
.....could Abbie be late posting this morning because she's too busy playing with the new foal?????


----------



## HollyWoozle (21 April 2013)

The suspense is killing me! Fingers crossed everything is OK.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (21 April 2013)

Hope everything's ok


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

This is like some kind of torture


----------



## PippiPony (21 April 2013)

Check in number 3 .........


----------



## PollyP (21 April 2013)

STILL no foalie?!? C'mon Tessy!! X


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Oh gOd sorry everyone I was asleep having got up all night  no foal again disappointed and tired


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooo 
But at least you have had some much needed sleep


----------



## janei (21 April 2013)

Aw bless ya x but do reckon today cud b the day the suns shinin in kincs si c'mon tessy x


----------



## janei (21 April 2013)

Sorry lincs lol


----------



## amage (21 April 2013)

Abbie I think it's time for drastic action...stand and squeeze her head till pressure is too much and out pops foalie


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

I was planning on buying a giant plunger from B+Q and plungering it out


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 April 2013)

Its got to be today! its my birthday and the Queens so a lovely piebald colt WILL be born today!!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (21 April 2013)

Oh bless you Abbie.  Glad you have got some sleep though!


----------



## Jools2345 (21 April 2013)

We did that for weeks (6 of them!) when my friends mare had her BOGOF (who she sold as a yearling and bought back as a 2yr old-she is now 6 and has been backed in the last 4-5 months)

then i missed it, well i arrived to see foal hit the floor (just), she had her at tea time busiest time on the yard, as everyone expected a nightime foal and there was a big note and tape to stop everyone leering over the stable door all the time she was in as she was getting stressed out with it, it was very nearly missed.


----------



## ralph and maverick (21 April 2013)

Ohhhhh, stamps foot, can't believe still no foal.
Come on tessy!


----------



## Adopter (21 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I was planning on buying a giant plunger from B+Q and plungering it out  

Click to expand...



Don't worry she knows what she is doing and will just give you a lovely surprise when she is ready.  I think she is enjoying all the fuss, why would she want to share it too soon!


----------



## Merrymoles (21 April 2013)

Just waded through the last 10 pages imagining there'd be a foal at the end - doh! Don't be disappointed abi, it will be the most exciting thing ever and worth waiting for!!!


----------



## longdog (21 April 2013)

I have come late to this thread, but am GRIPPED by excitement! Just wanted to share that my mare was 5 days short of 1 year when she finally dropped her foal  
Cheekily, was in PC World yesterday, waiting for some paperwork to be sorted & decided to check up Tessy's progress whilst waiting *looks away whistling innocently* sorry PC World, but it gave me the change to follow this thread from day 1......


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 April 2013)

dont normally log on till evening but am now checking in whenever i get near my laptop......it must be soooooon!!!!!!!   glad you managed to get a bit of sleep, lots of luck for today!!!!!!!


----------



## hoggedmane (21 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Its got to be today! its my birthday and the Queens so a lovely piebald colt WILL be born today!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

and my daughter's 15th!


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 April 2013)

Happy birthday to your daughter, lets hope its going to be mini ts birthday too.


----------



## Supertrooper (21 April 2013)

And it's my birthday too  

Hope you're ok A xxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			And it's my birthday too  

Hope you're ok A xxx
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Supertrooper (21 April 2013)

CT - thanks  how are you doing?


----------



## micki (21 April 2013)

Still no foal . Hopefully we will all see foal pictures soon


----------



## Parachute (21 April 2013)

COME ON TESSY. Oh my God..


----------



## Boxers (21 April 2013)

Just checking in again from my USA hol, and find there is still no foal.

I fully expected her to have him whilst I am away,but I will be home on Weds, so maybe she is waiting for ME to get back to my bit of Lincs!


----------



## FionaM12 (21 April 2013)

Boxers said:



			I fully expected her to have him whilst I am away,but I will be home on Weds, so maybe she is waiting for ME to get back to my bit of Lincs!
		
Click to expand...

Can you come home early then please? It's only fair on the rest of us.


----------



## Parachute (21 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Can you come home early then please? It's only fair on the rest of us. 

Click to expand...

Yes, agreed


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (21 April 2013)

Hope your ok Abbie & have had some sleep x Have fun with tb later....
(wonders if ignoring any imminent happenings will help???? :-D:-D)


----------



## PippiPony (21 April 2013)

Just a quick check ...............


----------



## Clannad48 (21 April 2013)

Off to take my daughter to a lesson, how will I cope being away from the computer ;(


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Hullo all  HAPPY BIRTHDAY  to everyone with a birthday today  hope you are getting spoiled x

*Day 17*

No foal over night  I give up guessing when it's going to happen all i do is set myself up to be let down  foal will come when foal is ready i guess ! Even if it does appear to be huge and slightly worried Tess will struggle 

Todays photos:





















And finally from the start of finding out to now:


----------



## Patterdale (21 April 2013)

Hahahaha Abbie that last one is hilarious!


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Hahahaha Abbie that last one is hilarious! 

Click to expand...

 Couldn't help myself


----------



## ralph and maverick (21 April 2013)

Hahaha page 3 exclusive!!! Love it x


----------



## Carefreegirl (21 April 2013)

Hope she's got herself a good agent


----------



## FionaM12 (21 April 2013)

ralph and maverick said:



			Hahaha page 3 exclusive!!! Love it x
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## PippiPony (21 April 2013)

ralph and maverick said:



			Hahaha page 3 exclusive!!! Love it x
		
Click to expand...

Great, well done


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 April 2013)

If those titties get any bigger Katie Price is going to be taking out an injunction against you!


----------



## Racergirl (21 April 2013)

She looks wonderful - and yes, bubba will come when he/she is ready. (annoyingly for the rest of us!!) 

And of course theres always the "it will come when everyone has given up and isnt interested any more" option, so thats the one Im definately going with. 

Not interested one bit. 

Until about 10 minutes time.... 

then half an hour

and so on...


----------



## suffolkmare (21 April 2013)

What no foal?
Lots of people celebrating birthdays  (enjoy it btw) , but not THE birth-day  we're waiting for! Well not yet, but it is tea time now isn't it and someone mentioned that earlier. Oh and our YO has said Sunday tea time for Penny to foal... no text today yet and I've been dressage scoring since 9.30 and been home a little while. Come on Ladies, both puuuuuushhh together?!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (21 April 2013)

I've been lurking on the thread and I've come to the conclusion that this foaly will never be born  ! Come on foal, the sun is shining outside !


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

ralph and maverick said:



			Hahaha page 3 exclusive!!! Love it x
		
Click to expand...

 couldnt resist it 



Carefreegirl said:



			Hope she's got herself a good agent 

Click to expand...

Yours truly 



Pippipony said:



			Great, well done 

Click to expand...





LittleBlackMule said:



  If those titties get any bigger Katie Price is going to be taking out an injunction against you!
		
Click to expand...

 Katie price better watch out 



Racergirl said:



			She looks wonderful - and yes, bubba will come when he/she is ready. (annoyingly for the rest of us!!) 

And of course theres always the "it will come when everyone has given up and isnt interested any more" option, so thats the one Im definately going with. 

Not interested one bit. 

Until about 10 minutes time.... 

then half an hour

and so on...
		
Click to expand...

Foal ? who cares about those gangly ******s



suffolkmare said:



			What no foal?
Lots of people celebrating birthdays  (enjoy it btw) , but not THE birth-day  we're waiting for! Well not yet, but it is tea time now isn't it and someone mentioned that earlier. Oh and our YO has said Sunday tea time for Penny to foal... no text today yet and I've been dressage scoring since 9.30 and been home a little while. Come on Ladies, both puuuuuushhh together?!
		
Click to expand...

They like to hang onto them ! 



Hoof_Prints said:



			I've been lurking on the thread and I've come to the conclusion that this foaly will never be born  ! Come on foal, the sun is shining outside !
		
Click to expand...

It will come out with a saddle, broken in a rising 4yr old 



Mum just made me laugh, we were putting fly spray on Tess and she dropped the leadrope by accident before exclaiming quick Abbie she is galloping off !Cue us laughing as Mum went to pick the leadrope up she did the fastest waddle i have ever seen over towards the grass

ANNNND the lady who owns the Thouroughbred i ride got on and had a lesson ! So happy for her she got on shaking like a leaf and ended up trotting


----------



## Supertrooper (21 April 2013)

Love the last pic 

I'm definately loosing interest now ;-)


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Love the last pic 

I'm definately loosing interest now ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Me too ! Foals are so last year


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2013)

TessyBear could be the first to feature in the new series "one born sometime.....maybe never?"

good luck though


----------



## OldNag (21 April 2013)

I think Tessy is having you on,  Abbie. She isn't pregnant at all. It's all a cover up for her boob job and wind problem. And she wanted to achieve celeb status. 

You do realise she has appointed Max Clifford and will be selling her story to the highest bidder ....


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (21 April 2013)

I find this all somewhat amusing. Sorry! It's just that I've run through all these emotions myself. No foal, no foal, no foal! When you're at your most deprived she will foal. I remember looking at the camera and listening to my mare snoring and thinking well how nice for you. 

TB you're too funny! Even I'm thinking about this mare all day from the moment I get up til I go to sleep.

Terri


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			TessyBear could be the first to feature in the new series "one born sometime.....maybe never?"

good luck though
		
Click to expand...

 That one made me laugh 

Thank you !



OldNag said:



			I think Tessy is having you on,  Abbie. She isn't pregnant at all. It's all a cover up for her boob job and wind problem. And she wanted to achieve celeb status. 

You do realise she has appointed Max Clifford and will be selling her story to the highest bidder ....
		
Click to expand...

Think you busted her on that one  Next she will start taking drugs/adopt a child from Africa/ have an affair to get back into the press 





Its scary to think we were doing this a few weeks ago:






Baby has already popped its first jump


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			I find this all somewhat amusing. Sorry! It's just that I've run through all these emotions myself. No foal, no foal, no foal! When you're at your most deprived she will foal. I remember looking at the camera and listening to my mare snoring and thinking well how nice for you. 

TB you're too funny! Even I'm thinking about this mare all day from the moment I get up til I go to sleep.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

 It will be when i dont check and bleary eyed i will stumble across the foal 

 Mini T needs to make an appearance so they don't drive everyone insane


----------



## JenHunt (21 April 2013)

if she doesn't foal soon her boobies are going to burst!  poor tessy... come on and push out the little beggar!


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 April 2013)

Has she any other signs?  ie more grumpy than usual, off her food etc.  She must foal soon!


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

JenHunt said:



			if she doesn't foal soon her boobies are going to burst!  poor tessy... come on and push out the little beggar! 

Click to expand...

Alongside her stomach that is almost dragging on the floor !



itsmylife said:



			Has she any other signs?  ie more grumpy than usual, off her food etc.  She must foal soon!
		
Click to expand...

None today she is back to her usual self and eating fine


----------



## PingPongPony (21 April 2013)

I still think she may have got in with a male elephant so we may have a good few months to go still, plus you may have to invest in wheels for her belly as it will get very big


----------



## SuperCoblet (21 April 2013)

Come on tessy! Everyone do the foal dance! Abbie I suggest you do this infont of Tessy, or even better... With her


----------



## zigzag (21 April 2013)

Start riding her again  it might encourage labour lol, pregnant women get told to go walking  lol or bouncing on a ball, go jump a few fences!


----------



## Polos Mum (21 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			Start riding her again 

Click to expand...

Nice idea, they tell pregnant people to go on a trampoline - do they make girths that big ?! 




(PS I am totally joking for those too serious amoung us!)


----------



## dianchi (21 April 2013)

Honestly pretend you don't care!
People stop reading and just as she thinks no ones cares or there is no interest then opppps there's a foal 
I did this two years ago its a bloody pain waiting! But then you get this..........





And it's all worth it!


----------



## amage (21 April 2013)

Sure at this stage she may aswell hang on till we hit the 3000 posts on the thread!!


----------



## indie999 (21 April 2013)

Wow what a beautiful foal...wonderful. Now did you see it born or was it just miraculously delivered via the stork?


----------



## PippiPony (21 April 2013)

Super pic D

Come on Tessy don't subject your poor mum to another sleepless night she meant to be Revising!!!


----------



## ralph and maverick (21 April 2013)

Beautiful foal Dianchi, now young mrs Tessy it's your turn!


----------



## dianchi (21 April 2013)

Believe it or not this was a 9am Sunday foal!
Just when I'd gone home for a shower!

So sleep and shower lots! Oh and best to revise!


----------



## Mariposa (21 April 2013)

No baby Bear yet? Oh Tessy, I thought for sure there would be foal pictures when I logged in this evening


----------



## Megibo (21 April 2013)

Never been so addicted to a thread in my life


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (21 April 2013)

Lol, I'm just going to accept the fact that this foal is never going to be born, and then I'll be surprised when it is


----------



## ibot (21 April 2013)

Hey Abbie how are you doing ?? Tessy god bless you  if its not cooked then!!!!

Much colder here today and wet i think she should wait for a day like oh erm yesterday?!?!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

We are all going to need therapy when this thread is done


----------



## Hetsmum (21 April 2013)

Not logged on since Friday.............sure there was going to be a foalie.......no foalie yet though .  Abbie - you are doing a fantastic job juggling your life at the moment.  You are an inspiration!  Hope you don't have too many more sleepless nights......TB take note!!!


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

SuperCoblet said:



			Come on tessy! Everyone do the foal dance! Abbie I suggest you do this infont of Tessy, or even better... With her 

Click to expand...

Just hope the neighbors don't seem me  Have already witnessed me taking photos of her bits and pieces  



zigzag said:



			Start riding her again  it might encourage labour lol, pregnant women get told to go walking  lol or bouncing on a ball, go jump a few fences!
		
Click to expand...




Polos Mum said:



			Nice idea, they tell pregnant people to go on a trampoline - do they make girths that big ?! 




(PS I am totally joking for those too serious amoung us!)
		
Click to expand...

^^ In reply to both of these we were planning on jumping a 5 bar gate tomorrow ? 



dianchi said:



			Honestly pretend you don't care!
People stop reading and just as she thinks no ones cares or there is no interest then opppps there's a foal 
I did this two years ago its a bloody pain waiting! But then you get this..........





And it's all worth it!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh how cute ! Love the "where am i" look on its little face, all legs sprawled out 



amage said:



			Sure at this stage she may aswell hang on till we hit the 3000 posts on the thread!!
		
Click to expand...

Im sure that is what she is waiting for 



Pippipony said:



			Super pic D

Come on Tessy don't subject your poor mum to another sleepless night she meant to be Revising!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am supposed to be ! Managing to get some stuff done but should probably be doing more 


ralph and maverick said:



			Beautiful foal Dianchi, now young mrs Tessy it's your turn!
		
Click to expand...

It is i might motivat her with that cute pic 


dianchi said:



			Believe it or not this was a 9am Sunday foal!
Just when I'd gone home for a shower!

So sleep and shower lots! Oh and best to revise!
		
Click to expand...

 They pick the best of times



Mariposa said:



			No baby Bear yet? Oh Tessy, I thought for sure there would be foal pictures when I logged in this evening 

Click to expand...

So did i if i am honest 


Megibo said:



			Never been so addicted to a thread in my life
		
Click to expand...





FlaxenPony05 said:



			Lol, I'm just going to accept the fact that this foal is never going to be born, and then I'll be surprised when it is 

Click to expand...

I like that theology i may take it up with you 



ibot said:



			Hey Abbie how are you doing ?? Tessy god bless you  if its not cooked then!!!!

Much colder here today and wet i think she should wait for a day like oh erm yesterday?!?!  

Click to expand...

Hello  not to bad thank you  I know well Wednesday we are supposed to get 17 degrees 


SatansLittleHelper said:



			We are all going to need therapy when this thread is done 

Click to expand...

I will do a foal thread i think but then even i will need therapy


----------



## rainer (21 April 2013)

C,mon tessy I've got a busy day at work tomorrow so will need cheering up! A cute lil coloured foal would do just that


----------



## JenJ (21 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			^^ In reply to both of these we were planning on jumping a 5 bar gate tomorrow ? 

Click to expand...

Don't wait until tomorrow - do it now! Now! Now!


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

rainer said:



			C,mon tessy I've got a busy day at work tomorrow so will need cheering up! A cute lil coloured foal would do just that 

Click to expand...

My day is horrible and busy tomorrow too ! A foalie would make it easier 



JenJ said:



			Don't wait until tomorrow - do it now! Now! Now!
		
Click to expand...

Well we clearly have the scope to do so :






After that we were asked to go and represent England at the next olympics but Tess turned it down for her moddeling career 

( that was heavily pregnant and first time over a jump together i promise we can jump like normal folk )


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

She is sooooo gorgeous..!!!!"


----------



## Supertrooper (21 April 2013)

Tess will pop that baby out and she'll be bouncing off to badminton


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She is sooooo gorgeous..!!!!" 

Click to expand...

Aw thank you lovely  
I agree but then  I'm slightly bias 



Supertrooper said:



			Tess will pop that baby out and she'll be bouncing off to badminton 

Click to expand...

 she needs to find a better Jockey then


----------



## Highlands (21 April 2013)

Dear Tessy..... Please make your mind up cause the weather is changing..... Nice and sunny till weds so sooner rather than later otherwise foalie will need a rug.....


----------



## Marydoll (21 April 2013)

I think Tessy is enjoying all the attention and is going to pop when we least expect it


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Highlands said:



			Dear Tessy..... Please make your mind up cause the weather is changing..... Nice and sunny till weds so sooner rather than later otherwise foalie will need a rug.....
		
Click to expand...

Eeee is it supposed to go down hill ?  I ws enjoying the nice weather 



Marydoll said:



			I think Tessy is enjoying all the attention and is going to pop when we least expect it 

Click to expand...

Oh i know she will and it will be when i am most busiest


----------



## Highlands (21 April 2013)

Colder and abit wet from country file. Normally the better one to watch!


----------



## Natch (21 April 2013)

if foal is a boy will you call it Gus, short for "we thought you are just a gust of fart"?


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

Natch said:



			if foal is a boy will you call it Gus, short for "we thought you are just a gust of fart"? 

Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## FionaM12 (21 April 2013)

Natch said:



			if foal is a boy will you call it Gus, short for "we thought you are just a gust of fart"? 

Click to expand...

Or just Fart?


----------



## JenJ (21 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Or just Fart? 

Click to expand...

I was just about to type this!


----------



## heresannie (21 April 2013)

Anyone else get the feeling hho is gona break with all the people checking this thread lol!! come on stanley, everyones waiting for you


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2013)

I think you should call him Phantom


----------



## myhorsefred (21 April 2013)

Perhaps foalie is shy!


----------



## suffolkmare (21 April 2013)

Well I might be wrong...Penny got everyone thinking her foal was coming today (see "amazing news") , but no further news yet! The race is on tb!
Night night all! Maybe 2 foalies tomorrow???????
The Phantom Fart...


----------



## FionaM12 (21 April 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			The Phantom Fart...

Click to expand...

Genious.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

This is like one of those end of series cliffhangers......only its going on forever..!!!!


----------



## Oldenburg27 (22 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Or just Fart? 

Click to expand...

Or Bart 

Come on baby I have been checking everyday to see if you have arrived


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

Another check up.......


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 April 2013)

Just checking in.

No news?!


----------



## Carefreegirl (22 April 2013)

Sauntering in.......




Sauntering out...........


----------



## MrsMozart (22 April 2013)

G'day all


----------



## katastrophykat (22 April 2013)

Morning all! Bet there's no foal today...


(That reverse psychology does work on horses, doesn't it?!!  )


----------



## Racergirl (22 April 2013)

Second check of the day - practically ignoring things..... 

Morning fellow non tessyfoalwatchers !!!


----------



## Emilieu (22 April 2013)

*peeks*


----------



## ibot (22 April 2013)

Morning all 

Its looking lovely out there today

xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 April 2013)

*looks round corner and whispers* 

Morning all.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (22 April 2013)

I had a dream that she foaled last night. A little bay colt. Let's hope!


----------



## Lulwind (22 April 2013)

Morning.  Only third check on my part of the day


----------



## Sven (22 April 2013)

I really hope this ain't a hoax
Or Tessy's idea of a joke
We've been very patient folk
Someone give that mare a poke!


----------



## tinap (22 April 2013)

We've all been waiting for days on end
For TessyBears foal that the vet said she would send
The young lass Abbie has made loads of new friends
But now its driving us around the bend!


----------



## RaYandFinn (22 April 2013)

*casually drops by...* soooooo what's everyone up to?
Most definitely not waiting for anything...


----------



## cm2581 (22 April 2013)

Oh come on already!!!!


----------



## Clannad48 (22 April 2013)

Just coming in to say Good Morning All, nothing else, just good morning all, leaving now


----------



## Crugeran Celt (22 April 2013)

I will be leaving for work at 7.30 so please Tessy lets have a foal before I leave as I won't be able to check until after 4pm. I may get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## bignosesmum (22 April 2013)

Just passing, not checking or looking for anything...........dont even like feckin horses anymore


----------



## Em123 (22 April 2013)

Morning


----------



## ralph and maverick (22 April 2013)

Not checking for foal, just thought I'd say a good morning to all!!


----------



## PippiPony (22 April 2013)

Good Morning, another nice sunny one here


----------



## OldNag (22 April 2013)

Good morning all. For once I resisted temptation to check in at 5.45.... is there such a thing as Foal Watchers Anonymous? I might need to sign up!


----------



## morrismob (22 April 2013)

Just opened door to say morning all


----------



## CeeBee (22 April 2013)

Morning


----------



## debsg (22 April 2013)

morning!


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2013)

Wonder if I'll have my baby before tessy...???

Morning all!


----------



## BlairandAzria (22 April 2013)

Morning gang  gorgeous day out there!


----------



## Merrymoles (22 April 2013)

Morning all. Not planning to check til next April now


----------



## Cheiro1 (22 April 2013)

Morning, gorgeous day here! Perfect for a new arrival


----------



## meandmrblue (22 April 2013)

Could be in for another week then,come on tessy push


----------



## rainer (22 April 2013)

Good morning all


----------



## janei (22 April 2013)

Mornin any news?????


----------



## HollyWoozle (22 April 2013)

I think I could've got knocked up and had a baby myself by now.  I guess we should respect Tessy for taking her time though, despite the pressure... she's making sure her bubba is baked to perfection.


----------



## Carefreegirl (22 April 2013)

Well I've text Chris Evans for his 'Dont forget' slot so maybe Tessybear will get a mention ?


----------



## Shanny_mare (22 April 2013)

Morning all - no news yet?

Oh well.......


----------



## RockinRudolph (22 April 2013)

I can't believe how often I am checking this thread! 

Come on tessy - we can't take it anymore!


----------



## DJ (22 April 2013)

Marning all !!! 


**wanders orf to pop the kettle on**


----------



## suffolkmare (22 April 2013)

There once was a mare named Tessy
Whose stable was getting quite messy
Her foal must be due
But she won't give a clue
The whole horse world's playing "guessy" 

No news of Penny either!


----------



## benson21 (22 April 2013)

Cant you just squeeze her??!!!


----------



## Miss Horse lover (22 April 2013)

Good morning all, have resisted the urge to check hoping for new!!!! Come on tessy all your aunties want to coo over your bubba xxx


----------



## Flibble (22 April 2013)

Done the horse swept up after farrier bought cat food now will have to vacuum.


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (22 April 2013)

Ok, my money's now on overnight weds or thurs....full moon and lunar Beltane..oops just outed myself as an old hippy...this thread's got a lot to answer for!!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Huge developments over night that i will post pictures of later but she has 100% certainly waxed up ! Looks like frog spawn growing off the end of her teats ! Which have also dropped considerably over night  

She has had runny poo but her eating habbits appeared normal 

Abbie 
x


----------



## Lulwind (22 April 2013)

Cobiau Cymraeg Nadolig said:



			Ok, my money's now on overnight weds or thurs....full moon and lunar Beltane..oops just outed myself as an old hippy...this thread's got a lot to answer for!! 

Click to expand...

Wrong, wrong, wrong

It will be tonight when the Meteor shower takes place.  Foalie's arrival will be greated with a special nature display


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (22 April 2013)

Hooray you replied at the right moment! I was waiting to hear then I can go into uni for my exam at 11! Hopefully wont be late now!


----------



## Pippity (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Huge developments over night that i will post pictures of later but she has 100% certainly waxed up ! Looks like frog spawn growing off the end of her teats ! Which have also dropped considerably over night  

She has had runny poo but her eating habbits appeared normal 

Abbie 
x
		
Click to expand...

I would just like to say: EEEEEEE!!!!!! FOALIE IS GETTING CLOSER!!!!!! That little bay filly (possibly with a star) will be here soon!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (22 April 2013)

Yay! How exciting! 

Terri


----------



## ridefast (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Huge developments over night that i will post pictures of later but she has 100% certainly waxed up ! Looks like frog spawn growing off the end of her teats ! Which have also dropped considerably over night  

She has had runny poo but her eating habbits appeared normal 

Abbie 
x
		
Click to expand...

OOOH OHOHO H OHOOHHO HO HO FG OSDGOAS JDGOZS GASKVGVS HOW EXCITING!! My life is very dull atm so this is VERY EXCITING FOR ME!!!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Lulwind said:



			Wrong, wrong, wrong

It will be tonight when the Meteor shower takes place.  Foalie's arrival will be greated with a special nature display 

Click to expand...

Ooo a meteor shower we would have to give them a space name like " I am a uranus for being late ?"



Nightmare before Christmas said:



			Hooray you replied at the right moment! I was waiting to hear then I can go into uni for my exam at 11! Hopefully wont be late now!
		
Click to expand...

Oooo goodluck ! tell us how it goes 



Pippity said:



			I would just like to say: EEEEEEE!!!!!! FOALIE IS GETTING CLOSER!!!!!! That little bay filly (possibly with a star) will be here soon!
		
Click to expand...

I know i did a happy dance 



Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Yay! How exciting! 

Terri
		
Click to expand...


Very  neigbor is doing 30 min  checks out the window bless her


----------



## kat2290 (22 April 2013)

Yippeeeee!! It's finally coming!!! ....it better be anyway or else there'll be trouble tesst!!


----------



## kat2290 (22 April 2013)

I mean tessy


----------



## HazyXmas (22 April 2013)

Great news 

I'm off for a quick trip to Tesco's then will be back on constant tread checking 

Should be very, very soon now.........................i'm guessing a cute piebald colt, can't wait to see him/her, whatever 

Hugs & very best wishes for a smooth, speedy delivery xxxx


----------



## Barney&Buzz (22 April 2013)

Come on little coloured colt named Moses we is waiting on tenter hooks!!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Yippeeeee!! It's finally coming!!! ....it better be anyway or else there'll be trouble tesst!! 

Click to expand...




kat2290 said:



			I mean tessy 

Click to expand...

Thats rather funny her nickname when she (on the rare occasion) decides to be a cheeky little madam is Testical  I am horrible to her 



HazyXmas said:



			Great news 

I'm off for a quick trip to Tesco's then will be back on constant tread checking 

Should be very, very soon now.........................i'm guessing a cute piebald colt, can't wait to see him/her, whatever 

Hugs & very best wishes for a smooth, speedy delivery xxxx
		
Click to expand...


Ah i hope so a question for the breeders or those in the know , does waxing up indictae foal will be here soon or can some mares do it days ahead of foaling ? Thank you x


----------



## Antw23uk (22 April 2013)

I actually dreamt (among other weird things) that she had her foal, last night, lol. I tend to remember my dreams and i dream a lot of weird stuff but part of my dream last night was that she had foaled


----------



## Natz88 (22 April 2013)

PUSH 

We will all be sat here now not getting anything done waiting for the next update lol


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			I actually dreamt (among other weird things) that she had her foal, last night, lol. I tend to remember my dreams and i dream a lot of weird stuff but part of my dream last night was that she had foaled 

Click to expand...

Well perhaps you were not far off she had colicy like symptoms, kicking up at her belly, pawing at the ground when she was eating her brekky  and judging by the state of her bed she has been up and down all night 

Oh and her poo was like slop


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2013)

What's the situation with her being watched in the day now Tessy??


----------



## Nicnac (22 April 2013)

Had a heart flutter when saw you'd updated Abbie - this TB saga is not good for an old girl like me so please TB, it sounds like you are about to pop, can you just do it before I expire with the stress of it all


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

amymay said:



			What's the situation with her being watched in the day now Tessy??
		
Click to expand...

Sam our lovely friend who lives next door is popping out every half an hour to the paddock and checking on her, she can also see her through the upstair windows so keeps checking from the house to not disturb her  We are very lucky to have such a great friend


----------



## hayinamanger (22 April 2013)

Great news, very close now!


----------



## Coblover63 (22 April 2013)

Waxing up for a non-maiden USUALLY means hours rather than days. I reckon she'll pop today before teatime.


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Sam our lovely friend who lives next door is popping out every half an hour to the paddock and checking on her, she can also see her through the upstair windows so keeps checking from the house to not disturb her  We are very lucky to have such a great friend
		
Click to expand...

Do you have dry weather there today?


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			Great news, very close now!
		
Click to expand...

Yay 



Coblover63 said:



			Waxing up for a non-maiden USUALLY means hours rather than days. I reckon she'll pop today before teatime.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo really  we are supposed to be riding the Thoroughbred tonight but she may have the night off then 



amymay said:



			Do you have dry weather there today?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we do it was lovely this morning


----------



## amandap (22 April 2013)

Oh, sending safe foaling vibes. x

I was just about to type... of course I meant next Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Racergirl (22 April 2013)

Yay!!!! Doing go tessy dance at work now &#128512;


----------



## kat2290 (22 April 2013)

Are you at school today Abbie? What will you do if neighbour rings to say foalie is on her way out...or if there's a problem? Will you sneak off?


----------



## pintobelle (22 April 2013)

Omg Im so excited for you.Feel like an expectant grandparent lol


----------



## PippiPony (22 April 2013)

Oh developments.  Great time for the coffee break check 
Looking forward to more news at lunchtime check
x


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

amandap said:



			Oh, sending safe foaling vibes. x

I was just about to type... of course I meant next Thursday/Friday. 

Click to expand...

Thank you 



Racergirl said:



			Yay!!!! Doing go tessy dance at work now &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

 you strange person  


kat2290 said:



			Are you at school today Abbie? What will you do if neighbour rings to say foalie is on her way out...or if there's a problem? Will you sneak off?
		
Click to expand...

Well my school is 40 mins away from home so we would miss the birth anyway, Neighbour has the studs number and vets number and knows what to look out for  I wouldn't be able to leave anyway its like a prison here you have to be physically sick to leave 



pintobelle said:



			Omg Im so excited for you.Feel like an expectant grandparent lol
		
Click to expand...

 Its a great feeling


----------



## SpottyTB (22 April 2013)

fingers crossed for you Abbie  How exciting! C'mon TB - you can do it mare!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Pippipony said:



			Oh developments.  Great time for the coffee break check 
Looking forward to more news at lunchtime check
x
		
Click to expand...

This is the only free i have today  Will not be able to update till tonight ! We only have 30 mins for lunch, 10 mins of which is spent standing in the lunch que


----------



## kat2290 (22 April 2013)

Aw maaan! You're gonna miss it!! Tessy please hold on til this afternoon so Abbie can rush home and then take many pictures during the birth!


----------



## Equinus (22 April 2013)

Oooo I hope your lovely neighbour has a video camera just in case. I hope she hangs on till you get home Abbie.


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Aw maaan! You're gonna miss it!! Tessy please hold on til this afternoon so Abbie can rush home and then take many pictures during the birth!
		
Click to expand...

Sam will take photos if we miss it  But it's not the same i guess


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thats rather funny her nickname when she (on the rare occasion) decides to be a cheeky little madam is Testical  I am horrible to her 




Ah i hope so a question for the breeders or those in the know , does waxing up indictae foal will be here soon or can some mares do it days ahead of foaling ? Thank you x
		
Click to expand...

With many mares, waxing does indicate foaling is imminent. However, as I posted earlier, one of my mares waxed heavily for 7 days and then foaled. For her next foal, she waxed heavily for 10 days before foaling. With her last foal, she waxed for 13 hours and then foaled. I wish I had known to do the taste test back then. It would have saved a lot of guesswork.


----------



## Antw23uk (22 April 2013)

Sod the school ... Surely your parents can write or call them and say you must be able to leave immediatley if you need to? I would be walking out the second i got the phone call ... but then i was a bad boy at school and any excuse to get out of it


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			With many mares, waxing does indicate foaling is imminent. However, as I posted earlier, one of my mares waxed heavily for 7 days and then foaled. For her next foal, she waxed heavily for 10 days before foaling. With her last foal, she waxed for 13 hours and then foaled. I wish I had known to do the taste test back then. It would have saved a lot of guesswork.
		
Click to expand...

Eeeee knowing our luck she will hold on for 2 weeks  I might do the taste Test tonight ....  blegh at the thought of it 



Antw23uk said:



			Sod the school ... Surely your parents can write or call them and say you must be able to leave immediatley if you need to? I would be walking out the second i got the phone call ... but then i was a bad boy at school and any excuse to get out of it  

Click to expand...

Its difficult to leave, saying that if i hitched my dress up to a "inappropriate" length they send you home like a flash


----------



## little_critter (22 April 2013)

Ooh exciting. We're off on holiday in a couple of hours. I'm going to have to find some wi-fi to catch up. Fingers and toes crossed for a slick birth. Maybe call it Meteor? (Stable name Teddy)


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

Do the taste test Abbie....!!!!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

little_critter said:



			Ooh exciting. We're off on holiday in a couple of hours. I'm going to have to find some wi-fi to catch up. Fingers and toes crossed for a slick birth. Maybe call it Meteor? (Stable name Teddy)
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you ! As a family we will have to sit down and go through names im sure when we see them though a name will stand out that suits it


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Eeeee knowing our luck she will hold on for 2 weeks  I might do the taste Test tonight ....  blegh at the thought of it
		
Click to expand...

Abbie, you don't have to drink it or mix it with your meal (I'm creasing with laughter at your blegh!). All you have to do is milk a bit out of Tessy into a glass or bowl, then take a spoon and put some of the milk on the spoon and put your tongue on it. You will know if it is salty or sweet. Then spit it out. Simples!


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 April 2013)

What time do you get home from school?  Hope you dont miss it!  Hope it all goes well. Cant wait for your update later!


----------



## catdragon (22 April 2013)

Been lurking on this thread - my first post as she shares my name. Hope she's doing ok -really looking forward to hearing she's had a beautiful foal and that she and he/she are well.

And ps. My nickname in my first job was "tickle"...took over a month for me to realise the lads were taking the mickey (joy of working in a garage), and yes, I was sooooooo gullible at 16 !


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

Abbie, Think of it this way: we drink milk from cows, and many cultures drink sheep, goat, camel, yak, donkey and HORSE milk. All those animals have to produce young in order to produce milk. True, the milk you might be tasting is colostrum and may seem yukky, but there are many people worldwide, and in Britain, who eat a custard from colostrum. With that said, tuck in!


----------



## HazyXmas (22 April 2013)

Hi Abbie

with regard to when the foal will be born, only Tessy knows! She's a law unto herself & it's difficult to predict when you don't know how she was with previous foalings. I would hazard a guess that it will probably be within the next 6 - 24 hours.

I have to say that if you were my daughter i would be calling the headmaster at your school to explain the situation & letting him know that you would definitely be being collected from school if the need arose to at least give you the chance of seeing your foal born. This is a ONCE in a lifetime opportunity, many, many people will NEVER, EVER have this chance & i'm sure that he would understand that this is an important point in your life.  

You sound like you are a conscientious student & will catch up on any work missed.

Very sorry if you have a headmistress!!!


----------



## CBS1 (22 April 2013)

I've been lurking round this thread for ages and soooo happy for you that things seems to be moving along now. She certainly likes to keep everyone waiting lol.

A space themed name would be so cool, I think Lyra for a baby girl would be sweet specially with the meteor shower 

I'm so excited for you I could explode and I hope your day at school doesn't drag on too long. Can't wait for the update


----------



## Clodagh (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Its difficult to leave, saying that if i hitched my dress up to a "inappropriate" length they send you home like a flash 

Click to expand...

Well go flash your bum at the teacher then!! We can't all wait until you get home, it is cruel!! (To us!)


----------



## Merrymoles (22 April 2013)

I wasn't going to check but damn it's so exciting! I won't be able to check this aft so it's bound to happen. Get that mini skirt on abs and get sent home pronto!


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

HazyXmas said:



			Hi Abbie
with regard to when the foal will be born, only Tessy knows! She's a law unto herself & it's difficult to predict when you don't know how she was with previous foalings.
		
Click to expand...

As has been posted earlier, even knowing Tessy's previous foaling history, that is no assurance that she will follow suit with this one. There are other indications of impending foaling that can be utilised more effectively (such as drinking a glass of colostrum - blegh!).


----------



## PolarSkye (22 April 2013)

Oh I so hope it's today or tomorrow - good friend's horse is being PTS tomorrow and it would be somehow poetic - one old boy slips away and a new little life arrives.  Sending safe foaling vibes x


----------



## Boxers (22 April 2013)

7am here.  So have just checked in and am excited to hear the update.  Will be sad for Abbie if she misses the foaling.

Hope all goes well for Tess.  I gather she is an experienced mum, so I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## Technique (22 April 2013)

Just tell them at school that your hairy pre-teen sister has gone into labour and you need to go to the ward pronto as you are her birthing partner; 'cos nobody in your family knows who the Dad is - and you have to let all of your Aunties  who are not really related to you, know how she gets on... That should do the trick! (Mind you, they probably won't let you back in)


----------



## Liath (22 April 2013)

Abbie if you get that call, hitch your dress up and make yourself sick- you HAVE to be there! As someone else said, this is truly a once in a lifetime event and I bet you'll learn WAY more from It than you will from an afternoon in school!


----------



## dianchi (22 April 2013)

Technique said:



			Just tell them at school that your hairy pre-teen sister has gone into labour and you need to go to the ward pronto as you are her birthing partner; 'cos nobody in your family knows who the Dad is - and you have to let all of your Aunties  who are not really related to you, know how she gets on... That should do the trick! (Mind you, they probably won't let you back in) 

Click to expand...

That made me laugh out loud at work when im not supposed to be on here!


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

Technique said:



			Just tell them at school that your hairy pre-teen sister has gone into labour and you need to go to the ward pronto as you are her birthing partner; 'cos nobody in your family knows who the Dad is - and you have to let all of your Aunties  who are not really related to you, know how she gets on... That should do the trick! (Mind you, they probably won't let you back in) 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (22 April 2013)

Survived my exam  Now produce a foal!


----------



## Nicnac (22 April 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh I so hope it's today or tomorrow - good friend's horse is being PTS tomorrow and it would be somehow poetic - one old boy slips away and a new little life arrives.  Sending safe foaling vibes x
		
Click to expand...

sorry to read that PS but yes, it would be poetic.  Tomorrow morning it is then.

Abbie - go into school tomorrow morning with skirt tucked into your knickers


----------



## RockinRudolph (22 April 2013)

Ooh I can feel the tension in cyberspace! 

This is quite an education for me actually - I have never heard of the taste test?! Another good reason to stick with the boys, although it means I will never have such excitement of a foalie. 

Nearly there - whoop whoop!


----------



## claracanter (22 April 2013)

Ohh this is so exciting.


----------



## Clannad48 (22 April 2013)

As a School Attendance Officer - SHAME ON YOU LOT for telling Abbie to miss out on her education just so you can know when the foal is here.

PS Abbie - do you want me to ring your school for you


----------



## putasocinit (22 April 2013)

Abbi might not want you to, but we would, it would be a shame for her to miss it.


----------



## HBM1 (22 April 2013)

I would have thought this would be one of the best Biology/Life Skills classes you could attend.  If I was a teacher, I would encourage my student to be there.  It also teaches responsibility, far better than a field trip I think!  I do love the "Hairy teen sister" story though lol


----------



## rainer (22 April 2013)

Omg so exciting    hoick up that skirt abbie and get home lol x
Can't wait to meet foalie


----------



## AMW (22 April 2013)

When my section C mare was due to foal 8 years ago now, she had been out all day and had been pacing the fence. We brought her in & went to watch her on the YO's cctv to give her peace. Within half an hour she started foaling, we watched the camera for a few minutes then went out. The foal was a bit flat to start and had to be rubbed to get him going but other than that all went to plan. 
When next at the school parents' night, in my daughter's essay jotter was the most lovely account of the birth accompanied by drawings saying it was the most special experience of her life.
I definitely think it is a wonderful experience for children to see.

last year when our mare foaled I had the migraine from hell, I couldn't stand or lift my head. Again from seeing the cctv we knew this mare was foaling and had to go down ( I had just had an injection from the doctor so felt not so close to death). I spent the birth lying in the corner of the stable whilst my partner helped the mare. luckily we were there as it was a red bag first but all was well.

Good luck Tessie, have a good 'un x


----------



## ReggiePerrin (22 April 2013)

Tessy has said she won't be able to post another update till this evening, so obviously there's no point me checking the thread until then....

Coughs and walks back out!


----------



## Fools Motto (22 April 2013)

Exciting stuff!
One of our mares is waxed up like she should be running a candle shop, and is distinctively uncomfortable out in the paddock...
.....

Then she grazes. 

MARES!!

Good luck Abbie, sure Tessy will be fine.


----------



## rainer (22 April 2013)

Just wanted to say hope both mum+bubba are both well when it happens and it all goes smoothly xxx


----------



## ralph and maverick (22 April 2013)

Abbie, hitch that skirt up god damn it!!
Hope you don't miss the birth of Mini T, like others have said, what better biology lesson could you have!
Hope all goes smoothly x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

Are we really all encouraging a young lady to flash her knickers at school to get the afternoon off...???? :shocked: ................




Hell yeah....come on Abbie...flash those pants and get home pronto....!!!!!


----------



## Mariposa (22 April 2013)

This is so exciting!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (22 April 2013)

I have been lurking for weeks (well it seems like it  ) but I think the nice neighbour should join HHO and keep us updated while Abbie is at school


----------



## PippiPony (22 April 2013)

Rudolph's Red Nose said:



			I think the nice neighbour should join HHO and keep us updated while Abbie is at school 

Click to expand...

That's a good idea.

Just popped on for lunch time check.

Right work beckons for an other 3 hours or so!


----------



## PolarSkye (22 April 2013)

Rudolph's Red Nose said:



			I have been lurking for weeks (well it seems like it  ) but I think the nice neighbour should join HHO and keep us updated while Abbie is at school 

Click to expand...

What a fabulous idea!

P


----------



## Dr_Horse (22 April 2013)

Having just read 293 pages, hoping to see a foal I am very glad there isn't one as i get to jump on the bandwagon!!  

SQUEEEEEE!!!!!


Sounds really close! 

Think you might have a fluffy bubba to play with when your finished at school


----------



## weesophz (22 April 2013)

OHHHH please be today! i finish work at 11 tonight, would love to come home to pics of a foalie


----------



## suffolkmare (22 April 2013)

2nd go at this post as I lost the connection (aagghhh)
I think Abbie may get a "tummy bug" tomorrow and have to work at home...researching the maternal instincts and bonding behaviours of domesticated equus caballus. 
Best vibes for a straightforward delivery TONIGHT!!


----------



## Mrs C (22 April 2013)

Yippee finally we have lift off!! Im going to be good now and not allow a further check till after Abbie back from school. Although there is a chance she may find out news from a neighbour and sneakily update us whilst at school so actually, id better keep checking. Regularly...!!


----------



## rainer (22 April 2013)

I love this thread  thank u so much abbie+tess


----------



## LisaS (22 April 2013)

Oh how exciting, after checking this thread daily for weeks hopefully some action today or overnight !

C'mon Tessy !!


----------



## MiniMilton (22 April 2013)

Seriously we need a live streaming video link for this. This thread has made me feel like its my horse foaling! 
And it's making me very horse broody. The little fuzzy muzzle is my favourite part.

Good luck!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (22 April 2013)

We should have signed her up to MareStare!!

I have been lurking on this for some time, but fingers crossed for a healthy foalie tonight (after homework time obvs!) 

GOOD LUCK TESSIE!! x


----------



## Kadastorm (22 April 2013)

A year ago today we had a foal born, also my friend and my dads birthday. i wanted it to be a colt so we could call in Feenix (both my friends name and dads together). It wasnt, it was a filly and it wouldnt have suited her. 

Goodluck Tessie, cant wait to see piccies!


----------



## PippiPony (22 April 2013)

Wanders in to check & wanders out again


----------



## laura_lor (22 April 2013)

I've been sat around waiting for a laptop to be delivered since 8am, it seems like I am checking this thread every 10 minutes!  Come on Tessy!!!


----------



## ralph and maverick (22 April 2013)

Thank god I get Internet signal on my phone whilst at work, would be lost without being able to check the TB thread! 

Back to weeding i go........


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (22 April 2013)

Just got home from school and this was the first thing I checked! Let out a little excited squeal when I saw tessybear's post about the waxing up- so excited


----------



## ZoeCharlotte (22 April 2013)

I'm so excited! If I were Abbie's family I'd not mention anything and blithely ask her to go out and check Tessy, where she'd find an hours old foal from today! Aaaagh! Never been involved in foaling or the process before so this is all very exciting for me


----------



## HashRouge (22 April 2013)

Eek! Come on Tessy!!


----------



## rainer (22 April 2013)

Looking forward to an update  hope all is well


----------



## Toast (22 April 2013)

Bet you have a foal tonight =D 
Good luck!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 April 2013)

Eeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!! So excited!!!!! Got us all waiting on the edge of our seats!


----------



## Racergirl (22 April 2013)

I'm not excited at all - can barely raise an eyebrow if I'm honest....

An what do you mean I'm weird??  We all joined in the "come on tessy" dance at work, made sweeping the yard much more fun!!!


----------



## Sprocket123 (22 April 2013)

Ahh brilliant!! Hope is well


----------



## Thistle (22 April 2013)

I've been in the Alps, away from the internet since Thurs. came home at lunchtime today, resisted the urge to check and now gave in. Can't believe it's still not here!


----------



## On the Hoof (22 April 2013)

Ok, been checking all day at work (shhh dont tell!) and am now going home to annoy my OH by going online while making supper
No on the other hand, will wait till tomorrow morning to check  ... not


----------



## ludlow (22 April 2013)

My obsessive checks for updates continue at pace...even my OH is asking if the foal has arrived yet! Fingers crossed for an easy delivery and a happy little foalie by the morning!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

This is bordering on obsessive now lol...thread checking....c'mon Mini T...!!!!!! :d


----------



## claracanter (22 April 2013)

I think she won't even start pushing before there's 300 pages worth of this thread.


----------



## Lulwind (22 April 2013)

claracanter said:



			I think she won't even start pushing before there's 300 pages worth of this thread.
		
Click to expand...

And or 3000 replies


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 April 2013)

Any news yet?  Hope all is ok.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (22 April 2013)

Couldn't help myself...had to look to see if any news!


----------



## Bourbons (22 April 2013)

Oh my life, I don't think I have ever stalked a thread so much as I have this one!

Come on Tessy, it'll be Christmas soon!!


----------



## Sven (22 April 2013)

Oh my days hurry up please the suspense is killing :s


----------



## touchstone (22 April 2013)

Well I said it would be Tuesday .....I didn't think a week later, but I'm sure there'll be a mini TB soon!


----------



## EPRider (22 April 2013)

Abbie should have finished school by now surely.  Where is our update?


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

No foal will post pics soon off to ride the thoroughbred x


----------



## ShadowHunter (22 April 2013)

Not checked since yesterday lunch and still no foal!!

sounds like it could be soon, all very exciting


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No foal will post pics soon off to ride the thoroughbred x
		
Click to expand...

It has to be tonight surely!!!!!!


----------



## Love (22 April 2013)

If its not tonight ill eat my riding hat


----------



## Cheiro1 (22 April 2013)

Here's hoping it is tonight Abbie!!

Not that I am at all bothered of course, I mean who wants a foal


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 April 2013)

I hope it is tonight, not sure I can stand the suspence much longer!


----------



## micramadam (22 April 2013)

No, she's hanging in till there are 500,000 views! Attention seeker


----------



## Bionic Boy (22 April 2013)

Bourbons said:



			Oh my life, I don't think I have ever stalked a thread so much as I have this one!

Come on Tessy, it'll be Christmas soon!!  

Click to expand...

Same here! But Christmas of which year?


----------



## PippiPony (22 April 2013)

I am not checking to see if there is a foal, I'm checking to see if we have 3000 posts yet, and we have neither!


----------



## morrismob (22 April 2013)

Not checking but adding to the posts to make 300 

Numpty me 3,000 !


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (22 April 2013)

So exciting! It has to be tonight


----------



## Crugeran Celt (22 April 2013)

Well got home from work and forced myself not to check until now. STILL NO FOAL. I am not checking until the morning now and any bets the filly?? will arrive this evening.


----------



## Asha (22 April 2013)

to be kept waiting this long it has to be a colt. come on lad get a move on, your audience awaits......


----------



## Flibble (22 April 2013)

Good grief the suspense


----------



## shmoo (22 April 2013)

Are we really really sure this isn't just wind?


----------



## MrsMozart (22 April 2013)

I'm not lookIng


----------



## grooveshysta (22 April 2013)

Hi 

Another lurker here I love Love LOVE this thread it's so nice reading all the nice positive comments, lots and lots of luck can't wait too see the pictures of the little one when they finally make an appearance  Xxxx


----------



## Happytohack (22 April 2013)

First time posting on this thread although I've been checking regularly .  I'm beginning to think she's swallowed a spacehopper


----------



## Liath (22 April 2013)

Bored now....!!


----------



## Once was lost (22 April 2013)

Feel like I am missing something...
Ahh, I haven't had a good look at vulva and boob pics today! 
Also missing a foal but don't care about that... Not at all!!

Hope you're having fun on the tb Abbie!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

On cloud 9 right now (with a splitting headache  ) But just got back from riding the Thoroughbred mare and she was fantastic didn't bother lunging i know her better now and she knows she cannot mess about with me -puffs chest out-  Well we got going in such a brill outline her hind quarters where engaged she normally runs round like a giraffe but really soft on the bit today and going places  

Onto our lovely little cobby girly though:
















How more degrading can this get ? here a pic of her poo  very loose looking and smelly for her:











And i didn't taste the milk got back to late dam  

No sleep again tonight though


----------



## Sarah_K (22 April 2013)

Long time lurker helping the thread get to 3000 views. My totally unhorsey OH has already texted me tonight to see if there had been any pitter pattering of tiny hooves. Think we're getting a bit obsessed!

Anyway, come on Tessy! I'm sure mini bear has been cooked enough!


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 April 2013)

I just CAN'T  believe that I've logged on AGAIN to check this thread and still no foal!!!!  It's just not good enough! Note to Tessybear - MUST TRY HARDER


----------



## Crazycob06 (22 April 2013)

I say the piebald colt will be here tonight/tomorrow morning! Well, I hope so anyway, I'm impatient!!!


----------



## Cavalier (22 April 2013)

Come on Tessy. Will it be tonight?


----------



## LittleGinger (22 April 2013)

Glad you had such a lovely time with the TB today! Fingers crossed Tessy completes your fab horsey day with a cute little foal...

All together now...
What do we want? Tessy's foal!
When do we want it? Now!! (Well, sometime this year would be nice Tessybear, if you're not too busy...)

xx


----------



## Marydoll (22 April 2013)

Ooh that looks like a bit of colostrum coming through, come on Tessy, if you go after midnight its the same birth date as my coloured horse i have on loan


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

it's raining here so no doubt it wil be over night  her lady bits were gaping at the bottom slightly ( couldnt get pic as to dark )


----------



## HashRouge (22 April 2013)

Aaaaaagh this is driving me nuts!!! Come on Tessy


----------



## morrismob (22 April 2013)

Well she has to be close ! I cannot believe how many times I check this thread.

The gaping ladies bits is a great sign. God we are turning into perverts, can you imagine if some non-tessy person came across this thread 

Glad the tb went well tonight


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Well she has to be close ! I cannot believe how many times I check this thread.

The gaping ladies bits is a great sign. God we are turning into perverts, can you imagine if some non-tessy person came across this thread 

Glad the tb went well tonight 

Click to expand...

I was talking about it to my sister at school 

" Her boobs are so big now, the teats are dropping to " In a public space not great 

I was completely impressed shethrew a tantrum but i ignored it and we pushed past her barrier and she went lovely


----------



## Racergirl (22 April 2013)

Im still not one bit interested. 

Just thought I should pop in and remind everyone.... 


(  )


----------



## Welsh (22 April 2013)

Good luck xx


----------



## bouncingbean (22 April 2013)

I've been a long time lurker on this thread, keep popping in to see if the little 'un has arrived but still no sign. Come on Tessy, its rude to keep us all waiting  
All the best for when mini Tess does pop out


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 April 2013)

Yep, those boobies are bigger than mine now



Will check back after broad church


----------



## tubby1 (22 April 2013)

Oh come on Tessy . I think tonight's the night


----------



## Welsh (22 April 2013)

Pretend to tack her up, she may get so annoyed & surprised the foal will just pop out!

 &#10084;


----------



## nicolenlolly (22 April 2013)

So glad the TB went well, shame the jealousy hasn't made tess drop though 
So we know what time check ins need to be...what times are you checking and the likelihood of loving parents allowing you the day off with a migraine  xx


----------



## Highlands (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I was talking about it to my sister at school 

" Her boobs are so big now, the teats are dropping to " In a public space not great 

I was completely impressed shethrew a tantrum but i ignored it and we pushed past her barrier and she went lovely 

Click to expand...

I hope you were not overhead too much..... Some adult minds might boggle. I am trying to educated my form that some conversions need to be quiet.... I do not need to know about somethings...... The sixth form ones are the best!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Welsh said:



			Pretend to tack her up, she may get so annoyed & surprised the foal will just pop out!

 &#10084;
		
Click to expand...

When i came bac after riding the TB with my riding gear on she backed away as if to say " Oh no no no no, Nay chance girly" before sniffing me and turning her nose up at the scent of Indy


----------



## Polos Mum (22 April 2013)

Hope tonight really is the night - good luck


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

nicolenlolly said:



			So glad the TB went well, shame the jealousy hasn't made tess drop though 
So we know what time check ins need to be...what times are you checking and the likelihood of loving parents allowing you the day off with a migraine  xx
		
Click to expand...

It was a great feeling like we are getting somewhere  Im checking at half past then probably half 9 etc, no chance, i cannot miss a day of school at the moment my exams are 2 weeks away  eeee


Highlands said:



			I hope you were not overhead too much..... Some adult minds might boggle. I am trying to educated my form that some conversions need to be quiet.... I do not need to know about somethings...... The sixth form ones are the best!
		
Click to expand...

No I dont think we were ... or hope not  Oh i hear some crackers myself


----------



## Hetsmum (22 April 2013)

I have a feeling its going to be tonight   Good Luck


----------



## Thistle (22 April 2013)

The most common time to foal is just before dawn. In the wild this gives the mare cover of darkness and allows the baby to be up and ready just before light and predators are around.


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (22 April 2013)

We need a 'Tess bear cam' in her stable, thats what we need...


----------



## ibot (22 April 2013)

Hey Guys 
Hey Abbie and Tessy wow this really is very exciting, im excited and nervous for you


----------



## ridefast (22 April 2013)

Eeep how exciting! Wax! It's got to be tonight! Just thought, not sure if anyone's mentioned this (although I'm sure they have!) Make sure to watch for foalys first poo, it's very important they don't get constipated, it comes out very black and hard, have a really good dig around the stable if you don't see it poop to look for it


----------



## Django Pony (22 April 2013)

JellyBeanSkittle said:



			We need a 'Tess bear cam' in her stable, thats what we need... 

Click to expand...

^^^^ This, definitely!!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 April 2013)

Keep dropping in to see if it's happened !


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (22 April 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			Yep, those boobies are bigger than mine now



Will check back after broad church
		
Click to expand...

a Fellow Broadchurch watcher! Finale tonight! (Oh and BTW Tessy, HURRY UP! )


----------



## PleaseVenus (22 April 2013)

^ me too! It's on in 10 mins  looking forward to it...
... And Tessy's foal! 
Hope you don't miss it Abbie


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (22 April 2013)

PleaseVenus said:



			^ me too! It's on in 10 mins  looking forward to it...
... And Tessy's foal! 
Hope you don't miss it Abbie 

Click to expand...

*I apologize for hjacking Abbie, but I must ask*, who do you think did it?


----------



## suffolkmare (22 April 2013)

*sneaks in*  "you ain't seen me"  Not checking, no really I'm not, not interested, nothing to get excited about....


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

This is what happens at 11;30ish PM after checking on the horse, severe cramp waiting for Paracetamol to kick in and revision....

Normally i go to bed at 10pm  First world problems right there 


This mare is driving me potty


----------



## OldNag (22 April 2013)

OOooh wax wax wax..... 
I got into trouble the other night. I woke up in the middle of the night and thought "wonder if TB's foal is here".  Me tapping on my phone to check woke my OH up.  He wasn't best pleased.  I didn't think it a good idea to explain I was foal-watching (he doesn't rate horses much!)....

So if I wake in the small hours I must make a pretend loo visit or something and sneak my phone out with me   I do reckon foalie will come tonight. So exciting!


----------



## Racergirl (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:









This is what happens at 11;30ish PM after checking on the horse, severe cramp waiting for Paracetamol to kick in and revision....

Normally i go to bed at 10pm  First world problems right there 


This mare is driving me potty 

Click to expand...

LOL !!! 

whoops - what AM I doing in here???


----------



## OldNag (22 April 2013)

tessybear said:









This is what happens at 11;30ish PM after checking on the horse, severe cramp waiting for Paracetamol to kick in and revision....

Normally i go to bed at 10pm  First world problems right there 


This mare is driving me potty 

Click to expand...

Hope the paracetamol has kicked in... TB needs to let you get some sleep.


----------



## morrismob (22 April 2013)

It will be tonight as my Internet just broke  now having to hope my dodgy phone signal works. 

Nice pic Abbie !


----------



## Shanny_mare (22 April 2013)

302 pages and over 3000 posts - good grief!!!

And I'm not checking again - honestly


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (22 April 2013)

Me neither...


----------



## MrsElle (22 April 2013)

Another one who is not checking in because I am no longer interested........ 

C'mon Tessy, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Emilieu (22 April 2013)

I'm kinda hoping she'll hang off until wednesday now so foal (bay, filly, one white sock at the back and a thick white blaze) will have the same birthday as my lovely boy


----------



## Technique (22 April 2013)

'Ere! She didn't pop out to this 'ere London whilst you were at School and drop her foal in the river did she? 

I wonder if she would like a foster son to encourage her, fortunately someone found him and he's really cute...


----------



## ridefast (22 April 2013)

I think she'll have a perlino akhal teke, with wings


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Just waiting for a video to upload to Youtube and will then post on here 

Done my first check but again video shows that 
x


----------



## Mrs B (22 April 2013)

An apology to the original, but:

Monday's foal is fair of face,
Tuesday's foal is full of grace,
Wednesday's foal is full of woe,
Thursday's foal has far to go,
Friday's foal is loving and giving,
Saturday's foal works hard for a living,
But the foal that is born on the Sabbath day is honest and wise and good and gay.
(In the old sense of the word! )

And if he or she is born on Wednesday, just ignore that lot ^^^^


----------



## Welsh (22 April 2013)

@ridefast

lmfao


----------



## Technique (22 April 2013)

Mrs B said:



			An apology to the original, but:

Monday's foal is fair of face,
Tuesday's foal is full of grace,
Wednesday's foal is full of woe,
Thursday's foal has far to go,
Friday's foal is loving and giving,
Saturday's foal works hard for a living,
But the foal that is born on the Sabbath day is honest and wise and good and gay.
(In the old sense of the word! )

And if he or she is born on Wednesday, just ignore that lot ^^^^

Click to expand...

I had a foal called Miss Grace 'cos she was born on a Tuesday - should have called her Disgrace, she was a nightmare!


----------



## BlairandAzria (22 April 2013)

Good luck with the night time checks abbie!


----------



## micki (22 April 2013)

Still no foal, come on Tessy.
Really hope she doesn't do what my girl did when i bred from her. She had all the signs that she was going to foal imminently and then went 5 weeks over due .


----------



## PleaseVenus (22 April 2013)

Wildforestpony18 said:



			*I apologize for hjacking Abbie, but I must ask*, who do you think did it? 

Click to expand...

Aw wish I saw this earlier! I wasn't sure but was thinking it was going to be Nigel or the vicar or something along those lines. Really really didn't expect that!! It was so sad 

Who did you think before watching it? And what did you think of it? 

Ps. Hurry up Tessy, it feels like everyone has been saying that it can't be long for ageees.


----------



## Megibo (22 April 2013)

oh I so hope its tonight


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Tonights video watch with sound 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6kFS7TPnjQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fools Motto (22 April 2013)

Awww, poor Tess! Taking the P out of her poo'ing!!

Good luck for tonight Abbie, all looks promising for the go!!!


----------



## tessybear (22 April 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Awww, poor Tess! Taking the P out of her poo'ing!!

Good luck for tonight Abbie, all looks promising for the go!!! 

Click to expand...

She clearly wasn't up for a fuss 

Thank you


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

Haha fancy pooing at you...charming  She looks good though


----------



## morrismob (22 April 2013)

Aww bless you both ! Soon you both will be worrying about the little gawgus foalie and how to cope with him/her. Sleep well both of you, if you can.


----------



## Love (22 April 2013)

That's what she thinks to you filming her! Haha bless her <3


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 April 2013)

Another sleepless night for the HHO Aunties  
Oh yeah and you of course Abbie lol


----------



## Beausmate (22 April 2013)

Mmmm, in that video she looks very, very ripe indeed!  Foalie fruit ready to drop tonight?


----------



## Coblover63 (22 April 2013)

I'm going to try the reverse psychology..... Nah... she won't have it tonight!


----------



## maree t (22 April 2013)

Guess what i will be checking first thing tomorrow . hope all is well


----------



## Highlands (22 April 2013)

Can't be long..... But please Tessy don't stress too much..... I am sure we can all wait.....





Pleassssssseeeeeeeee


----------



## pogface (22 April 2013)

Come on tessy!


----------



## Racergirl (22 April 2013)

Well if that's hat she thinks of us lot I'm glad none of us are bothered 

She's still gorgeous, even in a strop!!!  

Dancing in my bed....


----------



## rainer (22 April 2013)

Hoping to be meeting mini t in the morning  listening tessy? Push!
Night night all


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 April 2013)

Looks like she has at least another month to go


----------



## myhorsefred (23 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Looks like she has at least another month to go 

Click to expand...

NO!  I can't take another month of this suspense or excitement!


----------



## bumper (23 April 2013)

I'm not really checking in again (for the 15th time today)..I stumbled in by accident......


Please..tonight!!!


----------



## Toast (23 April 2013)

I know I've stressed this before but try not to disturb her too much, she'll hang on as long as she can if you keep turning lights on and off, going in ect ect..fingers tightly crossed its tonight


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 April 2013)

Who wants a foal anyway..???

Cute fluffy bunnies anyone..???


----------



## Once was lost (23 April 2013)

Just woke up and had the urge to check, called the dog Tess in my just woke state even though I wasn't dreaming of her. Strange, never pop out to smoke in the night normally, never look at my phone and net after I have taken myself to bed. Wonder if its a sign?

Toast, Abbie has said a few times that she doesn't use any lights for checks after bed time and sneaks quietly to stable to peak through door. The clip she made for us tonight was the last with any lights, she said so in clip so don't worry, she has taken all the advice on board, she is fab!! X


----------



## jojo5 (23 April 2013)

Madness!!  Madness!!  Its 3 o clock in the morning and i am on my ipad!!


----------



## debsg (23 April 2013)

I'm checking my phone at work!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 April 2013)

jojo5 said:



			Madness!!  Madness!!  Its 3 o clock in the morning and i am on my ipad!!
		
Click to expand...

Not an iPad but Im still up at my PC


----------



## Equinus (23 April 2013)

Ooops, didn't mean to do that! Was looking for the weather forecast......


----------



## Racergirl (23 April 2013)

Passing through on my way back to sleep....


----------



## Emilieu (23 April 2013)

*quick peek*


----------



## OldNag (23 April 2013)

Morning fellow insomniacs/earlybirds. Any news?


----------



## Lulwind (23 April 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

Yawwwwnnnnnn


----------



## Crazycob06 (23 April 2013)

Had to check! Not even put kettle on yet!!


----------



## ellis9905 (23 April 2013)

First of today's "passing thrus" lol


----------



## never to old (23 April 2013)

NO not checking at all ...


----------



## ralph and maverick (23 April 2013)

Yawns, rubs eyes, is there a foal yet?
Now better get out of bed!
Morning everyone, the birds are cheeping well here this morning


----------



## D66 (23 April 2013)

Crazycob06 said:



			Had to check! Not even put kettle on yet!! 

Click to expand...

I *did* manage to put the kettle on.


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (23 April 2013)

Just checking in.. I've developed a nervous  twitch


----------



## nicolenlolly (23 April 2013)

Checking in...I can hear the baby crying upstairs though so should really go and get her but had to check Tessy first! This thread has sent people crazy!!!!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

No foal again :-(


----------



## Highlands (23 April 2013)

I got so excited that since you had just posted. Might be the first to hear the news... Alas not


----------



## HazyXmas (23 April 2013)

Morning Abbie 

what is she playing at? Pls tell her to get that foal moving so we can all get back to 'normal' life...........................

Have a good day x


----------



## RaYandFinn (23 April 2013)

Just rolling through...nothing to see here... I hate foals anyway


----------



## scots (23 April 2013)

Come on pussssshhh !!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (23 April 2013)

Not checking in at all ....


----------



## bignosesmum (23 April 2013)

Needs to come soon, temperatures are dropping Friday


----------



## mytwofriends (23 April 2013)

I've been sneakily checking in regularly but haven't posted until now - but crikey this is addictive! 

Looking forward to some cute news soon.


----------



## Racergirl (23 April 2013)

Don't be sad Abbie, won't be long I'm sure. (At some point ill be right!!) praps we can market the foal dance as a keep fit DVD....


----------



## Love (23 April 2013)

Yum.... Riding hat...


----------



## zangels (23 April 2013)

Really thought it would be here this morning, come on Tess!


----------



## ibot (23 April 2013)

Morning all 

well today is meant to be lovely fingers crossed

xx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

OP I feel for you, not only the pressure of checking Tessy but then having to post on here that there is still no foal.  Never mind the things we have to wait for are always the best.


----------



## Thistle (23 April 2013)

Hopefully she will hold on until you can have a day off school. You must be exhausted.


----------



## OldNag (23 April 2013)

Abbie I think TB is waiting for your exams to be over! Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Clannad48 (23 April 2013)

Right then, enough is enough - we need one of the following
1. Abbie to post the foal has safely arrived
2. Someone with enough computer savvy to hack into a NASA satelite and direct it to give us live streaming video of Tessy
3. A group of like minded people to go to see Tessy with either a large plunger, a curry, pineapples, a hot stallion or to do the foal dance until the foal arrives

Now who's with me


----------



## OldNag (23 April 2013)

Clannad .... option 3.
 I'm in!

Though I did wonder, if there was a Tessycam , we could monitor it for Abbie so she could get more sleep


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 April 2013)

Dont worry, foal will come when hes ready. main thing is that Tessy is healthy and happy.  Signs are that it will be soon.  Its  St Georges day today so if he comes today he could be George?.  Maybe though he will wait untill the weekend so you have more time wih him.


----------



## Cheiro1 (23 April 2013)

Not really checking in.....nope just stumbled here by accident 

Although I am impressed by some peoples dedication  I think you guys need more sleep


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Morning ! Lovely blue skies here. Hope you not too tired Abbie. Poor old Tessy must be feeling fed up by now.


----------



## EPRider (23 April 2013)

Wanders in.................. and wanders out.......


----------



## Hexx (23 April 2013)

Anything..... anything?  No?  Will check again later......


----------



## rainer (23 April 2013)

1st  check of the day . How is she this morning abbie?


----------



## meandmrblue (23 April 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Dr_Horse (23 April 2013)

No news is good news they say.....c'mon Tessy!!!


----------



## BlairandAzria (23 April 2013)

Oh Abbie you must be exhausted! Foalie will come soon enough I'm sure.  Hope you're managing to get some study done too!


----------



## PollyP (23 April 2013)

Checking in! Come on TB today is definitely the day!


----------



## Alec Swan (23 April 2013)

SecondLifeOnHere said:



			Just checking in.. I've developed a nervous  twitch
		
Click to expand...



Alec.


----------



## Bertolie (23 April 2013)

Just passing through.....not checking at all!

Hope you're managing to get some sleep Abbie.  I'm sure that gorgeous colt won't keep you waiting too much longer


----------



## Coblover63 (23 April 2013)

Oh Abbie, what a hiatus of emotion the last month has been for you!  You must be absolutely exhausted already!  I really hope that foalie arrives well in time for your exams as I'm sure it is something of a distraction, even when you are at school.  Hang in there, sweetie, Tessy is such a norty teaser, giving us all these clues and hints and then refusing to do her big finale but it WILL happen - and pretty soonish - I'm sure, all the signs are there.  

I've never known HHO come together in such a collective show of support either!


----------



## Windwood (23 April 2013)

Fed up with waiting!  Going to turn my attention to my 12 goose eggs that are in the incubator.  They are due to hatch Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  Will I have a baby goose before Aby has a baby horse?

Just remembered that we have had two power cuts at night last week, only for a couple of hours each though.  So could end up waiting, waiting, waiting after all!

Hurry Tessy - you're racing against the birds now!!!


----------



## glenrox (23 April 2013)

I,m a serial lurker on here but am following this avidly as i too am expecting Bogof in the next few weeks so this is taking my mind off it


----------



## _jac_ (23 April 2013)

Hi, I am new here and have been following this thread with much excitement!  Good luck to Abbie and Tess, hope all goes smoothly and you soon meet your gorgeous mini T


----------



## debsg (23 April 2013)

Morning. Just got in from work.......... No foal? 
Could someone post a vid of the foal dance pls? Think I must be doing it wrong! Do we move clockwise or anti? If I'm going the wrong way I could be sending MiniT back 'up'!!
Whoops!! Sorry Abbie  and poor Tessy Bear xxxxx.


----------



## touchstone (23 April 2013)

I'm sure that today will be the day; won't it?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 April 2013)

When I woke up needing the the loo at 4am this morning I did not go downstairs get my iphone and check the Tessy beat BOGOF thread..... nope I completely deny it


----------



## SuperCoblet (23 April 2013)

Managed to contain myself until now, so I'm checking in! I think abbie will be on her way to school by now so will have to wait until her break


----------



## Elsiecat (23 April 2013)

*sighs*


----------



## suffolkmare (23 April 2013)

Has Abbie posted this morning at all l yet??? hmmmm, maybe that means....no silly me I won't say it. No news here either.
Thinking of you Abbie, if you are at school trying not to be distracted


----------



## Nettle123 (23 April 2013)

Even Chris Evans is cheering Tess bear on, lol !


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

TESSYBEAR FINDS FAME ON RADIO 2 

I text in 3 times today and Chris just read it out  

Listen again, right at the end of the programme


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Tessy Bear got her mention on national radio so no excuse for her to forget. Now how many of us texted in. I did, carefreegirl ? own up all of you


----------



## Nettle123 (23 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			TESSYBEAR FINDS FAME ON RADIO 2 

I text in 3 times today and Chris just read it out  

Listen again, right at the end of the programme 

Click to expand...

Well done, it made me smile.


----------



## Busybusybusy (23 April 2013)

Tessybear gets a mention on radio 2 - she's a star!!!


----------



## PippiPony (23 April 2013)

Just heard it on Chris Evans.  Well done


----------



## amandap (23 April 2013)

Lol at texters! Is that a word? Chris Evans better be rooting for Tess as well.


----------



## HeresHoping (23 April 2013)

Just heard it on the radio!  The Broadchurch of the Equine World!  Come on Tessy - you're famous!

Made me smile.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 April 2013)

If Tessy Bear doesn't get a move on, I'm afraid there is only one name for that foal: "Dilatory"! And Tessy gets renamed as "The Great Postponer".

Abbie,  half the world is holding their breath and wishing you everything of the best   You're a strong, resilient and very capable young woman, so we know you'll cope perfectly. I think everyone is proud of the way you've managed with so much going on all at once.


----------



## Mariposa (23 April 2013)

Tessy is famous!!  Amazing!!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker - Here Here to comment about Abbie


----------



## Coblover63 (23 April 2013)

Oh!  Oh!  I didn't hear the radio!   What was said???


----------



## Dr_Horse (23 April 2013)

C'mon Abbie! 

I've just rushed my dog to the vets and rushed back to find still no news!!! 

Could do with some good news!!


----------



## Dr_Horse (23 April 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01rz4qt
just getting the time now!


----------



## ridefast (23 April 2013)

I managed to resist this thread for ages at the beginning and now my first thought waking up  is, wonder if tessy had her foal? Come on tessy!


----------



## Dr_Horse (23 April 2013)

2hrs 57 mins


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

DON'T FORGET !!!!

Please can you say to Tessybear from all of us on the forum to hurry up and have the surprise foal !!! Over 325,000 views and almost 320 pages the most anticipated foal ever.


^^^^^ text I sent in


----------



## PorkChop (23 April 2013)

I have up until now resisted this thread ...... but I now confess it is the first thing I check when I come on HHO


----------



## Flibble (23 April 2013)

Yay that means if its a colt you with have to call him Chris or Evans ooh there ya go 'Evans Above'


----------



## geegee1959 (23 April 2013)

Come on Tessy.


----------



## Eastern Rose (23 April 2013)

Just heard it after missing it on the radio.  C'mon Tessy! xx


----------



## Adopter (23 April 2013)

Dr_Horse said:



			2hrs 57 mins
		
Click to expand...

It works!  Technology is wonderful when you can work it!

Morning all, wonder when Abbie has a break?


----------



## weesophz (23 April 2013)

haha tessy on the radio! oh jeez cmon mrs!


----------



## LongInTheTooth (23 April 2013)

I turned Chris Evans off while I was mucking out this morning because he started talking about Broadchurch.... Sky plussed it as I fell asleep early last night.  It was Tessybear????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			This thread has to be some forum record?
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling Tessy is hoping to have the biggest thread on here, if she's hanging on the beat TLW we have a long wait ahead.


----------



## Dr_Horse (23 April 2013)

We haven't heard anything this morning have we?? 

There must be a foal! Surely!!!


----------



## Bertolie (23 April 2013)

Abbie posted a brief message just before 7am to say still no foal


----------



## Clannad48 (23 April 2013)

Ooh I didn't see that message which number was it.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 April 2013)

Just heard it!!!! Lol was fab!

Hope you are okay Abbie.
Xxx


----------



## Beausmate (23 April 2013)

Bertolie said:



			Abbie posted a brief message just before 7am to say still no foal
		
Click to expand...

No foal _then_, but it's more than four hours on now, so who knows?


----------



## DJ (23 April 2013)

*Today, 06:49 AM*



tessybear said:



			No foal again :-(
		
Click to expand...


For those who missed todays update from Abbie


----------



## Dr_Horse (23 April 2013)

Pffft!!!! Tilly!!! I hope your not to posh to push madam!!!


----------



## molly7886 (23 April 2013)

Amazing..foal not even born yet and he/she has an international fan base and a shout out on national radio! How much more encouragement does it need to come into this world...I suspect it will expect at least a trumpeted fanfare for its arrival ;-)


----------



## Boxers (23 April 2013)

Well i think this is my last check in from my hol in the USA.  Travelling home this evening/night, and FULLY EXPECT MiniT to have arrived by the time I get home, Weds 8am.

Hope you're listening Tess, enough is enough.


----------



## starbar (23 April 2013)

Perhaps she not even in foal....just really really really fat.


----------



## JoannaC (23 April 2013)

Not posted on here before but been diligently checking each day!   We have a BOGOF foal at our yard which the vet thought was due in November but didn't turn up until March so we might be in for a long wait!! LOL


----------



## claracanter (23 April 2013)

JoannaC said:



			Not posted on here before but been diligently checking each day!   We have a BOGOF foal at our yard which the vet thought was due in November but didn't turn up until March so we might be in for a long wait!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Oh crikey!!!!!!!


----------



## Welsh (23 April 2013)

Quote~~Today | 11:26 AM
JoannaC
Not posted on here before but been diligently checking each day! We have a BOGOF foal at our yard which the vet thought was due in November but didn't turn up until March so we might be in for a long wait!! LOL
~~unquote

Oh NO!!

*now waiting to log back in & see page 2044*


----------



## Fools Motto (23 April 2013)

Well, no foal (s) from me either.. in it together! 

My birthday tomorrow, so surely one of the mares have to pop? Will it be Tessy? or either one of mine?? Or will we be kept (up) waiting for another few nights??

Nice day for a foal or three though... c'mon girlies...


----------



## Coblover63 (23 April 2013)

Dr_Horse said:



			2hrs 57 mins
		
Click to expand...

Awww... thank you!  I felt so proud hearing that!


----------



## PippiPony (23 April 2013)

No checking, I promise.  No really, honestly not checking........


----------



## Once was lost (23 April 2013)

Radio 2 awesomeness!!!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Guys cannot thank everyone enough !! That's amazing she was on the radio beaming from ear to ear !!!!  sadly school blocks BBC but will watch it once home No riding tonight so can update earlier. 

You are all such amazing, caring, supportive people and honestly can say you really do feel like my extended family  Reading all the comments keeps us going and positive about the birth of Mini T 

I really want to give you all something back but not quite sure how to do so  I feel i owe every single one of you for everything you have done for me be it over the internet its provided us with so much knowledge and support. 

I really am so proud to have such amazing people, friends in many cases that i can turn to on here, i hope if you ever need anything you feel exactly the same way as i owe so much to you all 

Thank you so very much you *lovely* wonderful amazing, beautiful people 

Tessy Bear, Mini T and Abbie 

xx


----------



## dianchi (23 April 2013)

Required will be some AMAZINGLY CUTE foal pictures!

Now hurry up Tessy!


----------



## Calcyle (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I really want to give you all something back but not quite sure how to do so  I feel i owe every single one of you for everything you have done for me be it over the internet its provided us with so much knowledge and support.
		
Click to expand...


I'll settle for photos of foaly. Lots of photos.


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

dianchi said:



			Required will be some AMAZINGLY CUTE foal pictures!

Now hurry up Tessy!
		
Click to expand...




Calcyle said:



			I'll settle for photos of foaly. Lots of photos. 

Click to expand...

^^ I will post so many pictures you will be fed up  and videos so you can watch the hooligan flying round the field on those stilts


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 April 2013)

Are there any changes today?


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Are there any changes today?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm not really, the wax must have fallen off but has started to form again difficult to tell when i see her everyday but didn't appear to be much change


----------



## Adopter (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			^^ I will post so many pictures you will be fed up  and videos so you can watch the hooligan flying round the field on those stilts
		
Click to expand...

It is impossible to have too many photo's, especially of little foals!

The link on this thread for the Radio 2 programme works really well and Dr Horse even provides the exact time to scroll forward to to get the full effect!! You are right some amazing people on here, including you and your family for coping with this unexpected surprise at such short notice.


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Adopter said:



			It is impossible to have too many photo's, especially of little foals!

The link on this thread for the Radio 2 programme works really well and Dr Horse even provides the exact time to scroll forward to to get the full effect!! You are right some amazing people on here, including you and your family for coping with this unexpected surprise at such short notice.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it i cannot wait to get home and listen to it !  Very lucky to have met such lovely people, we are only really coping due to the support on ehre may people changed my mind


----------



## FAB1 (23 April 2013)

Been reading this for ages he he!!!! and finally had to give in and post - am dying to know what is in that big belly now - i hope its a colt ! although whatever it is i hope its nice and strong !!! lets face it the amount of time its spending in there i think its going to come out at 3 years old and ready to break lol!!! come on tessy - please show us what Mini T looks like!!! and whether its a MR T or MISS T !!!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

FAB1 said:



			Been reading this for ages he he!!!! and finally had to give in and post - am dying to know what is in that big belly now - i hope its a colt ! although whatever it is i hope its nice and strong !!! lets face it the amount of time its spending in there i think its going to come out at 3 years old and ready to break lol!!! come on tessy - please show us what Mini T looks like!!! and whether its a MR T or MISS T !!!

Click to expand...

I want a colt too  But as long as young one is fit and healthy i don't mind  That's what mum said saddle attached ready to go  Soon hopefully !!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

If you're looking for ways to repay us all can I go first ?

You can muck out T-bag for me from October until next spring 

(I'll provide equipment, T will provide the poo)


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			If you're looking for ways to repay us all can I go first ?

You can muck out T-bag for me from October until next spring 

(I'll provide equipment, T will provide the poo)
		
Click to expand...

Im rubbish at mucking out im so OCD about it i take forever and remove almost every single piece of poo from the bedding


----------



## ralph and maverick (23 April 2013)

Am soo looking forward to seeing baby bear!! 
You must post lottttttttttssssssssss of pics and videos, and when you sell him on the new owner must carry on, so we can watch him grow!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

ralph and maverick said:



			Am soo looking forward to seeing baby bear!! 
You must post lottttttttttssssssssss of pics and videos, and when you sell him on the new owner must carry on, so we can watch him grow! 

Click to expand...

Me too 

I hope they will, i would love to see them grow up  I will defo show them this thread once we have found someone perfect for those crucial young years


----------



## rainer (23 April 2013)

just listened to the radio 2 clip with mum,was amazing!!!  
c'mon tessy its time! we want a foal! x


----------



## myhorsefred (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Guys cannot thank everyone enough !! That's amazing she was on the radio beaming from ear to ear !!!!  sadly school blocks BBC but will watch it once home No riding tonight so can update earlier. 

You are all such amazing, caring, supportive people and honestly can say you really do feel like my extended family  Reading all the comments keeps us going and positive about the birth of Mini T 

I really want to give you all something back but not quite sure how to do so  I feel i owe every single one of you for everything you have done for me be it over the internet its provided us with so much knowledge and support. 

I really am so proud to have such amazing people, friends in many cases that i can turn to on here, i hope if you ever need anything you feel exactly the same way as i owe so much to you all 

Thank you so very much you *lovely* wonderful amazing, beautiful people 

Tessy Bear, Mini T and Abbie 

xx
		
Click to expand...

No need to thank us.  We are all just so impressed at how well you are looking after TessyBear.  a) because of your other commitments and b) because of your attitude.  

There are not many your age who could cope with all the things you have over the last few weeks, the shock of having an in foal mare, your poorly grandad, driving tests and upcoming lifechanging exams!  And finding the time to keep us updated with your posts too.  Also, the fact that you are doing this thread for whoever will be Mini T's new owner is such a thoughtful thing.

Also, there are not many your age who would accept other peoples views on how to care for TB, (even if some are different to your own views) and you have conducted yourself in far better way than some older members on here do.  

Hats off to you lovely!  You are one special young lady.  Now go tell TB to push!
x


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

rainer said:



  just listened to the radio 2 clip with mum,was amazing!!!  
c'mon tessy its time! we want a foal! x
		
Click to expand...

Can you give me a rough idea of what he said im so excited to watch it  



myhorsefred said:



			No need to thank us.  We are all just so impressed at how well you are looking after TessyBear.  a) because of your other commitments and b) because of your attitude.  

There are not many your age who could cope with all the things you have over the last few weeks, the shock of having an in foal mare, your poorly grandad, driving tests and upcoming lifechanging exams!  And finding the time to keep us updated with your posts too.  Also, the fact that you are doing this thread for whoever will be Mini T's new owner is such a thoughtful thing.

Also, there are not many your age who would accept other peoples views on how to care for TB, (even if some are different to your own views) and you have conducted yourself in far better way than some older members on here do.  

Hats off to you lovely!  You are one special young lady.  Now go tell TB to push!
x
		
Click to expand...

that reall ywas so kind of you  There is so much knowledge here i am always open to find out more infomation on the best way to care for foal and mum 

Thank you so very much, i will blackmail her with no apples again when i am home


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 April 2013)

As long as tessy and mini t are well and healthy and the birth is trouble free I think we will all be happy.  Foal will come when its good and ready, but it is so hard waiting! Must be 100 times worse for you though.  well done on coping so well.


----------



## stencilface (23 April 2013)

Just listened to this, brilliant! 

Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow, uncross you legs Tessy!


----------



## Annagain (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Guys cannot thank everyone enough !! That's amazing she was on the radio beaming from ear to ear !!!!  sadly school blocks BBC but will watch it once home No riding tonight so can update earlier. 

You are all such amazing, caring, supportive people and honestly can say you really do feel like my extended family  Reading all the comments keeps us going and positive about the birth of Mini T 

I really want to give you all something back but not quite sure how to do so  I feel i owe every single one of you for everything you have done for me be it over the internet its provided us with so much knowledge and support. 

I really am so proud to have such amazing people, friends in many cases that i can turn to on here, i hope if you ever need anything you feel exactly the same way as i owe so much to you all 

Thank you so very much you *lovely* wonderful amazing, beautiful people 

Tessy Bear, Mini T and Abbie 

xx
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to thank us, but if you did want to give something back, how about cashing in on Mini T's fame with a 2014 Tessy Bear and Mini-T calendar and selling for charity? You're sure to have plenty of photos by the end of the year and there's hundreds if not thousands of people who will be following their progress over the next few months and would I'm sure be happy to buy one! May H&H could even sponsor its production!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

annagain said:



			You don't need to thank us, but if you did want to give something back, how about cashing in on Mini T's fame with a 2014 Tessy Bear and Mini-T calendar and selling for charity? You're sure to have plenty of photos by the end of the year and there's hundreds if not thousands of people who will be following their progress over the next few months and would I'm sure be happy to buy one! May H&H could even sponsor its production!
		
Click to expand...

Eeee I love that idea  Will defo have to do that !!! Would you all buy one and of course help me decide on a charity wil speak to mum when i am home but i love this idea ! x


----------



## stencilface (23 April 2013)

Could even promote it through radio 2.....


----------



## HBM1 (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Eeee I love that idea  Will defo have to do that !!! Would you all buy one and of course help me decide on a charity wil speak to mum when i am home but i love this idea ! x
		
Click to expand...

if you do do that, don't get them printed off until you have orders and the money in the bank!  People won't mind waiting...you can make some lovely ones on moo.com, vistaprint etc.


----------



## rainer (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Can you give me a rough idea of what he said im so excited to watch it  



/QUOTE]

i cant quite remember now lol but it was something like dont forget tessybear to have ur foal and how there is 300 posts etc on here and something,sorry my memory is soo bad 

Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			if you do do that, don't get them printed off until you have orders and the money in the bank!  People won't mind waiting...you can make some lovely ones on moo.com, vistaprint etc.
		
Click to expand...

eeeee I really want to do this now ! I will do that   order and then pay and send off.. will talk to mum later tonight but im sure for chairty she will be happy to do it


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

Calender is a fantastic idea, I would have one definitely. Perhaps you could do a survey to see which charity would be most popular. I think H&H really need to see how important this thread has become to a lot of people and perhaps do piece about it when little one decides to put in an appearance.


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Calender is a fantastic idea, I would have one definitely. Perhaps you could do a survey to see which charity would be most popular. I think H&H really need to see how important this thread has become to a lot of people and perhaps do piece about it when little one decides to put in an appearance. 

Click to expand...

That's what i was thinking perhaps ( after my exams and foal is here) get people to message me ideas, pick ones that stand out and then do a poll  

It would be nice to get the word out there for the calenders


----------



## tallyho! (23 April 2013)

Just listened to Chris Evans... brialliant! The Broadchurch of the horseworld!!! lol!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## HashRouge (23 April 2013)

When I saw how many unread pages I had since yesterday I was SURE the foal must have arrived!!! The suspense is getting ridiculous now, can't imagine what it's like for you and your family Abbie!!! Go Tessy!!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

Im rubbish at mucking out im so OCD about it i take forever and remove almost every single piece of poo from the bedding 


Believe me when you reach the grand old age of 41 you'd of mucked out so many stables you don't give a toss what it looks like once you've finished


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (23 April 2013)

Come on little foalie!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

I wonder if Chris Evans would promote a charity calander? He does a lot of charity work himself so you never know. Tessy could become more famous than Valegro at this rate.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

CC - Get them posing in classic cars and might get lucky 

Pirelli do a very classy calendar that only gets sent to the select few, it can't be bought. Now there's a thought.......


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I wonder if Chris Evans would promote a charity calander? He does a lot of charity work himself so you never know. Tessy could become more famous than Valegro at this rate.

Click to expand...

Well i will defo try and contact HHO once the calender is ready and ask if they would mind doing possibly a small article on it 



Carefreegirl said:



			CC - Get them posing in classic cars and might get lucky 

Pirelli do a very classy calendar that only gets sent to the select few, it can't be bought. Now there's a thought.......
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry the last bit has gone through one ear and out the other  Do you mean making some people different ones as gifts or ? sorry im cofnsued  x


----------



## sandi_84 (23 April 2013)

Ha ha! Loving the raidio shout out to Tessy and Mini T! 

Come on girlie! I had such a good feeling about this last night,  I was so sure we'd be seeing a foalie this morning 

I'm another addicted to this thread and I keep checking at regular intervals to see if she's popped yet


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

A youngster like you  has probably has never heard of the Pirelli calendar. 

Not to be mistaken with Parelli 

Pirelli tyres shoot a calendar every year using the latest super models, all very classy but you can't buy one, they get sent to whoever Pirelli decides to send them to. They do come up for sale sometimes and go for £100's / £1,000's at a time.

I'm thinking TB could be a Pirelli model, much classier than Nuts or FHM


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			A youngster like you  has probably has never heard of the Pirelli calendar. 

Not to be mistaken with Parelli 

Pirelli tyres shoot a calendar every year using the latest super models, all very classy but you can't buy one, they get sent to whoever Pirelli decides to send them to. They do come up for sale sometimes and go for £100's / £1,000's at a time.

I'm thinking TB could be a Pirelli model, much classier than Nuts or FHM 

Click to expand...

I did think Monty is really making as much money as possible  

Oh i am sure she would  Foal would be embarassed otherwise !


----------



## PippiPony (23 April 2013)

Pirelli calendars traditionally feature ladies with generous boobies & not much clothing Abbie  and possibly the odd bit of car/garage equipment.  So rather like you Tessybear   

I must not check in every hour, 
I must not check in every hour, 
I must not check in every hour, 
I must not check in every hour, 
  

Well done Abbie, you are doing great  x


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Pippipony said:



			Pirelli calendars traditionally feature ladies with generous boobies & not much clothing Abbie  and possibly the odd bit of car/garage equipment.  So rather like you Tessybear   

I must not check in every hour, 
I must not check in every hour, 
I must not check in every hour, 
I must not check in every hour, 
  

Well done Abbie, you are doing great  x
		
Click to expand...

Perfect we have a ride on Mower she can pose on that  

Thank you lovely x


----------



## Annagain (23 April 2013)

Getting nervous about the calendar idea now...highly unlikely given his (I'm sure it's a colt) mum but as we don't know who dad is, what if Baby Bear's a minger  Count me in as your first order 

You could do a separate calendar of Tessy's boobs for those who like that sort of thing.


----------



## AFlapjack (23 April 2013)

Hi Abbie, I have been reading since the beginning of the thread, checking in everyday, admiring her boobs etc.  haha but I simply cannot lurk any longer!!!

Tessy darling, pleaseeee, hurry up!!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

annagain said:



			Getting nervous about the calendar idea now...highly unlikely given his (I'm sure it's a colt) mum but as we don't know who dad is, what if Baby Bear's a minger  Count me in as your first order 

You could do a separate calendar of Tessy's boobs for those who like that sort of thing. 

Click to expand...

They will be beautiful and even if they are a bit of an ugly duckling we will tell them they are beautiful nobody wants a cob with self-esteem issues 



AFlapjack said:



			Hi Abbie, I have been reading since the beginning of the thread, checking in everyday, admiring her boobs etc.  haha but I simply cannot lurk any longer!!!

Tessy darling, pleaseeee, hurry up!! 

Click to expand...

Hello   aw thank you  x She needs to !!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

Perfect we have a ride on Mower she can pose on that  

Thank you lovely x


ROTFL


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Believe me when you reach the grand old age of 41 you'd of mucked out so many stables you don't give a toss what it looks like once you've finished [/QUOTE]

Same here but a few years older. 

Keep going Abbie, you're doing so well. I'd have a calendar. I think breakfast TV is next


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Believe me when you reach the grand old age of 41 you'd of mucked out so many stables you don't give a toss what it looks like once you've finished 

Click to expand...

Same here but a few years older. 

Keep going Abbie, you're doing so well. I'd have a calendar. I think breakfast TV is next[/QUOTE]

I really am going to go forwards with this calender idea  Will speak to mum when i am at home but as long as it will not cost load of money (which it wont ) im sure she will be fine with it


----------



## SpottyTB (23 April 2013)

Just listened to the radio shout out - that was so great, god the foals famous even before he/she's stepped foot on the ground! Amazing 

C'mon TB i'm routing for you girly, pop baby out now !! 

Xx


----------



## Merrymoles (23 April 2013)

I like the idea of tessy being more famous than valegro! She could do supermarket openings with miniT and earn lots of dosh - as long as she didn't eat the green grocery counter. Then she could be an x factor judge and go on big brother. The only way is tessy... Sorry, getting a bit over- excited now and really should get some work done


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

moleskinsmum said:



			I like the idea of tessy being more famous than valegro! She could do supermarket openings with miniT and earn lots of dosh - as long as she didn't eat the green grocery counter. Then she could be an x factor judge and go on big brother. The only way is tessy... Sorry, getting a bit over- excited now and really should get some work done
		
Click to expand...

The bigger idea the better. I remember Chris Evans, our new mentor/sponsor, started car fest as he had given up bread for lent and within days he had one on the go and then did car fest north too 

Just goes to show what can be done with drive and enthusiasm. As Mr Evans is now involved whether he likes it or not,  we can use his connections.


----------



## dingle12 (23 April 2013)

I don't listen to radio two so clicked on the link and played the one with the rugby cup on it got to 2.57 and I had traffic news can someone point me in the right directin please.


----------



## HashRouge (23 April 2013)

dingle12 said:



			I don't listen to radio two so clicked on the link and played the one with the rugby cup on it got to 2.57 and I had traffic news can someone point me in the right directin please.
		
Click to expand...

Just keep listening, it's actually a bit after 2.57, but it is there!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (23 April 2013)

dingle12 said:



			I don't listen to radio two so clicked on the link and played the one with the rugby cup on it got to 2.57 and I had traffic news can someone point me in the right directin please.
		
Click to expand...

It's actually at about 2.58  

Great idea RE calendar, I would buy one if I had the money!


----------



## Nicnac (23 April 2013)

Cannot believe this thread isn't featured in H&H proper.

They could do a whole article on BOGOF ponies with TB as the star (minus the pony porn piccies )

Calendar is a brilliant idea and will have to listen to Radio 2 later when I am out of the office.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

The radio 2 listening figures are going to have unexplained peak next time they are released


----------



## jojo5 (23 April 2013)

You know what is the best thing about this thread?  You can read the whole thing, and there are no nasty comments and no bitchy reflections on horse care, and it's all just a little bit silly!!  Brilliant!!!


----------



## LD&S (23 April 2013)

jojo5 said:



			You know what is the best thing about this thread?  You can read the whole thing, and there are no nasty comments and no bitchy reflections on horse care, and it's all just a little bit silly!!  Brilliant!!!  

Click to expand...

Quite agree, really nice that everyone is so supportive.


----------



## 3~2~1 (23 April 2013)

Another serial lurker, lurching out of the woodwork, been following since day one, refreshing page hourly and would just like to say what a wonderful owner you sound and extremely level headed, good on you and lucky pony you have 

On the foaling front, I am super far away from an expert, the only experience I have it my own mare having 1 foal 3 years ago, and she had me singing a merry dance for a week or more, waxing up, wrestless, pawing the ground, then as soon as I got her in and kept an eye on her no waxing, no pawing the ground, no wrestlesness.

I decided as it was a lovely warm evening to leave her out overnight, which was her usual routine, that very night despite having no wax, she foaled.  I was keeping a close eye from nearby but didn't go anywhere near her or the field.  

A possibility that if your mare has foaled before, she's always done it outside and is not comfortable foaling inside ? just a suggestion and sorry if it's already been said, don't want to come and butt in on all the great advice you have been receiving.

Good luck


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			The bigger idea the better. I remember Chris Evans, our new mentor/sponsor, started car fest as he had given up bread for lent and within days he had one on the go and then did car fest north too 

Just goes to show what can be done with drive and enthusiasm. As Mr Evans is now involved whether he likes it or not,  we can use his connections.

Click to expand...

I am sure Chris Evans will be delighted to have been enrolled in the TessyBear saga. Not that I know him. Whoever sent the message in today perhaps they could send him another 'encouraging' him to check out this thread.


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I am sure Chris Evans will be delighted to have been enrolled in the TessyBear saga. Not that I know him. Whoever sent the message in today perhaps they could send him another 'encouraging' him to check out this thread.

Click to expand...

That will be carefreegirl.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

Guilty as charged 

See how much I can pester him until they take a restraining order out........

I'd love the mystery guest tomorrow who he has 3 minutes to give an informative and if it calls for it humorous interview to be Tessybear (or rather Abbie might get a bit more out of Abbie )

I get a feeling it's going to be Tracey Ullman though !

Can you tell I listen every day


----------



## Flibble (23 April 2013)

I am worn out reading this however it has distracted me from my own panic over somefink else which has now become a non issue.
So a) thank you and b) hurry up and c) please?


----------



## Clannad48 (23 April 2013)

I have a weird request Abbie. When Tessy FINALLY has her foal can you call the thread County Data or something like that. I had to try to explain to my boss why I had an internet tab called Tessybear BOGOF............ on my computer at work. Luckily he was fine about it, his comment was 'as long as you get the work done'


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Guilty as charged 

See how much I can pester him until they take a restraining order out........

I'd love the mystery guest tomorrow who he has 3 minutes to give an informative and if it calls for it humorous interview to be Tessybear (or rather Abbie might get a bit more out of Abbie )

I get a feeling it's going to be Tracey Ullman though !

Can you tell I listen every day 

Click to expand...

Carefreegirl, it's our age I listen everyday too, glad I'm not the only sad one lol.

If you need a fellow stalker let me know. The Friday One Show would be good me thinks !


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

I'll tweet him later


----------



## ShadowHunter (23 April 2013)

With all those unread pages i was sure foal was going to arrive... not that i care 

The radio shout out was brilliant, Tessy and Mini T have found fame! International superstars in the making 

If you do make the calendar, i'll be your first order; love the idea!

Future owner of Mini T is going to be one lucky person, shame you cant keep him/her yourself but im sure you'll find a perfect owner 

Now come on Tessy, it's like the whole world is waiting for you to push!


----------



## Emsarr (23 April 2013)

Here's hoping that Foalie decides to come out before we hit page 400!!


----------



## indie999 (23 April 2013)

Emsarr said:



			Here's hoping that Foalie decides to come out before we hit page 400!!

Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same...............400 here we come!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

Well I think I've Tweeted him 

All this modern technology confuddles me


----------



## Hoopsa (23 April 2013)

My very first post!  After lurking since the beginning of the story I have just got to join in the fun!  Listening to Chris Evans brought a lump to my throat.   Come on Tessy!  And well done Abbie for the extraordinary way you are coping!  I know betting has closed, but my money's on a skewbald filly, more brown than white.  Tonight's the night!


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Well I think I've Tweeted him 

All this modern technology confuddles me 

Click to expand...

Haha I was impressed with the casual I'll tweet comment, again its our age. 

Abbie, hope you are relaxing and enjoying the calm before the sound of tiny hooves !


----------



## MrsElle (23 April 2013)

Emsarr said:



			Here's hoping that Foalie decides to come out before we hit page 400!!

Click to expand...

I'm only on page 81!  I have 40 posts per page


----------



## BlairandAzria (23 April 2013)

Did you hashtag carefreegirl? We could all tweet using the #waitingfortessytofoal 
Or #tessyfoal etc...


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

EEEEEEEEEEK

Just listened to the radio 2 call out !!  IM BEAMING FROM EAR TO EAR !!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and now tonight's update.... she has changed A LOT so excuse the post this morning she has waxed up on her other teat, her vulva has completely changed shaped... like one side has collapsed slightly if that makes sense 




























The waxy build up dropped off when she was having her feet picked out but formed in less than 10 mins max again  But look at her poor boobies  Being bit to death by bloody flies horrible things


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Did you hashtag carefreegirl? We could all tweet using the #waitingfortessytofoal 
Or #tessyfoal etc...
		
Click to expand...

Hashtag  Only hash I know comes in cakes (yes morrismob it's our age )

I follow him so just copied the thread title and wrote something about it being to do with 'Don't forget' this morning.

I think I've just sent it to myself looking at my phone


----------



## Flibble (23 April 2013)

I am so excited now.


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (23 April 2013)

Put out a tweet with #Tessybear and #waitingfortessybaby


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Hashtag  Only hash I know comes in cakes (yes morrismob it's our age )

I follow him so just copied the thread title and wrote something about it being to do with 'Don't forget' this morning.

I think I've just sent it to myself looking at my phone  

Click to expand...

Oh god everyone will think i am a horse perv for taking photos of her bits and pieces


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 April 2013)

Woohoo...Tessy not long now girlie  
Here's hoping for a colt lol. You will end up keeping it for sure


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 April 2013)

I'm totally lost now re # etc so maybe a 'yoof' would be better off doing the technical stuff 

Off to my rocking chair now with a hot water bottle


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (23 April 2013)

Eek! Can't wait, I mean, not excited AT ALL *crossed fingers*  It'll be soon, i'm sure of it! I'm keeping money on a piebald colt, more black than white, with a handsome white star/stripe


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Woohoo...Tessy not long now girlie  
Here's hoping for a colt lol. You will end up keeping it for sure 

Click to expand...

 We wont this sounds terrible but i don't want to keep a foal, our land would be trashed in winter   we simply don't have enough time for two horses my sister isn't keen on riding as much as i am x


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (23 April 2013)

OOFT Big Momma or what?! She's changed a lot, her belly looks even bigger than it was! Come on Tessy, PUSHHHHHHH


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			OOFT Big Momma or what?! She's changed a lot, her belly looks even bigger than it was! Come on Tessy, PUSHHHHHHH  

Click to expand...

The weather has been so lovely today and tomorrow it's supposed to be nice so if she has any brain cells she will time it then


----------



## Coblover63 (23 April 2013)

Got to admit that I'm going to be quite disappointed when Tessy does finally foal..... this little "Waiting Club" won't exist any more


----------



## Thistle (23 April 2013)

As long as it has a good home it doesn't matter who it's with. Don't feel bad, you didn't plan this,

Her udder looks more promising, the central crease has disappeared now, always a good sign.


----------



## babymare (23 April 2013)

Omg the radio . fane and firtune ahead lol but hang in there abbie it wont be long now ps you are a lovely girl. bet youre parents are proud x x


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Got to admit that I'm going to be quite disappointed when Tessy does finally foal..... this little "Waiting Club" won't exist any more 

Click to expand...

I know we will all need some form of counselling and suffer from withdrawal symptoms  



Thistle said:



			As long as it has a good home it doesn't matter who it's with. Don't feel bad, you didn't plan this,

Her udder looks more promising, the central crease has disappeared now, always a good sign.
		
Click to expand...

We will ensure they have a good home  defo, well that's it if we had planned the foal then we would keep it but we didn't play a role in that 

I thought that and her teats have dropped more


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Thistle said:



			As long as it has a good home it doesn't matter who it's with. Don't feel bad, you didn't plan this,

^^^ This !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

babymare said:



			Omg the radio . fane and firtune ahead lol but hang in there abbie it wont be long now ps you are a lovely girl. bet youre parents are proud x x
		
Click to expand...

How lovely was that ! so many fantastic people on here  Aw thank you so much ! Im lucky to have such great parents to support me x


----------



## Patterdale (23 April 2013)

She's enormous! I don't think I've ever seen an in foal mare as big!

I'm going to say not tonight, but tomorrow night! Black colt, 3 socks!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (23 April 2013)

I've gone beyond obsessed with this thread, I'm now obTESSed, she's got to have her foal tonight..please?....surely?


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			She's enormous! I don't think I've ever seen an in foal mare as big!

I'm going to say not tonight, but tomorrow night! Black colt, 3 socks!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god dont say that knowing our like its triplets 



gala said:



			I've gone beyond obsessed with this thread, I'm now obTESSed, she's got to have her foal tonight..please?....surely?
		
Click to expand...

Love it !! fingers crossed x


----------



## frozzy (23 April 2013)

She will either foal tonight around10/11 or wait until 4/5am. Skewbald filly!!


----------



## ZondaR (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh god everyone will think i am a horse perv for taking photos of her bits and pieces 

Click to expand...


There are times when this thread reminds me of 'Readers Wives' with all the photos and comments on Tessy's lovely boobies


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 April 2013)

There does seem to be some changes today, her tummy looks lower to me, and her udder is much bigger too, poor girl must be uncomfy.  Lets hope tonights the night as weather set to get cold after tomorrow.


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			There does seem to be some changes today, her tummy looks lower to me, and her udder is much bigger too, poor girl must be uncomfy.  Lets hope tonights the night as weather set to get cold after tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i did think that  But the  flies around her boobies are not helping poor girl  x


----------



## Fools Motto (23 April 2013)

I've given up guessing when, I've been wrong on so many occasions! 

Plait her tail, polish her hooves, and wipe her tash - got to look 'ones best' for foalie... might make something happen??


----------



## Po Knee (23 April 2013)

LOVED the mention on Chris Evans show 

From today's pics, with absolutely everything heading south, something's gotta give sometime soon


----------



## HashRouge (23 April 2013)

Omg she's so HUGE, she's now officially hugenormous!!! Let's hope tonight is the night!!!


----------



## Coblover63 (23 April 2013)

Her teats are just starting to turn, which is a good sign.... they start to point slightly outwards so that bubs can latch on easier when he/she is learning.....


----------



## Once was lost (23 April 2013)

Tonight's pics are ever so promising, tonight or tomorrow I would say (but I have said lots of things already and Tess has made me a liar, she is good at that is old Tessy lol!).
Chris Evens and the radio 2 listeners will have to have the official birth announcement when it comes, can just hear it now, new mascot for the Chris evens show in the form of Mini T, from per birth onwards, who is up for a campaign?

You're wonderful Abbie, while Tess and Mini T are the stars you and your truly lovely family are the ones frantically pulling it all together in the back ground. All jokes aside I think an article in H&H about BOGOF foals would be a fantastic and sensible idea and an interview with you and your Mum about managing such a difficult situation would help so many people who find themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## 3Beasties (23 April 2013)

How has she not popped yet?!?  

Without panicking anyone (and hopefully won't sound like an idiot for asking a stupid question) what are the chances of there being twins in there? Would the vet have checked that?


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			How has she not popped yet?!?  

Without panicking anyone (and hopefully won't sound like an idiot for asking a stupid question) what are the chances of there being foals in there? Would the vet have checked that?
		
Click to expand...

Nope ! God knows i hope not, vet did an internal check so surely would have felt two ? don't put that idea in my head


----------



## Cavalier (23 April 2013)

Typical. The one day I don't listen to Chris Evans is the one time I miss something important!

Hope it's soon, she's huge now.


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Cavalier said:



			Typical. The one day I don't listen to Chris Evans is the one time I miss something important!

Hope it's soon, she's huge now.
		
Click to expand...

 She looks so uncomfy bless her 

Right off to do water check and first foal check x


----------



## ridefast (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Nope ! God knows i hope not, vet did an internal check so surely would have felt two ? don't put that idea in my head 

Click to expand...

I THINK after the first scan in the first stages of pregnancy it's hard to tell if there's 2 until 2 pop out, and obviously you didn't scan her at first cos you didn't have her so it's possible!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

ridefast said:



			I THINK after the first scan in the first stages of pregnancy it's hard to tell if there's 2 until 2 pop out, and obviously you didn't scan her at first cos you didn't have her so it's possible!
		
Click to expand...

Please don't say that, if there is two it will be just our luck


----------



## PippiPony (23 April 2013)

Everything crossed abbie
x


----------



## putasocinit (23 April 2013)

Wipe the inside of her legs with naff off, that will keep the flies away from her sexy boobies and wont make them taste horrible for foalie.


----------



## ridefast (23 April 2013)

3~2~1 said:



			A possibility that if your mare has foaled before, she's always done it outside and is not comfortable foaling inside ? just a suggestion and sorry if it's already been said, don't want to come and butt in on all the great advice you have been receiving.

Good luck 

Click to expand...

I was wondering this too, perhaps try turning her out super early before it gets light and see if she foals then?


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			Wipe the inside of her legs with naff off, that will keep the flies away from her sexy boobies and wont make them taste horrible for foalie.
		
Click to expand...

We wiped them down with fly spray ( inside of legs that is)  just look so painful !!


----------



## ibot (23 April 2013)

hey Abbie and extended family  OMG she is famous wow  this really is so exciting!!

Fingers crossed for a safe and happy delivery not long now 

Nicky
xx


----------



## galaxy (23 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			How has she not popped yet?!?  

Without panicking anyone (and hopefully won't sound like an idiot for asking a stupid question) what are the chances of there being twins in there? Would the vet have checked that?
		
Click to expand...

Has been crossing my mind too..  She's huge!!  

Come on Tess!!!


----------



## Wildforestpony18 (23 April 2013)

galaxy said:



			Has been crossing my mind too..  She's huge!!  

Come on Tess!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this! ^


----------



## ShadowHunter (23 April 2013)

She looks amazing, cant be long now surly?!

If it's twins.. there will be trouble.. fingers crossed for a safe delivery 
Common Tessy, one final step


----------



## Bionic Boy (23 April 2013)

myhorsefred said:



			No need to thank us.  We are all just so impressed at how well you are looking after TessyBear.  a) because of your other commitments and b) because of your attitude.  

There are not many your age who could cope with all the things you have over the last few weeks, the shock of having an in foal mare, your poorly grandad, driving tests and upcoming lifechanging exams!  And finding the time to keep us updated with your posts too.  Also, the fact that you are doing this thread for whoever will be Mini T's new owner is such a thoughtful thing.

Also, there are not many your age who would accept other peoples views on how to care for TB, (even if some are different to your own views) and you have conducted yourself in far better way than some older members on here do.  

Hats off to you lovely!  You are one special young lady.  Now go tell TB to push!
x
		
Click to expand...

Well said Fred!


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Holly_H. said:



			She looks amazing, cant be long now surly?!

If it's twins.. there will be trouble.. fingers crossed for a safe delivery 
Common Tessy, one final step
		
Click to expand...

How will there be trouble ?  ohhh dont need this now  Not twins please not twins


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

Does Chris Evans have horses? perhaps he could give baby Tessy a good home. Just a thought.


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 April 2013)

Doubt its twins. Dont worry.  what will be will be.  Im sure Tessy knows what shes doing and you have help arranged if you need it.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 April 2013)

I doubt it's twins too, don't worry I am sure the vet would have felt two.


----------



## Clodagh (23 April 2013)

It isn't her first is it? I doubt it is twins, like women they sag more with subsequent pregnancies!


----------



## Once was lost (23 April 2013)

I admit the twin thing crossed my mind however it is far more likely that as an experienced broodie Tess has allot of 'stretch' in her due to carrying previous foals and the other thought that crossed my mind was that Dad was a big boy, I do hope that Dad wasn't too big though and that the fact Tess is no maiden mare will make her foaling nice and smooth. I guess it is just we have all become so invested in Tess, Mini T and Abbie and her family that we all have our worries for them although I keep telling myself that nature tends to take care of things a mare can't handle and problems are rare. I can't believe how emotionally invested I am in a horse I have never seen in the flesh and a role model of a 17 year old girl who I am unlikely to ever have the true pleasure of meeting. You have to love the Internet!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (23 April 2013)

Just listened to Chris Evans.....Tessy is even more famous now. Have just had to explain to OH not sure he "gets" it!!

I just hope all goes well for you all...and I hope she hurries up I can't stand the suspense


----------



## Once was lost (23 April 2013)

Yikes that came out badly I don't mean that being a '17 year old girl' is a bad thing or anything to generally look down on it is simply that I wouldn't have predicted that I would look up to somebody so much my junior, shows that age is nothing, actions are what count.
(Why do I feel like I grabbed a spade and just keep on digging my hole?)


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			Yikes that came out badly I don't mean that being a '17 year old girl' is a bad thing or anything to generally look down on it is simply that I wouldn't have predicted that I would look up to somebody so much my junior, shows that age is nothing, actions are what count.
(Why do I feel like I grabbed a spade and just keep on digging my hole?)
		
Click to expand...

No no no i understood what you meant and feel so very flattered ! Thank you so much ! x


----------



## Barney&Buzz (23 April 2013)

My Internet's been down and I was sure she'd have him whilst I couldn't check.


----------



## Patterdale (23 April 2013)

When doing an internal exam after a certain time (when the uterus drops below the pelvis) the vet can only tell if she's in foal or not, not how many or accurately date the pregnancy. 

But don't worry Abbie - plan plan plan and believe in fate


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 April 2013)

I really saw today's pics and thought "whoa, big changes since yesterday!". There have been fairly obvious changes between all the days recently I think but particularly between today and yesterday. She looks wonderful. 

Try not to worry, Abbie. I'm sure nature will take its course and Tessy will foal when she is good and ready. No doubt she'll take it all in her stride.


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			Yikes that came out badly I don't mean that being a '17 year old girl' is a bad thing or anything to generally look down on it is simply that I wouldn't have predicted that I would look up to somebody so much my junior, shows that age is nothing, actions are what count.
(Why do I feel like I grabbed a spade and just keep on digging my hole?)
		
Click to expand...

Don't.. I thought it was well said. The reason this thread has grabbed us all is mainly because of Abbie. The way she has coped and kept us informed has drawn us in and her parents should be and I am sure are very proud of her. Now Tessy over to you !


----------



## PleaseVenus (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh god everyone will think i am a horse perv for taking photos of her bits and pieces 

Click to expand...

I'm sat next to my Dad reading this and I think he thinks I'm a horse perv too now. Wooops.


----------



## Racergirl (23 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Don't.. I thought it was well said. The reason this thread has grabbed us all is mainly because of Abbie. The way she has coped and kept us informed has drawn us in and her parents should be and I am sure are very proud of her. Now Tessy over to you ! 

Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (23 April 2013)

Did we decide on a TB hashtag at all? (Sorry if there is an answer but its got a bit lost in the forest of vibes)


----------



## Fjord (23 April 2013)

I've been checking in periodically and just listened to the Chris Evans bit, it's fantastic! Tessybear is famous!


----------



## Nicnac (23 April 2013)

OH has been away for a few days and can't believe TB hasn't popped yet.  He's now convinced she won't foal until her belly touches the floor 

Just listened to CE show as was already at work this morning when it was on - famous!

Broadchurch is a great name for mini T


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 April 2013)

Have ignored the thread since I listened to Chris evens hoping to have foalie pics!!!! 

Her poor boobies are looking huge!!!!


----------



## Jingleballs (23 April 2013)

I've not replied to this thread before but have been watching it like a hawk!

Just wanted to say good luck for when foalie comes!!!  I'm sure you'll need a long sleep after all this waiting!


----------



## sav123 (23 April 2013)

Did my "last" check of the night before I walked the dog, but just *had* to check again when I got back.  And will check again first thing tomorrow.  Just like I did this morning.  I've never felt the need to look at HHO in the mornings until now - I'm addicted!!  It's just too exciting!!

HHO is going to go into meltdown when MiniT finally decides to grace us with his/her presence.

*not really bouncing up & down on my seat like an impatient child. Honest*


----------



## Technique (23 April 2013)

I reckon foalie is even more imminent; those boobies are more a quarter to three than yesterday's ten to two position. Good luck Abbie - fingers crossed.


----------



## ridefast (23 April 2013)

Just came on and this thread was on the 2nd page! Can't have that now! Bumping it back to the top


----------



## ralph and maverick (23 April 2013)

Just caught up since this afternoon, after seeing how many more pages since I last checked, I was sure she had popped!!
*disappointed!*
Will be back 1st thing, to hopefully see pics of Mini T!


----------



## PippiPony (23 April 2013)

Are we going to text Chris Evans again & see if we can get it on the Don't forgets every day?


----------



## Racergirl (23 April 2013)

Im off to bed now, have got to the stage where my mum asks how many times Im awake in the night looking... 

The dogs wake me up, honest..... 

Fingers crossed its tonight - and Abbie - if it happens on a weeknight, dont forget to put a picture on the Radio 2 facebook page, they will love it !!


----------



## bumper (23 April 2013)

Just checking in 

I agree with others. As I said before (a few hundred pages back!) ....I'd be so proud of your mature attitude if I was your Mum TB. You are one lovely young lady


----------



## Ladyinred (23 April 2013)

bumper said:



			Just checking in 

I agree with others. As I said before (a few hundred pages back!) ....I'd be so proud of your mature attitude if I was your Mum TB. You are one lovely young lady 

Click to expand...

She really is a star, I know I would be proud to be her Mum.

Four weeks ago this was her worst nightmare and in that short time she has coped brilliantly adjusting to the idea, plus doing exam revision and a theory test!! Not forgetting her Grandad in hospital and finding a horse to ride. That lot would have many of us reaching for the Prozac.. not Abbie, she carries on and even manages to be very funny and keep us updated with pics every day.

Abbie, you deserve to go far in life and follow all your dreams!


----------



## Marydoll (23 April 2013)

Aw Tessy, c'mon it foaly time


----------



## tessybear (23 April 2013)

Thanks guys but I'm not really such a strong person at all I'm crumbling on the inside under everything, it's hard to stay ontop I'm far from a perfect daughter and realising that quickly now  no sleep,exams,grandad getting worse and added stress from something else (self inflicted) is taking it's toll I need a foal hug ?!


----------



## Mariposa (23 April 2013)

Aaw Abbie! Just think, as soon as you see that little velvety muzzle it'll all be worth it  Hope you are ok, chin up, you are doing amazingly


----------



## 3Beasties (23 April 2013)

Have a hug from me instead Abbie! Stay strong and look forward to that little bundle of joy arriving


----------



## patchypony (23 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thanks guys but I'm not really such a strong person at all I'm crumbling on the inside under everything, it's hard to stay ontop I'm far from a perfect daughter and realising that quickly now  no sleep,exams,grandad getting worse and added stress from something else (self inflicted) is taking it's toll I need a foal hug ?!
		
Click to expand...

You have so many people on here for support, all of which I'm sure are more than willing for you to pm one of us and have a moan and offload some stress. 
What HHO aunties are for! 
What was TB's hash tag?


----------



## SuperCoblet (23 April 2013)

Don't beat yourself up abbie, I'm the same age as you and I really wouldn't have coped atall with what you've been through recently. All the exams and foal stress will be over soon then you can relax with a gorgeous piebald colt (  ) 
Chin up, if you need someone to talk to I'm always here


----------



## katastrophykat (23 April 2013)

Huge hugs from the north east Abbie!! We're all behind you- if you need to have a rant and rave, use us! And if you fancy a trip oop north in your holidays after all this is over, give me a yell!


----------



## BlairandAzria (23 April 2013)

Oh abbie, give yourself a break lovely  (I say 'lovely' a lot too!)  you have so much going on right now, and lack of sleep makes everything seem more stressful and difficult than when you've had a decent nights sleep. 

Just look back at some of the lovely comments you've had on here. And the interest this thread has generated - that's all down to you! You should, rightly, be proud of the way you have handled everything that's been thrown at you recently - but your not super-human, you're allowed to have a little wobble if you need to (isn't that what our horses manes are for ?   ) 

There'll be a little foal soon for you to cuddle.  but in the mean time, chin up chicken, soon you'll look back on all these long nights and days waiting, worrying and hoping and  remember them with fondness (honestly)  and you'll realise how the past month has changed you into the stronger, more grown up responsible person you've become. 

Take care, look after yourself  Tessy will foal when she's good and ready, and most likely when you're not looking


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 April 2013)

What the hell is a hash tag..?!?!?


----------



## BlairandAzria (23 April 2013)

#hurryuptessyfoal!


----------



## BlairandAzria (23 April 2013)

Its for twitter ! # = hashtag 

Or just #tessyfoal ? Or #tessybearsfoal

Or #hhoiswaiting


----------



## ATrueClassAct (23 April 2013)

Big hugs Tessy and Abbie!!
You'll make a fine, caring Grandma I'm sure


----------



## Racergirl (23 April 2013)

Huge hug from me too (see how long I lasted - 0/10 for staying power!!!!) soon as the foal comes and you get proper sleep things will seem a lot brighter xxxx


----------



## morrismob (23 April 2013)

Abbie its all been said but am I right that you are at the start of some very important exams ( is as or a level ?) you have a lovely mare which is now about to ( hopefully) foal totally out of the blue and a poorly grandfather ?

I have 3 kids, eldest is 20 tomorrow, 2nd is 17 and doing as's and 3rd is 15 and doing GCSE's. It is such a emotional rollercoast for you without Tessy's foal. You can't be the perfect daughter, no-one can, but you come damn close. 

I watch my kids cope with all of this but without this added trauma and it's hard  for you all. Cut yourself some slack what will be will be. Your exams will be fine don't panic at this stage, you've done the ground work and now is just the time to revise, make notes, read them through. The answers are already in there just dig them out when you need to.

Tessy has been through this before and knows better than most of us and will deliver in her own time. Chin up honey, we are all proud of you already, nothing to prove.


----------



## suffolkmare (23 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Cut yourself some slack what will be will be. Your exams will be fine don't panic at this stage, you've done the ground work and now is just the time to revise, make notes, read them through. The answers are already in there just dig them out when you need to.

Tessy has been through this before and knows better than most of us and will deliver in her own time. Chin up honey, we are all proud of you already, nothing to prove.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.
Big hugs Abbie, you're allowed to be human, and sleeplessness gets to us all. It looks like the waiting may be over soon, and you can catch up then. It's been said many times already but Tessy is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Liath (23 April 2013)

Hugs Abbie- you may not feel like you're coping very well, but from where we are standing it looks very much like you're doing a better job of holding it all together than most of us would be! 

If you need someone to off load onto- even about your 'self inflicted' stuff, I'm right here, as are many more of you and Tessy's HHO Aunties! 

Take it from an old fart- whatever is going on for you right now might seem like an impossible mountain to climb right now, but in a year it will all be a faint memory- apart from Mini T of course!! X


----------



## Racergirl (24 April 2013)

Aaaaaaand checking....


----------



## Toffee44 (24 April 2013)

Check in.....


----------



## Queenbee (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thanks guys but I'm not really such a strong person at all I'm crumbling on the inside under everything, it's hard to stay ontop I'm far from a perfect daughter and realising that quickly now  no sleep,exams,grandad getting worse and added stress from something else (self inflicted) is taking it's toll I need a foal hug ?!
		
Click to expand...

Tb,  control the things you can...
Sadly you can't control the foal or your grandad, on this you have to breath and let whatever will be, unfold.

You can control your exams... That is all you can control... Focus on these.  Don't let anything distract you from that.  

Can I reccomend that as hard as it is you stay away from HHO until foal is here, you need to be studying and not chatting on here.  We are not your priority and I think a lot of people on here are forgetting you have more important things to do.  Exciting as a foal is, you only get one shot at these exams (within reason) x

Foal will arrive when foal wants to arrive x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 April 2013)

**Hangs head in shame**
    

She has a point Abbie...we dont want to keep you from your studies xxx


----------



## OldNag (24 April 2013)

Morning Foal Watchers!


----------



## Racergirl (24 April 2013)

This is true - though I'm sure abbie knows that and isn't on here other than when she's able to - its not like she bunks off lessons to come in here and chat, I just presume she's in here in her down time from school or study. (Unlike me who would have been in here constantly instead of the stuff I'm meant to be doing - I hated revising!!) so glad smart phones and he Internet weren't around when I was at school !!!! 

Good philosophy for life that a lot of people forget IMO - don't sweat the stuff you can't control, things will happen as and when they are meant to.


----------



## Carefreegirl (24 April 2013)

Morning 

You know what you need Abbie ? A damn good cry, all out wailing including snot and dribble, it'll make you feel much better. Failing that a group hug


----------



## Racergirl (24 April 2013)

Much as I love her, I'm not hugging her if she's covered in snot......


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 April 2013)

Abbie foalwatch gets to us all even when it's your job. We took in mare's for foaling plus our own. We had cameras and split foalwatch but for me sleep in 4 hour shifts doesn't work now that I'm old. Then in the morning it was the riding job and taking care of the the rest of the inmates. I was beyond exhausted. Once they're here you have other things to deal with. I don't really miss mare's foaling. I like's me sleep! 

You have many more things on your plate than I did. Tessy has done this before. Tessy has probably done this on her own before. I agree with other posters that say conventrate on the things you can. When foal is born update and then relax. When school is over and you get a break everyone will be happy for your updates but we're not entitled. We all know you're doing your very best. 

Terri


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Oh dear lord foal is here a little skewbald !! Not sure of gender yet !!! Waiting for vet as afterbirth is hanging out of Tess is this normal ??!?!


----------



## debsg (24 April 2013)

Morning all!


----------



## quirky (24 April 2013)

Congrats, hope all is well


----------



## bignosesmum (24 April 2013)

Yay 

Cant comment on afterbirth but would imagine that as long as it is on its way out it is ok. Main thing is that baby made it out safe.

So happy for you


----------



## Sheep (24 April 2013)

congrats!!!


----------



## quirky (24 April 2013)

It isn't abnormal to hold onto the placenta, an injection normally does the trick.
I look forward to seeing pics of little one later!


----------



## cheeryplatypus (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!
Think she may be in the middle of cleansing, which is a good thing.
You'll know the gender by the way the foal pees


----------



## Magicmadge (24 April 2013)

What time did she foal. Afterbirth will hang for a while after foaling but if not expelled after afew hours vet must call. Congratulations colt or filly


----------



## numptynoelle (24 April 2013)

Congrats! Well done Tessy and well done Abbie too


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 April 2013)

OH WOW Great news, Hope all is well congratulations!!!! Let us know what vet says.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

I cried like a baby they after stunning came right over and sniffed me !!!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (24 April 2013)

Yay, congratulations!!! Pictures as soon as you can please


----------



## Merrymoles (24 April 2013)

Fantastic! Hope alls well. Lots of best wishes and you can have that cry now. Off to do horses but can't wait to log back in. Congratulations Abbie and tb xxx


----------



## slumdog (24 April 2013)

Yay!! Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## hayinamanger (24 April 2013)

Yippee!


----------



## Willeeckers (24 April 2013)

Yeah, so glad she's finally had her little one  I'm another one who's be lurking on this thread patiently waiting for tessy to pop.

No idea re afterbirth but hope they are both healthy and happy.


----------



## PollyP (24 April 2013)

YAAYYYY!!! Foalie! Congrats aunties!!!   can't wait to see pictures!!! Xx


----------



## GT_02 (24 April 2013)

Woo hoo, congratulations!


----------



## ribbons (24 April 2013)

As magicmadge says, placenta will hang for a while before expulsion. We usually tie up to stop mare stepping on it and confusing the inspection for tears.
Best to get vet to do a good check on mare and baby generally, and get your stud friends to oversee suckling and meconium passing. Then relax and enjoy. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Dustygirl (24 April 2013)

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## Highlands (24 April 2013)

Congratulations to all, bet he is ultra cute!


----------



## ibot (24 April 2013)

OMG how exciting congrats, it will be fine Abbie
xx


----------



## meesha (24 April 2013)

Congratulations........................


----------



## cm2581 (24 April 2013)

Woohoo!!!!!!!! Finally!!!!! I cried when I met my little bubs! I had had about an hours sleep before and managed about an hr afterwards then had to go start a two day trailer driving training course followed by my test which thankfully I passed! But by god I was tired!!


----------



## Spottyappy (24 April 2013)

Followed you but not posted till now. 
Many congratulations, enjoy the new baby.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (24 April 2013)

Oh. OH!!!! Huurrrraaahhhhh!!! Brilliant news Abbie, hope they are both OK. Big hug xx


----------



## Jericho (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh dear lord foal is here a little skewbald !! Not sure of gender yet !!! Waiting for vet as afterbirth is hanging out of Tess is this normal ??!?!
		
Click to expand...

Yipppeeee well done TessyBear


----------



## Spiritedly (24 April 2013)

Aww congrats Abbie and mumma Tessy bear x


----------



## DEEDEE83 (24 April 2013)

Congrats ur a grandma xxx


----------



## Natch (24 April 2013)

Yay! Brilliant news!!

I think the afterbirth thing is fairly normal. I remember reading you can tie it up with baking twine if mum is in danger of stepping on it,  and that it will come out naturally and dont pull it out. Has foaie suckled yet? 

Keep all the placenta and stuff, the vet will want to check thay it's all come out okay. 

Can't wait to see a pic!  (Not hassling you for you,  after school/at a convenient point in studying obv).


----------



## Carefreegirl (24 April 2013)

Abbie - I nearly missed it - such a casual post :0 

Welcome to the world lickle foaly


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 April 2013)

Abbie get some twine and tie up after birth up high on the after birth. You don't want mom stepping on it and ripping out. She will most likely get down to dispel as if she was foaling again. As your vet is coming he will advise.

Congratulations Abbie and Tessy!

Terri


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (24 April 2013)

Phew! At last!! Good to hear that mum and foalie are well. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## ellis9905 (24 April 2013)

Wow.. Congrats!!! I expected to check and be another day of no foalie!!

What a great day you'll have today


----------



## Cazzah (24 April 2013)

Yay!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Sven (24 April 2013)

Whooohooo at last will compose poem later! Too excited right now


----------



## Worried1 (24 April 2013)

Hurrah! Afterbirth will hang for a while then drop, collect it and place in a clean bucket so you spread it out for vet and ensure its all been delivered.
Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Ellemoo (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie and well done Tessy!! Such lovely news xxx


----------



## Cheiro1 (24 April 2013)

CONGRATULATIONNNNS


----------



## Surreydeb (24 April 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! SO EXCITED TO SEE PICS AND FIND OUT GENDER!! Well done Tessy about time! X


----------



## mynutmeg (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh dear lord foal is here a little skewbald !! Not sure of gender yet !!! Waiting for vet as afterbirth is hanging out of Tess is this normal ??!?!
		
Click to expand...

Yay!!!! finally!! well done tessy bear!

It can take a couple of hours for the afterbirth to come out - it should be out within 3-4 hours tho. Vet is in the way so don't worry too much. As others have said try to tie it up either on itself or to her tail so she doesn't stand on it and rip it or pull it out before it's ready to come.

Photos are a requirement as soon as possible 

Did you manage to see the birth?


----------



## D66 (24 April 2013)

Yipee


----------



## Carefreegirl (24 April 2013)

I've text radio 2 so listen out 

I'll keep texting til they either read it out or bar my number


----------



## HazyXmas (24 April 2013)

SOOOOOOOO pleased for you.

I hope that everything is ok & mummy & baby are doing well?

You take care Abbie, try & get some sleep today, you've been through a rollercoaster few weeks.

Bigs hugs to you all xxx


----------



## tallyho! (24 April 2013)

Wow!!!! Congratulations Tessy and Abbie and all aunties!!! Can't believe it!!!!

A little Taurean Foalie!! http://www.equinewhispers.co.uk/astrology1.html

 Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## bumper (24 April 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Vindaloo (24 April 2013)

Oh wow! Huge congratulations. What a fabulous start to the day  looking forward to seeing the pics. Xx


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

At flippin' LAST!  Hoorah!  Congratulations! Did you see it born? xxx


----------



## RaYandFinn (24 April 2013)

Oh Abbie I'm thrilled for you! How wonderful. Big Congrats.  

You have handled everything so brilliantly. Glad Tess and Mini T are ok. Now you can relax a touch and enjoy all those foal kisses! 

*big hugs*


----------



## katastrophykat (24 April 2013)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!! 

Awwwww- you know what's needed next..! PICS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## touchstone (24 April 2013)

Yay finally!  Congratulations Abbey! xxxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 April 2013)

Omg, first thing I do is check this thread! Congratulations! Surely this qualifies you for a day off?!


----------



## tinap (24 April 2013)

Aww Abbie, congratulations!!!!  xx


----------



## ladyt25 (24 April 2013)

Yay!!!


----------



## Beentheredonethat (24 April 2013)

Brilliant!!!!!!! And that applies to Tessy, MT and especially you Abbie. Wish more teenagers were like you.


----------



## kat2290 (24 April 2013)

Wohoooo! Finally!!!

And now.... RELAX!! You've done a great job Abbie, chill out focus on your exams and let Tessy take care of the rest 

Big hugs all round


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2013)

Fantastic news.  So pleased for you xxx


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

I have the day off now yes  we have a stunning little filly logging onto laptop now
With photos !!!


----------



## RhaLoulou (24 April 2013)

At last! Congratulations to you! What are we all going to do over breakfast now!!!! Photos soon please. X


----------



## Dizzy socks (24 April 2013)

Massive congrats to all 3 of you


----------



## Clannad48 (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, after all the stress of this your exams will be a breeze. Now you can get some much needed sleep at night. Well done Abbie, you have been a total star throughout all this. I don't think there's a single hho 'auntie' who would be proud of you.


----------



## That old chestnut (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!  I hope Mum and baby are ok (and you of course).


----------



## Em123 (24 April 2013)

Yay!!!!!! Congrats! Xxx


----------



## Annagain (24 April 2013)

Hurrah, I'm not surprised you blubbed Abbie, I've just welled up and I'm just reading about it!! Congratulations!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 April 2013)

Whoop!!!!!!! 

*happy dance round the house!!!!!*



I KNEW it was a filly!!!!!


Well done Abbie, you should be so proud of your self. 
Give Tessy a well done from us.
Xxxxx


----------



## Snowysadude (24 April 2013)

Woo hoo!! I have followed this thread since day one but have refrained from posting. Well done Tessy! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Strawbz (24 April 2013)

*Woohoo! Congratulations Tessybear, Abbie and family! As we don't know if little one is a filly or a colt I have gone for both colours!*


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I have the day off now yes  we have a stunning little filly logging onto laptop now
With photos !!!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## morrismob (24 April 2013)

FANTASTIC NEWS !!


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (24 April 2013)

Yeeehoooo so so happy, we are one mighty bunch of HHO happiness!! Enjoy this Abboe, you've done yourself proud xxx


----------



## Clannad48 (24 April 2013)

Wouldn't' - stupid predictive text


----------



## Strawbz (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I have the day off now yes  we have a stunning little filly logging onto laptop now
With photos !!!
		
Click to expand...

*Welcome to the world little girl  I'm glad you have the day off Abbie, have a lovely day xx*


----------



## morrismob (24 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			I've text radio 2 so listen out 

I'll keep texting til they either read it out or bar my number 

Click to expand...

GO GIRL !


----------



## Clodagh (24 April 2013)

Fantastic news, and congratulations, I am soo pleased for you.


----------



## HazyXmas (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I have the day off now yes  we have a stunning little filly logging onto laptop now
With photos !!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see pictures of her 

Congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## Racergirl (24 April 2013)

Only on page 333, but yay!!!!!!! Now go to school and get some sleep!!! Xxx


----------



## hoggedmane (24 April 2013)

Congratulations to Abbie and Tessy Bear

I cried at One born every minute last night and now I'm crying again!!


----------



## ecb89 (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!!! I have lurked from the beginning but never posted. 

Can't wait to see piccies, I'm sure he/she is very adorable. 

Did we decide on a #?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2013)

That's amazing, just off to muck out but can't wait to see pics later  congrats to all xx


----------



## reddie (24 April 2013)

I've been following this thread, congratulations its great news! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Marnie (24 April 2013)

I have been following but not posted before - congratulations!  I have a bit of a soft spot for Tessy as she reminds me of my mare - the piebald in my signature - a bit of a 'mini-me' 

I had a BOGOF too, 12 years ago, funnily enough in April - she is the skewbald in the middle of my signature.

I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## SpottyTB (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie  and well done tessy bear excited to see pictures!! X


----------



## MiniMilton (24 April 2013)

Amazing news! And it happens the one morning I ALMOST forgot to log on. Eagerly awaiting cute pics


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

Congratulations and well done Tessy. Looking forward to seeing lots of photos of this very special foal.


----------



## Potato! (24 April 2013)

Woo hoo congratulations. Abbie you have been a star through all of this.


----------



## Bertolie (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie, family and Tessy! Looking forward to the pics. Xx


----------



## AFlapjack (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!!! :-D


----------



## patchypony (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## LovesCobs (24 April 2013)

Brilliant news to wake up to!! Congratulations! You're making me broody!


----------



## claracanter (24 April 2013)

Wonderful news. Abbie and TB, you are stars. Lots of love to you both and little foalie


----------



## RockinRudolph (24 April 2013)

Whoop! Great news to wake up to!

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the piccies!


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

FINALLY   congratulations


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (24 April 2013)

Thats great news! Congratulations!

Cant wait to see pictures later


----------



## scardycat (24 April 2013)

Yippeee! So pleased for you, well done Tess (and Abbie)!


----------



## Spiritedly (24 April 2013)

Did you get to see her born or did TB pop her out whilst you weren't looking?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Filly : Still debating names here 


















I am bursting with pride what a beautiful young girl and proud mummy bear


----------



## WelshDiva (24 April 2013)

Congrats!!Xx


----------



## Hutchlou (24 April 2013)

Whoop whoop! Congratulations! Can't wait for pics! X


----------



## scots (24 April 2013)

Fantastic congratulations -


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

Omg she is so cute!

I'm so pleased for you all


----------



## PorkChop (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous


----------



## Caramac71 (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she is just beautiful!  So very very happy for you xx


----------



## Clannad48 (24 April 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. 'Wipes tear from eye'


----------



## Hutchlou (24 April 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 April 2013)

That's one strong filly! Many congratulations!

Terri


----------



## Hoof_Prints (24 April 2013)

What a beautiful little foal ! definitely worth the wait. Congrats and all the best with them both  she is stunning


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

She looks massive,  no wonder Tess was so big lol!


----------



## Willeeckers (24 April 2013)

Oh bless her she's a beauty  

Fab markings, chuffed to bits for you


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 April 2013)

Oooohhhhhh she is stunning!!!!!!!!

So proud of you both. 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AFlapjack (24 April 2013)

Oh Abbie she is absolutely beautiful!! What a stunning little filly. Congrats to you and tessy! Xx


----------



## Toffee_monster (24 April 2013)

Aww she looks amazing 
Congratulations 

And nice even markings, she looks so strong bless her

Well done for keeping it togther now enjoy and don't forget your exams xxxx


----------



## Spiritedly (24 April 2013)

She's gorgeous and looks a big, stocky girl too.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Maybe she was bred with a honking great 17hh ?  Beautiful young girl though i cannot wait for the vet to get here and i can stop panicking about the health of them both but she is feeding from mum had a wee wee and a poo !


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

OMG!  Deja vu for me a year ago!  She's JUST like my little man when he was born !!!!

(Well... apart from not having a willy of course!)


----------



## Potato! (24 April 2013)

Wow what a string and beautiful filly.x


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

Did you see it happening TB?


----------



## Annagain (24 April 2013)

She is adorable!! And a very substantial girlie. I don't care that my piebald colt prediction was wildly wrong now that she's here safe and sound!!


----------



## Potato! (24 April 2013)

Strong*


----------



## kat2290 (24 April 2013)

Amazing!! She looks like she's a few days old already she's so big! 

She's gorgeous  x


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (24 April 2013)

Huge, huge congratulations Annie! She looks a right cracker - you have every right to be proud. Very well done


----------



## Venevidivici (24 April 2013)

Yaay! At last!  She's gorgeous Well done & congratulations to you both


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

So.... we want to know the WHOLE story now....


----------



## ribbons (24 April 2013)

Congratulations !!!!!!

So glad it's a filly, one less problem for you.


----------



## LD&S (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie, so glad everything went well, she's a real stunner. If you ever get a few spare minutes, foals are big timewasters, don't forget to give us all the details. Enjoy your day, you deserve it xx


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

No i missed the birth  Did my last check at 3am little ***** didn't show any signs so i went to bed 


and out popped our little filly


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (24 April 2013)

Bleeding predictive text - Abbie!


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

That's what I thought Kat, she doesn't look like a new born.  Tess did a fab job of cooking her


----------



## Mariposa (24 April 2013)

Omg congratulations!! She is divine!!!


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (24 April 2013)

Oh my goodness! She is virtually identical to a colt I bred 10 years ago! 
I called him George as he was born around midnight on the 23rd, so technically still St Georges Day!

She is superb, very many congratulations! 
I have followed your thread from the start, you are an inspiration to us all!

Mel xx


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

Lol no wonder you sounded so shocked in your post announcing the birth


----------



## LongInTheTooth (24 April 2013)

Well done everyone! She is YUMPTIOUS!!!!!


----------



## forever young (24 April 2013)

She is absolutely stunning. I've quietly followed the thread all the way from the beginning  you should be very proud and enjoy your first day together. Congratulations Tessy Bear.


----------



## CalllyH (24 April 2013)

Look at those legs, I think she is going to be taller than mum! Beautiful and so fluffy!


----------



## samisheen (24 April 2013)

I have followed this thread from page one, but not posted before.
Congratulations hun, she is stunning and you need to give yourself a massive pat on the back for the way you have coped with everything. 
Look forward to updates of how the filly and TB are getting on. xxx


----------



## Carefreegirl (24 April 2013)

Got to be called Fluffy bear


----------



## Shrimpy (24 April 2013)

Been lurking since the beginning  Congratulations Abbie, she's a cutie!


----------



## pogface (24 April 2013)

Thank goodness she has finally graced us with her arrival. Well done all three of you, look forward to reading all about your journey together  please can we all come and visit?!?


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2013)

What a lovely chunky well marked filly.

Sounds like she has done all the right things so far. Her fetlock joints will tighten up in a day or two and she will unfold and look even bigger.

Tessy is a very clever girl to have cooked such a beautiful filly.


----------



## suffolkmare (24 April 2013)

WOW, Congratulations, a beautiful little filly! Haven't even looked at all the pages yet, just found some photos!
AND GUESS WHAT..........


----------



## HeresHoping (24 April 2013)

Hoorah!  Congratulations!  Well done Tessy, and well done you, Abbie, for being so wonderfully grounded throughout it all.

[wipes tears from eyes]


----------



## blackandwhite (24 April 2013)

Awwwwww, she's absolutely beautiful  Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

A beautiful strong little filly. She really is gorgeous and I think is going to be a lot bigger than her mum. Have a great day with your new baby Abbie and then back to studying.


----------



## Chunkie (24 April 2013)

Another lurker!  Congratulations Abbie, what a gorgeous little girl - and well done to Tessy xx


----------



## zigzag (24 April 2013)

Well done and congratulations, she looks beautiful and very strong and healthy xxx


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 April 2013)

Gorgeous girl. Boy are those legs going to be sturdy! Well done Big Momma Bear! 

I would like to suggest Gwen


----------



## debsg (24 April 2013)

Oh congratulations Abbie!!! And Tessy of course! She is beautiful xxxx


----------



## mil1212 (24 April 2013)

Been quietly following this thread, and will now show myself and say, phew, congratulations, glad that little one got here safe


----------



## SuperCoblet (24 April 2013)

Omg she's so cute!! A very well deserved foalie for both of you  congratulations Abbie and Tessy xx


----------



## Gwena (24 April 2013)

Welcome to the world (not so)little girl!  Well done for keeping your head Abbie, you did us all proud. x x x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Gorgeous girl. Boy are those legs going to be sturdy! Well done Big Momma Bear! 

I would like to suggest Gwen 

Click to expand...

That seems funny to me as my miniature yearling is called Gwen and I am sure Abbie's foal is bigger than her already!!


----------



## HashRouge (24 April 2013)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I'm SO glad I checked in before going to work, even if I'm going to be late now!! What a stunner, well done Tessy!!!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Thank you everyone
http://www.sendspace.com/file/pubfnk

Sorry tiny pic crashed so there is another picture  x


----------



## _jac_ (24 April 2013)

Congratulations . Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ruger (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she's gorgeous! X


----------



## Lilyhead (24 April 2013)

So cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## amandap (24 April 2013)

Yay! Many congrats and what a lovely filly, her markings are gorgeous. x


----------



## Ellemoo (24 April 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous   she looks so sturdy!! Got a little tear in my eye..


----------



## pip6 (24 April 2013)

Well done both of you! Great to see she has arrived safe & sound.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 April 2013)

Congratulations! Had to check this morning and there she is!  What a little beauty


----------



## willhegofirst (24 April 2013)

Another lurker here, just had to join in to say congratulations, Abbie to you and TB, that little filly was certainly worth waiting for.


----------



## AMW (24 April 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS  x

what a lovely strong healthy looking foal, she is beautiful x

Have a lovely day off getting to know you & Tessy's new baby


----------



## reddie (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she's gorgeous and so big


----------



## Langley11 (24 April 2013)

OMG. She is just beautiful. Gorgeous markings. This has absolutely made my day. Well done - what a lucky girl to have you and TB as her family.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

We are shocked foal as exactly the same facial markings just slightly bigger and lower down than mum !!!!x


----------



## Jingleballs (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie and Tessybear! What a stunning filly! xx


----------



## TheresaW (24 April 2013)

Woohoo! Many many congratulations. Been following this thread all the way, but was determined not to post until little one was here. 

She is beautiful, fantastic markings. Xx


----------



## redmone (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!!

What a good job you've done, and mum of course!!!


----------



## zigzag (24 April 2013)

She is a huge foal


----------



## Fools Motto (24 April 2013)

First lovely surprise on my birthday!! Congratulations, - sorry you missed the birth, but what a fab foal!!

Can I have her??


----------



## Soup Dragon (24 April 2013)

Another lurker from the beginning.

She is a stunner - Congratulations!

Well worth the wait.


----------



## galaxy (24 April 2013)

Congrats!! What a gorgeous foal x


----------



## zigzag (24 April 2013)

Any names yet? what time was she born?


----------



## Joyous70 (24 April 2013)

CONGRATUMALATIONS to ALL of you, Tessy bear for cooking that gorgeous filly foal so perfectly (she so knows her job) and Abbie for keeping it all together and updating all the doting Aunties on here as well as having such a busy life to boot.


----------



## Mistletoeandawine (24 April 2013)

Yah, so many congratulations Abbie, Tessy and Baby Bear. As a filly she now has every right to be called Little Miss "Tess" Tickle!


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

I am SO excited for you.... I feel just like I did when I went through it last year all over again! 

At least you'll get a full night's sleep now...


----------



## Hexx (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!  She's a very pretty girlie!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh dear lord foal is here a little skewbald !! Not sure of gender yet !!! Waiting for vet as afterbirth is hanging out of Tess is this normal ??!?!
		
Click to expand...

Yay!! Congratulations!!    

Glad I checked just one more time before off to London xx


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

No real idea what time she foaled i can guess between 3-5?  x  

We quite like the name April  but may wait to get to know her better first before name are drawn out


----------



## Jools2345 (24 April 2013)

great stuff looks like a big foal


----------



## CeeBee (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she's gorgeous. Well done to all  x

*rushes off to check if SuffolkMare's friends foal has arrived....


----------



## Amymay (24 April 2013)

Congratulations.  Well done Tessy!!

Beautiful, beautiful foal xxx


----------



## redmone (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			No real idea what time she foaled i can guess between 3-5?  x  

We quite like the name April  but may wait to get to know her better first before name are drawn out 

Click to expand...

April Surprise!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Thank you everyone ! 

I might e-mail Chris Evans with a photo  

Is she really that big ? eeeek


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 April 2013)

Just seen the pics she is gorgeous!


----------



## suffolkmare (24 April 2013)

Just had to post again! She is gorgeous, and such lovely chunky legs!
Did you see my previous post, now swallowed up in all the others...GUESS WHAT... Think it must have been a foaling moon!!


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

April surprise would be a great name for her


----------



## OldNag (24 April 2013)

Yay yay yay! Congtatulations on becoming a Grandma Abbie ;-) 
Please post lots of pics. 
Bet TB is feeling little relieved. 

(And although I was about 2 weeks out with the date, I think I said skewbald filly. Will have to check!)
Hope you can relax a bit now Abbie, the last few weeks must have been incredibly stressful. Well done for being incredibly competent and positive, I think I would have gone to pieces.


----------



## Zerotolerance (24 April 2013)

Been lurking, now sending congratulations! Well done all.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			Just had to post again! She is gorgeous, and such lovely chunky legs!
Did you see my previous post, now swallowed up in all the others...GUESS WHAT... Think it must have been a foaling moon!!

Click to expand...

I did, I did !! Imagine if they look the same  perhaos we will have to ring Jezza K for a DNA test


----------



## pardalis (24 April 2013)

OMG! I'm crying like a baby myself here. Gorgeous!


----------



## jojo5 (24 April 2013)

How beautiful is she !! Well done Tessy and Abbie!  Has the vet been now?


----------



## Keenjean (24 April 2013)

Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous!!! She was definitely worth waiting for and I reckon she's the best freebie you'll get in your whole life. Enjoy your first day with her and take plenty of pics and videos as it'll go like a whirlwind. Lots of cuddles and love to tessybear!


----------



## suffolkmare (24 April 2013)

redmone said:



			April Surprise!



Click to expand...

Like it! not for me to choose of course, but how about
Tessy > April Surprise
Penny > April Secret


----------



## babymare (24 April 2013)

OMG co gratulatiions . oh im jumping with joy. welcime to the world little baby. hugs tp you all. ok im wiping a tear away now xxxxxx


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

jojo5 said:



			How beautiful is she !! Well done Tessy and Abbie!  Has the vet been now?
		
Click to expand...

 no we rang the emergancy number this morning  and vet wasn't worried she said to ring the main clinic at half past 8 and they will get to us as early as possible but not to worry,


----------



## jumpingjasper (24 April 2013)

Congrats!!! been following this since day 1. seems like months ago! well done to you and tess! You are such an amazing example to young people. im nearly 21 and i dont know if i could have coped with all this going on a few years ago!! well done. hope you have lots of happy memories with foaly :-D


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

What is your weather like today, Abbie?  Do you think mum and babe will be able to get outside to stretch their legs for a few hours?    Just remember that foalies aren't waterproof at first so will need to stay in if the weather is poor.

Has she passed the afterbirth yet?


----------



## Mrs C (24 April 2013)

Happy birthday baby bear!! Congratulations abbie and tess. She's a cracker xxx


----------



## On the Hoof (24 April 2013)

Oh   so beautiful, congratulations!

I am bursting with pride what a beautiful young girl and proud mummy bear[/QUOTE]

and so you should be, all three of you are magnificent and foalie is just scrumptious ... can i have her please!


----------



## *hic* (24 April 2013)

Fab news. Foal safe on the ground and mum fine, couldn't be better She looks a lovely stocky girl with good markings.

btw don't panic if the afterbirth hasn't come out yet, it can take a few hours, just try to keep it out of her way by tieing it up to her tail.


----------



## zigzag (24 April 2013)

Has the afterbirth come away now?


----------



## Keenjean (24 April 2013)

She'll def be a moustache wearer like her mumma! April is lovely!


----------



## redmone (24 April 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			Like it! not for me to choose of course, but how about
Tessy > April Surprise
Penny > April Secret



Click to expand...



Congrats Suffolkmare!

Can you put a link to your thread and photos please?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

weather here is amazing no wind and supposed to get to 18 degrees !! we are keeping them in till the vet comes and then will chuck them both out for a few hours on some lush grass for test ! will video foals first adventure for everyone to see


----------



## morrismob (24 April 2013)

She is truly gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## Jackster14 (24 April 2013)

big congratulations. She looks beautiful..well done TB..and Abbie too of course.
Thanks for all the updates 
x


----------



## Po Knee (24 April 2013)

Aww - she is perfect !!!! And so is her Mum 

Congrats to you all. Have a fabulous day together


----------



## amage (24 April 2013)

Aw massive congratulations she is a wee cracker! And well done Tessy xx


----------



## HollyWoozle (24 April 2013)

I just clicked through these pages frantically and am absolutely delighted to hear that everything went well and that Tessy and foal are both OK. The filly is GORGEOUS and you deserve to be very proud, both of Tessy and yourself.  You've taken wonderful care of TB and now you have a beautiful, healthy filly as the result. 

Have a brilliant day off and spend some time just relaxing! Congratulations.


----------



## Summer pudding (24 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			She is truly gorgeous !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am a lurker and have LOVED this thread...but am very worried it will now end...? I have logged on every day holding my breath!   Lovely foal..phew..can we follow her progress please?


----------



## Racergirl (24 April 2013)

She's gorgeous!! Andthats what my first mare did to me - so all the best mares do it 

Now checking this thread more just to gaze at her.....


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Summer pudding said:



			I am a lurker and have LOVED this thread...but am very worried it will now end...? I have logged on every day holding my breath!   Lovely foal..phew..can we follow her progress please?
		
Click to expand...

I wont leave you all hanging  I will update probably now every day and eventually slow it down to one update a week i think


----------



## lurcher98 (24 April 2013)

I'm blubbing like a baby  so happy for you and tessy x


----------



## colois (24 April 2013)

I haven't posted so far, but have become rather addicted to this thread. Well done TessyBear and congratulations Abbie. Yeyy! 

ETS: I've just seen the photos, she's lovely!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 April 2013)

WOW....!!!!!! 
She is a stunner  Well done to Tess, she did a grand job cooking that (not so) little lady....cant wait to see more pics etc 

Well done Abbie, you should be incredibly proud of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

My unhorsey OH asked first thing this morning if THE foal had arrived and I hadn't logged on. Off he went to work so text him earlier to say yes and he immediately text back to ask what colour and filly or colt. He NEVER responds to my texts that quickly normally, TessyBear you are one special girlie.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I wont leave you all hanging  I will update probably now every day and eventually slow it down to one update a week i think 

Click to expand...

Only one a week?? So pleased for you, this time last year my mare had a still birth which was so sad makes seeing such a healthy foal all the more special.


----------



## dianchi (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!
Afterbirth can take a while she will do it in her own time!
V cute looking girly!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Filly : Still debating names here 


















I am bursting with pride what a beautiful young girl and proud mummy bear
		
Click to expand...

Just logged on to this! Congratulations Abbie! She is gorgeous! You've handled all this so well and should be so proud of yourself. I hope everything continues to go smoothly. Well done!


----------



## Lambkins (24 April 2013)

Well done tessy...and Abbie ..mini T is beautiful !!!! On the name front ..I like secret  top secret ?? Or cupcake ??(she is soo cute and perfect and yummy like a cupcake ) xxxxxxi massive well done !


----------



## WelshD (24 April 2013)

How wonderful!

I can see a stampede of offers to rehome this lovely little lady when (and if) the time comes - she is a celebrity


----------



## Mudsplasher (24 April 2013)

Huge congrats to you all. She is so beautiful  xxx


----------



## Sven (24 April 2013)

Got over excited before and forgot to say well done to you and TB  one things for sure she ain't no "Mini" T .  Enjoy today  x


----------



## WelshD (24 April 2013)

Secret Stowaway


----------



## Happy Horse (24 April 2013)

She is adorable!  She looks about ready to tack up and take for a ride, she is huge


----------



## BlizzardBudd (24 April 2013)

She is gorgeous! Congrats 

I know what you said about not wanting to keep the foal, but that's exactly the same thing one of my friends said and she's still got the mare 3 years on


----------



## Sheep (24 April 2013)

She is beautiful... As she has been MiniT for so long, how about Minnie as her name?


----------



## Cheiro1 (24 April 2013)

What a gorgeous gorgeous (not so) little girl, Tessy did a good job cooking her, she looks days old already! Think you might have a big one there  
I don't think you'll struggle to sell her when the time comes around here


----------



## DanceswithCows (24 April 2013)

oh my god, at last - what a chunk!  I'm voting Stowaway!


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2013)

She is gorgeous Abbie,  such a strong looking foal and I love her markings.  Congratulations to Tessybear, and to you for coping so well with all of this.


----------



## MissTyc (24 April 2013)

omg she's perfect!
She looks very well cooked!!!!


----------



## Nicnac (24 April 2013)

Many many congratulations Aunty Abbie.  That is one stunning filly foal!

No wonder Tessybear was so big - she's had a ginormous little girl.  

Well done TB - you are a star.

Enjoy your day off and so glad you can now relax a bit (and study!) x


----------



## ridefast (24 April 2013)

Huge congratulations! She's absolutely gorgeous! What a cracker!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Aw thank you everyone i must say having not had any kind of run ins with foals that she was big ! eee hopefully she will grow to be a good, strong and healthy girl with her mum looking after her  

Thank you so much everyone it's an amazing experience im glad i could share it with you x


----------



## Strawbz (24 April 2013)

Oh Abbie she is very beautiful, just like her Mum! You must be over the moon! And as others have said she looks a few days old already and *so* strong!


----------



## giddyupalfie (24 April 2013)

What a gorgeous chunky lil monkey  

I also like the name Minnie as she has always been Mini T. Massive congrats to you hun xxx


----------



## rainer (24 April 2013)

Omg congratulations guys I'm so happy for u,had to read ur announcement twice b4 it sank in lol  she is sooo gorgeous! Lovely markings,she's beautiful xxx


----------



## Goldenstar (24 April 2013)

Well done , lovely strong healthy looking foal , now prepare for the even more time eating game , foal watching !


----------



## tallyho! (24 April 2013)

think we need new thread... Tessy's Foal!!!!

She is massive! Lovely markings... what a freebie!!!!!


----------



## Pippity (24 April 2013)

Oh, she's gorgeous! Well done, Tessy, and well done, Abbie! 

(And you won't have to invest in a skateboard to keep Tess's belly off the ground, now! )


----------



## Hoopsa (24 April 2013)

Huge congratulations to you all!   Beautiful filly.  Am so pleased all went well and looking forward to vids and pics of her first steps outside.


----------



## Daisystar (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!  She is gorgeous!  So pretty  xx


----------



## _jac_ (24 April 2013)

I like min-t ( minty) or miss-t ( misty)


----------



## Penks (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Filly : Still debating names here 
















I am bursting with pride what a beautiful young girl and proud mummy bear
		
Click to expand...


Aw am so happy for you guys Tessybear!  Another lurker here but am glad I checked the thread before I went to bed post nightshift. Congratulations and she's beautiful! Now the real fun begins


----------



## Spit That Out (24 April 2013)

What a cutie...congrats to you all xx


----------



## Javabb94 (24 April 2013)

I have lurked on this thread till now but have been checking several times a day - congratulations Abbie and Tessy  

You have coped admirably and mini T is absolutely gorgeous 

Well done


----------



## City Mare (24 April 2013)

Congratulations - what a pair of beauts!


----------



## misterjinglejay (24 April 2013)

Oh wow! Well done


----------



## hayinamanger (24 April 2013)

Huge congratulations, Abbie, she is a beautiful, strong foal, really well marked, too.  Such a massive relief for you (and all of us) Tessy has done you proud.  xxx


----------



## rainer (24 April 2013)

Definatly start a new thread just for foalie  what are u going to call her? I'm so jealous! I want one!   congrats to u all again X


----------



## BlairandAzria (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie and Tessy what a gorgeous healthy strong foal!


----------



## freckles22uk (24 April 2013)

Congratulations to all the family... stunningly marked filly,


----------



## Dr_Horse (24 April 2013)

What a stunning filly!

Cracking markings too  

Congrats! Enjoy foaly cuddles!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 April 2013)

Congratulations. She is a stunner, so beautiful. Well done Tessy and Abbie.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 April 2013)

Got to be Bella Bear because she is  

Yayyyyyyy!


----------



## Ladyinred (24 April 2013)

I can't believe the size of her! No wonder Tessy was scraping the ground, she is huuuuge. And very gorgeous.

Congratulations to all!! Abbie, enjoy every moment you have with her as a baby, sadly they don't stay babies for long! xx


----------



## babymare (24 April 2013)

Just logged on again to gaze at the beautiful little un. Abbie sweetheart can i say how amazing you have handled all this given everything that as been going on in your life. you are a credit to your age group(im aged) and hun you should be proud of self. Awesome young woman x x x x


----------



## Carefreegirl (24 April 2013)

Abbie - re yesterday's PM - I'm off to buy rollerblades


----------



## Emilieu (24 April 2013)

SAME BIRTHDAY AS DEANO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am delighted     well done Tessy and Abbie xxx


----------



## Surreydeb (24 April 2013)

Gorgeous strong looking girl and what lovely even markings. Going to be a stunner! Any HHO aunties that show traditionals? Sure one of them would love to have her in due course!


----------



## Dizzydancer (24 April 2013)

What a stunning filly she is huge- all is forgiven tb for holding onto her for so long! 
Glad all went well abbie- now the fun really starts! 
Look forward to more updates!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2013)

She's gorgeous  we need the whole story now and a new thread just for foaly xx


----------



## Patterdale (24 April 2013)

Congratulations! 
What a beautiful, beautiful well marked foal 

I bet you're looking at her thinking 'how on earth did THAT fit in THERE!?'


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (24 April 2013)

She is beautiful! (and ma-hu-sive!!)

I think we need a poll thread to help you decide on the name- you put your suggestions up and we'll vote for the one we like the most! 

Congratulations Tess and Abbie! x


----------



## Sheep (24 April 2013)

I keep logging back in just to look at the pictures! She's adorable and a real credit to you and Tessybear!


----------



## Eastern Rose (24 April 2013)

She is so cute! 

Well done Tessy and you too Abbie.


----------



## lottiepony (24 April 2013)

Congratulations what a wonderful bonus to the year! Well done to mum looks a super little babe!


----------



## texas (24 April 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Have been lurking since the start.  Gorgeous filly, no wonder Tessy was huge!  Looks like it's just me still waiting for my foalie then


----------



## SpottyTB (24 April 2013)

She is just perfection. Enjoy chick xx


----------



## doriangrey (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Filly : Still debating names here 


















I am bursting with pride what a beautiful young girl and proud mummy bear
		
Click to expand...

Oh, she's beautiful - huge, huge congratulations to you both xx


----------



## CobsGalore (24 April 2013)

Been following this thread from day 1. Congratulations, she is absolutely stunning, what perfect markings she has! Enjoy!


----------



## Spanny (24 April 2013)

Wow! I think Tessybear deserves some Michelin stars for baking to perfection! Absolutely cracking filly.

Congratulations Abbie - have a wonderful day today with your girls. I'll just like to say a massive thank you for sharing your journey with all of us. Also, please post as many photos of your girls as you can stand :-D x


----------



## PollyP (24 April 2013)

no wonder Tessy had to cook her for a long while! She's a bigg'un! How stunning! I want a foaly to play with! Congratulations to you guys! 
Can't wait to hear name suggestions!!


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2013)

Aw she is stunning, fab markings and so big.  Daddy must have been huge. 
Well done Tessy, no wonder you were so big, bet you're glad to have that out!!!! 
Have a fab day with her Abbie xx


----------



## Wagtail (24 April 2013)

Fabulous! She is beautifully marked too!


----------



## Natz88 (24 April 2013)

She looks cracking congratulations


----------



## Vinney (24 April 2013)

Congratulations.  She is gorgeous.


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 April 2013)

oooooh wow! she is gorgeous! Congratulations I was so excited to read this this morning and its taken me 10 mins to find the right page with the news  I hope this thread is featured in next weeks HHO mag


----------



## Shanny_mare (24 April 2013)

Huge Congratulations to you Abbie and Tessie Bear 

I think you've been coping with everything fantastically - much better than I would have and I'm a lot, lot older!

Must admit to a small sniffle looking at the pics. She's gorgeous! So glad everything went ok.


----------



## Flibble (24 April 2013)

Oh what a little cracker. I know it's your mare and foal but I was so hoping for a skewbald.
WELL DONE!


----------



## RockinRudolph (24 April 2013)

Aww she's a beauty! I feel all warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (24 April 2013)

woo hoo 

Well done Tessy, foalie looks beautiful - am so pleased for you xx


----------



## Marydoll (24 April 2013)

Aw my word !! Abbie, that is a beautiful foal, well worth the wait 
Well done for holding it together, you did great.
Congratulations Tessybear, and welcome to the world  baby bear.


----------



## PleaseVenus (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie and Tess  
She's beautiful! I love her markings.

I hope you get some rest and get to take your mind off things by playing with them both.

Yay Tess


----------



## GrumpyHero (24 April 2013)

CONGRATS!!! 
What a beautiful (big) little filly!

Glad everything went well for you xx


----------



## Boxers (24 April 2013)

Congrats. Just seen this. Landed at heathrow short while ago n on phone so will look properly later. Well done Tess


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (24 April 2013)

FOOOOOOAAAAAALLLLL!!!!! 

And well worth waiting for too, gorgeous!!


----------



## quirky (24 April 2013)

Came back to see pics.
She is beautiful and I am thrilled for you.
In fact, it has made my day


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

She is absolutely beautiful - I bet Tessy is so proud, and being a fab mum !!

((((((HUGS)))))) Abbie xxxxx


----------



## MyBoyChe (24 April 2013)

Would like to add my congratulations to you all.  Have been logging in every morning and this is just the best news, and what a delightful little foal.  She really does look like a little cracker and is beautifully marked.  You deserve a lot of credit for the way you have kept everything together and the good humour you have shown, I know this wasnt the plan for this year but you have dealt with it all so well and shown what a lovely person you are, always looking out for Tess and doing the best for her.  I hope she and the foal give you loads of pleasure, you truly deserve it.  Enjoy your day off and please do keep the pics coming x


----------



## MiniMilton (24 April 2013)

WOWSERS I am so envious, she is fab! Possibly the furriest newborn foalie i've ever seen. 
You"ll have no trouble selling her, although i'll make a bet you keep her 

She will be a cracking cob, I cant wait to see the pics as she develops.

Ps I bet you wouldn't swap her for all the competitions you had planned for this summer!

She really is lovely. Well done Tessie! (and Abbie for surviving the epic foal watch)


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Tessy & Abbie :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D Babba is gorgeous...she looks a big girl too.  Poor Tessy....no wonder she looked ready to pop although everytime I see a newborn foal I wonder how they fitted inside momma with those long legs!! Give Tessy a big fuss from me...Enjoy your day Abbie...a well deserved day off!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (24 April 2013)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to everyone involved


----------



## HazyXmas (24 April 2013)

More pictures please.................she is just divine, i'm soooooooooo jealous, i want a cute fluffy filly too.

How about April's Mini T as a name?

Enjoy your day, how are your parents coping with it all?


----------



## geegee1959 (24 April 2013)

Oh wow she is beautifull,congratulations i am so pleased for you and well done Tessy x


----------



## micki (24 April 2013)

Huge CONGRATULATIONS. She is absolutely gorgeous and born 22 years to the day that my skewbald filly(Danser) was born, i still have her, also to a piebald mare.
Hope you get lots of foal and mum hugs today


----------



## kym (24 April 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster but just want to say huge congratulations to you.  what a stunning filly.  

All the best for mum and babies future from me and Harley-bear


----------



## Bertolie (24 April 2013)

Had to come back to see the pictures....she is stunning  

Enjoy your day with mum and foalie and lots of pics please!

I would just like to echo what others have said as to how well you have dealt with all the things going on in your life at the moment...your parents must be so proud of you 'lovely' xx


----------



## Pinky94 (24 April 2013)

Enormous congratulations. Now try and get some rest!


----------



## weesophz (24 April 2013)

had to go back so many pages, heart skipped a beat when i saw shysmum's huge CONGRATULATIONS! haha  

she so gorgeous!! well done tessy, and congrats granny abbie   worth the wait!! xxx


----------



## ATrueClassAct (24 April 2013)

Good grief That's a biggun!! Gorgeous filly and congrats to the 
Mother! And you too Abbie for being a caring grandmother!


----------



## _GG_ (24 April 2013)

Wow...congratulations!!!!!
Abbie, I am so so happy for you, she is just beautiful. I have to he honest, I burst into tears. Last Monday, sister in-in-law was diagnosed with a brain.tumor, it was removed Wednesday and last night we found out that while it is aggressive, it is fully treatable, so I think the joy in reading your wonderful news has just made the relief hit home. 

Thank you for such happy news xxx


----------



## RubysGold (24 April 2013)

Welcome to the world Mini T 

Congrats Abbie, She is absolutely beautiful! And HUGE!!  I love the name April  (And there are some other good suggestions on here)

You have coped so so well with all the stress lately, and Im really glad you shared this journey, its been lovely to watch!  

Cant wait to see more pics of the pair of them  

Enjoy a nice relaxing day now


----------



## Caballito (24 April 2013)

Huuuuuge congratulations! What a beautiful little girl. The news brought a tear to my eye and then impatience took over as I frantically trawled the posts to find photos! I bet you're on cloud nine.
Have a lovely day with your girls. Looking forward to that video later  xx


----------



## Asha (24 April 2013)

What a beautiful baby, congratulations Abbie, and big hugs to Tessy. 

Foalie looks a big girl, cant wait for more pictures


----------



## Emsarr (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie and Tessy!!

What a stunning 'little' girl, she's just perfect! A 'little' chunky monkey in the making there!!

I hope you're giving Tessy lots of carrots for cooking such a gorgeous foal and doing it all on her own 

Make sure you keep us all updated and giving us lots of new pics!


----------



## Fransurrey (24 April 2013)

Another congrats from me! She is a little stunner!

What about April Blossom, for the name? x


----------



## teapot (24 April 2013)

Another lurker here. Massive congratulations, she's gorgeous


----------



## Equinus (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Tessy and Abbie. No wonder her tummy was nearly on the floor, absolutely gorgeous healthy looking filly. Last looked about 6.30 on page 348....and read everyone's posts since. Mega support here.

There was a showjumper many years ago called April Moon, but can't find out anything about it. Lovely name though.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 April 2013)

Wow gorgeous wee filly congrats she looks big! Well cooked Tessy 

Well done Abbie the new baby has a great person as her owner and you should be well proud of yourself


----------



## Adopter (24 April 2013)

What wonderful news, a beautiful filly with such lovely markings and looks a big healthy foal.  Well done Tessy.

Have a lovely day Abbie with Tess and foal, it is a special day for you to always remember.

Pictures are super, look forward to more and seeing that first step into big wide world!

So pleased for you and your family that all seems well.


----------



## caithness_1 (24 April 2013)

Another lurker here, been following this thread since the start. Just wanted to join everyone else in saying a massive congratulations!! What an absolutely gorgeous filly...i'm honestly so so excited for you! Thank you for sharing your wonderful journey with us all!


----------



## tonitot (24 April 2013)

I have been sneakily reading this thread about three times a day, every day but never posted. Congratulations  shes a beautiful filly


----------



## lelly (24 April 2013)

Huge congratulations, she is absolutely gorgeous. There is nothing more moving than a new baby. I cried when mine were born too. Well done Tess and all. X x x


----------



## Toffee44 (24 April 2013)

Well Done Abbie!!!!!
(and tess)
Hurrah 

Check out the size of her hocks, she has some growing to do 

Xxx


----------



## Polos Mum (24 April 2013)

Lovely strong looking filly - with really nice markings - love her face. 

For my 50p's worth she'll be a good bit bigger than her mum

I think the saying is to see what they'll turn out like you need to look at them at 3 days, 3 months and 3 years (as they go through odd growth phases inbetween those) so a note in your diary for photos on those days! 

Well done


----------



## Dizzykizzy (24 April 2013)

She's beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs B (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!  Welcome to the world Little One!


----------



## Doris68 (24 April 2013)

What a lovely filly - she's just gorgeous!!  Congratulations and you'll now spend loads and loads of time, just standing and staring and marvelling.  Best waste of time in the world....!  Well done.


----------



## Lucy_Ally (24 April 2013)

I don't come on HHO so much any more, certainly don't post as much as I used to. But have been an avid checker of this post too! 
Your filly is very cute and Tess looks to have been such a pro. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## catdragon (24 April 2013)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S    

Well done Tessy bear - the filly is absolutely gorgeous   Pleased as punch for you all  xx


----------



## Merrymoles (24 April 2013)

Just lovely, lovely!


----------



## Tangled (24 April 2013)

Yay!! Massive congratulations Abbie! Absolutely stunning foal  xx


----------



## Liath (24 April 2013)

Whoop! Whoop! She is absolutely stunning!! 

Massive congratulations all round! 

But oh, boy, she's huge- that headcollar isn't going to fit her for long!!!


----------



## Fjord (24 April 2013)

Oh wow, she's stunning! What beautiful markings. Many congratulations to you, I am so pleased xxx


----------



## Cheiro1 (24 April 2013)

April's Mystery would a sweet name 

I keep coming back just to sneak another peak at her. The amount of posts just this morning is incredible - so many people waited for her!


----------



## Crazycob06 (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!!! She is absolutely beautiful!!! So happy for you!


----------



## rainer (24 April 2013)

April mystery is a great name,especially for passport, minnie would be great for a pet name  x


----------



## Nannon (24 April 2013)

Awhhh yay!! Congratulations she's gorgeous!!


----------



## RaYandFinn (24 April 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful... What great markings 

Well done Tessy Bear- momma did a great job 

I am grinning from ear to ear for you!

*hugs*


----------



## molly7886 (24 April 2013)

woohoo ! what a stunner! was reading on the train and got some very strange looks as i punched the air and yelled 'yesss ' when i saw the news! i swear it was the bright sunshine that made my eyes water ;-) don't think I've ever been so emotionally invested in someone I've never met!


----------



## cblover (24 April 2013)

Wonderful news, congratulations.  Lovely little fluffy thing.....enjoy every minute! x


----------



## Buds_mum (24 April 2013)

Wooooo!!

I'm so so so happy for you abbie.

What a stunning little girl, an absolute beauty!! 

Can not wait to see her growing up, hope mum is ok bet you are so proud of her. 

That is one amazing bifid!


----------



## Buds_mum (24 April 2013)

Wooooo!!

I'm so so so happy for you abbie.

What a stunning little girl, an absolute beauty!! 

Can not wait to see her growing up, hope mum is ok bet you are so proud of her
That is one amazing bogof!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Hello all 

Vet has just been and gave tess an injection to pass the afterbirth which is intact however she is on antibiotics as it was slightly brown on the inside ?  Foal is 100% healthy the vet saw her and went 

Oh god that's one of the biggest foal i have seen


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Eeeek she's beautiful!
I vote Delilah!


----------



## rabatsa (24 April 2013)

Well done Tessybear, congratulations.


----------



## patchypony (24 April 2013)

Love the name April's Mystery


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 April 2013)

Hi *waves* another lurker here who has been following since the start!
Congradulations she is FAB!!!!  Big well done to you and of course the star Tessybear .
I dreamt last night that she had her foal, does this count as a guess . 

Seriously well done, I'm so jealous I tied to breed a foal from my own mare a few years ago but it wasn't meant to be, despite all attempts. 
So cherish the little one, she is a little (well big ) superstar . 
x x


----------



## ReggiePerrin (24 April 2013)

Checked at 6am before I went to the yard and then when I got back I could see there were another 15 pages so knew she must be here, yay!

She's totally gorgeous.  Enjoy your first day with her in the sunshine and we'll look forward to pouring over more photos later x


----------



## Shadrid (24 April 2013)

She is soooo gorgeous and fluffy! Congratulations!

And thank you for keeping us all updated. You've been a star Abbie.

Now - go and get some sleep!

x


----------



## PolarSkye (24 April 2013)

Oh wow . . . not only is she a little skewbald filly (which, I believe, was what I predicted, but she arrived the morning that Nazz left us . . . how beautiful .  Have had a really rough morning, but this has put the biggest smile on my face.  She is a stunner - very well done Abbie and TB.

P


----------



## Elsiecat (24 April 2013)

Stunning. She's the 2nd newborn I know of this morning! Must be the day for em! X


----------



## LittleMonster (24 April 2013)

OMG! the one day i didnt check in, in the morning! Damn!

She is stunning Abbie! Least you wont have to pay for Gielding! im sorry to hear that you are starting to become stressed! wish i could take some away for you ( foal would do).

Congrats TessyBear! you choose a nice day  We Need LOTS of pictures Abbie!! 

Once agian i hope you and family are okay and glad the little Mircle (sp) showed her little fluffy face  xxx


----------



## kat2290 (24 April 2013)

It's a testiment to Tessy's amazing nature that she was so willing for you 3 weeks ago when you where riding her unaware she was carrying the biggest foal the vet has ever seen!

Everybody praise tessy the goddess!!


----------



## Kayfamily (24 April 2013)

Congratulations she is gorgeous. 
Can I vote for the name April, my first pony was April Rose. (She was rose grey though)


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (24 April 2013)

Another one who's been popping in regularly to see how it's going.

Congratulations!  She's beautiful


----------



## ebonyallen (24 April 2013)

Lurked from the start, but lurk no more Congratulations TB and of course you. Stunning girl and a great name. Best wishes to you all x


----------



## sav123 (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie, Tessy Bear and MiniT!!!

Saw earlier she'd arrived (and will admit to a little tear in my eye!) but only now had the chance to read it all, see the pics and post.  Big kudos to you for how well you've done through all of this.

Can't wait to see pics/vid of her first steps outside!


----------



## eatmyshorts (24 April 2013)

Huge congrats Tess & Abbie!!! She is a stunning ....not so little...cracker!!!

I read Mudmudgloriousmud's post about calling her colt George as he was born on St George's Day & thought your new girl would suit the name Georgia (Almost Georgia for a show name?). 

So chuffed for you! You have done so well in all of this. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Marydoll (24 April 2013)

I like  April, but how about April Joy


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

we quite like Dora ... Dora the explorer  she is quite blonde and wobbly at the moment but the vet was suprised at how she swaggered over to her and went in for a rub  such a friendly happy girl, Tess is feeling a little poo after having that injection to make her uterus contract poor girl !! Thank you once again everyone i am made up


----------



## Love2ride (24 April 2013)

I checked in this morning but only just found time to reply and all i can say is congrats and enjoy the gorgous girl. :-D Oh and the name is beautiful


----------



## cally6008 (24 April 2013)

Photos are on page 342 for anyone reading .. LOL


----------



## Marydoll (24 April 2013)

Love it Dora the explorer


----------



## Love2ride (24 April 2013)

The name April that is


----------



## Rachellouise1 (24 April 2013)

When I was younger, I had a mare that had a surprise foal. Your updates have been fabulous and have made great reading. We called her April Surprise, April for stable name. Take care Abbie and please keep us updated with pictures xx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

How about Cariad (pronounced carryad) means love in Welsh. Or Merlod which just means pony. So many choices, whatever you choose she will 'grow' into it.


----------



## tiga71 (24 April 2013)

She is just stunning. What a love.

Congratulations. Amazingly gorgeous.

What a clever girl you have there to produce such a lovely baby.


----------



## Blurr (24 April 2013)

Beautiful foal.  I expect mum is quite pleased not be be carrying her around anymore.  

I'd call her Dora Bella 

Many congratulations.  I'm afraid you're going to be wasting quite a bit of time foal watching now, they are the most distracting of babies.


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			we quite like Dora ... Dora the explorer  she is quite blonde and wobbly at the moment but the vet was suprised at how she swaggered over to her and went in for a rub  such a friendly happy girl, Tess is feeling a little poo after having that injection to make her uterus contract poor girl !! Thank you once again everyone i am made up 

Click to expand...

TessyBear she's absolutely gorgeous, Dora is a lovely name! Congratulations chick! (hugs) xxxx


----------



## dalesponydiva (24 April 2013)

I've been a long time lurker on this thread 

Well done Tessy Bear .., lovely lovely daughter. A perfect little baby.

You will all spend all your time looking at her perfect little hooves and body and little face....I know we did when next door's mare foaled!

All best wishes to you all x


----------



## B_2_B (24 April 2013)

I have been following but not commenting on this, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you Abbie and Tessybear, miniT is just absolutely gorgeous 
She is a chunky monkey isn't she?! 

I like Minnie as a name too but you will soon find out what suits her, the amount of foal watching you will be doing 

Bet Tessy is tired but relieved!


----------



## Liath (24 April 2013)

Adorable Dora- love it!!


----------



## claracanter (24 April 2013)

Such a gorgeous girl......Do any of the experts think she is part shire or something because of her size.

I love the name Dora

Congrats to you


----------



## Vetwrap (24 April 2013)

Fantastic news! She is such a lovely looking filly.  You must all be bursting with pride.  Well done all of you.


----------



## touchstone (24 April 2013)

I like Dora, a good strong foal like that needs a good strong name, I like old fashioned names for cobs and Dora is unusual too! Could be short for Theodora which means 'God's Gift.'


----------



## On the Hoof (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			we quite like Dora ... Dora the explorer  she is quite blonde and wobbly at the moment but the vet was suprised at how she swaggered over to her and went in for a rub  such a friendly happy girl, Tess is feeling a little poo after having that injection to make her uterus contract poor girl !! Thank you once again everyone i am made up 

Click to expand...

oh lovely name - its my mum's name although Im not sure she could be described as blonde, but she is definitely wobbly at 88 years old! LOL


----------



## putasocinit (24 April 2013)

Oh she is lovely and so strong look at those legs (no wonder she took forever to make her appearance) congratulations.  I do hope you have the chance to keep her and bring her on and go from there, she is a stunner could do lots of fantastic things, well done tess you did it finally. Abbie enjoy your day off school with your wee foalie.


----------



## Beausmate (24 April 2013)

Yay!  Congratulations to you both!! 

Not surprised Tessy was  so big-that's one good sized filly!!  I've seen Shire foals that weren't that solid 

I think you should call her Epic, after this thread!!

Congrats to Suffolkmare's friend too.  Must be the sunshine that brought them out.


----------



## pootleperkin (24 April 2013)

Long time lurker of the thread here - congrats to all - a lovely little filly and beautifully marked!

I think Dora is a great name too - we named one of my lurcher's pups Dora, for exactly the same reason reason - she was a bold little explorer - great name if you choose it!


----------



## sky1000 (24 April 2013)

Like many many others I have been lurking and checking this thread daily (or more often ..) so have just registered to post lots of congratulations to all involved.  I too think Dora is a great name, strong and simple, and like someone has said Dora means gift - just right for a Bogof!  But I am sure whatever you choose will be just right - you're the ones who've met her!


----------



## JenHunt (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I have the day off now yes  we have a stunning little filly logging onto laptop now
With photos !!!
		
Click to expand...

congratulations!!! 

she is huge, no wonder tessy looked like she was going to burst! 
beautifully marked too, you should be really proud of tessy, and of yourself for looking after her so well!


----------



## fuggly (24 April 2013)

another one who has been following this thread daily . huge congrats to you and tessy , beautiful baby


----------



## morrismob (24 April 2013)

touchstone said:



			I like Dora, a good strong foal like that needs a good strong name, I like old fashioned names for cobs and Dora is unusual too! Could be short for Theodora which means 'God's Gift.' 

Click to expand...

Love Dora as a name, Theodora for posh. My daughter is Theodora but we call her Thea and its her birthday today !


----------



## Dunlin (24 April 2013)

Massive congratulations. Yet another who has followed this daily (although minute by minute for the last few days!). A beautiful (not so) little filly, glad she is doing well and hope that Mum passes placenta soon and gets to snuggle down and relax with her (not so) little one.

Cuteness overload, congrats again, I have no idea what to do with my days now


----------



## Diddleydoo (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she is beautiful.  Glad mum is doing ok too.

I'm looking forward to more pictures ;-)


----------



## asommerville (24 April 2013)

woooohoooo about tome girl.

glad all is well x


----------



## Tinypony (24 April 2013)

Congratulations, she's beautiful, well done Tessy and well done you!


----------



## sidsmum (24 April 2013)

Well done Tessy Bear!!  I'm another lurker who has been keeping an eye on this thread - isn't she lovely!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Snoopy1 (24 April 2013)

Yay, congratulations Tessy and Abbie, she is gorgeous. Love the name April. x


----------



## FestiveFuzz (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie! So glad to hear mumma and baby are doing well xx


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 April 2013)

She is beautiful and HUGE, No wonder poor tessy was so big!  So glad mum and babe doing well.   Had a little tear at photos!  Congratulations again.


----------



## Sprocket123 (24 April 2013)

Woooooooooo congrats ! Stunning,  wish you both well xxxxxxx


----------



## hest (24 April 2013)

Huge huge congratulations to Tessy and to you (and to your mum and dad who sound like they need a medal too!).
She is a seriously cute foal  *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## muddygreymare (24 April 2013)

Beautiful foal, congratulations


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Love Dora as a name, Theodora for posh. My daughter is Theodora but we call her Thea and its her birthday today !
		
Click to expand...

Love the name Theodora. Dora for her stable name. I love choosing new names for the animals and don't get to do it often for horses as they come 'ready named'.


----------



## BigGinger (24 April 2013)

well done Tessy for foaling all by her self and what a lovely foal mini T is!! Hoping TessyBear passes her afterbirth sooner rather than later then everyone can relax and start to enjoy that gorgeous bundle of enjoy. Hope you've relaxed a little now Abbie xx


----------



## loulabelle (24 April 2013)

MASSIVE CONGRATUALTIONS ffrom a serial lurker......she is absolutley gorgeous, you must be bealing...and such a beautiful day to get to know your new addition


----------



## 3OldPonies (24 April 2013)

Great news!  What a beautiful little filly.  Congrats to all of you.


----------



## seagull (24 April 2013)

Cead mile failte a capaillin.   

This is an old Irish welcome meaning " a hundred thousand welcomes" to this little foal, which is very appropriate!

So many people genuinely thrilled to see the safe arrival of a beautiful foal.

Well done Abbie you have been so fantastic throughout this whole journey.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Well we stuck her out this afternoon it was to warm to keep them in and would do them no real harm  

Here are the photos and attempting to upload a video that will take 3 hours to render

Everyone meet *Dolly* outside and exploring the world :













And she is the double of Tessy personality wise, very brave and friendly  here she is having a cuddle:


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2013)

Wow, love her facial markings, she's gorgeous  love how T is just eating


----------



## stroppymare153 (24 April 2013)

OMG she is gorgeous - congratulations Tessy & Abbie.

sure she is smiling when you are hugging her x


----------



## Jackster14 (24 April 2013)

wow great pics..what a cutie x


----------



## Equinus (24 April 2013)

Equinus said:



			Congratulations Tessy and Abbie. No wonder her tummy was nearly on the floor, absolutely gorgeous healthy looking filly. Last looked about 6.30 on page 348....and read everyone's posts since. Mega support here.

There was a showjumper many years ago called April Moon, but can't find out anything about it. Lovely name though.

Click to expand...


Senility kicked in here. The name was April Love, even better. In the 70s.


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

DOLLY is a fabulous name - love it 

She is soooooooo beautiful xxx


----------



## Fools Motto (24 April 2013)

WOW, she is totally scrumptious. And BIG! Me thinks Daddy was a big boy!  
MORE MORE MORE 'Dolly?' pics please.... never enough!!


----------



## HazyXmas (24 April 2013)

She is the cutest foal, can i have her please????????

Tessy looks glad to be outside for some grass, she seems to be taking it all in her stride 

Well done Abbie & family xxx


----------



## kat2290 (24 April 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwww   

She is just SO gorgeous and scrummy I could just eat her!!
Can't believe how friendly she is, she's going to be such an awesome hoss  I might just have to come and steal her off you!


----------



## weesophz (24 April 2013)

SHES SO CUTE AHHHHH! so jealous, hope you have a great summer playing with her  cant get over the cuteness!


----------



## Equinus (24 April 2013)

Dolly, Lovely name. Looking at those pics it's amazing that she is only hours old, bless her. Enjoy.


----------



## Surreydeb (24 April 2013)

DOLLY is so gorgeous and what a lovely name 
She doesn't seem like a newborn, so big and alert - thrilled for you and loving the cuddle pic x


----------



## Fools Motto (24 April 2013)

I don't think you are going to have any shortage of homes lined up for her in 6 months time - there appears to be lots of us on the waiting list!! 

She has lovely markings, be sure to be a stunner in the show ring, or anywhere for that matter!

Love her too!


----------



## Centauress (24 April 2013)

*Congratulations to You Both* from another Lurker


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

She shocked the vet by wobbling over for a cuddle  Her mum is very relaxed about it all such a good girl is our Tess !!


----------



## Once was lost (24 April 2013)

Huge congratulations to you all!
She is a stunning filly, a very bright future awaits her and that is because if you Abbie, you and your family have given Tess the foaling experience she has always discerned but I doubt has had before, you have given this filly the very best start and you have done it with more on your plate then most could ever handle, give yourself a huge pat on the back, enjoy watching Tess and Mini T and realise that you have proven you can handle anything that comes at you, exams and driving tests will be a doddle now!
I love Dora as a name, it suits her although what ever you pick I do think her posh name should have the prefix of HHO!

Just to add that every thing this morning has been 'my lovely' thanks to you, you have really left an amazing impression on me and I hope that you can keep us all updated however you need to put yourself and your studies first for a while, your adoring fans can wait and understand! X


----------



## Mariposa (24 April 2013)

Perfect name, perfect foal! So gorgeous!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (24 April 2013)

So thrilled she is here safely, well done all of you.

  She is so beautiful and so famous already I definitely think H&H should do a photo shoot for the magazine!
  Congratulations!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Once was lost said:



			Huge congratulations to you all!
She is a stunning filly, a very bright future awaits her and that is because if you Abbie, you and your family have given Tess the foaling experience she has always discerned but I doubt has had before, you have given this filly the very best start and you have done it with more on your plate then most could ever handle, give yourself a huge pat on the back, enjoy watching Tess and Mini T and realise that you have proven you can handle anything that comes at you, exams and driving tests will be a doddle now!
I love Dora as a name, it suits her although what ever you pick I do think her posh name should have the prefix of HHO!

Just to add that every thing this morning has been 'my lovely' thanks to you, you have really left an amazing impression on me and I hope that you can keep us all updated however you need to put yourself and your studies first for a while, your adoring fans can wait and understand! X
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow that was truly kind of you ! Thank you so very much well seeing little Dolly's face will brighten me up when i feel down i am sure x


----------



## smellsofhorse (24 April 2013)

omg!

the foal has arrived.
I have to search back now to what
from where I last checked in!


----------



## Gloi (24 April 2013)

Congratulations on your gorgeous foal. She is going to be a big strong girl.


----------



## MasterBenedict (24 April 2013)

Im at work at my silly computer wont let me see the pictures! Please please please someone tell me what foalie looks like??? I just cant wait until I get home!!!


----------



## ludlow (24 April 2013)

She's an absolute beauty!  I can't quite believe the size of her...hard to imagine she popped out of poor Tess!  Utterly gorgeous little foalie...congrats to you and your family x


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

ludlow said:



			She's an absolute beauty!  I can't quite believe the size of her...hard to imagine she popped out of poor Tess!  Utterly gorgeous little foalie...congrats to you and your family x
		
Click to expand...

God knows how she managed to fit in there little terror !! thank you x


----------



## CLM (24 April 2013)

Dolly is HUGE !, just look at the size of those legs! I can't believe she is only a few hours old.  Mum seems totally relaxed too, can't see what all the fuss is about.
Massive congratulations to you all, what a fantastic outcome.  A beautiful, beautiful foal and a happy, relaxed Mum.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 April 2013)

HOORAY!!!!!!!  SHE IS HERE AT LAST!!!!!!!!

many congratulations abbie, you have got a beautiful foal, so pleased all went well......we need LOTS of piccies as she is growing up....


----------



## pogface (24 April 2013)

Gorgeous markings, especially that face! Amazing how the mare's belly shrinks back isn't it? What a stunning pair


----------



## putasocinit (24 April 2013)

Is this huge, very friendly, very pretty foalie really just a few hours old, so confident, she is blessed.


----------



## claracanter (24 April 2013)

I can't believe that foal is less than 12 hrs old, she looks like she has been around for ages. Wonderful temperament. Dear Darling Dolly and Mum looks so relaxed too. Thank you for taking the time to keep us all updated.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

putasocinit said:



			Is this huge, very friendly, very pretty foalie really just a few hours old, so confident, she is blessed.
		
Click to expand...

It's scary isn't t more like a few days old rather than a few hours ! Hopefully she will turn out like her beautiful relaxed mummy


----------



## redmone (24 April 2013)

Awwwww did you really go for Dolly as her name? 

The world needs more Little Dollys, just like mine 

She is an absolute stunner!!!  And looks to be about a week old! You sure mummy bear hasn't been hiding her anywhere??!!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

redmone said:



			Awwwww did you really go for Dolly as her name? 

The world needs more Little Dollys, just like mine 

She is an absolute stunner!!!  And looks to be about a week old! You sure mummy bear hasn't been hiding her anywhere??!!



Click to expand...

Yes we did  suits her to a T  

Thank you, well unless Tessy has a pair of stepladders ( not sure dolly would need them) back inside then it's possible


----------



## weesophz (24 April 2013)

its her tufty ears im loving hehe so fluffy and cute


----------



## smellsofhorse (24 April 2013)

read from where I left yesterday!

Well done tessy.

congratulations!

Beautiful filly, big too!


----------



## redmone (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Yes we did  suits her to a T  

Thank you, well unless Tessy has a pair of stepladders ( not sure dolly would need them) back inside then it's possible 

Click to expand...

I think your Dolly is going to end up bigger than our Dolly!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

weesophz said:



			its her tufty ears im loving hehe so fluffy and cute
		
Click to expand...

I know  they point inwards like devil horns too  although a halo would be more fitting  x



blucanoo1990 said:



			read from where I left yesterday!

Well done tessy.

congratulations!

Beautiful filly, big too!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  certainly is she must be on stilts


----------



## SuperCoblet (24 April 2013)

Call her Dolly Mixture!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

SuperCoblet said:



			Call her Dolly Mixture! 

Click to expand...

I love that for her passport dolly mixture  as we dont know what's in her


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (24 April 2013)

Well done Tessy and huge congratulations to you Abbie  xxx


----------



## zigzag (24 April 2013)

She is gorgeous, so when do we start bidding on her? What is the starting price?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			She is gorgeous, so when do we start bidding on her? What is the starting price? 

Click to expand...

 Mum still seems to think we will struggle to sell her at 6months.... perhaps because i will be chained to her legs ?? hmm


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

Oh goodness, she's just adorable... she's a bay skewbald too.  And Dolly is a FANTASTIC name... I fear Liath may just burst into tears to read that as that was the name of her very special girlie whom she lost a couple of years ago.....


----------



## redmone (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I love that for her passport dolly mixture  as we dont know what's in her 

Click to expand...

Oh now this is too much!!!

Our Dolly's showname is "Dolly Mixtures"!!!!! 

You sure she's not chestnut?


----------



## Toast (24 April 2013)

Lovely!!! She's a big girl! Congratulations, I know how exciting it is when they atrive. Make sure you sprayed her belly button with some purple spray =) 
Any further with names?


----------



## PorkChop (24 April 2013)

Love the name Dolly Mixture - Genius


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

Love the name Dolly, she is an absolute star. Just think how easy she is going to be as she gets older having had such a happy introduction to people. Well done Abbie and family. Still can't get over how BIG she is, perhaps Dad was a shire??


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2013)

Dolly mix surprise 

Still shocked at how big she is! And what a friendly little thing already.  She was definitely worth the wait for all of us!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



 Mum still seems to think we will struggle to sell her at 6months.... perhaps because i will be chained to her legs ?? hmm

Click to expand...

I don't think you will have a problem selling her but there will definitely be a problem 'parting' with her. Perhaps hang onto her for 12 months.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 April 2013)

SuperCoblet said:



			Call her Dolly Mixture! 

Click to expand...

WHAT A BRILLIANT PASSPORT NAME....WELL DONE FOR THINKING OF THAT


----------



## putasocinit (24 April 2013)

Enjoy her while you have her, there is plenty time to think of selling, if she was mine, well she wouldnt be going any where.


----------



## nicolenlolly (24 April 2013)

Goodness, look what I missed! I have been checking in hourly for the past couple of weeks. Today has been mega busy but I didn't think it would matter-typical!

Congrats Abbie and Tessy she is beautiful. If she were mine, I would call her cilla or holly and make her show name something along the lines of surprise surprise! 

Have a fabulous day in the sun foal watching and once again congratulations. I will await the calendar  xxxxx


----------



## _GG_ (24 April 2013)

I think her show name should be....

Waiting for Dolly

What a great story you will have when people ask why you named her that


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Toast said:



			Lovely!!! She's a big girl! Congratulations, I know how exciting it is when they atrive. Make sure you sprayed her belly button with some purple spray =) 
Any further with names?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ! Yes vet did it for us and we are keeping on top of it  She seems very happy with being handled so its an easy task  and we are going with Dolly 



LJR said:



			Love the name Dolly Mixture - Genius 

Click to expand...

So do i !



Crugeran Celt said:



			Love the name Dolly, she is an absolute star. Just think how easy she is going to be as she gets older having had such a happy introduction to people. Well done Abbie and family. Still can't get over how BIG she is, perhaps Dad was a shire??
		
Click to expand...

Well that is it  she has such a calm, cool exterior perhaps he was ! he was defo something big and chunka munka 




3Beasties said:



			Dolly mix surprise 

Still shocked at how big she is! And what a friendly little thing already.  She was definitely worth the wait for all of us!
		
Click to expand...

I know we didn't know how big foals should be but after googling some we are rather shocked


----------



## morrismob (24 April 2013)

Love the latest pics. Dolly is perfect ! Mum looking very chilled and that last one with you and Dolly is just fantastic !

We were all wondering how we would cope once Dolly had arrived, we will watch her grow up and nag you young lady as from tomorrow back to your books !!


----------



## rainer (24 April 2013)

She is amazing,just perfect and I can't wait to see how she will turn out  love skewbalds and she has great markings+is sooo pretty!!! Well done to mummy bear and to u 2 abbie.  Hope u keep her so that we can see her progress or if not I hope one of us on here has her  that would be awesome x


----------



## putasocinit (24 April 2013)

Name suggestion = lots'o'mix, but still preferred MiniT (sorry).


----------



## molly7886 (24 April 2013)

sings..."well hello dolly, looking swell dolly...." anyone remember all the proper words?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Love the latest pics. Dolly is perfect ! Mum looking very chilled and that last one with you and Dolly is just fantastic !

We were all wondering how we would cope once Dolly had arrived, we will watch her grow up and nag you young lady as from tomorrow back to your books !!

Click to expand...

Mum whilst being watchful and doing her job is really laid back and doesnt make a fuss of us mauling about with Dolly 

Eeee sorry mum 



rainer said:



			She is amazing,just perfect and I can't wait to see how she will turn out  love skewbalds and she has great markings+is sooo pretty!!! Well done to mummy bear and to u 2 abbie.  Hope u keep her so that we can see her progress or if not I hope one of us on here has her  that would be awesome x
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you ! It would be fab if someone on here got her hmmm perhaps one of you will wake up to a foal in your field


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

molly7886 said:



			sings..."well hello dolly, looking swell dolly...." anyone remember all the proper words?
		
Click to expand...

'It's nice to have you back where you belong, you're looking swell Dolly' sorry that's as far as I can go.


----------



## babymare (24 April 2013)

O h dear god she is so beautiful and soo friendly i love her


----------



## Old Bat (24 April 2013)

Just got in.....CONGRATULATIONS! she is gorgeous. XXX


----------



## Bionic Boy (24 April 2013)

Congratulations Abbie and TB. Little one  (or not so little) looks a real sweetie.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (24 April 2013)

Congrats - Gorgeous


----------



## Emilieu (24 April 2013)

Couldnt see the pics earlier but on phone now... GORGEOUS. Love her sturdy wee legs!!!


----------



## cobwithattitude (24 April 2013)

Bit late to the welcome party - but congratulations - what a gorgeous filly.


----------



## kateo (24 April 2013)

Stunning! Congrats

Please keep us updated on her progress when you are able to, I think we will all be watching with interest!

Not sure what I'm going to do with all my free time now we're no longer on foal watch - any other HHO foals we can follow?!


----------



## MrsMozart (24 April 2013)

Congratulation 

Hot choccies all round with all the trimmings and extra choccy flakes


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2013)

I can't get over how unafraid and friendly she is already.
Super cute x


----------



## Spring Feather (24 April 2013)

Yaay! Congratulations!


----------



## Ladyinred (24 April 2013)

Equinus said:



			Congratulations Tessy and Abbie. No wonder her tummy was nearly on the floor, absolutely gorgeous healthy looking filly. Last looked about 6.30 on page 348....and read everyone's posts since. Mega support here.

There was a showjumper many years ago called April Moon, but can't find out anything about it. Lovely name though.

Click to expand...

Are you thinking of April Love, owned by Marion Mould?  I wouldn't name a gorgeous filly after her, she was a complete cowbag lol. We had her visit the stud where I worked and she was the nastiest mare we ever had!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 April 2013)

Loving the outside pics, I cannot get over her confidence already 
You sure you are going to part with her Abbie..?? You look rather, ummm, "attached" in that last pic 

She is super, and beautifully marked, no wonder you are so pleased. For what its worth I have a Shire/Cob foal who looks just like her..!!!!!  Though Scarlett is now ten months.....
And LOVE the name Dolly...it suits her to a (Mini) T


----------



## RutlandH2O (24 April 2013)

Hello Dolly, you're looking swell, Dolly!!! Many congratulations, Abbie!!!!


----------



## gunnergundog (24 April 2013)

I *do* so love a story with a happy ending!  

Congrats to all concerned!


----------



## Carefreegirl (24 April 2013)

Is it just me who feels a bit lost by not checking for updates every half hour ?

Love the outdoor pics, mum hasn't even come up for air and lickle Dolly all fluffy and brave  

I pity whoever does end up with her - hundreds of us keeping an eye on them and watching their every move 

Well done TB and Abbie x


----------



## alwaysbroke (24 April 2013)

Dolly is totally gorgeous huge congrats to you all


----------



## Ladyinred (24 April 2013)

Dolly is a prefect name for her! And she is so pretty, love her face markings.


----------



## m1stify (24 April 2013)

Another Lurker here that checked in every day! Congrats Dolly is just perfect


----------



## ludlow (24 April 2013)

I think she would make a great play mate for Hovis!!  He's always on the lookout for a little filly and their adventures would be very entertaining.  I think Dolly needs her own FB page too...


----------



## Adopter (24 April 2013)

Love the name dolly, and photo's of them outside are lovely.  Tess seems such a good Mum.  From photo's her ears and tail look to be darker?

She certainly has lovely markings, and as everyone says standing next to Tess it shows how big she is!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 April 2013)

Can't believe the size of her!  she looks like the two from last year at my yard, both skewbald fillies. Poor Tessy Bear hauling around, no wonder she was so huuuge! Dying to see the vid, she is so fluffy and pretty, fabulous markings!


----------



## Shettie (24 April 2013)

Congrates Abbie and Tessy, have been debating whether to offer a sink plunger if TB hadn't had the foal soon 

Shes beautiful, love her little face. No wonder TB was so big, what a huge cracking foal x


----------



## Jericho (24 April 2013)

you must be having trouble keeping up with all these messages Abbie!

Love that last photo, brought a tear to my eye! Hard to believe that only just yesterday that huge fluffy beautiful filly was inside TB with the whole HHO forum biting their nails like expectant fathers and here she is, just perfect, looking like she knows what a star she is, and TB completely unfazed by it all!!!

Just such a lovely lovely story (and I hope one that continues for a good few months yet with lots of updates and photos. Maybe we should ask Admin to start you up a whole new section of the Forum with Tessy Bear Dolly as the mascot! )


----------



## Buds_mum (24 April 2013)

Oh I have to win the guessing game for unusal face markings!! Just absolutely gorgeous!!! 

I am in love what a wonderful brave gorgeous girl. 

Love love the pics. 

Sooo jealous of whoever ends up giving this girl her forever home! (although I wonder if they might end up with a bogof abbie ) x


----------



## blackandwhite (24 April 2013)

I just love your big happy grin in the cuddle photo  Just to think you were so upset and worried about it a few weeks ago, and look at you now! *is totally jealous and goes off to have a word with own mares*


----------



## hayinamanger (24 April 2013)

Such a lovely picture!  Dolly is a great name for her, she is gorgeous.  You will never be able to sell her!


----------



## myhorsefred (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!

ON MY BIRTHDAY TOO! YAY.

Well done Abbie and Tess.  Dolly is a stunner.


----------



## Dr_Horse (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Well we stuck her out this afternoon it was to warm to keep them in and would do them no real harm  

Here are the photos and attempting to upload a video that will take 3 hours to render

Everyone meet *Dolly* outside and exploring the world :













And she is the double of Tessy personality wise, very brave and friendly  here she is having a cuddle:





Click to expand...


My god she is GINORMOUS!!!! Still a lovely cracking foal


----------



## pintobelle (24 April 2013)

Wow she's gorgeous,congratulations to all of you xx


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (24 April 2013)

I said hello, dolly,......well, hello, dolly
It's so nice to have you back where you belong
You're lookin' swell, dolly.......i can tell, dolly
You're still glowin'...you're still crowin'...you're still goin' strong
I feel that room swayin'......while the band's playin'
One of your old favourite songs from way back when
So..... take her wrap, fellas.......find her an empty lap, fellas
Dolly'll never go away again

(instrumental break)

I said hello, dolly,.....well, hello, dolly
It's so nice to have you back where you belong
You're lookin' swell, dolly.....i can tell, dolly
You're still glowin'...you're still crowin'...you're still goin' strong
I feel the room swayin'...while that ole band keeps on playin'
One of your old favourite songs from way back when
So...golly, gee, fellas....find her an empty knee, fellas
Dolly'll never go away....i said she'll never go away
Dolly'll never go away again


Love this song  
Dolly is superb, very nice and strong too! I think she is Bay and White rather than a traditional red&white skewbald.... same as my colt 

http://m270.photobucket.com/albumvi...AU5WTwwl/Y/NC7QETwYb3iLfZsupRpOSCBBIhCsGD5yo=

I think this works??

Mel x


----------



## Caol Ila (24 April 2013)

That filly is an overdose of cute.  Congrats!!


----------



## Liath (24 April 2013)

Ah, crap! Cob lover 63 is not wrong... Sat in supermarket car park with tears streaming 'cause you've called her Dolly! 

If she's anything like my lovely girl was she will be an incredible horse! 

Welcome to the world Dolly Mixture! (or Dolly Bird as my girl was known!!)


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2013)

Love the name. My old cob (black with stockings and a blaze) was called Dolly. We lost her 18 months ago so another hairy Dolly makes me happy.


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Well we stuck her out this afternoon it was to warm to keep them in and would do them no real harm  

Here are the photos and attempting to upload a video that will take 3 hours to render

Everyone meet *Dolly* outside and exploring the world :













And she is the double of Tessy personality wise, very brave and friendly  here she is having a cuddle:





Click to expand...

Oh tessybear, she's absolutely lovely! Congratulations honey!! LOVE the last photo


----------



## debsg (24 April 2013)

She is adorable! And that pic of you cuddling her should be this weeks H&H cover, with an exclusive interview and more pics inside  Maybe we should all hassle H&H until they
send a reporting team to Abbie's 
Dolly is the nation's favourite foal today, I bet!
Big (((hugs))) to Tessy. What a clever girl! xxx


----------



## sav123 (24 April 2013)

Gorgeous photos, but I'm now wondering how the hell Dolly ever fit inside Tessy!! She's mahoosive!


----------



## Mudfukkle (24 April 2013)

Congratulations! She's absolutely georgeous  Love the pictures, well done TB


----------



## ridefast (24 April 2013)

I can't believe how HUGE she is! She doesn't even look frail and wobbly like most newborns! Lovely marking aswell. I love the name Dolly  You're not going to sell her!


----------



## GrumpyHero (24 April 2013)

i can't believe that this time yesterday she was curled up in tess! 
it looks like she'd never fit in there!

such a pretty girl!


----------



## Boxers (24 April 2013)

Finally made itmback to Lincs from USA and able to look on here properly.

HUGE congratulations Abbie and family, Dolly is perfect.  Such a pretty little thing with lovely even markings.

You will have to print out this thread and tuck it inside her passport when you get it.  Inside my boy's passport was a whole family tree (he's TB x) and also photos of his dam and sire, which were lovely to find considering he had gone thro two sale rings in 3 days!

Anyway, I digress, hope you are enjoying your foal and hope they both continue to thrive.


----------



## maree t (24 April 2013)

Well done great news. I vote that Dolly should be on the front page this week


----------



## Liath (24 April 2013)

Ah, crap! Cob lover 63 is not wrong... Sat in supermarket car park with tears streaming 'cause you've called her Dolly! 

If she's anything like my lovely girl was she will be an incredible horse! 

Welcome to the world Dolly Mixture! (or Dolly Bird as my girl was known!!)


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Showing off their nearly matching facial markings 





































sorry for the over load last one !! p.s video is uploading slowly to youtube


----------



## Liath (24 April 2013)

Sorry for repeat post- no idea why my phone decided to do that! I was just looking for more photos... And there they are! She's stunning!


----------



## Boxers (24 April 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

Tears rolling down my cheeks !!! STUNNING !!!

Look at that beard, and those long,long legs !!  And TB just carrying on eating, as cobs do - fab. xxxx


----------



## AMW (24 April 2013)

she is just lovely 
Glad she has had such a lovely first day in the world with the sun shining. Tessy looks very happy and content. bet all the neighbourhood kids will be down to visit after school x


----------



## Clannad48 (24 April 2013)

OMG look at the length of those legs - she will be one tall lady.

Abbie, you are an absolute star - how you have coped with all of us nagging you for updates and photos I will never know. I am sure your parents are extremely proud of you.

I am sure that when the time comes for her to leave her mum there will be quitea few of us HHO's nagging our OH's for her.  

At least now you can concentrate on your exams, your driving theory test and actual test without having to panic about whether Dolly has arrived.

Again you are a credit to yourself and your parents. Well done!!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Liath said:



			Sorry for repeat post- no idea why my phone decided to do that! I was just looking for more photos... And there they are! She's stunning!
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you so much she is a special girl 


Boxers said:



			Beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but i am bias after all !!



Shysmum said:



			Tears rolling down my cheeks !!! STUNNING !!!
		
Click to expand...

Aww ! I think Shy would like a little (huge) girlfriend


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Huge congratulations!! She looks a very substantial filly and I hope mum is doing well x


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

Abbie, Shy would ADORE a little girlfriend, and he's very playful but very gentle  - watch this space, house on the market next week to try and get somewhere with land.  Honestly, I'm sitting here in tears, and hubs has just looked at the pics too. 

Dolly Mixture is pure genius. x


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2013)

I think with cobs that if in doubt eat 

She is going to be huge, she's about 1/2 as tall as mum already. 

I can only think that T's bits must of smarted a bit giving birth to her ;-)


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

Blimey, that's a point - if she were human she'd have needed a few stitches


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Abbie, Shy would ADORE a little girlfriend, and he's very playful but very gentle  - watch this space, house on the market next week to try and get somewhere with land.  Honestly, I'm sitting here in tears, and hubs has just looked at the pics too. 

Dolly Mixture is pure genius. x
		
Click to expand...

That would be amazing if you did, everyone could continue watching her grow ! and in such a great home  who knows ! 

I love that idea defo passport name 



Supertrooper said:



			I think with cobs that if in doubt eat 

She is going to be huge, she's about 1/2 as tall as mum already. 

I can only think that T's bits must of smarted a bit giving birth to her ;-)
		
Click to expand...


She was in heaven on the lush spring grass  Oh i know ! she must have been bred with like  a shire  I feel sorry for her pushing that out


----------



## Clodagh (24 April 2013)

She is gorgeous, so beautifully marked. Well done TB!


----------



## Once was lost (24 April 2013)

The stalker in me has saved every picture to my phone!
Dolly is just amazingly awesome and Tess is the chilled out wonder Mum!
Love the picture where she is almost laying as she would have been in the womb only her front legs are bent, helps you see how she was tucked in there, Tess has gone down like a ballon already and looks so well! They are boat a real credit to you my lovely Abbie!


----------



## BlairandAzria (24 April 2013)

She is utterly gorgeous! Dollysuits her perfectly!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (24 April 2013)

Somewhat belated but big congratulations..missed it all today but caught up now! Gorgeous gorgeous foal, very well done you n TB...love the name, she looks like a mini version of a mare I once knew called Dolly, who I randomly happened to see foal down in a field, had never seen it before...must have been about 10 I think...it's still such a magical thing, birth...thank you so much for sharing your special experience with us and giving us all something lovely to 'join in' with (in a virtual reality kind of a way!)
Abbie, TB and Dolly for front page please H&H please!!!!


----------



## Kitty B (24 April 2013)

She's absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Karen88 (24 April 2013)

I have checked this thread every day look for news of foals arrival! Congratulations!!! Shes lovely!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (24 April 2013)

Two's a good number.. Congrats Abbie and Tessy on a lovely little filly foalie


----------



## doriangrey (24 April 2013)

Just seen the latest photos (you are good to post them for us to drool over Abbie), wowzer - she really is a good size mum did very well


----------



## LollyDolly (24 April 2013)

Yaaay, congratulations!!  

She has such a kissable face


----------



## RutlandH2O (24 April 2013)

Dolly has more body coat than any of my Shire foals! I'm beginning to think her sire is either a yak or a Baudet du Poitou donkey (not because she looks like either of them, but because her coat is so massive)!!


----------



## Pippity (24 April 2013)

I can't get over just how gorgeous Dolly is! And how good Tess is - perfectly happy for you to manhandle her baby. (Well, she's got more important things to deal with - that grass won't eat itself.)

I know nothing about foals so, while I could tell Dolly's a solid wee thing, I had no idea just how huge she was until I saw suffolkmare's colt to compare! No wonder Tess's belly was close to needing wheels!


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (24 April 2013)

Hi, I've been lurking but just wanted to say congrats on your absolutely gorgeous new foal. The photo of her asleep in the field is just adorable. 

I also really hope you get to keep her, I would love to have a foal to play with & teach the ways of the world!

Lizzie


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

I can't stop grinning! Most beautiful foal ever!!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Well we have come to the conclusion our foal is wrong and backwards 


Books and stereptypical foal: shy, nervous for the first few days, dont be offended if they dont approach you and follow mum closely 

Dolly: Confident, sociable, doesn't give two if you lead mum away towards the stable she will remain lying down  cue Tessy getting very stroppy and me going "ok you can go back before i get trampled" in the end we had to have Tessy following Dolly !!!!


Weirdo 


Also dad just said he doesn't mind if we keep it ??  what we never said we wanted to... come to the conclusion dad has gone all gooey eyed over ickle Dolly doodar


----------



## Vanner (24 April 2013)

another lurker that has been keeping watch!  BRILLIANT NEWS!!  and Dolly is a bloody stunner .. I am VERY jealous!!!


----------



## Clannad48 (24 April 2013)

Your dad is wonderful


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Clannad48 said:



			Your dad is wonderful  

Click to expand...

He said i can see us keeping this , i am not bothered either way as long as you are all happy  We are lucky to have such a great dadio !!

However im thinking i am off to Uni in 2 years time, will we be able to do this ? where will we keep her ? well all those questions can wait at the moment we are focusing on keeping both of them healthy and happy !


----------



## Joeyjojo (24 April 2013)

Sorry I'm a bit late in the day (I'm in a different time zone!) but a huge congratulations. What an absolute stunner you've got there  totally georgous. Very much looking forward to the video!!


----------



## Amymay (24 April 2013)

Abi, it's really important that you dont allow mum and baby to become separated at this time. So one person on the mare, the other on the foal - hand on chest and bum to guide her.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:








Click to expand...

Is that a man peering over the fence? Lol

Utterly gorgeous little girlie


----------



## mightymammoth (24 April 2013)

she is lovely! I'm sure you've said but cant find the post..did you see the birth or was she there in the morning? x


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Sarah Sum1 said:



			Is that a man peering over the fence? Lol

Utterly gorgeous little girlie 

Click to expand...

Your eye site is brilliant!! I never noticed


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Abi, it's really important that you dont allow mum and baby to become separated at this time. So one person on the mare, the other on the foal - hand on chest and bum to guide her.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't we had 3 people me leading Tess and mum and sister on Dolly, she just didn't want to get up so walked mum forwards 5 steps ? and she didn't budge we had to wrangle her down the field at eachothers side 



Sarah Sum1 said:



			Is that a man peering over the fence? Lol

Utterly gorgeous little girlie 

Click to expand...

Yes that's Mark our friend 



victoria1980x said:



			she is lovely! I'm sure you've said but cant find the post..did you see the birth or was she there in the morning? x
		
Click to expand...

It was there in the morning missed it 



Parachute said:



			Your eye site is brilliant!! I never noticed 

Click to expand...

Yes that's Mark


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Yes that's Mark 

Click to expand...

Oh hey mark


----------



## Amymay (24 April 2013)

Funny little bunny. Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## ridefast (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Well we have come to the conclusion our foal is wrong and backwards 


Books and stereptypical foal: shy, nervous for the first few days, dont be offended if they dont approach you and follow mum closely 

Dolly: Confident, sociable, doesn't give two if you lead mum away towards the stable she will remain lying down  cue Tessy getting very stroppy and me going "ok you can go back before i get trampled" in the end we had to have Tessy following Dolly !!!!


Weirdo 


Also dad just said he doesn't mind if we keep it ??  what we never said we wanted to... come to the conclusion dad has gone all gooey eyed over ickle Dolly doodar
		
Click to expand...

I have always found that the first day foals have no fear and are quite friendly, it's after that they become a little less trusting. And any studs I've worked on we've always had 2 people guiding the foal with mum following


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Oh I hope you keep her, I can't wait to see her grow up, she is a stunner!!


----------



## Django Pony (24 April 2013)

Massive congratulations! Dolly is gorgeous! I just embarrassed myself by squeaking loudly with excitement on a packed train when I saw that she had arrived! *blushes*


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

amymay said:



			Funny little bunny. Can't wait for more updates.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do some tomorrow after school 



ridefast said:



			I have always found that the first day foals have no fear and are quite friendly, it's after that they become a little less trusting. And any studs I've worked on we've always had 2 people guiding the foal with mum following
		
Click to expand...

Oh really ? ah well perhaps she wont be as friendly tomorrow


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Django Pony said:



			Massive congratulations! Dolly is gorgeous! I just embarrassed myself by squeaking loudly with excitement on a packed train when I saw that she had arrived! *blushes* 

Click to expand...

It's okay, I just burst out laughing at the image of you squeaking on a train and my dog gave me a funny look, sighed and ran upstairs..


----------



## ridefast (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



 Will do some tomorrow after school 



Oh really ? ah well perhaps she wont be as friendly tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Yeah, especially when on a cob stud they were like that. So she's normal for a cob foal so far  Loving the pictures, she looks like she's going to have a lot of feather! Are you going to find another mare and foal or a youngster to play with once she's a few weeks older? Otherwise she may want to play with you!!


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

ridefast said:



			Yeah, especially when on a cob stud they were like that. So she's normal for a cob foal so far  Loving the pictures, she looks like she's going to have a lot of feather! Are you going to find another mare and foal or a youngster to play with once she's a few weeks older? Otherwise she may want to play with you!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, good luck with foal play!! 
She'll soon become too big and rough  I like the idea of another mare and foal though


----------



## platypus (24 April 2013)

A little late but Congratulations Abbie shes perfect and tessy must be very proud


----------



## Gloi (24 April 2013)

I'm glad your dad will let her stay. If he falls for her maybe he'll end up riding her when she grows up!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

ridefast said:



			Yeah, especially when on a cob stud they were like that. So she's normal for a cob foal so far  Loving the pictures, she looks like she's going to have a lot of feather! Are you going to find another mare and foal or a youngster to play with once she's a few weeks older? Otherwise she may want to play with you!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you  

And no there are none near us at the moment, we will just learn to toughen up


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Just to add, Dolly really suits her !


----------



## ridefast (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh thank you  

And no there are none near us at the moment, we will just learn to toughen up 

Click to expand...

Speaking from someone whose been there and done that - it's bloody scary!!


----------



## platypus (24 April 2013)

Rewind to the day you found out-bet you wouldnt change it for the world now, you mst be grinning from ear to ear


----------



## lurcher98 (24 April 2013)

I think if you have uni in 2 years by the time you've finished foaly will be ready for backing  perfect timing  not that I'm playing devils advocate or anything


----------



## weesophz (24 April 2013)

absolute cuteness. i cant believe shes less than a day old, youd think she was at least a couple of weeks in these pics! what a little love


----------



## E13 (24 April 2013)

I missed it!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Cavalier (24 April 2013)

Congratulations. My sister emailed me at work this morning to make sure I knew. Lol.


----------



## indie999 (24 April 2013)

Wonderful news congratulations to the proud mum(s). What a long legged beauty. Love the name and am so glad you have a healthy foal and its all gone very well indeed. TB looks like she is just continuing where she left off! Bless her, supermum indeed taking it all in her stride. Dolly mixture looks like she has been around for a while too. What a long few days you have had! 

What is it revise for short bursts and visit  TB & foal for short bursts. Thats how I would do it. Now at least you can chill over mother and daughter.

So pleased for you and have thoroughly enjoyed reading this happy thread so keep the updates. Thanks and well doneX 

Ps Chris Evans must post an update so if there is anyone who knows him we are all waiting in anticipation of national announcement.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Well we are keeping a close eye on Tess as she took to long to pass the afterbirth it had dried up in patches which can be worrying. Vet gave her an antibiotic injection, flushed her out and gave us antibiotics to be mixed with her feed. The afterbirth was all in tact just dry in places so we are looking for laminitis type symptoms


----------



## Barney&Buzz (24 April 2013)

My foal was bold as brass from day one! He wasn't bothered about being with mum at all. i'd often go to get them in and they be a opposite ends on the field. one day we even found him in the water trough having a bath coz it was hot! I got him a jolly ball to play with but had to confiscate it as he would bash anyone and everyone with it! he made firm friends with he 2 rottie dogs at the yard and would often be seen playing with them whilst his mum grazed. and by 2 weeks old he came to call out in the field at dinner time. Dolly is so cute!!!!!! she is gonna be an awesome little cobby when she is all growed up!


----------



## gadetra (24 April 2013)

Ooh congratulationson the filly, she's a big strong one. 
I wouldn't worry too much about Tess, she was a massive foal and things can get pinched and a bit strained in there. The main thing is she's eating up and right in herself. 
Congrats!


----------



## Hells Bells (24 April 2013)

I've only logged onto this site once/twice in the last year but have been lurking on this thread and had to log in to say a huge congratulations! Dolly is beautiful!

I'm only echoing everyone else in saying that you should be very proud of yourself as to how you have handled all of this!

Also.. The size of her!! My eyes are watering at the thought of having to pop something if that size out!  well done Tessy!


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

I think I love your dad!   I really hope you can find a way to keep her.  My foalie went off at weaning and I've been fortunate to have him back again recently and I feel totally blessed to have a second chance with him.  He's not going anywhere again!


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

Oh no!!!  Hubs is discussing having a new foaly !!  These men are soft at ****  xx


----------



## bumper (24 April 2013)

I've waited all day to see the pics, as I couldn't view them at work.....and it was worth it! Dolly is absolutely lovely, and HUGE. No wonder that Tessy looked like she was about to burst!
I really hope that Tessy will be ok, after your news from the vet. Fingers crossed for you 

Waiting on the video now


----------



## sandi_84 (24 April 2013)

OMG! YESSSSSSSSS!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS Abbie & Tessy! WOO-HOO! 

Absolutely gorgeous filly, she's such a cutie! Well done Abbie now you can breathe easy for a while


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Well we are keeping a close eye on Tess as she took to long to pass the afterbirth it had dried up in patches which can be worrying. Vet gave her an antibiotic injection, flushed her out and gave us antibiotics to be mixed with her feed. The afterbirth was all in tact just dry in places so we are looking for laminitis type symptoms 

Click to expand...

The fact she is grazing so happily must be a good sign. My mare took a while to pass the placenta too but she was absolutely fine. They both look healthy and happy.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Oh no!!!  Hubs is discussing having a new foaly !!  These men are soft at ****  xx
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we need to send him some puppy dog eyed Dolly pictures


----------



## ShadowHunter (24 April 2013)

About time Tessy!! hope shes okay
Filly looks beautiful, i love her
I knew it was going to be a girl


----------



## GinaB (24 April 2013)

Brilliant news  congratulations, what a beautiful little girl she is!


----------



## weesophz (24 April 2013)

hope tessys okay!


----------



## Flibble (24 April 2013)

She's going to be a chunky little monkey!
With regards to foals attitude I think it depends on the mare. 
When my old mare foaled I went over to visit and had read about defensive mare and timid foals so stood back. Got told go on in she's fine and when I went in she actually nudged the foal towards me and had a very proud mummy look on her face.


----------



## TheresaW (24 April 2013)

She is beautiful, and Dolly is the best name ever! My Dolly is my horse of a lifetime. When Dolly had her foal, sadly stillborn, filly had an identical head to Mum.


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Don't worry too much about Tess, was the vet happy with the colour of the flush and is he going to come and do it again?  Being out and walking around will help her to clear out too (I had a problem with my mare's placenta retention last year)...very worrying but all ok in the end.  She had the book thrown at her just to be sure - a week's worth of flushing and plenty of antibiotics, but it sounds like hers was in longer than Tessy's.


----------



## hoggedmane (24 April 2013)

Congratulations on a beautiful foal - what a BOGOF!!


----------



## rainer (24 April 2013)

Aw that's great of ur dad,I swear men folk are soppier than us lol  my OH thinks the world of charlie,u never wud have thought it


----------



## rainer (24 April 2013)

Hope tess is okay x


----------



## jumbyjack (24 April 2013)

An other lurker here!  Well done Tessybear, what a huge and stunning baby you have produced.  Hello to baby Dolly and massive congratulations to Abbie!


----------



## 3~2~1 (24 April 2013)

HUGE congratulations, cherish these moments, they make superb memories 

Foal is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

Abbie it will be sooooooo wonderful if you can keep her - the experience of having Day 1 - forever  will be  amazing !   But don't think about that atm - your dad will probably never want to let her go, but if he does... 

I am so jealous though - of everyone who has a foal from birth. I would love to see piccies of her hooves, her tail, inside her mouth, her little chestnuts - just everything, I am so curious.  You will learn so much !  Having Shy unhandled  as a two year old was awesome xx


----------



## TickyTavey (24 April 2013)

Been following, but not posted yet. Just logged on after work and congratulations. She's super. Love how foal and mum have the same smudge on their faces!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Abbie it will be sooooooo wonderful if you can keep her - the experience of having Day 1 - forever  will be  amazing !   But don't think about that atm - your dad will probably never want to let her go, but if he does... 

I am so jealous though - of everyone who has a foal from birth. I would love to see piccies of her hooves, her tail, inside her mouth, her little chestnuts - just everything, I am so curious.  You will learn so much !  Having Shy unhandled  as a two year old was awesome xx
		
Click to expand...


Her hooves are squishy !, mouth gummy and loves to test everything with it  chestnuts are white and very cute  she is as cute as a button ! You may wake up in 6/7months time to a little one in the field


----------



## Shysmum (24 April 2013)

Squishy hooves - wow !  And the way they open and close their mouths to tell you they are no threat.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Squishy hooves - wow !
		
Click to expand...

It was strange ! they had started to harden but she must have felt me touching them as proceeded to stick her muzzle down my ear


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (24 April 2013)

The one day my phone doesnt work and she foals.  


Congratulations!!!!!! Well done to you all she is stunning. Xxxxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 April 2013)

Sorry to be demanding: is there a video?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Sorry to be demanding: is there a video? 

Click to expand...

No no dont worry i ave been uploading it to youtube since 3pm !! Its nearly done now


----------



## EPRider (24 April 2013)

Dolly is a lovely baby.  Congratulations Tessy and Abbie.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2013)

Can't wait to see video


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Forcing myself to remain here until video has finished only 5% left to go... But i really want to go and cuddle a sleep Doll


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 April 2013)

Huge Congrats !


----------



## islandspirit (24 April 2013)

I'm another lurker but wanted to say congratulations and give a passport name  if no one else has suggested it yet of 'Well hello Dolly'. I have been following the thread from the beginning and have just shown pics my very non horsey hubby who went all gooey when he saw it. I may convert him to the dark side yet


----------



## cptrayes (24 April 2013)

Oh my! Chocolate and white, how absolutely gorgeous


----------



## JenJ (24 April 2013)

Congratulations! Dolly is beautiful - well worth the wait xx


----------



## debsandpets (24 April 2013)

Another long time lurker ........... No need to lurk any longer. 

Well done to Tessy Bear, and to you also Abbie, you have coped remarkably well with the whole experience 
Dolly is absolutely gigantic - well cooked Tessy.  Hope she is feeling a bit better after her injection too, and that she doesn't suffer any ill effects from it.  I am sure with the amount of care she has received from you and your family in the past few months will ensure her health and vigor of both Tessy and her beautiful little girly xx


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (24 April 2013)

Another lurker here. Congratulations shes lovely and also huge


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Tessybear I have a request!
Can we *PLEASE* get daily photographs?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ0muioWZnM&feature=youtu.be


^^^^ EEEEEEE Dolly


----------



## Fools Motto (24 April 2013)

Bless her.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Natz88 (24 April 2013)

She is just beautiful & look at them legs


----------



## claracanter (24 April 2013)

we love you not so mini T.
Dolly is so beautiful in the video.You must be chuffed to bits. i bet you will sleep well tonight Abbie


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2013)

Bless her, I love her waddly walk  

I can't get over how Tess put Dolly inside her!!!


----------



## nicelittle (24 April 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## weesophz (24 April 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee indeed!


----------



## Django Pony (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ0muioWZnM&feature=youtu.be


^^^^ EEEEEEE Dolly 

Click to expand...

SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Nicnac (24 April 2013)

Awww - worth waiting for.  Fantastic markings.  Tessy looks great - so much more comfortable!


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Bless her.. Thanks for sharing. 

Click to expand...

Your more than welcome 



Natz88 said:



			She is just beautiful & look at them legs 

Click to expand...

I know she has striking stilt legs 



claracanter said:



			we love you not so mini T.
Dolly is so beautiful in the video.You must be chuffed to bits. i bet you will sleep well tonight Abbie
		
Click to expand...

Thank you i really am and i will do not having to worry 



Supertrooper said:



			Bless her, I love her waddly walk  

I can't get over how Tess put Dolly inside her!!!
		
Click to expand...

She was still a bit shaky  I know its crazy 



nicelittle said:



			Beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 April 2013)

Ohhhh she is lovey!!!!! Abbie you have done so well. Thank you for the updates its been great sharing this part of the journey with you and I look foreward to watching her grow up over the next few months.

*Waves to baby Dolly and Mummy Tessy* 

Xxxx


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Her pasterns should come up and legs straighten in no time.  She is an adorable foal.  The only thing I would say is that as she is such a human friendly foal, and Tessy is such a calm mum, make sure you don't have tooo much contact in the early days so she really bonds with mum.  You are right though, such friendliness is fairly rare I think - all mine bar one, have been attached like leeches to their mums the first few days.  the bar one couldn't care less if mum was around lol

Beautiful foal Abbie you must be thrilled!!


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 April 2013)

oh maaaan she is lovely!!


----------



## Kadastorm (24 April 2013)

OH EM GEE! SHE IS ADORABLE!  
She is just oozing cuteness, congrats! 
Bet you will end up keeping her


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Her pasterns should come up and legs straighten in no time.  She is an adorable foal.  The only thing I would say is that as she is such a human friendly foal, and Tessy is such a calm mum, make sure you don't have tooo much contact in the early days so she really bonds with mum.  You are right though, such friendliness is fairly rare I think - all mine bar one, have been attached like leeches to their mums the first few days.  the bar one couldn't care less if mum was around lol

Beautiful foal Abbie you must be thrilled!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you i am ! we only did 15 mins max today with her separated up we have many months ahead so defo don't want to over do it ! not matter how much i want a fluffly foal huggle


----------



## PippiPony (24 April 2013)

Total poppet 
x


----------



## Amymay (24 April 2013)

Beautiful. Careful not to overdo it with 'petting' .


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (24 April 2013)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Mariposa (24 April 2013)

I can't get over how friendly and sociable she is!


----------



## Polos Mum (24 April 2013)

Lovely attitude she's got, great evidence of how much of their character they pick up from their mum. 
She'll have a great future being that relaxed around people and getting used to being touched and handled from a young age.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (24 April 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!

She is beautiful, love her markings!

How isnt this in threads of the week?!


----------



## Angus' yard (24 April 2013)

My first post on your thread, but followed the story avidly! Congratulations on your beautiful baby and proud mummy. Gorgeous foal!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ0muioWZnM&feature=youtu.be


^^^^ EEEEEEE Dolly 

Click to expand...

OMG, the sheer wobbliness! I cannot imagine how the heck she fit in Tess! Mental!


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

Bet she's nice for now and stroppy when she's older 
Watch out Tessybear 
Your accent is gorgeous!!!


----------



## TequilaMist (24 April 2013)

Yet another lurker here.
Congrat to all. Dolly's stunning but then I am partial to coloureds!!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (24 April 2013)

Aww Abbie I commented on the video but she's soooo cute! Lovely markings too, she's going to make a big 'un!


----------



## Polos Mum (24 April 2013)

Just a thought - now the evidence of her pregnancy is pretty clear for all! and everything has gone smoothly.  I wonder whether it's worth a polite letter to her previous owner with a photo to see if she will now fess up to 'whos the daddy' - just be interesting to know as he clearly wasn't a shetland!


----------



## teapot (24 April 2013)

Very very cute! 

Just watch Tessy bear's back legs - had you been slightly closer she'd have got you at the beginning of that vid


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Parachute said:



			Bet she's nice for now and stroppy when she's older 
Watch out Tessybear 
Your accent is gorgeous!!! 

Click to expand...

Oh she will be im sure

Aw thank you i always hate hearing my voice on videos !



Polos Mum said:



			Just a thought - now the evidence of her pregnancy is pretty clear for all! and everything has gone smoothly.  I wonder whether it's worth a polite letter to her previous owner with a photo to see if she will now fess up to 'whos the daddy' - just be interesting to know as he clearly wasn't a shetland!
		
Click to expand...

We will try but i highly doubt she will , she hasn;t replied to very nice e-mails with pregnant pics attached worth another shot but she's being awkward just want to find out who daddy was !


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

teapot said:



			Very very cute! 

Just watch Tessy bear's back legs - had you been slightly closer she'd have got you at the beginning of that vid 

Click to expand...

Meh that's my sister  Im joking  I know we are trying to be cautious and stay by the front end ! it was a one off i promise


----------



## Parachute (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh she will be im sure

Aw thank you i always hate hearing my voice on videos !
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait for distress posts, 'DOLLY'S BEING NAUGHTY' 
It's so nice! I want it haha!


----------



## armchair_rider (24 April 2013)

She's lovely. Congratulations to all concerned


----------



## Honey08 (24 April 2013)

Wow!  What a lovely freebie!  I'm so jealous, I had my mare at stud for a whole summer without catching.   She is absolutely lovely, going to be a big girl.

It is funny CT to think that she was inside Tessy, and even funnier to think she wasn't even noticed for the first ten months!  She must have been really curled up!

Congratulations to you all.x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 April 2013)

Stunning...!!!!!
I fell a little bit more in love with Super Tess in that video too...what a laid back girl she is. If Dolly takes her Mums temperament you are going to be one very lucky young lady Abbie....!!!!!!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (24 April 2013)

Beautiful foal! 

Congrats to you all. Love the name and I too would love to find out more about Dolly's Dad - bet he is a hunk!

Do mares get the" babyblues" like humans do.....?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (24 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			How about Cariad (pronounced carryad) means love in Welsh. Or Merlod which just means pony. So many choices, whatever you choose she will 'grow' into it.

Click to expand...

We had a wonderful Heniz variety dog called "Cariad".  A lovely personality so if baby bear follows her she won't go wrong.
Only day I lelft it unti late to check.  Then saw that my page had expanded and I though ah ah there must be piccys.  And of course.... the rest is history.


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you i am ! we only did 15 mins max today with her separated up we have many months ahead so defo don't want to over do it ! not matter how much i want a fluffly foal huggle
		
Click to expand...

I might have misunderstood this bit, but mum and foal should not be seperated at all at this stage, they need to bond.

They are both lovely and im so glad the are both doing well,  I would get a early night if I were you!


----------



## morrismob (24 April 2013)

Abbie,  she is lovely and Tessy is being really chilled


----------



## HollyWoozle (24 April 2013)

I am so in love with Dolly already. Holly loves Dolly!

My boyfriend is not a rider but loves horses and has been learning about them since going out with me (about 9 months or so). Whenever I've shown him a photo of a coloured cob, he has been overwhelmed with love for them... he's all about the chunky, hairy horses and just thinks they're magnificent. He'd love to learn to ride and we've planned to have a cob for him one day. 

Needless to say I already showed him all the photos of Dolly and the video and mentioned several times that she might be for sale one day... 

Whatever happens to the beautiful Dolly, I hope that she ends up in a fabulous home. I feel so relieved knowing that everything went well and that Tessy and Dolly are healthy and happy.  Congrats again, Abbie!


----------



## debsg (24 April 2013)

Love the video!! Thank you for uploading it xx


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			I might have misunderstood this bit, but mum and foal should not be seperated at all at this stage, they need to bond.

They are both lovely and im so glad the are both doing well,  I would get a early night if I were you!
		
Click to expand...

eeek no sorry i meant we did like 15 minutes with her but broke it up throughout the day the timing so like 5 mins then 10 mins etc not mum and foal


----------



## grooveshysta (24 April 2013)

Oh my goodness she's huge and so Gorgeous!! It's been fantastic following your journey now looking forward to following dolly's . Xxxx


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (24 April 2013)

Ooh Abbie just remembered my question lol, are you going to do a separate thread with all of Dolly's updates etc (love the name btw, it suits her down to the ground) or just keep it on this thread?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Ooh Abbie just remembered my question lol, are you going to do a separate thread with all of Dolly's updates etc (love the name btw, it suits her down to the ground) or just keep it on this thread? 

Click to expand...

I will probably do a separate thread and link the dolly thread to this so future owners will see each


----------



## mollyblob (24 April 2013)

Congratulations!  She's beautiful, and love the name too- I've known 2 Dollys- my brilliant share pony, and my amazing Dolly Daydream, known as Mollyblob- both absolutely wonderful ponies.  

Love the face markings too- what a cutie!


----------



## cheeryplatypus (24 April 2013)

She is just gorgeous . I love her whiskery muzzle x
Mum is very good to let you handle her baby so much, what a lovely pair.
Best wishes with them both.


----------



## PolarSkye (24 April 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous . . . and if she isn't either a shire or clydie cross I'll eat my hat . . . and what a fab Mum TB is . . . (and what a wonderful job you've done too).

Good job all round.  Can't wait to see her grow up .

P


----------



## MiniMilton (24 April 2013)

I'm in love with Dolly. Daddy must have been a big tank of a cob! 
Or a Clydesdale?!


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2013)

Abbie, I don't want to worry you but from the video, baby seems to have quite dropped pasterns at the moment.  Did the vet mention anything about this to you?  I remember reading about some foals with this last year and they had to stay indoors for a few days until everything firmed up before they were allowed to roam around in a field.  Sorry to have to mention but I'd hate Dolly to end up damaged


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			She is absolutely gorgeous . . . and if she isn't either a shire or clydie cross I'll eat my hat . . . and what a fab Mum TB is . . . (and what a wonderful job you've done too).

Good job all round.  Can't wait to see her grow up .

P
		
Click to expand...

Do you think ? we thought maybe very, very heavy cob but shire/clydie type might be right !



minimilton said:



			I'm in love with Dolly. Daddy must have been a big tank of a cob! 
Or a Clydesdale?!
		
Click to expand...


Aw  You never know !


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Abbie, I don't want to worry you but from the video, baby seems to have quite dropped pasterns at the moment.  Did the vet mention anything about this to you?  I remember reading about some foals with this last year and they had to stay indoors for a few days until everything firmed up before they were allowed to roam around in a field.  Sorry to have to mention but I'd hate Dolly to end up damaged 

Click to expand...

Yes Vet did mention that but said should be fine in a few days


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Although her pasterns are down and limited turnout will help strengthen (it is true madly dashing about in a big field wont be good for her)..on balance I would think vet may have thought it better for tessy to get out walking to clear some of the fluid?


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Although her pasterns are down and limited turnout will help strengthen (it is true madly dashing about in a big field wont be good for her)..on balance I would think vet may have thought it better for tessy to get out walking to clear some of the fluid?
		
Click to expand...

she is not at the mad stage yet and in a restriced square yes the turnout will get her cleansing herself but all tucked up in bed now and seemed happy


----------



## Jingleballs (24 April 2013)

Aw bless - what a sweetie!!

Just a question, I know nothing about foals but why are some people advising minimum petting/interaction with the foal?

I would have thought that if the foal is sociable and happy to be handled but still spends most time with mum that would be a good thing?


----------



## ShadowHunter (24 April 2013)

I love Dolly, shes adorable; i want her  I can see her being a cheeky one as she grows up. Congrats! Now you can relax


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Beaubear..because it is vital mare and foal bond first and foremost..baby needs to smell of baby and tessy..not others...human and foal have plenty of time to bond..but if mare doesnt you're in trouble


----------



## JenHunt (24 April 2013)

I love that you've called her Dolly, so very sweet. 
she's gorgeous, and Tessy seems very contented with her baby


----------



## Pidgeon (24 April 2013)

Just checked in and woop woop woop, she's stunning you must be very proud


----------



## Jingleballs (24 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Beaubear..because it is vital mare and foal bond first and foremost..baby needs to smell of baby and tessy..not others...human and foal have plenty of time to bond..but if mare doesnt you're in trouble
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying - so effectively, if the foal smells too much of human, mum could reject her and stop feeding her?  When does this stop i.e. at which point can you safely handle the foal without the risk of this happening - is it until you have started to wean them?


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (24 April 2013)

Aw man can't believe i missed it! Been following this from the beginning as well lol! But congratulations she is lovely  Must be so very tempting to cuddle and scratch her all day


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Oh no..after a couple of days they should be well bonded. I forget is Tessy a maiden or experienced broodie? I would have expected a lot more vocal interaction today as well as checking on her physically..that is why I think she needs more time..however if this is Tessys umpteenth foal it is no wonder she is so relaxed.


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Oh no..after a couple of days they should be well bonded. I forget is Tessy a maiden or experienced broodie? I would have expected a lot more vocal interaction today as well as checking on her physically..that is why I think she needs more time..however if this is Tessys umpteenth foal it is no wonder she is so relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

Umpteenth foal she was very vocal toda everything is very normal mum wouldnt let her get to far out of her sight and kept coming to check


----------



## HBM1 (24 April 2013)

Bless her. I loved how she walked in front of the camera so we could check out her newly svelt figure


----------



## tessybear (24 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Bless her. I loved how she walked in front of the camera so we could check out her newly svelt figure 

Click to expand...

 Showing everyone she isn't really that fat and it was only baby weight


----------



## janei (24 April 2013)

Aw so happy for you!  Typical been so busy today only just got logged on and had loads of posts to catch up on!!  Congratulations to Tessy Bear and you, she is a gorgeous filly, feeling all emotional for you all xxx


----------



## pardalis (24 April 2013)

I'm back from work to catch up on this thread. Foal is gorgeous. And massive! 

I know you've had loads of good advice - I can't help adding my own even though I'm not a big poster on here and haven't earned any kind of reputation. 

Ok, advice number one - make a note of the frequency the foal is feeding. At this stage it's often. As Tessy's chilled out and the foal is tame she may get distracted and not feed enough. 

2. Placid mares can be deceiving. I have experienced a lovely calm foal cuddling moment with the mare being chilled out only for her to whip around and bite me. All totally normal and a sign of a good mum but painful nevertheless


----------



## DJ (24 April 2013)

What a beautiful wee babe ......... enjoy every second as they grow so quickly.


Abbie, sweetheart ... a few pages back there was a heart felt post from you. It seemed everything was getting on top of you and you felt you had/were letting your folks down. I just want to say, take a deep breath and believe in yourself. You have shown yourself to be wise beyond your years with a massive heart .... if you are true to yourself, you will never, ever, go far wrong ..... **big squishy hugs** for you xx


----------



## mynutmeg (24 April 2013)

Can't believe how big Dolly is - I second the suggestion of clydsdale for a daddy!


----------



## circuit dancer (24 April 2013)

She's beautiful.  Love the bog brush tail! Lol


----------



## Ravenwood (24 April 2013)

Oh Abbie - just Wow!  How absolutely amazing 
I've showed my daughter (same age as you), I've showed my OH who despite having always been around horses knows nothing -only cattle and sheep - and when I told him that foal was only born this morning, even he was impressed at how huge she is!

He did say though (talking about Tessy) "are you sure she is a cob and not a heavyweight horse?"  LOL!    He thinks she has too much feather for a cob - that says it all!   

Can I just say how much we have all enjoyed this whole thread.  How wonderful to see the community of HHO being 100% supportive and encouraging with not one snipey comment   You have been absolutely amazing Abbie, I would be proud to have you as my daughter 

Tessy Bear and Dolly are most certainly, exceptionally lucky horses to be owned by you xx


----------



## mandwhy (24 April 2013)

Oh my goodness frantically clicking through pages for pictures, I thought there would be a new thread for this haha! How exciting she is SO LOVELY well done Tessy! Now going to read all the test of the updates!


----------



## Buds_mum (24 April 2013)

Eeeee I love the vid! Even o/h aww'd. Dolly is gorgeous.


----------



## Penks (25 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Showing off their nearly matching facial markings 





































sorry for the over load last one !! p.s video is uploading slowly to youtube 





Click to expand...

Beautiful! This has given me big smiles today


----------



## Penks (25 April 2013)

[youtube]WJ0muioWZnM[/youtube]


Just bumping up the video, shes adorable


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 April 2013)

Aww thanks for bumping the video. Didn't see it last night as catching up on everything I hadn't done since becoming addicted to this thread 

Morning Abbie, hope you had a great nights sleeps at last !


----------



## longdog (25 April 2013)

What a stunning foal! worth the wait, I think?


----------



## mynutmeg (25 April 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Can't believe how big Dolly is - I second the suggestion of clydsdale for a daddy!
		
Click to expand...

also can't believe how fuzzy she is


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2013)

Just watched the video again and my cat was fascinated  another T and D fan xx


----------



## PolarSkye (25 April 2013)

Penks said:



			[youtube]WJ0muioWZnM[/youtube]


Just bumping up the video, shes adorable 

Click to expand...

I could watch that all day . . . she's so pretty - and, yes, I'm another who thinks Daddy was a Clydesdale .

P


----------



## Snoozinsusan (25 April 2013)

Congratulations!

What a beautiful foal. 

I have been lurking but not replied before as I lost a new born foal just when you were finding out about the pregnancy so I am so pleased that everything worked out well for you.

The photos brought tears to my eyes.  Please keep posting photos as she is helping me to get over my loss!


----------



## RockinRudolph (25 April 2013)

Aww she's amazing! Look at those legs!

Definitely a Clydie in there I reckon


----------



## Slightlyconfused (25 April 2013)

Look at those legs!!!!!!

Stunning


----------



## freckles22uk (25 April 2013)

I still cant get over how hairy she is... Im used to foalies with really fine coats, and shes is like a teddy bear.. and absolutely gorgeous


----------



## OldNag (25 April 2013)

How high is TB, Abbie?
Anyone care to guess final height for Dolly - she looks big to me but I sm a foalie novice 
She is getting more gorgeous by the hour, Abbie. And TB looks so chilled.


----------



## Boxers (25 April 2013)

tessybear said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ0muioWZnM&feature=youtu.be


^^^^ EEEEEEE Dolly 

Click to expand...

Awwwwwwww

She's such a sweetie


----------



## ralph and maverick (25 April 2013)

Finally caught up since yesterday, that took some reading!!
Abbie, dolly is soooooo beautiful, congratulations, you've done a wonderful job!! Hope Tessy is ok, never seen such a floofy foal! She is gorgeous, you must be so proud!
Well done to Tessy too, what a lovely mare she is.

I love the name Dolly!! It really suits her.


----------



## AMW (25 April 2013)

Re the hairy coat, so many foals seem to be being born ready prepared this year. Nature is a wonderful thing 
How are your 2 lovely girls this morning Abbie x


----------



## Liath (25 April 2013)

Just checking in... Oh, wait, I don't need to! Old habits die hard!!!

Hope you slept well Abbie!


----------



## Clannad48 (25 April 2013)

Just a thought, but if H&H won't list this as one of the top 5 threads then how about Hovis giving Dolly a mention in his Blog. Perhaps he has sized her up as a potentional girlfriend.


----------



## morrismob (25 April 2013)

Liath said:



			Just checking in... Oh, wait, I don't need to! Old habits die hard!!!

Hope you slept well Abbie!
		
Click to expand...

I did this too, first thought was Tessy. Hope both well this morning and Abbie had a goodnight's sleep


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

OldNag said:



			How high is TB, Abbie?
Anyone care to guess final height for Dolly - she looks big to me but I sm a foalie novice 
She is getting more gorgeous by the hour, Abbie. And TB looks so chilled.
		
Click to expand...

Tess is 14.3ish last time she was measured so we think foal will defo make that


----------



## OldNag (25 April 2013)

I reckon Dolly will more than top that. Wonder if it is possible to guestimate at this stage?


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

OldNag said:



			I reckon Dolly will more than top that. Wonder if it is possible to guestimate at this stage?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, well vet agreed she will be bigger than mum, im going for about 15hh hopeful


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 April 2013)

17.2 more like


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			17.2 more like 

Click to expand...

Oh god we will have a giant MAXI cob


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2013)

Clannad48 said:



			Just a thought, but if H&H won't list this as one of the top 5 threads then how about Hovis giving Dolly a mention in his Blog. Perhaps he has sized her up as a potentional girlfriend.
		
Click to expand...


I don't get H & H anymore so hadn't realised this wasn't listed in the Top 5 threads.   Why on earth not, did they give a reason?


----------



## MissTyc (25 April 2013)

She is so smashing!

My BOGOF was a super friendly coblet from day one ... Have to admit I did overdo with the petting which gave us some problems 5 years down the line, as the horse wants to live in the house and be with us instead of spending time with the other horses! Nothing a rather expensive "holiday" with a pro rider didn't sort out, mind you. She's well chuffed to have a field with horse friends now she knows how real horses live, all locked up and without instant human attention and stuff. It's hard not to love them a little toooo much!


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I don't get H & H anymore so hadn't realised this wasn't listed in the Top 5 threads.   Why on earth not, did they give a reason?
		
Click to expand...

I dont read the magazine, not sure why though


----------



## Equinus (25 April 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who checked in automatically this morning!....at 5am!

Hope your two girls are well this morning Abbie, and you had some proper sleep last night.


----------



## HBM1 (25 April 2013)

OldNag said:



			I reckon Dolly will more than top that. Wonder if it is possible to guestimate at this stage?
		
Click to expand...

You can do the string test - I have never done it but many do

take a measurement from mid knee to cornet band down the front of the leg, the length in inches is the height in hands.

Edited to add, obviously wait until her pasterns are fully straightened though


----------



## zigzag (25 April 2013)

From the size of her next to her mum I'd guestimate 16hh


----------



## Merrymoles (25 April 2013)

Ooo Hovis and Dolly - what a pairing that would be! Glad alls well and hope you got some sleep Abbie


----------



## giddyupalfie (25 April 2013)

SHE IS SOOOO CUTE


----------



## CobsGalore (25 April 2013)

Wow, 402 pages....Can we have a new thread for Dolly please?


----------



## suffolkmare (25 April 2013)

Love the video and super paddock photos, she is too gorgeous for words! And mum Tess so calm and sensible, just a little warning at the start of the vid, and then deliberately walking in front of the camera! She certainly knows her stuff where babies are concerned! Thank you so much for sharing all this with all of us, I can't wait to see little Willow again later today, and jealous of foaly cuddles, as we couldn't/wouldn't touch Willow yesterday. 
Will try to post more photos and very short vid if laptop allows!


----------



## rainer (25 April 2013)

aww love the video,she is sooo gorgeous i may just have to come and steal her


----------



## sandi_84 (25 April 2013)

OMG cuuuuute! 
Crikey she's big though! ha ha!  Well done again Abbie and Tessy, you've got a little star there! 
She's so lovely and I was grinning all the way through your video, especially the itcy spot bit ha ha! 
Are we getting a new thread for Dolly soon?


----------



## Archangel (25 April 2013)

Congratulations, that is a big foal and what a lovely nature


----------



## magic14 (25 April 2013)

Congratulations! She's beautiful, as is Tessy!
Well done to you both, she's a lucky foal having two wonderful mum's raising her


----------



## Cheiro1 (25 April 2013)

I reckon she will be well over 15hh Abbie!  I reckon 16hh/16.2hh?

The string test doesn't work until they are a year old because of growth plates and stuff I believe, but she is half as tall as mum already so she will be shooting well over her height I reckon


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

I will start a new thread tonight for Dolly Doodar ! 

And will try and do updates once a week  

She is such a lovely girl managed to take her up the field much easier today put a scarf behind her bottom and she walked very well expect for putting in the odd bunny hop 

Thank you everyone Tess is such a good mumma ! Cannot wait to watch the pair of them grow old


----------



## Welsh (25 April 2013)

OH MY GOD!!! THE FOAL HAS ARRIVED WHEN I DIDN'T CHECK FOR ONE DAY!!!

Massive congratulations!! Even my husband got to asking if Tessy had foaled yet lol  

Whooo!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

WELL DONE TO ALL!!! Abbie, you are a star, coping with so much at once! May that beautiful filly bring you immeasurable happiness and joy in the future.


----------



## dalidaydream (25 April 2013)

Hi, I've been watching this from the start.  I haven't posted before but I just have to say what beautiful girls you have there.  I love the way Tess lets you babysit while she gets on with the important job of eating (cobs eh!  I've got one myself so know what their priorities are )



tessybear said:



			Cannot wait to watch the pair of them grow old 

Click to expand...

and does this mean you'll be keeping bubba?


----------



## Adopter (25 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I will start a new thread tonight for Dolly Doodar ! 

And will try and do updates once a week  

She is such a lovely girl managed to take her up the field much easier today put a scarf behind her bottom and she walked very well expect for putting in the odd bunny hop 

Thank you everyone Tess is such a good mumma ! Cannot wait to watch the pair of them grow old 

Click to expand...

You have done a great job of keeping us all feeling involved, now we will understand that you need some time for other parts of your life!  Good luck with test and your school work!  Will look forward to viewing updates as Dolly grows!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (25 April 2013)

Aww Abbie she sounds so adorable, I think I'm in love with her! Daddy must have been one big cob or even a heavy! How tall is Tess? Looking forward to the new thread full of cute Dolly pics  
I completely sympathise with you as I've got my GCSEs starting in two weeks, I'm completely stressed out and I don't even have a foal (or even a horse!) to look after every single day! You've been fantastically cool, calm and collected throughout this entire process and I think everyone on here has realised that not all teenagers are bad!  Good luck with the A-levels, what are they?


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2013)

Abbie, are you keeping her then???!!!!!! Really hope you are. I made everyone watch her video today at work  we all love Dolly and Tess xx


----------



## ShadowHunter (25 April 2013)

Looking forward to hearing Tessy and Dolly updates, going to be great watching her grow up 
Have you decided to keep her or not...?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (25 April 2013)

Oh I hope you are going to keep her....!!!!!


----------



## Parachute (25 April 2013)

PRAYING you keep her!


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=608594


New dolly and willow thread !
xx


----------



## Noodles_3 (25 April 2013)

I know I'm late but CONGRATS  dolly is beautiful, well worth waiting for! I wish you all the best with her  x


----------



## showjumpingfilly (25 April 2013)

Didn't comment before as couldn't bear the thought of all the email notifications! But been following all the threads since day one and followed your emotional rollercoaster.

Dolly is super and I echo what everyone else said about Tess. She's not my normal 'type' of horse but I've fallen for her hook line and sinker over the past few weeks.

Abbie, you've done a cracking job, and you so deserve to do well in all your exams and driving. Don't put too much pressure on yourself, as long as you've tried your best. And nobody's perfect, we wouldn't be us if we were. You have such a sweet outlook on life, Tess and Dolly are very lucky to have you (and vice versa  ) 

Good luck with everything, and I will go back to lurking on your new thread!! :-D xx


----------



## Gem Gill (25 June 2013)

Aw lovely thread! Congrats!! I bought a mare last july after ten year break from horses, she got v fat...husband says I feed her too much...vet confirmed preg!! And said birth imminent! ! In august. Imminent in shipping forecast is next six hours!! So moved in with sleeping bag... she eventually had a gorgeous coloured foal in october. Apparently product of fly grazing from where she lived in south wales. Healthy mum, Peggy never batted an eyelid at us touching her foal. Lovely filly Enid named after our old Lifeboat.  Great experience but v expensive and tiring having them in over winter!! Its all worth it now though! Enjoy her x


----------

